# So you want a Civil War?



## Synthaholic

This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.

Are you calling for civil war?

You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.

You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?

You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?

Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog

You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.

Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.

Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.

You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.

If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.

So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.

You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.

I'm glad this thread is resonating.

I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.

It's a national security imperative to address it.

Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.

You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.


The original tweet:


----------



## shoshi

no one wants a war. I did my service i know many combat veterans. it is a bad experience. Movies glorify something that should not be glorified. If you want to know about civil war ask people in Sudan in Syria in Lebanon. Very bad experience.


----------



## westwall

No one in their right mind wants a civil war.

However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.


----------



## Batcat

We need to restore our representative democracy peacefully but that is difficult when the election system is rigged.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Synthaholic said:


> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:


Let Texas peacefully and unconditionally leave the Union, and none of you need to die.  

Deal?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

westwall said:


> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.


It's true.  War is hell.  No one should ever wish for it.

Now, when it comes to motivation, the left has provided PLENTY.  So, if war is a must, we're all bloodthirsty enough to carry it out to the filthy, ruthless end.


----------



## BS Filter

We're already in a civil war.  Some of you obviously weren't watching the news this past summer.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

BS Filter said:


> We're already in a civil war.  Some of you obviously weren't watching the news this past summer.


Right, but so far, we the adults have kept our composure and discipline.  The question remains as to whether the war will move into open hostilities.


----------



## occupied

No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.


----------



## daveman

occupied said:


> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.


Like the left has done all summer?


----------



## westwall

occupied said:


> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.







You write this bullshit after watching your left wing goons burn cities and murder people.  And you wonder why talk of civil war is everywhere. 

Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit upon by people, like you.  We are tired of the political class waging war on the citizenry of this country.  We are tired of the political class selling the PEOPLE of this country out to the highest bidder.  Which right now appears to be china.  So, it is becoming quite clear that a reset is coming.  I hope it is done peaceably, but history tells us that the chances for that are increasingly unlikely as the political class fights to protect the power they have been able to steal away from the PEOPLE.


----------



## occupied

westwall said:


> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,


That's all you need to write. It's the constitutional rights of people you disagree with that you really see as a threat. Their votes, their speech, their very existence is a threat to your white bread single party view of what the country ought to be. Bring it on you stupid inbred fuck or shut the hell up. I fear none of you and your impotent rage.


----------



## Mac1958

For the most part, it's just Trumpsters letting out their impotent rage.  Which was essentially what elected Trump in the first place.

There may be some sporadic violence, which will be addressed.  But the Trumpsters are largely just expressing their feelz.


----------



## bodecea

westwall said:


> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.


Whoooooosh!


----------



## Mac-7

Mac1958 said:


> For the most part, it's just Trumpsters letting out their impotent rage.


We have a lot to rage about

the phony mueller witch hunt

the Deep State changing the rules that leads to the failed impeachment of trump

and now a stolen election


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

A civil war is not necessary.  What we should do is have two countries instead of one.  Divided this land north to south.  Democrats will get the west part of our current country where their precious Mexican border is, and the conservatives will get the east.  They won't have to put up with us, and best of all, we won't have to put up with them.  Since I'm on the east side, once the Democrats move out, my property value will double overnight.


----------



## BS Filter

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're already in a civil war.  Some of you obviously weren't watching the news this past summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, but so far, we the adults have kept our composure and discipline.  The question remains as to whether the war will move into open hostilities.
Click to expand...

There's been minor gang confrontations, but the left doesn't really want to have totally unrestrained confrontations because they know they would get creamed.  They're agitators.  Their plan is poke, poke, poke, and then when they get flattened they run to mommy and cry about the mean nasty conservatives.  Cowards.


----------



## miketx

Synthaholic said:


> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:


Cries about the very thing he and his filthy kind have started.


----------



## Harry Dresden

occupied said:


> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.


going postal?....so 1980's.....come into this century....


----------



## Doc7505

daveman said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Like the left has done all summer?
Click to expand...


Actually the Progressive Marxist/DSA 'Democrat' Left has conducted a Civil War on America since November 2016..


----------



## westwall

occupied said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write. It's the constitutional rights of people you disagree with that you really see as a threat. Their votes, their speech, their very existence is a threat to your white bread single party view of what the country ought to be. Bring it on you stupid inbred fuck or shut the hell up. I fear none of you and your impotent rage.
Click to expand...









Wrong.  As usual.  If elections are fairly held, we have no problem.  But when the political process is corrupted, that is when every true American should have a problem.  We KNOW that the USA is a moderate country.  So how is it that extremist leftists keep getting elected?  Now we know how.  They cheat.


----------



## Doc7505

Ray From Cleveland said:


> A civil war is not necessary.  What we should do is have two countries instead of one.  Divided this land north to south.  Democrats will get the west part of our current country where their precious Mexican border is, and the conservatives will get the east.  They won't have to put up with us, and best of all, we won't have to put up with them.  Since I'm on the east side, once the Democrats move out, my property value will double overnight.



We Can use the Mississippi as the border line....


----------



## gipper

Doc7505 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Like the left has done all summer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the Progressive Marxist/DSA 'Democrat' Left has conducted a Civil War on America since November 2016..
Click to expand...

Secession Now. Nonviolent of course.

Break up the empire into multiple small nations and eliminate the military and all intelligence agencies.


----------



## BS Filter

occupied said:


> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.


You better fear us.  You asswipes aint taking this country from us.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

I've been to war. I didn't want to go but the people of my Country demanded it. If someone had to sacrifice I preferred that it be me rather than my children friends and family. I did my duty. I went halfway around the world to fight Communist oppressors. 
Only an idiot would think I _want _a war but I did my duty once and it would be very foolish to bet I would not do so again. A least I wouldn't have such a long commute this time.


----------



## d0gbreath

BS Filter said:


> You better fear us. You asswipes aint taking this country from us.


We just did. What are you going to do about it?


----------



## occupied

BS Filter said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> You better fear us.  You asswipes aint taking this country from us.
Click to expand...

It's all our country, yours, mine and everyone else. That's the problem with you isn't it? I grew up during desegregation in Alabama. The shit you people are talking is nothing new. It's almost nostalgic.


----------



## westwall

Hidden said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You better fear us. You asswipes aint taking this country from us.
> 
> 
> 
> We just did. What are you going to do about it?
Click to expand...









No, not yet you haven't.


----------



## d0gbreath

westwall said:


> Hidden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You better fear us. You asswipes aint taking this country from us.
> 
> 
> 
> We just did. What are you going to do about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not yet you haven't.
Click to expand...

Close enough for government work.


----------



## Anomalism

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Let Texas peacefully and unconditionally leave the Union, and none of you need to die.
> 
> Deal?



Who do you think you're speaking for?


----------



## BS Filter

Hidden said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You better fear us. You asswipes aint taking this country from us.
> 
> 
> 
> We just did. What are you going to do about it?
Click to expand...

Ha, nope. Elections come and go.  As long as we have a Constitution and a majority on the USSC this is still America.


----------



## Anomalism

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Right, but so far, we the adults have kept our composure and discipline.  The question remains as to whether the war will move into open hostilities.



You're a nobody. You can't do anything and you don't represent anybody.


----------



## Crepitus

Synthaholic said:


> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:


Anyone who thinks civil war is a good idea has never been in combat.  A fire fight in suburbia, even one that never escalated beyond small arms or the basic SAW, would kill dozens if not hundreds of civilians.  Those M249s will go though a stick built suburban house the long way, and considering their propensity for shooting high will basically shower the area with lead for miles around.  If things escalate beyond that we go from tragedy to disaster.  Even a Bradly is a pocket apocalypse in a suburban neighborhood.


----------



## BS Filter

occupied said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> You better fear us.  You asswipes aint taking this country from us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all our country, yours, mine and everyone else. That's the problem with you isn't it? I grew up during desegregation in Alabama. The shit you people are talking is nothing new. It's almost nostalgic.
Click to expand...




occupied said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> You better fear us.  You asswipes aint taking this country from us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all our country, yours, mine and everyone else. That's the problem with you isn't it? I grew up during desegregation in Alabama. The shit you people are talking is nothing new. It's almost nostalgic.
Click to expand...

It's not your country if you're a socialist.


----------



## MaryAnne11

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> It's true.  War is hell.  No one should ever wish for it.
> 
> Now, when it comes to motivation, the left has provided PLENTY.  So, if war is a must, we're all bloodthirsty enough to carry it out to the filthy, ruthless end.
Click to expand...

LOL! The first time one of you actually saw the blood and guts that war brings you would be running for the hills.

Those who served are not encouraging war, only the arm chair warriors who like to play with guns, make them feel manly.


----------



## MaryAnne11

westwall said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write. It's the constitutional rights of people you disagree with that you really see as a threat. Their votes, their speech, their very existence is a threat to your white bread single party view of what the country ought to be. Bring it on you stupid inbred fuck or shut the hell up. I fear none of you and your impotent rage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  As usual.  If elections are fairly held, we have no problem.  But when the political process is corrupted, that is when every true American should have a problem.  We KNOW that the USA is a moderate country.  So how is it that extremist leftists keep getting elected?  Now we know how.  They cheat.
Click to expand...


Well,  ,it was handled fairly so you can relax now.


----------



## BS Filter

MaryAnne11 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> It's true.  War is hell.  No one should ever wish for it.
> 
> Now, when it comes to motivation, the left has provided PLENTY.  So, if war is a must, we're all bloodthirsty enough to carry it out to the filthy, ruthless end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! The first time one of you actually saw the blood and guts that war brings you would be running for the hills.
> 
> Those who served are not encouraging war, only the arm chair warriors who like to play with guns, make them feel manly.
Click to expand...

Is that why many women carry guns....to feel manly?


----------



## MaryAnne11

gipper said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Like the left has done all summer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the Progressive Marxist/DSA 'Democrat' Left has conducted a Civil War on America since November 2016..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Secession Now. Nonviolent of course.
> 
> Break up the empire into multiple small nations and eliminate the military and all intelligence agencies.
Click to expand...


States hurt by secession.









						Secession? These States Think They Could Survive Without the U.S.
					

While states like Texas and California might be able to make a serious go at independence, secession probably wouldn't work for some other states.




					www.cheatsheet.com


----------



## MaryAnne11

BS Filter said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> It's true.  War is hell.  No one should ever wish for it.
> 
> Now, when it comes to motivation, the left has provided PLENTY.  So, if war is a must, we're all bloodthirsty enough to carry it out to the filthy, ruthless end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! The first time one of you actually saw the blood and guts that war brings you would be running for the hills.
> 
> Those who served are not encouraging war, only the arm chair warriors who like to play with guns, make them feel manly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why many women carry guns....to feel manly?
Click to expand...


----------



## BS Filter

MaryAnne11 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> It's true.  War is hell.  No one should ever wish for it.
> 
> Now, when it comes to motivation, the left has provided PLENTY.  So, if war is a must, we're all bloodthirsty enough to carry it out to the filthy, ruthless end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! The first time one of you actually saw the blood and guts that war brings you would be running for the hills.
> 
> Those who served are not encouraging war, only the arm chair warriors who like to play with guns, make them feel manly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why many women carry guns....to feel manly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 431203
Click to expand...

Funny, but not the truth.  Millions of women own a firearm in this country.  Better do some research so you don't look any more stupid than you already do.


----------



## MaryAnne11

BS Filter said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> It's true.  War is hell.  No one should ever wish for it.
> 
> Now, when it comes to motivation, the left has provided PLENTY.  So, if war is a must, we're all bloodthirsty enough to carry it out to the filthy, ruthless end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! The first time one of you actually saw the blood and guts that war brings you would be running for the hills.
> 
> Those who served are not encouraging war, only the arm chair warriors who like to play with guns, make them feel manly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why many women carry guns....to feel manly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 431203
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, but not the truth.  Millions of women own a firearm in this country.  Better do some research so you don't look any more stupid than you already do.
Click to expand...


Sure, many are terrified with the crazy loonies Trump has encouraged on the streets. I am not one of them, I just avoid the nuts.

Your insult is duly noted that I hit home.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

I don't know of anyone who wants a militaristic "civil war".

I do however know a lot of people, that simply no longer wish to live alongside of people they have deep fundamental differences with.

They do not want to live under the same laws and government who are heading towards gendered language being hate speech.

They do not want to live alongside people who agree that conservative traditional views should not be allowed to be spoken on any American campus.

They do not want to share a country with people who believe America should not protect it's borders, and who believe the worlds entire population of refugees are welcome here.

They do not want to be in a country where the government controls the healthcare needs of the entire population

They are finished trying to get along with people who believe police officers are evil bastards and that their place is society should be replaced by social workers.

They do not want to live in a country where half the population wants the other half to hand over their wealth and for the government to redistribute to those THEY deem are worthy of receiving it.

They are finished living with people who believe the white population are evil, and should be kept from having the freedoms to grow their own wealth and prosperity.

They do not want to live in a country that values choice over the life of an innocent human.

I could go on and on, but what it comes down to, is this nation is no longer united, will not be united again, or at least until the baby boomer generation is completely gone.
It would be best for all of us to have a quick divorce and start negotiating the mechanics of dividing into at least two separate nations.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> We're already in a civil war.  Some of you obviously weren't watching the news this past summer.


Trump's America


----------



## bodecea

westwall said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You write this bullshit after watching your left wing goons burn cities and murder people.  And you wonder why talk of civil war is everywhere.
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit upon by people, like you.  We are tired of the political class waging war on the citizenry of this country.  We are tired of the political class selling the PEOPLE of this country out to the highest bidder.  Which right now appears to be china.  So, it is becoming quite clear that a reset is coming.  I hope it is done peaceably, but history tells us that the chances for that are increasingly unlikely as the political class fights to protect the power they have been able to steal away from the PEOPLE.
Click to expand...

This is currently trump's America, isn't it?


----------



## BS Filter

MaryAnne11 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> It's true.  War is hell.  No one should ever wish for it.
> 
> Now, when it comes to motivation, the left has provided PLENTY.  So, if war is a must, we're all bloodthirsty enough to carry it out to the filthy, ruthless end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! The first time one of you actually saw the blood and guts that war brings you would be running for the hills.
> 
> Those who served are not encouraging war, only the arm chair warriors who like to play with guns, make them feel manly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why many women carry guns....to feel manly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 431203
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, but not the truth.  Millions of women own a firearm in this country.  Better do some research so you don't look any more stupid than you already do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, many are terrified with the crazy loonies Trump has encouraged on the streets. I am not one of them, I just avoid the nuts.
> 
> Your insult is duly noted that I hit home.
Click to expand...

No insult intended.  You're just plain stupid.


----------



## Synthaholic

Ray From Cleveland said:


> A civil war is not necessary.  What we should do is have two countries instead of one.  Divided this land north to south.  Democrats will get the west part of our current country where their precious Mexican border is, and the conservatives will get the east.  They won't have to put up with us, and best of all, we won't have to put up with them.  Since I'm on the east side, once the Democrats move out, my property value will double overnight.


Nope. You will live under the laws passed by Congress or you will get the fuck out.


----------



## Synthaholic

Doc7505 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Like the left has done all summer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the Progressive Marxist/DSA 'Democrat' Left has conducted a Civil War on America since November 2016..
Click to expand...

Poor snowflake.


----------



## Synthaholic

westwall said:


> If elections are fairly held


Grow a brain and stop parroting cult propaganda. Trump’s own administration declared it free and fair.


----------



## Synthaholic

BS Filter said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> You better fear us.  You asswipes aint taking this country from us.
Click to expand...

It’s our country, fat boy.


----------



## justinacolmena

Synthaholic said:


> you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?


Get a gasoline or diesel-powered generator if you need electricity, or a wood stove or heating fuel furnace. How do you think people got along before all that shit was invented. Oh yeah we had guns back then, and nobody even for a moment questioned our absolute right to possess and carry firearms.


----------



## BS Filter

Synthaholic said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> A civil war is not necessary.  What we should do is have two countries instead of one.  Divided this land north to south.  Democrats will get the west part of our current country where their precious Mexican border is, and the conservatives will get the east.  They won't have to put up with us, and best of all, we won't have to put up with them.  Since I'm on the east side, once the Democrats move out, my property value will double overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You will live under the laws passed by Congress or you will get the fuck out.
Click to expand...

Shit, you guys can't even enforce your lockdown orders. The people are revolting


----------



## BS Filter

Synthaholic said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> You better fear us.  You asswipes aint taking this country from us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s our country, fat boy.
Click to expand...

You're delusional.  You faggots can't even start a lawnmower.


----------



## justinacolmena

Synthaholic said:


> nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month?


Might have to boil or make some coffee or something like that.
Bring your own toilet paper and take a piss or a shit in the back woods, or don't you have a 5-gallon bucket in the garden shed if you want to be so prissy about it?


----------



## Synthaholic

justinacolmena said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> 
> 
> Get a gasoline or diesel-powered generator if you need electricity, or a wood stove or heating fuel furnace. How do you think people got along before all that shit was invented. Oh yeah we had guns back then, and nobody even for a moment questioned our absolute right to possess and carry firearms.
Click to expand...

You weren’t crazy domestic terrorists back then.


----------



## justinacolmena

occupied said:


> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.


Going postal? The Dems took over the post office to confiscate our money and serve us bill collection notices for all sorts of other shit we never bought and do not owe.


----------



## BS Filter

Synthaholic said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> 
> 
> Get a gasoline or diesel-powered generator if you need electricity, or a wood stove or heating fuel furnace. How do you think people got along before all that shit was invented. Oh yeah we had guns back then, and nobody even for a moment questioned our absolute right to possess and carry firearms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You weren’t crazy domestic terrorists back then.
Click to expand...

You're more confused than  a  termite in a yoyo. BLM and antifa are yours.


----------



## occupied

BS Filter said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> You better fear us.  You asswipes aint taking this country from us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all our country, yours, mine and everyone else. That's the problem with you isn't it? I grew up during desegregation in Alabama. The shit you people are talking is nothing new. It's almost nostalgic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You better fear us.  You asswipes aint taking this country from us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all our country, yours, mine and everyone else. That's the problem with you isn't it? I grew up during desegregation in Alabama. The shit you people are talking is nothing new. It's almost nostalgic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not your country if you're a socialist.
Click to expand...

Even if I were a socialist (whatever that means) I have every right as an American to whatever political beliefs I happen to hold. Your idea of America sounds kind of like Russia.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Synthaholic said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> A civil war is not necessary.  What we should do is have two countries instead of one.  Divided this land north to south.  Democrats will get the west part of our current country where their precious Mexican border is, and the conservatives will get the east.  They won't have to put up with us, and best of all, we won't have to put up with them.  Since I'm on the east side, once the Democrats move out, my property value will double overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You will live under the laws passed by Congress or you will get the fuck out.
Click to expand...


Or what? Are you going to come looking for me?
Maybe you are the one who should get the fuck out.

I've got a better idea, let's divide it up.


----------



## BS Filter

occupied said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> You better fear us.  You asswipes aint taking this country from us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all our country, yours, mine and everyone else. That's the problem with you isn't it? I grew up during desegregation in Alabama. The shit you people are talking is nothing new. It's almost nostalgic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You better fear us.  You asswipes aint taking this country from us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all our country, yours, mine and everyone else. That's the problem with you isn't it? I grew up during desegregation in Alabama. The shit you people are talking is nothing new. It's almost nostalgic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not your country if you're a socialist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if I were a socialist (whatever that means) I have every right as an American to whatever political beliefs I happen to hold. Your idea of America sounds kind of like Russia.
Click to expand...

Of course you have freedom to  believe whatever you want, but you're not going to install a socialist government here.  We are a Constitutional Republic.  Go ahead and dream all day, enjoy your freedom.


----------



## Agit8r

It's so true. People who support authoritarianism are mostly indoor people, who wouldn't survive in the wild.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

Synthaholic said:


> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:




Stay scared sugar.


----------



## occupied

BS Filter said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> You better fear us.  You asswipes aint taking this country from us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all our country, yours, mine and everyone else. That's the problem with you isn't it? I grew up during desegregation in Alabama. The shit you people are talking is nothing new. It's almost nostalgic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You better fear us.  You asswipes aint taking this country from us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all our country, yours, mine and everyone else. That's the problem with you isn't it? I grew up during desegregation in Alabama. The shit you people are talking is nothing new. It's almost nostalgic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not your country if you're a socialist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if I were a socialist (whatever that means) I have every right as an American to whatever political beliefs I happen to hold. Your idea of America sounds kind of like Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you have freedom to  believe whatever you want, but you're not going to install a socialist government here.  We are a Constitutional Republic.  Go ahead and dream all day, enjoy your freedom.
Click to expand...

Quit talking to me as if were personally responsible for all your phantom fears. The very worst I can do to you is make you think.


----------



## Camp

We captured witches. 



Mac-7 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the most part, it's just Trumpsters letting out their impotent rage.
> 
> 
> 
> We have a lot to rage about
> 
> the phony mueller witch hunt
> 
> the Deep State changing the rules that leads to the failed impeachment of trump
> 
> and now a stolen election
Click to expand...

Trump was impeached.
Biden won in a landslide.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

justinacolmena said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> 
> 
> Get a gasoline or diesel-powered generator if you need electricity, or a wood stove or heating fuel furnace. How do you think people got along before all that shit was invented. Oh yeah we had guns back then, and nobody even for a moment questioned our absolute right to possess and carry firearms.
Click to expand...


The Quakers and Amish still live like that today, and every day of their lives.  No cell or landline phone, no internet or television, no car or truck ,no furnace.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Synthaholic said:


> Nope. You will live under the laws passed by Congress or you will get the fuck out.



Not if there is a strong enough movement to separate.  What's wrong with having your own country with all your liberal and commie policies?  Afraid you can't live without us Republicans because we have better ideas and common sense?


----------



## Camp

Ray From Cleveland said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> 
> 
> Get a gasoline or diesel-powered generator if you need electricity, or a wood stove or heating fuel furnace. How do you think people got along before all that shit was invented. Oh yeah we had guns back then, and nobody even for a moment questioned our absolute right to possess and carry firearms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Quakers and Amish still live like that today, and every day of their lives.  No cell or landline phone, no internet or television, no car or truck ,no furnace.
Click to expand...

They do back-breaking work from sunup to sundown. Few Americans today could maintain that kind of lifestyle.


----------



## JimH52

Batcat said:


> We need to restore our representative democracy peacefully but that is difficult when the election system is rigged.



The only one that is trying to start a civil war is Donald J trump. There was no massive voter fraud.  Even his enabling Attorney General said so.  He needs to put on his big boy pants and accept defeat like a man...instead of a little girl.


----------



## BS Filter

occupied said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> You better fear us.  You asswipes aint taking this country from us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all our country, yours, mine and everyone else. That's the problem with you isn't it? I grew up during desegregation in Alabama. The shit you people are talking is nothing new. It's almost nostalgic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You better fear us.  You asswipes aint taking this country from us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all our country, yours, mine and everyone else. That's the problem with you isn't it? I grew up during desegregation in Alabama. The shit you people are talking is nothing new. It's almost nostalgic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not your country if you're a socialist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if I were a socialist (whatever that means) I have every right as an American to whatever political beliefs I happen to hold. Your idea of America sounds kind of like Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you have freedom to  believe whatever you want, but you're not going to install a socialist government here.  We are a Constitutional Republic.  Go ahead and dream all day, enjoy your freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit talking to me as if were personally responsible for all your phantom fears. The very worst I can do to you is make you think.
Click to expand...

Um, I was thinking long before you showed up.  You're the one being schooled here, you arrogant toad.


----------



## occupied

BS Filter said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> You better fear us.  You asswipes aint taking this country from us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all our country, yours, mine and everyone else. That's the problem with you isn't it? I grew up during desegregation in Alabama. The shit you people are talking is nothing new. It's almost nostalgic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You better fear us.  You asswipes aint taking this country from us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all our country, yours, mine and everyone else. That's the problem with you isn't it? I grew up during desegregation in Alabama. The shit you people are talking is nothing new. It's almost nostalgic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not your country if you're a socialist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if I were a socialist (whatever that means) I have every right as an American to whatever political beliefs I happen to hold. Your idea of America sounds kind of like Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you have freedom to  believe whatever you want, but you're not going to install a socialist government here.  We are a Constitutional Republic.  Go ahead and dream all day, enjoy your freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit talking to me as if were personally responsible for all your phantom fears. The very worst I can do to you is make you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, I was thinking long before you showed up.  You're the one being schooled here, you arrogant toad.
Click to expand...

The most useless waste of energy there is is walking around being personally insulted by the world.


----------



## jasonnfree

westwall said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You write this bullshit after watching your left wing goons burn cities and murder people.  And you wonder why talk of civil war is everywhere.
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit upon by people, like you.  We are tired of the political class waging war on the citizenry of this country.  We are tired of the political class selling the PEOPLE of this country out to the highest bidder.  Which right now appears to be china.  So, it is becoming quite clear that a reset is coming.  I hope it is done peaceably, but history tells us that the chances for that are increasingly unlikely as the political class fights to protect the power they have been able to steal away from the PEOPLE.
Click to expand...

You're kind of vague about all this stuff you say the left wing is doing.  Where do you get your info from?  My guess is right wing radio. Rush?  Hannity?   There is almost no left wing radio anymore.  Better lay off right wing radio.  Those guys are getting wealthy bamboozling the likes of yourself/


----------



## Doc7505

occupied said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> You better fear us.  You asswipes aint taking this country from us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all our country, yours, mine and everyone else. That's the problem with you isn't it? I grew up during desegregation in Alabama. The shit you people are talking is nothing new. It's almost nostalgic.
Click to expand...



~~~~~~
Yet the Progressive Marxist/DSA Democrat Left continues with their racist attitude against America and it's freedoms. 
Look at how they are now looking at the distribution of the Covid-19 vaccine. 









						Democrats Keep Insisting There Will Be 'Political Interference' in Vaccine Development
					

Both Joe Biden and Kamala Harris have been sowing doubt in the minds of Americans about the efficacy of any potential vaccine that would be available.




					pjmedia.com
				



<<<<<<->>>>>>​








						Racist, anti-Semitic comments by 9 Democrats who went unpunished
					

As much as Democrats want to claim the GOP is the party of racism, members of their own ranks should take a good, long look in the mirror.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com
				



<<<<<<->>>>>>​








						Gates: 'Black People, Indigenous People' Should Get Vaccine First
					

Melinda Gates said that "black people" and "indigenous people" should receive the coronavirus vaccine first.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## JusticeHammer

Synthaholic said:


> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:


If it means getting rid of you scum commies, yes.


----------



## Mac-7

Camp said:


> Trump was impeached.
> Biden won in a landslide.


You are Wrong on both


----------



## justinacolmena

Synthaholic said:


> Nope. You will live under the laws passed by Congress or you will get the fuck out.


Damn. We're not living under that Democrat Party _*junta*_ you propose.


----------



## MaryAnne11

BS Filter said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> It's true.  War is hell.  No one should ever wish for it.
> 
> Now, when it comes to motivation, the left has provided PLENTY.  So, if war is a must, we're all bloodthirsty enough to carry it out to the filthy, ruthless end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! The first time one of you actually saw the blood and guts that war brings you would be running for the hills.
> 
> Those who served are not encouraging war, only the arm chair warriors who like to play with guns, make them feel manly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why many women carry guns....to feel manly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 431203
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, but not the truth.  Millions of women own a firearm in this country.  Better do some research so you don't look any more stupid than you already do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, many are terrified with the crazy loonies Trump has encouraged on the streets. I am not one of them, I just avoid the nuts.
> 
> Your insult is duly noted that I hit home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No insult intended.  You're just plain stupid.
Click to expand...

 You know nothing about me, but like your Trump friends you expose yourself for what you really are. No reflection on me. I just make you angry because I came back to the board and post what I think.

I am truly pleased to see a decent man come back to the WhiteHouse. I have truly been embarrassed to have such an ignorant buffoon boasting and bragging about his non existent wins for the last 4 years.

Live with it,or go to another Country if you are angry and think white men should rule. They have a place but the world has passed them by. That is why they are angry, like Trump.

And  I say this as an old white woman.


----------



## justinacolmena

Camp said:


> They do back-breaking work from sunup to sundown. Few Americans today could maintain that kind of lifestyle.


Healthier. Live longer. Plenty of exercise, but it really isn't as stressful as you make it out to be.


----------



## justinacolmena

MaryAnne11 said:


> Live with it,or go to another Country if you are angry and think white men should rule.


And Joe Biden isn't a white man?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

MaryAnne11 said:


> I am truly pleased to see a decent man come back to the WhiteHouse.



Yeah, a real descent man, who's associated with an FBI investigation of his son.


----------



## XponentialChaos

It's kind of nice that conservatives have this website.

They get to make threats of an upcoming civil war and all the "commies" they intend to kill, and they get to make these empty threats from the comfort of their own home while being anonymous.

I think that's great for a few reasons:

- They get to let out all of their frustration with the 2020 election.  I think it helps for them to let it out.

- Surely they wouldn't say these ridiculous things in front of people they know.  They would feel pretty silly doing that. They get to say these things anonymously so that their friends/family/coworkers don't think any less of them.   

- They don't actually DO anything they describe so nobody gets hurt.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

MaryAnne11 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> It's true.  War is hell.  No one should ever wish for it.
> 
> Now, when it comes to motivation, the left has provided PLENTY.  So, if war is a must, we're all bloodthirsty enough to carry it out to the filthy, ruthless end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! The first time one of you actually saw the blood and guts that war brings you would be running for the hills.
> 
> Those who served are not encouraging war, only the arm chair warriors who like to play with guns, make them feel manly.
Click to expand...

I hate war. I don't want war. But I would most certainly go to war again before before meekly surrendering my Constitutional rights as an American.


----------



## westwall

Hidden said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hidden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You better fear us. You asswipes aint taking this country from us.
> 
> 
> 
> We just did. What are you going to do about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not yet you haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close enough for government work.
Click to expand...







Fortunately the majority of Americans aren't government workers.  We outnumber the government by a lot.

As the Founders intended.


----------



## francoHFW

Batcat said:


> We need to restore our representative democracy peacefully but that is difficult when the election system is rigged.


Pure GOP Trump bologna dingbat.


----------



## westwall

Anomalism said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, but so far, we the adults have kept our composure and discipline.  The question remains as to whether the war will move into open hostilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a nobody. You can't do anything and you don't represent anybody.
Click to expand...






Same as you.


----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## francoHFW

Doc7505 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Like the left has done all summer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the Progressive Marxist/DSA 'Democrat' Left has conducted a Civil War on America since November 2016..
Click to expand...

Try watching real news on CBS NBC ABC BBC France 24 PBS and rejoin the real world, brainwashed functional moron. Or any media in the world not owned by Rupert Murdoch and hangers on here in the United States only.


----------



## MaryAnne11

justinacolmena said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Live with it,or go to another Country if you are angry and think white men should rule.
> 
> 
> 
> And Joe Biden isn't a white man?
Click to expand...

Yes, and and one who understands it is not just a white mans world any more. Just like me. Have you seen the people he is selecting? People whose expertise fit their position. Not all old white men are irrational, ignorant bullies. I have many in my family. They are embarrassed by Trump and his cronies.


----------



## MaryAnne11

XponentialChaos said:


> It's kind of nice that conservatives have this website.
> 
> They get to make threats of an upcoming civil war and all the "commies" they intend to kill, and they get to make these empty threats from the comfort of their own home while being anonymous.
> 
> I think that's great for a few reasons:
> 
> - They get to let out all of their frustration with the 2020 election.  I think it helps for them to let it out.
> 
> - Surely they wouldn't say these ridiculous things in front of people they know.  They would feel pretty silly doing that. They get to say these things anonymously so that their friends/family/coworkers don't think any less of them.
> 
> - They don't actually DO anything they describe so nobody gets hurt.



You do have a point!


----------



## justinacolmena

Angelo said:


> Guess who just got back today ?





MaryAnne11 said:


> People whose expertise fit their position


That's total communism, with all that aptitude testing and qualification and careerism paperwork.


----------



## XponentialChaos

DigitalDrifter said:


> I do however know a lot of people, that simply no longer wish to live alongside of people they have deep fundamental differences with.
> 
> They do not want to live under the same laws and government who are heading towards gendered language being hate speech.
> 
> They do not want to live alongside people who agree that conservative traditional views should not be allowed to be spoken on any American campus.
> 
> They do not want to share a country with people who believe America should not protect it's borders, and who believe the worlds entire population of refugees are welcome here.
> 
> They do not want to be in a country where the government controls the healthcare needs of the entire population
> 
> They are finished trying to get along with people who believe police officers are evil bastards and that their place is society should be replaced by social workers.
> 
> They do not want to live in a country where half the population wants the other half to hand over their wealth and for the government to redistribute to those THEY deem are worthy of receiving it.
> 
> They are finished living with people who believe the white population are evil, and should be kept from having the freedoms to grow their own wealth and prosperity.
> 
> They do not want to live in a country that values choice over the life of an innocent human.



They can move.

Or they can grow up and accept that people around them are going to have different beliefs.


----------



## justinacolmena

MaryAnne11 said:


> Yes, and and one who understands it is not just a white mans world any more. Just like me. Have you seen the people he is selecting? People whose expertise fit their position. Not all old white men are irrational, ignorant bullies. I have many in my family. They are embarrassed by Trump and his cronies.


Biden is white-ass KKK as they come, and I don't give a fuck about “white men” or racial identity politics.


----------



## MaryAnne11

Ray From Cleveland said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am truly pleased to see a decent man come back to the WhiteHouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a real descent man, who's associated with an FBI investigation of his son.
> 
> View attachment 431238
Click to expand...

You never hugged a young girl?
And the investigation of his son will Peter out. Barr is leaving and so is Trump.

The WH staff just leaked they were told to stand down on Russia hacking and Pompeo said it was definitely Russia.

Trump kissing Putin to the very end!


----------



## DustyInfinity

MaryAnne11 said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Live with it,or go to another Country if you are angry and think white men should rule.
> 
> 
> 
> And Joe Biden isn't a white man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and and one who understands it is not just a white mans world any more. Just like me. Have you seen the people he is selecting? People whose expertise fit their position. Not all old white men are irrational, ignorant bullies. I have many in my family. They are embarrassed by Trump and his cronies.
Click to expand...

Communism has noting to do with your skin color.  We were founded against tyranny, and we should not live with a boot on our neck.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Synthaholic said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> A civil war is not necessary.  What we should do is have two countries instead of one.  Divided this land north to south.  Democrats will get the west part of our current country where their precious Mexican border is, and the conservatives will get the east.  They won't have to put up with us, and best of all, we won't have to put up with them.  Since I'm on the east side, once the Democrats move out, my property value will double overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You will live under the laws passed by Congress or you will get the fuck out.
Click to expand...

I would rather make Congress get the fuck out if they turn to tyranny as they seem to promise. This land belongs to the People; not the government. "Of the People, for the People, by the People." Maybe it's time for the People to take back their government.


----------



## MaryAnne11

justinacolmena said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and and one who understands it is not just a white mans world any more. Just like me. Have you seen the people he is selecting? People whose expertise fit their position. Not all old white men are irrational, ignorant bullies. I have many in my family. They are embarrassed by Trump and his cronies.
> 
> 
> 
> Biden is white-ass KKK as they come, and I don't give a fuck about “white men” or racial identity politics.
Click to expand...

Of course you don’t.


----------



## DustyInfinity

MaryAnne11 said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and and one who understands it is not just a white mans world any more. Just like me. Have you seen the people he is selecting? People whose expertise fit their position. Not all old white men are irrational, ignorant bullies. I have many in my family. They are embarrassed by Trump and his cronies.
> 
> 
> 
> Biden is white-ass KKK as they come, and I don't give a fuck about “white men” or racial identity politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you don’t.
Click to expand...

Don't you want your kids and grand kids to be free?


----------



## MaryAnne11

justinacolmena said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who just got back today ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People whose expertise fit their position
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's total communism, with all that aptitude testing and qualification and careerism paperwork.
Click to expand...

Now that there is funny!


----------



## daveman

occupied said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write. It's the constitutional rights of people you disagree with that you really see as a threat. Their votes, their speech, their very existence is a threat to your white bread single party view of what the country ought to be. Bring it on you stupid inbred fuck or shut the hell up. I fear none of you and your impotent rage.
Click to expand...

There is no Constitutional right to hurt innocent people and destroy property.  That you believe there is merely shows how stupid you are.


----------



## MaryAnne11

DustyInfinity said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and and one who understands it is not just a white mans world any more. Just like me. Have you seen the people he is selecting? People whose expertise fit their position. Not all old white men are irrational, ignorant bullies. I have many in my family. They are embarrassed by Trump and his cronies.
> 
> 
> 
> Biden is white-ass KKK as they come, and I don't give a fuck about “white men” or racial identity politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you don’t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you want your kids and grand kids to be free?
Click to expand...

My kids and Grandkids are fine. They agree with me.


----------



## Doc7505

MaryAnne11 said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Live with it,or go to another Country if you are angry and think white men should rule.
> 
> 
> 
> And Joe Biden isn't a white man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and and one who understands it is not just a white mans world any more. Just like me. Have you seen the people he is selecting? People whose expertise fit their position. Not all old white men are irrational, ignorant bullies. I have many in my family. They are embarrassed by Trump and his cronies.
Click to expand...



Hmmm, Like Buttigieg's appointment as Secretary of Transportation, when he couldn't keep City roads in shape as mayor. 
Then there's Javier Becerra appointed Sec. of Health with no experience.


----------



## justinacolmena

westwall said:


> Here's the deal. We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit upon by people, like you.


Where'd you get that from? West Point Naval Academy? No way, it couldn't be!


----------



## daveman

Crepitus said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who thinks civil war is a good idea has never been in combat.  A fire fight in suburbia, even one that never escalated beyond small arms or the basic SAW, would kill dozens if not hundreds of civilians.  Those M249s will go though a stick built suburban house the long way, and considering their propensity for shooting high will basically shower the area with lead for miles around.  If things escalate beyond that we go from tragedy to disaster.  Even a Bradly is a pocket apocalypse in a suburban neighborhood.
Click to expand...

It's funny the way leftists believe the military will support their totalitarianism.  

Hint:  It will not.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> A civil war is not necessary.  What we should do is have two countries instead of one.  Divided this land north to south.  Democrats will get the west part of our current country where their precious Mexican border is, and the conservatives will get the east.  They won't have to put up with us, and best of all, we won't have to put up with them.  Since I'm on the east side, once the Democrats move out, my property value will double overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You will live under the laws passed by Congress or you will get the fuck out.
Click to expand...

"America -- love it or leave it!"

The left used to condemn such jingoist rhetoric.  Now they repeat it like they invented it.


----------



## westwall

MaryAnne11 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write. It's the constitutional rights of people you disagree with that you really see as a threat. Their votes, their speech, their very existence is a threat to your white bread single party view of what the country ought to be. Bring it on you stupid inbred fuck or shut the hell up. I fear none of you and your impotent rage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  As usual.  If elections are fairly held, we have no problem.  But when the political process is corrupted, that is when every true American should have a problem.  We KNOW that the USA is a moderate country.  So how is it that extremist leftists keep getting elected?  Now we know how.  They cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well,  ,it was handled fairly so you can relax now.
Click to expand...







No, it PROVABLY wasn't.  The fact you choose to remain ignorant, or are part of the 5th column at work is immaterial to the fact that the election is corrupt.


----------



## daveman

occupied said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> You better fear us.  You asswipes aint taking this country from us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all our country, yours, mine and everyone else. That's the problem with you isn't it? I grew up during desegregation in Alabama. The shit you people are talking is nothing new. It's almost nostalgic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You better fear us.  You asswipes aint taking this country from us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all our country, yours, mine and everyone else. That's the problem with you isn't it? I grew up during desegregation in Alabama. The shit you people are talking is nothing new. It's almost nostalgic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not your country if you're a socialist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if I were a socialist (whatever that means) I have every right as an American to whatever political beliefs I happen to hold. Your idea of America sounds kind of like Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you have freedom to  believe whatever you want, but you're not going to install a socialist government here.  We are a Constitutional Republic.  Go ahead and dream all day, enjoy your freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit talking to me as if were personally responsible for all your phantom fears. The very worst I can do to you is make you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, I was thinking long before you showed up.  You're the one being schooled here, you arrogant toad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The most useless waste of energy there is is walking around being personally insulted by the world.
Click to expand...

Odd, then, don't you think, how the left keeps going around doing just that?


----------



## westwall

Synthaholic said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> If elections are fairly held
> 
> 
> 
> Grow a brain and stop parroting cult propaganda. Trump’s own administration declared it free and fair.
Click to expand...







You first sunshine.


----------



## westwall

francoHFW said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Like the left has done all summer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the Progressive Marxist/DSA 'Democrat' Left has conducted a Civil War on America since November 2016..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try watching real news on CBS NBC ABC BBC France 24 PBS and rejoin the real world, brainwashed functional moron. Or any media in the world not owned by Rupert Murdoch and hangers on here in the United States only.
Click to expand...








You're a perfect mushroom, living in the dark, feeding on the shit your masters toss down to you.


----------



## BS Filter

jasonnfree said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You write this bullshit after watching your left wing goons burn cities and murder people.  And you wonder why talk of civil war is everywhere.
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit upon by people, like you.  We are tired of the political class waging war on the citizenry of this country.  We are tired of the political class selling the PEOPLE of this country out to the highest bidder.  Which right now appears to be china.  So, it is becoming quite clear that a reset is coming.  I hope it is done peaceably, but history tells us that the chances for that are increasingly unlikely as the political class fights to protect the power they have been able to steal away from the PEOPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're kind of vague about all this stuff you say the left wing is doing.  Where do you get your info from?  My guess is right wing radio. Rush?  Hannity?   There is almost no left wing radio anymore.  Better lay off right wing radio.  Those guys are getting wealthy bamboozling the likes of yourself/
Click to expand...

Yeah, that free exchange of ideas thing kinda hampers your agenda, huh.  Much easier when your plans are hidden.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

westwall said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You write this bullshit after watching your left wing goons burn cities and murder people.  And you wonder why talk of civil war is everywhere.
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit upon by people, like you.  We are tired of the political class waging war on the citizenry of this country.  We are tired of the political class selling the PEOPLE of this country out to the highest bidder.  Which right now appears to be china.  So, it is becoming quite clear that a reset is coming.  I hope it is done peaceably, but history tells us that the chances for that are increasingly unlikely as the political class fights to protect the power they have been able to steal away from the PEOPLE.
Click to expand...

A load of ignorant righwing nonsense.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

XponentialChaos said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do however know a lot of people, that simply no longer wish to live alongside of people they have deep fundamental differences with.
> 
> They do not want to live under the same laws and government who are heading towards gendered language being hate speech.
> 
> They do not want to live alongside people who agree that conservative traditional views should not be allowed to be spoken on any American campus.
> 
> They do not want to share a country with people who believe America should not protect it's borders, and who believe the worlds entire population of refugees are welcome here.
> 
> They do not want to be in a country where the government controls the healthcare needs of the entire population
> 
> They are finished trying to get along with people who believe police officers are evil bastards and that their place is society should be replaced by social workers.
> 
> They do not want to live in a country where half the population wants the other half to hand over their wealth and for the government to redistribute to those THEY deem are worthy of receiving it.
> 
> They are finished living with people who believe the white population are evil, and should be kept from having the freedoms to grow their own wealth and prosperity.
> 
> They do not want to live in a country that values choice over the life of an innocent human.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can move.
> 
> Or they can grow up and accept that people around them are going to have different beliefs.
Click to expand...

Nobody cares what others believe. The conflict comes when people think they are free to deprive others of their rights guaranteed by the US Constitution. You need to accept the fact that people honestly believe that the election was fixed and that doing  so was high treason. It appears that you are the one unable to accept the fact that others honestly have beliefs other than your own. Don't be such a bigot.


----------



## Anomalism

westwall said:


> Same as you.



I'm not the one speaking as if I actually represent something.


----------



## konradv

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let Texas peacefully and unconditionally leave the Union, and none of you need to die.
> 
> Deal?
Click to expand...

Even Texans don’t believe that’s a thing.


----------



## Circe

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're already in a civil war.  Some of you obviously weren't watching the news this past summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, but so far, we the adults have kept our composure and discipline.  The question remains as to whether the war will move into open hostilities.
Click to expand...


When it goes, it will go fast. War always starts fast, or not at all. WWI, the Germans thru France, Pearl Harbor, the collapse of the Soviet Union, 9/11.


----------



## jknowgood

Synthaholic said:


> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:


Liberals are bringing us there without a civil war. President Harris will make sure. Liberal policies do this.


----------



## justinacolmena

MaryAnne11 said:


> you expose yourself ... I am truly pleased to see a decent man


It's time to stop peeking in the men's room, making up rape kits, and filing politically motivated sex charges.


----------



## Circe

Doc7505 said:


> We Can use the Mississippi as the border line....


No! Please. The Appalachian Mountains. Those New York leftists and the Baltimore types wouldn't know what to do with all that farmland from the mountains to Missouri. What, the whole state of Tennessee? Tennessee wouldn't put up with that, trust me.


----------



## Circe

BS Filter said:


> Shit, you guys can't even enforce your lockdown orders. The people are revolting



Just the leftists are revolting.............very revolting.


----------



## Leo123

occupied said:


> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.


It wasn't the far right rioting, burning cities, threatening innocent folks, killing people and burning cop cars.   That was the far left.


----------



## Jarlaxle

occupied said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write. It's the constitutional rights of people you disagree with that you really see as a threat. Their votes, their speech, their very existence is a threat to your white bread single party view of what the country ought to be. Bring it on you stupid inbred fuck or shut the hell up. I fear none of you and your impotent rage.
Click to expand...

That is weapon grade stupid. Don't reply unless you have actually read and understood the post you quoted.


----------



## Circe

justinacolmena said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Live with it,or go to another Country if you are angry and think white men should rule.
> 
> 
> 
> And Joe Biden isn't a white man?
Click to expand...


Ouch. That was an oopsie. I guess Biden is an honorary Diversity.


----------



## Synthaholic

DigitalDrifter said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> A civil war is not necessary.  What we should do is have two countries instead of one.  Divided this land north to south.  Democrats will get the west part of our current country where their precious Mexican border is, and the conservatives will get the east.  They won't have to put up with us, and best of all, we won't have to put up with them.  Since I'm on the east side, once the Democrats move out, my property value will double overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You will live under the laws passed by Congress or you will get the fuck out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or what? Are you going to come looking for me?
> Maybe you are the one who should get the fuck out.
> 
> I've got a better idea, let's divide it up.
Click to expand...

Am I in law enforcement? No.

We’re not dividing shit. You’re just going to have to man up, bitch.


----------



## Circe

MaryAnne11 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of nice that conservatives have this website.
> 
> They get to make threats of an upcoming civil war and all the "commies" they intend to kill, and they get to make these empty threats from the comfort of their own home while being anonymous.
> 
> I think that's great for a few reasons:
> 
> - They get to let out all of their frustration with the 2020 election.  I think it helps for them to let it out.
> 
> - Surely they wouldn't say these ridiculous things in front of people they know.  They would feel pretty silly doing that. They get to say these things anonymously so that their friends/family/coworkers don't think any less of them.
> 
> - They don't actually DO anything they describe so nobody gets hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do have a point!
Click to expand...


Maybe........we'll see. Time passes, things change. It surprises me that given the degree of toxic disunity going on in America, a lot of people still think "it can't happen here."


----------



## Synthaholic

JusticeHammer said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it means getting rid of you scum commies, yes.
Click to expand...

This is you.


----------



## Synthaholic

justinacolmena said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You will live under the laws passed by Congress or you will get the fuck out.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. We're not living under that Democrat Party _*junta*_ you propose.
Click to expand...

Then pack your bags. It won’t go well for you.


----------



## Synthaholic

XponentialChaos said:


> It's kind of nice that conservatives have this website.
> 
> They get to make threats of an upcoming civil war and all the "commies" they intend to kill, and they get to make these empty threats from the comfort of their own home while being anonymous.
> 
> I think that's great for a few reasons:
> 
> - They get to let out all of their frustration with the 2020 election.  I think it helps for them to let it out.
> 
> - Surely they wouldn't say these ridiculous things in front of people they know.  They would feel pretty silly doing that. They get to say these things anonymously so that their friends/family/coworkers don't think any less of them.
> 
> - They don't actually DO anything they describe so nobody gets hurt.


 they get themselves so worked up with hate it’s got to affect their stress levels and their hearts.

not that there’s anything wrong with that.


----------



## Synthaholic

9thIDdoc said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> It's true.  War is hell.  No one should ever wish for it.
> 
> Now, when it comes to motivation, the left has provided PLENTY.  So, if war is a must, we're all bloodthirsty enough to carry it out to the filthy, ruthless end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! The first time one of you actually saw the blood and guts that war brings you would be running for the hills.
> 
> Those who served are not encouraging war, only the arm chair warriors who like to play with guns, make them feel manly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate war. I don't want war. But I would most certainly go to war again before before meekly surrendering my Constitutional rights as an American.
Click to expand...

Ok gramps.


----------



## Synthaholic

9thIDdoc said:


> View attachment 431242


Live on your knees? You can barely stand on your feet. Go sit in your lazy boy and crack open another Old Milwaukee Light. The only time you’re on your knees it’s in front of Trump.


----------



## Synthaholic

francoHFW said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Like the left has done all summer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the Progressive Marxist/DSA 'Democrat' Left has conducted a Civil War on America since November 2016..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try watching real news on CBS NBC ABC BBC France 24 PBS and rejoin the real world, brainwashed functional moron. Or any media in the world not owned by Rupert Murdoch and hangers on here in the United States only.
Click to expand...

Murdoch just got his vaccine for the hoax his networks promote to the dumbasses.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Doc7505 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> A civil war is not necessary.  What we should do is have two countries instead of one.  Divided this land north to south.  Democrats will get the west part of our current country where their precious Mexican border is, and the conservatives will get the east.  They won't have to put up with us, and best of all, we won't have to put up with them.  Since I'm on the east side, once the Democrats move out, my property value will double overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We Can use the Mississippi as the border line....
Click to expand...

Wouldn't work. Texas would either have to go with the East or there would be a bloodbath with everything in the West (including Central America down to Panima) becoming part of Texas. Plus we'd have to cut the New England states loose and tow them around and attach them to Ca. And for safety sake we'd need to rid ourselves of Chicago (the nuclear option probably being the best and cheapest way).


----------



## DigitalDrifter

JimH52 said:


> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to restore our representative democracy peacefully but that is difficult when the election system is rigged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only one that is trying to start a civil war is Donald J trump. There was no massive voter fraud.  Even his enabling Attorney General said so.  He needs to put on his big boy pants and accept defeat like a man...instead of a little girl.
Click to expand...


You mean the way all of you on the left should have faced defeat these past four years?


----------



## XponentialChaos

9thIDdoc said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do however know a lot of people, that simply no longer wish to live alongside of people they have deep fundamental differences with.
> 
> They do not want to live under the same laws and government who are heading towards gendered language being hate speech.
> 
> They do not want to live alongside people who agree that conservative traditional views should not be allowed to be spoken on any American campus.
> 
> They do not want to share a country with people who believe America should not protect it's borders, and who believe the worlds entire population of refugees are welcome here.
> 
> They do not want to be in a country where the government controls the healthcare needs of the entire population
> 
> They are finished trying to get along with people who believe police officers are evil bastards and that their place is society should be replaced by social workers.
> 
> They do not want to live in a country where half the population wants the other half to hand over their wealth and for the government to redistribute to those THEY deem are worthy of receiving it.
> 
> They are finished living with people who believe the white population are evil, and should be kept from having the freedoms to grow their own wealth and prosperity.
> 
> They do not want to live in a country that values choice over the life of an innocent human.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can move.
> 
> Or they can grow up and accept that people around them are going to have different beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody cares what others believe.
Click to expand...


Not according to the post I responded to.


----------



## occupied

Jarlaxle said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write. It's the constitutional rights of people you disagree with that you really see as a threat. Their votes, their speech, their very existence is a threat to your white bread single party view of what the country ought to be. Bring it on you stupid inbred fuck or shut the hell up. I fear none of you and your impotent rage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is weapon grade stupid. Don't reply unless you have actually read and understood the post you quoted.
Click to expand...

The right has embraced the stupid, the racist, the fearful and the violent as their preferred voters. Until you people jettison the crazies and start talking sense I'm treating you all like dumbass, cousin fucking hillbillies.


----------



## justinacolmena

occupied said:


> jettison the crazies and start talking sense


It's not the prerogative of you or your Marxist doctors to decide who's crazy and who's not.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Synthaholic said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of nice that conservatives have this website.
> 
> They get to make threats of an upcoming civil war and all the "commies" they intend to kill, and they get to make these empty threats from the comfort of their own home while being anonymous.
> 
> I think that's great for a few reasons:
> 
> - They get to let out all of their frustration with the 2020 election.  I think it helps for them to let it out.
> 
> - Surely they wouldn't say these ridiculous things in front of people they know.  They would feel pretty silly doing that. They get to say these things anonymously so that their friends/family/coworkers don't think any less of them.
> 
> - They don't actually DO anything they describe so nobody gets hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> they get themselves so worked up with hate it’s got to affect their stress levels and their hearts.
> 
> not that there’s anything wrong with that.
Click to expand...


It’s possible that they get themselves more worked up. Also possible that they get to release that BDS anger of theirs.


----------



## occupied

justinacolmena said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> jettison the crazies and start talking sense
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the prerogative of you or your Marxist doctors to decide who's crazy and who's not.
Click to expand...

Someone has to be the sober driver in this here vehicle.


----------



## XponentialChaos

9thIDdoc said:


> Nobody cares what others believe.
> 
> It appears that you are the one unable to accept the fact that others honestly have beliefs other than your own.



So nobody cares what others believe but you expect me to care what others believe?

Hey buddy, you’re not making any sense.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

XponentialChaos said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do however know a lot of people, that simply no longer wish to live alongside of people they have deep fundamental differences with.
> 
> They do not want to live under the same laws and government who are heading towards gendered language being hate speech.
> 
> They do not want to live alongside people who agree that conservative traditional views should not be allowed to be spoken on any American campus.
> 
> They do not want to share a country with people who believe America should not protect it's borders, and who believe the worlds entire population of refugees are welcome here.
> 
> They do not want to be in a country where the government controls the healthcare needs of the entire population
> 
> They are finished trying to get along with people who believe police officers are evil bastards and that their place is society should be replaced by social workers.
> 
> They do not want to live in a country where half the population wants the other half to hand over their wealth and for the government to redistribute to those THEY deem are worthy of receiving it.
> 
> They are finished living with people who believe the white population are evil, and should be kept from having the freedoms to grow their own wealth and prosperity.
> 
> They do not want to live in a country that values choice over the life of an innocent human.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can move.
> 
> Or they can grow up and accept that people around them are going to have different beliefs.
Click to expand...



*"Or they can grow up and accept that people around them are going to have different beliefs."*


I can take this EXACT comment and apply it to people on your side of the aisle, especially younger ones on every American campus today who have exactly ZERO tolerance for those espousing a conservative/traditional American viewpoint.
Christ dude, wake the fuck up, it's your side that are the ones trying to control the speech and behavior of those with differing views!


By the way, the 49ers truly suck. Go Rams!


----------



## justinacolmena

occupied said:


> Someone has to be the sober driver in this here vehicle.


It's unseemly for bartenders and tavernkeepers to chase people down the highway and serve so much hard liquor on the road like that.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Leo123 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't the far right rioting, burning cities, threatening innocent folks, killing people and burning cop cars.   That was the far left.
Click to expand...


Today, it's not so "far left" that are getting more and more violent in the streets. It's simply "the left".


----------



## DigitalDrifter

This thread is doing a great job of showing that America needs a divorce, and new borders drawn up. We don't need to fight, we simply need to live under different rules.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Synthaholic said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> A civil war is not necessary.  What we should do is have two countries instead of one.  Divided this land north to south.  Democrats will get the west part of our current country where their precious Mexican border is, and the conservatives will get the east.  They won't have to put up with us, and best of all, we won't have to put up with them.  Since I'm on the east side, once the Democrats move out, my property value will double overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You will live under the laws passed by Congress or you will get the fuck out.
Click to expand...

Make me, you fucking whore!!!


----------



## Correll

Synthaholic said:


> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:




Wow. You totally missed the point.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

XponentialChaos said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do however know a lot of people, that simply no longer wish to live alongside of people they have deep fundamental differences with.
> 
> They do not want to live under the same laws and government who are heading towards gendered language being hate speech.
> 
> They do not want to live alongside people who agree that conservative traditional views should not be allowed to be spoken on any American campus.
> 
> They do not want to share a country with people who believe America should not protect it's borders, and who believe the worlds entire population of refugees are welcome here.
> 
> They do not want to be in a country where the government controls the healthcare needs of the entire population
> 
> They are finished trying to get along with people who believe police officers are evil bastards and that their place is society should be replaced by social workers.
> 
> They do not want to live in a country where half the population wants the other half to hand over their wealth and for the government to redistribute to those THEY deem are worthy of receiving it.
> 
> They are finished living with people who believe the white population are evil, and should be kept from having the freedoms to grow their own wealth and prosperity.
> 
> They do not want to live in a country that values choice over the life of an innocent human.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can move.
> 
> Or they can grow up and accept that people around them are going to have different beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody cares what others believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not according to the post I responded to.
Click to expand...

Wrong. The people described have as much right to the beliefs described as you do your own. And I agree with most.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

MaryAnne11 said:


> You never hugged a young girl?
> And the investigation of his son will Peter out. Barr is leaving and so is Trump.
> 
> The WH staff just leaked they were told to stand down on Russia hacking and Pompeo said it was definitely Russia.
> 
> Trump kissing Putin to the very end!



No, at this age I don't hug strange young girls or sniff their hair.  That's pretty creepy.  So what you're saying is that Biden will use his position of power to make sure his sons transgressions will be swept under the rug?  How Democrat of you.  Yeah, his staff leaked?  I guess you have no names as usual.  It seems most of anything negative reported about Trump is always by anonymous sources.


----------



## XponentialChaos

DigitalDrifter said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do however know a lot of people, that simply no longer wish to live alongside of people they have deep fundamental differences with.
> 
> They do not want to live under the same laws and government who are heading towards gendered language being hate speech.
> 
> They do not want to live alongside people who agree that conservative traditional views should not be allowed to be spoken on any American campus.
> 
> They do not want to share a country with people who believe America should not protect it's borders, and who believe the worlds entire population of refugees are welcome here.
> 
> They do not want to be in a country where the government controls the healthcare needs of the entire population
> 
> They are finished trying to get along with people who believe police officers are evil bastards and that their place is society should be replaced by social workers.
> 
> They do not want to live in a country where half the population wants the other half to hand over their wealth and for the government to redistribute to those THEY deem are worthy of receiving it.
> 
> They are finished living with people who believe the white population are evil, and should be kept from having the freedoms to grow their own wealth and prosperity.
> 
> They do not want to live in a country that values choice over the life of an innocent human.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can move.
> 
> Or they can grow up and accept that people around them are going to have different beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"Or they can grow up and accept that people around them are going to have different beliefs."*
> 
> 
> I can take this EXACT comment and apply it to people on your side of the aisle, especially younger ones on every American campus today who have exactly ZERO tolerance for those espousing a conservative/traditional American viewpoint.
> Christ dude, wake the fuck up, it's your side that are the ones trying to control the speech and behavior of those with differing views!
> 
> 
> By the way, the 49ers truly suck. Go Rams!
Click to expand...


I refuse to live in a country where people don’t like the 49ers like I do!

See how stupid that sounds?  Why is it any different with politics?  People have different ideologies and it’s as simple as that.

And the same goes for the college campus thing you’re talking about.


----------



## XponentialChaos

9thIDdoc said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do however know a lot of people, that simply no longer wish to live alongside of people they have deep fundamental differences with.
> 
> They do not want to live under the same laws and government who are heading towards gendered language being hate speech.
> 
> They do not want to live alongside people who agree that conservative traditional views should not be allowed to be spoken on any American campus.
> 
> They do not want to share a country with people who believe America should not protect it's borders, and who believe the worlds entire population of refugees are welcome here.
> 
> They do not want to be in a country where the government controls the healthcare needs of the entire population
> 
> They are finished trying to get along with people who believe police officers are evil bastards and that their place is society should be replaced by social workers.
> 
> They do not want to live in a country where half the population wants the other half to hand over their wealth and for the government to redistribute to those THEY deem are worthy of receiving it.
> 
> They are finished living with people who believe the white population are evil, and should be kept from having the freedoms to grow their own wealth and prosperity.
> 
> They do not want to live in a country that values choice over the life of an innocent human.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can move.
> 
> Or they can grow up and accept that people around them are going to have different beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody cares what others believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not according to the post I responded to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. The people described have as much right to the beliefs described as you do your own. And I agree with most.
Click to expand...


Did I say that they don’t have a right to their beliefs? Can you show me where you think I said that?


----------



## Aletheia4u

Well this guy had been spot om with his prophecies That he speak of a nation of people itching for a new kind of war with this country. That they will shout impeach! impeach! Trying to get rid of the President. He said that this nation that's itching for a war, are citizens.


----------



## XponentialChaos

DigitalDrifter said:


> This thread is doing a great job of showing that America needs a divorce, and new borders drawn up. We don't need to fight, we simply need to live under different rules.



Good luck with that.

OR you can quit whining like a child and learn to live with people who don’t always agree on everything. You know, like in the real world.


----------



## Jarlaxle

occupied said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write. It's the constitutional rights of people you disagree with that you really see as a threat. Their votes, their speech, their very existence is a threat to your white bread single party view of what the country ought to be. Bring it on you stupid inbred fuck or shut the hell up. I fear none of you and your impotent rage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is weapon grade stupid. Don't reply unless you have actually read and understood the post you quoted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right has embraced the stupid, the racist, the fearful and the violent as their preferred voters. Until you people jettison the crazies and start talking sense I'm treating you all like dumbass, cousin fucking hillbillies.
Click to expand...

That is weapon grade stupid. Don't reply unless you have actually read and understood the post you quoted.


----------



## Indeependent

Synthaholic said:


> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:


You're so fragile you collapse when reading a post.


----------



## occupied

justinacolmena said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone has to be the sober driver in this here vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> It's unseemly for bartenders and tavernkeepers to chase people down the highway and serve so much hard liquor on the road like that.
Click to expand...

You suck at metaphor. Not even sure what point you are trying to make with that one.


----------



## Indeependent

occupied said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone has to be the sober driver in this here vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> It's unseemly for bartenders and tavernkeepers to chase people down the highway and serve so much hard liquor on the road like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You suck at metaphor. Not even sure what point you are trying to make with that one.
Click to expand...

It seemed quite clear to me.


----------



## justinacolmena

occupied said:


> You suck at metaphor. Not even sure what point you are trying to make with that one.


I've got broken glass in my throat from that tavernkeeper next door to the grocery store shoving a liquor bottle down my throat and calling the cops on me on my way out the door.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

XponentialChaos said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares what others believe.
> 
> It appears that you are the one unable to accept the fact that others honestly have beliefs other than your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nobody cares what others believe but you expect me to care what others believe?
> 
> Hey buddy, you’re not making any sense.
Click to expand...

_"They can move.

Or they can grow up and accept that people around them are going to have different beliefs."_

Are you not saying that they can either move or accept that their own beliefs are childish? Are you not trying to dictate that they alter their beliefs to aline with yours or move. You also assume that the people around them share *your *beliefs. How very bigot of you.


----------



## XponentialChaos

9thIDdoc said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares what others believe.
> 
> It appears that you are the one unable to accept the fact that others honestly have beliefs other than your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nobody cares what others believe but you expect me to care what others believe?
> 
> Hey buddy, you’re not making any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"They can move.
> 
> Or they can grow up and accept that people around them are going to have different beliefs."_
> 
> Are you not saying that they can either move or accept that their own beliefs are childish? Are you not trying to dictate that they alter their beliefs to aline with yours or move. You also assume that the people around them share *your *beliefs. How very bigot of you.
Click to expand...


Yes their beliefs are childish if they have such a big problem with people around them believing differently.  Here in real world, we coexist with people who think differently.

I’m not trying to dictate their beliefs at all. Who am I to tell someone to change their beliefs?  I’m explaining what their realistic options are. It’s up to them and I don’t care what they do.

I didn’t assume that their beliefs were mine. I didn’t say make that statement anywhere, you just made that up.

You seem confused. You should read my posts more carefully.


----------



## Indeependent

XponentialChaos said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares what others believe.
> 
> It appears that you are the one unable to accept the fact that others honestly have beliefs other than your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nobody cares what others believe but you expect me to care what others believe?
> 
> Hey buddy, you’re not making any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"They can move.
> 
> Or they can grow up and accept that people around them are going to have different beliefs."_
> 
> Are you not saying that they can either move or accept that their own beliefs are childish? Are you not trying to dictate that they alter their beliefs to aline with yours or move. You also assume that the people around them share *your *beliefs. How very bigot of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes their beliefs are childish if they have such a big problem with people around them believing differently.  Here in real world, we coexist with people who think differently.
> 
> I’m not trying to dictate their beliefs at all. Who am I to tell someone to change their beliefs?  I’m explaining what their realistic options are. It’s up to them and I don’t care what they do.
> 
> I didn’t assume that their beliefs were mine. I didn’t say make that statement anywhere, you just made that up.
> 
> You seem confused. You should read my posts more carefully.
Click to expand...

*You* do not coexist with people who think differently on this *forum*!


----------



## XponentialChaos

Indeependent said:


> *You* do not coexist with people who think differently on this *forum*!



Sure I am.


----------



## Indeependent

XponentialChaos said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You* do not coexist with people who think differently on this *forum*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I am.
Click to expand...

Yawn...


----------



## XponentialChaos

Indeependent said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You* do not coexist with people who think differently on this *forum*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yawn...
Click to expand...


K.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

XponentialChaos said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares what others believe.
> 
> It appears that you are the one unable to accept the fact that others honestly have beliefs other than your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nobody cares what others believe but you expect me to care what others believe?
> 
> Hey buddy, you’re not making any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"They can move.
> 
> Or they can grow up and accept that people around them are going to have different beliefs."_
> 
> Are you not saying that they can either move or accept that their own beliefs are childish? Are you not trying to dictate that they alter their beliefs to aline with yours or move. You also assume that the people around them share *your *beliefs. How very bigot of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes their beliefs are childish if they expect others to conform to their way of thinking.
> 
> I’m not trying to dictate their beliefs at all. I’m explaining what their options are. It’s up to them and I don’t care what they do.
> 
> I didn’t assume that their beliefs were mine. I didn’t say make that statement anywhere, you just made that up.
> 
> You seem confused. You should read my posts more carefully.
Click to expand...

Maybe you should consider what you post more carefully. Where was it said that they expected anyone to conform to their way of thinking? Nowhere. You attacked their beliefs; not any expectation that others would conform to them.  And no, you assumed that the others who lived around them did not share their beliefs.


----------



## XponentialChaos

9thIDdoc said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares what others believe.
> 
> It appears that you are the one unable to accept the fact that others honestly have beliefs other than your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nobody cares what others believe but you expect me to care what others believe?
> 
> Hey buddy, you’re not making any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"They can move.
> 
> Or they can grow up and accept that people around them are going to have different beliefs."_
> 
> Are you not saying that they can either move or accept that their own beliefs are childish? Are you not trying to dictate that they alter their beliefs to aline with yours or move. You also assume that the people around them share *your *beliefs. How very bigot of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes their beliefs are childish if they expect others to conform to their way of thinking.
> 
> I’m not trying to dictate their beliefs at all. I’m explaining what their options are. It’s up to them and I don’t care what they do.
> 
> I didn’t assume that their beliefs were mine. I didn’t say make that statement anywhere, you just made that up.
> 
> You seem confused. You should read my posts more carefully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should consider what you post more carefully. Where was it said that they expected anyone to conform to their way of thinking? Nowhere. You attacked their beliefs; not any expectation that others would conform to them.  And no, you assumed that the others who lived around them did not share their beliefs.
Click to expand...


My post was perfectly clear. It’s not my fault you didn’t understand it.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

XponentialChaos said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares what others believe.
> 
> It appears that you are the one unable to accept the fact that others honestly have beliefs other than your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nobody cares what others believe but you expect me to care what others believe?
> 
> Hey buddy, you’re not making any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"They can move.
> 
> Or they can grow up and accept that people around them are going to have different beliefs."_
> 
> Are you not saying that they can either move or accept that their own beliefs are childish? Are you not trying to dictate that they alter their beliefs to aline with yours or move. You also assume that the people around them share *your *beliefs. How very bigot of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes their beliefs are childish if they expect others to conform to their way of thinking.
> 
> I’m not trying to dictate their beliefs at all. I’m explaining what their options are. It’s up to them and I don’t care what they do.
> 
> I didn’t assume that their beliefs were mine. I didn’t say make that statement anywhere, you just made that up.
> 
> You seem confused. You should read my posts more carefully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should consider what you post more carefully. Where was it said that they expected anyone to conform to their way of thinking? Nowhere. You attacked their beliefs; not any expectation that others would conform to them.  And no, you assumed that the others who lived around them did not share their beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My post was perfectly clear. It’s not my fault you didn’t understand it.
Click to expand...

Yes, you made it perfectly clear that you are intolerant of people who believe differently than you.


----------



## XponentialChaos

9thIDdoc said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares what others believe.
> 
> It appears that you are the one unable to accept the fact that others honestly have beliefs other than your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nobody cares what others believe but you expect me to care what others believe?
> 
> Hey buddy, you’re not making any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"They can move.
> 
> Or they can grow up and accept that people around them are going to have different beliefs."_
> 
> Are you not saying that they can either move or accept that their own beliefs are childish? Are you not trying to dictate that they alter their beliefs to aline with yours or move. You also assume that the people around them share *your *beliefs. How very bigot of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes their beliefs are childish if they expect others to conform to their way of thinking.
> 
> I’m not trying to dictate their beliefs at all. I’m explaining what their options are. It’s up to them and I don’t care what they do.
> 
> I didn’t assume that their beliefs were mine. I didn’t say make that statement anywhere, you just made that up.
> 
> You seem confused. You should read my posts more carefully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should consider what you post more carefully. Where was it said that they expected anyone to conform to their way of thinking? Nowhere. You attacked their beliefs; not any expectation that others would conform to them.  And no, you assumed that the others who lived around them did not share their beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My post was perfectly clear. It’s not my fault you didn’t understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you made it perfectly clear that you are intolerant of people who believe differently than you.
Click to expand...


That’s nice. You think what you want.  I tolerate your right to be wrong.


----------



## MaryAnne11

Ray From Cleveland said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never hugged a young girl?
> And the investigation of his son will Peter out. Barr is leaving and so is Trump.
> 
> The WH staff just leaked they were told to stand down on Russia hacking and Pompeo said it was definitely Russia.
> 
> Trump kissing Putin to the very end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, at this age I don't hug strange young girls or sniff their hair.  That's pretty creepy.  So what you're saying is that Biden will use his position of power to make sure his sons transgressions will be swept under the rug?  How Democrat of you.  Yeah, his staff leaked?  I guess you have no names as usual.  It seems most of anything negative reported about Trump is always by anonymous sources.
Click to expand...

It was reported on CNN. My family thinks nothing of relatives and friends hugging each other. I do not have one who ever tried to grab a women’s p! Of course my relatives would ride Trump out of town on a rail.


----------



## francoHFW

westwall said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Like the left has done all summer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the Progressive Marxist/DSA 'Democrat' Left has conducted a Civil War on America since November 2016..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try watching real news on CBS NBC ABC BBC France 24 PBS and rejoin the real world, brainwashed functional moron. Or any media in the world not owned by Rupert Murdoch and hangers on here in the United States only.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a perfect mushroom, living in the dark, feeding on the shit your masters toss down to you.
Click to expand...

The usual stupid talking points bigotry vulgarity from the ignoramus GOP base. I listen to every kind of media and law enforcement. Try it sometime. Idiot. Take all your phony scandals and conspiracy theories grab your assault rifles and go out and get shot by your local constabulary LOL


----------



## Dana7360

Anomalism said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, but so far, we the adults have kept our composure and discipline.  The question remains as to whether the war will move into open hostilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a nobody. You can't do anything and you don't represent anybody.
Click to expand...




Thank you. 

I've tried to tell those crazy people that they are no one. They have no authority or power to do anything they want to do. Those in power don't even know those crazy people exist. Nor do they care about those crazy people. 

That is their problem and the root of their hate.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Dana7360 said:


> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, but so far, we the adults have kept our composure and discipline.  The question remains as to whether the war will move into open hostilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a nobody. You can't do anything and you don't represent anybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I've tried to tell those crazy people that they are no one. They have no authority or power to do anything they want to do. Those in power don't even know those crazy people exist. Nor do they care about those crazy people.
> 
> That is their problem and the root of their hate.
Click to expand...


You'd perish in a civil war....deep down you know it.

You're just a blabbering left loon hag


----------



## Anomalism

SassyIrishLass said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, but so far, we the adults have kept our composure and discipline.  The question remains as to whether the war will move into open hostilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a nobody. You can't do anything and you don't represent anybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I've tried to tell those crazy people that they are no one. They have no authority or power to do anything they want to do. Those in power don't even know those crazy people exist. Nor do they care about those crazy people.
> 
> That is their problem and the root of their hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd perish in a civil war....deep down you know it.
> 
> You're just a blabbering left loon hag
Click to expand...


What she said seems to have completely gone over your head. You just sound crazy.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

MaryAnne11 said:


> It was reported on CNN. My family thinks nothing of relatives and friends hugging each other. I do not have one who ever tried to grab a women’s p! Of course my relatives would ride Trump out of town on a rail.



Except in Joe's case, it's not family he's doing this to in privacy, it's strangers out in the open.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Anomalism said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, but so far, we the adults have kept our composure and discipline.  The question remains as to whether the war will move into open hostilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a nobody. You can't do anything and you don't represent anybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I've tried to tell those crazy people that they are no one. They have no authority or power to do anything they want to do. Those in power don't even know those crazy people exist. Nor do they care about those crazy people.
> 
> That is their problem and the root of their hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd perish in a civil war....deep down you know it.
> 
> You're just a blabbering left loon hag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What she said seems to have completely gone over your head. You just sound crazy.
Click to expand...


Who are you....and exactly why should I care?

Hint: I don't


----------



## Shawnee_b

Bit off topic OP, maybe not sorry if it is. 

I feel appropo


----------



## daveman

9thIDdoc said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do however know a lot of people, that simply no longer wish to live alongside of people they have deep fundamental differences with.
> 
> They do not want to live under the same laws and government who are heading towards gendered language being hate speech.
> 
> They do not want to live alongside people who agree that conservative traditional views should not be allowed to be spoken on any American campus.
> 
> They do not want to share a country with people who believe America should not protect it's borders, and who believe the worlds entire population of refugees are welcome here.
> 
> They do not want to be in a country where the government controls the healthcare needs of the entire population
> 
> They are finished trying to get along with people who believe police officers are evil bastards and that their place is society should be replaced by social workers.
> 
> They do not want to live in a country where half the population wants the other half to hand over their wealth and for the government to redistribute to those THEY deem are worthy of receiving it.
> 
> They are finished living with people who believe the white population are evil, and should be kept from having the freedoms to grow their own wealth and prosperity.
> 
> They do not want to live in a country that values choice over the life of an innocent human.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can move.
> 
> Or they can grow up and accept that people around them are going to have different beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody cares what others believe. The conflict comes when people think they are free to deprive others of their rights guaranteed by the US Constitution. You need to accept the fact that people honestly believe that the election was fixed and that doing  so was high treason. It appears that you are the one unable to accept the fact that others honestly have beliefs other than your own. Don't be such a bigot.
Click to expand...


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 431242
> 
> 
> 
> Live on your knees? You can barely stand on your feet. Go sit in your lazy boy and crack open another Old Milwaukee Light. The only time you’re on your knees it’s in front of Trump.
Click to expand...

You tell 'em, man!  

Oh, and happy birthday!


----------



## daveman

occupied said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write. It's the constitutional rights of people you disagree with that you really see as a threat. Their votes, their speech, their very existence is a threat to your white bread single party view of what the country ought to be. Bring it on you stupid inbred fuck or shut the hell up. I fear none of you and your impotent rage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is weapon grade stupid. Don't reply unless you have actually read and understood the post you quoted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right has embraced the stupid, the racist, the fearful and the violent as their preferred voters. Until you people jettison the crazies and start talking sense I'm treating you all like dumbass, cousin fucking hillbillies.
Click to expand...

Your inability to control your emotions does not obligate anyone else to do it for you.


----------



## daveman

9thIDdoc said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do however know a lot of people, that simply no longer wish to live alongside of people they have deep fundamental differences with.
> 
> They do not want to live under the same laws and government who are heading towards gendered language being hate speech.
> 
> They do not want to live alongside people who agree that conservative traditional views should not be allowed to be spoken on any American campus.
> 
> They do not want to share a country with people who believe America should not protect it's borders, and who believe the worlds entire population of refugees are welcome here.
> 
> They do not want to be in a country where the government controls the healthcare needs of the entire population
> 
> They are finished trying to get along with people who believe police officers are evil bastards and that their place is society should be replaced by social workers.
> 
> They do not want to live in a country where half the population wants the other half to hand over their wealth and for the government to redistribute to those THEY deem are worthy of receiving it.
> 
> They are finished living with people who believe the white population are evil, and should be kept from having the freedoms to grow their own wealth and prosperity.
> 
> They do not want to live in a country that values choice over the life of an innocent human.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can move.
> 
> Or they can grow up and accept that people around them are going to have different beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody cares what others believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not according to the post I responded to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. The people described have as much right to the beliefs described as you do your own. And I agree with most.
Click to expand...

Leftists feel it's not _faaaaaair_ that people are allowed to disagree with them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

westwall said:


> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.


Indeed,nobody wants it,it is the last resort.But if it comes down to where that is the only option left to be a free country again which we have not ever sense 1913 and when we offically became a banana republican dictatership on nov 22nd 1963 where our right to freely elect our own leaders was taken away from us that day by the elite and the lying media has particpated and covered up that event for our government sense them,to have a real investigation into that important event not to mention other government corruption by our corrupt government the last several decades,to have justice done and the truth finally told about those events,if that was the last resort and what it took with no other options left,then I am all for it.I am tired of this fascist dictatership we live in and moving to another country does no good either sense this is obviously GLOBALLY planned.


----------



## Dana7360

Anomalism said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, but so far, we the adults have kept our composure and discipline.  The question remains as to whether the war will move into open hostilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a nobody. You can't do anything and you don't represent anybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I've tried to tell those crazy people that they are no one. They have no authority or power to do anything they want to do. Those in power don't even know those crazy people exist. Nor do they care about those crazy people.
> 
> That is their problem and the root of their hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd perish in a civil war....deep down you know it.
> 
> You're just a blabbering left loon hag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What she said seems to have completely gone over your head. You just sound crazy.
Click to expand...




Yes it went completely over that one's head. 

That one you replied to has gone way past just sounding crazy. 

It is very bat crap crazy.

Irrational hate does that to a person after several years.


----------



## lantern2814

Dana7360 said:


> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, but so far, we the adults have kept our composure and discipline.  The question remains as to whether the war will move into open hostilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a nobody. You can't do anything and you don't represent anybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I've tried to tell those crazy people that they are no one. They have no authority or power to do anything they want to do. Those in power don't even know those crazy people exist. Nor do they care about those crazy people.
> 
> That is their problem and the root of their hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd perish in a civil war....deep down you know it.
> 
> You're just a blabbering left loon hag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What she said seems to have completely gone over your head. You just sound crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it went completely over that one's head.
> 
> That one you replied to has gone way past just sounding crazy.
> 
> It is very bat crap crazy.
> 
> Irrational hate does that to a person after several years.
Click to expand...

Assholes like you would know about irrational hate wouldn’t you? You’ve flung your bullshit at Trump supporters for 4 years. Now you can STFU and take what’s coming to you.


----------



## westwall

XponentialChaos said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares what others believe.
> 
> It appears that you are the one unable to accept the fact that others honestly have beliefs other than your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nobody cares what others believe but you expect me to care what others believe?
> 
> Hey buddy, you’re not making any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"They can move.
> 
> Or they can grow up and accept that people around them are going to have different beliefs."_
> 
> Are you not saying that they can either move or accept that their own beliefs are childish? Are you not trying to dictate that they alter their beliefs to aline with yours or move. You also assume that the people around them share *your *beliefs. How very bigot of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes their beliefs are childish if they have such a big problem with people around them believing differently.  Here in real world, we coexist with people who think differently.
> 
> I’m not trying to dictate their beliefs at all. Who am I to tell someone to change their beliefs?  I’m explaining what their realistic options are. It’s up to them and I don’t care what they do.
> 
> I didn’t assume that their beliefs were mine. I didn’t say make that statement anywhere, you just made that up.
> 
> You seem confused. You should read my posts more carefully.
Click to expand...







No you don't.   Your version of coexistence is "agree with us...or else!"


----------



## XponentialChaos

westwall said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares what others believe.
> 
> It appears that you are the one unable to accept the fact that others honestly have beliefs other than your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nobody cares what others believe but you expect me to care what others believe?
> 
> Hey buddy, you’re not making any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"They can move.
> 
> Or they can grow up and accept that people around them are going to have different beliefs."_
> 
> Are you not saying that they can either move or accept that their own beliefs are childish? Are you not trying to dictate that they alter their beliefs to aline with yours or move. You also assume that the people around them share *your *beliefs. How very bigot of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes their beliefs are childish if they have such a big problem with people around them believing differently.  Here in real world, we coexist with people who think differently.
> 
> I’m not trying to dictate their beliefs at all. Who am I to tell someone to change their beliefs?  I’m explaining what their realistic options are. It’s up to them and I don’t care what they do.
> 
> I didn’t assume that their beliefs were mine. I didn’t say make that statement anywhere, you just made that up.
> 
> You seem confused. You should read my posts more carefully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't.   You version of coexistence is "agree with us...or else!"
Click to expand...


You're an idiot and I support your right to say dumb things.


----------



## westwall

XponentialChaos said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares what others believe.
> 
> It appears that you are the one unable to accept the fact that others honestly have beliefs other than your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nobody cares what others believe but you expect me to care what others believe?
> 
> Hey buddy, you’re not making any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"They can move.
> 
> Or they can grow up and accept that people around them are going to have different beliefs."_
> 
> Are you not saying that they can either move or accept that their own beliefs are childish? Are you not trying to dictate that they alter their beliefs to aline with yours or move. You also assume that the people around them share *your *beliefs. How very bigot of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes their beliefs are childish if they have such a big problem with people around them believing differently.  Here in real world, we coexist with people who think differently.
> 
> I’m not trying to dictate their beliefs at all. Who am I to tell someone to change their beliefs?  I’m explaining what their realistic options are. It’s up to them and I don’t care what they do.
> 
> I didn’t assume that their beliefs were mine. I didn’t say make that statement anywhere, you just made that up.
> 
> You seem confused. You should read my posts more carefully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't.   You version of coexistence is "agree with us...or else!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot and I support your right to say dumb things.
Click to expand...






Pot, meet kettle


----------



## MaryAnne11

DigitalDrifter said:


> I don't know of anyone who wants a militaristic "civil war".
> 
> I do however know a lot of people, that simply no longer wish to live alongside of people they have deep fundamental differences with.
> 
> They do not want to live under the same laws and government who are heading towards gendered language being hate speech.
> 
> They do not want to live alongside people who agree that conservative traditional views should not be allowed to be spoken on any American campus.
> 
> They do not want to share a country with people who believe America should not protect it's borders, and who believe the worlds entire population of refugees are welcome here.
> 
> They do not want to be in a country where the government controls the healthcare needs of the entire population
> 
> They are finished trying to get along with people who believe police officers are evil bastards and that their place is society should be replaced by social workers.
> 
> They do not want to live in a country where half the population wants the other half to hand over their wealth and for the government to redistribute to those THEY deem are worthy of receiving it.
> 
> They are finished living with people who believe the white population are evil, and should be kept from having the freedoms to grow their own wealth and prosperity.
> 
> They do not want to live in a country that values choice over the life of an innocent human.
> 
> I could go on and on, but what it comes down to, is this nation is no longer united, will not be united again, or at least until the baby boomer generation is completely gone.
> It would be best for all of us to have a quick divorce and start negotiating the mechanics of dividing into at least two separate nations.


Boohoo, woe is me!

The other  half believes in equality for all, do not want their kids and families killed by crazy loons with machine guns. We want them safe and happy.

They  want decent Jobs, good Schools to educate their children, fair taxes, decent Health care for all, taking care of the elderly and children. Birth control so they do not have so many poor children, thus avoiding abortion.

 Giving people a hand up when they need it.


----------



## MaryAnne11

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay scared sugar.
Click to expand...

You are the ones who seem to be living in fear, scared of your own shadow, thinking threats on an internet board worry people.


----------



## MaryAnne11

westwall said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares what others believe.
> 
> It appears that you are the one unable to accept the fact that others honestly have beliefs other than your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nobody cares what others believe but you expect me to care what others believe?
> 
> Hey buddy, you’re not making any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"They can move.
> 
> Or they can grow up and accept that people around them are going to have different beliefs."_
> 
> Are you not saying that they can either move or accept that their own beliefs are childish? Are you not trying to dictate that they alter their beliefs to aline with yours or move. You also assume that the people around them share *your *beliefs. How very bigot of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes their beliefs are childish if they have such a big problem with people around them believing differently.  Here in real world, we coexist with people who think differently.
> 
> I’m not trying to dictate their beliefs at all. Who am I to tell someone to change their beliefs?  I’m explaining what their realistic options are. It’s up to them and I don’t care what they do.
> 
> I didn’t assume that their beliefs were mine. I didn’t say make that statement anywhere, you just made that up.
> 
> You seem confused. You should read my posts more carefully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't.   You version of coexistence is "agree with us...or else!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot and I support your right to say dumb things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot, meet kettle
Click to expand...

Hasn’t he been dead for years?


----------



## MaryAnne11

DustyInfinity said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Live with it,or go to another Country if you are angry and think white men should rule.
> 
> 
> 
> And Joe Biden isn't a white man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and and one who understands it is not just a white mans world any more. Just like me. Have you seen the people he is selecting? People whose expertise fit their position. Not all old white men are irrational, ignorant bullies. I have many in my family. They are embarrassed by Trump and his cronies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Communism has noting to do with your skin color.  We were founded against tyranny, and we should not live with a boot on our neck.
Click to expand...

Trump found that out! Big time!


----------



## IM2

westwall said:


> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.



When people start imagining things that are not happening or who vote for and supported the political class that refuses to live by the rules they enact, and deemed itself exempt from the laws that govern this land, and who have stolen elections by voter suppression, then call for civil war because nobody wants that shit to continue, those people are delusional.  And that's what has happened to the republican party.


----------



## IM2

Doc7505 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Like the left has done all summer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually the Progressive Marxist/DSA 'Democrat' Left has conducted a Civil War on America since November 2016..
Click to expand...

Lunacy.


----------



## IM2

BS Filter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're already in a civil war.  Some of you obviously weren't watching the news this past summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, but so far, we the adults have kept our composure and discipline.  The question remains as to whether the war will move into open hostilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's been minor gang confrontations, but the left doesn't really want to have totally unrestrained confrontations because they know they would get creamed.  They're agitators.  Their plan is poke, poke, poke, and then when they get flattened they run to mommy and cry about the mean nasty conservatives.  Cowards.
Click to expand...

You'd be quite surprised by the ass whippin the right would take.


----------



## sparky

No i don't _want_ a civil war

Probably the _biggest_ reason is, i care more about my fellow countrymen & women that the _fools_ in DC who could _care less _about us, are the perpetrators , and would most likely use any conflict for their own gain

~S~


----------



## Mac1958

MaryAnne11 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> It's true.  War is hell.  No one should ever wish for it.
> 
> Now, when it comes to motivation, the left has provided PLENTY.  So, if war is a must, we're all bloodthirsty enough to carry it out to the filthy, ruthless end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! The first time one of you actually saw the blood and guts that war brings you would be running for the hills.
> 
> Those who served are not encouraging war, only the arm chair warriors who like to play with guns, make them feel manly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why many women carry guns....to feel manly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 431203
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, but not the truth.  Millions of women own a firearm in this country.  Better do some research so you don't look any more stupid than you already do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, many are terrified with the crazy loonies Trump has encouraged on the streets. I am not one of them, I just avoid the nuts.
> 
> Your insult is duly noted that I hit home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No insult intended.  You're just plain stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know nothing about me, but like your Trump friends you expose yourself for what you really are. No reflection on me. I just make you angry because I came back to the board and post what I think.
> 
> I am truly pleased to see a decent man come back to the WhiteHouse. I have truly been embarrassed to have such an ignorant buffoon boasting and bragging about his non existent wins for the last 4 years.
> 
> Live with it,or go to another Country if you are angry and think white men should rule. They have a place but the world has passed them by. That is why they are angry, like Trump.
> 
> And  I say this as an old white woman.
Click to expand...


----------



## August West

Batcat said:


> We need to restore our representative democracy peacefully but that is difficult when the election system is rigged.


The one who tried to rig the election was impeached. Did you forget already?


----------



## Anomalism

SassyIrishLass said:


> Who are you....and exactly why should I care?
> 
> Hint: I don't



Do you think anybody actually buys your bullshit about being ready for a civil war? If real war was in your neighborhood you would be hiding and pissing underneath your bed like a coward. Fat, privileged first world people are not ready for war on their doorsteps. You know damn well your expectation and the expectation of other posters is that _somebody else_ would be doing the fighting and dying over this situation. You're more than ready for other people to die. People like you are the lowest of filth. You absolutely disgust me.


----------



## Anomalism

Dana7360 said:


> Yes it went completely over that one's head.
> 
> That one you replied to has gone way past just sounding crazy.
> 
> It is very bat crap crazy.
> 
> Irrational hate does that to a person after several years.



Do you think the sassy Irish lass is ready to pick up arms and die for Donald Trump, or is she just willing to see other people die? What a coward.


----------



## Anomalism

lantern2814 said:


> Assholes like you would know about irrational hate wouldn’t you? You’ve flung your bullshit at Trump supporters for 4 years. Now you can STFU and take what’s coming to you.



You fucking lunatics are the ones implying that you want to start killing people. Go fuck yourself. Grow some fucking balls and say it for real you piece of shit.


----------



## JoeB131

westwall said:


> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However, when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well. Then there is no other option.



Sure there is...  you stop whining like a little bitch about it.  

There was nothing wrong with the vote, other than in 2016, we put someone in power after the people clearly said no.


----------



## Correll

MaryAnne11 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never hugged a young girl?
> And the investigation of his son will Peter out. Barr is leaving and so is Trump.
> 
> The WH staff just leaked they were told to stand down on Russia hacking and Pompeo said it was definitely Russia.
> 
> Trump kissing Putin to the very end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, at this age I don't hug strange young girls or sniff their hair.  That's pretty creepy.  So what you're saying is that Biden will use his position of power to make sure his sons transgressions will be swept under the rug?  How Democrat of you.  Yeah, his staff leaked?  I guess you have no names as usual.  It seems most of anything negative reported about Trump is always by anonymous sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was reported on CNN. My family thinks nothing of relatives and friends hugging each other. I do not have one who ever tried to grab a women’s p! Of course my relatives would ride Trump out of town on a rail.
Click to expand...



None of your male relatives are straight?

Or are they all virgins?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

MaryAnne11 said:


> Boohoo, woe is me!
> 
> The other half believes in equality for all, do not want their kids and families killed by crazy loons with machine guns. We want them safe and happy.
> 
> They want decent Jobs, good Schools to educate their children, fair taxes, decent Health care for all, taking care of the elderly and children. Birth control so they do not have so many poor children, thus avoiding abortion.
> 
> Giving people a hand up when they need it.



We have most of these things now.  If you want government to put this force field around every human being, they don't even have that in Democrat utopias like North Korea and Cuba.  However in places like that, the government provides jobs, takes care of the young and elderly, free healthcare, makes sure nobody has anyway to protect themselves in their cradle-to-grave government you desire here.  You should move there and try it out first. 

Of course if you don't want to move, we have areas like that here; places where you do get free healthcare, don't have to worry about unwanted pregnancy, nobody has guns or money except the government.  We call these places prisons, and they're not that difficult to join.  The best part for you is, they are full of Democrats already.


----------



## gipper

DigitalDrifter said:


> I don't know of anyone who wants a militaristic "civil war".
> 
> I do however know a lot of people, that simply no longer wish to live alongside of people they have deep fundamental differences with.
> 
> They do not want to live under the same laws and government who are heading towards gendered language being hate speech.
> 
> They do not want to live alongside people who agree that conservative traditional views should not be allowed to be spoken on any American campus.
> 
> They do not want to share a country with people who believe America should not protect it's borders, and who believe the worlds entire population of refugees are welcome here.
> 
> They do not want to be in a country where the government controls the healthcare needs of the entire population
> 
> They are finished trying to get along with people who believe police officers are evil bastards and that their place is society should be replaced by social workers.
> 
> They do not want to live in a country where half the population wants the other half to hand over their wealth and for the government to redistribute to those THEY deem are worthy of receiving it.
> 
> They are finished living with people who believe the white population are evil, and should be kept from having the freedoms to grow their own wealth and prosperity.
> 
> They do not want to live in a country that values choice over the life of an innocent human.
> 
> I could go on and on, but what it comes down to, is this nation is no longer united, will not be united again, or at least until the baby boomer generation is completely gone.
> It would be best for all of us to have a quick divorce and start negotiating the mechanics of dividing into at least two separate nations.


Not into two separate nations, but into multiple small nations so that none can attain the power the current empire has.


----------



## gipper

Ray From Cleveland said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo, woe is me!
> 
> The other half believes in equality for all, do not want their kids and families killed by crazy loons with machine guns. We want them safe and happy.
> 
> They want decent Jobs, good Schools to educate their children, fair taxes, decent Health care for all, taking care of the elderly and children. Birth control so they do not have so many poor children, thus avoiding abortion.
> 
> Giving people a hand up when they need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have most of these things now.  If you want government to put this force field around every human being, they don't even have that in Democrat utopias like North Korea and Cuba.  However in places like that, the government provides jobs, takes care of the young and elderly, free healthcare, makes sure nobody has anyway to protect themselves in their cradle-to-grave government you desire here.  You should move there and try it out first.
> 
> Of course if you don't want to move, we have areas like that here; places where you do get free healthcare, don't have to worry about unwanted pregnancy, nobody has guns or money except the government.  We call these places prisons, and they're not that difficult to join.  The best part for you is, they are full of Democrats already.
Click to expand...

No. What we have now is a government entirely controlled by the ultra wealthy for the benefit of the ultra wealthy. Sadly, people like you refuse to accept this reality, as you’re blinded by your dogma.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

gipper said:


> No. What we have now is a government entirely controlled by the ultra wealthy for the benefit of the ultra wealthy. Sadly, people like you refuse to accept this reality, as you’re blinded by your dogma.



You people watch too many television shows and read too many conspiracy articles.


----------



## gipper

Ray From Cleveland said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. What we have now is a government entirely controlled by the ultra wealthy for the benefit of the ultra wealthy. Sadly, people like you refuse to accept this reality, as you’re blinded by your dogma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You people watch too many television shows and read too many conspiracy articles.
Click to expand...

Yeah it’s just a nutty conspiracy that the ultra rich control the government. LMFAO.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

MaryAnne11 said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay scared sugar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the ones who seem to be living in fear, scared of your own shadow, thinking threats on an internet board worry people.
Click to expand...



Who are "you" and "your"?

Are they in the room with you now?

Are they telling you what to type?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

gipper said:


> Yeah it’s just a nutty conspiracy that the ultra rich control the government. LMFAO.



If they controlled the government they wouldn't have paid all the taxes they did until Trump got in.  They wouldn't have Bibles of regulations against their businesses.  They may have money, but politicians get their power from voters, which the wealthy are very few in light of the entire country.


----------



## gipper

Ray From Cleveland said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it’s just a nutty conspiracy that the ultra rich control the government. LMFAO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they controlled the government they wouldn't have paid all the taxes they did until Trump got in.  They wouldn't have Bibles of regulations against their businesses.  They may have money, but politicians get their power from voters, which the wealthy are very few in light of the entire country.
Click to expand...

Lol. You don’t even know the ultra wealthy pay a fraction of their wealth in taxes, thanks to the fact that they designed the tax system. Sadly, you’re too dumb to know this obvious fact.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

gipper said:


> Lol. You don’t even know the ultra wealthy pay a fraction of their wealth in taxes, thanks to the fact that they designed the tax system. Sadly, you’re too dumb to know this obvious fact.



The top 20% of income earners pay over 80% of all income taxes for the rest of us in this country.  I hardly call that a fraction.  It's just this wealth jealousy you people on the left have.


----------



## Dana7360

Anomalism said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it went completely over that one's head.
> 
> That one you replied to has gone way past just sounding crazy.
> 
> It is very bat crap crazy.
> 
> Irrational hate does that to a person after several years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the sassy Irish lass is ready to pick up arms and die for Donald Trump, or is she just willing to see other people die? What a coward.
Click to expand...





That one will hide under it's bed screaming it's all the "liberals" fault.


----------



## gipper

Ray From Cleveland said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. You don’t even know the ultra wealthy pay a fraction of their wealth in taxes, thanks to the fact that they designed the tax system. Sadly, you’re too dumb to know this obvious fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top 20% of income earners pay over 80% of all income taxes for the rest of us in this country.  I hardly call that a fraction.  It's just this wealth jealousy you people on the left have.
Click to expand...

And yet they pay lower tax rates than lower income classes.

...and there it is again.  The cons common retort of jealousy. How can they be so dumb?


----------



## MaryAnne11

Correll said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never hugged a young girl?
> And the investigation of his son will Peter out. Barr is leaving and so is Trump.
> 
> The WH staff just leaked they were told to stand down on Russia hacking and Pompeo said it was definitely Russia.
> 
> Trump kissing Putin to the very end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, at this age I don't hug strange young girls or sniff their hair.  That's pretty creepy.  So what you're saying is that Biden will use his position of power to make sure his sons transgressions will be swept under the rug?  How Democrat of you.  Yeah, his staff leaked?  I guess you have no names as usual.  It seems most of anything negative reported about Trump is always by anonymous sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was reported on CNN. My family thinks nothing of relatives and friends hugging each other. I do not have one who ever tried to grab a women’s p! Of course my relatives would ride Trump out of town on a rail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of your male relatives are straight?
> 
> Or are they all virgins?
Click to expand...

They have Sons. Does that answer your question? And we all hug each other,or did before the virus Trump failed to admit existed. Ignorant people who confuse honest feelings for the young but back a batshit liar that brags about grabbing women’s P!

Do not try and turn your twisted thoughts on me. Even you do not believe it. You have just invested so much in orange combover you are ashamed to admit it.

He is now having screaming matches in the WH because he knows his lifetime of greed and crime are catching up with him.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

MaryAnne11 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know of anyone who wants a militaristic "civil war".
> 
> I do however know a lot of people, that simply no longer wish to live alongside of people they have deep fundamental differences with.
> 
> They do not want to live under the same laws and government who are heading towards gendered language being hate speech.
> 
> They do not want to live alongside people who agree that conservative traditional views should not be allowed to be spoken on any American campus.
> 
> They do not want to share a country with people who believe America should not protect it's borders, and who believe the worlds entire population of refugees are welcome here.
> 
> They do not want to be in a country where the government controls the healthcare needs of the entire population
> 
> They are finished trying to get along with people who believe police officers are evil bastards and that their place is society should be replaced by social workers.
> 
> They do not want to live in a country where half the population wants the other half to hand over their wealth and for the government to redistribute to those THEY deem are worthy of receiving it.
> 
> They are finished living with people who believe the white population are evil, and should be kept from having the freedoms to grow their own wealth and prosperity.
> 
> They do not want to live in a country that values choice over the life of an innocent human.
> 
> I could go on and on, but what it comes down to, is this nation is no longer united, will not be united again, or at least until the baby boomer generation is completely gone.
> It would be best for all of us to have a quick divorce and start negotiating the mechanics of dividing into at least two separate nations.
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo, woe is me!
> 
> The other  half believes in equality for all, do not want their kids and families killed by crazy loons with machine guns. We want them safe and happy.
> 
> They  want decent Jobs, good Schools to educate their children, fair taxes, decent Health care for all, taking care of the elderly and children. Birth control so they do not have so many poor children, thus avoiding abortion.
> 
> Giving people a hand up when they need it.
Click to expand...

Great idea! So what's stopping you from providing those things? The problem comes in when you expect someone else to ruin their own lives to pay for the things *you* want.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

gipper said:


> And yet they pay lower tax rates than lower income classes.
> 
> ...and there it is again. The cons common retort of jealousy. How can they be so dumb?



If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, walks like a duck......... 

I have no concern about what other people make.  If they do better than I do, they are lauded by me whereas you express contempt. If I'm upset because you have a beautiful wife, the only reason it bothers me is because she is more beautiful than my wife.  Pure jealousy.  

Lower income people pay no income tax at all.  In fact slightly less than half of our people don't pay any income tax.  Payroll taxes, property taxes, gasoline taxes, cigarette and alcohol taxes, yes, we pay those, but those taxes go for things we use everyday or save up for our later years in life.  If you live the average lifespan in this country, you will get back every dollar you and your employer paid into Social Security and Medicare and much more.  However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.  Half of us don't pay anything into the actual federal government outside of SS and Medicare which again, we get back anyway.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

gipper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it’s just a nutty conspiracy that the ultra rich control the government. LMFAO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they controlled the government they wouldn't have paid all the taxes they did until Trump got in.  They wouldn't have Bibles of regulations against their businesses.  They may have money, but politicians get their power from voters, which the wealthy are very few in light of the entire country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You don’t even know the ultra wealthy pay a fraction of their wealth in taxes, thanks to the fact that they designed the tax system. Sadly, you’re too dumb to know this obvious fact.
Click to expand...

I have little doubt that what you say is true. But increasing the taxes of the average American does not address this problem and increasing the taxes on the ultra wealthy only results in them removing themselves their wealth and/or their business enterprises to other countries. Globalization in action.


----------



## gipper

9thIDdoc said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it’s just a nutty conspiracy that the ultra rich control the government. LMFAO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they controlled the government they wouldn't have paid all the taxes they did until Trump got in.  They wouldn't have Bibles of regulations against their businesses.  They may have money, but politicians get their power from voters, which the wealthy are very few in light of the entire country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You don’t even know the ultra wealthy pay a fraction of their wealth in taxes, thanks to the fact that they designed the tax system. Sadly, you’re too dumb to know this obvious fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have little doubt that what you say is true. But increasing the taxes of the average American does not address this problem and increasing the taxes on the ultra wealthy only results in them removing themselves their wealth and/or their business enterprises to other countries. Globalization in action.
Click to expand...

Tax the fuck out of the wealthy. Prevent them from sheltering their wealth or moving it offshore. It’s not hard to do, but requires a government properly run and not controlled by the ultra wealthy. So, it won’t happen here thanks to dumb cons and neolibs. It does happen all the time in other western nations. USA is too corrupt.


----------



## Batcat

August West said:


> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to restore our representative democracy peacefully but that is difficult when the election system is rigged.
> 
> 
> 
> The one who tried to rig the election was impeached. Did you forget already?
Click to expand...


That impeachment was a total fiasco based solely on Trump Derangement Syndrome by the Dems in the House of Representatives. 

Trump did not rig our last election. It is obvious he won in a landslide but the Democrats were able to overcome his lead by cheating. Consequently half this nation will not accept Joe Biden is really our president and feel we no longer live in a functioning representative democracy. Now our nation is on the verge of breaking apart. If this perception that our elections are rigged is not resolved by totally fair elections in the future the breakup will start in the next ten years if not before.


----------



## BS Filter

IM2 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're already in a civil war.  Some of you obviously weren't watching the news this past summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, but so far, we the adults have kept our composure and discipline.  The question remains as to whether the war will move into open hostilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's been minor gang confrontations, but the left doesn't really want to have totally unrestrained confrontations because they know they would get creamed.  They're agitators.  Their plan is poke, poke, poke, and then when they get flattened they run to mommy and cry about the mean nasty conservatives.  Cowards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd be quite surprised by the ass whippin the right would take.
Click to expand...

Whatever.  BOO!


----------



## BS Filter

gipper said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it’s just a nutty conspiracy that the ultra rich control the government. LMFAO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they controlled the government they wouldn't have paid all the taxes they did until Trump got in.  They wouldn't have Bibles of regulations against their businesses.  They may have money, but politicians get their power from voters, which the wealthy are very few in light of the entire country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You don’t even know the ultra wealthy pay a fraction of their wealth in taxes, thanks to the fact that they designed the tax system. Sadly, you’re too dumb to know this obvious fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have little doubt that what you say is true. But increasing the taxes of the average American does not address this problem and increasing the taxes on the ultra wealthy only results in them removing themselves their wealth and/or their business enterprises to other countries. Globalization in action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tax the fuck out of the wealthy. Prevent them from sheltering their wealth or moving it offshore. It’s not hard to do, but requires a government properly run and not controlled by the ultra wealthy. So, it won’t happen here thanks to dumb cons and neolibs. It does happen all the time in other western nations. USA is too corrupt.
Click to expand...

So then the ultra wealthy leave and you're stuck eating bugs and straw.  Parasites like you can't survive without a host.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

gipper said:


> Tax the fuck out of the wealthy. Prevent them from sheltering their wealth or moving it offshore. It’s not hard to do, but requires a government properly run and not controlled by the ultra wealthy. So, it won’t happen here thanks to dumb cons and neolibs. It does happen all the time in other western nations. USA is too corrupt.



If the federal income tax rate were 0%, the federal government would collect 0 dollars.  If the federal income tax rate were 100%, the federal government would still collect 0 dollars because who would be stupid enough to create wealth to begin with? 

Discourage wealth creation and you discourage job creation, investing, charitable contributions, new businesses.  The bottom line is everybody hurts when we limit or don't give anybody the ability to create money.  If those evil rich people are not investing in the stock market, my IRA is fucked.  I want my IRA to grow so I'll be able to take care of myself when I'm no longer capable of making money on my own.  

Money is a reward.  It's why people go to work or make investments.  The less reward, the less people want to work or make those investments.


----------



## gipper

BS Filter said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it’s just a nutty conspiracy that the ultra rich control the government. LMFAO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they controlled the government they wouldn't have paid all the taxes they did until Trump got in.  They wouldn't have Bibles of regulations against their businesses.  They may have money, but politicians get their power from voters, which the wealthy are very few in light of the entire country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You don’t even know the ultra wealthy pay a fraction of their wealth in taxes, thanks to the fact that they designed the tax system. Sadly, you’re too dumb to know this obvious fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have little doubt that what you say is true. But increasing the taxes of the average American does not address this problem and increasing the taxes on the ultra wealthy only results in them removing themselves their wealth and/or their business enterprises to other countries. Globalization in action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tax the fuck out of the wealthy. Prevent them from sheltering their wealth or moving it offshore. It’s not hard to do, but requires a government properly run and not controlled by the ultra wealthy. So, it won’t happen here thanks to dumb cons and neolibs. It does happen all the time in other western nations. USA is too corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then the ultra wealthy leave and you're stuck eating bugs and straw.  Parasites like you can't survive without a host.
Click to expand...

Con logic always fails, but the ultra wealthy love you for your ignorance.


----------



## Correll

MaryAnne11 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never hugged a young girl?
> And the investigation of his son will Peter out. Barr is leaving and so is Trump.
> 
> The WH staff just leaked they were told to stand down on Russia hacking and Pompeo said it was definitely Russia.
> 
> Trump kissing Putin to the very end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, at this age I don't hug strange young girls or sniff their hair.  That's pretty creepy.  So what you're saying is that Biden will use his position of power to make sure his sons transgressions will be swept under the rug?  How Democrat of you.  Yeah, his staff leaked?  I guess you have no names as usual.  It seems most of anything negative reported about Trump is always by anonymous sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was reported on CNN. My family thinks nothing of relatives and friends hugging each other. I do not have one who ever tried to grab a women’s p! Of course my relatives would ride Trump out of town on a rail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of your male relatives are straight?
> 
> Or are they all virgins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have Sons. Does that answer your question? And we all hug each other,or did before the virus Trump failed to admit existed. Ignorant people who confuse honest feelings for the young but back a batshit liar that brags about grabbing women’s P!
> 
> Do not try and turn your twisted thoughts on me. Even you do not believe it. You have just invested so much in orange combover you are ashamed to admit it.
> 
> He is now having screaming matches in the WH because he knows his lifetime of greed and crime are catching up with him.
Click to expand...




The "pussy" comment was in the context of a discussion about how woman treat rich and famous men. 

That means consensual sex. That you pretend it meant something else, is you admitting that you have to lie in order to justify your hysterical opposition to the President. 


You are the one behaving in a disgusting manner, you personally and you as a member of the group, leftards.


----------



## Death Angel

Synthaholic said:


> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:


So we're supposed to let the communists among us (Democrat Party) just take our country without resistance. Thou Fool









						2020: Democratic Establishment vs. Democratic Socialists
					

Meet three new challengers to the entrenched old guard.




					progressive.org


----------



## Turtlesoup

MaryAnne11 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never hugged a young girl?
> And the investigation of his son will Peter out. Barr is leaving and so is Trump.
> 
> The WH staff just leaked they were told to stand down on Russia hacking and Pompeo said it was definitely Russia.
> 
> Trump kissing Putin to the very end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, at this age I don't hug strange young girls or sniff their hair.  That's pretty creepy.  So what you're saying is that Biden will use his position of power to make sure his sons transgressions will be swept under the rug?  How Democrat of you.  Yeah, his staff leaked?  I guess you have no names as usual.  It seems most of anything negative reported about Trump is always by anonymous sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was reported on CNN. My family thinks nothing of relatives and friends hugging each other. I do not have one who ever tried to grab a women’s p! Of course my relatives would ride Trump out of town on a rail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of your male relatives are straight?
> 
> Or are they all virgins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have Sons. Does that answer your question? And we all hug each other,or did before the virus Trump failed to admit existed. Ignorant people who confuse honest feelings for the young but back a batshit liar that brags about grabbing women’s P!
> 
> Do not try and turn your twisted thoughts on me. Even you do not believe it. You have just invested so much in orange combover you are ashamed to admit it.
> 
> He is now having screaming matches in the WH because he knows his lifetime of greed and crime are catching up with him.
Click to expand...

Your rant has no basis in fact----------------what crime do you think trump has committed in the White House?   You need to check to your delusions....


----------



## Turtlesoup

MaryAnne11 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never hugged a young girl?
> And the investigation of his son will Peter out. Barr is leaving and so is Trump.
> 
> The WH staff just leaked they were told to stand down on Russia hacking and Pompeo said it was definitely Russia.
> 
> Trump kissing Putin to the very end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, at this age I don't hug strange young girls or sniff their hair.  That's pretty creepy.  So what you're saying is that Biden will use his position of power to make sure his sons transgressions will be swept under the rug?  How Democrat of you.  Yeah, his staff leaked?  I guess you have no names as usual.  It seems most of anything negative reported about Trump is always by anonymous sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was reported on CNN. My family thinks nothing of relatives and friends hugging each other. I do not have one who ever tried to grab a women’s p! Of course my relatives would ride Trump out of town on a rail.
Click to expand...

Geebus---------trust me if your family is having kids and not all homosexual----there was some pussy grabbing somewhere.


----------



## daveman

gipper said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it’s just a nutty conspiracy that the ultra rich control the government. LMFAO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they controlled the government they wouldn't have paid all the taxes they did until Trump got in.  They wouldn't have Bibles of regulations against their businesses.  They may have money, but politicians get their power from voters, which the wealthy are very few in light of the entire country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You don’t even know the ultra wealthy pay a fraction of their wealth in taxes, thanks to the fact that they designed the tax system. Sadly, you’re too dumb to know this obvious fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have little doubt that what you say is true. But increasing the taxes of the average American does not address this problem and increasing the taxes on the ultra wealthy only results in them removing themselves their wealth and/or their business enterprises to other countries. Globalization in action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tax the fuck out of the wealthy. Prevent them from sheltering their wealth or moving it offshore. It’s not hard to do, but requires a government properly run and not controlled by the ultra wealthy. So, it won’t happen here thanks to dumb cons and neolibs. It does happen all the time in other western nations. USA is too corrupt.
Click to expand...

Maybe we should put them in camps.


----------



## August West

Batcat said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to restore our representative democracy peacefully but that is difficult when the election system is rigged.
> 
> 
> 
> The one who tried to rig the election was impeached. Did you forget already?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That impeachment was a total fiasco based solely on Trump Derangement Syndrome by the Dems in the House of Representatives.
> 
> Trump did not rig our last election. It is obvious he won in a landslide but the Democrats were able to overcome his lead by cheating. Consequently half this nation will not accept Joe Biden is really our president and feel we no longer live in a functioning representative democracy. Now our nation is on the verge of breaking apart. If this perception that our elections are rigged is not resolved by totally fair elections in the future the breakup will start in the next ten years if not before.
Click to expand...

Are you saying that the people who testified under oath as to what Trump did were lying?


----------



## daveman

gipper said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it’s just a nutty conspiracy that the ultra rich control the government. LMFAO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they controlled the government they wouldn't have paid all the taxes they did until Trump got in.  They wouldn't have Bibles of regulations against their businesses.  They may have money, but politicians get their power from voters, which the wealthy are very few in light of the entire country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You don’t even know the ultra wealthy pay a fraction of their wealth in taxes, thanks to the fact that they designed the tax system. Sadly, you’re too dumb to know this obvious fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have little doubt that what you say is true. But increasing the taxes of the average American does not address this problem and increasing the taxes on the ultra wealthy only results in them removing themselves their wealth and/or their business enterprises to other countries. Globalization in action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tax the fuck out of the wealthy. Prevent them from sheltering their wealth or moving it offshore. It’s not hard to do, but requires a government properly run and not controlled by the ultra wealthy. So, it won’t happen here thanks to dumb cons and neolibs. It does happen all the time in other western nations. USA is too corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then the ultra wealthy leave and you're stuck eating bugs and straw.  Parasites like you can't survive without a host.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Con logic always fails, but the ultra wealthy love you for your ignorance.
Click to expand...

The ultra wealthy Democrats love you for your "eat the rich" childishness.  They've given you the target for your Two Minutes Hate, and you scream at the screen exactly as programmed.


----------



## westwall

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people start imagining things that are not happening or who vote for and supported the political class that refuses to live by the rules they enact, and deemed itself exempt from the laws that govern this land, and who have stolen elections by voter suppression, then call for civil war because nobody wants that shit to continue, those people are delusional.  And that's what has happened to the republican party.
Click to expand...









So, what do you call a person who blames the actions of people 200 years ago, for their incompetence today?  Delusional?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Turtlesoup said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never hugged a young girl?
> And the investigation of his son will Peter out. Barr is leaving and so is Trump.
> 
> The WH staff just leaked they were told to stand down on Russia hacking and Pompeo said it was definitely Russia.
> 
> Trump kissing Putin to the very end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, at this age I don't hug strange young girls or sniff their hair.  That's pretty creepy.  So what you're saying is that Biden will use his position of power to make sure his sons transgressions will be swept under the rug?  How Democrat of you.  Yeah, his staff leaked?  I guess you have no names as usual.  It seems most of anything negative reported about Trump is always by anonymous sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was reported on CNN. My family thinks nothing of relatives and friends hugging each other. I do not have one who ever tried to grab a women’s p! Of course my relatives would ride Trump out of town on a rail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Geebus---------trust me if your family is having kids and not all homosexual----there was some pussy grabbing somewhere.
Click to expand...


What females don't understand is what Trump said is nothing new to us.  We've run into guys that said crap like that all the time, but we know they are bragging about things that never happened to impress others. When women heard that tape, it's altogether new to to them as they were never participants in men's locker room talk, so they bring it up all the time.


----------



## westwall

gipper said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it’s just a nutty conspiracy that the ultra rich control the government. LMFAO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they controlled the government they wouldn't have paid all the taxes they did until Trump got in.  They wouldn't have Bibles of regulations against their businesses.  They may have money, but politicians get their power from voters, which the wealthy are very few in light of the entire country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You don’t even know the ultra wealthy pay a fraction of their wealth in taxes, thanks to the fact that they designed the tax system. Sadly, you’re too dumb to know this obvious fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have little doubt that what you say is true. But increasing the taxes of the average American does not address this problem and increasing the taxes on the ultra wealthy only results in them removing themselves their wealth and/or their business enterprises to other countries. Globalization in action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tax the fuck out of the wealthy. Prevent them from sheltering their wealth or moving it offshore. It’s not hard to do, but requires a government properly run and not controlled by the ultra wealthy. So, it won’t happen here thanks to dumb cons and neolibs. It does happen all the time in other western nations. USA is too corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then the ultra wealthy leave and you're stuck eating bugs and straw.  Parasites like you can't survive without a host.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Con logic always fails, but the ultra wealthy love you for your ignorance.
Click to expand...








Yeah, and socialists everywhere, and especially the mass graves they create, thank you for yours.


----------



## August West

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people start imagining things that are not happening or who vote for and supported the political class that refuses to live by the rules they enact, and deemed itself exempt from the laws that govern this land, and who have stolen elections by voter suppression, then call for civil war because nobody wants that shit to continue, those people are delusional.  And that's what has happened to the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you call a person who blames the actions of people 200 years ago, for their incompetence today?  Delusional?
Click to expand...

Was that 200 years ago when we watched the father and son hillbilly team in Georgia hunting black men? They bagged one.


----------



## westwall

August West said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people start imagining things that are not happening or who vote for and supported the political class that refuses to live by the rules they enact, and deemed itself exempt from the laws that govern this land, and who have stolen elections by voter suppression, then call for civil war because nobody wants that shit to continue, those people are delusional.  And that's what has happened to the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you call a person who blames the actions of people 200 years ago, for their incompetence today?  Delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that 200 years ago when we watched the father and son hillbilly team in Georgia hunting black men? They bagged one.
Click to expand...







Individual crimes are horrible.  Care to explain how the actions of two assholes is systemic racism?  And, if you truly cared about black lives you would demand real actions be taken to curb black on black crime which kills orders of magnitude more black children than whitey ever could.

In other words, stop talking out of your wide ass.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Death Angel said:


> So we're supposed to let the communists among us (Democrat Party) just take our country without resistance. Thou Fool



And that's what this is all about really.  When true patriots see Socialists/ Communist taking over this country, there is an aggressive reaction to it talking about civil wars and death.


----------



## BS Filter

gipper said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it’s just a nutty conspiracy that the ultra rich control the government. LMFAO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they controlled the government they wouldn't have paid all the taxes they did until Trump got in.  They wouldn't have Bibles of regulations against their businesses.  They may have money, but politicians get their power from voters, which the wealthy are very few in light of the entire country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You don’t even know the ultra wealthy pay a fraction of their wealth in taxes, thanks to the fact that they designed the tax system. Sadly, you’re too dumb to know this obvious fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have little doubt that what you say is true. But increasing the taxes of the average American does not address this problem and increasing the taxes on the ultra wealthy only results in them removing themselves their wealth and/or their business enterprises to other countries. Globalization in action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tax the fuck out of the wealthy. Prevent them from sheltering their wealth or moving it offshore. It’s not hard to do, but requires a government properly run and not controlled by the ultra wealthy. So, it won’t happen here thanks to dumb cons and neolibs. It does happen all the time in other western nations. USA is too corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then the ultra wealthy leave and you're stuck eating bugs and straw.  Parasites like you can't survive without a host.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Con logic always fails, but the ultra wealthy love you for your ignorance.
Click to expand...

It's easy to brag about communism being so glorious while living in prosperous capitalism.  Idiot.


----------



## Turtlesoup

August West said:


> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to restore our representative democracy peacefully but that is difficult when the election system is rigged.
> 
> 
> 
> The one who tried to rig the election was impeached. Did you forget already?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That impeachment was a total fiasco based solely on Trump Derangement Syndrome by the Dems in the House of Representatives.
> 
> Trump did not rig our last election. It is obvious he won in a landslide but the Democrats were able to overcome his lead by cheating. Consequently half this nation will not accept Joe Biden is really our president and feel we no longer live in a functioning representative democracy. Now our nation is on the verge of breaking apart. If this perception that our elections are rigged is not resolved by totally fair elections in the future the breakup will start in the next ten years if not before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying that the people who testified under oath as to what Trump did were lying?
Click to expand...

Libs lie all the time--------we saw this in the kavanaugh case.


----------



## daveman

August West said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people start imagining things that are not happening or who vote for and supported the political class that refuses to live by the rules they enact, and deemed itself exempt from the laws that govern this land, and who have stolen elections by voter suppression, then call for civil war because nobody wants that shit to continue, those people are delusional.  And that's what has happened to the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you call a person who blames the actions of people 200 years ago, for their incompetence today?  Delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that 200 years ago when we watched the father and son hillbilly team in Georgia hunting black men? They bagged one.
Click to expand...

Not real clear why I'm supposed to feel responsible for what other people do.


----------



## MaryAnne11

Correll said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never hugged a young girl?
> And the investigation of his son will Peter out. Barr is leaving and so is Trump.
> 
> The WH staff just leaked they were told to stand down on Russia hacking and Pompeo said it was definitely Russia.
> 
> Trump kissing Putin to the very end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, at this age I don't hug strange young girls or sniff their hair.  That's pretty creepy.  So what you're saying is that Biden will use his position of power to make sure his sons transgressions will be swept under the rug?  How Democrat of you.  Yeah, his staff leaked?  I guess you have no names as usual.  It seems most of anything negative reported about Trump is always by anonymous sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was reported on CNN. My family thinks nothing of relatives and friends hugging each other. I do not have one who ever tried to grab a women’s p! Of course my relatives would ride Trump out of town on a rail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of your male relatives are straight?
> 
> Or are they all virgins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have Sons. Does that answer your question? And we all hug each other,or did before the virus Trump failed to admit existed. Ignorant people who confuse honest feelings for the young but back a batshit liar that brags about grabbing women’s P!
> 
> Do not try and turn your twisted thoughts on me. Even you do not believe it. You have just invested so much in orange combover you are ashamed to admit it.
> 
> He is now having screaming matches in the WH because he knows his lifetime of greed and crime are catching up with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "pussy" comment was in the context of a discussion about how woman treat rich and famous men.
> 
> That means consensual sex. That you pretend it meant something else, is you admitting that you have to lie in order to justify your hysterical opposition to the President.
> 
> 
> You are the one behaving in a disgusting manner, you personally and you as a member of the group, leftards.
Click to expand...

Oh, my God you actually believe a man grabbing a woman is consensual sex? I guess the law suit that is going forward now is not true?
you Guys are too far gone for help. I sincerely hope you do not have daughters and tell them that is OK!









						US election: Full transcript of Donald Trump's obscene videotape
					

The full transcript of the conversation between Donald Trump and a TV host in 2005 in which the US presidential candidate made obscene comments about women.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## daveman

MaryAnne11 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never hugged a young girl?
> And the investigation of his son will Peter out. Barr is leaving and so is Trump.
> 
> The WH staff just leaked they were told to stand down on Russia hacking and Pompeo said it was definitely Russia.
> 
> Trump kissing Putin to the very end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, at this age I don't hug strange young girls or sniff their hair.  That's pretty creepy.  So what you're saying is that Biden will use his position of power to make sure his sons transgressions will be swept under the rug?  How Democrat of you.  Yeah, his staff leaked?  I guess you have no names as usual.  It seems most of anything negative reported about Trump is always by anonymous sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was reported on CNN. My family thinks nothing of relatives and friends hugging each other. I do not have one who ever tried to grab a women’s p! Of course my relatives would ride Trump out of town on a rail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of your male relatives are straight?
> 
> Or are they all virgins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have Sons. Does that answer your question? And we all hug each other,or did before the virus Trump failed to admit existed. Ignorant people who confuse honest feelings for the young but back a batshit liar that brags about grabbing women’s P!
> 
> Do not try and turn your twisted thoughts on me. Even you do not believe it. You have just invested so much in orange combover you are ashamed to admit it.
> 
> He is now having screaming matches in the WH because he knows his lifetime of greed and crime are catching up with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "pussy" comment was in the context of a discussion about how woman treat rich and famous men.
> 
> That means consensual sex. That you pretend it meant something else, is you admitting that you have to lie in order to justify your hysterical opposition to the President.
> 
> 
> You are the one behaving in a disgusting manner, you personally and you as a member of the group, leftards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, my God you actually believe a man grabbing a woman is consensual sex? I guess the law suit that is going forward now is not true?
> you Guys are too far gone for help. I sincerely hope you do not have daughters and tell them that is OK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US election: Full transcript of Donald Trump's obscene videotape
> 
> 
> The full transcript of the conversation between Donald Trump and a TV host in 2005 in which the US presidential candidate made obscene comments about women.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
Click to expand...

Have you heard the name Tara Reade?


----------



## MaryAnne11

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never hugged a young girl?
> And the investigation of his son will Peter out. Barr is leaving and so is Trump.
> 
> The WH staff just leaked they were told to stand down on Russia hacking and Pompeo said it was definitely Russia.
> 
> Trump kissing Putin to the very end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, at this age I don't hug strange young girls or sniff their hair.  That's pretty creepy.  So what you're saying is that Biden will use his position of power to make sure his sons transgressions will be swept under the rug?  How Democrat of you.  Yeah, his staff leaked?  I guess you have no names as usual.  It seems most of anything negative reported about Trump is always by anonymous sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was reported on CNN. My family thinks nothing of relatives and friends hugging each other. I do not have one who ever tried to grab a women’s p! Of course my relatives would ride Trump out of town on a rail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Geebus---------trust me if your family is having kids and not all homosexual----there was some pussy grabbing somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What females don't understand is what Trump said is nothing new to us.  We've run into guys that said crap like that all the time, but we know they are bragging about things that never happened to impress others. When women heard that tape, it's altogether new to to them as they were never participants in men's locker room talk, so they bring it up all the time.
Click to expand...

That makes it right? Wonder when Gym Jordan’s law suit comes up for hiding the Coach’s actions for 4 years? He is being sued by one of the victims you know.


----------



## MaryAnne11

daveman said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never hugged a young girl?
> And the investigation of his son will Peter out. Barr is leaving and so is Trump.
> 
> The WH staff just leaked they were told to stand down on Russia hacking and Pompeo said it was definitely Russia.
> 
> Trump kissing Putin to the very end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, at this age I don't hug strange young girls or sniff their hair.  That's pretty creepy.  So what you're saying is that Biden will use his position of power to make sure his sons transgressions will be swept under the rug?  How Democrat of you.  Yeah, his staff leaked?  I guess you have no names as usual.  It seems most of anything negative reported about Trump is always by anonymous sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was reported on CNN. My family thinks nothing of relatives and friends hugging each other. I do not have one who ever tried to grab a women’s p! Of course my relatives would ride Trump out of town on a rail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of your male relatives are straight?
> 
> Or are they all virgins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have Sons. Does that answer your question? And we all hug each other,or did before the virus Trump failed to admit existed. Ignorant people who confuse honest feelings for the young but back a batshit liar that brags about grabbing women’s P!
> 
> Do not try and turn your twisted thoughts on me. Even you do not believe it. You have just invested so much in orange combover you are ashamed to admit it.
> 
> He is now having screaming matches in the WH because he knows his lifetime of greed and crime are catching up with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "pussy" comment was in the context of a discussion about how woman treat rich and famous men.
> 
> That means consensual sex. That you pretend it meant something else, is you admitting that you have to lie in order to justify your hysterical opposition to the President.
> 
> 
> You are the one behaving in a disgusting manner, you personally and you as a member of the group, leftards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, my God you actually believe a man grabbing a woman is consensual sex? I guess the law suit that is going forward now is not true?
> you Guys are too far gone for help. I sincerely hope you do not have daughters and tell them that is OK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US election: Full transcript of Donald Trump's obscene videotape
> 
> 
> The full transcript of the conversation between Donald Trump and a TV host in 2005 in which the US presidential candidate made obscene comments about women.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you heard the name Tara Reade?
Click to expand...

Yes, and she told so many stories she went no where.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

gipper said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know of anyone who wants a militaristic "civil war".
> 
> I do however know a lot of people, that simply no longer wish to live alongside of people they have deep fundamental differences with.
> 
> They do not want to live under the same laws and government who are heading towards gendered language being hate speech.
> 
> They do not want to live alongside people who agree that conservative traditional views should not be allowed to be spoken on any American campus.
> 
> They do not want to share a country with people who believe America should not protect it's borders, and who believe the worlds entire population of refugees are welcome here.
> 
> They do not want to be in a country where the government controls the healthcare needs of the entire population
> 
> They are finished trying to get along with people who believe police officers are evil bastards and that their place is society should be replaced by social workers.
> 
> They do not want to live in a country where half the population wants the other half to hand over their wealth and for the government to redistribute to those THEY deem are worthy of receiving it.
> 
> They are finished living with people who believe the white population are evil, and should be kept from having the freedoms to grow their own wealth and prosperity.
> 
> They do not want to live in a country that values choice over the life of an innocent human.
> 
> I could go on and on, but what it comes down to, is this nation is no longer united, will not be united again, or at least until the baby boomer generation is completely gone.
> It would be best for all of us to have a quick divorce and start negotiating the mechanics of dividing into at least two separate nations.
> 
> 
> 
> Not into two separate nations, but into multiple small nations so that none can attain the power the current empire has.
Click to expand...


That is certainly worth considering.


----------



## August West

westwall said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people start imagining things that are not happening or who vote for and supported the political class that refuses to live by the rules they enact, and deemed itself exempt from the laws that govern this land, and who have stolen elections by voter suppression, then call for civil war because nobody wants that shit to continue, those people are delusional.  And that's what has happened to the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you call a person who blames the actions of people 200 years ago, for their incompetence today?  Delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that 200 years ago when we watched the father and son hillbilly team in Georgia hunting black men? They bagged one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Individual crimes are horrible.  Care to explain how the actions of two assholes is systemic racism?  And, if you truly cared about black lives you would demand real actions be taken to curb black on black crime which kills orders of magnitude more black children than whitey ever could.
> 
> In other words, stop talking out of your wide ass.
Click to expand...

Systemic racism is when people feel free to murder blacks because they know the police will give them a pass. Do you think what happened in Georgia was an isolated incident? George Zimmerman also had a successful negro hunt and walked away. This stuff isn`t limited to the former traitor states. This one happened near my town 25 years ago. A cousin of a Pittsburgh Steeler had borrowed his cousin`s Jaguar and was pulled over and killed for it. No one went to jail. Driving a Jaguar while being black cost him his life. Remember Jonny Gammage, who never got justice (Commentary) - syracuse.com


----------



## Dogmaphobe

westwall said:


> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.



this is certainly true, but let's not forget that nobody in their right mind supports A.O.C.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Good posts, westwall.

I think the brown shirts are missing the larger picture here.

At the end of the day, the feds just need to be reminded of what consent of the governed means. They need to be reminded of the states authority over them as well. 

I doubt very highly there will be any such violence. The feds aren't interested in that ball of wax. But they are interested in seeing just how far they can push it.  There's no doubt about that.


----------



## BS Filter

MaryAnne11 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never hugged a young girl?
> And the investigation of his son will Peter out. Barr is leaving and so is Trump.
> 
> The WH staff just leaked they were told to stand down on Russia hacking and Pompeo said it was definitely Russia.
> 
> Trump kissing Putin to the very end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, at this age I don't hug strange young girls or sniff their hair.  That's pretty creepy.  So what you're saying is that Biden will use his position of power to make sure his sons transgressions will be swept under the rug?  How Democrat of you.  Yeah, his staff leaked?  I guess you have no names as usual.  It seems most of anything negative reported about Trump is always by anonymous sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was reported on CNN. My family thinks nothing of relatives and friends hugging each other. I do not have one who ever tried to grab a women’s p! Of course my relatives would ride Trump out of town on a rail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of your male relatives are straight?
> 
> Or are they all virgins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have Sons. Does that answer your question? And we all hug each other,or did before the virus Trump failed to admit existed. Ignorant people who confuse honest feelings for the young but back a batshit liar that brags about grabbing women’s P!
> 
> Do not try and turn your twisted thoughts on me. Even you do not believe it. You have just invested so much in orange combover you are ashamed to admit it.
> 
> He is now having screaming matches in the WH because he knows his lifetime of greed and crime are catching up with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "pussy" comment was in the context of a discussion about how woman treat rich and famous men.
> 
> That means consensual sex. That you pretend it meant something else, is you admitting that you have to lie in order to justify your hysterical opposition to the President.
> 
> 
> You are the one behaving in a disgusting manner, you personally and you as a member of the group, leftards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, my God you actually believe a man grabbing a woman is consensual sex? I guess the law suit that is going forward now is not true?
> you Guys are too far gone for help. I sincerely hope you do not have daughters and tell them that is OK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US election: Full transcript of Donald Trump's obscene videotape
> 
> 
> The full transcript of the conversation between Donald Trump and a TV host in 2005 in which the US presidential candidate made obscene comments about women.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
Click to expand...

It's true it's going forward.  Whether the accusations are true is to be determined.  Lawsuits  mean nothing.


----------



## Turtlesoup

August West said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people start imagining things that are not happening or who vote for and supported the political class that refuses to live by the rules they enact, and deemed itself exempt from the laws that govern this land, and who have stolen elections by voter suppression, then call for civil war because nobody wants that shit to continue, those people are delusional.  And that's what has happened to the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you call a person who blames the actions of people 200 years ago, for their incompetence today?  Delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that 200 years ago when we watched the father and son hillbilly team in Georgia hunting black men? They bagged one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Individual crimes are horrible.  Care to explain how the actions of two assholes is systemic racism?  And, if you truly cared about black lives you would demand real actions be taken to curb black on black crime which kills orders of magnitude more black children than whitey ever could.
> 
> In other words, stop talking out of your wide ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Systemic racism is when people feel free to murder blacks because they know the police will give them a pass. Do you think what happened in Georgia was an isolated incident? George Zimmerman had a successful negro hunt and walked away.
Click to expand...

You are just beyond stupid-------------Trayvon druggy, criminal, thief, habitual attacker was upset that a community patrol caught him casing homes after been kicked out school for the  3rd and 4th time that school year alone and sent to live with his criminal father who didn't even have home but was staying with a welfare girlfriend------------so as the good citizen got out of his vehicle and was searching for  a house number so cops could find him, the criminal trayvon bigger and faster circled around and waited while on the phone with his girlfriend------as soon as Zimmerman put down the phone, Trayvon attacked him from behind as he had done a bus driver only a few weeks before.  The phone went dead when the attack started and the smaller community patrol shot the violent racist attacker...trayvon.

Trayvons girlfriend who heard Trayvon attack ----did not call police --she hid instead.   Even when it was reveal that Trayvon was dead---she hid as the cops looked for her.   Her step sister then pretended to be the girl friend and testified in court as to being Trayvons girlfriend and admitted that trayvon was a racist and likely attacked the cracker who called the cops on him.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Turtlesoup said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people start imagining things that are not happening or who vote for and supported the political class that refuses to live by the rules they enact, and deemed itself exempt from the laws that govern this land, and who have stolen elections by voter suppression, then call for civil war because nobody wants that shit to continue, those people are delusional.  And that's what has happened to the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you call a person who blames the actions of people 200 years ago, for their incompetence today?  Delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that 200 years ago when we watched the father and son hillbilly team in Georgia hunting black men? They bagged one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Individual crimes are horrible.  Care to explain how the actions of two assholes is systemic racism?  And, if you truly cared about black lives you would demand real actions be taken to curb black on black crime which kills orders of magnitude more black children than whitey ever could.
> 
> In other words, stop talking out of your wide ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Systemic racism is when people feel free to murder blacks because they know the police will give them a pass. Do you think what happened in Georgia was an isolated incident? George Zimmerman had a successful negro hunt and walked away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just beyond stupid-------------Trayvon druggy, criminal, thief, habitual attacker was upset that a community patrol caught him casing homes after been kicked out school for the  3rd and 4th time that school year alone and sent to live with his criminal father who didn't even have home but was staying with a welfare girlfriend------------so as the good citizen got out of his vehicle and was searching for  a house number so cops could find him, the criminal trayvon bigger and faster circled around and waited while on the phone with his girlfriend------as soon as Zimmerman put down the phone, Trayvon attacked him from behind as he had done a bus driver only a few weeks before.  The phone went dead when the attack started and the smaller community patrol shot the violent racist attacker...trayvon.
> 
> Trayvons girlfriend who heard Trayvon attack ----did not call police --she hid instead.   Even when it was reveal that Trayvon was dead---she hid as the cops looked for her.   Her step sister then pretended to be the girl friend and testified in court as to being Trayvons girlfriend and admitted that trayvon was a racist and likely attacked the cracker who called the cops on him.
Click to expand...



Don't know why blacks keep pretending that their criminal members dying while committing crimes is racism---but I gotta tell you that people are tired of your racist stupid BS lies and making black violent criminals victims when they are nothing but violent criminals.


----------



## BWK

Synthaholic said:


> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:


They haven't even thought about the safety of their own family members. These are some really stupid people.


----------



## MaryAnne11

Turtlesoup said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people start imagining things that are not happening or who vote for and supported the political class that refuses to live by the rules they enact, and deemed itself exempt from the laws that govern this land, and who have stolen elections by voter suppression, then call for civil war because nobody wants that shit to continue, those people are delusional.  And that's what has happened to the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you call a person who blames the actions of people 200 years ago, for their incompetence today?  Delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that 200 years ago when we watched the father and son hillbilly team in Georgia hunting black men? They bagged one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Individual crimes are horrible.  Care to explain how the actions of two assholes is systemic racism?  And, if you truly cared about black lives you would demand real actions be taken to curb black on black crime which kills orders of magnitude more black children than whitey ever could.
> 
> In other words, stop talking out of your wide ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Systemic racism is when people feel free to murder blacks because they know the police will give them a pass. Do you think what happened in Georgia was an isolated incident? George Zimmerman had a successful negro hunt and walked away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just beyond stupid-------------Trayvon druggy, criminal, thief, habitual attacker was upset that a community patrol caught him casing homes after been kicked out school for the  3rd and 4th time that school year alone and sent to live with his criminal father who didn't even have home but was staying with a welfare girlfriend------------so as the good citizen got out of his vehicle and was searching for  a house number so cops could find him, the criminal trayvon bigger and faster circled around and waited while on the phone with his girlfriend------as soon as Zimmerman put down the phone, Trayvon attacked him from behind as he had done a bus driver only a few weeks before.  The phone went dead when the attack started and the smaller community patrol shot the violent racist attacker...trayvon.
> 
> Trayvons girlfriend who heard Trayvon attack ----did not call police --she hid instead.   Even when it was reveal that Trayvon was dead---she hid as the cops looked for her.   Her step sister then pretended to be the girl friend and testified in court as to being Trayvons girlfriend and admitted that trayvon was a racist and likely attacked the cracker who called the cops on him.
Click to expand...

My God where did that piece of fiction come from?


----------



## BS Filter

Turtlesoup said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people start imagining things that are not happening or who vote for and supported the political class that refuses to live by the rules they enact, and deemed itself exempt from the laws that govern this land, and who have stolen elections by voter suppression, then call for civil war because nobody wants that shit to continue, those people are delusional.  And that's what has happened to the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you call a person who blames the actions of people 200 years ago, for their incompetence today?  Delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that 200 years ago when we watched the father and son hillbilly team in Georgia hunting black men? They bagged one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Individual crimes are horrible.  Care to explain how the actions of two assholes is systemic racism?  And, if you truly cared about black lives you would demand real actions be taken to curb black on black crime which kills orders of magnitude more black children than whitey ever could.
> 
> In other words, stop talking out of your wide ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Systemic racism is when people feel free to murder blacks because they know the police will give them a pass. Do you think what happened in Georgia was an isolated incident? George Zimmerman had a successful negro hunt and walked away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just beyond stupid-------------Trayvon druggy, criminal, thief, habitual attacker was upset that a community patrol caught him casing homes after been kicked out school for the  3rd and 4th time that school year alone and sent to live with his criminal father who didn't even have home but was staying with a welfare girlfriend------------so as the good citizen got out of his vehicle and was searching for  a house number so cops could find him, the criminal trayvon bigger and faster circled around and waited while on the phone with his girlfriend------as soon as Zimmerman put down the phone, Trayvon attacked him from behind as he had done a bus driver only a few weeks before.  The phone went dead when the attack started and the smaller community patrol shot the violent racist attacker...trayvon.
> 
> Trayvons girlfriend who heard Trayvon attack ----did not call police --she hid instead.   Even when it was reveal that Trayvon was dead---she hid as the cops looked for her.   Her step sister then pretended to be the girl friend and testified in court as to being Trayvons girlfriend and admitted that trayvon was a racist and likely attacked the cracker who called the cops on him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why blacks keep pretending that their criminal members dying while committing crimes is racism---but I gotta tell you that people are tired of your racist stupid BS lies and making black violent criminals victims when they are nothing but violent criminals.
Click to expand...

It started with the race hustler in the Oval Office...."If I had a son he would look like Trayvon".


----------



## DigitalDrifter

MaryAnne11 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know of anyone who wants a militaristic "civil war".
> 
> I do however know a lot of people, that simply no longer wish to live alongside of people they have deep fundamental differences with.
> 
> They do not want to live under the same laws and government who are heading towards gendered language being hate speech.
> 
> They do not want to live alongside people who agree that conservative traditional views should not be allowed to be spoken on any American campus.
> 
> They do not want to share a country with people who believe America should not protect it's borders, and who believe the worlds entire population of refugees are welcome here.
> 
> They do not want to be in a country where the government controls the healthcare needs of the entire population
> 
> They are finished trying to get along with people who believe police officers are evil bastards and that their place is society should be replaced by social workers.
> 
> They do not want to live in a country where half the population wants the other half to hand over their wealth and for the government to redistribute to those THEY deem are worthy of receiving it.
> 
> They are finished living with people who believe the white population are evil, and should be kept from having the freedoms to grow their own wealth and prosperity.
> 
> They do not want to live in a country that values choice over the life of an innocent human.
> 
> I could go on and on, but what it comes down to, is this nation is no longer united, will not be united again, or at least until the baby boomer generation is completely gone.
> It would be best for all of us to have a quick divorce and start negotiating the mechanics of dividing into at least two separate nations.
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo, woe is me!
> 
> The other  half believes in equality for all, do not want their kids and families killed by crazy loons with machine guns. We want them safe and happy.
> 
> They  want decent Jobs, good Schools to educate their children, fair taxes, decent Health care for all, taking care of the elderly and children. Birth control so they do not have so many poor children, thus avoiding abortion.
> 
> Giving people a hand up when they need it.
Click to expand...


You and your party's current definition of "equality" is getting much closer to a "from each according to his ability, to each according to his needs" Marxist view.
No thanks, I want to live in a country that views capitalism in a very positive way, and not one where half the population believes it's a dirty word. 
As for "decent jobs", it's called EARNING IT. The founding ideals of America were not founded, nor ever intended to be a place where the government assures you of a "decent job". It's up to you to earn it and find it yourself, or create it for yourself.

Also, you and your party's idea of "equality" is getting closer to preventing me from utilizing my freedom of speech. And by the way white silence is NOT violence! Your side that gets in the streets and destroys property when they don't get their way, IS violence. 

As for the gun issue, no one wants loons owning firearms, but today our Second Amendment is more important than ever as we are closer than ever before to needing it.


----------



## BS Filter

MaryAnne11 said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people start imagining things that are not happening or who vote for and supported the political class that refuses to live by the rules they enact, and deemed itself exempt from the laws that govern this land, and who have stolen elections by voter suppression, then call for civil war because nobody wants that shit to continue, those people are delusional.  And that's what has happened to the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you call a person who blames the actions of people 200 years ago, for their incompetence today?  Delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that 200 years ago when we watched the father and son hillbilly team in Georgia hunting black men? They bagged one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Individual crimes are horrible.  Care to explain how the actions of two assholes is systemic racism?  And, if you truly cared about black lives you would demand real actions be taken to curb black on black crime which kills orders of magnitude more black children than whitey ever could.
> 
> In other words, stop talking out of your wide ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Systemic racism is when people feel free to murder blacks because they know the police will give them a pass. Do you think what happened in Georgia was an isolated incident? George Zimmerman had a successful negro hunt and walked away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just beyond stupid-------------Trayvon druggy, criminal, thief, habitual attacker was upset that a community patrol caught him casing homes after been kicked out school for the  3rd and 4th time that school year alone and sent to live with his criminal father who didn't even have home but was staying with a welfare girlfriend------------so as the good citizen got out of his vehicle and was searching for  a house number so cops could find him, the criminal trayvon bigger and faster circled around and waited while on the phone with his girlfriend------as soon as Zimmerman put down the phone, Trayvon attacked him from behind as he had done a bus driver only a few weeks before.  The phone went dead when the attack started and the smaller community patrol shot the violent racist attacker...trayvon.
> 
> Trayvons girlfriend who heard Trayvon attack ----did not call police --she hid instead.   Even when it was reveal that Trayvon was dead---she hid as the cops looked for her.   Her step sister then pretended to be the girl friend and testified in court as to being Trayvons girlfriend and admitted that trayvon was a racist and likely attacked the cracker who called the cops on him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My God where did that piece of fiction come from?
Click to expand...

Court transcripts.  Moron.


----------



## Kilroy2

Well a nation that fought the British empire because they just wanted self rule and used violence to achieve that goal. When that same nation then fights internally over issues of slavery and certain areas also wanted self rule.  Violence was the answer. Well now Trump just wants self rule with him and his family at the helm. He does not believe in shared rule because he is a true authoritarian who uses what all authoritarians use which is fear. Next you just have to identify who the bad guy is.  This is why he admires Putin because Putin gets what he wants. Trump really wants to get what he wants. President for life and to pass the torch onto the family. 

After all how ironic is it.  That a family from German, which is a country that  could not beat the US in war,  would provide this family opportunity. That this family could then throw the US into chaos for one man with an ego problem.


----------



## MisterBeale

Synthaholic said:


> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:


----------



## Correll

MaryAnne11 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never hugged a young girl?
> And the investigation of his son will Peter out. Barr is leaving and so is Trump.
> 
> The WH staff just leaked they were told to stand down on Russia hacking and Pompeo said it was definitely Russia.
> 
> Trump kissing Putin to the very end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, at this age I don't hug strange young girls or sniff their hair.  That's pretty creepy.  So what you're saying is that Biden will use his position of power to make sure his sons transgressions will be swept under the rug?  How Democrat of you.  Yeah, his staff leaked?  I guess you have no names as usual.  It seems most of anything negative reported about Trump is always by anonymous sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was reported on CNN. My family thinks nothing of relatives and friends hugging each other. I do not have one who ever tried to grab a women’s p! Of course my relatives would ride Trump out of town on a rail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of your male relatives are straight?
> 
> Or are they all virgins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have Sons. Does that answer your question? And we all hug each other,or did before the virus Trump failed to admit existed. Ignorant people who confuse honest feelings for the young but back a batshit liar that brags about grabbing women’s P!
> 
> Do not try and turn your twisted thoughts on me. Even you do not believe it. You have just invested so much in orange combover you are ashamed to admit it.
> 
> He is now having screaming matches in the WH because he knows his lifetime of greed and crime are catching up with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "pussy" comment was in the context of a discussion about how woman treat rich and famous men.
> 
> That means consensual sex. That you pretend it meant something else, is you admitting that you have to lie in order to justify your hysterical opposition to the President.
> 
> 
> You are the one behaving in a disgusting manner, you personally and you as a member of the group, leftards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, my God you actually believe a man grabbing a woman is consensual sex? I guess the law suit that is going forward now is not true?
> you Guys are too far gone for help. I sincerely hope you do not have daughters and tell them that is OK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US election: Full transcript of Donald Trump's obscene videotape
> 
> 
> The full transcript of the conversation between Donald Trump and a TV host in 2005 in which the US presidential candidate made obscene comments about women.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
Click to expand...




"Let" means consent, you hysterical drama queen. 

That fact that you have to lie about this shit, shows that you know you have NOTHING to back up your hysterical overreaction.


Don't mention the law suit as though it is backed up by this. 

if you though the law suit had any real credibility, you would have led with that, instead of the pussy lie.


----------



## Correll

MaryAnne11 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never hugged a young girl?
> And the investigation of his son will Peter out. Barr is leaving and so is Trump.
> 
> The WH staff just leaked they were told to stand down on Russia hacking and Pompeo said it was definitely Russia.
> 
> Trump kissing Putin to the very end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, at this age I don't hug strange young girls or sniff their hair.  That's pretty creepy.  So what you're saying is that Biden will use his position of power to make sure his sons transgressions will be swept under the rug?  How Democrat of you.  Yeah, his staff leaked?  I guess you have no names as usual.  It seems most of anything negative reported about Trump is always by anonymous sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was reported on CNN. My family thinks nothing of relatives and friends hugging each other. I do not have one who ever tried to grab a women’s p! Of course my relatives would ride Trump out of town on a rail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of your male relatives are straight?
> 
> Or are they all virgins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have Sons. Does that answer your question? And we all hug each other,or did before the virus Trump failed to admit existed. Ignorant people who confuse honest feelings for the young but back a batshit liar that brags about grabbing women’s P!
> 
> Do not try and turn your twisted thoughts on me. Even you do not believe it. You have just invested so much in orange combover you are ashamed to admit it.
> 
> He is now having screaming matches in the WH because he knows his lifetime of greed and crime are catching up with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "pussy" comment was in the context of a discussion about how woman treat rich and famous men.
> 
> That means consensual sex. That you pretend it meant something else, is you admitting that you have to lie in order to justify your hysterical opposition to the President.
> 
> 
> You are the one behaving in a disgusting manner, you personally and you as a member of the group, leftards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, my God you actually believe a man grabbing a woman is consensual sex? I guess the law suit that is going forward now is not true?
> you Guys are too far gone for help. I sincerely hope you do not have daughters and tell them that is OK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US election: Full transcript of Donald Trump's obscene videotape
> 
> 
> The full transcript of the conversation between Donald Trump and a TV host in 2005 in which the US presidential candidate made obscene comments about women.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you heard the name Tara Reade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and she told so many stories she went no where.
Click to expand...

Believe women. When they say something that you can use to smear your enemies. Otherwise dismiss them as whores.


----------



## August West

BS Filter said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people start imagining things that are not happening or who vote for and supported the political class that refuses to live by the rules they enact, and deemed itself exempt from the laws that govern this land, and who have stolen elections by voter suppression, then call for civil war because nobody wants that shit to continue, those people are delusional.  And that's what has happened to the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you call a person who blames the actions of people 200 years ago, for their incompetence today?  Delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that 200 years ago when we watched the father and son hillbilly team in Georgia hunting black men? They bagged one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Individual crimes are horrible.  Care to explain how the actions of two assholes is systemic racism?  And, if you truly cared about black lives you would demand real actions be taken to curb black on black crime which kills orders of magnitude more black children than whitey ever could.
> 
> In other words, stop talking out of your wide ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Systemic racism is when people feel free to murder blacks because they know the police will give them a pass. Do you think what happened in Georgia was an isolated incident? George Zimmerman had a successful negro hunt and walked away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just beyond stupid-------------Trayvon druggy, criminal, thief, habitual attacker was upset that a community patrol caught him casing homes after been kicked out school for the  3rd and 4th time that school year alone and sent to live with his criminal father who didn't even have home but was staying with a welfare girlfriend------------so as the good citizen got out of his vehicle and was searching for  a house number so cops could find him, the criminal trayvon bigger and faster circled around and waited while on the phone with his girlfriend------as soon as Zimmerman put down the phone, Trayvon attacked him from behind as he had done a bus driver only a few weeks before.  The phone went dead when the attack started and the smaller community patrol shot the violent racist attacker...trayvon.
> 
> Trayvons girlfriend who heard Trayvon attack ----did not call police --she hid instead.   Even when it was reveal that Trayvon was dead---she hid as the cops looked for her.   Her step sister then pretended to be the girl friend and testified in court as to being Trayvons girlfriend and admitted that trayvon was a racist and likely attacked the cracker who called the cops on him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why blacks keep pretending that their criminal members dying while committing crimes is racism---but I gotta tell you that people are tired of your racist stupid BS lies and making black violent criminals victims when they are nothing but violent criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It started with the race hustler in the Oval Office...."If I had a son he would look like Trayvon".
Click to expand...

So? If Obama had a son do you think he would look like you or me? Presidents of all colors are free to give their opinions in this country. Sorry.


----------



## Correll

August West said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people start imagining things that are not happening or who vote for and supported the political class that refuses to live by the rules they enact, and deemed itself exempt from the laws that govern this land, and who have stolen elections by voter suppression, then call for civil war because nobody wants that shit to continue, those people are delusional.  And that's what has happened to the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you call a person who blames the actions of people 200 years ago, for their incompetence today?  Delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that 200 years ago when we watched the father and son hillbilly team in Georgia hunting black men? They bagged one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Individual crimes are horrible.  Care to explain how the actions of two assholes is systemic racism?  And, if you truly cared about black lives you would demand real actions be taken to curb black on black crime which kills orders of magnitude more black children than whitey ever could.
> 
> In other words, stop talking out of your wide ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Systemic racism is when people feel free to murder blacks because they know the police will give them a pass. Do you think what happened in Georgia was an isolated incident? George Zimmerman had a successful negro hunt and walked away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just beyond stupid-------------Trayvon druggy, criminal, thief, habitual attacker was upset that a community patrol caught him casing homes after been kicked out school for the  3rd and 4th time that school year alone and sent to live with his criminal father who didn't even have home but was staying with a welfare girlfriend------------so as the good citizen got out of his vehicle and was searching for  a house number so cops could find him, the criminal trayvon bigger and faster circled around and waited while on the phone with his girlfriend------as soon as Zimmerman put down the phone, Trayvon attacked him from behind as he had done a bus driver only a few weeks before.  The phone went dead when the attack started and the smaller community patrol shot the violent racist attacker...trayvon.
> 
> Trayvons girlfriend who heard Trayvon attack ----did not call police --she hid instead.   Even when it was reveal that Trayvon was dead---she hid as the cops looked for her.   Her step sister then pretended to be the girl friend and testified in court as to being Trayvons girlfriend and admitted that trayvon was a racist and likely attacked the cracker who called the cops on him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why blacks keep pretending that their criminal members dying while committing crimes is racism---but I gotta tell you that people are tired of your racist stupid BS lies and making black violent criminals victims when they are nothing but violent criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It started with the race hustler in the Oval Office...."If I had a son he would look like Trayvon".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? If Obama had a son do you think he would look like you or me? Presidents of all colors are free to give their opinions in this country. Sorry.
Click to expand...



He sided with the criminal thug based on race. 


No one is saying Obama did not have the right to do that. 

We are just judging what his actions MEANT about him and what the was.


----------



## BS Filter

August West said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people start imagining things that are not happening or who vote for and supported the political class that refuses to live by the rules they enact, and deemed itself exempt from the laws that govern this land, and who have stolen elections by voter suppression, then call for civil war because nobody wants that shit to continue, those people are delusional.  And that's what has happened to the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you call a person who blames the actions of people 200 years ago, for their incompetence today?  Delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that 200 years ago when we watched the father and son hillbilly team in Georgia hunting black men? They bagged one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Individual crimes are horrible.  Care to explain how the actions of two assholes is systemic racism?  And, if you truly cared about black lives you would demand real actions be taken to curb black on black crime which kills orders of magnitude more black children than whitey ever could.
> 
> In other words, stop talking out of your wide ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Systemic racism is when people feel free to murder blacks because they know the police will give them a pass. Do you think what happened in Georgia was an isolated incident? George Zimmerman had a successful negro hunt and walked away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just beyond stupid-------------Trayvon druggy, criminal, thief, habitual attacker was upset that a community patrol caught him casing homes after been kicked out school for the  3rd and 4th time that school year alone and sent to live with his criminal father who didn't even have home but was staying with a welfare girlfriend------------so as the good citizen got out of his vehicle and was searching for  a house number so cops could find him, the criminal trayvon bigger and faster circled around and waited while on the phone with his girlfriend------as soon as Zimmerman put down the phone, Trayvon attacked him from behind as he had done a bus driver only a few weeks before.  The phone went dead when the attack started and the smaller community patrol shot the violent racist attacker...trayvon.
> 
> Trayvons girlfriend who heard Trayvon attack ----did not call police --she hid instead.   Even when it was reveal that Trayvon was dead---she hid as the cops looked for her.   Her step sister then pretended to be the girl friend and testified in court as to being Trayvons girlfriend and admitted that trayvon was a racist and likely attacked the cracker who called the cops on him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why blacks keep pretending that their criminal members dying while committing crimes is racism---but I gotta tell you that people are tired of your racist stupid BS lies and making black violent criminals victims when they are nothing but violent criminals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It started with the race hustler in the Oval Office...."If I had a son he would look like Trayvon".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? If Obama had a son do you think he would look like you or me? Presidents of all colors are free to give their opinions in this country. Sorry.
Click to expand...

This is the part where you play dumb, huh.  Go sell your crap to some naive college kids.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

August West said:


> Systemic racism is when people feel free to murder blacks because they know the police will give them a pass. Do you think what happened in Georgia was an isolated incident? George Zimmerman also had a successful negro hunt and walked away.



Zimmerman suffered two black eyes, a broken nose, and lacerations to the back of his head before he had to use his firearm to stop the potential deadly attack.  Forensics showed he was on his back, pinned down, and had no escape.  I would have shot that little maggot long before he did that kind of harm to me.  Zimmerman walked away because he used deadly force within the constraints of the law.  Martin was in the process of felonious assault when he was shot dead.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

MaryAnne11 said:


> That makes it right? Wonder when Gym Jordan’s law suit comes up for hiding the Coach’s actions for 4 years? He is being sued by one of the victims you know.



Which is as phony as Trump's impeachment becasue Jordan never did anything wrong, and to make the claim he knew something and didn't tell anybody has no merit without evidence, which we both know there couldn't possibly be any.


----------



## Indeependent

It's snowed this weekend...*Orange Man BAD*!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

August West said:


> So? If Obama had a son do you think he would look like you or me? Presidents of all colors are free to give their opinions in this country. Sorry.



It shows his stupidity.  If you are going to comment on something, know all the facts first.


----------



## westwall

Kilroy2 said:


> Well a nation that fought the British empire because they just wanted self rule and used violence to achieve that goal. When that same nation then fights internally over issues of slavery and certain areas also wanted self rule.  Violence was the answer. Well now Trump just wants self rule with him and his family at the helm. He does not believe in shared rule because he is a true authoritarian who uses what all authoritarians use which is fear. Next you just have to identify who the bad guy is.  This is why he admires Putin because Putin gets what he wants. Trump really wants to get what he wants. President for life and to pass the torch onto the family.
> 
> After all how ironic is it.  That a family from German, which is a country that  could not beat the US in war,  would provide this family opportunity. That this family could then throw the US into chaos for one man with an ego problem.









Funny how ignorant fools, like you, ignore the mountain of evidence that the xiden crime family is bought by the chinese communist party.  It ain't Trump you twat, it's the CCP and their obvious control of the democrat party that is causing this.  Either you want the chinese to take this country over, or you are a complete moron.


----------



## Indeependent

westwall said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well a nation that fought the British empire because they just wanted self rule and used violence to achieve that goal. When that same nation then fights internally over issues of slavery and certain areas also wanted self rule.  Violence was the answer. Well now Trump just wants self rule with him and his family at the helm. He does not believe in shared rule because he is a true authoritarian who uses what all authoritarians use which is fear. Next you just have to identify who the bad guy is.  This is why he admires Putin because Putin gets what he wants. Trump really wants to get what he wants. President for life and to pass the torch onto the family.
> 
> After all how ironic is it.  That a family from German, which is a country that  could not beat the US in war,  would provide this family opportunity. That this family could then throw the US into chaos for one man with an ego problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how ignorant fools, like you, ignore the mountain of evidence that the xiden crime family is bought by the chinese communist party.  It ain't Trump you twat, it's the CCP and their obvious control of the democrat party that is causing this.  Either you want the chinese to take this country over, or you are a complete moron.
Click to expand...

What's the shock?
Liberals work by emotion, not information.


----------



## BWK

Turtlesoup said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people start imagining things that are not happening or who vote for and supported the political class that refuses to live by the rules they enact, and deemed itself exempt from the laws that govern this land, and who have stolen elections by voter suppression, then call for civil war because nobody wants that shit to continue, those people are delusional.  And that's what has happened to the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you call a person who blames the actions of people 200 years ago, for their incompetence today?  Delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that 200 years ago when we watched the father and son hillbilly team in Georgia hunting black men? They bagged one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Individual crimes are horrible.  Care to explain how the actions of two assholes is systemic racism?  And, if you truly cared about black lives you would demand real actions be taken to curb black on black crime which kills orders of magnitude more black children than whitey ever could.
> 
> In other words, stop talking out of your wide ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Systemic racism is when people feel free to murder blacks because they know the police will give them a pass. Do you think what happened in Georgia was an isolated incident? George Zimmerman had a successful negro hunt and walked away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just beyond stupid-------------Trayvon druggy, criminal, thief, habitual attacker was upset that a community patrol caught him casing homes after been kicked out school for the  3rd and 4th time that school year alone and sent to live with his criminal father who didn't even have home but was staying with a welfare girlfriend------------so as the good citizen got out of his vehicle and was searching for  a house number so cops could find him, the criminal trayvon bigger and faster circled around and waited while on the phone with his girlfriend------as soon as Zimmerman put down the phone, Trayvon attacked him from behind as he had done a bus driver only a few weeks before.  The phone went dead when the attack started and the smaller community patrol shot the violent racist attacker...trayvon.
> 
> Trayvons girlfriend who heard Trayvon attack ----did not call police --she hid instead.   Even when it was reveal that Trayvon was dead---she hid as the cops looked for her.   Her step sister then pretended to be the girl friend and testified in court as to being Trayvons girlfriend and admitted that trayvon was a racist and likely attacked the cracker who called the cops on him.
Click to expand...

And you are beyond disgusting with your lies. Martin had no criminal record;  Trayvon Martin Update: School marijuana suspension, no criminal record


----------



## MisterBeale

gipper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo, woe is me!
> 
> The other half believes in equality for all, do not want their kids and families killed by crazy loons with machine guns. We want them safe and happy.
> 
> They want decent Jobs, good Schools to educate their children, fair taxes, decent Health care for all, taking care of the elderly and children. Birth control so they do not have so many poor children, thus avoiding abortion.
> 
> Giving people a hand up when they need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have most of these things now.  If you want government to put this force field around every human being, they don't even have that in Democrat utopias like North Korea and Cuba.  However in places like that, the government provides jobs, takes care of the young and elderly, free healthcare, makes sure nobody has anyway to protect themselves in their cradle-to-grave government you desire here.  You should move there and try it out first.
> 
> Of course if you don't want to move, we have areas like that here; places where you do get free healthcare, don't have to worry about unwanted pregnancy, nobody has guns or money except the government.  We call these places prisons, and they're not that difficult to join.  The best part for you is, they are full of Democrats already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. What we have now is a government entirely controlled by the ultra wealthy for the benefit of the ultra wealthy. Sadly, people like you refuse to accept this reality, as you’re blinded by your dogma.
Click to expand...

The honest to god truth?

Ray could do with a good month of really listening to NPR and PBS, and taking to heart the POV there, and Mary should listen to a good month of Rush Limbaugh, and taking to heart that POV. . . 

And then BOTH of them need to learn everything written by Lysander Spooner and Larkin Rose, and video taped sessions by Rose.



They both need to unshackle their minds and get rid of having other folks tell them how to think.  Understanding is key.

. . . and consequently, disabuse themselves of the notion, that if they disagree, that they are in fact, not each others enemies, nor do they have the right to foist their ideas off on each other.  They are Americans, so act like it.


----------



## MisterBeale

Ray From Cleveland said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet they pay lower tax rates than lower income classes.
> 
> ...and there it is again. The cons common retort of jealousy. How can they be so dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, walks like a duck.........
> 
> I have no concern about what other people make.  If they do better than I do, they are lauded by me whereas you express contempt. If I'm upset because you have a beautiful wife, the only reason it bothers me is because she is more beautiful than my wife.  Pure jealousy.
> 
> Lower income people pay no income tax at all.  In fact slightly less than half of our people don't pay any income tax.  Payroll taxes, property taxes, gasoline taxes, cigarette and alcohol taxes, yes, we pay those, but those taxes go for things we use everyday or save up for our later years in life.  If you live the average lifespan in this country, you will get back every dollar you and your employer paid into Social Security and Medicare and much more.  However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.  Half of us don't pay anything into the actual federal government outside of SS and Medicare which again, we get back anyway.
Click to expand...



Wrong.



Ray From Cleveland said:


> However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.



What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.

What the income tax goes to pay?  That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.

Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does.  Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.


----------



## gipper

daveman said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it’s just a nutty conspiracy that the ultra rich control the government. LMFAO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they controlled the government they wouldn't have paid all the taxes they did until Trump got in.  They wouldn't have Bibles of regulations against their businesses.  They may have money, but politicians get their power from voters, which the wealthy are very few in light of the entire country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You don’t even know the ultra wealthy pay a fraction of their wealth in taxes, thanks to the fact that they designed the tax system. Sadly, you’re too dumb to know this obvious fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have little doubt that what you say is true. But increasing the taxes of the average American does not address this problem and increasing the taxes on the ultra wealthy only results in them removing themselves their wealth and/or their business enterprises to other countries. Globalization in action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tax the fuck out of the wealthy. Prevent them from sheltering their wealth or moving it offshore. It’s not hard to do, but requires a government properly run and not controlled by the ultra wealthy. So, it won’t happen here thanks to dumb cons and neolibs. It does happen all the time in other western nations. USA is too corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then the ultra wealthy leave and you're stuck eating bugs and straw.  Parasites like you can't survive without a host.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Con logic always fails, but the ultra wealthy love you for your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ultra wealthy Democrats love you for your "eat the rich" childishness.  They've given you the target for your Two Minutes Hate, and you scream at the screen exactly as programmed.
Click to expand...

The Ds love the rich just as much as the Rs. They both know that’s where the money is. Too bad you’re too duped by the establishment to recognize this fact.


----------



## daveman

MaryAnne11 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never hugged a young girl?
> And the investigation of his son will Peter out. Barr is leaving and so is Trump.
> 
> The WH staff just leaked they were told to stand down on Russia hacking and Pompeo said it was definitely Russia.
> 
> Trump kissing Putin to the very end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, at this age I don't hug strange young girls or sniff their hair.  That's pretty creepy.  So what you're saying is that Biden will use his position of power to make sure his sons transgressions will be swept under the rug?  How Democrat of you.  Yeah, his staff leaked?  I guess you have no names as usual.  It seems most of anything negative reported about Trump is always by anonymous sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was reported on CNN. My family thinks nothing of relatives and friends hugging each other. I do not have one who ever tried to grab a women’s p! Of course my relatives would ride Trump out of town on a rail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of your male relatives are straight?
> 
> Or are they all virgins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have Sons. Does that answer your question? And we all hug each other,or did before the virus Trump failed to admit existed. Ignorant people who confuse honest feelings for the young but back a batshit liar that brags about grabbing women’s P!
> 
> Do not try and turn your twisted thoughts on me. Even you do not believe it. You have just invested so much in orange combover you are ashamed to admit it.
> 
> He is now having screaming matches in the WH because he knows his lifetime of greed and crime are catching up with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "pussy" comment was in the context of a discussion about how woman treat rich and famous men.
> 
> That means consensual sex. That you pretend it meant something else, is you admitting that you have to lie in order to justify your hysterical opposition to the President.
> 
> 
> You are the one behaving in a disgusting manner, you personally and you as a member of the group, leftards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, my God you actually believe a man grabbing a woman is consensual sex? I guess the law suit that is going forward now is not true?
> you Guys are too far gone for help. I sincerely hope you do not have daughters and tell them that is OK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US election: Full transcript of Donald Trump's obscene videotape
> 
> 
> The full transcript of the conversation between Donald Trump and a TV host in 2005 in which the US presidential candidate made obscene comments about women.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you heard the name Tara Reade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and she told so many stories she went no where.
Click to expand...

Oh, okay.  So it's BELIEVE THE VICTIM unless the target is someone you support.


----------



## Pogo

Indeependent said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well a nation that fought the British empire because they just wanted self rule and used violence to achieve that goal. When that same nation then fights internally over issues of slavery and certain areas also wanted self rule.  Violence was the answer. Well now Trump just wants self rule with him and his family at the helm. He does not believe in shared rule because he is a true authoritarian who uses what all authoritarians use which is fear. Next you just have to identify who the bad guy is.  This is why he admires Putin because Putin gets what he wants. Trump really wants to get what he wants. President for life and to pass the torch onto the family.
> 
> After all how ironic is it.  That a family from German, which is a country that  could not beat the US in war,  would provide this family opportunity. That this family could then throw the US into chaos for one man with an ego problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how ignorant fools, like you, ignore the mountain of evidence that the xiden crime family is bought by the chinese communist party.  It ain't Trump you twat, it's the CCP and their obvious control of the democrat party that is causing this.  Either you want the chinese to take this country over, or you are a complete moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the shock?
> Liberals work by emotion, not information.
Click to expand...


Here's a wag who desperately wants to accuse an imaginary entity of a fallacy ----- but has to employ his own fallacy in order to do it.




Oh and speaking of fallacies ---- Hi Dave.  Here to run up the score?

Might as well quit right here Inderp.  Daveward Fallacyhands inna house.


----------



## daveman

BWK said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They haven't even thought about the safety of their own family members. These are some really stupid people.
Click to expand...

Are you threatening people's family members?


----------



## gipper

MisterBeale said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet they pay lower tax rates than lower income classes.
> 
> ...and there it is again. The cons common retort of jealousy. How can they be so dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, walks like a duck.........
> 
> I have no concern about what other people make.  If they do better than I do, they are lauded by me whereas you express contempt. If I'm upset because you have a beautiful wife, the only reason it bothers me is because she is more beautiful than my wife.  Pure jealousy.
> 
> Lower income people pay no income tax at all.  In fact slightly less than half of our people don't pay any income tax.  Payroll taxes, property taxes, gasoline taxes, cigarette and alcohol taxes, yes, we pay those, but those taxes go for things we use everyday or save up for our later years in life.  If you live the average lifespan in this country, you will get back every dollar you and your employer paid into Social Security and Medicare and much more.  However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.  Half of us don't pay anything into the actual federal government outside of SS and Medicare which again, we get back anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay?  That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does.  Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
Click to expand...

Yep. Raymond essentially mouths exactly what Rush spouts. It’s sad so many are so easily duped into supporting the wealthy oligarchs , over their self interest.

I once thought as he did, in my youth. We can only hope Raymond and those like him wakeup and reach the high level of intelligence we have, but I fear it’s too late for Raymond.


----------



## daveman

Kilroy2 said:


> Well a nation that fought the British empire because they just wanted self rule and used violence to achieve that goal. When that same nation then fights internally over issues of slavery and certain areas also wanted self rule.  Violence was the answer. Well now Trump just wants self rule with him and his family at the helm. He does not believe in shared rule because he is a true authoritarian who uses what all authoritarians use which is fear. Next you just have to identify who the bad guy is.  This is why he admires Putin because Putin gets what he wants. Trump really wants to get what he wants. President for life and to pass the torch onto the family.
> 
> After all how ironic is it.  That a family from German, which is a country that  could not beat the US in war,  would provide this family opportunity. That this family could then throw the US into chaos for one man with an ego problem.


You probably even believe that horseshit.


----------



## gipper

westwall said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it’s just a nutty conspiracy that the ultra rich control the government. LMFAO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they controlled the government they wouldn't have paid all the taxes they did until Trump got in.  They wouldn't have Bibles of regulations against their businesses.  They may have money, but politicians get their power from voters, which the wealthy are very few in light of the entire country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You don’t even know the ultra wealthy pay a fraction of their wealth in taxes, thanks to the fact that they designed the tax system. Sadly, you’re too dumb to know this obvious fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have little doubt that what you say is true. But increasing the taxes of the average American does not address this problem and increasing the taxes on the ultra wealthy only results in them removing themselves their wealth and/or their business enterprises to other countries. Globalization in action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tax the fuck out of the wealthy. Prevent them from sheltering their wealth or moving it offshore. It’s not hard to do, but requires a government properly run and not controlled by the ultra wealthy. So, it won’t happen here thanks to dumb cons and neolibs. It does happen all the time in other western nations. USA is too corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then the ultra wealthy leave and you're stuck eating bugs and straw.  Parasites like you can't survive without a host.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Con logic always fails, but the ultra wealthy love you for your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and socialists everywhere, and especially the mass graves they create, thank you for yours.
Click to expand...

Lol.  Dumb con logic. It’s fucking crazy.


----------



## gipper

BS Filter said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it’s just a nutty conspiracy that the ultra rich control the government. LMFAO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they controlled the government they wouldn't have paid all the taxes they did until Trump got in.  They wouldn't have Bibles of regulations against their businesses.  They may have money, but politicians get their power from voters, which the wealthy are very few in light of the entire country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You don’t even know the ultra wealthy pay a fraction of their wealth in taxes, thanks to the fact that they designed the tax system. Sadly, you’re too dumb to know this obvious fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have little doubt that what you say is true. But increasing the taxes of the average American does not address this problem and increasing the taxes on the ultra wealthy only results in them removing themselves their wealth and/or their business enterprises to other countries. Globalization in action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tax the fuck out of the wealthy. Prevent them from sheltering their wealth or moving it offshore. It’s not hard to do, but requires a government properly run and not controlled by the ultra wealthy. So, it won’t happen here thanks to dumb cons and neolibs. It does happen all the time in other western nations. USA is too corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then the ultra wealthy leave and you're stuck eating bugs and straw.  Parasites like you can't survive without a host.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Con logic always fails, but the ultra wealthy love you for your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's easy to brag about communism being so glorious while living in prosperous capitalism.  Idiot.
Click to expand...

Lol. Where did I use the term communism? Cons are crazy.


----------



## BWK

daveman said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They haven't even thought about the safety of their own family members. These are some really stupid people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you threatening people's family members?
Click to expand...

Are that stupid that you do not understand my post?


----------



## MisterBeale

gipper said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet they pay lower tax rates than lower income classes.
> 
> ...and there it is again. The cons common retort of jealousy. How can they be so dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, walks like a duck.........
> 
> I have no concern about what other people make.  If they do better than I do, they are lauded by me whereas you express contempt. If I'm upset because you have a beautiful wife, the only reason it bothers me is because she is more beautiful than my wife.  Pure jealousy.
> 
> Lower income people pay no income tax at all.  In fact slightly less than half of our people don't pay any income tax.  Payroll taxes, property taxes, gasoline taxes, cigarette and alcohol taxes, yes, we pay those, but those taxes go for things we use everyday or save up for our later years in life.  If you live the average lifespan in this country, you will get back every dollar you and your employer paid into Social Security and Medicare and much more.  However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.  Half of us don't pay anything into the actual federal government outside of SS and Medicare which again, we get back anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay?  That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does.  Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Raymond essentially mouths exactly what Rush spouts. It’s sad so many are so easily duped into supporting the wealthy oligarchs , over their self interest.
> 
> I once thought as he did, in my youth. We can only hope Raymond and those like him wakeup and reach the high level of intelligence we have, but I fear it’s too late for Raymond.
Click to expand...


----------



## boedicca

Synthaholic said:


> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:




Frankly My Dear, considering the violence that "the Resistance" promoted and supported for the past few years, I don't give a damn.  I have complete immunity to your gaslighting.

Now, go put on your muzzle and sit inside by yourself until 2022.


----------



## MisterBeale

gipper said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it’s just a nutty conspiracy that the ultra rich control the government. LMFAO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they controlled the government they wouldn't have paid all the taxes they did until Trump got in.  They wouldn't have Bibles of regulations against their businesses.  They may have money, but politicians get their power from voters, which the wealthy are very few in light of the entire country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You don’t even know the ultra wealthy pay a fraction of their wealth in taxes, thanks to the fact that they designed the tax system. Sadly, you’re too dumb to know this obvious fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have little doubt that what you say is true. But increasing the taxes of the average American does not address this problem and increasing the taxes on the ultra wealthy only results in them removing themselves their wealth and/or their business enterprises to other countries. Globalization in action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tax the fuck out of the wealthy. Prevent them from sheltering their wealth or moving it offshore. It’s not hard to do, but requires a government properly run and not controlled by the ultra wealthy. So, it won’t happen here thanks to dumb cons and neolibs. It does happen all the time in other western nations. USA is too corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then the ultra wealthy leave and you're stuck eating bugs and straw.  Parasites like you can't survive without a host.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Con logic always fails, but the ultra wealthy love you for your ignorance.
Click to expand...

It's like folks haven't even been paying attention to the legislation that has been passed in the bailouts this year and in 2008.

What the literal fuck?


----------



## Turtlesoup

MaryAnne11 said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people start imagining things that are not happening or who vote for and supported the political class that refuses to live by the rules they enact, and deemed itself exempt from the laws that govern this land, and who have stolen elections by voter suppression, then call for civil war because nobody wants that shit to continue, those people are delusional.  And that's what has happened to the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you call a person who blames the actions of people 200 years ago, for their incompetence today?  Delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that 200 years ago when we watched the father and son hillbilly team in Georgia hunting black men? They bagged one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Individual crimes are horrible.  Care to explain how the actions of two assholes is systemic racism?  And, if you truly cared about black lives you would demand real actions be taken to curb black on black crime which kills orders of magnitude more black children than whitey ever could.
> 
> In other words, stop talking out of your wide ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Systemic racism is when people feel free to murder blacks because they know the police will give them a pass. Do you think what happened in Georgia was an isolated incident? George Zimmerman had a successful negro hunt and walked away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just beyond stupid-------------Trayvon druggy, criminal, thief, habitual attacker was upset that a community patrol caught him casing homes after been kicked out school for the  3rd and 4th time that school year alone and sent to live with his criminal father who didn't even have home but was staying with a welfare girlfriend------------so as the good citizen got out of his vehicle and was searching for  a house number so cops could find him, the criminal trayvon bigger and faster circled around and waited while on the phone with his girlfriend------as soon as Zimmerman put down the phone, Trayvon attacked him from behind as he had done a bus driver only a few weeks before.  The phone went dead when the attack started and the smaller community patrol shot the violent racist attacker...trayvon.
> 
> Trayvons girlfriend who heard Trayvon attack ----did not call police --she hid instead.   Even when it was reveal that Trayvon was dead---she hid as the cops looked for her.   Her step sister then pretended to be the girl friend and testified in court as to being Trayvons girlfriend and admitted that trayvon was a racist and likely attacked the cracker who called the cops on him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My God where did that piece of fiction come from?
Click to expand...

It's the facts -------put on your big girl panties and learn to google.


----------



## Turtlesoup

BWK said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people start imagining things that are not happening or who vote for and supported the political class that refuses to live by the rules they enact, and deemed itself exempt from the laws that govern this land, and who have stolen elections by voter suppression, then call for civil war because nobody wants that shit to continue, those people are delusional.  And that's what has happened to the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you call a person who blames the actions of people 200 years ago, for their incompetence today?  Delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that 200 years ago when we watched the father and son hillbilly team in Georgia hunting black men? They bagged one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Individual crimes are horrible.  Care to explain how the actions of two assholes is systemic racism?  And, if you truly cared about black lives you would demand real actions be taken to curb black on black crime which kills orders of magnitude more black children than whitey ever could.
> 
> In other words, stop talking out of your wide ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Systemic racism is when people feel free to murder blacks because they know the police will give them a pass. Do you think what happened in Georgia was an isolated incident? George Zimmerman had a successful negro hunt and walked away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just beyond stupid-------------Trayvon druggy, criminal, thief, habitual attacker was upset that a community patrol caught him casing homes after been kicked out school for the  3rd and 4th time that school year alone and sent to live with his criminal father who didn't even have home but was staying with a welfare girlfriend------------so as the good citizen got out of his vehicle and was searching for  a house number so cops could find him, the criminal trayvon bigger and faster circled around and waited while on the phone with his girlfriend------as soon as Zimmerman put down the phone, Trayvon attacked him from behind as he had done a bus driver only a few weeks before.  The phone went dead when the attack started and the smaller community patrol shot the violent racist attacker...trayvon.
> 
> Trayvons girlfriend who heard Trayvon attack ----did not call police --she hid instead.   Even when it was reveal that Trayvon was dead---she hid as the cops looked for her.   Her step sister then pretended to be the girl friend and testified in court as to being Trayvons girlfriend and admitted that trayvon was a racist and likely attacked the cracker who called the cops on him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are beyond disgusting with your lies. Martin had no criminal record;  Trayvon Martin Update: School marijuana suspension, no criminal record
Click to expand...

Martin was snagged with expensive STOLEN JEWELRY in his back pack along with BURGLARY TOOLS----------he was a fricking criminal. ...convicted or not.
He also assaulted several people------had illegal drugs and illegal guns in his own videos........and bragged of committing numberous crimes.   He was a criminal on his way to prison or dead in the street for some other reason.   Lets stop pretending that he was some small innocent kid--he wasn't.  He was a very violent criminal who btw whose own handle was something along the lines of no limit nigga-------------this is what he called himself and sadly it was accurate.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

MisterBeale said:


> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay? That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does. Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.



No, what gets added to our debt are the deficits.  That is to say, the spending that our income tax revenues don't cover, that's what gets added to the debt.  If our income tax revenues only paid the interest, then we'd be on the verge of an economic collapse because once we can not meet our interest payment obligations, nobody will ever lend us a dime and we would be officially bankrupt.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

MisterBeale said:


> The honest to god truth?
> 
> Ray could do with a good month of really listening to NPR and PBS, and taking to heart the POV there, and Mary should listen to a good month of Rush Limbaugh, and taking to heart that POV. .



The honest to God truth is you leftists bring up Limbaugh and such making accusations that you yourself are guilty of, only with CNN and MSNBC.


----------



## daveman

gipper said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it’s just a nutty conspiracy that the ultra rich control the government. LMFAO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they controlled the government they wouldn't have paid all the taxes they did until Trump got in.  They wouldn't have Bibles of regulations against their businesses.  They may have money, but politicians get their power from voters, which the wealthy are very few in light of the entire country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You don’t even know the ultra wealthy pay a fraction of their wealth in taxes, thanks to the fact that they designed the tax system. Sadly, you’re too dumb to know this obvious fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have little doubt that what you say is true. But increasing the taxes of the average American does not address this problem and increasing the taxes on the ultra wealthy only results in them removing themselves their wealth and/or their business enterprises to other countries. Globalization in action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tax the fuck out of the wealthy. Prevent them from sheltering their wealth or moving it offshore. It’s not hard to do, but requires a government properly run and not controlled by the ultra wealthy. So, it won’t happen here thanks to dumb cons and neolibs. It does happen all the time in other western nations. USA is too corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then the ultra wealthy leave and you're stuck eating bugs and straw.  Parasites like you can't survive without a host.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Con logic always fails, but the ultra wealthy love you for your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ultra wealthy Democrats love you for your "eat the rich" childishness.  They've given you the target for your Two Minutes Hate, and you scream at the screen exactly as programmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Ds love the rich just as much as the Rs. They both know that’s where the money is. Too bad you’re too duped by the establishment to recognize this fact.
Click to expand...

Yes, you're the only person in America who can think for himself.  

You don't want people to think for themselves; you want them to agree with you.


----------



## daveman

Pogo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well a nation that fought the British empire because they just wanted self rule and used violence to achieve that goal. When that same nation then fights internally over issues of slavery and certain areas also wanted self rule.  Violence was the answer. Well now Trump just wants self rule with him and his family at the helm. He does not believe in shared rule because he is a true authoritarian who uses what all authoritarians use which is fear. Next you just have to identify who the bad guy is.  This is why he admires Putin because Putin gets what he wants. Trump really wants to get what he wants. President for life and to pass the torch onto the family.
> 
> After all how ironic is it.  That a family from German, which is a country that  could not beat the US in war,  would provide this family opportunity. That this family could then throw the US into chaos for one man with an ego problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how ignorant fools, like you, ignore the mountain of evidence that the xiden crime family is bought by the chinese communist party.  It ain't Trump you twat, it's the CCP and their obvious control of the democrat party that is causing this.  Either you want the chinese to take this country over, or you are a complete moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the shock?
> Liberals work by emotion, not information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a wag who desperately wants to accuse an imaginary entity of a fallacy ----- but has to employ his own fallacy in order to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and speaking of fallacies ---- Hi Dave.  Here to run up the score?
> 
> Might as well quit right here Inderp.  Daveward Fallacyhands inna house.
Click to expand...

Was "fallacy" on your Word of the Day toilet paper?


----------



## Death Angel

gipper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. You don’t even know the ultra wealthy pay a fraction of their wealth in taxes, thanks to the fact that they designed the tax system. Sadly, you’re too dumb to know this obvious fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top 20% of income earners pay over 80% of all income taxes for the rest of us in this country.  I hardly call that a fraction.  It's just this wealth jealousy you people on the left have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet they pay lower tax rates than lower income classes.
> 
> ...and there it is again.  The cons common retort of jealousy. How can they be so dumb?
Click to expand...

Lower income class doesn't pay federal tax. Virtually HALF the population doesn't pay taxes.

EVERYONE should pay at least 10%. But as you improve your self and make more money you should be REWARDED with less income tax. Hard work and work ethic should be REWARDED and not punished


----------



## daveman

BWK said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They haven't even thought about the safety of their own family members. These are some really stupid people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you threatening people's family members?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are that stupid that you do not understand my post?
Click to expand...

It wouldn't be the first time leftists have attacked people's kids for the crime of not believing leftist horseshit.


----------



## daveman

Death Angel said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. You don’t even know the ultra wealthy pay a fraction of their wealth in taxes, thanks to the fact that they designed the tax system. Sadly, you’re too dumb to know this obvious fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top 20% of income earners pay over 80% of all income taxes for the rest of us in this country.  I hardly call that a fraction.  It's just this wealth jealousy you people on the left have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet they pay lower tax rates than lower income classes.
> 
> ...and there it is again.  The cons common retort of jealousy. How can they be so dumb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lower income class doesn't pay federal tax. Virtually HALF the population doesn't pay taxes.
> 
> EVERYONE should pay at least 10%. But as you improve your self and make more money you should be REWARDED with less income tax. Hard work and work ethic should be REWARDED and not punished
Click to expand...

Leftists hate that idea.  They don't want to work.


----------



## Death Angel

daveman said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never hugged a young girl?
> And the investigation of his son will Peter out. Barr is leaving and so is Trump.
> 
> The WH staff just leaked they were told to stand down on Russia hacking and Pompeo said it was definitely Russia.
> 
> Trump kissing Putin to the very end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, at this age I don't hug strange young girls or sniff their hair.  That's pretty creepy.  So what you're saying is that Biden will use his position of power to make sure his sons transgressions will be swept under the rug?  How Democrat of you.  Yeah, his staff leaked?  I guess you have no names as usual.  It seems most of anything negative reported about Trump is always by anonymous sources.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was reported on CNN. My family thinks nothing of relatives and friends hugging each other. I do not have one who ever tried to grab a women’s p! Of course my relatives would ride Trump out of town on a rail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> None of your male relatives are straight?
> 
> Or are they all virgins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have Sons. Does that answer your question? And we all hug each other,or did before the virus Trump failed to admit existed. Ignorant people who confuse honest feelings for the young but back a batshit liar that brags about grabbing women’s P!
> 
> Do not try and turn your twisted thoughts on me. Even you do not believe it. You have just invested so much in orange combover you are ashamed to admit it.
> 
> He is now having screaming matches in the WH because he knows his lifetime of greed and crime are catching up with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "pussy" comment was in the context of a discussion about how woman treat rich and famous men.
> 
> That means consensual sex. That you pretend it meant something else, is you admitting that you have to lie in order to justify your hysterical opposition to the President.
> 
> 
> You are the one behaving in a disgusting manner, you personally and you as a member of the group, leftards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, my God you actually believe a man grabbing a woman is consensual sex? I guess the law suit that is going forward now is not true?
> you Guys are too far gone for help. I sincerely hope you do not have daughters and tell them that is OK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US election: Full transcript of Donald Trump's obscene videotape
> 
> 
> The full transcript of the conversation between Donald Trump and a TV host in 2005 in which the US presidential candidate made obscene comments about women.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you heard the name Tara Reade?
Click to expand...

Their blue blinders prevent that name from penetrating their brain


----------



## justinacolmena

daveman said:


> Leftists hate that idea. They don't want to work.


They're AT work all right, they're drawing payroll on the clock, but no, they definitely do not WANT TO work.


----------



## Likkmee

Lets have an uncivil war. More fun and fireworks !


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Death Angel said:


> Lower income class doesn't pay federal tax. Virtually HALF the population doesn't pay taxes.
> 
> EVERYONE should pay at least 10%. But as you improve your self and make more money you should be REWARDED with less income tax. Hard work and work ethic should be REWARDED and not punished



We both know that's not the Democrat way.  The Democrat policy is to reward failure and punish success which is the exact opposite view of the Republicans. 

I agree with you that everybody should be paying.  The problem is they won't pay when they get the bill at the end of the year.  If it were up to me, we would have a 10 cents per dollar consumption tax.  There is no getting out of that.  Whether you work and spend money, are a prostitute, sell drugs, work under the table, get tips at a bar or restaurant, living on Social Security, you will be paying income tax when you spend that money.  

The money would be exclusive to our national debt.  If our Congress critters want to put us more in debt, then the consumption tax increases.  Free college, it goes up from 10 cents to 14 cents.  Paid family leave, it goes from 10 cents to 12 cents.  Free medical care, it goes from 10 cents to 25 cents.  

If everybody had to pay for what we spend, you'd see a lot less support for idiotic Democrat spending.


----------



## gipper

MisterBeale said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it’s just a nutty conspiracy that the ultra rich control the government. LMFAO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they controlled the government they wouldn't have paid all the taxes they did until Trump got in.  They wouldn't have Bibles of regulations against their businesses.  They may have money, but politicians get their power from voters, which the wealthy are very few in light of the entire country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You don’t even know the ultra wealthy pay a fraction of their wealth in taxes, thanks to the fact that they designed the tax system. Sadly, you’re too dumb to know this obvious fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have little doubt that what you say is true. But increasing the taxes of the average American does not address this problem and increasing the taxes on the ultra wealthy only results in them removing themselves their wealth and/or their business enterprises to other countries. Globalization in action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tax the fuck out of the wealthy. Prevent them from sheltering their wealth or moving it offshore. It’s not hard to do, but requires a government properly run and not controlled by the ultra wealthy. So, it won’t happen here thanks to dumb cons and neolibs. It does happen all the time in other western nations. USA is too corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then the ultra wealthy leave and you're stuck eating bugs and straw.  Parasites like you can't survive without a host.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Con logic always fails, but the ultra wealthy love you for your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's like folks haven't even been paying attention to the legislation that has been passed in the bailouts this year and in 2008.
> 
> What the literal fuck?
> 
> View attachment 431608
Click to expand...

The power of the oligarchs and their media, their corporations, their academia, their Hollywood  shouldn’t be underestimated.


----------



## gipper

daveman said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it’s just a nutty conspiracy that the ultra rich control the government. LMFAO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they controlled the government they wouldn't have paid all the taxes they did until Trump got in.  They wouldn't have Bibles of regulations against their businesses.  They may have money, but politicians get their power from voters, which the wealthy are very few in light of the entire country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You don’t even know the ultra wealthy pay a fraction of their wealth in taxes, thanks to the fact that they designed the tax system. Sadly, you’re too dumb to know this obvious fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have little doubt that what you say is true. But increasing the taxes of the average American does not address this problem and increasing the taxes on the ultra wealthy only results in them removing themselves their wealth and/or their business enterprises to other countries. Globalization in action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tax the fuck out of the wealthy. Prevent them from sheltering their wealth or moving it offshore. It’s not hard to do, but requires a government properly run and not controlled by the ultra wealthy. So, it won’t happen here thanks to dumb cons and neolibs. It does happen all the time in other western nations. USA is too corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then the ultra wealthy leave and you're stuck eating bugs and straw.  Parasites like you can't survive without a host.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Con logic always fails, but the ultra wealthy love you for your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ultra wealthy Democrats love you for your "eat the rich" childishness.  They've given you the target for your Two Minutes Hate, and you scream at the screen exactly as programmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Ds love the rich just as much as the Rs. They both know that’s where the money is. Too bad you’re too duped by the establishment to recognize this fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you're the only person in America who can think for himself.
> 
> You don't want people to think for themselves; you want them to agree with you.
Click to expand...

Oh now that’s wrong. I’m not the only one, but I am among a select few and you ain’t included.


----------



## Death Angel

Likkmee said:


> Lets have an uncivil war. More fun and fireworks !


The left has mastered the Uncivil War


----------



## 9thIDdoc

gipper said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it’s just a nutty conspiracy that the ultra rich control the government. LMFAO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they controlled the government they wouldn't have paid all the taxes they did until Trump got in.  They wouldn't have Bibles of regulations against their businesses.  They may have money, but politicians get their power from voters, which the wealthy are very few in light of the entire country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You don’t even know the ultra wealthy pay a fraction of their wealth in taxes, thanks to the fact that they designed the tax system. Sadly, you’re too dumb to know this obvious fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have little doubt that what you say is true. But increasing the taxes of the average American does not address this problem and increasing the taxes on the ultra wealthy only results in them removing themselves their wealth and/or their business enterprises to other countries. Globalization in action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tax the fuck out of the wealthy. Prevent them from sheltering their wealth or moving it offshore. It’s not hard to do, but requires a government properly run and not controlled by the ultra wealthy. So, it won’t happen here thanks to dumb cons and neolibs. It does happen all the time in other western nations. USA is too corrupt.
Click to expand...

You might just as well ask Santa Clause to bring you  that "properly run " government that isn't controlled by the ultra wealthy. Not that you'd ever get more than two or three people to agree on what a properly run government is anyway. And not that the ultra wealthy have more wealth than they are comfortable with in any one country where it is vulnerable to being stolen by anybody including governments. I am not sure I would be more comfortable with my nation being run by illiterate homeless people anyway.


----------



## gipper

Death Angel said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. You don’t even know the ultra wealthy pay a fraction of their wealth in taxes, thanks to the fact that they designed the tax system. Sadly, you’re too dumb to know this obvious fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top 20% of income earners pay over 80% of all income taxes for the rest of us in this country.  I hardly call that a fraction.  It's just this wealth jealousy you people on the left have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet they pay lower tax rates than lower income classes.
> 
> ...and there it is again.  The cons common retort of jealousy. How can they be so dumb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lower income class doesn't pay federal tax. Virtually HALF the population doesn't pay taxes.
> 
> EVERYONE should pay at least 10%. But as you improve your self and make more money you should be REWARDED with less income tax. Hard work and work ethic should be REWARDED and not punished
Click to expand...

Dipshit. Everyone pays taxes and they harm the poor disproportionately. Wake the fuck up.


----------



## gipper

9thIDdoc said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it’s just a nutty conspiracy that the ultra rich control the government. LMFAO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they controlled the government they wouldn't have paid all the taxes they did until Trump got in.  They wouldn't have Bibles of regulations against their businesses.  They may have money, but politicians get their power from voters, which the wealthy are very few in light of the entire country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You don’t even know the ultra wealthy pay a fraction of their wealth in taxes, thanks to the fact that they designed the tax system. Sadly, you’re too dumb to know this obvious fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have little doubt that what you say is true. But increasing the taxes of the average American does not address this problem and increasing the taxes on the ultra wealthy only results in them removing themselves their wealth and/or their business enterprises to other countries. Globalization in action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tax the fuck out of the wealthy. Prevent them from sheltering their wealth or moving it offshore. It’s not hard to do, but requires a government properly run and not controlled by the ultra wealthy. So, it won’t happen here thanks to dumb cons and neolibs. It does happen all the time in other western nations. USA is too corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might just as well ask Santa Clause to bring you  that "properly run " government that isn't controlled by the ultra wealthy. Not that you'd ever get more than two or three people to agree on what a properly run government is anyway. And not that the ultra wealthy have more wealth than they are comfortable with in any one country where it is vulnerable to being stolen by anybody including governments. I am not sure I would be more comfortable with my nation being run by illiterate homeless people anyway.
Click to expand...

Illiterate homeless people running the country would be a tremendous improvement.


----------



## gipper

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lower income class doesn't pay federal tax. Virtually HALF the population doesn't pay taxes.
> 
> EVERYONE should pay at least 10%. But as you improve your self and make more money you should be REWARDED with less income tax. Hard work and work ethic should be REWARDED and not punished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We both know that's not the Democrat way.  The Democrat policy is to reward failure and punish success which is the exact opposite view of the Republicans.
> 
> I agree with you that everybody should be paying.  The problem is they won't pay when they get the bill at the end of the year.  If it were up to me, we would have a 10 cents per dollar consumption tax.  There is no getting out of that.  Whether you work and spend money, are a prostitute, sell drugs, work under the table, get tips at a bar or restaurant, living on Social Security, you will be paying income tax when you spend that money.
> 
> The money would be exclusive to our national debt.  If our Congress critters want to put us more in debt, then the consumption tax increases.  Free college, it goes up from 10 cents to 14 cents.  Paid family leave, it goes from 10 cents to 12 cents.  Free medical care, it goes from 10 cents to 25 cents.
> 
> If everybody had to pay for what we spend, you'd see a lot less support for idiotic Democrat spending.
Click to expand...

Every post is more funny than the last.


----------



## Indeependent

MisterBeale said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo, woe is me!
> 
> The other half believes in equality for all, do not want their kids and families killed by crazy loons with machine guns. We want them safe and happy.
> 
> They want decent Jobs, good Schools to educate their children, fair taxes, decent Health care for all, taking care of the elderly and children. Birth control so they do not have so many poor children, thus avoiding abortion.
> 
> Giving people a hand up when they need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have most of these things now.  If you want government to put this force field around every human being, they don't even have that in Democrat utopias like North Korea and Cuba.  However in places like that, the government provides jobs, takes care of the young and elderly, free healthcare, makes sure nobody has anyway to protect themselves in their cradle-to-grave government you desire here.  You should move there and try it out first.
> 
> Of course if you don't want to move, we have areas like that here; places where you do get free healthcare, don't have to worry about unwanted pregnancy, nobody has guns or money except the government.  We call these places prisons, and they're not that difficult to join.  The best part for you is, they are full of Democrats already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. What we have now is a government entirely controlled by the ultra wealthy for the benefit of the ultra wealthy. Sadly, people like you refuse to accept this reality, as you’re blinded by your dogma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The honest to god truth?
> 
> Ray could do with a good month of really listening to NPR and PBS, and taking to heart the POV there, and Mary should listen to a good month of Rush Limbaugh, and taking to heart that POV. . .
> 
> And then BOTH of them need to learn everything written by Lysander Spooner and Larkin Rose, and video taped sessions by Rose.
> 
> 
> 
> They both need to unshackle their minds and get rid of having other folks tell them how to think.  Understanding is key.
> 
> . . . and consequently, disabuse themselves of the notion, that if they disagree, that they are in fact, not each others enemies, nor do they have the right to foist their ideas off on each other.  They are Americans, so act like it.
Click to expand...

I listened to Randi Rhodes and Thom Hartmann for a few years when GW was destroying the US.
The problem is that both sides go too far.


----------



## gipper

Indeependent said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo, woe is me!
> 
> The other half believes in equality for all, do not want their kids and families killed by crazy loons with machine guns. We want them safe and happy.
> 
> They want decent Jobs, good Schools to educate their children, fair taxes, decent Health care for all, taking care of the elderly and children. Birth control so they do not have so many poor children, thus avoiding abortion.
> 
> Giving people a hand up when they need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have most of these things now.  If you want government to put this force field around every human being, they don't even have that in Democrat utopias like North Korea and Cuba.  However in places like that, the government provides jobs, takes care of the young and elderly, free healthcare, makes sure nobody has anyway to protect themselves in their cradle-to-grave government you desire here.  You should move there and try it out first.
> 
> Of course if you don't want to move, we have areas like that here; places where you do get free healthcare, don't have to worry about unwanted pregnancy, nobody has guns or money except the government.  We call these places prisons, and they're not that difficult to join.  The best part for you is, they are full of Democrats already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. What we have now is a government entirely controlled by the ultra wealthy for the benefit of the ultra wealthy. Sadly, people like you refuse to accept this reality, as you’re blinded by your dogma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The honest to god truth?
> 
> Ray could do with a good month of really listening to NPR and PBS, and taking to heart the POV there, and Mary should listen to a good month of Rush Limbaugh, and taking to heart that POV. . .
> 
> And then BOTH of them need to learn everything written by Lysander Spooner and Larkin Rose, and video taped sessions by Rose.
> 
> 
> 
> They both need to unshackle their minds and get rid of having other folks tell them how to think.  Understanding is key.
> 
> . . . and consequently, disabuse themselves of the notion, that if they disagree, that they are in fact, not each others enemies, nor do they have the right to foist their ideas off on each other.  They are Americans, so act like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listened to Randi Rhodes and Thom Hartmann for a few years when GW was destroying the US.
> The problem is that both sides go too far.
Click to expand...

Very true, but why?  I think it’s to divide us for the benefit of the oligarchs.


----------



## whoisit

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let Texas peacefully and unconditionally leave the Union, and none of you need to die.
> 
> Deal?
Click to expand...


Sorry but Texas aint Texas anymore than Miami is still Miami ,it is as much Little Tijuana as Miami is Little Havana. IOWs you'll just become more Mexico than you already are.
" Don't Mess With Texas" is a joke.Most states have been occupied without as much as a protest. Impossible to assimilate millions of people into the nation from all over the world at once. They just build little states within states and take over. Its not the color ,its the culture that changes. 
Immigraton use to have rule,limits and laws,not anymore. Thing is we all lose in the long run, old and new immigrants. 100 years ago people came and assimilated into our culture ,not today.


----------



## Indeependent

gipper said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo, woe is me!
> 
> The other half believes in equality for all, do not want their kids and families killed by crazy loons with machine guns. We want them safe and happy.
> 
> They want decent Jobs, good Schools to educate their children, fair taxes, decent Health care for all, taking care of the elderly and children. Birth control so they do not have so many poor children, thus avoiding abortion.
> 
> Giving people a hand up when they need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have most of these things now.  If you want government to put this force field around every human being, they don't even have that in Democrat utopias like North Korea and Cuba.  However in places like that, the government provides jobs, takes care of the young and elderly, free healthcare, makes sure nobody has anyway to protect themselves in their cradle-to-grave government you desire here.  You should move there and try it out first.
> 
> Of course if you don't want to move, we have areas like that here; places where you do get free healthcare, don't have to worry about unwanted pregnancy, nobody has guns or money except the government.  We call these places prisons, and they're not that difficult to join.  The best part for you is, they are full of Democrats already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. What we have now is a government entirely controlled by the ultra wealthy for the benefit of the ultra wealthy. Sadly, people like you refuse to accept this reality, as you’re blinded by your dogma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The honest to god truth?
> 
> Ray could do with a good month of really listening to NPR and PBS, and taking to heart the POV there, and Mary should listen to a good month of Rush Limbaugh, and taking to heart that POV. . .
> 
> And then BOTH of them need to learn everything written by Lysander Spooner and Larkin Rose, and video taped sessions by Rose.
> 
> 
> 
> They both need to unshackle their minds and get rid of having other folks tell them how to think.  Understanding is key.
> 
> . . . and consequently, disabuse themselves of the notion, that if they disagree, that they are in fact, not each others enemies, nor do they have the right to foist their ideas off on each other.  They are Americans, so act like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listened to Randi Rhodes and Thom Hartmann for a few years when GW was destroying the US.
> The problem is that both sides go too far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true, but why?  I think it’s to divide us for the benefit of the oligarchs.
Click to expand...

Give a rich man a penny and he'll get an erection.
Give a Liberal man a chick and he'll want a guy.


----------



## sparky

Anomalism said:


> pissing underneath your bed like a coward





Anomalism said:


> What a coward.





Anomalism said:


> You fucking lunatics


let it go dude

~S~


----------



## 9thIDdoc

August West said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people start imagining things that are not happening or who vote for and supported the political class that refuses to live by the rules they enact, and deemed itself exempt from the laws that govern this land, and who have stolen elections by voter suppression, then call for civil war because nobody wants that shit to continue, those people are delusional.  And that's what has happened to the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you call a person who blames the actions of people 200 years ago, for their incompetence today?  Delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that 200 years ago when we watched the father and son hillbilly team in Georgia hunting black men? They bagged one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Individual crimes are horrible.  Care to explain how the actions of two assholes is systemic racism?  And, if you truly cared about black lives you would demand real actions be taken to curb black on black crime which kills orders of magnitude more black children than whitey ever could.
> 
> In other words, stop talking out of your wide ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Systemic racism is when people feel free to murder blacks because they know the police will give them a pass. Do you think what happened in Georgia was an isolated incident? George Zimmerman also had a successful negro hunt and walked away. This stuff isn`t limited to the former traitor states. This one happened near my town 25 years ago. A cousin of a Pittsburgh Steeler had borrowed his cousin`s Jaguar and was pulled over and killed for it. No one went to jail. Driving a Jaguar while being black cost him his life. Remember Jonny Gammage, who never got justice (Commentary) - syracuse.com
Click to expand...

The claim that anybody of any given race that is killed is killed because of their race is itself racism. Some folks whine about "racism" in an attempt to get a free pass for whatever crime they wish to commit and then are amazed when they are actually held accountable for their actions. No sympathy from me.


----------



## daveman

gipper said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it’s just a nutty conspiracy that the ultra rich control the government. LMFAO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they controlled the government they wouldn't have paid all the taxes they did until Trump got in.  They wouldn't have Bibles of regulations against their businesses.  They may have money, but politicians get their power from voters, which the wealthy are very few in light of the entire country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You don’t even know the ultra wealthy pay a fraction of their wealth in taxes, thanks to the fact that they designed the tax system. Sadly, you’re too dumb to know this obvious fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have little doubt that what you say is true. But increasing the taxes of the average American does not address this problem and increasing the taxes on the ultra wealthy only results in them removing themselves their wealth and/or their business enterprises to other countries. Globalization in action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tax the fuck out of the wealthy. Prevent them from sheltering their wealth or moving it offshore. It’s not hard to do, but requires a government properly run and not controlled by the ultra wealthy. So, it won’t happen here thanks to dumb cons and neolibs. It does happen all the time in other western nations. USA is too corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then the ultra wealthy leave and you're stuck eating bugs and straw.  Parasites like you can't survive without a host.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Con logic always fails, but the ultra wealthy love you for your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ultra wealthy Democrats love you for your "eat the rich" childishness.  They've given you the target for your Two Minutes Hate, and you scream at the screen exactly as programmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Ds love the rich just as much as the Rs. They both know that’s where the money is. Too bad you’re too duped by the establishment to recognize this fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you're the only person in America who can think for himself.
> 
> You don't want people to think for themselves; you want them to agree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh now that’s wrong. I’m not the only one, but I am among a select few and you ain’t included.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pogo

MisterBeale said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet they pay lower tax rates than lower income classes.
> 
> ...and there it is again. The cons common retort of jealousy. How can they be so dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, walks like a duck.........
> 
> I have no concern about what other people make.  If they do better than I do, they are lauded by me whereas you express contempt. If I'm upset because you have a beautiful wife, the only reason it bothers me is because she is more beautiful than my wife.  Pure jealousy.
> 
> Lower income people pay no income tax at all.  In fact slightly less than half of our people don't pay any income tax.  Payroll taxes, property taxes, gasoline taxes, cigarette and alcohol taxes, yes, we pay those, but those taxes go for things we use everyday or save up for our later years in life.  If you live the average lifespan in this country, you will get back every dollar you and your employer paid into Social Security and Medicare and much more.  However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.  Half of us don't pay anything into the actual federal government outside of SS and Medicare which again, we get back anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay?  That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does.  Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Raymond essentially mouths exactly what Rush spouts. It’s sad so many are so easily duped into supporting the wealthy oligarchs , over their self interest.
> 
> I once thought as he did, in my youth. We can only hope Raymond and those like him wakeup and reach the high level of intelligence we have, but I fear it’s too late for Raymond.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Again, truth.
And somewhat ironical that you'd bring it up since you melted down about this...... huh Mistah B?


----------



## daveman

gipper said:


> Wake the fuck up.


TRANSLATION:  Stay asleep, but share my dream.


----------



## Pogo

9thIDdoc said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people start imagining things that are not happening or who vote for and supported the political class that refuses to live by the rules they enact, and deemed itself exempt from the laws that govern this land, and who have stolen elections by voter suppression, then call for civil war because nobody wants that shit to continue, those people are delusional.  And that's what has happened to the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you call a person who blames the actions of people 200 years ago, for their incompetence today?  Delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that 200 years ago when we watched the father and son hillbilly team in Georgia hunting black men? They bagged one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Individual crimes are horrible.  Care to explain how the actions of two assholes is systemic racism?  And, if you truly cared about black lives you would demand real actions be taken to curb black on black crime which kills orders of magnitude more black children than whitey ever could.
> 
> In other words, stop talking out of your wide ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Systemic racism is when people feel free to murder blacks because they know the police will give them a pass. Do you think what happened in Georgia was an isolated incident? George Zimmerman also had a successful negro hunt and walked away. This stuff isn`t limited to the former traitor states. This one happened near my town 25 years ago. A cousin of a Pittsburgh Steeler had borrowed his cousin`s Jaguar and was pulled over and killed for it. No one went to jail. Driving a Jaguar while being black cost him his life. Remember Jonny Gammage, who never got justice (Commentary) - syracuse.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The claim that anybody of any given race that is killed is killed because of their race is itself racism. Some folks whine about "racism" in an attempt to get a free pass for whatever crime they wish to commit and then are amazed when they are actually held accountable for their actions. No sympathy from me.
Click to expand...


Wait --- you're actually sitting on this board proposing that "it's racist" to notice racism?

That's racist.

We could pile this on all night.  Yuk yuk.  But the important thing is that we trivialize actual racism, right?


----------



## daveman

sparky said:


> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> pissing underneath your bed like a coward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fucking lunatics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let it go dude
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

They get what they wanted with the election, and they're STILL frothing-at-the-mouth angry.


----------



## Pogo

daveman said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well a nation that fought the British empire because they just wanted self rule and used violence to achieve that goal. When that same nation then fights internally over issues of slavery and certain areas also wanted self rule.  Violence was the answer. Well now Trump just wants self rule with him and his family at the helm. He does not believe in shared rule because he is a true authoritarian who uses what all authoritarians use which is fear. Next you just have to identify who the bad guy is.  This is why he admires Putin because Putin gets what he wants. Trump really wants to get what he wants. President for life and to pass the torch onto the family.
> 
> After all how ironic is it.  That a family from German, which is a country that  could not beat the US in war,  would provide this family opportunity. That this family could then throw the US into chaos for one man with an ego problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how ignorant fools, like you, ignore the mountain of evidence that the xiden crime family is bought by the chinese communist party.  It ain't Trump you twat, it's the CCP and their obvious control of the democrat party that is causing this.  Either you want the chinese to take this country over, or you are a complete moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the shock?
> Liberals work by emotion, not information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a wag who desperately wants to accuse an imaginary entity of a fallacy ----- but has to employ his own fallacy in order to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and speaking of fallacies ---- Hi Dave.  Here to run up the score?
> 
> Might as well quit right here Inderp.  Daveward Fallacyhands inna house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was "fallacy" on your Word of the Day toilet paper?
Click to expand...


You could say it's been the keyword for my entire tenure here, Pilgrim.  But it's so cute that you're only just now noticing.


----------



## daveman

Pogo said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well a nation that fought the British empire because they just wanted self rule and used violence to achieve that goal. When that same nation then fights internally over issues of slavery and certain areas also wanted self rule.  Violence was the answer. Well now Trump just wants self rule with him and his family at the helm. He does not believe in shared rule because he is a true authoritarian who uses what all authoritarians use which is fear. Next you just have to identify who the bad guy is.  This is why he admires Putin because Putin gets what he wants. Trump really wants to get what he wants. President for life and to pass the torch onto the family.
> 
> After all how ironic is it.  That a family from German, which is a country that  could not beat the US in war,  would provide this family opportunity. That this family could then throw the US into chaos for one man with an ego problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how ignorant fools, like you, ignore the mountain of evidence that the xiden crime family is bought by the chinese communist party.  It ain't Trump you twat, it's the CCP and their obvious control of the democrat party that is causing this.  Either you want the chinese to take this country over, or you are a complete moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the shock?
> Liberals work by emotion, not information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a wag who desperately wants to accuse an imaginary entity of a fallacy ----- but has to employ his own fallacy in order to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and speaking of fallacies ---- Hi Dave.  Here to run up the score?
> 
> Might as well quit right here Inderp.  Daveward Fallacyhands inna house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was "fallacy" on your Word of the Day toilet paper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could say it's been the keyword for my entire tenure here, Pilgrim.  But it's so cute that you're only just now noticing.
Click to expand...

Pfffft.  You're like a kid with a new toy.


----------



## sparky

daveman said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> pissing underneath your bed like a coward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fucking lunatics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let it go dude
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They get what they wanted with the election, and they're STILL frothing-at-the-mouth angry.
Click to expand...

that's when they own you

~S~


----------



## B. Kidd

daveman said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> pissing underneath your bed like a coward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fucking lunatics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let it go dude
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They get what they wanted with the election, and they're STILL frothing-at-the-mouth angry.
Click to expand...


Fuck it!
I want a civil war and I want it now MF'ers!
Dimm women and children first!!!


----------



## Anomalism

daveman said:


> They get what they wanted with the election, and they're STILL frothing-at-the-mouth angry.



I'm no Biden bot. Watch your mouth Dave.


----------



## Indeependent

B. Kidd said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> pissing underneath your bed like a coward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fucking lunatics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let it go dude
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They get what they wanted with the election, and they're STILL frothing-at-the-mouth angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck it!
> I want a civil war and I want it now MF'ers!
> Dimm women and children first!!!
Click to expand...

You can tell a Liberals female is a female?
They all have mustaches.


----------



## daveman

B. Kidd said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> pissing underneath your bed like a coward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fucking lunatics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let it go dude
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They get what they wanted with the election, and they're STILL frothing-at-the-mouth angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck it!
> I want a civil war and I want it now MF'ers!
> Dimm women and children first!!!
Click to expand...

No.  Combatants only.  Only cowardly pieces of shit attack non-combatants.


----------



## Anomalism

daveman said:


> No.  Combatants only.  Only cowardly pieces of shit attack non-combatants.



Right wingers all over this board are fantasizing about shooting faggots, feminists and immigrants.


----------



## daveman

Anomalism said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They get what they wanted with the election, and they're STILL frothing-at-the-mouth angry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no Biden bot. Watch your mouth Dave.
Click to expand...

I say whatever I want.

Let's list all the things you can do about it:

Zip.
Zilch.
Bupkus.
Fuck-all.
Meanwhile, you're still angry.  There is no way to deny that.  I have no idea what you believe your anger obligates me to do, but just so we're clear, refer to the list above.


----------



## Indeependent

Anomalism said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Combatants only.  Only cowardly pieces of shit attack non-combatants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right wingers all over this board are fantasizing about shooting faggots, feminists and immigrants.
Click to expand...

So what's the problem?


----------



## daveman

Anomalism said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Combatants only.  Only cowardly pieces of shit attack non-combatants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right wingers all over this board are fantasizing about shooting faggots, feminists and immigrants.
Click to expand...

Do you believe homosexuals, feminists, and immigrants can't be combatants?

Oh.  You believe only white men can fight.

It's time you set your calendar ahead a couple of centuries, Skippy.


----------



## Anomalism

daveman said:


> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They get what they wanted with the election, and they're STILL frothing-at-the-mouth angry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no Biden bot. Watch your mouth Dave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say whatever I want.
> 
> Let's list all the things you can do about it:
> 
> Zip.
> Zilch.
> Bupkus.
> Fuck-all.
> Meanwhile, you're still angry.  There is no way to deny that.  I have no idea what you believe your anger obligates me to do, but just so we're clear, refer to the list above.
Click to expand...


You're right. I can't actually stop you from being ignorant.


----------



## IM2

MaryAnne11 said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people start imagining things that are not happening or who vote for and supported the political class that refuses to live by the rules they enact, and deemed itself exempt from the laws that govern this land, and who have stolen elections by voter suppression, then call for civil war because nobody wants that shit to continue, those people are delusional.  And that's what has happened to the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you call a person who blames the actions of people 200 years ago, for their incompetence today?  Delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that 200 years ago when we watched the father and son hillbilly team in Georgia hunting black men? They bagged one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Individual crimes are horrible.  Care to explain how the actions of two assholes is systemic racism?  And, if you truly cared about black lives you would demand real actions be taken to curb black on black crime which kills orders of magnitude more black children than whitey ever could.
> 
> In other words, stop talking out of your wide ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Systemic racism is when people feel free to murder blacks because they know the police will give them a pass. Do you think what happened in Georgia was an isolated incident? George Zimmerman had a successful negro hunt and walked away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just beyond stupid-------------Trayvon druggy, criminal, thief, habitual attacker was upset that a community patrol caught him casing homes after been kicked out school for the  3rd and 4th time that school year alone and sent to live with his criminal father who didn't even have home but was staying with a welfare girlfriend------------so as the good citizen got out of his vehicle and was searching for  a house number so cops could find him, the criminal trayvon bigger and faster circled around and waited while on the phone with his girlfriend------as soon as Zimmerman put down the phone, Trayvon attacked him from behind as he had done a bus driver only a few weeks before.  The phone went dead when the attack started and the smaller community patrol shot the violent racist attacker...trayvon.
> 
> Trayvons girlfriend who heard Trayvon attack ----did not call police --she hid instead.   Even when it was reveal that Trayvon was dead---she hid as the cops looked for her.   Her step sister then pretended to be the girl friend and testified in court as to being Trayvons girlfriend and admitted that trayvon was a racist and likely attacked the cracker who called the cops on him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My God where did that piece of fiction come from?
Click to expand...

His imagination.


----------



## Anomalism

daveman said:


> Do you believe homosexuals, feminists, and immigrants can't be combatants?
> 
> Oh.  You believe only white men can fight.
> 
> It's time you set your calendar ahead a couple of centuries, Skippy.



I didn't see them making that distinction. I think they just want to murder people.


----------



## Indeependent

Anomalism said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe homosexuals, feminists, and immigrants can't be combatants?
> 
> Oh.  You believe only white men can fight.
> 
> It's time you set your calendar ahead a couple of centuries, Skippy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see them making that distinction. I think they just want to murder people.
Click to expand...

Aborting adults!


----------



## IM2

*"So, what do you call a person who blames the actions of people 200 years ago, for their incompetence today?  Delusional?"*

I call this an off topic attempt at diversion. Especially, because you talk about the actions of people 200 years ago every time you talk about the mother fucking constitution.


----------



## B. Kidd

daveman said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> pissing underneath your bed like a coward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fucking lunatics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let it go dude
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They get what they wanted with the election, and they're STILL frothing-at-the-mouth angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck it!
> I want a civil war and I want it now MF'ers!
> Dimm women and children first!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Combatants only.  Only cowardly pieces of shit attack non-combatants.
Click to expand...


Dimm's will use their women and children as human shields. I'm for the use of 'extreme prejudice' if it comes to this.


----------



## IM2

9thIDdoc said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people start imagining things that are not happening or who vote for and supported the political class that refuses to live by the rules they enact, and deemed itself exempt from the laws that govern this land, and who have stolen elections by voter suppression, then call for civil war because nobody wants that shit to continue, those people are delusional.  And that's what has happened to the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you call a person who blames the actions of people 200 years ago, for their incompetence today?  Delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that 200 years ago when we watched the father and son hillbilly team in Georgia hunting black men? They bagged one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Individual crimes are horrible.  Care to explain how the actions of two assholes is systemic racism?  And, if you truly cared about black lives you would demand real actions be taken to curb black on black crime which kills orders of magnitude more black children than whitey ever could.
> 
> In other words, stop talking out of your wide ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Systemic racism is when people feel free to murder blacks because they know the police will give them a pass. Do you think what happened in Georgia was an isolated incident? George Zimmerman also had a successful negro hunt and walked away. This stuff isn`t limited to the former traitor states. This one happened near my town 25 years ago. A cousin of a Pittsburgh Steeler had borrowed his cousin`s Jaguar and was pulled over and killed for it. No one went to jail. Driving a Jaguar while being black cost him his life. Remember Jonny Gammage, who never got justice (Commentary) - syracuse.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The claim that anybody of any given race that is killed is killed because of their race is itself racism. Some folks whine about "racism" in an attempt to get a free pass for whatever crime they wish to commit and then are amazed when they are actually held accountable for their actions. No sympathy from me.
Click to expand...

No, actually that's a reality that happens. Racism is a belief that you are superior based on race, you don't get to make up definitions for it because you don't like hearing what whites have done.


----------



## daveman

Anomalism said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They get what they wanted with the election, and they're STILL frothing-at-the-mouth angry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no Biden bot. Watch your mouth Dave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say whatever I want.
> 
> Let's list all the things you can do about it:
> 
> Zip.
> Zilch.
> Bupkus.
> Fuck-all.
> Meanwhile, you're still angry.  There is no way to deny that.  I have no idea what you believe your anger obligates me to do, but just so we're clear, refer to the list above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right. I can't actually stop you from being ignorant.
Click to expand...

Oh, you don't care if I'm ignorant.  You just want me to agree with you.

How do you think...sorry, wrong word..._feel_ that's going to work out, Anger Boy?


----------



## daveman

B. Kidd said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> pissing underneath your bed like a coward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fucking lunatics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let it go dude
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They get what they wanted with the election, and they're STILL frothing-at-the-mouth angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck it!
> I want a civil war and I want it now MF'ers!
> Dimm women and children first!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Combatants only.  Only cowardly pieces of shit attack non-combatants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dimm's will use their women and children as human shields. I'm for the use of 'extreme prejudice' if it comes to this.
Click to expand...

Just because your opponent is uncivilized doesn't mean you have to be.


----------



## Anomalism

daveman said:


> Oh, you don't care if I'm ignorant.  You just want me to agree with you.
> 
> How do you think...sorry, wrong word..._feel_ that's going to work out, Anger Boy?



Nah, I don't actually care about that either. This is just cathartic for me. I'm a lot less invested than you think.


----------



## beautress

Synthaholic said:


> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:


Don't look now, my dear Mr Synth, but we are already in a civil war.


----------



## IM2

*"Individual crimes are horrible.  Care to explain how the actions of two assholes is systemic racism? And, if you truly cared about black lives you would demand real actions be taken to curb black on black crime which kills orders of magnitude more black children than whitey ever could."*

That individualism bullshit ain't going to get it son. Nor is your racist black on black crime tripe. Not when white on white crime is far higher.

In 2018 according to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, 3,315 whites were murdered. 2,925 blacks were murdered. 81 percent of all whites who were killed were killed by another white person and more whites were killed than blacks. In 2018 according to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, more whites killed each other than blacks who killed each other. So again, the media has ignored white on white crime by description. White on white crime is always claimed to be caused by a malady such as mental instability or using the lone wolf excuse.

So concern yourself with white crime, which includes the killings of non white people by whites.


----------



## IM2

beautress said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't look now, my dear Mr Synth, but we are already in a civil war.
Click to expand...

No we aren't.


----------



## gipper

daveman said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> TRANSLATION:  Stay asleep, but share my dream.
Click to expand...

Sadly doofuses never get it. They must support the oligarchs at all costs.


----------



## Pogo

daveman said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well a nation that fought the British empire because they just wanted self rule and used violence to achieve that goal. When that same nation then fights internally over issues of slavery and certain areas also wanted self rule.  Violence was the answer. Well now Trump just wants self rule with him and his family at the helm. He does not believe in shared rule because he is a true authoritarian who uses what all authoritarians use which is fear. Next you just have to identify who the bad guy is.  This is why he admires Putin because Putin gets what he wants. Trump really wants to get what he wants. President for life and to pass the torch onto the family.
> 
> After all how ironic is it.  That a family from German, which is a country that  could not beat the US in war,  would provide this family opportunity. That this family could then throw the US into chaos for one man with an ego problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how ignorant fools, like you, ignore the mountain of evidence that the xiden crime family is bought by the chinese communist party.  It ain't Trump you twat, it's the CCP and their obvious control of the democrat party that is causing this.  Either you want the chinese to take this country over, or you are a complete moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the shock?
> Liberals work by emotion, not information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a wag who desperately wants to accuse an imaginary entity of a fallacy ----- but has to employ his own fallacy in order to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and speaking of fallacies ---- Hi Dave.  Here to run up the score?
> 
> Might as well quit right here Inderp.  Daveward Fallacyhands inna house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was "fallacy" on your Word of the Day toilet paper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could say it's been the keyword for my entire tenure here, Pilgrim.  But it's so cute that you're only just now noticing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfffft.  You're like a kid with a new toy.
Click to expand...


DING what is ad hominem for 846 Alex.


----------



## Aletheia4u

Robert Barnes a lawyer that at times host a show on Infowars. Had said that martial law will not be declare because it is against the law for the military to get involve with election disputes. And he said that Pres. Trump can't prove voter machine tampering. It is hard to prove in the court of law. But examining the signatures on the ballots he can prove in court. And he said that is why the Deep state had him focusing more on the voter machines cases instead of the ballot's signature case.  So it was a psyop to diverting everyone's attentions from off the ballot's signature cases and onto the voter machine which I believe that it was rehearsed. That is why they have had the machines glitches done right on live T.V.  And that is why Millie Weaver's friends had put out the story of voter machine tampering to lure Pres. Trump's supporters from off of the validity of the signatures on the ballots, to something that can't be proven at all in the court of law. 
 But none of the supreme court justices never hinted around to Pres. Trump about that. I know that judges aren't allowed to give legal advice while the court is in session. 
 And so the conservatives are not looking forward for a civil war because Pres. Trump will be doing another term in office. The only ones will be trying to start one are the Far Lefties. and their commander in chief Soros


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo, woe is me!
> 
> The other half believes in equality for all, do not want their kids and families killed by crazy loons with machine guns. We want them safe and happy.
> 
> They want decent Jobs, good Schools to educate their children, fair taxes, decent Health care for all, taking care of the elderly and children. Birth control so they do not have so many poor children, thus avoiding abortion.
> 
> Giving people a hand up when they need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have most of these things now.  If you want government to put this force field around every human being, they don't even have that in Democrat utopias like North Korea and Cuba.  However in places like that, the government provides jobs, takes care of the young and elderly, free healthcare, makes sure nobody has anyway to protect themselves in their cradle-to-grave government you desire here.  You should move there and try it out first.
> 
> Of course if you don't want to move, we have areas like that here; places where you do get free healthcare, don't have to worry about unwanted pregnancy, nobody has guns or money except the government.  We call these places prisons, and they're not that difficult to join.  The best part for you is, they are full of Democrats already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. What we have now is a government entirely controlled by the ultra wealthy for the benefit of the ultra wealthy. Sadly, people like you refuse to accept this reality, as you’re blinded by your dogma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The honest to god truth?
> 
> Ray could do with a good month of really listening to NPR and PBS, and taking to heart the POV there, and Mary should listen to a good month of Rush Limbaugh, and taking to heart that POV. . .
> 
> And then BOTH of them need to learn everything written by Lysander Spooner and Larkin Rose, and video taped sessions by Rose.
> 
> 
> 
> They both need to unshackle their minds and get rid of having other folks tell them how to think.  Understanding is key.
> 
> . . . and consequently, disabuse themselves of the notion, that if they disagree, that they are in fact, not each others enemies, nor do they have the right to foist their ideas off on each other.  They are Americans, so act like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listened to Randi Rhodes and Thom Hartmann for a few years when GW was destroying the US.
> The problem is that both sides go too far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true, but why?  I think it’s to divide us for the benefit of the oligarchs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give a rich man a penny and he'll get an erection.
> Give a Liberal man a chick and he'll want a guy.
Click to expand...

So, hate gives you comfort. Color me surprised. Tell us, what exactly have gay people done to you?


----------



## Flash




----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo, woe is me!
> 
> The other half believes in equality for all, do not want their kids and families killed by crazy loons with machine guns. We want them safe and happy.
> 
> They want decent Jobs, good Schools to educate their children, fair taxes, decent Health care for all, taking care of the elderly and children. Birth control so they do not have so many poor children, thus avoiding abortion.
> 
> Giving people a hand up when they need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have most of these things now.  If you want government to put this force field around every human being, they don't even have that in Democrat utopias like North Korea and Cuba.  However in places like that, the government provides jobs, takes care of the young and elderly, free healthcare, makes sure nobody has anyway to protect themselves in their cradle-to-grave government you desire here.  You should move there and try it out first.
> 
> Of course if you don't want to move, we have areas like that here; places where you do get free healthcare, don't have to worry about unwanted pregnancy, nobody has guns or money except the government.  We call these places prisons, and they're not that difficult to join.  The best part for you is, they are full of Democrats already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. What we have now is a government entirely controlled by the ultra wealthy for the benefit of the ultra wealthy. Sadly, people like you refuse to accept this reality, as you’re blinded by your dogma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The honest to god truth?
> 
> Ray could do with a good month of really listening to NPR and PBS, and taking to heart the POV there, and Mary should listen to a good month of Rush Limbaugh, and taking to heart that POV. . .
> 
> And then BOTH of them need to learn everything written by Lysander Spooner and Larkin Rose, and video taped sessions by Rose.
> 
> 
> 
> They both need to unshackle their minds and get rid of having other folks tell them how to think.  Understanding is key.
> 
> . . . and consequently, disabuse themselves of the notion, that if they disagree, that they are in fact, not each others enemies, nor do they have the right to foist their ideas off on each other.  They are Americans, so act like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listened to Randi Rhodes and Thom Hartmann for a few years when GW was destroying the US.
> The problem is that both sides go too far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true, but why?  I think it’s to divide us for the benefit of the oligarchs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give a rich man a penny and he'll get an erection.
> Give a Liberal man a chick and he'll want a guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, hate gives you comfort. Color me surprised. Tell us, what exactly have gay people done to you?
Click to expand...

I'm just relating fact.
I like most gay people and couples I meet as they know how to not push it in your face.
It's the asshole gays on line here who want hetero to be gay.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

IM2 said:


> That individualism bullshit ain't going to get it son. Nor is your racist black on black crime tripe. Not when white on white crime is far higher.
> 
> In 2018 according to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, 3,315 whites were murdered. 2,925 blacks were murdered. 81 percent of all whites who were killed were killed by another white person and more whites were killed than blacks. In 2018 according to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, more whites killed each other than blacks who killed each other. So again, the media has ignored white on white crime by description. White on white crime is always claimed to be caused by a malady such as mental instability or using the lone wolf excuse.
> 
> So concern yourself with white crime, which includes the killings of non white people by whites.



The reason for those numbers is whites are five times the population of blacks.


----------



## basquebromance

is this what the edge of Armageddon might be like?


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo, woe is me!
> 
> The other half believes in equality for all, do not want their kids and families killed by crazy loons with machine guns. We want them safe and happy.
> 
> They want decent Jobs, good Schools to educate their children, fair taxes, decent Health care for all, taking care of the elderly and children. Birth control so they do not have so many poor children, thus avoiding abortion.
> 
> Giving people a hand up when they need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have most of these things now.  If you want government to put this force field around every human being, they don't even have that in Democrat utopias like North Korea and Cuba.  However in places like that, the government provides jobs, takes care of the young and elderly, free healthcare, makes sure nobody has anyway to protect themselves in their cradle-to-grave government you desire here.  You should move there and try it out first.
> 
> Of course if you don't want to move, we have areas like that here; places where you do get free healthcare, don't have to worry about unwanted pregnancy, nobody has guns or money except the government.  We call these places prisons, and they're not that difficult to join.  The best part for you is, they are full of Democrats already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. What we have now is a government entirely controlled by the ultra wealthy for the benefit of the ultra wealthy. Sadly, people like you refuse to accept this reality, as you’re blinded by your dogma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The honest to god truth?
> 
> Ray could do with a good month of really listening to NPR and PBS, and taking to heart the POV there, and Mary should listen to a good month of Rush Limbaugh, and taking to heart that POV. . .
> 
> And then BOTH of them need to learn everything written by Lysander Spooner and Larkin Rose, and video taped sessions by Rose.
> 
> 
> 
> They both need to unshackle their minds and get rid of having other folks tell them how to think.  Understanding is key.
> 
> . . . and consequently, disabuse themselves of the notion, that if they disagree, that they are in fact, not each others enemies, nor do they have the right to foist their ideas off on each other.  They are Americans, so act like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listened to Randi Rhodes and Thom Hartmann for a few years when GW was destroying the US.
> The problem is that both sides go too far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true, but why?  I think it’s to divide us for the benefit of the oligarchs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give a rich man a penny and he'll get an erection.
> Give a Liberal man a chick and he'll want a guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, hate gives you comfort. Color me surprised. Tell us, what exactly have gay people done to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just relating fact.
> I like most gay people and couples I meet as they know how to not push it in your face.
> It's the asshole gays on line here who want hetero to be gay.
Click to expand...

Wait a minute, what? "Want heterosexuals to be gay?" Seriously? What gays want, and what heterosexuals are going to do are two different things. What makes you think hetero sexuals will choose to be gay? Do you have some scientific evidence proving this point of yours? Answer, no you don't. You are talking shit, to hide your own hate.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo, woe is me!
> 
> The other half believes in equality for all, do not want their kids and families killed by crazy loons with machine guns. We want them safe and happy.
> 
> They want decent Jobs, good Schools to educate their children, fair taxes, decent Health care for all, taking care of the elderly and children. Birth control so they do not have so many poor children, thus avoiding abortion.
> 
> Giving people a hand up when they need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have most of these things now.  If you want government to put this force field around every human being, they don't even have that in Democrat utopias like North Korea and Cuba.  However in places like that, the government provides jobs, takes care of the young and elderly, free healthcare, makes sure nobody has anyway to protect themselves in their cradle-to-grave government you desire here.  You should move there and try it out first.
> 
> Of course if you don't want to move, we have areas like that here; places where you do get free healthcare, don't have to worry about unwanted pregnancy, nobody has guns or money except the government.  We call these places prisons, and they're not that difficult to join.  The best part for you is, they are full of Democrats already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. What we have now is a government entirely controlled by the ultra wealthy for the benefit of the ultra wealthy. Sadly, people like you refuse to accept this reality, as you’re blinded by your dogma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The honest to god truth?
> 
> Ray could do with a good month of really listening to NPR and PBS, and taking to heart the POV there, and Mary should listen to a good month of Rush Limbaugh, and taking to heart that POV. . .
> 
> And then BOTH of them need to learn everything written by Lysander Spooner and Larkin Rose, and video taped sessions by Rose.
> 
> 
> 
> They both need to unshackle their minds and get rid of having other folks tell them how to think.  Understanding is key.
> 
> . . . and consequently, disabuse themselves of the notion, that if they disagree, that they are in fact, not each others enemies, nor do they have the right to foist their ideas off on each other.  They are Americans, so act like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listened to Randi Rhodes and Thom Hartmann for a few years when GW was destroying the US.
> The problem is that both sides go too far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true, but why?  I think it’s to divide us for the benefit of the oligarchs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give a rich man a penny and he'll get an erection.
> Give a Liberal man a chick and he'll want a guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, hate gives you comfort. Color me surprised. Tell us, what exactly have gay people done to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just relating fact.
> I like most gay people and couples I meet as they know how to not push it in your face.
> It's the asshole gays on line here who want hetero to be gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait a minute, what? "Want heterosexuals to be gay?" Seriously? What gays want, and what heterosexuals are going to do are two different things. What makes you think hetero sexuals will choose to be gay? Do you have some scientific evidence proving this point of yours? Answer, no you don't. You are talking shit, to hide your own hate.
Click to expand...

I suggest you visit YouTube on occasion; you know, the YouTube that is now censoring conservatives because the Gays working for YouTube are very *sensitive*.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They haven't even thought about the safety of their own family members. These are some really stupid people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you threatening people's family members?
Click to expand...

Narc suits you well.


----------



## BWK

Aletheia4u said:


> Robert Barnes a lawyer that at times host a show on Infowars. Had said that martial law will not be declare because it is against the law for the military to get involve with election disputes. And he said that Pres. Trump can't prove voter machine tampering. It is hard to prove in the court of law. But examining the signatures on the ballots he can prove in court. And he said that is why the Deep state had him focusing more on the voter machines cases instead of the ballot's signature case.  So it was a psyop to diverting everyone's attentions from off the ballot's signature cases and onto the voter machine which I believe that it was rehearsed. That is why they have had the machines glitches done right on live T.V.  And that is why Millie Weaver's friends had put out the story of voter machine tampering to lure Pres. Trump's supporters from off of the validity of the signatures on the ballots, to something that can't be proven at all in the court of law.
> But none of the supreme court justices never hinted around to Pres. Trump about that. I know that judges aren't allowed to give legal advice while the court is in session.
> And so the conservatives are not looking forward for a civil war because Pres. Trump will be doing another term in office. The only ones will be trying to start one are the Far Lefties. and their commander in chief Soros
> 
> View attachment 431685


This is a total crock of shit. Compliments from your own post. Biden was declared the winner, and Trump will be escorted off the premise. No war needed.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo, woe is me!
> 
> The other half believes in equality for all, do not want their kids and families killed by crazy loons with machine guns. We want them safe and happy.
> 
> They want decent Jobs, good Schools to educate their children, fair taxes, decent Health care for all, taking care of the elderly and children. Birth control so they do not have so many poor children, thus avoiding abortion.
> 
> Giving people a hand up when they need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have most of these things now.  If you want government to put this force field around every human being, they don't even have that in Democrat utopias like North Korea and Cuba.  However in places like that, the government provides jobs, takes care of the young and elderly, free healthcare, makes sure nobody has anyway to protect themselves in their cradle-to-grave government you desire here.  You should move there and try it out first.
> 
> Of course if you don't want to move, we have areas like that here; places where you do get free healthcare, don't have to worry about unwanted pregnancy, nobody has guns or money except the government.  We call these places prisons, and they're not that difficult to join.  The best part for you is, they are full of Democrats already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. What we have now is a government entirely controlled by the ultra wealthy for the benefit of the ultra wealthy. Sadly, people like you refuse to accept this reality, as you’re blinded by your dogma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The honest to god truth?
> 
> Ray could do with a good month of really listening to NPR and PBS, and taking to heart the POV there, and Mary should listen to a good month of Rush Limbaugh, and taking to heart that POV. . .
> 
> And then BOTH of them need to learn everything written by Lysander Spooner and Larkin Rose, and video taped sessions by Rose.
> 
> 
> 
> They both need to unshackle their minds and get rid of having other folks tell them how to think.  Understanding is key.
> 
> . . . and consequently, disabuse themselves of the notion, that if they disagree, that they are in fact, not each others enemies, nor do they have the right to foist their ideas off on each other.  They are Americans, so act like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listened to Randi Rhodes and Thom Hartmann for a few years when GW was destroying the US.
> The problem is that both sides go too far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true, but why?  I think it’s to divide us for the benefit of the oligarchs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give a rich man a penny and he'll get an erection.
> Give a Liberal man a chick and he'll want a guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, hate gives you comfort. Color me surprised. Tell us, what exactly have gay people done to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just relating fact.
> I like most gay people and couples I meet as they know how to not push it in your face.
> It's the asshole gays on line here who want hetero to be gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait a minute, what? "Want heterosexuals to be gay?" Seriously? What gays want, and what heterosexuals are going to do are two different things. What makes you think hetero sexuals will choose to be gay? Do you have some scientific evidence proving this point of yours? Answer, no you don't. You are talking shit, to hide your own hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest you visit YouTube on occasion; you know, the YouTube that is now censoring conservatives because the Gays working for YouTube are very *sensitive*.
Click to expand...

Yea, as I suspected. You hate gays. Maybe you are afraid of them? Who knows. The fact that you are worried about the sensitivity of gays working for You-tube, tells us this is one of the things that keeps you up at night. You were too obvious, and your hate is clear.


----------



## BWK

daveman said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They haven't even thought about the safety of their own family members. These are some really stupid people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you threatening people's family members?
Click to expand...

Dude, get real.


----------



## BWK

Ray From Cleveland said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay? That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does. Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what gets added to our debt are the deficits.  That is to say, the spending that our income tax revenues don't cover, that's what gets added to the debt.  If our income tax revenues only paid the interest, then we'd be on the verge of an economic collapse because once we can not meet our interest payment obligations, nobody will ever lend us a dime and we would be officially bankrupt.
Click to expand...

You just made the best case yet for not handing out to the rich, a $2 trillion dollar tax cut.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo, woe is me!
> 
> The other half believes in equality for all, do not want their kids and families killed by crazy loons with machine guns. We want them safe and happy.
> 
> They want decent Jobs, good Schools to educate their children, fair taxes, decent Health care for all, taking care of the elderly and children. Birth control so they do not have so many poor children, thus avoiding abortion.
> 
> Giving people a hand up when they need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have most of these things now.  If you want government to put this force field around every human being, they don't even have that in Democrat utopias like North Korea and Cuba.  However in places like that, the government provides jobs, takes care of the young and elderly, free healthcare, makes sure nobody has anyway to protect themselves in their cradle-to-grave government you desire here.  You should move there and try it out first.
> 
> Of course if you don't want to move, we have areas like that here; places where you do get free healthcare, don't have to worry about unwanted pregnancy, nobody has guns or money except the government.  We call these places prisons, and they're not that difficult to join.  The best part for you is, they are full of Democrats already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. What we have now is a government entirely controlled by the ultra wealthy for the benefit of the ultra wealthy. Sadly, people like you refuse to accept this reality, as you’re blinded by your dogma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The honest to god truth?
> 
> Ray could do with a good month of really listening to NPR and PBS, and taking to heart the POV there, and Mary should listen to a good month of Rush Limbaugh, and taking to heart that POV. . .
> 
> And then BOTH of them need to learn everything written by Lysander Spooner and Larkin Rose, and video taped sessions by Rose.
> 
> 
> 
> They both need to unshackle their minds and get rid of having other folks tell them how to think.  Understanding is key.
> 
> . . . and consequently, disabuse themselves of the notion, that if they disagree, that they are in fact, not each others enemies, nor do they have the right to foist their ideas off on each other.  They are Americans, so act like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listened to Randi Rhodes and Thom Hartmann for a few years when GW was destroying the US.
> The problem is that both sides go too far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true, but why?  I think it’s to divide us for the benefit of the oligarchs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give a rich man a penny and he'll get an erection.
> Give a Liberal man a chick and he'll want a guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, hate gives you comfort. Color me surprised. Tell us, what exactly have gay people done to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just relating fact.
> I like most gay people and couples I meet as they know how to not push it in your face.
> It's the asshole gays on line here who want hetero to be gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait a minute, what? "Want heterosexuals to be gay?" Seriously? What gays want, and what heterosexuals are going to do are two different things. What makes you think hetero sexuals will choose to be gay? Do you have some scientific evidence proving this point of yours? Answer, no you don't. You are talking shit, to hide your own hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest you visit YouTube on occasion; you know, the YouTube that is now censoring conservatives because the Gays working for YouTube are very *sensitive*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, as I suspected. You hate gays. Maybe you are afraid of them? Who knows. The fact that you are worried about the sensitivity of gays working for You-tube, tells us this is one of the things that keeps you up at night. You were too obvious, and your hate is clear.
Click to expand...

Just because everybody in Biden's cabinet has to be female, minority and a lesbian.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Pogo said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people start imagining things that are not happening or who vote for and supported the political class that refuses to live by the rules they enact, and deemed itself exempt from the laws that govern this land, and who have stolen elections by voter suppression, then call for civil war because nobody wants that shit to continue, those people are delusional.  And that's what has happened to the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you call a person who blames the actions of people 200 years ago, for their incompetence today?  Delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that 200 years ago when we watched the father and son hillbilly team in Georgia hunting black men? They bagged one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Individual crimes are horrible.  Care to explain how the actions of two assholes is systemic racism?  And, if you truly cared about black lives you would demand real actions be taken to curb black on black crime which kills orders of magnitude more black children than whitey ever could.
> 
> In other words, stop talking out of your wide ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Systemic racism is when people feel free to murder blacks because they know the police will give them a pass. Do you think what happened in Georgia was an isolated incident? George Zimmerman also had a successful negro hunt and walked away. This stuff isn`t limited to the former traitor states. This one happened near my town 25 years ago. A cousin of a Pittsburgh Steeler had borrowed his cousin`s Jaguar and was pulled over and killed for it. No one went to jail. Driving a Jaguar while being black cost him his life. Remember Jonny Gammage, who never got justice (Commentary) - syracuse.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The claim that anybody of any given race that is killed is killed because of their race is itself racism. Some folks whine about "racism" in an attempt to get a free pass for whatever crime they wish to commit and then are amazed when they are actually held accountable for their actions. No sympathy from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait --- you're actually sitting on this board proposing that "it's racist" to notice racism?
> 
> That's racist.
> 
> We could pile this on all night.  Yuk yuk.  But the important thing is that we trivialize actual racism, right?
Click to expand...

Not at all I'm stating that it is racist to invent racism that doesn't exist and blame it on someone else's race exclusively. Some folks are really really into shouting "racism" for fun and profit.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo, woe is me!
> 
> The other half believes in equality for all, do not want their kids and families killed by crazy loons with machine guns. We want them safe and happy.
> 
> They want decent Jobs, good Schools to educate their children, fair taxes, decent Health care for all, taking care of the elderly and children. Birth control so they do not have so many poor children, thus avoiding abortion.
> 
> Giving people a hand up when they need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have most of these things now.  If you want government to put this force field around every human being, they don't even have that in Democrat utopias like North Korea and Cuba.  However in places like that, the government provides jobs, takes care of the young and elderly, free healthcare, makes sure nobody has anyway to protect themselves in their cradle-to-grave government you desire here.  You should move there and try it out first.
> 
> Of course if you don't want to move, we have areas like that here; places where you do get free healthcare, don't have to worry about unwanted pregnancy, nobody has guns or money except the government.  We call these places prisons, and they're not that difficult to join.  The best part for you is, they are full of Democrats already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. What we have now is a government entirely controlled by the ultra wealthy for the benefit of the ultra wealthy. Sadly, people like you refuse to accept this reality, as you’re blinded by your dogma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The honest to god truth?
> 
> Ray could do with a good month of really listening to NPR and PBS, and taking to heart the POV there, and Mary should listen to a good month of Rush Limbaugh, and taking to heart that POV. . .
> 
> And then BOTH of them need to learn everything written by Lysander Spooner and Larkin Rose, and video taped sessions by Rose.
> 
> 
> 
> They both need to unshackle their minds and get rid of having other folks tell them how to think.  Understanding is key.
> 
> . . . and consequently, disabuse themselves of the notion, that if they disagree, that they are in fact, not each others enemies, nor do they have the right to foist their ideas off on each other.  They are Americans, so act like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listened to Randi Rhodes and Thom Hartmann for a few years when GW was destroying the US.
> The problem is that both sides go too far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true, but why?  I think it’s to divide us for the benefit of the oligarchs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give a rich man a penny and he'll get an erection.
> Give a Liberal man a chick and he'll want a guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, hate gives you comfort. Color me surprised. Tell us, what exactly have gay people done to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just relating fact.
> I like most gay people and couples I meet as they know how to not push it in your face.
> It's the asshole gays on line here who want hetero to be gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait a minute, what? "Want heterosexuals to be gay?" Seriously? What gays want, and what heterosexuals are going to do are two different things. What makes you think hetero sexuals will choose to be gay? Do you have some scientific evidence proving this point of yours? Answer, no you don't. You are talking shit, to hide your own hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest you visit YouTube on occasion; you know, the YouTube that is now censoring conservatives because the Gays working for YouTube are very *sensitive*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, as I suspected. You hate gays. Maybe you are afraid of them? Who knows. The fact that you are worried about the sensitivity of gays working for You-tube, tells us this is one of the things that keeps you up at night. You were too obvious, and your hate is clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because everybody in Biden's cabinet has to be female, minority and a lesbian.
Click to expand...

You are a hater and a liar. Biden also has white male Caucasians in his cabinet. Meet Joe Biden's Cabinet picks | Pictures | Reuters

Dude, you are simply pitiful at lying.


----------



## BWK

9thIDdoc said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people start imagining things that are not happening or who vote for and supported the political class that refuses to live by the rules they enact, and deemed itself exempt from the laws that govern this land, and who have stolen elections by voter suppression, then call for civil war because nobody wants that shit to continue, those people are delusional.  And that's what has happened to the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you call a person who blames the actions of people 200 years ago, for their incompetence today?  Delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that 200 years ago when we watched the father and son hillbilly team in Georgia hunting black men? They bagged one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Individual crimes are horrible.  Care to explain how the actions of two assholes is systemic racism?  And, if you truly cared about black lives you would demand real actions be taken to curb black on black crime which kills orders of magnitude more black children than whitey ever could.
> 
> In other words, stop talking out of your wide ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Systemic racism is when people feel free to murder blacks because they know the police will give them a pass. Do you think what happened in Georgia was an isolated incident? George Zimmerman also had a successful negro hunt and walked away. This stuff isn`t limited to the former traitor states. This one happened near my town 25 years ago. A cousin of a Pittsburgh Steeler had borrowed his cousin`s Jaguar and was pulled over and killed for it. No one went to jail. Driving a Jaguar while being black cost him his life. Remember Jonny Gammage, who never got justice (Commentary) - syracuse.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The claim that anybody of any given race that is killed is killed because of their race is itself racism. Some folks whine about "racism" in an attempt to get a free pass for whatever crime they wish to commit and then are amazed when they are actually held accountable for their actions. No sympathy from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait --- you're actually sitting on this board proposing that "it's racist" to notice racism?
> 
> That's racist.
> 
> We could pile this on all night.  Yuk yuk.  But the important thing is that we trivialize actual racism, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all I'm stating that it is racist to invent racism that doesn't exist and blame it on someone else's race exclusively. Some folks are really really into shouting "racism" for fun and profit.
Click to expand...

Can you show us where the profit is?


----------



## IM2

Ray From Cleveland said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That individualism bullshit ain't going to get it son. Nor is your racist black on black crime tripe. Not when white on white crime is far higher.
> 
> In 2018 according to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, 3,315 whites were murdered. 2,925 blacks were murdered. 81 percent of all whites who were killed were killed by another white person and more whites were killed than blacks. In 2018 according to the FBI Uniform Crime Reports, more whites killed each other than blacks who killed each other. So again, the media has ignored white on white crime by description. White on white crime is always claimed to be caused by a malady such as mental instability or using the lone wolf excuse.
> 
> So concern yourself with white crime, which includes the killings of non white people by whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason for those numbers is whites are five times the population of blacks.
Click to expand...

That's an excuse ray. Whites have more of everything that prevent crime, yet they commit more.

ALL RISE!!
The Honorable IM2 will present this evenings lesson.

The title of tonight's lesson:

*If Blacks Had The Same Population As Whites, Things Would Not Be As White Racists Believe.*

Since whites have 5 times the population and want to make that an issue, let’s start multiplying by 5. Blacks have over 2 million businesses right now, let’s multiply that by 5 and then see what the outcome will be. Now there are 10 million black owned businesses and more jobs in the black community. Let’s reduce our unemployment rate by 5 to 2.6 percent. Blacks live at a 24 percent rate of poverty lets reduce that times 5 to make it 4.5 percent. Funny how there are whites who can only multiply when it comes to crimes. Let’s keep multiplying folks.

The black economy now grows to 6.5 trillion instead of the 1.3 trillion we have now. We all have 5 times the amount of money we can spend and have earned. What happens them? All kinds of community development, that’s what. Now property values increase in the black community and because of that we have more money in our schools. So now let’s multiply the number of blacks who go to college by 5, there are now 8.5 million blacks in college. This increase in population and jobs lowers the unemployment rate so you have fewer blacks on government assistance because they have stable employment. Youth crime is reduced because you have facilities and jobs available for them in their immediate communities. So then what happens to crime if we do this, it reduces itself by 5 from 26 percent to 5.2 percent. Why? because the factors that create crime are reduced, so then crime reduces itself.

Yet to the racist nothing else changes. The only change is crime increases. The use of per capita fails miserably and is used by racist whites to deny a severe crime problem THEY need to address instead of trying to preach to us. For if we apply per capita like the racists do, when a white person has 500 dollars and I have 100, we have the same amount of money.
* 


*


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo, woe is me!
> 
> The other half believes in equality for all, do not want their kids and families killed by crazy loons with machine guns. We want them safe and happy.
> 
> They want decent Jobs, good Schools to educate their children, fair taxes, decent Health care for all, taking care of the elderly and children. Birth control so they do not have so many poor children, thus avoiding abortion.
> 
> Giving people a hand up when they need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have most of these things now.  If you want government to put this force field around every human being, they don't even have that in Democrat utopias like North Korea and Cuba.  However in places like that, the government provides jobs, takes care of the young and elderly, free healthcare, makes sure nobody has anyway to protect themselves in their cradle-to-grave government you desire here.  You should move there and try it out first.
> 
> Of course if you don't want to move, we have areas like that here; places where you do get free healthcare, don't have to worry about unwanted pregnancy, nobody has guns or money except the government.  We call these places prisons, and they're not that difficult to join.  The best part for you is, they are full of Democrats already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. What we have now is a government entirely controlled by the ultra wealthy for the benefit of the ultra wealthy. Sadly, people like you refuse to accept this reality, as you’re blinded by your dogma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The honest to god truth?
> 
> Ray could do with a good month of really listening to NPR and PBS, and taking to heart the POV there, and Mary should listen to a good month of Rush Limbaugh, and taking to heart that POV. . .
> 
> And then BOTH of them need to learn everything written by Lysander Spooner and Larkin Rose, and video taped sessions by Rose.
> 
> 
> 
> They both need to unshackle their minds and get rid of having other folks tell them how to think.  Understanding is key.
> 
> . . . and consequently, disabuse themselves of the notion, that if they disagree, that they are in fact, not each others enemies, nor do they have the right to foist their ideas off on each other.  They are Americans, so act like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listened to Randi Rhodes and Thom Hartmann for a few years when GW was destroying the US.
> The problem is that both sides go too far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true, but why?  I think it’s to divide us for the benefit of the oligarchs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give a rich man a penny and he'll get an erection.
> Give a Liberal man a chick and he'll want a guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, hate gives you comfort. Color me surprised. Tell us, what exactly have gay people done to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just relating fact.
> I like most gay people and couples I meet as they know how to not push it in your face.
> It's the asshole gays on line here who want hetero to be gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait a minute, what? "Want heterosexuals to be gay?" Seriously? What gays want, and what heterosexuals are going to do are two different things. What makes you think hetero sexuals will choose to be gay? Do you have some scientific evidence proving this point of yours? Answer, no you don't. You are talking shit, to hide your own hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest you visit YouTube on occasion; you know, the YouTube that is now censoring conservatives because the Gays working for YouTube are very *sensitive*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, as I suspected. You hate gays. Maybe you are afraid of them? Who knows. The fact that you are worried about the sensitivity of gays working for You-tube, tells us this is one of the things that keeps you up at night. You were too obvious, and your hate is clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because everybody in Biden's cabinet has to be female, minority and a lesbian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a hater and a liar. Biden also has white male Caucasians in his cabinet. Meet Joe Biden's Cabinet picks | Pictures | Reuters
> 
> Dude, you are simply pitiful at lying.
Click to expand...

Apparently you don't check out what BLM and AOC want.
BLM and AOC are on your side of the aisle.


----------



## IM2

*"Not at all I'm stating that it is racist to invent racism that doesn't exist and blame it on someone else's race exclusively. Some folks are really really into shouting "racism" for fun and profit."*

Only whites who are racists use this type of logic. Where is the fun in experiencing racism? And the only ones profiting from racism are people like Limbaugh, Hannity and people of that ilk.


----------



## IM2

Indeependent said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo, woe is me!
> 
> The other half believes in equality for all, do not want their kids and families killed by crazy loons with machine guns. We want them safe and happy.
> 
> They want decent Jobs, good Schools to educate their children, fair taxes, decent Health care for all, taking care of the elderly and children. Birth control so they do not have so many poor children, thus avoiding abortion.
> 
> Giving people a hand up when they need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have most of these things now.  If you want government to put this force field around every human being, they don't even have that in Democrat utopias like North Korea and Cuba.  However in places like that, the government provides jobs, takes care of the young and elderly, free healthcare, makes sure nobody has anyway to protect themselves in their cradle-to-grave government you desire here.  You should move there and try it out first.
> 
> Of course if you don't want to move, we have areas like that here; places where you do get free healthcare, don't have to worry about unwanted pregnancy, nobody has guns or money except the government.  We call these places prisons, and they're not that difficult to join.  The best part for you is, they are full of Democrats already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. What we have now is a government entirely controlled by the ultra wealthy for the benefit of the ultra wealthy. Sadly, people like you refuse to accept this reality, as you’re blinded by your dogma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The honest to god truth?
> 
> Ray could do with a good month of really listening to NPR and PBS, and taking to heart the POV there, and Mary should listen to a good month of Rush Limbaugh, and taking to heart that POV. . .
> 
> And then BOTH of them need to learn everything written by Lysander Spooner and Larkin Rose, and video taped sessions by Rose.
> 
> 
> 
> They both need to unshackle their minds and get rid of having other folks tell them how to think.  Understanding is key.
> 
> . . . and consequently, disabuse themselves of the notion, that if they disagree, that they are in fact, not each others enemies, nor do they have the right to foist their ideas off on each other.  They are Americans, so act like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listened to Randi Rhodes and Thom Hartmann for a few years when GW was destroying the US.
> The problem is that both sides go too far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true, but why?  I think it’s to divide us for the benefit of the oligarchs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give a rich man a penny and he'll get an erection.
> Give a Liberal man a chick and he'll want a guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, hate gives you comfort. Color me surprised. Tell us, what exactly have gay people done to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just relating fact.
> I like most gay people and couples I meet as they know how to not push it in your face.
> It's the asshole gays on line here who want hetero to be gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait a minute, what? "Want heterosexuals to be gay?" Seriously? What gays want, and what heterosexuals are going to do are two different things. What makes you think hetero sexuals will choose to be gay? Do you have some scientific evidence proving this point of yours? Answer, no you don't. You are talking shit, to hide your own hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest you visit YouTube on occasion; you know, the YouTube that is now censoring conservatives because the Gays working for YouTube are very *sensitive*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, as I suspected. You hate gays. Maybe you are afraid of them? Who knows. The fact that you are worried about the sensitivity of gays working for You-tube, tells us this is one of the things that keeps you up at night. You were too obvious, and your hate is clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because everybody in Biden's cabinet has to be female, minority and a lesbian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a hater and a liar. Biden also has white male Caucasians in his cabinet. Meet Joe Biden's Cabinet picks | Pictures | Reuters
> 
> Dude, you are simply pitiful at lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently you don't check out what BLM and AOC want.
> BLM and AOC are on your side of the aisle.
Click to expand...

And neither do you.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

IM2 said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people start imagining things that are not happening or who vote for and supported the political class that refuses to live by the rules they enact, and deemed itself exempt from the laws that govern this land, and who have stolen elections by voter suppression, then call for civil war because nobody wants that shit to continue, those people are delusional.  And that's what has happened to the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you call a person who blames the actions of people 200 years ago, for their incompetence today?  Delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that 200 years ago when we watched the father and son hillbilly team in Georgia hunting black men? They bagged one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Individual crimes are horrible.  Care to explain how the actions of two assholes is systemic racism?  And, if you truly cared about black lives you would demand real actions be taken to curb black on black crime which kills orders of magnitude more black children than whitey ever could.
> 
> In other words, stop talking out of your wide ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Systemic racism is when people feel free to murder blacks because they know the police will give them a pass. Do you think what happened in Georgia was an isolated incident? George Zimmerman also had a successful negro hunt and walked away. This stuff isn`t limited to the former traitor states. This one happened near my town 25 years ago. A cousin of a Pittsburgh Steeler had borrowed his cousin`s Jaguar and was pulled over and killed for it. No one went to jail. Driving a Jaguar while being black cost him his life. Remember Jonny Gammage, who never got justice (Commentary) - syracuse.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The claim that anybody of any given race that is killed is killed because of their race is itself racism. Some folks whine about "racism" in an attempt to get a free pass for whatever crime they wish to commit and then are amazed when they are actually held accountable for their actions. No sympathy from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually that's a reality that happens. Racism is a belief that you are superior based on race, you don't get to make up definitions for it because you don't like hearing what whites have done.
Click to expand...

I agree with your definition of racism. You don't get to assume I'm racist based on whatever race I happen to be. Doing so is racist because doing so implies that your race is superior to mine because my race is racist and yours isn't (which is total bullspit). I am no more responsible for what someone else has done-whether we are of the same race or not-than you are no matter how much you insist otherwise.


----------



## Kilroy2

westwall said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well a nation that fought the British empire because they just wanted self rule and used violence to achieve that goal. When that same nation then fights internally over issues of slavery and certain areas also wanted self rule.  Violence was the answer. Well now Trump just wants self rule with him and his family at the helm. He does not believe in shared rule because he is a true authoritarian who uses what all authoritarians use which is fear. Next you just have to identify who the bad guy is.  This is why he admires Putin because Putin gets what he wants. Trump really wants to get what he wants. President for life and to pass the torch onto the family.
> 
> After all how ironic is it.  That a family from German, which is a country that  could not beat the US in war,  would provide this family opportunity. That this family could then throw the US into chaos for one man with an ego problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how ignorant fools, like you, ignore the mountain of evidence that the xiden crime family is bought by the chinese communist party.  It ain't Trump you twat, it's the CCP and their obvious control of the democrat party that is causing this.  Either you want the chinese to take this country over, or you are a complete moron.
Click to expand...




Russians seem to be a bigger problem than the Chinese. 

The thing about evidence it has to be real and not made up stuff that is convenient to swallow. While you fear the Chinese, its the Russian who are hacking into the US agencies as reported by  all the government official who would know . What has Trump said so far.  Dah , Dah, Dah , it was the Chinese and he is  ignoring people who deal with type of stuff.  Typical trump who cares only about his motives.  Why does he believe it the Chinese with no conceivable evidence other than a pulpit to speak from. And the crowd goes crazy.  He then says that they hack the voting machines. I do not know how voting machines issues is related to hacking into federal government agencies.  Still that  is what your president is saying.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

IM2 said:


> *"Not at all I'm stating that it is racist to invent racism that doesn't exist and blame it on someone else's race exclusively. Some folks are really really into shouting "racism" for fun and profit."*
> 
> Only whites who are racists use this type of logic. Where is the fun in experiencing racism? And the only ones profiting from racism are people like Limbaugh, Hannity and people of that ilk.


BLM profits big time from invented racism.


----------



## MisterBeale

Pogo said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet they pay lower tax rates than lower income classes.
> 
> ...and there it is again. The cons common retort of jealousy. How can they be so dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, walks like a duck.........
> 
> I have no concern about what other people make.  If they do better than I do, they are lauded by me whereas you express contempt. If I'm upset because you have a beautiful wife, the only reason it bothers me is because she is more beautiful than my wife.  Pure jealousy.
> 
> Lower income people pay no income tax at all.  In fact slightly less than half of our people don't pay any income tax.  Payroll taxes, property taxes, gasoline taxes, cigarette and alcohol taxes, yes, we pay those, but those taxes go for things we use everyday or save up for our later years in life.  If you live the average lifespan in this country, you will get back every dollar you and your employer paid into Social Security and Medicare and much more.  However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.  Half of us don't pay anything into the actual federal government outside of SS and Medicare which again, we get back anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay?  That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does.  Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Raymond essentially mouths exactly what Rush spouts. It’s sad so many are so easily duped into supporting the wealthy oligarchs , over their self interest.
> 
> I once thought as he did, in my youth. We can only hope Raymond and those like him wakeup and reach the high level of intelligence we have, but I fear it’s too late for Raymond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, truth.
> And somewhat ironical that you'd bring it up since you melted down about this...... huh Mistah B?
Click to expand...

I 'melted down," as you so lamely trolled. . . b/c you wanted me to acknowledge stupidity.  Do you?  No, you participate in it.  And everyone knows it.

Only you could equate hyperbole like this;






. . . as "atrocities."


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

IM2 said:


> That's an excuse ray. Whites have more of everything that prevent crime, yet they commit more.
> 
> ALL RISE!!
> The Honorable IM2 will present this evenings lesson.
> 
> The title of tonight's lesson:



Your post is 



Per capita is the only way to measure anything when it comes to people IF you want a fair and honest comparison.  In your previous post you tried to make the claim that whites kill more than blacks.  No, we do not......at least at a per capita rate.  Blacks kill way more people than whites per capita.  Same hold true with all violent crime and theft.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BWK said:


> You just made the best case yet for not handing out to the rich, a $2 trillion dollar tax cut.



But fund the arts, PBS, NPR and like?  Why is it never Democrat spending that adds to the debt and only Republicans cuts that do?


----------



## 9thIDdoc

BWK said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people start imagining things that are not happening or who vote for and supported the political class that refuses to live by the rules they enact, and deemed itself exempt from the laws that govern this land, and who have stolen elections by voter suppression, then call for civil war because nobody wants that shit to continue, those people are delusional.  And that's what has happened to the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you call a person who blames the actions of people 200 years ago, for their incompetence today?  Delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that 200 years ago when we watched the father and son hillbilly team in Georgia hunting black men? They bagged one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Individual crimes are horrible.  Care to explain how the actions of two assholes is systemic racism?  And, if you truly cared about black lives you would demand real actions be taken to curb black on black crime which kills orders of magnitude more black children than whitey ever could.
> 
> In other words, stop talking out of your wide ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Systemic racism is when people feel free to murder blacks because they know the police will give them a pass. Do you think what happened in Georgia was an isolated incident? George Zimmerman also had a successful negro hunt and walked away. This stuff isn`t limited to the former traitor states. This one happened near my town 25 years ago. A cousin of a Pittsburgh Steeler had borrowed his cousin`s Jaguar and was pulled over and killed for it. No one went to jail. Driving a Jaguar while being black cost him his life. Remember Jonny Gammage, who never got justice (Commentary) - syracuse.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The claim that anybody of any given race that is killed is killed because of their race is itself racism. Some folks whine about "racism" in an attempt to get a free pass for whatever crime they wish to commit and then are amazed when they are actually held accountable for their actions. No sympathy from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait --- you're actually sitting on this board proposing that "it's racist" to notice racism?
> 
> That's racist.
> 
> We could pile this on all night.  Yuk yuk.  But the important thing is that we trivialize actual racism, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all I'm stating that it is racist to invent racism that doesn't exist and blame it on someone else's race exclusively. Some folks are really really into shouting "racism" for fun and profit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show us where the profit is?
Click to expand...

Rioting and looting make invented racism fun and profitable. BLM has turned invented racism into big business.


----------



## IM2

9thIDdoc said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people start imagining things that are not happening or who vote for and supported the political class that refuses to live by the rules they enact, and deemed itself exempt from the laws that govern this land, and who have stolen elections by voter suppression, then call for civil war because nobody wants that shit to continue, those people are delusional.  And that's what has happened to the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you call a person who blames the actions of people 200 years ago, for their incompetence today?  Delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that 200 years ago when we watched the father and son hillbilly team in Georgia hunting black men? They bagged one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Individual crimes are horrible.  Care to explain how the actions of two assholes is systemic racism?  And, if you truly cared about black lives you would demand real actions be taken to curb black on black crime which kills orders of magnitude more black children than whitey ever could.
> 
> In other words, stop talking out of your wide ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Systemic racism is when people feel free to murder blacks because they know the police will give them a pass. Do you think what happened in Georgia was an isolated incident? George Zimmerman also had a successful negro hunt and walked away. This stuff isn`t limited to the former traitor states. This one happened near my town 25 years ago. A cousin of a Pittsburgh Steeler had borrowed his cousin`s Jaguar and was pulled over and killed for it. No one went to jail. Driving a Jaguar while being black cost him his life. Remember Jonny Gammage, who never got justice (Commentary) - syracuse.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The claim that anybody of any given race that is killed is killed because of their race is itself racism. Some folks whine about "racism" in an attempt to get a free pass for whatever crime they wish to commit and then are amazed when they are actually held accountable for their actions. No sympathy from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually that's a reality that happens. Racism is a belief that you are superior based on race, you don't get to make up definitions for it because you don't like hearing what whites have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with your definition of racism. You don't get to assume I'm racist based on whatever race I happen to be. Doing so is racist because doing so implies that your race is superior to mine because my race is racist and yours isn't (which is total bullspit). I am no more responsible for what someone else has done-whether we are of the same race or not-than you are no matter how much you insist otherwise.
Click to expand...

Wrong. When whites have a 400 year pattern of racist behavior and a white person repeats the same beliefs held by racists, one can conclude that perhaps you are just like them. Now when you can provide evidence of 400 years of black racist behavior and not black peoples angry response to racism put on us, you can make the claims you do. Last when talking about the effect of a system based on white group preference your excuse of what you aren't responsible for as an individual is without merit. I am have never committed a crime but I have to listen to white bullshit about black on black crime all the time. The I am an individual claim is NEVER used then, nor did you consider using it in that instance. Such things give people away.


----------



## Indeependent

IM2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo, woe is me!
> 
> The other half believes in equality for all, do not want their kids and families killed by crazy loons with machine guns. We want them safe and happy.
> 
> They want decent Jobs, good Schools to educate their children, fair taxes, decent Health care for all, taking care of the elderly and children. Birth control so they do not have so many poor children, thus avoiding abortion.
> 
> Giving people a hand up when they need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have most of these things now.  If you want government to put this force field around every human being, they don't even have that in Democrat utopias like North Korea and Cuba.  However in places like that, the government provides jobs, takes care of the young and elderly, free healthcare, makes sure nobody has anyway to protect themselves in their cradle-to-grave government you desire here.  You should move there and try it out first.
> 
> Of course if you don't want to move, we have areas like that here; places where you do get free healthcare, don't have to worry about unwanted pregnancy, nobody has guns or money except the government.  We call these places prisons, and they're not that difficult to join.  The best part for you is, they are full of Democrats already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. What we have now is a government entirely controlled by the ultra wealthy for the benefit of the ultra wealthy. Sadly, people like you refuse to accept this reality, as you’re blinded by your dogma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The honest to god truth?
> 
> Ray could do with a good month of really listening to NPR and PBS, and taking to heart the POV there, and Mary should listen to a good month of Rush Limbaugh, and taking to heart that POV. . .
> 
> And then BOTH of them need to learn everything written by Lysander Spooner and Larkin Rose, and video taped sessions by Rose.
> 
> 
> 
> They both need to unshackle their minds and get rid of having other folks tell them how to think.  Understanding is key.
> 
> . . . and consequently, disabuse themselves of the notion, that if they disagree, that they are in fact, not each others enemies, nor do they have the right to foist their ideas off on each other.  They are Americans, so act like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listened to Randi Rhodes and Thom Hartmann for a few years when GW was destroying the US.
> The problem is that both sides go too far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true, but why?  I think it’s to divide us for the benefit of the oligarchs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give a rich man a penny and he'll get an erection.
> Give a Liberal man a chick and he'll want a guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, hate gives you comfort. Color me surprised. Tell us, what exactly have gay people done to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just relating fact.
> I like most gay people and couples I meet as they know how to not push it in your face.
> It's the asshole gays on line here who want hetero to be gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait a minute, what? "Want heterosexuals to be gay?" Seriously? What gays want, and what heterosexuals are going to do are two different things. What makes you think hetero sexuals will choose to be gay? Do you have some scientific evidence proving this point of yours? Answer, no you don't. You are talking shit, to hide your own hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest you visit YouTube on occasion; you know, the YouTube that is now censoring conservatives because the Gays working for YouTube are very *sensitive*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, as I suspected. You hate gays. Maybe you are afraid of them? Who knows. The fact that you are worried about the sensitivity of gays working for You-tube, tells us this is one of the things that keeps you up at night. You were too obvious, and your hate is clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because everybody in Biden's cabinet has to be female, minority and a lesbian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a hater and a liar. Biden also has white male Caucasians in his cabinet. Meet Joe Biden's Cabinet picks | Pictures | Reuters
> 
> Dude, you are simply pitiful at lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently you don't check out what BLM and AOC want.
> BLM and AOC are on your side of the aisle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And neither do you.
Click to expand...

*And neither do you.* 
Is you reply supposed to make sense?


----------



## BWK

9thIDdoc said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people start imagining things that are not happening or who vote for and supported the political class that refuses to live by the rules they enact, and deemed itself exempt from the laws that govern this land, and who have stolen elections by voter suppression, then call for civil war because nobody wants that shit to continue, those people are delusional.  And that's what has happened to the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you call a person who blames the actions of people 200 years ago, for their incompetence today?  Delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that 200 years ago when we watched the father and son hillbilly team in Georgia hunting black men? They bagged one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Individual crimes are horrible.  Care to explain how the actions of two assholes is systemic racism?  And, if you truly cared about black lives you would demand real actions be taken to curb black on black crime which kills orders of magnitude more black children than whitey ever could.
> 
> In other words, stop talking out of your wide ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Systemic racism is when people feel free to murder blacks because they know the police will give them a pass. Do you think what happened in Georgia was an isolated incident? George Zimmerman also had a successful negro hunt and walked away. This stuff isn`t limited to the former traitor states. This one happened near my town 25 years ago. A cousin of a Pittsburgh Steeler had borrowed his cousin`s Jaguar and was pulled over and killed for it. No one went to jail. Driving a Jaguar while being black cost him his life. Remember Jonny Gammage, who never got justice (Commentary) - syracuse.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The claim that anybody of any given race that is killed is killed because of their race is itself racism. Some folks whine about "racism" in an attempt to get a free pass for whatever crime they wish to commit and then are amazed when they are actually held accountable for their actions. No sympathy from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait --- you're actually sitting on this board proposing that "it's racist" to notice racism?
> 
> That's racist.
> 
> We could pile this on all night.  Yuk yuk.  But the important thing is that we trivialize actual racism, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all I'm stating that it is racist to invent racism that doesn't exist and blame it on someone else's race exclusively. Some folks are really really into shouting "racism" for fun and profit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show us where the profit is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rioting and looting make invented racism fun and profitable. BLM has turned invented racism into big business.
Click to expand...

When folks are arrested for rioting and looting, how is that profitable?


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo, woe is me!
> 
> The other half believes in equality for all, do not want their kids and families killed by crazy loons with machine guns. We want them safe and happy.
> 
> They want decent Jobs, good Schools to educate their children, fair taxes, decent Health care for all, taking care of the elderly and children. Birth control so they do not have so many poor children, thus avoiding abortion.
> 
> Giving people a hand up when they need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have most of these things now.  If you want government to put this force field around every human being, they don't even have that in Democrat utopias like North Korea and Cuba.  However in places like that, the government provides jobs, takes care of the young and elderly, free healthcare, makes sure nobody has anyway to protect themselves in their cradle-to-grave government you desire here.  You should move there and try it out first.
> 
> Of course if you don't want to move, we have areas like that here; places where you do get free healthcare, don't have to worry about unwanted pregnancy, nobody has guns or money except the government.  We call these places prisons, and they're not that difficult to join.  The best part for you is, they are full of Democrats already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. What we have now is a government entirely controlled by the ultra wealthy for the benefit of the ultra wealthy. Sadly, people like you refuse to accept this reality, as you’re blinded by your dogma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The honest to god truth?
> 
> Ray could do with a good month of really listening to NPR and PBS, and taking to heart the POV there, and Mary should listen to a good month of Rush Limbaugh, and taking to heart that POV. . .
> 
> And then BOTH of them need to learn everything written by Lysander Spooner and Larkin Rose, and video taped sessions by Rose.
> 
> 
> 
> They both need to unshackle their minds and get rid of having other folks tell them how to think.  Understanding is key.
> 
> . . . and consequently, disabuse themselves of the notion, that if they disagree, that they are in fact, not each others enemies, nor do they have the right to foist their ideas off on each other.  They are Americans, so act like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listened to Randi Rhodes and Thom Hartmann for a few years when GW was destroying the US.
> The problem is that both sides go too far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true, but why?  I think it’s to divide us for the benefit of the oligarchs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give a rich man a penny and he'll get an erection.
> Give a Liberal man a chick and he'll want a guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, hate gives you comfort. Color me surprised. Tell us, what exactly have gay people done to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just relating fact.
> I like most gay people and couples I meet as they know how to not push it in your face.
> It's the asshole gays on line here who want hetero to be gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait a minute, what? "Want heterosexuals to be gay?" Seriously? What gays want, and what heterosexuals are going to do are two different things. What makes you think hetero sexuals will choose to be gay? Do you have some scientific evidence proving this point of yours? Answer, no you don't. You are talking shit, to hide your own hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest you visit YouTube on occasion; you know, the YouTube that is now censoring conservatives because the Gays working for YouTube are very *sensitive*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, as I suspected. You hate gays. Maybe you are afraid of them? Who knows. The fact that you are worried about the sensitivity of gays working for You-tube, tells us this is one of the things that keeps you up at night. You were too obvious, and your hate is clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because everybody in Biden's cabinet has to be female, minority and a lesbian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a hater and a liar. Biden also has white male Caucasians in his cabinet. Meet Joe Biden's Cabinet picks | Pictures | Reuters
> 
> Dude, you are simply pitiful at lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently you don't check out what BLM and AOC want.
> BLM and AOC are on your side of the aisle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And neither do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *And neither do you.*
> Is you reply supposed to make sense?
Click to expand...

Yes, and so is your racist question. You are definitely eat up with the hate.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo, woe is me!
> 
> The other half believes in equality for all, do not want their kids and families killed by crazy loons with machine guns. We want them safe and happy.
> 
> They want decent Jobs, good Schools to educate their children, fair taxes, decent Health care for all, taking care of the elderly and children. Birth control so they do not have so many poor children, thus avoiding abortion.
> 
> Giving people a hand up when they need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have most of these things now.  If you want government to put this force field around every human being, they don't even have that in Democrat utopias like North Korea and Cuba.  However in places like that, the government provides jobs, takes care of the young and elderly, free healthcare, makes sure nobody has anyway to protect themselves in their cradle-to-grave government you desire here.  You should move there and try it out first.
> 
> Of course if you don't want to move, we have areas like that here; places where you do get free healthcare, don't have to worry about unwanted pregnancy, nobody has guns or money except the government.  We call these places prisons, and they're not that difficult to join.  The best part for you is, they are full of Democrats already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. What we have now is a government entirely controlled by the ultra wealthy for the benefit of the ultra wealthy. Sadly, people like you refuse to accept this reality, as you’re blinded by your dogma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The honest to god truth?
> 
> Ray could do with a good month of really listening to NPR and PBS, and taking to heart the POV there, and Mary should listen to a good month of Rush Limbaugh, and taking to heart that POV. . .
> 
> And then BOTH of them need to learn everything written by Lysander Spooner and Larkin Rose, and video taped sessions by Rose.
> 
> 
> 
> They both need to unshackle their minds and get rid of having other folks tell them how to think.  Understanding is key.
> 
> . . . and consequently, disabuse themselves of the notion, that if they disagree, that they are in fact, not each others enemies, nor do they have the right to foist their ideas off on each other.  They are Americans, so act like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listened to Randi Rhodes and Thom Hartmann for a few years when GW was destroying the US.
> The problem is that both sides go too far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true, but why?  I think it’s to divide us for the benefit of the oligarchs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give a rich man a penny and he'll get an erection.
> Give a Liberal man a chick and he'll want a guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, hate gives you comfort. Color me surprised. Tell us, what exactly have gay people done to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just relating fact.
> I like most gay people and couples I meet as they know how to not push it in your face.
> It's the asshole gays on line here who want hetero to be gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait a minute, what? "Want heterosexuals to be gay?" Seriously? What gays want, and what heterosexuals are going to do are two different things. What makes you think hetero sexuals will choose to be gay? Do you have some scientific evidence proving this point of yours? Answer, no you don't. You are talking shit, to hide your own hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest you visit YouTube on occasion; you know, the YouTube that is now censoring conservatives because the Gays working for YouTube are very *sensitive*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, as I suspected. You hate gays. Maybe you are afraid of them? Who knows. The fact that you are worried about the sensitivity of gays working for You-tube, tells us this is one of the things that keeps you up at night. You were too obvious, and your hate is clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because everybody in Biden's cabinet has to be female, minority and a lesbian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a hater and a liar. Biden also has white male Caucasians in his cabinet. Meet Joe Biden's Cabinet picks | Pictures | Reuters
> 
> Dude, you are simply pitiful at lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently you don't check out what BLM and AOC want.
> BLM and AOC are on your side of the aisle.
Click to expand...

"My side of the aisle?" I'm on the side of the aisle that protects peoples human and civil rights. What side are you on? Lol! We already established that now didn't we?


----------



## BWK

MisterBeale said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet they pay lower tax rates than lower income classes.
> 
> ...and there it is again. The cons common retort of jealousy. How can they be so dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, walks like a duck.........
> 
> I have no concern about what other people make.  If they do better than I do, they are lauded by me whereas you express contempt. If I'm upset because you have a beautiful wife, the only reason it bothers me is because she is more beautiful than my wife.  Pure jealousy.
> 
> Lower income people pay no income tax at all.  In fact slightly less than half of our people don't pay any income tax.  Payroll taxes, property taxes, gasoline taxes, cigarette and alcohol taxes, yes, we pay those, but those taxes go for things we use everyday or save up for our later years in life.  If you live the average lifespan in this country, you will get back every dollar you and your employer paid into Social Security and Medicare and much more.  However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.  Half of us don't pay anything into the actual federal government outside of SS and Medicare which again, we get back anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay?  That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does.  Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Raymond essentially mouths exactly what Rush spouts. It’s sad so many are so easily duped into supporting the wealthy oligarchs , over their self interest.
> 
> I once thought as he did, in my youth. We can only hope Raymond and those like him wakeup and reach the high level of intelligence we have, but I fear it’s too late for Raymond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, truth.
> And somewhat ironical that you'd bring it up since you melted down about this...... huh Mistah B?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I 'melted down," as you so lamely trolled. . . b/c you wanted me to acknowledge stupidity.  Do you?  No, you participate in it.  And everyone knows it.
> 
> Only you could equate hyperbole like this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . as "atrocities."
Click to expand...

Trump is responsible for over 300,000 deaths. At least your picture is not from a real person. 
We can show you body bags of people who are directly linked to Trump. And the body bags have real people in them.


----------



## BWK

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just made the best case yet for not handing out to the rich, a $2 trillion dollar tax cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But fund the arts, PBS, NPR and like?  Why is it never Democrat spending that adds to the debt and only Republicans cuts that do?
Click to expand...

"PBS and NPR, aren't even considered a number to be measured up against $2 trillion. Can you even come close to an intelligent rebuttal? Lol! I'm embarrassed. 

And by the way, did you know that NPR and PBS are funded through mostly private donations?     Public Radio Finances


----------



## BWK

Ray From Cleveland said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's an excuse ray. Whites have more of everything that prevent crime, yet they commit more.
> 
> ALL RISE!!
> The Honorable IM2 will present this evenings lesson.
> 
> The title of tonight's lesson:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is
> 
> View attachment 431707
> 
> Per capita is the only way to measure anything when it comes to people IF you want a fair and honest comparison.  In your previous post you tried to make the claim that whites kill more than blacks.  No, we do not......at least at a per capita rate.  Blacks kill way more people than whites per capita.  Same hold true with all violent crime and theft.
Click to expand...

OMG you are so unbelievably ignorant.


----------



## BWK

9thIDdoc said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Not at all I'm stating that it is racist to invent racism that doesn't exist and blame it on someone else's race exclusively. Some folks are really really into shouting "racism" for fun and profit."*
> 
> Only whites who are racists use this type of logic. Where is the fun in experiencing racism? And the only ones profiting from racism are people like Limbaugh, Hannity and people of that ilk.
> 
> 
> 
> BLM profits big time from invented racism.
Click to expand...

Show us the figures, and how its invented?


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo, woe is me!
> 
> The other half believes in equality for all, do not want their kids and families killed by crazy loons with machine guns. We want them safe and happy.
> 
> They want decent Jobs, good Schools to educate their children, fair taxes, decent Health care for all, taking care of the elderly and children. Birth control so they do not have so many poor children, thus avoiding abortion.
> 
> Giving people a hand up when they need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have most of these things now.  If you want government to put this force field around every human being, they don't even have that in Democrat utopias like North Korea and Cuba.  However in places like that, the government provides jobs, takes care of the young and elderly, free healthcare, makes sure nobody has anyway to protect themselves in their cradle-to-grave government you desire here.  You should move there and try it out first.
> 
> Of course if you don't want to move, we have areas like that here; places where you do get free healthcare, don't have to worry about unwanted pregnancy, nobody has guns or money except the government.  We call these places prisons, and they're not that difficult to join.  The best part for you is, they are full of Democrats already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. What we have now is a government entirely controlled by the ultra wealthy for the benefit of the ultra wealthy. Sadly, people like you refuse to accept this reality, as you’re blinded by your dogma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The honest to god truth?
> 
> Ray could do with a good month of really listening to NPR and PBS, and taking to heart the POV there, and Mary should listen to a good month of Rush Limbaugh, and taking to heart that POV. . .
> 
> And then BOTH of them need to learn everything written by Lysander Spooner and Larkin Rose, and video taped sessions by Rose.
> 
> 
> 
> They both need to unshackle their minds and get rid of having other folks tell them how to think.  Understanding is key.
> 
> . . . and consequently, disabuse themselves of the notion, that if they disagree, that they are in fact, not each others enemies, nor do they have the right to foist their ideas off on each other.  They are Americans, so act like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listened to Randi Rhodes and Thom Hartmann for a few years when GW was destroying the US.
> The problem is that both sides go too far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true, but why?  I think it’s to divide us for the benefit of the oligarchs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give a rich man a penny and he'll get an erection.
> Give a Liberal man a chick and he'll want a guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, hate gives you comfort. Color me surprised. Tell us, what exactly have gay people done to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just relating fact.
> I like most gay people and couples I meet as they know how to not push it in your face.
> It's the asshole gays on line here who want hetero to be gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait a minute, what? "Want heterosexuals to be gay?" Seriously? What gays want, and what heterosexuals are going to do are two different things. What makes you think hetero sexuals will choose to be gay? Do you have some scientific evidence proving this point of yours? Answer, no you don't. You are talking shit, to hide your own hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest you visit YouTube on occasion; you know, the YouTube that is now censoring conservatives because the Gays working for YouTube are very *sensitive*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, as I suspected. You hate gays. Maybe you are afraid of them? Who knows. The fact that you are worried about the sensitivity of gays working for You-tube, tells us this is one of the things that keeps you up at night. You were too obvious, and your hate is clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because everybody in Biden's cabinet has to be female, minority and a lesbian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a hater and a liar. Biden also has white male Caucasians in his cabinet. Meet Joe Biden's Cabinet picks | Pictures | Reuters
> 
> Dude, you are simply pitiful at lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently you don't check out what BLM and AOC want.
> BLM and AOC are on your side of the aisle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "My side of the aisle?" I'm on the side of the aisle that protects peoples human and civil rights. What side are you on? Lol! We already established that now didn't we?
Click to expand...

It seems you usually fail to recognize the overtly violent Liberals out there.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo, woe is me!
> 
> The other half believes in equality for all, do not want their kids and families killed by crazy loons with machine guns. We want them safe and happy.
> 
> They want decent Jobs, good Schools to educate their children, fair taxes, decent Health care for all, taking care of the elderly and children. Birth control so they do not have so many poor children, thus avoiding abortion.
> 
> Giving people a hand up when they need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have most of these things now.  If you want government to put this force field around every human being, they don't even have that in Democrat utopias like North Korea and Cuba.  However in places like that, the government provides jobs, takes care of the young and elderly, free healthcare, makes sure nobody has anyway to protect themselves in their cradle-to-grave government you desire here.  You should move there and try it out first.
> 
> Of course if you don't want to move, we have areas like that here; places where you do get free healthcare, don't have to worry about unwanted pregnancy, nobody has guns or money except the government.  We call these places prisons, and they're not that difficult to join.  The best part for you is, they are full of Democrats already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. What we have now is a government entirely controlled by the ultra wealthy for the benefit of the ultra wealthy. Sadly, people like you refuse to accept this reality, as you’re blinded by your dogma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The honest to god truth?
> 
> Ray could do with a good month of really listening to NPR and PBS, and taking to heart the POV there, and Mary should listen to a good month of Rush Limbaugh, and taking to heart that POV. . .
> 
> And then BOTH of them need to learn everything written by Lysander Spooner and Larkin Rose, and video taped sessions by Rose.
> 
> 
> 
> They both need to unshackle their minds and get rid of having other folks tell them how to think.  Understanding is key.
> 
> . . . and consequently, disabuse themselves of the notion, that if they disagree, that they are in fact, not each others enemies, nor do they have the right to foist their ideas off on each other.  They are Americans, so act like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listened to Randi Rhodes and Thom Hartmann for a few years when GW was destroying the US.
> The problem is that both sides go too far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true, but why?  I think it’s to divide us for the benefit of the oligarchs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give a rich man a penny and he'll get an erection.
> Give a Liberal man a chick and he'll want a guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, hate gives you comfort. Color me surprised. Tell us, what exactly have gay people done to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just relating fact.
> I like most gay people and couples I meet as they know how to not push it in your face.
> It's the asshole gays on line here who want hetero to be gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait a minute, what? "Want heterosexuals to be gay?" Seriously? What gays want, and what heterosexuals are going to do are two different things. What makes you think hetero sexuals will choose to be gay? Do you have some scientific evidence proving this point of yours? Answer, no you don't. You are talking shit, to hide your own hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest you visit YouTube on occasion; you know, the YouTube that is now censoring conservatives because the Gays working for YouTube are very *sensitive*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, as I suspected. You hate gays. Maybe you are afraid of them? Who knows. The fact that you are worried about the sensitivity of gays working for You-tube, tells us this is one of the things that keeps you up at night. You were too obvious, and your hate is clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because everybody in Biden's cabinet has to be female, minority and a lesbian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a hater and a liar. Biden also has white male Caucasians in his cabinet. Meet Joe Biden's Cabinet picks | Pictures | Reuters
> 
> Dude, you are simply pitiful at lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently you don't check out what BLM and AOC want.
> BLM and AOC are on your side of the aisle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "My side of the aisle?" I'm on the side of the aisle that protects peoples human and civil rights. What side are you on? Lol! We already established that now didn't we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems you usually fail to recognize the overtly violent Liberals out there.
Click to expand...

Running from the argument I see. Nice try.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BWK said:


> OMG you are so unbelievably ignorant.



Don't use words you don't know the definition of.  It makes YOU look ignorant.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo, woe is me!
> 
> The other half believes in equality for all, do not want their kids and families killed by crazy loons with machine guns. We want them safe and happy.
> 
> They want decent Jobs, good Schools to educate their children, fair taxes, decent Health care for all, taking care of the elderly and children. Birth control so they do not have so many poor children, thus avoiding abortion.
> 
> Giving people a hand up when they need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have most of these things now.  If you want government to put this force field around every human being, they don't even have that in Democrat utopias like North Korea and Cuba.  However in places like that, the government provides jobs, takes care of the young and elderly, free healthcare, makes sure nobody has anyway to protect themselves in their cradle-to-grave government you desire here.  You should move there and try it out first.
> 
> Of course if you don't want to move, we have areas like that here; places where you do get free healthcare, don't have to worry about unwanted pregnancy, nobody has guns or money except the government.  We call these places prisons, and they're not that difficult to join.  The best part for you is, they are full of Democrats already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. What we have now is a government entirely controlled by the ultra wealthy for the benefit of the ultra wealthy. Sadly, people like you refuse to accept this reality, as you’re blinded by your dogma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The honest to god truth?
> 
> Ray could do with a good month of really listening to NPR and PBS, and taking to heart the POV there, and Mary should listen to a good month of Rush Limbaugh, and taking to heart that POV. . .
> 
> And then BOTH of them need to learn everything written by Lysander Spooner and Larkin Rose, and video taped sessions by Rose.
> 
> 
> 
> They both need to unshackle their minds and get rid of having other folks tell them how to think.  Understanding is key.
> 
> . . . and consequently, disabuse themselves of the notion, that if they disagree, that they are in fact, not each others enemies, nor do they have the right to foist their ideas off on each other.  They are Americans, so act like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listened to Randi Rhodes and Thom Hartmann for a few years when GW was destroying the US.
> The problem is that both sides go too far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true, but why?  I think it’s to divide us for the benefit of the oligarchs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give a rich man a penny and he'll get an erection.
> Give a Liberal man a chick and he'll want a guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, hate gives you comfort. Color me surprised. Tell us, what exactly have gay people done to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just relating fact.
> I like most gay people and couples I meet as they know how to not push it in your face.
> It's the asshole gays on line here who want hetero to be gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait a minute, what? "Want heterosexuals to be gay?" Seriously? What gays want, and what heterosexuals are going to do are two different things. What makes you think hetero sexuals will choose to be gay? Do you have some scientific evidence proving this point of yours? Answer, no you don't. You are talking shit, to hide your own hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest you visit YouTube on occasion; you know, the YouTube that is now censoring conservatives because the Gays working for YouTube are very *sensitive*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, as I suspected. You hate gays. Maybe you are afraid of them? Who knows. The fact that you are worried about the sensitivity of gays working for You-tube, tells us this is one of the things that keeps you up at night. You were too obvious, and your hate is clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because everybody in Biden's cabinet has to be female, minority and a lesbian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a hater and a liar. Biden also has white male Caucasians in his cabinet. Meet Joe Biden's Cabinet picks | Pictures | Reuters
> 
> Dude, you are simply pitiful at lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently you don't check out what BLM and AOC want.
> BLM and AOC are on your side of the aisle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "My side of the aisle?" I'm on the side of the aisle that protects peoples human and civil rights. What side are you on? Lol! We already established that now didn't we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems you usually fail to recognize the overtly violent Liberals out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Running from the argument I see. Nice try.
Click to expand...

I read CNN and Fox as well as a dozen others and I know what the Ds were demanding from Biden.
Thankfully, Biden's handlers weren't too interested.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BWK said:


> "PBS and NPR, aren't even considered a number to be measured up against $2 trillion. Can you even come close to an intelligent rebuttal? Lol! I'm embarrassed.
> 
> And by the way, did you know that NPR and PBS are funded through mostly private donations?



And they are funded by the taxpayers too, just like the Kennedy Center and Planned Parenthood.  You do know the Kennedy Center got a 100 million in the last stimulus package, don't you?  The Democrats also included it in this stimulus package as well.  Whether they will agree to it or not won't be known until tomorrow.  But it goes to show you how ridiculous it is to bring up tax cuts amid a party that's taking over who wants to provide reparations to blacks, payoff college student loans, and even free college.  People in glass houses.


----------



## BWK

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG you are so unbelievably ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't use words you don't know the definition of.  It makes YOU look ignorant.
Click to expand...

A post that only makes sense for you. And we aren't sure about that.


----------



## westwall

Anomalism said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Combatants only.  Only cowardly pieces of shit attack non-combatants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right wingers all over this board are fantasizing about shooting faggots, feminists and immigrants.
Click to expand...







No we aren't you idiot.   The LGTBQ community doesn't like traitors any more than we do.  They are going to shoot you just fine.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BWK said:


> Trump is responsible for over 300,000 deaths. At least your picture is not from a real person.
> We can show you body bags of people who are directly linked to Trump. And the body bags have real people in them.



What 300,000 deaths is Trump responsible for?  That would be as stupid as me saying DumBama is responsible for the over 200,000 deaths from the flu that took place under his two terms.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> It's true.  War is hell.  No one should ever wish for it.
> 
> Now, when it comes to motivation, the left has provided PLENTY.  So, if war is a must, we're all bloodthirsty enough to carry it out to the filthy, ruthless end.
Click to expand...

I got dibs on George Soros....


----------



## BWK

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG you are so unbelievably ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't use words you don't know the definition of.  It makes YOU look ignorant.
Click to expand...

  Let's try this again for the visually impaired. Tell us, what are the exact figures the government is paying for NPR and PBS? You don't know do you? You lost this argument bigly.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

BS Filter said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're already in a civil war.  Some of you obviously weren't watching the news this past summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, but so far, we the adults have kept our composure and discipline.  The question remains as to whether the war will move into open hostilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's been minor gang confrontations, but the left doesn't really want to have totally unrestrained confrontations because they know they would get creamed.  They're agitators.  Their plan is poke, poke, poke, and then when they get flattened they run to mommy and cry about the mean nasty conservatives.  Cowards.
Click to expand...

The police wont come to their aid, and the military wont help them, the only people who might aid the prog slaves are the Chinese.  It will be a two front attack, but if the yellow bastards do invade, i hope the nukes go, and everyone bites the bullet.  Better to die free, than be a slave to a slant eyed..


----------



## BWK

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is responsible for over 300,000 deaths. At least your picture is not from a real person.
> We can show you body bags of people who are directly linked to Trump. And the body bags have real people in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What 300,000 deaths is Trump responsible for?  That would be as stupid as me saying DumBama is responsible for the over 200,000 deaths from the flu that took place under his two terms.
Click to expand...

That's already been explained hundreds of times on this very forum with no intelligent counter arguments. You are struggling to stay relevant, and it's not working.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is responsible for over 300,000 deaths. At least your picture is not from a real person.
> We can show you body bags of people who are directly linked to Trump. And the body bags have real people in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What 300,000 deaths is Trump responsible for?  That would be as stupid as me saying DumBama is responsible for the over 200,000 deaths from the flu that took place under his two terms.
Click to expand...

Obammy would also be responsible for all the deaths that happened because of his "Workplace violence" rhetoric while the rest of the country knew it was Muslims killing innocent people...


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo, woe is me!
> 
> The other half believes in equality for all, do not want their kids and families killed by crazy loons with machine guns. We want them safe and happy.
> 
> They want decent Jobs, good Schools to educate their children, fair taxes, decent Health care for all, taking care of the elderly and children. Birth control so they do not have so many poor children, thus avoiding abortion.
> 
> Giving people a hand up when they need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have most of these things now.  If you want government to put this force field around every human being, they don't even have that in Democrat utopias like North Korea and Cuba.  However in places like that, the government provides jobs, takes care of the young and elderly, free healthcare, makes sure nobody has anyway to protect themselves in their cradle-to-grave government you desire here.  You should move there and try it out first.
> 
> Of course if you don't want to move, we have areas like that here; places where you do get free healthcare, don't have to worry about unwanted pregnancy, nobody has guns or money except the government.  We call these places prisons, and they're not that difficult to join.  The best part for you is, they are full of Democrats already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. What we have now is a government entirely controlled by the ultra wealthy for the benefit of the ultra wealthy. Sadly, people like you refuse to accept this reality, as you’re blinded by your dogma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The honest to god truth?
> 
> Ray could do with a good month of really listening to NPR and PBS, and taking to heart the POV there, and Mary should listen to a good month of Rush Limbaugh, and taking to heart that POV. . .
> 
> And then BOTH of them need to learn everything written by Lysander Spooner and Larkin Rose, and video taped sessions by Rose.
> 
> 
> 
> They both need to unshackle their minds and get rid of having other folks tell them how to think.  Understanding is key.
> 
> . . . and consequently, disabuse themselves of the notion, that if they disagree, that they are in fact, not each others enemies, nor do they have the right to foist their ideas off on each other.  They are Americans, so act like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listened to Randi Rhodes and Thom Hartmann for a few years when GW was destroying the US.
> The problem is that both sides go too far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true, but why?  I think it’s to divide us for the benefit of the oligarchs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give a rich man a penny and he'll get an erection.
> Give a Liberal man a chick and he'll want a guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, hate gives you comfort. Color me surprised. Tell us, what exactly have gay people done to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just relating fact.
> I like most gay people and couples I meet as they know how to not push it in your face.
> It's the asshole gays on line here who want hetero to be gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait a minute, what? "Want heterosexuals to be gay?" Seriously? What gays want, and what heterosexuals are going to do are two different things. What makes you think hetero sexuals will choose to be gay? Do you have some scientific evidence proving this point of yours? Answer, no you don't. You are talking shit, to hide your own hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest you visit YouTube on occasion; you know, the YouTube that is now censoring conservatives because the Gays working for YouTube are very *sensitive*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, as I suspected. You hate gays. Maybe you are afraid of them? Who knows. The fact that you are worried about the sensitivity of gays working for You-tube, tells us this is one of the things that keeps you up at night. You were too obvious, and your hate is clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because everybody in Biden's cabinet has to be female, minority and a lesbian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a hater and a liar. Biden also has white male Caucasians in his cabinet. Meet Joe Biden's Cabinet picks | Pictures | Reuters
> 
> Dude, you are simply pitiful at lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently you don't check out what BLM and AOC want.
> BLM and AOC are on your side of the aisle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "My side of the aisle?" I'm on the side of the aisle that protects peoples human and civil rights. What side are you on? Lol! We already established that now didn't we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems you usually fail to recognize the overtly violent Liberals out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Running from the argument I see. Nice try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read CNN and Fox as well as a dozen others and I know what the Ds were demanding from Biden.
> Thankfully, Biden's handlers weren't too interested.
Click to expand...

You've gone off the reservation with the argument here. Between your homophobia, and racism, your nonsensical rants are your own canard to deal with. Of which I have no interest in caring about. You're a lost cause.


----------



## Anomalism

westwall said:


> No we aren't you idiot.   The LGTBQ community doesn't like traitors any more than we do.  They are going to shoot you just fine.



Who are _you_ going to be shooting tough guy?


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo, woe is me!
> 
> The other half believes in equality for all, do not want their kids and families killed by crazy loons with machine guns. We want them safe and happy.
> 
> They want decent Jobs, good Schools to educate their children, fair taxes, decent Health care for all, taking care of the elderly and children. Birth control so they do not have so many poor children, thus avoiding abortion.
> 
> Giving people a hand up when they need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have most of these things now.  If you want government to put this force field around every human being, they don't even have that in Democrat utopias like North Korea and Cuba.  However in places like that, the government provides jobs, takes care of the young and elderly, free healthcare, makes sure nobody has anyway to protect themselves in their cradle-to-grave government you desire here.  You should move there and try it out first.
> 
> Of course if you don't want to move, we have areas like that here; places where you do get free healthcare, don't have to worry about unwanted pregnancy, nobody has guns or money except the government.  We call these places prisons, and they're not that difficult to join.  The best part for you is, they are full of Democrats already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. What we have now is a government entirely controlled by the ultra wealthy for the benefit of the ultra wealthy. Sadly, people like you refuse to accept this reality, as you’re blinded by your dogma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The honest to god truth?
> 
> Ray could do with a good month of really listening to NPR and PBS, and taking to heart the POV there, and Mary should listen to a good month of Rush Limbaugh, and taking to heart that POV. . .
> 
> And then BOTH of them need to learn everything written by Lysander Spooner and Larkin Rose, and video taped sessions by Rose.
> 
> 
> 
> They both need to unshackle their minds and get rid of having other folks tell them how to think.  Understanding is key.
> 
> . . . and consequently, disabuse themselves of the notion, that if they disagree, that they are in fact, not each others enemies, nor do they have the right to foist their ideas off on each other.  They are Americans, so act like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listened to Randi Rhodes and Thom Hartmann for a few years when GW was destroying the US.
> The problem is that both sides go too far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true, but why?  I think it’s to divide us for the benefit of the oligarchs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give a rich man a penny and he'll get an erection.
> Give a Liberal man a chick and he'll want a guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, hate gives you comfort. Color me surprised. Tell us, what exactly have gay people done to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just relating fact.
> I like most gay people and couples I meet as they know how to not push it in your face.
> It's the asshole gays on line here who want hetero to be gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait a minute, what? "Want heterosexuals to be gay?" Seriously? What gays want, and what heterosexuals are going to do are two different things. What makes you think hetero sexuals will choose to be gay? Do you have some scientific evidence proving this point of yours? Answer, no you don't. You are talking shit, to hide your own hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest you visit YouTube on occasion; you know, the YouTube that is now censoring conservatives because the Gays working for YouTube are very *sensitive*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, as I suspected. You hate gays. Maybe you are afraid of them? Who knows. The fact that you are worried about the sensitivity of gays working for You-tube, tells us this is one of the things that keeps you up at night. You were too obvious, and your hate is clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because everybody in Biden's cabinet has to be female, minority and a lesbian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a hater and a liar. Biden also has white male Caucasians in his cabinet. Meet Joe Biden's Cabinet picks | Pictures | Reuters
> 
> Dude, you are simply pitiful at lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently you don't check out what BLM and AOC want.
> BLM and AOC are on your side of the aisle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "My side of the aisle?" I'm on the side of the aisle that protects peoples human and civil rights. What side are you on? Lol! We already established that now didn't we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems you usually fail to recognize the overtly violent Liberals out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Running from the argument I see. Nice try.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read CNN and Fox as well as a dozen others and I know what the Ds were demanding from Biden.
> Thankfully, Biden's handlers weren't too interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've gone off the reservation with the argument here. Between your homophobia, and racism, your nonsensical rants are your own canard to deal with. Of which I have no interest in caring about. You're a lost cause.
Click to expand...

Thanks for admitting you haven't been checking out various news outlets for the last month or so, not that Liberals read past headlines anyway.

I go to Reuters, AP, BBC, and a whole bunch of others and BLM and the Squad were screaming for minority females and gays.


----------



## BS Filter

andaronjim said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're already in a civil war.  Some of you obviously weren't watching the news this past summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, but so far, we the adults have kept our composure and discipline.  The question remains as to whether the war will move into open hostilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's been minor gang confrontations, but the left doesn't really want to have totally unrestrained confrontations because they know they would get creamed.  They're agitators.  Their plan is poke, poke, poke, and then when they get flattened they run to mommy and cry about the mean nasty conservatives.  Cowards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The police wont come to their aid, and the military wont help them, the only people who might aid the prog slaves are the Chinese.  It will be a two front attack, but if the yellow bastards do invade, i hope the nukes go, and everyone bites the bullet.  Better to die free, than be a slave to a slant eyed..
Click to expand...

It won't get that far.  The police should just stay out of it.  When the punks realize no one will protect them they'll stop this shit.  Cowards.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

IM2 said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people start imagining things that are not happening or who vote for and supported the political class that refuses to live by the rules they enact, and deemed itself exempt from the laws that govern this land, and who have stolen elections by voter suppression, then call for civil war because nobody wants that shit to continue, those people are delusional.  And that's what has happened to the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you call a person who blames the actions of people 200 years ago, for their incompetence today?  Delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that 200 years ago when we watched the father and son hillbilly team in Georgia hunting black men? They bagged one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Individual crimes are horrible.  Care to explain how the actions of two assholes is systemic racism?  And, if you truly cared about black lives you would demand real actions be taken to curb black on black crime which kills orders of magnitude more black children than whitey ever could.
> 
> In other words, stop talking out of your wide ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Systemic racism is when people feel free to murder blacks because they know the police will give them a pass. Do you think what happened in Georgia was an isolated incident? George Zimmerman also had a successful negro hunt and walked away. This stuff isn`t limited to the former traitor states. This one happened near my town 25 years ago. A cousin of a Pittsburgh Steeler had borrowed his cousin`s Jaguar and was pulled over and killed for it. No one went to jail. Driving a Jaguar while being black cost him his life. Remember Jonny Gammage, who never got justice (Commentary) - syracuse.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The claim that anybody of any given race that is killed is killed because of their race is itself racism. Some folks whine about "racism" in an attempt to get a free pass for whatever crime they wish to commit and then are amazed when they are actually held accountable for their actions. No sympathy from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually that's a reality that happens. Racism is a belief that you are superior based on race, you don't get to make up definitions for it because you don't like hearing what whites have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with your definition of racism. You don't get to assume I'm racist based on whatever race I happen to be. Doing so is racist because doing so implies that your race is superior to mine because my race is racist and yours isn't (which is total bullspit). I am no more responsible for what someone else has done-whether we are of the same race or not-than you are no matter how much you insist otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. When whites have a 400 year pattern of racist behavior and a white person repeats the same beliefs held by racists, one can conclude that perhaps you are just like them. Now when you can provide evidence of 400 years of black racist behavior and not black peoples angry response to racism put on us, you can make the claims you do. Last when talking about the effect of a system based on white group preference your excuse of what you aren't responsible for as an individual is without merit. I am have never committed a crime but I have to listen to white bullshit about black on black crime all the time. The I am an individual claim is NEVER used then, nor did you consider using it in that instance. Such things give people away.
Click to expand...

Again, BULLSPIT. Where exactly was it I ever accused you of a crime? Black on black or otherwise? Racism is a personal attitude or belief, not a racial trait. You are altogether wrong to assume you know what an unknown person's attitudes or beliefs are when you've never even met them. People make decisions based on what they know about people. White people tend to know and trust more white people than those of other races so it is altogether natural that their decisions tend to favor other white people. And the same is true other races if most of the people of their race are grouped together. That's not racist; that's just human. Whoever told you you had to listen to anything you didn't choose to? Not me. And I'm not going to listen to that "400 years of racism" bullshit. Whatever happened is not my fault nor my problem nor is it yours.


----------



## BWK

andaronjim said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is responsible for over 300,000 deaths. At least your picture is not from a real person.
> We can show you body bags of people who are directly linked to Trump. And the body bags have real people in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What 300,000 deaths is Trump responsible for?  That would be as stupid as me saying DumBama is responsible for the over 200,000 deaths from the flu that took place under his two terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obammy would also be responsible for all the deaths that happened because of his "Workplace violence" rhetoric while the rest of the country knew it was Muslims killing innocent people...
Click to expand...

Was it? https://www.congress.gov/116/bills/s894/BILLS-116s894is.xml


----------



## Aletheia4u

BWK said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Barnes a lawyer that at times host a show on Infowars. Had said that martial law will not be declare because it is against the law for the military to get involve with election disputes. And he said that Pres. Trump can't prove voter machine tampering. It is hard to prove in the court of law. But examining the signatures on the ballots he can prove in court. And he said that is why the Deep state had him focusing more on the voter machines cases instead of the ballot's signature case.  So it was a psyop to diverting everyone's attentions from off the ballot's signature cases and onto the voter machine which I believe that it was rehearsed. That is why they have had the machines glitches done right on live T.V.  And that is why Millie Weaver's friends had put out the story of voter machine tampering to lure Pres. Trump's supporters from off of the validity of the signatures on the ballots, to something that can't be proven at all in the court of law.
> But none of the supreme court justices never hinted around to Pres. Trump about that. I know that judges aren't allowed to give legal advice while the court is in session.
> And so the conservatives are not looking forward for a civil war because Pres. Trump will be doing another term in office. The only ones will be trying to start one are the Far Lefties. and their commander in chief Soros
> 
> View attachment 431685
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a total crock of shit. Compliments from your own post. Biden was declared the winner, and Trump will be escorted off the premise. No war needed.
Click to expand...










						Trump Lawyer Details Trump Plan For Victory
					

Remember the faithless electors or the past, used by Pelosi to try to overturn the elections in 2016. Robert Barnes remembers the details and lays the plan for the Trump Campaign to probably take these electors to task to win the election.




					79days.news


----------



## 9thIDdoc

BWK said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people start imagining things that are not happening or who vote for and supported the political class that refuses to live by the rules they enact, and deemed itself exempt from the laws that govern this land, and who have stolen elections by voter suppression, then call for civil war because nobody wants that shit to continue, those people are delusional.  And that's what has happened to the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you call a person who blames the actions of people 200 years ago, for their incompetence today?  Delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that 200 years ago when we watched the father and son hillbilly team in Georgia hunting black men? They bagged one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Individual crimes are horrible.  Care to explain how the actions of two assholes is systemic racism?  And, if you truly cared about black lives you would demand real actions be taken to curb black on black crime which kills orders of magnitude more black children than whitey ever could.
> 
> In other words, stop talking out of your wide ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Systemic racism is when people feel free to murder blacks because they know the police will give them a pass. Do you think what happened in Georgia was an isolated incident? George Zimmerman also had a successful negro hunt and walked away. This stuff isn`t limited to the former traitor states. This one happened near my town 25 years ago. A cousin of a Pittsburgh Steeler had borrowed his cousin`s Jaguar and was pulled over and killed for it. No one went to jail. Driving a Jaguar while being black cost him his life. Remember Jonny Gammage, who never got justice (Commentary) - syracuse.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The claim that anybody of any given race that is killed is killed because of their race is itself racism. Some folks whine about "racism" in an attempt to get a free pass for whatever crime they wish to commit and then are amazed when they are actually held accountable for their actions. No sympathy from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait --- you're actually sitting on this board proposing that "it's racist" to notice racism?
> 
> That's racist.
> 
> We could pile this on all night.  Yuk yuk.  But the important thing is that we trivialize actual racism, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all I'm stating that it is racist to invent racism that doesn't exist and blame it on someone else's race exclusively. Some folks are really really into shouting "racism" for fun and profit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show us where the profit is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rioting and looting make invented racism fun and profitable. BLM has turned invented racism into big business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When folks are arrested for rioting and looting, how is that profitable?
Click to expand...

It isn't which is why it is profitable to use any excuse to have the police called away and/or unfunded.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BWK said:


> That's already been explained hundreds of times on this very forum with no intelligent counter arguments. You are struggling to stay relevant, and it's not working.



Then why don't you remind us of what's been discussed.  You are making claim that President Trump is responsible for a microorganism that's killing Americans, most of whom weren't taking precautions, or were near death anyway.  How is it DumBama is not responsible for a similar microorganism--one in which we have shots to prevent getting it?


----------



## BWK

Aletheia4u said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Barnes a lawyer that at times host a show on Infowars. Had said that martial law will not be declare because it is against the law for the military to get involve with election disputes. And he said that Pres. Trump can't prove voter machine tampering. It is hard to prove in the court of law. But examining the signatures on the ballots he can prove in court. And he said that is why the Deep state had him focusing more on the voter machines cases instead of the ballot's signature case.  So it was a psyop to diverting everyone's attentions from off the ballot's signature cases and onto the voter machine which I believe that it was rehearsed. That is why they have had the machines glitches done right on live T.V.  And that is why Millie Weaver's friends had put out the story of voter machine tampering to lure Pres. Trump's supporters from off of the validity of the signatures on the ballots, to something that can't be proven at all in the court of law.
> But none of the supreme court justices never hinted around to Pres. Trump about that. I know that judges aren't allowed to give legal advice while the court is in session.
> And so the conservatives are not looking forward for a civil war because Pres. Trump will be doing another term in office. The only ones will be trying to start one are the Far Lefties. and their commander in chief Soros
> 
> View attachment 431685
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a total crock of shit. Compliments from your own post. Biden was declared the winner, and Trump will be escorted off the premise. No war needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Lawyer Details Trump Plan For Victory
> 
> 
> Remember the faithless electors or the past, used by Pelosi to try to overturn the elections in 2016. Robert Barnes remembers the details and lays the plan for the Trump Campaign to probably take these electors to task to win the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 79days.news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 431719
Click to expand...

"Trump lawyer?"         Man, get the hell out of here with your lame shit.


----------



## BWK

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's already been explained hundreds of times on this very forum with no intelligent counter arguments. You are struggling to stay relevant, and it's not working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why don't you remind us of what's been discussed.  You are making claim that President Trump is responsible for a microorganism that's killing Americans, most of whom weren't taking precautions, or were near death anyway.  How is it DumBama is not responsible for a similar microorganism--one in which we have shots to prevent getting it?
Click to expand...

Damn your stupid. No one said Trump was responsible for micro-organisms. That's your made up lie.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

BWK said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet they pay lower tax rates than lower income classes.
> 
> ...and there it is again. The cons common retort of jealousy. How can they be so dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, walks like a duck.........
> 
> I have no concern about what other people make.  If they do better than I do, they are lauded by me whereas you express contempt. If I'm upset because you have a beautiful wife, the only reason it bothers me is because she is more beautiful than my wife.  Pure jealousy.
> 
> Lower income people pay no income tax at all.  In fact slightly less than half of our people don't pay any income tax.  Payroll taxes, property taxes, gasoline taxes, cigarette and alcohol taxes, yes, we pay those, but those taxes go for things we use everyday or save up for our later years in life.  If you live the average lifespan in this country, you will get back every dollar you and your employer paid into Social Security and Medicare and much more.  However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.  Half of us don't pay anything into the actual federal government outside of SS and Medicare which again, we get back anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay?  That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does.  Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Raymond essentially mouths exactly what Rush spouts. It’s sad so many are so easily duped into supporting the wealthy oligarchs , over their self interest.
> 
> I once thought as he did, in my youth. We can only hope Raymond and those like him wakeup and reach the high level of intelligence we have, but I fear it’s too late for Raymond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, truth.
> And somewhat ironical that you'd bring it up since you melted down about this...... huh Mistah B?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I 'melted down," as you so lamely trolled. . . b/c you wanted me to acknowledge stupidity.  Do you?  No, you participate in it.  And everyone knows it.
> 
> Only you could equate hyperbole like this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . as "atrocities."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is responsible for over 300,000 deaths. At least your picture is not from a real person.
> We can show you body bags of people who are directly linked to Trump. And the body bags have real people in them.
Click to expand...

Easy to say but I see no proof or even rumor. Why is that?


----------



## BWK

9thIDdoc said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people start imagining things that are not happening or who vote for and supported the political class that refuses to live by the rules they enact, and deemed itself exempt from the laws that govern this land, and who have stolen elections by voter suppression, then call for civil war because nobody wants that shit to continue, those people are delusional.  And that's what has happened to the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you call a person who blames the actions of people 200 years ago, for their incompetence today?  Delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that 200 years ago when we watched the father and son hillbilly team in Georgia hunting black men? They bagged one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Individual crimes are horrible.  Care to explain how the actions of two assholes is systemic racism?  And, if you truly cared about black lives you would demand real actions be taken to curb black on black crime which kills orders of magnitude more black children than whitey ever could.
> 
> In other words, stop talking out of your wide ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Systemic racism is when people feel free to murder blacks because they know the police will give them a pass. Do you think what happened in Georgia was an isolated incident? George Zimmerman also had a successful negro hunt and walked away. This stuff isn`t limited to the former traitor states. This one happened near my town 25 years ago. A cousin of a Pittsburgh Steeler had borrowed his cousin`s Jaguar and was pulled over and killed for it. No one went to jail. Driving a Jaguar while being black cost him his life. Remember Jonny Gammage, who never got justice (Commentary) - syracuse.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The claim that anybody of any given race that is killed is killed because of their race is itself racism. Some folks whine about "racism" in an attempt to get a free pass for whatever crime they wish to commit and then are amazed when they are actually held accountable for their actions. No sympathy from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait --- you're actually sitting on this board proposing that "it's racist" to notice racism?
> 
> That's racist.
> 
> We could pile this on all night.  Yuk yuk.  But the important thing is that we trivialize actual racism, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all I'm stating that it is racist to invent racism that doesn't exist and blame it on someone else's race exclusively. Some folks are really really into shouting "racism" for fun and profit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you show us where the profit is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rioting and looting make invented racism fun and profitable. BLM has turned invented racism into big business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When folks are arrested for rioting and looting, how is that profitable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't which is why it is profitable to use any excuse to have the police called away and/or unfunded.
Click to expand...

Then make up your mind people. It's either profitable or it isn't.


----------



## BWK

9thIDdoc said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet they pay lower tax rates than lower income classes.
> 
> ...and there it is again. The cons common retort of jealousy. How can they be so dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, walks like a duck.........
> 
> I have no concern about what other people make.  If they do better than I do, they are lauded by me whereas you express contempt. If I'm upset because you have a beautiful wife, the only reason it bothers me is because she is more beautiful than my wife.  Pure jealousy.
> 
> Lower income people pay no income tax at all.  In fact slightly less than half of our people don't pay any income tax.  Payroll taxes, property taxes, gasoline taxes, cigarette and alcohol taxes, yes, we pay those, but those taxes go for things we use everyday or save up for our later years in life.  If you live the average lifespan in this country, you will get back every dollar you and your employer paid into Social Security and Medicare and much more.  However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.  Half of us don't pay anything into the actual federal government outside of SS and Medicare which again, we get back anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay?  That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does.  Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Raymond essentially mouths exactly what Rush spouts. It’s sad so many are so easily duped into supporting the wealthy oligarchs , over their self interest.
> 
> I once thought as he did, in my youth. We can only hope Raymond and those like him wakeup and reach the high level of intelligence we have, but I fear it’s too late for Raymond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, truth.
> And somewhat ironical that you'd bring it up since you melted down about this...... huh Mistah B?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I 'melted down," as you so lamely trolled. . . b/c you wanted me to acknowledge stupidity.  Do you?  No, you participate in it.  And everyone knows it.
> 
> Only you could equate hyperbole like this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . as "atrocities."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is responsible for over 300,000 deaths. At least your picture is not from a real person.
> We can show you body bags of people who are directly linked to Trump. And the body bags have real people in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easy to say but I see no proof or even rumor. Why is that?
Click to expand...

Trumps own admission.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BWK said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG you are so unbelievably ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't use words you don't know the definition of.  It makes YOU look ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's try this again for the visually impaired. Tell us, what are the exact figures the government is paying for NPR and PBS? You don't know do you? You lost this argument bigly.
> View attachment 431712
Click to expand...



In 2018, the federal funding to the Corporation for Public Broadcasting (which includes PBS) was 445 million dollars.  It's hardly chicken scratch.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BWK said:


> Damn your stupid. No one said Trump was responsible for micro-organisms. That's your made up lie.



It's not a lie.  You said Trump is responsible for the 300,000 deaths of Americans.  So if not the virus, what 300,000 deaths are you talking about?


----------



## BWK

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's already been explained hundreds of times on this very forum with no intelligent counter arguments. You are struggling to stay relevant, and it's not working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why don't you remind us of what's been discussed.  You are making claim that President Trump is responsible for a microorganism that's killing Americans, most of whom weren't taking precautions, or were near death anyway.  How is it DumBama is not responsible for a similar microorganism--one in which we have shots to prevent getting it?
Click to expand...

You can look it up yourself. Talk to Bob Woodward. He knows all about it.


----------



## BWK

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn your stupid. No one said Trump was responsible for micro-organisms. That's your made up lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a lie.  You said Trump is responsible for the 300,000 deaths of Americans.  So if not the virus, what 300,000 deaths are you talking about?
Click to expand...

OMG Dude, you are retarded. You are not cognitively capable of any kind of intelligent debate because you interpret nothing accurately. You need help with cognitive interpretation. Get help.


----------



## Indeependent

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn your stupid. No one said Trump was responsible for micro-organisms. That's your made up lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a lie.  You said Trump is responsible for the 300,000 deaths of Americans.  So if not the virus, what 300,000 deaths are you talking about?
Click to expand...

I'm already bored of the idiot.


----------



## MisterBeale

BWK said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet they pay lower tax rates than lower income classes.
> 
> ...and there it is again. The cons common retort of jealousy. How can they be so dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, walks like a duck.........
> 
> I have no concern about what other people make.  If they do better than I do, they are lauded by me whereas you express contempt. If I'm upset because you have a beautiful wife, the only reason it bothers me is because she is more beautiful than my wife.  Pure jealousy.
> 
> Lower income people pay no income tax at all.  In fact slightly less than half of our people don't pay any income tax.  Payroll taxes, property taxes, gasoline taxes, cigarette and alcohol taxes, yes, we pay those, but those taxes go for things we use everyday or save up for our later years in life.  If you live the average lifespan in this country, you will get back every dollar you and your employer paid into Social Security and Medicare and much more.  However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.  Half of us don't pay anything into the actual federal government outside of SS and Medicare which again, we get back anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay?  That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does.  Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Raymond essentially mouths exactly what Rush spouts. It’s sad so many are so easily duped into supporting the wealthy oligarchs , over their self interest.
> 
> I once thought as he did, in my youth. We can only hope Raymond and those like him wakeup and reach the high level of intelligence we have, but I fear it’s too late for Raymond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, truth.
> And somewhat ironical that you'd bring it up since you melted down about this...... huh Mistah B?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I 'melted down," as you so lamely trolled. . . b/c you wanted me to acknowledge stupidity.  Do you?  No, you participate in it.  And everyone knows it.
> 
> Only you could equate hyperbole like this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . as "atrocities."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is responsible for over 300,000 deaths. At least your picture is not from a real person.
> We can show you body bags of people who are directly linked to Trump. And the body bags have real people in them.
Click to expand...


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet they pay lower tax rates than lower income classes.
> 
> ...and there it is again. The cons common retort of jealousy. How can they be so dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, walks like a duck.........
> 
> I have no concern about what other people make.  If they do better than I do, they are lauded by me whereas you express contempt. If I'm upset because you have a beautiful wife, the only reason it bothers me is because she is more beautiful than my wife.  Pure jealousy.
> 
> Lower income people pay no income tax at all.  In fact slightly less than half of our people don't pay any income tax.  Payroll taxes, property taxes, gasoline taxes, cigarette and alcohol taxes, yes, we pay those, but those taxes go for things we use everyday or save up for our later years in life.  If you live the average lifespan in this country, you will get back every dollar you and your employer paid into Social Security and Medicare and much more.  However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.  Half of us don't pay anything into the actual federal government outside of SS and Medicare which again, we get back anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay?  That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does.  Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Raymond essentially mouths exactly what Rush spouts. It’s sad so many are so easily duped into supporting the wealthy oligarchs , over their self interest.
> 
> I once thought as he did, in my youth. We can only hope Raymond and those like him wakeup and reach the high level of intelligence we have, but I fear it’s too late for Raymond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, truth.
> And somewhat ironical that you'd bring it up since you melted down about this...... huh Mistah B?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I 'melted down," as you so lamely trolled. . . b/c you wanted me to acknowledge stupidity.  Do you?  No, you participate in it.  And everyone knows it.
> 
> Only you could equate hyperbole like this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . as "atrocities."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is responsible for over 300,000 deaths. At least your picture is not from a real person.
> We can show you body bags of people who are directly linked to Trump. And the body bags have real people in them.
Click to expand...

It appears as though every leader in Europe and Asia needs to be replaced.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

BWK said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet they pay lower tax rates than lower income classes.
> 
> ...and there it is again. The cons common retort of jealousy. How can they be so dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, walks like a duck.........
> 
> I have no concern about what other people make.  If they do better than I do, they are lauded by me whereas you express contempt. If I'm upset because you have a beautiful wife, the only reason it bothers me is because she is more beautiful than my wife.  Pure jealousy.
> 
> Lower income people pay no income tax at all.  In fact slightly less than half of our people don't pay any income tax.  Payroll taxes, property taxes, gasoline taxes, cigarette and alcohol taxes, yes, we pay those, but those taxes go for things we use everyday or save up for our later years in life.  If you live the average lifespan in this country, you will get back every dollar you and your employer paid into Social Security and Medicare and much more.  However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.  Half of us don't pay anything into the actual federal government outside of SS and Medicare which again, we get back anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay?  That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does.  Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Raymond essentially mouths exactly what Rush spouts. It’s sad so many are so easily duped into supporting the wealthy oligarchs , over their self interest.
> 
> I once thought as he did, in my youth. We can only hope Raymond and those like him wakeup and reach the high level of intelligence we have, but I fear it’s too late for Raymond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, truth.
> And somewhat ironical that you'd bring it up since you melted down about this...... huh Mistah B?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I 'melted down," as you so lamely trolled. . . b/c you wanted me to acknowledge stupidity.  Do you?  No, you participate in it.  And everyone knows it.
> 
> Only you could equate hyperbole like this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . as "atrocities."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is responsible for over 300,000 deaths. At least your picture is not from a real person.
> We can show you body bags of people who are directly linked to Trump. And the body bags have real people in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easy to say but I see no proof or even rumor. Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps own admission.
Click to expand...

Really? Quote it. I think you lie.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Whether you want one or not, war is upon you.


----------



## MisterBeale

Indeependent said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet they pay lower tax rates than lower income classes.
> 
> ...and there it is again. The cons common retort of jealousy. How can they be so dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, walks like a duck.........
> 
> I have no concern about what other people make.  If they do better than I do, they are lauded by me whereas you express contempt. If I'm upset because you have a beautiful wife, the only reason it bothers me is because she is more beautiful than my wife.  Pure jealousy.
> 
> Lower income people pay no income tax at all.  In fact slightly less than half of our people don't pay any income tax.  Payroll taxes, property taxes, gasoline taxes, cigarette and alcohol taxes, yes, we pay those, but those taxes go for things we use everyday or save up for our later years in life.  If you live the average lifespan in this country, you will get back every dollar you and your employer paid into Social Security and Medicare and much more.  However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.  Half of us don't pay anything into the actual federal government outside of SS and Medicare which again, we get back anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay?  That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does.  Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Raymond essentially mouths exactly what Rush spouts. It’s sad so many are so easily duped into supporting the wealthy oligarchs , over their self interest.
> 
> I once thought as he did, in my youth. We can only hope Raymond and those like him wakeup and reach the high level of intelligence we have, but I fear it’s too late for Raymond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, truth.
> And somewhat ironical that you'd bring it up since you melted down about this...... huh Mistah B?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I 'melted down," as you so lamely trolled. . . b/c you wanted me to acknowledge stupidity.  Do you?  No, you participate in it.  And everyone knows it.
> 
> Only you could equate hyperbole like this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . as "atrocities."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is responsible for over 300,000 deaths. At least your picture is not from a real person.
> We can show you body bags of people who are directly linked to Trump. And the body bags have real people in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears as though every leader in Europe and Asia needs to be replaced.
Click to expand...

Yeah, apparently according to BWK, all of them, including the state leaders, hell, even Cuomo, Whitmer, and Nuesome are all just mass murders.


----------



## BWK

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG you are so unbelievably ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't use words you don't know the definition of.  It makes YOU look ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's try this again for the visually impaired. Tell us, what are the exact figures the government is paying for NPR and PBS? You don't know do you? You lost this argument bigly.
> View attachment 431712
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In 2018, the federal funding to the Corporation for Public Broadcasting (which includes PBS) was 445 million dollars.  It's hardly chicken scratch.
Click to expand...

The Corporation for Public broadcasting is private. The $445 million doesn't just go to NPR and PBS. It goes to other media outlets. Again your argument becomes the ultimate fail. Let's just say, for funs and giggles, NPR and PBS got $200 million. Up against $2 trillion? Dude, are you high?


----------



## DigitalDrifter

BWK said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet they pay lower tax rates than lower income classes.
> 
> ...and there it is again. The cons common retort of jealousy. How can they be so dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, walks like a duck.........
> 
> I have no concern about what other people make.  If they do better than I do, they are lauded by me whereas you express contempt. If I'm upset because you have a beautiful wife, the only reason it bothers me is because she is more beautiful than my wife.  Pure jealousy.
> 
> Lower income people pay no income tax at all.  In fact slightly less than half of our people don't pay any income tax.  Payroll taxes, property taxes, gasoline taxes, cigarette and alcohol taxes, yes, we pay those, but those taxes go for things we use everyday or save up for our later years in life.  If you live the average lifespan in this country, you will get back every dollar you and your employer paid into Social Security and Medicare and much more.  However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.  Half of us don't pay anything into the actual federal government outside of SS and Medicare which again, we get back anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay?  That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does.  Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Raymond essentially mouths exactly what Rush spouts. It’s sad so many are so easily duped into supporting the wealthy oligarchs , over their self interest.
> 
> I once thought as he did, in my youth. We can only hope Raymond and those like him wakeup and reach the high level of intelligence we have, but I fear it’s too late for Raymond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, truth.
> And somewhat ironical that you'd bring it up since you melted down about this...... huh Mistah B?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I 'melted down," as you so lamely trolled. . . b/c you wanted me to acknowledge stupidity.  Do you?  No, you participate in it.  And everyone knows it.
> 
> Only you could equate hyperbole like this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . as "atrocities."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is responsible for over 300,000 deaths. At least your picture is not from a real person.
> We can show you body bags of people who are directly linked to Trump. And the body bags have real people in them.
Click to expand...


*"Trump is responsible for over 300,000 deaths."*

That's just an ignorant statement.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet they pay lower tax rates than lower income classes.
> 
> ...and there it is again. The cons common retort of jealousy. How can they be so dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, walks like a duck.........
> 
> I have no concern about what other people make.  If they do better than I do, they are lauded by me whereas you express contempt. If I'm upset because you have a beautiful wife, the only reason it bothers me is because she is more beautiful than my wife.  Pure jealousy.
> 
> Lower income people pay no income tax at all.  In fact slightly less than half of our people don't pay any income tax.  Payroll taxes, property taxes, gasoline taxes, cigarette and alcohol taxes, yes, we pay those, but those taxes go for things we use everyday or save up for our later years in life.  If you live the average lifespan in this country, you will get back every dollar you and your employer paid into Social Security and Medicare and much more.  However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.  Half of us don't pay anything into the actual federal government outside of SS and Medicare which again, we get back anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay?  That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does.  Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Raymond essentially mouths exactly what Rush spouts. It’s sad so many are so easily duped into supporting the wealthy oligarchs , over their self interest.
> 
> I once thought as he did, in my youth. We can only hope Raymond and those like him wakeup and reach the high level of intelligence we have, but I fear it’s too late for Raymond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, truth.
> And somewhat ironical that you'd bring it up since you melted down about this...... huh Mistah B?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I 'melted down," as you so lamely trolled. . . b/c you wanted me to acknowledge stupidity.  Do you?  No, you participate in it.  And everyone knows it.
> 
> Only you could equate hyperbole like this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . as "atrocities."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is responsible for over 300,000 deaths. At least your picture is not from a real person.
> We can show you body bags of people who are directly linked to Trump. And the body bags have real people in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears as though every leader in Europe and Asia needs to be replaced.
Click to expand...

How so? Did they lie to the people about it? No! Did they tell the people it was a hoax? No! Your argument, once again sucks. Try again.


----------



## BWK

DigitalDrifter said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet they pay lower tax rates than lower income classes.
> 
> ...and there it is again. The cons common retort of jealousy. How can they be so dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, walks like a duck.........
> 
> I have no concern about what other people make.  If they do better than I do, they are lauded by me whereas you express contempt. If I'm upset because you have a beautiful wife, the only reason it bothers me is because she is more beautiful than my wife.  Pure jealousy.
> 
> Lower income people pay no income tax at all.  In fact slightly less than half of our people don't pay any income tax.  Payroll taxes, property taxes, gasoline taxes, cigarette and alcohol taxes, yes, we pay those, but those taxes go for things we use everyday or save up for our later years in life.  If you live the average lifespan in this country, you will get back every dollar you and your employer paid into Social Security and Medicare and much more.  However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.  Half of us don't pay anything into the actual federal government outside of SS and Medicare which again, we get back anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay?  That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does.  Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Raymond essentially mouths exactly what Rush spouts. It’s sad so many are so easily duped into supporting the wealthy oligarchs , over their self interest.
> 
> I once thought as he did, in my youth. We can only hope Raymond and those like him wakeup and reach the high level of intelligence we have, but I fear it’s too late for Raymond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, truth.
> And somewhat ironical that you'd bring it up since you melted down about this...... huh Mistah B?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I 'melted down," as you so lamely trolled. . . b/c you wanted me to acknowledge stupidity.  Do you?  No, you participate in it.  And everyone knows it.
> 
> Only you could equate hyperbole like this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . as "atrocities."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is responsible for over 300,000 deaths. At least your picture is not from a real person.
> We can show you body bags of people who are directly linked to Trump. And the body bags have real people in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Trump is responsible for over 300,000 deaths."*
> 
> That's just an ignorant statement.
Click to expand...

Then explain how.


----------



## BWK

MisterBeale said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet they pay lower tax rates than lower income classes.
> 
> ...and there it is again. The cons common retort of jealousy. How can they be so dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, walks like a duck.........
> 
> I have no concern about what other people make.  If they do better than I do, they are lauded by me whereas you express contempt. If I'm upset because you have a beautiful wife, the only reason it bothers me is because she is more beautiful than my wife.  Pure jealousy.
> 
> Lower income people pay no income tax at all.  In fact slightly less than half of our people don't pay any income tax.  Payroll taxes, property taxes, gasoline taxes, cigarette and alcohol taxes, yes, we pay those, but those taxes go for things we use everyday or save up for our later years in life.  If you live the average lifespan in this country, you will get back every dollar you and your employer paid into Social Security and Medicare and much more.  However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.  Half of us don't pay anything into the actual federal government outside of SS and Medicare which again, we get back anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay?  That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does.  Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Raymond essentially mouths exactly what Rush spouts. It’s sad so many are so easily duped into supporting the wealthy oligarchs , over their self interest.
> 
> I once thought as he did, in my youth. We can only hope Raymond and those like him wakeup and reach the high level of intelligence we have, but I fear it’s too late for Raymond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, truth.
> And somewhat ironical that you'd bring it up since you melted down about this...... huh Mistah B?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I 'melted down," as you so lamely trolled. . . b/c you wanted me to acknowledge stupidity.  Do you?  No, you participate in it.  And everyone knows it.
> 
> Only you could equate hyperbole like this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . as "atrocities."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is responsible for over 300,000 deaths. At least your picture is not from a real person.
> We can show you body bags of people who are directly linked to Trump. And the body bags have real people in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears as though every leader in Europe and Asia needs to be replaced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, apparently according to BWK, all of them, including the state leaders, hell, even Cuomo, Whitmer, and Nuesome are all just mass murders.
Click to expand...

What an idiotic argument.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet they pay lower tax rates than lower income classes.
> 
> ...and there it is again. The cons common retort of jealousy. How can they be so dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, walks like a duck.........
> 
> I have no concern about what other people make.  If they do better than I do, they are lauded by me whereas you express contempt. If I'm upset because you have a beautiful wife, the only reason it bothers me is because she is more beautiful than my wife.  Pure jealousy.
> 
> Lower income people pay no income tax at all.  In fact slightly less than half of our people don't pay any income tax.  Payroll taxes, property taxes, gasoline taxes, cigarette and alcohol taxes, yes, we pay those, but those taxes go for things we use everyday or save up for our later years in life.  If you live the average lifespan in this country, you will get back every dollar you and your employer paid into Social Security and Medicare and much more.  However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.  Half of us don't pay anything into the actual federal government outside of SS and Medicare which again, we get back anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay?  That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does.  Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Raymond essentially mouths exactly what Rush spouts. It’s sad so many are so easily duped into supporting the wealthy oligarchs , over their self interest.
> 
> I once thought as he did, in my youth. We can only hope Raymond and those like him wakeup and reach the high level of intelligence we have, but I fear it’s too late for Raymond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, truth.
> And somewhat ironical that you'd bring it up since you melted down about this...... huh Mistah B?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I 'melted down," as you so lamely trolled. . . b/c you wanted me to acknowledge stupidity.  Do you?  No, you participate in it.  And everyone knows it.
> 
> Only you could equate hyperbole like this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . as "atrocities."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is responsible for over 300,000 deaths. At least your picture is not from a real person.
> We can show you body bags of people who are directly linked to Trump. And the body bags have real people in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears as though every leader in Europe and Asia needs to be replaced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so? Did they lie to the people about it? No! Did they tell the people it was a hoax? No! Your argument, once again sucks. Try again.
Click to expand...

They all knew about it and masked up and distanced and...it didn't work, did it?
By the way, not one of the 17 MDs in Congress said one word about it and when Trump wanted to stop flights from China you called him a racist, so eat shit.
And guess what?  Europe and Asia are still following the rules and spiking.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

BWK said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's already been explained hundreds of times on this very forum with no intelligent counter arguments. You are struggling to stay relevant, and it's not working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why don't you remind us of what's been discussed.  You are making claim that President Trump is responsible for a microorganism that's killing Americans, most of whom weren't taking precautions, or were near death anyway.  How is it DumBama is not responsible for a similar microorganism--one in which we have shots to prevent getting it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can look it up yourself. Talk to Bob Woodward. He knows all about it.
Click to expand...

You are the one who made the claim here. Up to you to back it up.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet they pay lower tax rates than lower income classes.
> 
> ...and there it is again. The cons common retort of jealousy. How can they be so dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, walks like a duck.........
> 
> I have no concern about what other people make.  If they do better than I do, they are lauded by me whereas you express contempt. If I'm upset because you have a beautiful wife, the only reason it bothers me is because she is more beautiful than my wife.  Pure jealousy.
> 
> Lower income people pay no income tax at all.  In fact slightly less than half of our people don't pay any income tax.  Payroll taxes, property taxes, gasoline taxes, cigarette and alcohol taxes, yes, we pay those, but those taxes go for things we use everyday or save up for our later years in life.  If you live the average lifespan in this country, you will get back every dollar you and your employer paid into Social Security and Medicare and much more.  However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.  Half of us don't pay anything into the actual federal government outside of SS and Medicare which again, we get back anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay?  That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does.  Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Raymond essentially mouths exactly what Rush spouts. It’s sad so many are so easily duped into supporting the wealthy oligarchs , over their self interest.
> 
> I once thought as he did, in my youth. We can only hope Raymond and those like him wakeup and reach the high level of intelligence we have, but I fear it’s too late for Raymond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, truth.
> And somewhat ironical that you'd bring it up since you melted down about this...... huh Mistah B?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I 'melted down," as you so lamely trolled. . . b/c you wanted me to acknowledge stupidity.  Do you?  No, you participate in it.  And everyone knows it.
> 
> Only you could equate hyperbole like this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . as "atrocities."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is responsible for over 300,000 deaths. At least your picture is not from a real person.
> We can show you body bags of people who are directly linked to Trump. And the body bags have real people in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears as though every leader in Europe and Asia needs to be replaced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, apparently according to BWK, all of them, including the state leaders, hell, even Cuomo, Whitmer, and Nuesome are all just mass murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an idiotic argument.
Click to expand...

You say that about anybody who disagrees with you.
It's a weak statement.


----------



## BWK

9thIDdoc said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet they pay lower tax rates than lower income classes.
> 
> ...and there it is again. The cons common retort of jealousy. How can they be so dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, walks like a duck.........
> 
> I have no concern about what other people make.  If they do better than I do, they are lauded by me whereas you express contempt. If I'm upset because you have a beautiful wife, the only reason it bothers me is because she is more beautiful than my wife.  Pure jealousy.
> 
> Lower income people pay no income tax at all.  In fact slightly less than half of our people don't pay any income tax.  Payroll taxes, property taxes, gasoline taxes, cigarette and alcohol taxes, yes, we pay those, but those taxes go for things we use everyday or save up for our later years in life.  If you live the average lifespan in this country, you will get back every dollar you and your employer paid into Social Security and Medicare and much more.  However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.  Half of us don't pay anything into the actual federal government outside of SS and Medicare which again, we get back anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay?  That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does.  Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Raymond essentially mouths exactly what Rush spouts. It’s sad so many are so easily duped into supporting the wealthy oligarchs , over their self interest.
> 
> I once thought as he did, in my youth. We can only hope Raymond and those like him wakeup and reach the high level of intelligence we have, but I fear it’s too late for Raymond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, truth.
> And somewhat ironical that you'd bring it up since you melted down about this...... huh Mistah B?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I 'melted down," as you so lamely trolled. . . b/c you wanted me to acknowledge stupidity.  Do you?  No, you participate in it.  And everyone knows it.
> 
> Only you could equate hyperbole like this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . as "atrocities."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is responsible for over 300,000 deaths. At least your picture is not from a real person.
> We can show you body bags of people who are directly linked to Trump. And the body bags have real people in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easy to say but I see no proof or even rumor. Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps own admission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Quote it. I think you lie.
Click to expand...

Trump Admits Playing Down Coronavirus's Severity, According To New Woodward Book 

"*This is deadly stuff," the president told Woodward in a Feb. 7 conversation, according to the book, which is called Rage. "You just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flu." *


----------



## BWK

9thIDdoc said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's already been explained hundreds of times on this very forum with no intelligent counter arguments. You are struggling to stay relevant, and it's not working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why don't you remind us of what's been discussed.  You are making claim that President Trump is responsible for a microorganism that's killing Americans, most of whom weren't taking precautions, or were near death anyway.  How is it DumBama is not responsible for a similar microorganism--one in which we have shots to prevent getting it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can look it up yourself. Talk to Bob Woodward. He knows all about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one who made the claim here. Up to you to back it up.
Click to expand...

I already did;   *"This is deadly stuff," the president told Woodward in a Feb. 7 conversation, according to the book, which is called Rage. "You just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flu." *


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet they pay lower tax rates than lower income classes.
> 
> ...and there it is again. The cons common retort of jealousy. How can they be so dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, walks like a duck.........
> 
> I have no concern about what other people make.  If they do better than I do, they are lauded by me whereas you express contempt. If I'm upset because you have a beautiful wife, the only reason it bothers me is because she is more beautiful than my wife.  Pure jealousy.
> 
> Lower income people pay no income tax at all.  In fact slightly less than half of our people don't pay any income tax.  Payroll taxes, property taxes, gasoline taxes, cigarette and alcohol taxes, yes, we pay those, but those taxes go for things we use everyday or save up for our later years in life.  If you live the average lifespan in this country, you will get back every dollar you and your employer paid into Social Security and Medicare and much more.  However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.  Half of us don't pay anything into the actual federal government outside of SS and Medicare which again, we get back anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay?  That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does.  Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Raymond essentially mouths exactly what Rush spouts. It’s sad so many are so easily duped into supporting the wealthy oligarchs , over their self interest.
> 
> I once thought as he did, in my youth. We can only hope Raymond and those like him wakeup and reach the high level of intelligence we have, but I fear it’s too late for Raymond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, truth.
> And somewhat ironical that you'd bring it up since you melted down about this...... huh Mistah B?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I 'melted down," as you so lamely trolled. . . b/c you wanted me to acknowledge stupidity.  Do you?  No, you participate in it.  And everyone knows it.
> 
> Only you could equate hyperbole like this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . as "atrocities."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is responsible for over 300,000 deaths. At least your picture is not from a real person.
> We can show you body bags of people who are directly linked to Trump. And the body bags have real people in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easy to say but I see no proof or even rumor. Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps own admission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Quote it. I think you lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump Admits Playing Down Coronavirus's Severity, According To New Woodward Book
> 
> "*This is deadly stuff," the president told Woodward in a Feb. 7 conversation, according to the book, which is called Rage. "You just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flu." *
Click to expand...

Ooo!  Woodward!
The unfortunate fact is that knowing about it wouldn't have helped.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet they pay lower tax rates than lower income classes.
> 
> ...and there it is again. The cons common retort of jealousy. How can they be so dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, walks like a duck.........
> 
> I have no concern about what other people make.  If they do better than I do, they are lauded by me whereas you express contempt. If I'm upset because you have a beautiful wife, the only reason it bothers me is because she is more beautiful than my wife.  Pure jealousy.
> 
> Lower income people pay no income tax at all.  In fact slightly less than half of our people don't pay any income tax.  Payroll taxes, property taxes, gasoline taxes, cigarette and alcohol taxes, yes, we pay those, but those taxes go for things we use everyday or save up for our later years in life.  If you live the average lifespan in this country, you will get back every dollar you and your employer paid into Social Security and Medicare and much more.  However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.  Half of us don't pay anything into the actual federal government outside of SS and Medicare which again, we get back anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay?  That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does.  Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Raymond essentially mouths exactly what Rush spouts. It’s sad so many are so easily duped into supporting the wealthy oligarchs , over their self interest.
> 
> I once thought as he did, in my youth. We can only hope Raymond and those like him wakeup and reach the high level of intelligence we have, but I fear it’s too late for Raymond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, truth.
> And somewhat ironical that you'd bring it up since you melted down about this...... huh Mistah B?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I 'melted down," as you so lamely trolled. . . b/c you wanted me to acknowledge stupidity.  Do you?  No, you participate in it.  And everyone knows it.
> 
> Only you could equate hyperbole like this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . as "atrocities."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is responsible for over 300,000 deaths. At least your picture is not from a real person.
> We can show you body bags of people who are directly linked to Trump. And the body bags have real people in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears as though every leader in Europe and Asia needs to be replaced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, apparently according to BWK, all of them, including the state leaders, hell, even Cuomo, Whitmer, and Nuesome are all just mass murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an idiotic argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say that about anybody who disagrees with you.
> It's a weak statement.
Click to expand...

Anything that has no legs is just desperation and stupidity for trying something that is never going to work. It is what it is.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet they pay lower tax rates than lower income classes.
> 
> ...and there it is again. The cons common retort of jealousy. How can they be so dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, walks like a duck.........
> 
> I have no concern about what other people make.  If they do better than I do, they are lauded by me whereas you express contempt. If I'm upset because you have a beautiful wife, the only reason it bothers me is because she is more beautiful than my wife.  Pure jealousy.
> 
> Lower income people pay no income tax at all.  In fact slightly less than half of our people don't pay any income tax.  Payroll taxes, property taxes, gasoline taxes, cigarette and alcohol taxes, yes, we pay those, but those taxes go for things we use everyday or save up for our later years in life.  If you live the average lifespan in this country, you will get back every dollar you and your employer paid into Social Security and Medicare and much more.  However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.  Half of us don't pay anything into the actual federal government outside of SS and Medicare which again, we get back anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay?  That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does.  Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Raymond essentially mouths exactly what Rush spouts. It’s sad so many are so easily duped into supporting the wealthy oligarchs , over their self interest.
> 
> I once thought as he did, in my youth. We can only hope Raymond and those like him wakeup and reach the high level of intelligence we have, but I fear it’s too late for Raymond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, truth.
> And somewhat ironical that you'd bring it up since you melted down about this...... huh Mistah B?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I 'melted down," as you so lamely trolled. . . b/c you wanted me to acknowledge stupidity.  Do you?  No, you participate in it.  And everyone knows it.
> 
> Only you could equate hyperbole like this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . as "atrocities."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is responsible for over 300,000 deaths. At least your picture is not from a real person.
> We can show you body bags of people who are directly linked to Trump. And the body bags have real people in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easy to say but I see no proof or even rumor. Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trumps own admission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Quote it. I think you lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump Admits Playing Down Coronavirus's Severity, According To New Woodward Book
> 
> "*This is deadly stuff," the president told Woodward in a Feb. 7 conversation, according to the book, which is called Rage. "You just breathe the air and that's how it's passed. And so that's a very tricky one. That's a very delicate one. It's also more deadly than even your strenuous flu." *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo!  Woodward!
> The unfortunate fact is that knowing about it wouldn't have helped.
Click to expand...

Really? How so?


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet they pay lower tax rates than lower income classes.
> 
> ...and there it is again. The cons common retort of jealousy. How can they be so dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, walks like a duck.........
> 
> I have no concern about what other people make.  If they do better than I do, they are lauded by me whereas you express contempt. If I'm upset because you have a beautiful wife, the only reason it bothers me is because she is more beautiful than my wife.  Pure jealousy.
> 
> Lower income people pay no income tax at all.  In fact slightly less than half of our people don't pay any income tax.  Payroll taxes, property taxes, gasoline taxes, cigarette and alcohol taxes, yes, we pay those, but those taxes go for things we use everyday or save up for our later years in life.  If you live the average lifespan in this country, you will get back every dollar you and your employer paid into Social Security and Medicare and much more.  However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.  Half of us don't pay anything into the actual federal government outside of SS and Medicare which again, we get back anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay?  That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does.  Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Raymond essentially mouths exactly what Rush spouts. It’s sad so many are so easily duped into supporting the wealthy oligarchs , over their self interest.
> 
> I once thought as he did, in my youth. We can only hope Raymond and those like him wakeup and reach the high level of intelligence we have, but I fear it’s too late for Raymond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, truth.
> And somewhat ironical that you'd bring it up since you melted down about this...... huh Mistah B?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I 'melted down," as you so lamely trolled. . . b/c you wanted me to acknowledge stupidity.  Do you?  No, you participate in it.  And everyone knows it.
> 
> Only you could equate hyperbole like this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . as "atrocities."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is responsible for over 300,000 deaths. At least your picture is not from a real person.
> We can show you body bags of people who are directly linked to Trump. And the body bags have real people in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears as though every leader in Europe and Asia needs to be replaced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so? Did they lie to the people about it? No! Did they tell the people it was a hoax? No! Your argument, once again sucks. Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They all knew about it and masked up and distanced and...it didn't work, did it?
> By the way, not one of the 17 MDs in Congress said one word about it and when Trump wanted to stop flights from China you called him a racist, so eat shit.
> And guess what?  Europe and Asia are still following the rules and spiking.
Click to expand...

They didn't mask up. That's why it didn't work. And it still isn't working. I see people every day not wearing them. We have the most cases in the world, and the worst track record for wearing masks. Next?


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet they pay lower tax rates than lower income classes.
> 
> ...and there it is again. The cons common retort of jealousy. How can they be so dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, walks like a duck.........
> 
> I have no concern about what other people make.  If they do better than I do, they are lauded by me whereas you express contempt. If I'm upset because you have a beautiful wife, the only reason it bothers me is because she is more beautiful than my wife.  Pure jealousy.
> 
> Lower income people pay no income tax at all.  In fact slightly less than half of our people don't pay any income tax.  Payroll taxes, property taxes, gasoline taxes, cigarette and alcohol taxes, yes, we pay those, but those taxes go for things we use everyday or save up for our later years in life.  If you live the average lifespan in this country, you will get back every dollar you and your employer paid into Social Security and Medicare and much more.  However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.  Half of us don't pay anything into the actual federal government outside of SS and Medicare which again, we get back anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay?  That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does.  Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Raymond essentially mouths exactly what Rush spouts. It’s sad so many are so easily duped into supporting the wealthy oligarchs , over their self interest.
> 
> I once thought as he did, in my youth. We can only hope Raymond and those like him wakeup and reach the high level of intelligence we have, but I fear it’s too late for Raymond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, truth.
> And somewhat ironical that you'd bring it up since you melted down about this...... huh Mistah B?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I 'melted down," as you so lamely trolled. . . b/c you wanted me to acknowledge stupidity.  Do you?  No, you participate in it.  And everyone knows it.
> 
> Only you could equate hyperbole like this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . as "atrocities."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is responsible for over 300,000 deaths. At least your picture is not from a real person.
> We can show you body bags of people who are directly linked to Trump. And the body bags have real people in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears as though every leader in Europe and Asia needs to be replaced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so? Did they lie to the people about it? No! Did they tell the people it was a hoax? No! Your argument, once again sucks. Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They all knew about it and masked up and distanced and...it didn't work, did it?
> By the way, not one of the 17 MDs in Congress said one word about it and when Trump wanted to stop flights from China you called him a racist, so eat shit.
> And guess what?  Europe and Asia are still following the rules and spiking.
Click to expand...

Trump is a flat out idiot and racist. He tried to stop flights from China, and forgot about Europe. What a fucking idiot. And fuck you.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

I have yet to see any proof that masks and distancing prevent this disease.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn your stupid. No one said Trump was responsible for micro-organisms. That's your made up lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a lie.  You said Trump is responsible for the 300,000 deaths of Americans.  So if not the virus, what 300,000 deaths are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm already bored of the idiot.
Click to expand...

You aren't bored. You just ran out of anything intelligent to debate. You can only cover for failure but for so long.


----------



## BWK

9thIDdoc said:


> I have yet to see any proof that masks and distancing prevent this disease.


No one who I know of ever said it would. The vaccine is the only hope we have from contracting it.


----------



## Pogo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG you are so unbelievably ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't use words you don't know the definition of.  It makes YOU look ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's try this again for the visually impaired. Tell us, what are the exact figures the government is paying for NPR and PBS? You don't know do you? You lost this argument bigly.
> View attachment 431712
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In 2018, the federal funding to the Corporation for Public Broadcasting (which includes PBS) was 445 million dollars.  It's hardly chicken scratch.
Click to expand...


CPB does not "include PBS".  CPB is an outside federal service which funds public broadcast services, ONE OF WHICH IS PBS among many other radio and TV stations and networks, right down to individual stations like KILI in Porcupine South Dakota serving the local Lakota community.

In the same year cited, the federal funding for the Broadcasting Board of Governors was $685,154.  That's the government propaganda arm.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

BWK said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see any proof that masks and distancing prevent this disease.
> 
> 
> 
> No one who I know of ever said it would. The vaccine is the only hope we have from contracting it.
Click to expand...

Nobody ever proved that either. You can have mine. My treat. Enjoy.


----------



## Pogo

MisterBeale said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet they pay lower tax rates than lower income classes.
> 
> ...and there it is again. The cons common retort of jealousy. How can they be so dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, walks like a duck.........
> 
> I have no concern about what other people make.  If they do better than I do, they are lauded by me whereas you express contempt. If I'm upset because you have a beautiful wife, the only reason it bothers me is because she is more beautiful than my wife.  Pure jealousy.
> 
> Lower income people pay no income tax at all.  In fact slightly less than half of our people don't pay any income tax.  Payroll taxes, property taxes, gasoline taxes, cigarette and alcohol taxes, yes, we pay those, but those taxes go for things we use everyday or save up for our later years in life.  If you live the average lifespan in this country, you will get back every dollar you and your employer paid into Social Security and Medicare and much more.  However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.  Half of us don't pay anything into the actual federal government outside of SS and Medicare which again, we get back anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay?  That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does.  Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Raymond essentially mouths exactly what Rush spouts. It’s sad so many are so easily duped into supporting the wealthy oligarchs , over their self interest.
> 
> I once thought as he did, in my youth. We can only hope Raymond and those like him wakeup and reach the high level of intelligence we have, but I fear it’s too late for Raymond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, truth.
> And somewhat ironical that you'd bring it up since you melted down about this...... huh Mistah B?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I 'melted down," as you so lamely trolled. . . b/c you wanted me to acknowledge stupidity.  Do you?  No, you participate in it.  And everyone knows it.
> 
> Only you could equate hyperbole like this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . as "atrocities."
Click to expand...


Apparently when MB melts down with his guilt trips he forgets English.


----------



## keepitreal

occupied said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write. It's the constitutional rights of people you disagree with that you really see as a threat. Their votes, their speech, their very existence is a threat to your white bread single party view of what the country ought to be. Bring it on you stupid inbred fuck or shut the hell up. I fear none of you and your impotent rage.
Click to expand...

The utter gall of your hypocrisy would be comical if it weren't so fucking pathetic 
The pride you have for your ignorance would be sad if it wasn't so delicious 

_*White bread *single party view of what the country ought to be_
WHITES RUN THE SHOW NOW AND ALWAYS WILL YOU IGNORANT AFRICAN 
WAKE THE FUCK UP

_I fear none of you and your impotent rage_

You're a fucking joke and deserve to get run over by the bus heading your way


----------



## lantern2814

Anomalism said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assholes like you would know about irrational hate wouldn’t you? You’ve flung your bullshit at Trump supporters for 4 years. Now you can STFU and take what’s coming to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fucking lunatics are the ones implying that you want to start killing people. Go fuck yourself. Grow some fucking balls and say it for real you piece of shit.
Click to expand...

Go fuck yourself you no balls coward. By the way you uneducated piece of shit, it’s YOUR side burning buildings and murdering people. And yes, I would slap a bitch like you into next week without a second thought. Now go run away like all you leftards do when anybody actually defends themselves.


----------



## Pogo

lantern2814 said:


> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assholes like you would know about irrational hate wouldn’t you? You’ve flung your bullshit at Trump supporters for 4 years. Now you can STFU and take what’s coming to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fucking lunatics are the ones implying that you want to start killing people. Go fuck yourself. Grow some fucking balls and say it for real you piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go fuck yourself you no balls coward. By the way you uneducated piece of shit, it’s YOUR side burning buildings and murdering people. And yes, I would slap a bitch like you into next week without a second thought. Now go run away like all you leftards do when anybody actually defends themselves.
Click to expand...


Here's a klown accusing another "side" of violence ----------- by threatening violence.

Can't make this joint up.


----------



## lantern2814

Pogo said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assholes like you would know about irrational hate wouldn’t you? You’ve flung your bullshit at Trump supporters for 4 years. Now you can STFU and take what’s coming to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fucking lunatics are the ones implying that you want to start killing people. Go fuck yourself. Grow some fucking balls and say it for real you piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go fuck yourself you no balls coward. By the way you uneducated piece of shit, it’s YOUR side burning buildings and murdering people. And yes, I would slap a bitch like you into next week without a second thought. Now go run away like all you leftards do when anybody actually defends themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a klown accusing another "side" of violence ----------- by threatening violence.
> 
> Can't make this joint up.
Click to expand...

Go step in front of a bus you uneducated retarded monkey. Learn to read and learn some truth asshole. YOU assholes started the violence. Period. Proven and undeniable. See asshole, I WILL defend myself. There’s a difference between that and starting violence asshole. See, a coward like you spouts your bullshit and runs away. You threaten me or my family, you’ll be in a box. Period. I hope it’s YOU who tries it.


----------



## WelfareQueen

Synthaholic said:


> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:



I can see an endless army of lefty pajama boys in their plaid onesies marching out of Mommie's basement holding their play station console ready for war.

To the Right.  Be afraid.   Be very afraid.


----------



## Pogo

lantern2814 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assholes like you would know about irrational hate wouldn’t you? You’ve flung your bullshit at Trump supporters for 4 years. Now you can STFU and take what’s coming to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fucking lunatics are the ones implying that you want to start killing people. Go fuck yourself. Grow some fucking balls and say it for real you piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go fuck yourself you no balls coward. By the way you uneducated piece of shit, it’s YOUR side burning buildings and murdering people. And yes, I would slap a bitch like you into next week without a second thought. Now go run away like all you leftards do when anybody actually defends themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a klown accusing another "side" of violence ----------- by threatening violence.
> 
> Can't make this joint up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go step in front of a bus you uneducated retarded monkey. Learn to read and learn some truth asshole. YOU assholes started the violence. Period. Proven and undeniable. See asshole, I WILL defend myself. There’s a difference between that and starting violence asshole. See, a coward like you spouts your bullshit and runs away. You threaten me or my family, you’ll be in a box. Period. I hope it’s YOU who tries it.
Click to expand...


"YOU"RE the violent one asshole so agree with me or I'll bash your head".

Can't make it up.


----------



## lantern2814

Pogo said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assholes like you would know about irrational hate wouldn’t you? You’ve flung your bullshit at Trump supporters for 4 years. Now you can STFU and take what’s coming to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fucking lunatics are the ones implying that you want to start killing people. Go fuck yourself. Grow some fucking balls and say it for real you piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go fuck yourself you no balls coward. By the way you uneducated piece of shit, it’s YOUR side burning buildings and murdering people. And yes, I would slap a bitch like you into next week without a second thought. Now go run away like all you leftards do when anybody actually defends themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a klown accusing another "side" of violence ----------- by threatening violence.
> 
> Can't make this joint up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go step in front of a bus you uneducated retarded monkey. Learn to read and learn some truth asshole. YOU assholes started the violence. Period. Proven and undeniable. See asshole, I WILL defend myself. There’s a difference between that and starting violence asshole. See, a coward like you spouts your bullshit and runs away. You threaten me or my family, you’ll be in a box. Period. I hope it’s YOU who tries it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "YOU"RE the violent one asshole so agree with me or I'll bash your head".
> 
> Can't make it up.
Click to expand...

Where did I say that asshole? Put up the link and the exact quote you claim or forever be known as the liar you are. I throw Sandmann in your face again retard. Bitch slapping you is just too easy. Again, learn how to read  you retarded monkey spawn.


----------



## WelfareQueen

Lefties are fags.  No contest.


----------



## Pogo

lantern2814 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assholes like you would know about irrational hate wouldn’t you? You’ve flung your bullshit at Trump supporters for 4 years. Now you can STFU and take what’s coming to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fucking lunatics are the ones implying that you want to start killing people. Go fuck yourself. Grow some fucking balls and say it for real you piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go fuck yourself you no balls coward. By the way you uneducated piece of shit, it’s YOUR side burning buildings and murdering people. And yes, I would slap a bitch like you into next week without a second thought. Now go run away like all you leftards do when anybody actually defends themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a klown accusing another "side" of violence ----------- by threatening violence.
> 
> Can't make this joint up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go step in front of a bus you uneducated retarded monkey. Learn to read and learn some truth asshole. YOU assholes started the violence. Period. Proven and undeniable. See asshole, I WILL defend myself. There’s a difference between that and starting violence asshole. See, a coward like you spouts your bullshit and runs away. You threaten me or my family, you’ll be in a box. Period. I hope it’s YOU who tries it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "YOU"RE the violent one asshole so agree with me or I'll bash your head".
> 
> Can't make it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say that asshole? Put up the link and the exact quote you claim or forever be known as the liar you are. I throw Sandmann in your face again retard. *Bitch slapping *you is just too easy. Again, learn how to read  you retarded monkey spawn.
Click to expand...


----------



## lantern2814

Pogo said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assholes like you would know about irrational hate wouldn’t you? You’ve flung your bullshit at Trump supporters for 4 years. Now you can STFU and take what’s coming to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fucking lunatics are the ones implying that you want to start killing people. Go fuck yourself. Grow some fucking balls and say it for real you piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go fuck yourself you no balls coward. By the way you uneducated piece of shit, it’s YOUR side burning buildings and murdering people. And yes, I would slap a bitch like you into next week without a second thought. Now go run away like all you leftards do when anybody actually defends themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a klown accusing another "side" of violence ----------- by threatening violence.
> 
> Can't make this joint up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go step in front of a bus you uneducated retarded monkey. Learn to read and learn some truth asshole. YOU assholes started the violence. Period. Proven and undeniable. See asshole, I WILL defend myself. There’s a difference between that and starting violence asshole. See, a coward like you spouts your bullshit and runs away. You threaten me or my family, you’ll be in a box. Period. I hope it’s YOU who tries it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "YOU"RE the violent one asshole so agree with me or I'll bash your head".
> 
> Can't make it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say that asshole? Put up the link and the exact quote you claim or forever be known as the liar you are. I throw Sandmann in your face again retard. *Bitch slapping *you is just too easy. Again, learn how to read  you retarded monkey spawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Your  total surrender is recorded. No link, no quote, and no brain. As usual for the retarded inbred monkey boy. Sorry assshole, you’re burying yourself because you can’t read or think critically. You like your stupid emojis so much here’s one asshole.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BWK said:


> Trump is a flat out idiot and racist. He tried to stop flights from China, and forgot about Europe. What a fucking idiot. And fuck you.



Maybe because that's where the virus originated from????


----------



## Pogo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is a flat out idiot and racist. He tried to stop flights from China, and forgot about Europe. What a fucking idiot. And fuck you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because that's where the virus originated from????
Click to expand...


At the time it was ravaging Europe, especially Italy.

Remember?

That's how New York got infected.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BWK said:


> The Corporation for Public broadcasting is private. The $445 million doesn't just go to NPR and PBS. It goes to other media outlets. Again your argument becomes the ultimate fail. Let's just say, for funs and giggles, NPR and PBS got $200 million. Up against $2 trillion? Dude, are you high?



Point is that not taking money from people or entities is different than GIVING  money to entities.  A tax cut for the corporations and wealthy worked.  We had incredible results that created the best economy in nearly 50 years before the virus. Even with the virus, our stock market still made record gains and unemployment is still on the decline.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Pogo said:


> At the time it was ravaging Europe, especially Italy.
> 
> Remember?
> 
> That's how New York got infected.



Italy is different than the US.  In Italy, people have solidarity with their workers.  Few buy merchandise not made in their country.  So Italian companies flew in cheap Chinese workers to make their products and still be able to put the MADE IN ITALY label on it.  Many of these workers came from Wuhan, and traveled back and forth.  That's why they had the most damage, and we knew about it.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BWK said:


> OMG Dude, you are retarded. You are not cognitively capable of any kind of intelligent debate because you interpret nothing accurately. You need help with cognitive interpretation. Get help.



Dodge noted.


----------



## theHawk

Synthaholic said:


> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:


No running water, no electricity, no access to food.  That’s where we are headed under the globalists.  They are trying to destroy Western Civilization.  So, do you want to preserve Western Civilization or see it’s downfall?  

Any call for “civil war” would be to preserve it.  It’s people like you, who vote for CCP ass kissers, that want to see America fall.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BWK said:


> You can look it up yourself. Talk to Bob Woodward. He knows all about it.



Talk to Dr. Fauci.  He responded to Woodhead's book stating that anything he and the President discussed about the virus was properly and timely relayed to the public.  Need the video, just ask.  I have it in my bookmarks.


----------



## Pogo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the time it was ravaging Europe, especially Italy.
> 
> Remember?
> 
> That's how New York got infected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Italy is different than the US.  In Italy, people have solidarity with their workers.  Few buy merchandise not made in their country.  So Italian companies flew in cheap Chinese workers to make their products and still be able to put the MADE IN ITALY label on it.  Many of these workers came from Wuhan, and traveled back and forth.  That's why they had the most damage, and we knew about it.
Click to expand...


Not at all the point, is it.  Or as you just put it, Dodge noted.

When you put a travel ban on China, and you  have all this Europe travel coming to the _northeast _from Italy (and Germany, France, UK, etc) --- the China move doesn't do diddly for ya.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Pogo said:


> Not at all the point, is it. Or as you just put it, Dodge noted.
> 
> When you put a travel ban on China, and you have all this Europe travel coming to the _northeast _from Italy (and Germany, France, UK, etc) --- the China move doesn't do diddly for ya.




*January 31: Trump blocks travel from China*

Trump issues an executive order blocking entry to the US from anyone who has been in China in the last 14 days. It does not apply to US residents and family members or spouses of US residents or citizens.

The order becomes effective on February 2.

Azar also declares the coronavirus a public health emergency.


*March 11: Trump bans travel from Europe, promises free treatment*

The president announces a ban on travel from Europe, which is seeing a marked increase in cases – specifically in Italy and Spain – to the US during a national address from the Oval Office. The ban does not apply to US citizens. The ban only includes the 26 Schengen countries. The UK and Ireland are not included, and US citizens are exempt.

_Note: Less than a week later officials announced that the ban would be expanded to the UK and Ireland.









						A timeline of the Trump administration’s coronavirus actions
					

Travel restrictions, lack of tests, contradicting claims: These are some of the major actions by the US president.




					www.aljazeera.com
				



_


----------



## MisterBeale

BWK said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet they pay lower tax rates than lower income classes.
> 
> ...and there it is again. The cons common retort of jealousy. How can they be so dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, walks like a duck.........
> 
> I have no concern about what other people make.  If they do better than I do, they are lauded by me whereas you express contempt. If I'm upset because you have a beautiful wife, the only reason it bothers me is because she is more beautiful than my wife.  Pure jealousy.
> 
> Lower income people pay no income tax at all.  In fact slightly less than half of our people don't pay any income tax.  Payroll taxes, property taxes, gasoline taxes, cigarette and alcohol taxes, yes, we pay those, but those taxes go for things we use everyday or save up for our later years in life.  If you live the average lifespan in this country, you will get back every dollar you and your employer paid into Social Security and Medicare and much more.  However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.  Half of us don't pay anything into the actual federal government outside of SS and Medicare which again, we get back anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay?  That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does.  Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Raymond essentially mouths exactly what Rush spouts. It’s sad so many are so easily duped into supporting the wealthy oligarchs , over their self interest.
> 
> I once thought as he did, in my youth. We can only hope Raymond and those like him wakeup and reach the high level of intelligence we have, but I fear it’s too late for Raymond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, truth.
> And somewhat ironical that you'd bring it up since you melted down about this...... huh Mistah B?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I 'melted down," as you so lamely trolled. . . b/c you wanted me to acknowledge stupidity.  Do you?  No, you participate in it.  And everyone knows it.
> 
> Only you could equate hyperbole like this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . as "atrocities."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is responsible for over 300,000 deaths. At least your picture is not from a real person.
> We can show you body bags of people who are directly linked to Trump. And the body bags have real people in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears as though every leader in Europe and Asia needs to be replaced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, apparently according to BWK, all of them, including the state leaders, hell, even Cuomo, Whitmer, and Nuesome are all just mass murders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an idiotic argument.
Click to expand...

I'm glad you can see how idiotic it is.


----------



## westwall

9thIDdoc said:


> I have yet to see any proof that masks and distancing prevent this disease.










Distance actually does help slow the spread.  The masks are nearly useless.

However,  the most important thing you can do is wash your hands frequently,  and don't touch your face.

And obviously,  stay away from sick people.


----------



## Pogo

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all the point, is it. Or as you just put it, Dodge noted.
> 
> When you put a travel ban on China, and you have all this Europe travel coming to the _northeast _from Italy (and Germany, France, UK, etc) --- the China move doesn't do diddly for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *January 31: Trump blocks travel from China*
> 
> Trump issues an executive order blocking entry to the US from anyone who has been in China in the last 14 days. It does not apply to US residents and family members or spouses of US residents or citizens.
> 
> The order becomes effective on February 2.
> 
> Azar also declares the coronavirus a public health emergency.
> 
> 
> *March 11: Trump bans travel from Europe, promises free treatment*
> 
> The president announces a ban on travel from Europe, which is seeing a marked increase in cases – specifically in Italy and Spain – to the US during a national address from the Oval Office. The ban does not apply to US citizens. The ban only includes the 26 Schengen countries. The UK and Ireland are not included, and US citizens are exempt.
> 
> _Note: Less than a week later officials announced that the ban would be expanded to the UK and Ireland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A timeline of the Trump administration’s coronavirus actions
> 
> 
> Travel restrictions, lack of tests, contradicting claims: These are some of the major actions by the US president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
Click to expand...


That's what I just said.


----------



## keepitreal

lantern2814 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assholes like you would know about irrational hate wouldn’t you? You’ve flung your bullshit at Trump supporters for 4 years. Now you can STFU and take what’s coming to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fucking lunatics are the ones implying that you want to start killing people. Go fuck yourself. Grow some fucking balls and say it for real you piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go fuck yourself you no balls coward. By the way you uneducated piece of shit, it’s YOUR side burning buildings and murdering people. And yes, I would slap a bitch like you into next week without a second thought. Now go run away like all you leftards do when anybody actually defends themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a klown accusing another "side" of violence ----------- by threatening violence.
> 
> Can't make this joint up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go step in front of a bus you uneducated retarded monkey. Learn to read and learn some truth asshole. YOU assholes started the violence. Period. Proven and undeniable. See asshole, I WILL defend myself. There’s a difference between that and starting violence asshole. See, a coward like you spouts your bullshit and runs away. You threaten me or my family, you’ll be in a box. Period. I hope it’s YOU who tries it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "YOU"RE the violent one asshole so agree with me or I'll bash your head".
> 
> Can't make it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say that asshole? Put up the link and the exact quote you claim or forever be known as the liar you are. I throw Sandmann in your face again retard. *Bitch slapping *you is just too easy. Again, learn how to read  you retarded monkey spawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your  total surrender is recorded. No link, no quote, and no brain. As usual for the retarded inbred monkey boy. Sorry assshole, you’re burying yourself because you can’t read or think critically. You like your stupid emojis so much here’s one asshole.
Click to expand...

Gee, where have you been...so refreshing


----------



## EvilCat Breath

The really unfortunate fact for democrats is it really isn't all that deadly.


----------



## keepitreal

Pogo said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is a flat out idiot and racist. He tried to stop flights from China, and forgot about Europe. What a fucking idiot. And fuck you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because that's where the virus originated from????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At the time it was ravaging Europe, especially Italy.
> 
> Remember?
> 
> That's how New York got infected.
Click to expand...

Go fuck yourself








						EU Says No to Border Closure - Allocates €232 Million to Fight Coronavirus - SchengenVisaInfo.com
					

The European Union is not planning to suspend the Schengen Agreement, not even partially, despite the Coronavirus outbreak all over Europe now, with a number of about 280 persons touched by the virus in Italy alone. The EU officials believe reintroducing border checks will not contribute anyhow...



					www.schengenvisainfo.com


----------



## XponentialChaos

Has anything happened yet?

No?

Ok then.


----------



## sparky

Aletheia4u said:


> Robert Barnes a lawyer that at times host a show on Infowars. Had said that martial law will not be declare because it is against the law for the military to get involve with election disputes. And he said that Pres. Trump can't prove voter machine tampering. It is hard to prove in the court of law. But examining the signatures on the ballots he can prove in court. And he said that is why the Deep state had him focusing more on the voter machines cases instead of the ballot's signature case.  So it was a psyop to diverting everyone's attentions from off the ballot's signature cases and onto the voter machine which I believe that it was rehearsed. That is why they have had the machines glitches done right on live T.V.  And that is why Millie Weaver's friends had put out the story of voter machine tampering to lure Pres. Trump's supporters from off of the validity of the signatures on the ballots, to something that can't be proven at all in the court of law.
> But none of the supreme court justices never hinted around to Pres. Trump about that. I know that judges aren't allowed to give legal advice while the court is in session.
> And so the conservatives are not looking forward for a civil war because Pres. Trump will be doing another term in office. The only ones will be trying to start one are the Far Lefties. and their commander in chief Soros
> 
> View attachment 431685


and Alex Jones will be appointed to the ministry of truth....~S~


----------



## IM2

9thIDdoc said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August West said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people start imagining things that are not happening or who vote for and supported the political class that refuses to live by the rules they enact, and deemed itself exempt from the laws that govern this land, and who have stolen elections by voter suppression, then call for civil war because nobody wants that shit to continue, those people are delusional.  And that's what has happened to the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what do you call a person who blames the actions of people 200 years ago, for their incompetence today?  Delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that 200 years ago when we watched the father and son hillbilly team in Georgia hunting black men? They bagged one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Individual crimes are horrible.  Care to explain how the actions of two assholes is systemic racism?  And, if you truly cared about black lives you would demand real actions be taken to curb black on black crime which kills orders of magnitude more black children than whitey ever could.
> 
> In other words, stop talking out of your wide ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Systemic racism is when people feel free to murder blacks because they know the police will give them a pass. Do you think what happened in Georgia was an isolated incident? George Zimmerman also had a successful negro hunt and walked away. This stuff isn`t limited to the former traitor states. This one happened near my town 25 years ago. A cousin of a Pittsburgh Steeler had borrowed his cousin`s Jaguar and was pulled over and killed for it. No one went to jail. Driving a Jaguar while being black cost him his life. Remember Jonny Gammage, who never got justice (Commentary) - syracuse.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The claim that anybody of any given race that is killed is killed because of their race is itself racism. Some folks whine about "racism" in an attempt to get a free pass for whatever crime they wish to commit and then are amazed when they are actually held accountable for their actions. No sympathy from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, actually that's a reality that happens. Racism is a belief that you are superior based on race, you don't get to make up definitions for it because you don't like hearing what whites have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with your definition of racism. You don't get to assume I'm racist based on whatever race I happen to be. Doing so is racist because doing so implies that your race is superior to mine because my race is racist and yours isn't (which is total bullspit). I am no more responsible for what someone else has done-whether we are of the same race or not-than you are no matter how much you insist otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. When whites have a 400 year pattern of racist behavior and a white person repeats the same beliefs held by racists, one can conclude that perhaps you are just like them. Now when you can provide evidence of 400 years of black racist behavior and not black peoples angry response to racism put on us, you can make the claims you do. Last when talking about the effect of a system based on white group preference your excuse of what you aren't responsible for as an individual is without merit. I am have never committed a crime but I have to listen to white bullshit about black on black crime all the time. The I am an individual claim is NEVER used then, nor did you consider using it in that instance. Such things give people away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, BULLSPIT. Where exactly was it I ever accused you of a crime? Black on black or otherwise? Racism is a personal attitude or belief, not a racial trait. You are altogether wrong to assume you know what an unknown person's attitudes or beliefs are when you've never even met them. People make decisions based on what they know about people. White people tend to know and trust more white people than those of other races so it is altogether natural that their decisions tend to favor other white people. And the same is true other races if most of the people of their race are grouped together. That's not racist; that's just human. Whoever told you you had to listen to anything you didn't choose to? Not me. And I'm not going to listen to that "400 years of racism" bullshit. Whatever happened is not my fault nor my problem nor is it yours.
Click to expand...


_“ I posit that the Discourse of Individualism functions to: deny the significance of race and the advantages of being white; hide the accumulation of wealth over generations; deny social and historical context; prevent a macro analysis of the institutional and structural dimensions of social life; deny collective socialization and the power of dominant culture (media, education, religion, etc.) to shape our perspectives and ideology; function as neo-colorblindness and reproduce the myth of meritocracy; and make collective action difficult. Further, being viewed as an individual is a privilege only available to the dominant group. I explicate each of these discursive effects and argue that while we may be considered individuals in general, white insistence on Individualism in discussions of racism in particular functions to obscure and maintain racism.”_

*Robin DeAngelo*​
Individualism when used in discussing race, discounts the effects of history. History cannot be ignored in any discussion of race. It denies the social structure created by racism. It refuses to accept that a dominant white culture was created due to the racist laws and policies denying people of color *AS A GROUP*. It removes the individual responsibility whites have to end racism in their community because “they are an individual and did not do it so find those who did,” is the attitude you get from whites who use individualism as a denial. Even more specifically, those who argue about individualism would have a case if racism was practiced in a way that harmed a few individuals while being done by just a few people. Racism is a macro level problem. Individualism is a micro level philosophy.

400 years includes what is happening in your lifetime up to now.  You have benefitted from a system of white preference, that is a fact. You are responsible as am I, to make it so the system is fair for everyone. It is not equally fair for people of color or women. This must change and "I'm not responsible" is easy to say when you're not the one facing to bullshit.


----------



## IM2

andaronjim said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is responsible for over 300,000 deaths. At least your picture is not from a real person.
> We can show you body bags of people who are directly linked to Trump. And the body bags have real people in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What 300,000 deaths is Trump responsible for?  That would be as stupid as me saying DumBama is responsible for the over 200,000 deaths from the flu that took place under his two terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obammy would also be responsible for all the deaths that happened because of his "Workplace violence" rhetoric while the rest of the country knew it was Muslims killing innocent people...
Click to expand...

No Obama is not responsible.


----------



## Missourian

Synthaholic said:


> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:


Who do you think is going to suffer?

Modern civil war isn't going to be fought at my house....it's going to be fought in the Clinton Archipelago.

What do I care about that.

Just means I need to cut more firewood and stock up on chicken feed.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Synthaholic said:


> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:


Pfffft 

Your terms are acceptable



I keep telling yas When they have nothing left to lose they build killdozers ...itsa gonna be messy


You just handed the country to technocrats and call it democracy ...that and the lefts useful idiots still think its about Donald Trump ...fucking morons


They're going to push hard for the build back better great reset
Summer of 21 seems to be the real kick off date....according to a leaked French government memo


I hoping for peaceful secession in the former united states but I dont think thats gonna happen


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Half the people who call themselves Republicans will give up thier weapons and bend over 

Some of us ....if its in the cards ...wil be coming for some of you progs 

Bet on it


----------



## gipper

IM2 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is responsible for over 300,000 deaths. At least your picture is not from a real person.
> We can show you body bags of people who are directly linked to Trump. And the body bags have real people in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What 300,000 deaths is Trump responsible for?  That would be as stupid as me saying DumBama is responsible for the over 200,000 deaths from the flu that took place under his two terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obammy would also be responsible for all the deaths that happened because of his "Workplace violence" rhetoric while the rest of the country knew it was Muslims killing innocent people...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Obama is not responsible.
Click to expand...

He’s responsible for getting the racist Joe Biden elected. You must really hate him. No?


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> We have most of these things now. If you want government to put this force field around every human being, they don't even have that in Democrat utopias like North Korea and Cuba. However in places like that, the government provides jobs, takes care of the young and elderly, free healthcare, makes sure nobody has anyway to protect themselves in their cradle-to-grave government you desire here. You should move there and try it out first.



For those playing along at home, "Rugged individualist" Ray is getting disability payments because he doesn't want to learn another trade.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Doc7505 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> A civil war is not necessary.  What we should do is have two countries instead of one.  Divided this land north to south.  Democrats will get the west part of our current country where their precious Mexican border is, and the conservatives will get the east.  They won't have to put up with us, and best of all, we won't have to put up with them.  Since I'm on the east side, once the Democrats move out, my property value will double overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> We Can use the Mississippi as the border line....
Click to expand...

Whatever y'all do, Texas is out a d independent.  So, we don't care.


----------



## MeBelle

Synthaholic said:


> Nope. You will live under the laws passed by Congress or you will get the fuck out.



Hopefully Syn will be available when the next group of illegals try to enter the USA ......illegally.

Synthaholic


----------



## Aletheia4u

sparky said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Barnes a lawyer that at times host a show on Infowars. Had said that martial law will not be declare because it is against the law for the military to get involve with election disputes. And he said that Pres. Trump can't prove voter machine tampering. It is hard to prove in the court of law. But examining the signatures on the ballots he can prove in court. And he said that is why the Deep state had him focusing more on the voter machines cases instead of the ballot's signature case.  So it was a psyop to diverting everyone's attentions from off the ballot's signature cases and onto the voter machine which I believe that it was rehearsed. That is why they have had the machines glitches done right on live T.V.  And that is why Millie Weaver's friends had put out the story of voter machine tampering to lure Pres. Trump's supporters from off of the validity of the signatures on the ballots, to something that can't be proven at all in the court of law.
> But none of the supreme court justices never hinted around to Pres. Trump about that. I know that judges aren't allowed to give legal advice while the court is in session.
> And so the conservatives are not looking forward for a civil war because Pres. Trump will be doing another term in office. The only ones will be trying to start one are the Far Lefties. and their commander in chief Soros
> 
> View attachment 431685
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Alex Jones will be appointed to the ministry of truth....~S~
Click to expand...

That's great that you've found a position that Biden can filled. And can he work remotely from Gitmo?


----------



## Flash

Nobody wants a Civil War but the greedy Communists in this country are forcing us into one.


----------



## Anomalism

lantern2814 said:


> Go fuck yourself you no balls coward. By the way you uneducated piece of shit, it’s YOUR side burning buildings and murdering people. And yes, I would slap a bitch like you into next week without a second thought. Now go run away like all you leftards do when anybody actually defends themselves.



Another old, fat internet tough guy wants to make me his bitch. You people need help.


----------



## Anomalism

Pogo said:


> Here's a klown accusing another "side" of violence ----------- by threatening violence.
> 
> Can't make this joint up.



Have you seen some of these guys getting boners over the thought of killing gays and feminists recently? They're disgusting.


----------



## IM2

"Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are the least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”

White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."


----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## IM2

Anomalism said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself you no balls coward. By the way you uneducated piece of shit, it’s YOUR side burning buildings and murdering people. And yes, I would slap a bitch like you into next week without a second thought. Now go run away like all you leftards do when anybody actually defends themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another old, fat internet tough guy wants to make me his bitch. You people need help.
Click to expand...

I live in Kansas, a place full of these assholes. In my younger days I sent quite a few of them to the doctor for talking that racist shit. These punks can't fight, that's why they always want to be armed.

And lantern, It has been right wing extremists committing most of the burning and killing. You know, like the proud boys did in DC.


----------



## August West

IM2 said:


> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself you no balls coward. By the way you uneducated piece of shit, it’s YOUR side burning buildings and murdering people. And yes, I would slap a bitch like you into next week without a second thought. Now go run away like all you leftards do when anybody actually defends themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another old, fat internet tough guy wants to make me his bitch. You people need help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in Kansas, a place full of these assholes. In my younger days I sent quite a few of them to the doctor for talking that racist shit. These punks can't fight, that's why they always want to be armed.
> 
> And lantern, It has been right wing extremists committing most of the burning and killing. You know, like the proud boys did in DC.
Click to expand...

Fortunately the FBI is keeping an eye on these terrorist shitstains. 
FBI Director to Congress: Most domestic terror cases are driven by ‘white supremacist violence’ (Trump?) – Veterans Today | Military Foreign Affairs Policy Journal for Clandestine Services


----------



## MaryAnne11

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> A civil war is not necessary.  What we should do is have two countries instead of one.  Divided this land north to south.  Democrats will get the west part of our current country where their precious Mexican border is, and the conservatives will get the east.  They won't have to put up with us, and best of all, we won't have to put up with them.  Since I'm on the east side, once the Democrats move out, my property value will double overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You will live under the laws passed by Congress or you will get the fuck out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "America -- love it or leave it!"
> 
> The left used to condemn such jingoist rhetoric.  Now they repeat it like they invented it.
Click to expand...

We still do, but when other ones rant about secession and civil war, post about how they could whip us all They are free to move, there will be no civil war in my Country.


----------



## MaryAnne11

Anomalism said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself you no balls coward. By the way you uneducated piece of shit, it’s YOUR side burning buildings and murdering people. And yes, I would slap a bitch like you into next week without a second thought. Now go run away like all you leftards do when anybody actually defends themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another old, fat internet tough guy wants to make me his bitch. You people need help.
Click to expand...

Can they honestly see Trump leading a War? When he has trouble going up and down stairs with out holding on?


----------



## MaryAnne11

9thIDdoc said:


> View attachment 431812


----------



## DigitalDrifter

BWK said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet they pay lower tax rates than lower income classes.
> 
> ...and there it is again. The cons common retort of jealousy. How can they be so dumb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck, walks like a duck.........
> 
> I have no concern about what other people make.  If they do better than I do, they are lauded by me whereas you express contempt. If I'm upset because you have a beautiful wife, the only reason it bothers me is because she is more beautiful than my wife.  Pure jealousy.
> 
> Lower income people pay no income tax at all.  In fact slightly less than half of our people don't pay any income tax.  Payroll taxes, property taxes, gasoline taxes, cigarette and alcohol taxes, yes, we pay those, but those taxes go for things we use everyday or save up for our later years in life.  If you live the average lifespan in this country, you will get back every dollar you and your employer paid into Social Security and Medicare and much more.  However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.  Half of us don't pay anything into the actual federal government outside of SS and Medicare which again, we get back anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> However income taxes are what operates our federal government, bureaucracies, welfare programs, military, and distribution to states who need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay?  That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does.  Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Raymond essentially mouths exactly what Rush spouts. It’s sad so many are so easily duped into supporting the wealthy oligarchs , over their self interest.
> 
> I once thought as he did, in my youth. We can only hope Raymond and those like him wakeup and reach the high level of intelligence we have, but I fear it’s too late for Raymond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, truth.
> And somewhat ironical that you'd bring it up since you melted down about this...... huh Mistah B?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I 'melted down," as you so lamely trolled. . . b/c you wanted me to acknowledge stupidity.  Do you?  No, you participate in it.  And everyone knows it.
> 
> Only you could equate hyperbole like this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . as "atrocities."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is responsible for over 300,000 deaths. At least your picture is not from a real person.
> We can show you body bags of people who are directly linked to Trump. And the body bags have real people in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Trump is responsible for over 300,000 deaths."*
> 
> That's just an ignorant statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then explain how.
Click to expand...


300,000 Americans are dead, because the vast majority of Americans are not willing to curb their behavior and their routines sufficiently enough to control the spread of the virus. PERIOD!


----------



## August West

MaryAnne11 said:


> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself you no balls coward. By the way you uneducated piece of shit, it’s YOUR side burning buildings and murdering people. And yes, I would slap a bitch like you into next week without a second thought. Now go run away like all you leftards do when anybody actually defends themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another old, fat internet tough guy wants to make me his bitch. You people need help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can they honestly see Trump leading a War? When he has trouble going up and down stairs with out holding on?
Click to expand...

It was the middle of March when Trump declared himself a war president in the war on corona virus. He and his army were the first to surrender. They`re afraid of masks.


----------



## JusticeHammer

Synthaholic said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You will live under the laws passed by Congress or you will get the fuck out.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. We're not living under that Democrat Party _*junta*_ you propose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then pack your bags. It won’t go well for you.
Click to expand...

Pussies like you libs will lose. You are nothing but commie scum.


----------



## JusticeHammer

occupied said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write. It's the constitutional rights of people you disagree with that you really see as a threat. Their votes, their speech, their very existence is a threat to your white bread single party view of what the country ought to be. Bring it on you stupid inbred fuck or shut the hell up. I fear none of you and your impotent rage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is weapon grade stupid. Don't reply unless you have actually read and understood the post you quoted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The right has embraced the stupid, the racist, the fearful and the violent as their preferred voters. Until you people jettison the crazies and start talking sense I'm treating you all like dumbass, cousin fucking hillbillies.
Click to expand...

The crazies are on the left. Pot calling the kettle black^^^^


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

DigitalDrifter said:


> 300,000 Americans are dead, because the vast majority of Americans are not willing to curb their behavior and their routines sufficiently enough to control the spread of the virus. PERIOD!



Not to mention a good number of these deaths were never caused from Covid in the first place.  Other countries, you have to die from Covid for it to be listed as a Covid death.  In this country, whether you die from Covid or with Covid, they list it as a Covid death.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

MaryAnne11 said:


> We still do, but when other ones rant about secession and civil war, post about how they could whip us all They are free to move, there will be no civil war in my Country.



If there is, there's not a damn thing you could do about it.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Flash said:


> Nobody wants a Civil War but the greedy Communists in this country are forcing us into one.



Don't kid yourself.  The MSM would love nothing more than a civil war.  Why do you think they hype up all these black people in a police shooting?  They know blacks and white wannabees can't control themselves and will protest and riot.  It's the greatest thing for ratings.


----------



## JimH52

jasonnfree said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You write this bullshit after watching your left wing goons burn cities and murder people.  And you wonder why talk of civil war is everywhere.
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit upon by people, like you.  We are tired of the political class waging war on the citizenry of this country.  We are tired of the political class selling the PEOPLE of this country out to the highest bidder.  Which right now appears to be china.  So, it is becoming quite clear that a reset is coming.  I hope it is done peaceably, but history tells us that the chances for that are increasingly unlikely as the political class fights to protect the power they have been able to steal away from the PEOPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're kind of vague about all this stuff you say the left wing is doing.  Where do you get your info from?  My guess is right wing radio. Rush?  Hannity?   There is almost no left wing radio anymore.  Better lay off right wing radio.  Those guys are getting wealthy bamboozling the likes of yourself/
Click to expand...


Crazy far right nuts Luke Hannity and Limpballs have been getting rich off of gullible people like these Trumpsters for years.  They live and prosper on conspiracy theories and lies.  They are the greatest threat to this nation.  If the US falls in the coming years...It will be due to these right wing nuts.


----------



## Flash

JimH52 said:


> Crazy far right nuts Luke Hannity and Limpballs have been getting rich off of gullible people like these Trumpsters for years.  They live and prosper on conspiracy theories and lies.  They are the greatest threat to this nation.  If the US falls in the coming years...It will be due to these right wing nuts.



Crazy far left nuts like Rachael Maddow have been getting rich off of gullible people like these stupid uneducated Moon Bats for years.  They live and prosper on conspiracy theories and lies.  They are the greatest threat to this nation.  If the US falls in the coming years...It will be due to these left wing nuts.


----------



## JimH52

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody wants a Civil War but the greedy Communists in this country are forcing us into one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't kid yourself.  The MSM would love nothing more than a civil war.  Why do you think they hype up all these black people in a police shooting?  They know blacks and white wannabees can't control themselves and will protest and riot.  It's the greatest thing for ratings.
Click to expand...


The one fanning the flames of Civil War is sitting in the White House.  He is plotting a demonstration on January 6th with Prloud Boys and other segregationist groups at the Capital.  He is...in essence...planning a Coup.  He is a Traitor and a serial LIAR.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> For those playing along at home, "Rugged individualist" Ray is getting disability payments because he doesn't want to learn another trade.



For those playing along, Joe 000 has a huge mental problem called OCD.  He refuses to get it treated, and that's why he posts the crap he does.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JimH52 said:


> The one fanning the flames of Civil War is sitting in the White House. He is plotting a demonstration on January 6th with Prloud Boys and other segregationist groups at the Capital. He is...in essence...planning a Coup. He is a Traitor and a serial LIAR.



So how do you know of his plans?  I read the news every day, and this is the first I heard of it.


----------



## Flash

JimH52 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody wants a Civil War but the greedy Communists in this country are forcing us into one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't kid yourself.  The MSM would love nothing more than a civil war.  Why do you think they hype up all these black people in a police shooting?  They know blacks and white wannabees can't control themselves and will protest and riot.  It's the greatest thing for ratings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The one fanning the flames of Civil War is sitting in the White House.  He is plotting a demonstration on January 6th with Prloud Boys and other segregationist groups at the Capital.  He is...in essence...planning a Coup.  He is a Traitor and a serial LIAR.
Click to expand...



Meanwhile the filthy ass BLM Neggras and the Communists ANTIFA have been rioting, burning down cities, killing poeople and looting for the last six months and you stupid uneducated Useful Idiots don't give a shit.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JimH52 said:


> Crazy far right nuts Luke Hannity and Limpballs have been getting rich off of gullible people like these Trumpsters for years. They live and prosper on conspiracy theories and lies. They are the greatest threat to this nation. If the US falls in the coming years...It will be due to these right wing nuts.



You leftists really hate our Constitution, especially the part about free speech.


----------



## JimH52

Flash said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy far right nuts Luke Hannity and Limpballs have been getting rich off of gullible people like these Trumpsters for years.  They live and prosper on conspiracy theories and lies.  They are the greatest threat to this nation.  If the US falls in the coming years...It will be due to these right wing nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy far left nuts like Rachael Maddow have been getting rich off of gullible people like these stupid uneducated Moon Bats for years.  They live and prosper on conspiracy theories and lies.  They are the greatest threat to this nation.  If the US falls in the coming years...It will be due to these left wing nuts.
Click to expand...


You cannot come up with your own ideas.  Sad.....but YOU STILL  LOSE!


----------



## Flash

JimH52 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy far right nuts Luke Hannity and Limpballs have been getting rich off of gullible people like these Trumpsters for years.  They live and prosper on conspiracy theories and lies.  They are the greatest threat to this nation.  If the US falls in the coming years...It will be due to these right wing nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy far left nuts like Rachael Maddow have been getting rich off of gullible people like these stupid uneducated Moon Bats for years.  They live and prosper on conspiracy theories and lies.  They are the greatest threat to this nation.  If the US falls in the coming years...It will be due to these left wing nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot come up with your own ideas.  Sad.....but YOU STILL  LOSE!
Click to expand...



The mainstream media like CNN, MSNBC, CBS, NBC, ABC etc  have been making money feeding you stupid uneducated Moon Bats hate, TDS and anti Americanism for years now and you morons have been eating it up.

No wonder you don't know your ass from a hole in the ground about anything and you are Useful Idiots.  You think America will be great being a Socialist shithole.  You are too dumb to know anything different because you can't think for yourself.  You have to have some clown on CNN telling you how you should hate.


----------



## Flash

This is the kind of hate we are seeing from the Left nowadays.

People's Revolution?  Assholes!  Candy Cane Lane at Christmas for the kids, really?  Money for cancer research, really?

Fuck BLM!

Black Lives Matter supporters march at Candy Cane Lane Friday night

Traffic on Candy Cane Lane in West Allis normally moves pretty slow, especially nearing Christmas, as people take their time looking at the decorations.

On Friday, a group of about 50 Black Lives Matter supporters marched on Candy Cane Lane and Journal Sentinel sports columnist Lori Nickel filmed part of the protest.

The group chanted "Black lives matter" and "Black children matter" while marching through the streets holding signs and at least one participant was dressed as Santa Claus.

Protesters have been marching in different parts of southeastern Wisconsin for more than 200 consecutive days, demanding an end to systemic racism and calling for racial equity. 

The group, the Peoples Revolution, has organized the majority of the marches and posted a 30-minute video of its march through the lights.

West Allis Deputy Police Chief Chris Marks said officers monitored the area but no arrests or citations were issued. He added there were no reports of violent activity.

Since 1984, Candy Cane Lane has raised money for the Midwest Athletes Against Childhood Cancer. So far this year, organizers have raised more than $121,000. The holiday displays are located on Manitoba Street, just north of Oklahoma Avenue.

The reaction to protesters on Candy Cane Lane got mixed reaction on Twitter.


----------



## JimH52

Flash said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy far right nuts Luke Hannity and Limpballs have been getting rich off of gullible people like these Trumpsters for years.  They live and prosper on conspiracy theories and lies.  They are the greatest threat to this nation.  If the US falls in the coming years...It will be due to these right wing nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy far left nuts like Rachael Maddow have been getting rich off of gullible people like these stupid uneducated Moon Bats for years.  They live and prosper on conspiracy theories and lies.  They are the greatest threat to this nation.  If the US falls in the coming years...It will be due to these left wing nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot come up with your own ideas.  Sad.....but YOU STILL  LOSE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The mainstream media like CNN, MSNBC, CBS, NBC, ABC etc  have been making money feeding you stupid uneducated Moon Bats hate, TDS and anti Americanism for years now and you morons have been eating it up.
> 
> No wonder you don't know your ass from a hole in the ground about anything and you are Useful Idiots.  You think America will be great being a Socialist shithole.  You are too dumb to know anything different because you can't think for yourself.  You have to have some clown on CNN telling you how you should hate.
Click to expand...


Boy...I can see your Christmas us really sucking.....I guess the election didn't go your way?





Flash said:


> This is the kind of hate we are seeing from the Left nowadays.
> 
> People's Revolution?  Assholes!  Candy Cane Lane at Christmas for the kids, really?  Money for cancer research, really?
> 
> Fuck BLM!
> 
> Black Lives Matter supporters march at Candy Cane Lane Friday night
> 
> Traffic on Candy Cane Lane in West Allis normally moves pretty slow, especially nearing Christmas, as people take their time looking at the decorations.
> 
> On Friday, a group of about 50 Black Lives Matter supporters marched on Candy Cane Lane and Journal Sentinel sports columnist Lori Nickel filmed part of the protest.
> 
> The group chanted "Black lives matter" and "Black children matter" while marching through the streets holding signs and at least one participant was dressed as Santa Claus.
> 
> Protesters have been marching in different parts of southeastern Wisconsin for more than 200 consecutive days, demanding an end to systemic racism and calling for racial equity.
> 
> The group, the Peoples Revolution, has organized the majority of the marches and posted a 30-minute video of its march through the lights.
> 
> West Allis Deputy Police Chief Chris Marks said officers monitored the area but no arrests or citations were issued. He added there were no reports of violent activity.
> 
> Since 1984, Candy Cane Lane has raised money for the Midwest Athletes Against Childhood Cancer. So far this year, organizers have raised more than $121,000. The holiday displays are located on Manitoba Street, just north of Oklahoma Avenue.
> 
> The reaction to protesters on Candy Cane Lane got mixed reaction on Twitter.



Violence and Civil War....Ha Ha Ha


----------



## JimH52

Ray From Cleveland said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those playing along at home, "Rugged individualist" Ray is getting disability payments because he doesn't want to learn another trade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those playing along, Joe 000 has a huge mental problem called OCD.  He refuses to get it treated, and that's why he posts the crap he does.
Click to expand...

Says the man who supports the lunatic that is opening encouraging sedition and a Coup....right.  January 20th cannot get here fast enough!


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JimH52 said:


> Says the man who supports the lunatic that is opening encouraging sedition and a Coup....right. January 20th cannot get here fast enough!



Correct, I mean, look at what we all have to look forward to if the Republicans can't hold leadership of the Senate:  much higher energy costs, higher taxes, bringing commie care mandates and penalties back, less jobs, inflation like we haven't seen in decades with his national minimum wage of $15.00 per hour, getting flooded with diseased sick third worlders when he opens up the border, it's just going to be fantastic.  The bonus is if you live in the suburbs, his plans are to cut your property value in half by bussing in lowlifes into what are now safe and vibrant areas. 

Yep, Trump can't get out fast enough, because the joke will be on you.


----------



## lantern2814

IM2 said:


> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself you no balls coward. By the way you uneducated piece of shit, it’s YOUR side burning buildings and murdering people. And yes, I would slap a bitch like you into next week without a second thought. Now go run away like all you leftards do when anybody actually defends themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another old, fat internet tough guy wants to make me his bitch. You people need help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in Kansas, a place full of these assholes. In my younger days I sent quite a few of them to the doctor for talking that racist shit. These punks can't fight, that's why they always want to be armed.
> 
> And lantern, It has been right wing extremists committing most of the burning and killing. You know, like the proud boys did in DC.
Click to expand...

The racist heard from. Sorry dumbfuck, it’s your idiotic pals on the left with the violence. So take your bullshit and shove it. It is lefties murdering cops and citizens and burning buildings. Add in attacking elderly and children. You sent guys to the doctor? Hahahahaha! Truth is you ran like a bitch when even looked at sideways.


----------



## lantern2814

Anomalism said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself you no balls coward. By the way you uneducated piece of shit, it’s YOUR side burning buildings and murdering people. And yes, I would slap a bitch like you into next week without a second thought. Now go run away like all you leftards do when anybody actually defends themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another old, fat internet tough guy wants to make me his bitch. You people need help.
Click to expand...

Sorry dumbfuck. Not old and sure as hell not fat. You seem to be projecting again. Of course you hide under your bd and wear your mask like you’re told to like a good  little sheep. You idiots try anything, it’ll be you who needs help.


----------



## Anomalism

lantern2814 said:


> Sorry dumbfuck. Not old and sure as hell not fat. You seem to be projecting again. Of course you hide under your bd and wear your mask like you’re told to like a good  little sheep. You idiots try anything, it’ll be you who needs help.



Nobody but the right is talking about overthrowing the election.


----------



## lantern2814

Anomalism said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dumbfuck. Not old and sure as hell not fat. You seem to be projecting again. Of course you hide under your bd and wear your mask like you’re told to like a good  little sheep. You idiots try anything, it’ll be you who needs help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody but the right is talking about overthrowing the election.
Click to expand...

Gee, the left steals an election through proven fraud and wants the results to stand. What a shock. Apparently only to you.


----------



## HenryBHough

JimH52 said:


> The one fanning the flames of Civil War is sitting in the White House.  He is plotting a demonstration on January 6th with Prloud Boys and other segregationist groups at the Capital.  He is...in essence...planning a Coup.  He is a Traitor and a serial LIAR.



So droll coming, as it does, from a Chinese troll.


----------



## Anomalism

lantern2814 said:


> Gee, the left steals an election through proven fraud and wants the results to stand. What a shock. Apparently only to you.



Proven everywhere but in court. Even Trump's appointed judges are not buying the bullshit. Your mind is so warped that you're actually incapable of accepting reality.


----------



## lantern2814

Anomalism said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, the left steals an election through proven fraud and wants the results to stand. What a shock. Apparently only to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proven everywhere but in court. Even Trump's appointed judges are not buying the bullshit. Your mind is so warped that you're actually incapable of accepting reality.
Click to expand...

Poor uneducated crybaby. Ignore the affidavits, ignore the proven fact of those machines in multiple states giving Biden a 36% bump. The only warped minds are you idiotic lefties who cover your eyes and ears so you don’t have to see the truth. No matter. Reality will kick you square in the ass no matter what happens.


----------



## Anomalism

lantern2814 said:


> Poor uneducated crybaby. Ignore the affidavits, ignore the proven fact of those machines in multiple states giving Biden a 36% bump. The only warped minds are you idiotic lefties who cover your eyes and ears so you don’t have to see the truth. No matter. Reality will kick you square in the ass no matter what happens.



With all that evidence it's a wonder you can't prove it in court. Biden will be the president in January.


----------



## Meathead

Synthaholic said:


> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:


You're tough I suppose, but you seem at bit faggish.


----------



## Anomalism

Meathead said:


> You're tough I suppose, but you seem at bit faggish.



^

Projection most likely.


----------



## Meathead

Anomalism said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're tough I suppose, but you seem at bit faggish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> Projection most likely.
Click to expand...

Do I seem "faggish" to you?


----------



## badbob85037

Synthaholic said:


> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:


When mass voting fraud has been uncovered and a half witted child pedophile whos corruption is bragged about and who's plans go against all American interest and freedoms some need to be reminded there are things worse than war. All you have listed can be off set with using the old Boy Scout saying be prepared. Some will do what ever they need to do to make sure their children have the same freedoms they enjoyed. and a lot of them are no strangers to war. While others have no problem disarming and bowing down  to a government with over 2,000 agencies some do especally when a corrupt, criminal is running it selling us out to ones posing us the biggest threat.


----------



## HenryBHough

Anomalism said:


> With all that evidence it's a wonder you can't prove it in court. Biden will be the president in January.



Perhaps.

Provided Xiden isn't already confined to a laughing academy.

Provided Xiden hasn't mysteriously suicided before then.

Providec Xarris doesn't get all in a rush.


----------



## IM2

MaryAnne11 said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 431812
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 431818
Click to expand...


----------



## IM2

badbob85037 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When mass voting fraud has been uncovered and a half witted child pedophile whos corruption is bragged about and who's plans go against all American interest and freedoms some need to be reminded there are things worse than war. All you have listed can be off set with using the old Boy Scout saying be prepared. Some will do what ever they need to do to make sure their children have the same freedoms they enjoyed. and a lot of them are no strangers to war. While others have no problem disarming and bowing down  to a government with over 2,000 agencies some do especally when a corrupt, criminal is running it selling us out to ones posing us the biggest threat.
Click to expand...

None of what you said has happened. We won't be fighting a war because you nuts imagine something.


----------



## IM2

HenryBHough said:


> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all that evidence it's a wonder you can't prove it in court. Biden will be the president in January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps.
> 
> Provided Xiden isn't already confined to a laughing academy.
> 
> Provided Xiden hasn't mysteriously suicided before then.
> 
> Providec Xarris doesn't get all in a rush.
Click to expand...

You probably need to be more concerned about the coup being planned by Chairman Trumpeschinsvky to install his dictatorship.


----------



## Skylar

badbob85037 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When mass voting fraud has been uncovered and a half witted child pedophile whos corruption is bragged about and who's plans go against all American interest and freedoms some need to be reminded there are things worse than war. All you have listed can be off set with using the old Boy Scout saying be prepared. Some will do what ever they need to do to make sure their children have the same freedoms they enjoyed. and a lot of them are no strangers to war. While others have no problem disarming and bowing down  to a government with over 2,000 agencies some do especally when a corrupt, criminal is running it selling us out to ones posing us the biggest threat.
Click to expand...


What 'mass voter fraud'?


----------



## Skylar

IM2 said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all that evidence it's a wonder you can't prove it in court. Biden will be the president in January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps.
> 
> Provided Xiden isn't already confined to a laughing academy.
> 
> Provided Xiden hasn't mysteriously suicided before then.
> 
> Providec Xarris doesn't get all in a rush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You probably need to be more concerned about the coup being planned by Chairman Trumpeschinsvky to install his dictatorship.
Click to expand...


Concerned? They're delighted. 

Conservatives really are authoritarians at heart. At best, they tolerate our democratic institutions.

And as all their babble about civil war and martial law demonstrates....this is clearly not their best.


----------



## daveman

Anomalism said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you don't care if I'm ignorant.  You just want me to agree with you.
> 
> How do you think...sorry, wrong word..._feel_ that's going to work out, Anger Boy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I don't actually care about that either. This is just cathartic for me. I'm a lot less invested than you think.
Click to expand...

Uh huh.


----------



## daveman

gipper said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> TRANSLATION:  Stay asleep, but share my dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly doofuses never get it. They must support the oligarchs at all costs.
Click to expand...

I've never heard an original thought out of an anarchist.  Most of them act like tired toddlers who don't want to take a nap.


----------



## daveman

Pogo said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well a nation that fought the British empire because they just wanted self rule and used violence to achieve that goal. When that same nation then fights internally over issues of slavery and certain areas also wanted self rule.  Violence was the answer. Well now Trump just wants self rule with him and his family at the helm. He does not believe in shared rule because he is a true authoritarian who uses what all authoritarians use which is fear. Next you just have to identify who the bad guy is.  This is why he admires Putin because Putin gets what he wants. Trump really wants to get what he wants. President for life and to pass the torch onto the family.
> 
> After all how ironic is it.  That a family from German, which is a country that  could not beat the US in war,  would provide this family opportunity. That this family could then throw the US into chaos for one man with an ego problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how ignorant fools, like you, ignore the mountain of evidence that the xiden crime family is bought by the chinese communist party.  It ain't Trump you twat, it's the CCP and their obvious control of the democrat party that is causing this.  Either you want the chinese to take this country over, or you are a complete moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the shock?
> Liberals work by emotion, not information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a wag who desperately wants to accuse an imaginary entity of a fallacy ----- but has to employ his own fallacy in order to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and speaking of fallacies ---- Hi Dave.  Here to run up the score?
> 
> Might as well quit right here Inderp.  Daveward Fallacyhands inna house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was "fallacy" on your Word of the Day toilet paper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could say it's been the keyword for my entire tenure here, Pilgrim.  But it's so cute that you're only just now noticing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfffft.  You're like a kid with a new toy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DING what is ad hominem for 846 Alex.
Click to expand...

Go play, kid.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They haven't even thought about the safety of their own family members. These are some really stupid people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you threatening people's family members?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Narc suits you well.
Click to expand...

I haven't reported anyone.  Don't blame you breaking the rules on me.  You fucked up.  Own it.


----------



## daveman

BWK said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They haven't even thought about the safety of their own family members. These are some really stupid people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you threatening people's family members?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, get real.
Click to expand...

Dude, grow up.


----------



## gipper

daveman said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> TRANSLATION:  Stay asleep, but share my dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly doofuses never get it. They must support the oligarchs at all costs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never heard an original thought out of an anarchist.  Most of them act like tired toddlers who don't want to take a nap.
Click to expand...

Funny. Just about everything from an anarchist is original and entirely different from the status quo. It’s certainly non-establishmentarian unlike you.


----------



## daveman

BWK said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay? That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does. Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what gets added to our debt are the deficits.  That is to say, the spending that our income tax revenues don't cover, that's what gets added to the debt.  If our income tax revenues only paid the interest, then we'd be on the verge of an economic collapse because once we can not meet our interest payment obligations, nobody will ever lend us a dime and we would be officially bankrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just made the best case yet for not handing out to the rich, a $2 trillion dollar tax cut.
Click to expand...

How much of what other people earn is your fair share?


----------



## two_iron

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Let Texas peacefully and unconditionally leave the Union, and none of you need to die.
> 
> Deal?



These marxist shit-eating rodents are that stereotypical wife-beating stalker.... oh I'll never do it again.... you can't leave me!!!!

The fuck we can't. We don't want to coexist with you filthy animals anymore. The minute you told us we no longer need elections (you'll tell us who won), we're done. Quit sniveling and begging like a cheating wife-beater. It's time to get the divorce. Like most divorces, it can be done very peacefully.

Fuck around and find out.


----------



## Skylar

two_iron said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let Texas peacefully and unconditionally leave the Union, and none of you need to die.
> 
> Deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These marxist shit-eating rodents are that stereotypical wife-beating stalker.... oh I'll never do it again.... you can't leave me!!!!
> 
> The fuck we can't. We don't want to coexist with you filthy animals anymore. The minute you told us we no longer need elections (you'll tell us who won), we're done. Quit sniveling and begging like a cheating wife-beater. It's time to get the divorce. Like most divorces, it can be done very peacefully.
> 
> Fuck around and find out.
Click to expand...


Or.....we don't destroy the United States just because you don't like the outcome of an election.

But don't let me interrupt your impotent little rant.


----------



## XponentialChaos

two_iron said:


> The fuck we can't. We don't want to coexist with you filthy animals anymore. The minute you told us we no longer need elections (you'll tell us who won), we're done. Quit sniveling and begging like a cheating wife-beater. It's time to get the divorce. Like most divorces, it can be done very peacefully.
> 
> Fuck around and find out.



You're whining like a little bitch.

You're not going to do anything.


----------



## Skylar

XponentialChaos said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck we can't. We don't want to coexist with you filthy animals anymore. The minute you told us we no longer need elections (you'll tell us who won), we're done. Quit sniveling and begging like a cheating wife-beater. It's time to get the divorce. Like most divorces, it can be done very peacefully.
> 
> Fuck around and find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're whining like a little bitch.
> 
> You're not going to do anything.
Click to expand...


It makes them feel powerful and relevant.


----------



## two_iron

XponentialChaos said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck we can't. We don't want to coexist with you filthy animals anymore. The minute you told us we no longer need elections (you'll tell us who won), we're done. Quit sniveling and begging like a cheating wife-beater. It's time to get the divorce. Like most divorces, it can be done very peacefully.
> 
> Fuck around and find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit whining like a little bitch.
> 
> You're not going to do anything.
Click to expand...

This, from a sniveling little shit that's hiding under the bed.

What the fuck have you ever done besides run away before you got beat down like a little bitch?


----------



## daveman

IM2 said:


> "Because most whites have not been trained to think with complexity about racism, and because it benefits white dominance not to do so, we have a very limited understanding of it (Kumashiro, 2009; LaDuke, 2009). We are the least likely to see, comprehend, or be invested in validating people of color’s assertions of racism and being honest about their consequences (King, 1991). At the same time, because of white social, economic, and political power within a white dominant culture, whites are the group in the position to legitimize people of color’s assertions of racism.Being in this position engenders a form of racial arrogance, and in this racial arrogance, whites have little compunction about debating the knowledge of people who have thought deeply about race through research, study, peer-reviewed scholarship, deep and on-going critical self-reflection, interracial relationships, and lived experience (Chinnery, 2008). This expertise is often trivialized and countered with simplistic platitudes, such as *“people just need to see each other as individuals”* or “see each other as humans” or “take personal responsibility.”
> 
> White lack of racial humility often leads to declarations of disagreement when in fact the problem is that we do not understand. Whites generally feel free to dismiss informed perspectives rather than have the humility to acknowledge that they are unfamiliar, reflect on them further, seek more information, or sustain a dialogue (DiAngelo & Sensoy, 2009)."


In other words, white people should hate white people.

Imma have to pass.


----------



## Skylar

two_iron said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck we can't. We don't want to coexist with you filthy animals anymore. The minute you told us we no longer need elections (you'll tell us who won), we're done. Quit sniveling and begging like a cheating wife-beater. It's time to get the divorce. Like most divorces, it can be done very peacefully.
> 
> Fuck around and find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit whining like a little bitch.
> 
> You're not going to do anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This, from a sniveling little shit that's hiding under the bed.
> 
> What the fuck have you ever done besides run away before you got beat down like a little bitch?
Click to expand...


Cheered for Biden's win?


----------



## XponentialChaos

two_iron said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck we can't. We don't want to coexist with you filthy animals anymore. The minute you told us we no longer need elections (you'll tell us who won), we're done. Quit sniveling and begging like a cheating wife-beater. It's time to get the divorce. Like most divorces, it can be done very peacefully.
> 
> Fuck around and find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit whining like a little bitch.
> 
> You're not going to do anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This, from a sniveling little shit that's hiding under the bed.
> 
> What the fuck have you ever done besides run away before you got beat down like a little bitch?
Click to expand...


So "fuck around and find out" means what exactly?

That you're going to continue throwing your little whiny bitch temper tantrum?  

Keep crying.  Your tears are delicious.


----------



## daveman

MaryAnne11 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> A civil war is not necessary.  What we should do is have two countries instead of one.  Divided this land north to south.  Democrats will get the west part of our current country where their precious Mexican border is, and the conservatives will get the east.  They won't have to put up with us, and best of all, we won't have to put up with them.  Since I'm on the east side, once the Democrats move out, my property value will double overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You will live under the laws passed by Congress or you will get the fuck out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "America -- love it or leave it!"
> 
> The left used to condemn such jingoist rhetoric.  Now they repeat it like they invented it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We still do, but when other ones rant about secession and civil war, post about how they could whip us all They are free to move, there will be no civil war in my Country.
Click to expand...

It's not up to you, is it?


----------



## two_iron

XponentialChaos said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck we can't. We don't want to coexist with you filthy animals anymore. The minute you told us we no longer need elections (you'll tell us who won), we're done. Quit sniveling and begging like a cheating wife-beater. It's time to get the divorce. Like most divorces, it can be done very peacefully.
> 
> Fuck around and find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit whining like a little bitch.
> 
> You're not going to do anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This, from a sniveling little shit that's hiding under the bed.
> 
> What the fuck have you ever done besides run away before you got beat down like a little bitch?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So "fuck around and find out" means what exactly?
> 
> That you're going to continue throwing your little whiny bitch temper tantrum?
> 
> Keep crying.  Your tears are delicious.
Click to expand...


You lick up another man's tears? LOL

That's some seriously twisted faggotry. 

Sniveling little shit.


----------



## XponentialChaos

two_iron said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck we can't. We don't want to coexist with you filthy animals anymore. The minute you told us we no longer need elections (you'll tell us who won), we're done. Quit sniveling and begging like a cheating wife-beater. It's time to get the divorce. Like most divorces, it can be done very peacefully.
> 
> Fuck around and find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit whining like a little bitch.
> 
> You're not going to do anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This, from a sniveling little shit that's hiding under the bed.
> 
> What the fuck have you ever done besides run away before you got beat down like a little bitch?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So "fuck around and find out" means what exactly?
> 
> That you're going to continue throwing your little whiny bitch temper tantrum?
> 
> Keep crying.  Your tears are delicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lick up another man's tears? LOL
> 
> That's some seriously twisted faggotry.
> 
> Sniveling little shit.
Click to expand...


Right.  So you're not going to do anything other than continue whining like a little bitch.

Go on, bitch.  Cry for me some more.  I love it.  You pathetic harmless little whiny snowflake.


----------



## daveman

IM2 said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all that evidence it's a wonder you can't prove it in court. Biden will be the president in January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps.
> 
> Provided Xiden isn't already confined to a laughing academy.
> 
> Provided Xiden hasn't mysteriously suicided before then.
> 
> Providec Xarris doesn't get all in a rush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You probably need to be more concerned about the coup being planned by Chairman Trumpeschinsvky to install his dictatorship.
Click to expand...

Democrats are drama queens.  I swear to Gaea, there's more maturity and emotional stability in an all-girls school 7th grade.


----------



## daveman

Skylar said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all that evidence it's a wonder you can't prove it in court. Biden will be the president in January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps.
> 
> Provided Xiden isn't already confined to a laughing academy.
> 
> Provided Xiden hasn't mysteriously suicided before then.
> 
> Providec Xarris doesn't get all in a rush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You probably need to be more concerned about the coup being planned by Chairman Trumpeschinsvky to install his dictatorship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Concerned? They're delighted.
> 
> Conservatives really are authoritarians at heart. At best, they tolerate our democratic institutions.
> 
> And as all their babble about civil war and martial law demonstrates....this is clearly not their best.
Click to expand...

Conservatives want to be left alone.  Liberals think they can run everyone's lives for them.

The authoritarianism is the left's.


----------



## two_iron

XponentialChaos said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck we can't. We don't want to coexist with you filthy animals anymore. The minute you told us we no longer need elections (you'll tell us who won), we're done. Quit sniveling and begging like a cheating wife-beater. It's time to get the divorce. Like most divorces, it can be done very peacefully.
> 
> Fuck around and find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit whining like a little bitch.
> 
> You're not going to do anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This, from a sniveling little shit that's hiding under the bed.
> 
> What the fuck have you ever done besides run away before you got beat down like a little bitch?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So "fuck around and find out" means what exactly?
> 
> That you're going to continue throwing your little whiny bitch temper tantrum?
> 
> Keep crying.  Your tears are delicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lick up another man's tears? LOL
> 
> That's some seriously twisted faggotry.
> 
> Sniveling little shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right.  So you're not going to do anything other than continue whining like a little bitch.
> 
> Go on, bitch.  Cry for me some more.  I love it.  You pathetic harmless little whiny snowflake.
Click to expand...

Bring it to me little bitch. You can catch a round right in the throat. Your final look will depend on whether I can work up a steamer before the sheriff shows up.

I don't see YOU doing a goddamn thing except whining and sniveling. Fucking twat.


----------



## Skylar

two_iron said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck we can't. We don't want to coexist with you filthy animals anymore. The minute you told us we no longer need elections (you'll tell us who won), we're done. Quit sniveling and begging like a cheating wife-beater. It's time to get the divorce. Like most divorces, it can be done very peacefully.
> 
> Fuck around and find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit whining like a little bitch.
> 
> You're not going to do anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This, from a sniveling little shit that's hiding under the bed.
> 
> What the fuck have you ever done besides run away before you got beat down like a little bitch?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So "fuck around and find out" means what exactly?
> 
> That you're going to continue throwing your little whiny bitch temper tantrum?
> 
> Keep crying.  Your tears are delicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lick up another man's tears? LOL
> 
> That's some seriously twisted faggotry.
> 
> Sniveling little shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right.  So you're not going to do anything other than continue whining like a little bitch.
> 
> Go on, bitch.  Cry for me some more.  I love it.  You pathetic harmless little whiny snowflake.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bring it to me little bitch. You can catch a round right in the throat. Your final look will depend on whether I can work up a steamer before the sheriff shows up.
> 
> I don't see YOU doing a goddamn thing except whining and sniveling. Fucking twat.
Click to expand...


What would Chaos need to do? 

Remember, Biden won.


----------



## daveman

gipper said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> TRANSLATION:  Stay asleep, but share my dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly doofuses never get it. They must support the oligarchs at all costs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never heard an original thought out of an anarchist.  Most of them act like tired toddlers who don't want to take a nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny. Just about everything from an anarchist is original and entirely different from the status quo. It’s certainly non-establishmentarian unlike you.
Click to expand...

I knew you were going to say that.  

History has shown anarchism to be a failure.  Take your nap.


----------



## two_iron

Skylar said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck we can't. We don't want to coexist with you filthy animals anymore. The minute you told us we no longer need elections (you'll tell us who won), we're done. Quit sniveling and begging like a cheating wife-beater. It's time to get the divorce. Like most divorces, it can be done very peacefully.
> 
> Fuck around and find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit whining like a little bitch.
> 
> You're not going to do anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This, from a sniveling little shit that's hiding under the bed.
> 
> What the fuck have you ever done besides run away before you got beat down like a little bitch?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So "fuck around and find out" means what exactly?
> 
> That you're going to continue throwing your little whiny bitch temper tantrum?
> 
> Keep crying.  Your tears are delicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lick up another man's tears? LOL
> 
> That's some seriously twisted faggotry.
> 
> Sniveling little shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right.  So you're not going to do anything other than continue whining like a little bitch.
> 
> Go on, bitch.  Cry for me some more.  I love it.  You pathetic harmless little whiny snowflake.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bring it to me little bitch. You can catch a round right in the throat. Your final look will depend on whether I can work up a steamer before the sheriff shows up.
> 
> I don't see YOU doing a goddamn thing except whining and sniveling. Fucking twat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would Chaos need to do?
> 
> Remember, Biden won.
Click to expand...

We're talking about secession. If you or that other little bitch want to come into Texas and try to oppress me, or my kind, we're talking about shooting you in the face.

Are you caught up now?


----------



## XponentialChaos

two_iron said:


> Bring it to me little bitch. You can catch a round right in the throat.



Hahahahahaha   

You're a harmless little bitch.  You're not going to do anything at all.

Do you think you're fooling anyone?  Do you think I can't see what a gigantic pussy you are?  You're TALKING on an anonymous message board, retard.  That's ALL you're going to do.

Go ahead and keep proving me right.  You idiots aren't hard to predict at all.


----------



## XponentialChaos

two_iron said:


> We're talking about secession.



That's not going to happen and you're not going to do anything either.

You're just being a little drama queen bitch.

Keep crying for me.


----------



## XponentialChaos

two_iron said:


> we're talking about shooting you in the face.



You're not going to do a single thing, cupcake.  You're not fooling anyone at all.


----------



## two_iron

XponentialChaos said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're talking about secession.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not going to happen and you're not going to do anything either.
> 
> You're just being a little drama queen bitch.
> 
> Keep crying for me.
Click to expand...

Yeah. I just looked.... I don't see in my scope. If Texas secedes you won't do a fucking thing, except snivel under the bed. You're not fooling anyone. You're "keyboard" tough. LOL


----------



## XponentialChaos

two_iron said:


> If Texas secedes...



It won't.

You're just being a dramatic crybaby.  LOL!!!


----------



## two_iron

XponentialChaos said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Texas secedes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't.
> 
> You're just being a dramatic crybaby.  LOL!!!
Click to expand...

What you know about Texas.... and Texans.... would fit in your girlfriend's dickhole.

We established that a long time ago.... hmm?


----------



## XponentialChaos

two_iron said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Texas secedes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't.
> 
> You're just being a dramatic crybaby.  LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you know about Texas.... and Texans.... would fit in your girlfriend's dickhole.
> 
> We established that a long time ago.... hmm?
Click to expand...


Oh good, now the internet tough guy has resorted to 6th grade insults. Right on schedule.

Your responses either include threats of violence that you’re too much of a pussy to follow through on or some kind of gay insult.

That’s it isn’t it?

Let’s see your response. Which one is it going to be?  Threat of violence that you don’t intend to follow through on or vivid homosexual description?


----------



## Indeependent

XponentialChaos said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Texas secedes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't.
> 
> You're just being a dramatic crybaby.  LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you know about Texas.... and Texans.... would fit in your girlfriend's dickhole.
> 
> We established that a long time ago.... hmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh good, now the internet tough guy has resorted to 6th grade insults. Right on schedule.
> 
> Your responses either include threats of violence that you’re too much of a pussy to follow through on or some kind of gay insult.
> 
> That’s it isn’t it?
> 
> Let’s see your response. Which one is it going to be?  Threat of violence that you don’t intend to follow through on or vivid homosexual description?  Go on.
Click to expand...

He should know better than to mess around with an ex-football player.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Indeependent said:


> He should know better than to mess around with an ex-football player.



Doesn’t matter. He’s not going to do anything.

People running their mouths about the violence they might commit are completely harmless.

Aren’t ya two_iron, you little bitch, you.


----------



## Skylar

two_iron said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Texas secedes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't.
> 
> You're just being a dramatic crybaby.  LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you know about Texas.... and Texans.... would fit in your girlfriend's dickhole.
> 
> We established that a long time ago.... hmm?
Click to expand...


I lived in Texas for years. They tried it on their own once. It didn't work out.

Texas isn't seceding. They do much better as the southern crossroads of the greater United States than they do as an isolated neighbor of Mexico.


----------



## two_iron

XponentialChaos said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Texas secedes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't.
> 
> You're just being a dramatic crybaby.  LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you know about Texas.... and Texans.... would fit in your girlfriend's dickhole.
> 
> We established that a long time ago.... hmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh good, now the internet tough guy has resorted to 6th grade insults. Right on schedule.
> 
> Your responses either include threats of violence that you’re too much of a pussy to follow through on or some kind of gay insult.
> 
> That’s it isn’t it?
> 
> Let’s see your response. Which one is it going to be?  Threat of violence that you don’t intend to follow through on or vivid homosexual description?
Click to expand...

You're not really built for this. You're better at hiding under your bed. "Tough talk" from you makes my asshole itch. I must be allergic to it. 

Do me a solid... fuck off and die.


----------



## XponentialChaos

two_iron said:


> Do me a solid... fuck off and die.



No thanks.  Feel free to keep whining though.

“Wahhhhh I want you to be dead”

“WAAAHHHHH I want Texas to secede!”

Sorry little guy, but it doesn’t work that way. You keep carrying on with your little impotent rage temper tantrum though. Eventually you’ll tire yourself out.


----------



## two_iron

XponentialChaos said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do me a solid... fuck off and die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks.  Feel free to keep whining though.
> 
> “Wahhhhh I want you to be dead”
> 
> “WAAAHHHHH I want Texas to secede!”
> 
> Sorry little guy, but it doesn’t work that way. You keep carrying on with your little impotent rage temper tantrum though. Eventually you’ll tire yourself out.
Click to expand...

Oh WAH!!!! I love Texas cock!!!! WAH!!!!!

I can't believe you haven't been stabbed in faggot bar and stacked in a dumpster.

Is it even possible to be more of a sniveling little bitch?. No, it's not.

Again... YOU aren't going to do jack shit.


----------



## Skylar

two_iron said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do me a solid... fuck off and die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks.  Feel free to keep whining though.
> 
> “Wahhhhh I want you to be dead”
> 
> “WAAAHHHHH I want Texas to secede!”
> 
> Sorry little guy, but it doesn’t work that way. You keep carrying on with your little impotent rage temper tantrum though. Eventually you’ll tire yourself out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh WAH!!!! I love Texas cock!!!! WAH!!!!!
> 
> I can't believe you haven't been stabbed in faggot bar and stacked in a dumpster.
> 
> Is it even possible to be more of a sniveling little bitch?. No, it's not.
> 
> Again... YOU aren't going to do jack shit.
Click to expand...


What would Chaos need to do?

Remember, Biden won. And Texas isn't seceding.


----------



## two_iron

Skylar said:


> And Texas isn't seceding.



We'll let you know fuckboy. You worry about Shitstain, OR.... and I'll worry about Texas.


----------



## XponentialChaos

two_iron said:


> Oh WAH!!!! I love Texas cock!!!! WAH!!!!!
> 
> I can't believe you haven't been stabbed in faggot bar and stacked in a dumpster.



You’re too predictable, lmao.

Threats of violence that you don’t intend to follow through on and homosexual descriptions.  That’s all you do

What’s the next one going to be? Another description of homosexuality or are you going to mix it up and go with a threat of violence that you have no intention of actually doing?

Go on. Let’s see it.


----------



## Skylar

two_iron said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Texas isn't seceding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll let you know fuckboy. You worry about Shitstain, OR.... and I'll worry about Texas.
Click to expand...


Texas isn't seceding. And Biden won. 

So what exactly would we need to do? To get Texas as a State and Biden as a president, all I've got to do is Netflix and chill.


----------



## HenryBHough

IM2 said:


> None of what you said has happened. We won't be fighting a war because you nuts imagine something.



There will be no fighting war.

Simply because by "electing" Xiden America has already surrendered.


----------



## two_iron

XponentialChaos said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh WAH!!!! I love Texas cock!!!! WAH!!!!!
> 
> I can't believe you haven't been stabbed in faggot bar and stacked in a dumpster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re too predictable, lmao.
> 
> Threat of violence that you don’t intend to follow through on and vivid homosexual descriptions.  That’s all you do
> 
> What’s the next one going to be? Another description of homosexuality or are you going to mix it up and go with a threat of violence that you have no intention of actually doing?
> 
> Go on. Let’s see it.
Click to expand...

I've got you repeating yourself like a drooling fucktard. Like I said, you're not really built for this. And that's an understatement.

I'll take your sniveling as a complete win. 

Just keep repeating yourself. The sniveling sounds so much better the third time around.

Here little bitch, repeat yourself right here __________________________________________


----------



## Skylar

HenryBHough said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of what you said has happened. We won't be fighting a war because you nuts imagine something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be no fighting war.
> 
> Simply because by "electing" Xiden America has already surrendered.
Click to expand...


So now the excuses why your ilk *won't* be fighting. 

Good to know.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Skylar said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Texas isn't seceding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll let you know fuckboy. You worry about Shitstain, OR.... and I'll worry about Texas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Texas isn't seceding. And Biden won.
> 
> So what exactly would we need to do? To get Texas as a State and Biden as a president, all I've got to do is Netflix and chill.
Click to expand...


He doesn’t know. He’s just venting.

Some of these Trump supporters are very emotional right now. They’re acting very irrationally, more so than usual.

I’m trying to help them through this difficult time.


----------



## HenryBHough

IM2 said:


> You probably need to be more concerned about the coup being planned by Chairman Trumpeschinsvky to install his dictatorship.


I am quit conderned that President Trump is not planning sufficient violence to prevent the Socialist Coup that masqueraded as an election.


----------



## two_iron

Skylar said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Texas isn't seceding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll let you know fuckboy. You worry about Shitstain, OR.... and I'll worry about Texas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Texas isn't seceding. And Biden won.
> 
> So what exactly would we need to do? To get Texas as a State and Biden as a president, all I've got to do is Netflix and chill.
Click to expand...

You just going to go around in circles like an idiot? Go make me a sammich little bitch.


----------



## Skylar

two_iron said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Texas isn't seceding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll let you know fuckboy. You worry about Shitstain, OR.... and I'll worry about Texas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Texas isn't seceding. And Biden won.
> 
> So what exactly would we need to do? To get Texas as a State and Biden as a president, all I've got to do is Netflix and chill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just going to go around in circles like an idiot? Go make me a sammich little bitch.
Click to expand...


See, we don't need to fight. We don't need to kill. We don't need to secede. We don't need martial law. We don't need civil war.

*We won. *All we've got to do is sit back, relax......and watch you and yours spin your little gears.


----------



## XponentialChaos

two_iron said:


> I'll take your sniveling as a complete win.



That’s nice. Except Trump lost, Texas isn’t seceding, and you’re not going to DO anything you claimed you would. 

If you think that’s winning then that’s fine with me. Are you tired of all the wining yet?! 

Lmao!!!


----------



## two_iron

XponentialChaos said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take your sniveling as a complete win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s nice. Except Trump lost, Texas isn’t seceding, and you’re not going to DO anything you claimed you would.
> 
> If you think that’s winning then that’s fine with me. Are you tired of all the wining yet?!
> 
> Lmao!!!
Click to expand...

Thanks for confirming I teabagged you. It was good for me. I hope you didn't mind the big Texas-sized load.


----------



## XponentialChaos

two_iron said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take your sniveling as a complete win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s nice. Except Trump lost, Texas isn’t seceding, and you’re not going to DO anything you claimed you would.
> 
> If you think that’s winning then that’s fine with me. Are you tired of all the wining yet?!
> 
> Lmao!!!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for confirming I teabagged you. It was good for me. I hope you didn't mind the big Texas-sized load.
Click to expand...


Haha you can’t think of anything else, can you?  Too predictable. 

Threats of violence that you don’t intend to follow through on or vivid homosexual descriptions.  That’s all that goes thorough your little pea-brain head, isn’t it?  Thanks for proving me right again. 

You go ahead and let it all out. I’m sure it’s therapeutic for you to let out all your anger on here. It’s going to be ok, snowflake.


----------



## two_iron

XponentialChaos said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take your sniveling as a complete win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s nice. Except Trump lost, Texas isn’t seceding, and you’re not going to DO anything you claimed you would.
> 
> If you think that’s winning then that’s fine with me. Are you tired of all the wining yet?!
> 
> Lmao!!!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for confirming I teabagged you. It was good for me. I hope you didn't mind the big Texas-sized load.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha you can’t think of anything else, can you?  Too predictable.
> 
> Threats of violence that you don’t intend to follow through on or vivid homosexual descriptions.  That’s all that goes thorough your little pea-brain head, isn’t it?  Thanks for proving me right again.
> 
> You go ahead and let it all out. I’m sure it’s therapeutic for you to let out all your anger on here. It’s going to be ok, snowflake.
Click to expand...

Aww... we got off on the wrong foot. I see by your avatar, you're from the Gay Area?

Do you prefer the taste of cock?

I know, it's awkward.... I'm just curious.


----------



## XponentialChaos

two_iron said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take your sniveling as a complete win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s nice. Except Trump lost, Texas isn’t seceding, and you’re not going to DO anything you claimed you would.
> 
> If you think that’s winning then that’s fine with me. Are you tired of all the wining yet?!
> 
> Lmao!!!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for confirming I teabagged you. It was good for me. I hope you didn't mind the big Texas-sized load.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha you can’t think of anything else, can you?  Too predictable.
> 
> Threats of violence that you don’t intend to follow through on or vivid homosexual descriptions.  That’s all that goes thorough your little pea-brain head, isn’t it?  Thanks for proving me right again.
> 
> You go ahead and let it all out. I’m sure it’s therapeutic for you to let out all your anger on here. It’s going to be ok, snowflake.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww... we got off on the wrong foot. I see by your avatar, you're from the Gay Area?
> 
> Do you prefer the taste of cock?
> 
> I know, it's awkward.... I'm just curious.
Click to expand...


Thanks for continuing to prove me right.

Now this time, I want you to go ahead and concentrate for me and try to say something intelligent. Resist the urge to think about homosexuality and think of something clever to say.

Ready?

GO!!


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Anomalism said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dumbfuck. Not old and sure as hell not fat. You seem to be projecting again. Of course you hide under your bd and wear your mask like you’re told to like a good  little sheep. You idiots try anything, it’ll be you who needs help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody but the right is talking about overthrowing the election.
Click to expand...

That would be because already did it.


----------



## two_iron

Awww..... and I was thinking about fucking you. Calm down....what are wearing?

Tell me if I'm getting close...


----------



## XponentialChaos

two_iron said:


> Awww..... and I was thinking about fucking you. Calm down....what are wearing?



That would explain why you’re constantly making gay comments now wouldn’t it?

Sorry dude, not interested.

But that makes so much more sense now.


----------



## two_iron

Ouch....you think your ass is the best vagina in SF?

I don't like uppity queers.


----------



## XponentialChaos

two_iron said:


> Ouch....you think your ass is the best vagina in SF?
> 
> I don't like uppity queers.



I’m not gay and not in SF.

 What kind of queer are you looking for?  A dating app might help you find the right one.


----------



## Skylar

9thIDdoc said:


> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dumbfuck. Not old and sure as hell not fat. You seem to be projecting again. Of course you hide under your bd and wear your mask like you’re told to like a good  little sheep. You idiots try anything, it’ll be you who needs help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody but the right is talking about overthrowing the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be because already did it.
Click to expand...


The election results say otherwise. As do the initial count, every recount, every hand count, every physical ballot count, every electronic tally, every certified result, every certificate of ascertainment, and the electoral count.


----------



## two_iron

XponentialChaos said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch....you think your ass is the best vagina in SF?
> 
> I don't like uppity queers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not gay and not in SF.
> 
> What kind of queer are you looking for?  A dating app might help you find the right one.
Click to expand...

Right.....denial is not healthy. Come out of the closet. Enjoy the occasional cock in your ass and don't be ashamed of it!

It's not the same as when your 'uncles' were doing it. You're going to thank me some day.


----------



## XponentialChaos

two_iron said:


> Come out of the closet. Enjoy the occasional cock in your ass and don't be ashamed of it!



Sorry.  I'm flattered, but not interested.


----------



## gipper

daveman said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> TRANSLATION:  Stay asleep, but share my dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly doofuses never get it. They must support the oligarchs at all costs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never heard an original thought out of an anarchist.  Most of them act like tired toddlers who don't want to take a nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny. Just about everything from an anarchist is original and entirely different from the status quo. It’s certainly non-establishmentarian unlike you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you were going to say that.
> 
> History has shown anarchism to be a failure.  Take your nap.
Click to expand...

Yes many things fail throughout history. In your small statist world, this means they’re no good. You’re wrong.


----------



## MaryAnne11

JusticeHammer said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You will live under the laws passed by Congress or you will get the fuck out.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. We're not living under that Democrat Party _*junta*_ you propose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then pack your bags. It won’t go well for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussies like you libs will lose. You are nothing but commie scum.
Click to expand...

You can not even give an answer without a vulgar comment.


----------



## MaryAnne11

Ray From Cleveland said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We still do, but when other ones rant about secession and civil war, post about how they could whip us all They are free to move, there will be no civil war in my Country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is, there's not a damn thing you could do about it.
Click to expand...

Mot much you can do either,except boast on an internet board! Am I impressed? No!


----------



## MaryAnne11

Meathead said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're tough I suppose, but you seem at bit faggish.
Click to expand...

You seem to dwell on what you think others do! Jealous, much?

 When I see grown men concentrating on what other men do I have to wonder how much Porn is on their computer!


----------



## MaryAnne11

two_iron said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck we can't. We don't want to coexist with you filthy animals anymore. The minute you told us we no longer need elections (you'll tell us who won), we're done. Quit sniveling and begging like a cheating wife-beater. It's time to get the divorce. Like most divorces, it can be done very peacefully.
> 
> Fuck around and find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit whining like a little bitch.
> 
> You're not going to do anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This, from a sniveling little shit that's hiding under the bed.
> 
> What the fuck have you ever done besides run away before you got beat down like a little bitch?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So "fuck around and find out" means what exactly?
> 
> That you're going to continue throwing your little whiny bitch temper tantrum?
> 
> Keep crying.  Your tears are delicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lick up another man's tears? LOL
> 
> That's some seriously twisted faggotry.
> 
> Sniveling little shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right.  So you're not going to do anything other than continue whining like a little bitch.
> 
> Go on, bitch.  Cry for me some more.  I love it.  You pathetic harmless little whiny snowflake.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bring it to me little bitch. You can catch a round right in the throat. Your final look will depend on whether I can work up a steamer before the sheriff shows up.
> 
> I don't see YOU doing a goddamn thing except whining and sniveling. Fucking twat.
Click to expand...

You are so brave! Online!


----------



## Aletheia4u




----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> For those playing along, Joe 000 has a huge mental problem called OCD. He refuses to get it treated, and that's why he posts the crap he does.



Again, man, you always have an excuse for why your life is miserable... but what i never see from you is a plan to make it less so. 



lantern2814 said:


> Gee, the left steals an election through proven fraud and wants the results to stand. What a shock. Apparently only to you.



Trump lost by 7 million votes...  there was no fraud... people just rejected Trump.


----------



## BWK

daveman said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay? That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does. Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what gets added to our debt are the deficits.  That is to say, the spending that our income tax revenues don't cover, that's what gets added to the debt.  If our income tax revenues only paid the interest, then we'd be on the verge of an economic collapse because once we can not meet our interest payment obligations, nobody will ever lend us a dime and we would be officially bankrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just made the best case yet for not handing out to the rich, a $2 trillion dollar tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much of what other people earn is your fair share?
Click to expand...

You tell me. You're the one who made the best case for it.


----------



## BWK

daveman said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay? That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does. Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what gets added to our debt are the deficits.  That is to say, the spending that our income tax revenues don't cover, that's what gets added to the debt.  If our income tax revenues only paid the interest, then we'd be on the verge of an economic collapse because once we can not meet our interest payment obligations, nobody will ever lend us a dime and we would be officially bankrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just made the best case yet for not handing out to the rich, a $2 trillion dollar tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much of what other people earn is your fair share?
Click to expand...

You are the typical horse and buggy idiot, who feels beholden to corporations. And you must be the horse who hasn't the sense enough to understand that it's the other way around.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Skylar said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dumbfuck. Not old and sure as hell not fat. You seem to be projecting again. Of course you hide under your bd and wear your mask like you’re told to like a good  little sheep. You idiots try anything, it’ll be you who needs help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody but the right is talking about overthrowing the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be because already did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The election results say otherwise. As do the initial count, every recount, every hand count, every physical ballot count, every electronic tally, every certified result, every certificate of ascertainment, and the electoral count.
Click to expand...

Yeah? Some folks told you that and you claim to believe it. Some folks believe whatever they are told even when they should know better just because they want to. I (and probably most Americans) don't.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> Again, man, you always have an excuse for why your life is miserable... but what i never see from you is a plan to make it less so.



What I never see from you is a plan to get your mental issues fixed.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

MaryAnne11 said:


> Mot much you can do either,except boast on an internet board! Am I impressed? No!



What am I boasting about?  If a civil war breaks out, there's not much I could do about it either.  All I can do is protect myself if I'm attacked, and that's about it.


----------



## 22lcidw

Synthaholic said:


> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:


You speak like you do because it has been one way. Your way.  We are getting weaker as a nation because of enforced quotas. Our quality of the individual is lowering and the costs of doing anything is rising.  I do not know you. if you have lived a relatively peaceful existence with no altercations, if someone grabbed you by the neck and thoroughly beat the shit out of you and then raped you and left you in a ditch you would wake up to a reality of pure violence and an example of civil war. It does not matter anyway for you even if Prog take total control. china will be our masters within a few decades. They will slowly take the lead in most technologies and even take more production away from Western nations. Hell, we might even have Americans fighting for them against you.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Sometimes what goes around comes around.


*In Congress, July 4, 1776

The unanimous Declaration of the thirteen united States of America,* When in the Course of human events, it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another, and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation.

We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.--That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed, --That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness. Prudence, indeed, will dictate that Governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes; and accordingly all experience hath shewn, that mankind are more disposed to suffer, while evils are sufferable, than to right themselves by abolishing the forms to which they are accustomed. *But when a long train of abuses and usurpations, pursuing invariably the same Object evinces a design to reduce them under absolute Despotism, it is their right, it is their duty, to throw off such Government, and to provide new Guards for their future security*.--Such has been the patient sufferance of these Colonies; and such is now the necessity which constrains them to alter their former Systems of Government.....


----------



## daveman

gipper said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> TRANSLATION:  Stay asleep, but share my dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly doofuses never get it. They must support the oligarchs at all costs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never heard an original thought out of an anarchist.  Most of them act like tired toddlers who don't want to take a nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny. Just about everything from an anarchist is original and entirely different from the status quo. It’s certainly non-establishmentarian unlike you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you were going to say that.
> 
> History has shown anarchism to be a failure.  Take your nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes many things fail throughout history. In your small statist world, this means they’re no good. You’re wrong.
Click to expand...

Uh huh.  It didn't last in a small, homogenous, agrarian community on a 100% voluntary basis.

But you believe, against all reason, that it would work on a large, diverse, technically-advanced nation with people who don't want to play your silly games.  

I'd ask you to explain rationally how it could work, but you're an anarchist.  You don't do rational.  

Put on your black hoodie and spray paint a few As on public buildings.  That'll gain support for your cause.  No, really.


----------



## daveman

BWK said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay? That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does. Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what gets added to our debt are the deficits.  That is to say, the spending that our income tax revenues don't cover, that's what gets added to the debt.  If our income tax revenues only paid the interest, then we'd be on the verge of an economic collapse because once we can not meet our interest payment obligations, nobody will ever lend us a dime and we would be officially bankrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just made the best case yet for not handing out to the rich, a $2 trillion dollar tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much of what other people earn is your fair share?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell me. You're the one who made the best case for it.
Click to expand...

Okay, I'll tell you:  Zero.  You don't deserve what you haven't earned.  

Leave me alone, and I'll leave you alone.

But you don't want that.  You want your Big Daddy Government to take what I have and give it to you...because reasons.


----------



## daveman

BWK said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay? That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does. Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what gets added to our debt are the deficits.  That is to say, the spending that our income tax revenues don't cover, that's what gets added to the debt.  If our income tax revenues only paid the interest, then we'd be on the verge of an economic collapse because once we can not meet our interest payment obligations, nobody will ever lend us a dime and we would be officially bankrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just made the best case yet for not handing out to the rich, a $2 trillion dollar tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much of what other people earn is your fair share?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the typical horse and buggy idiot, who feels beholden to corporations. And you must be the horse who hasn't the sense enough to understand that it's the other way around.
Click to expand...

It's always funny when people who can't think for themselves believe they can dictate what other people think.


----------



## daveman

Ray From Cleveland said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, man, you always have an excuse for why your life is miserable... but what i never see from you is a plan to make it less so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I never see from you is a plan to get your mental issues fixed.
Click to expand...

After the Revolution that Iosef will not expend any effort towards, he'll be given a seat on the Politburo.  That'll make everything okay for him.


----------



## gipper

daveman said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> TRANSLATION:  Stay asleep, but share my dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly doofuses never get it. They must support the oligarchs at all costs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never heard an original thought out of an anarchist.  Most of them act like tired toddlers who don't want to take a nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny. Just about everything from an anarchist is original and entirely different from the status quo. It’s certainly non-establishmentarian unlike you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you were going to say that.
> 
> History has shown anarchism to be a failure.  Take your nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes many things fail throughout history. In your small statist world, this means they’re no good. You’re wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh huh.  It didn't last in a small, homogenous, agrarian community on a 100% voluntary basis.
> 
> But you believe, against all reason, that it would work on a large, diverse, technically-advanced nation with people who don't want to play your silly games.
> 
> I'd ask you to explain rationally how it could work, but you're an anarchist.  You don't do rational.
> 
> Put on your black hoodie and spray paint a few As on public buildings.  That'll gain support for your cause.  No, really.
Click to expand...

Yes, we must allow a small elite to rule us, because we’re too dumb to know any other way.


----------



## BWK

daveman said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay? That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does. Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what gets added to our debt are the deficits.  That is to say, the spending that our income tax revenues don't cover, that's what gets added to the debt.  If our income tax revenues only paid the interest, then we'd be on the verge of an economic collapse because once we can not meet our interest payment obligations, nobody will ever lend us a dime and we would be officially bankrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just made the best case yet for not handing out to the rich, a $2 trillion dollar tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much of what other people earn is your fair share?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell me. You're the one who made the best case for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I'll tell you:  Zero.  You don't deserve what you haven't earned.
> 
> Leave me alone, and I'll leave you alone.
> 
> But you don't want that.  You want your Big Daddy Government to take what I have and give it to you...because reasons.
Click to expand...

"Zero"? LOL! You know nothing of basic economics. Those who make the most, haven't earned a fraction of that money. And those who do work the most, only get a fraction. We used to be a Capitalist country. That's long gone. We are a Corporatist country. 

* Just prior to President Barack Obama's 2014 State of the Union Address, media reported that the wealthiest 1% of Americans possess 40% of the nation's wealth; the bottom 80% own 7%. The gap between the wealth of the top 10% and that of the middle class is over 1,000%; that increases another 1,000% for the top 1%.*

And you have the nerve to talk about others wanting big daddy government to take what you have? Are you the 1%? If you are, hell fucking yes, we want to take it, because you no more earned it than deserve it. WHY? Here's a spoiler alert for you, that's not Capitalism fool. Get a fucking clue.


----------



## BWK

daveman said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay? That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does. Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what gets added to our debt are the deficits.  That is to say, the spending that our income tax revenues don't cover, that's what gets added to the debt.  If our income tax revenues only paid the interest, then we'd be on the verge of an economic collapse because once we can not meet our interest payment obligations, nobody will ever lend us a dime and we would be officially bankrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just made the best case yet for not handing out to the rich, a $2 trillion dollar tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much of what other people earn is your fair share?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the typical horse and buggy idiot, who feels beholden to corporations. And you must be the horse who hasn't the sense enough to understand that it's the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always funny when people who can't think for themselves believe they can dictate what other people think.
Click to expand...

You aren't thinking.


----------



## daveman

gipper said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> TRANSLATION:  Stay asleep, but share my dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly doofuses never get it. They must support the oligarchs at all costs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never heard an original thought out of an anarchist.  Most of them act like tired toddlers who don't want to take a nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny. Just about everything from an anarchist is original and entirely different from the status quo. It’s certainly non-establishmentarian unlike you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you were going to say that.
> 
> History has shown anarchism to be a failure.  Take your nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes many things fail throughout history. In your small statist world, this means they’re no good. You’re wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh huh.  It didn't last in a small, homogenous, agrarian community on a 100% voluntary basis.
> 
> But you believe, against all reason, that it would work on a large, diverse, technically-advanced nation with people who don't want to play your silly games.
> 
> I'd ask you to explain rationally how it could work, but you're an anarchist.  You don't do rational.
> 
> Put on your black hoodie and spray paint a few As on public buildings.  That'll gain support for your cause.  No, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we must allow a small elite to rule us, because we’re too dumb to know any other way.
Click to expand...

I don't want to be ruled.  I want to be represented.  You seem to think there's nothing between anarchy and totalitarianism.  And I use the word "think" generously.


----------



## daveman

BWK said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay? That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does. Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what gets added to our debt are the deficits.  That is to say, the spending that our income tax revenues don't cover, that's what gets added to the debt.  If our income tax revenues only paid the interest, then we'd be on the verge of an economic collapse because once we can not meet our interest payment obligations, nobody will ever lend us a dime and we would be officially bankrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just made the best case yet for not handing out to the rich, a $2 trillion dollar tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much of what other people earn is your fair share?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell me. You're the one who made the best case for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I'll tell you:  Zero.  You don't deserve what you haven't earned.
> 
> Leave me alone, and I'll leave you alone.
> 
> But you don't want that.  You want your Big Daddy Government to take what I have and give it to you...because reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Zero"? LOL! You know nothing of basic economics. Those who make the most, haven't earned a fraction of that money. And those who do work the most, only get a fraction. We used to be a Capitalist country. That's long gone. We are a Corporatist country.
> 
> * Just prior to President Barack Obama's 2014 State of the Union Address, media reported that the wealthiest 1% of Americans possess 40% of the nation's wealth; the bottom 80% own 7%. The gap between the wealth of the top 10% and that of the middle class is over 1,000%; that increases another 1,000% for the top 1%.*
> 
> And you have the nerve to talk about others wanting big daddy government to take what you have? Are you the 1%? If you are, hell fucking yes, we want to take it, because you no more earned it than deserve it. WHY? Here's a spoiler alert for you, that's not Capitalism fool. Get a fucking clue.
Click to expand...

Get some self-respect and get a fucking job and leave me the hell alone, fool.


----------



## daveman

BWK said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay? That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does. Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what gets added to our debt are the deficits.  That is to say, the spending that our income tax revenues don't cover, that's what gets added to the debt.  If our income tax revenues only paid the interest, then we'd be on the verge of an economic collapse because once we can not meet our interest payment obligations, nobody will ever lend us a dime and we would be officially bankrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just made the best case yet for not handing out to the rich, a $2 trillion dollar tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much of what other people earn is your fair share?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the typical horse and buggy idiot, who feels beholden to corporations. And you must be the horse who hasn't the sense enough to understand that it's the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always funny when people who can't think for themselves believe they can dictate what other people think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't thinking.
Click to expand...

You serve your masters well, and you will be rewarded.

LOL!  Just kidding.  They don't give a shit about you.  Before the next election they'll give a few speeches in black churches and say they gonna he'p the po black folk this time fo sho, and you'll make heart eyes at them and pull the D lever exactly as programmed.


----------



## BWK

daveman said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay? That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does. Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what gets added to our debt are the deficits.  That is to say, the spending that our income tax revenues don't cover, that's what gets added to the debt.  If our income tax revenues only paid the interest, then we'd be on the verge of an economic collapse because once we can not meet our interest payment obligations, nobody will ever lend us a dime and we would be officially bankrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just made the best case yet for not handing out to the rich, a $2 trillion dollar tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much of what other people earn is your fair share?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell me. You're the one who made the best case for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I'll tell you:  Zero.  You don't deserve what you haven't earned.
> 
> Leave me alone, and I'll leave you alone.
> 
> But you don't want that.  You want your Big Daddy Government to take what I have and give it to you...because reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Zero"? LOL! You know nothing of basic economics. Those who make the most, haven't earned a fraction of that money. And those who do work the most, only get a fraction. We used to be a Capitalist country. That's long gone. We are a Corporatist country.
> 
> * Just prior to President Barack Obama's 2014 State of the Union Address, media reported that the wealthiest 1% of Americans possess 40% of the nation's wealth; the bottom 80% own 7%. The gap between the wealth of the top 10% and that of the middle class is over 1,000%; that increases another 1,000% for the top 1%.*
> 
> And you have the nerve to talk about others wanting big daddy government to take what you have? Are you the 1%? If you are, hell fucking yes, we want to take it, because you no more earned it than deserve it. WHY? Here's a spoiler alert for you, that's not Capitalism fool. Get a fucking clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some self-respect and get a fucking job and leave me the hell alone, fool.
Click to expand...

Talk about a non-existent  argument. Boy, you sure gave up on that one didn't you? I'm not surprised. Hell, what could you have argued about anyway? The stats speak for themselves.


----------



## BWK

daveman said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay? That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does. Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what gets added to our debt are the deficits.  That is to say, the spending that our income tax revenues don't cover, that's what gets added to the debt.  If our income tax revenues only paid the interest, then we'd be on the verge of an economic collapse because once we can not meet our interest payment obligations, nobody will ever lend us a dime and we would be officially bankrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just made the best case yet for not handing out to the rich, a $2 trillion dollar tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much of what other people earn is your fair share?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the typical horse and buggy idiot, who feels beholden to corporations. And you must be the horse who hasn't the sense enough to understand that it's the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always funny when people who can't think for themselves believe they can dictate what other people think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You serve your masters well, and you will be rewarded.
> 
> LOL!  Just kidding.  They don't give a shit about you.  Before the next election they'll give a few speeches in black churches and say they gonna he'p the po black folk this time fo sho, and you'll make heart eyes at them and pull the D lever exactly as programmed.
Click to expand...

So, you take a non-existent argument that you gave up on, and turn into racist rant. You really do have problems. People like you must be miserable souls.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

JoeB131 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those playing along, Joe 000 has a huge mental problem called OCD. He refuses to get it treated, and that's why he posts the crap he does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, man, you always have an excuse for why your life is miserable... but what i never see from you is a plan to make it less so.
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, the left steals an election through proven fraud and wants the results to stand. What a shock. Apparently only to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump lost by 7 million votes...  there was no fraud... people just rejected Trump.
Click to expand...


Only fraud can happen when a Dim loses the WH. 2000, 2004, 2016.


----------



## Norman

No one wants civil war.

Yet there are worse things than a war, which we are headed to without courageous, American acts.


----------



## gipper

daveman said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> TRANSLATION:  Stay asleep, but share my dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly doofuses never get it. They must support the oligarchs at all costs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never heard an original thought out of an anarchist.  Most of them act like tired toddlers who don't want to take a nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny. Just about everything from an anarchist is original and entirely different from the status quo. It’s certainly non-establishmentarian unlike you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you were going to say that.
> 
> History has shown anarchism to be a failure.  Take your nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes many things fail throughout history. In your small statist world, this means they’re no good. You’re wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh huh.  It didn't last in a small, homogenous, agrarian community on a 100% voluntary basis.
> 
> But you believe, against all reason, that it would work on a large, diverse, technically-advanced nation with people who don't want to play your silly games.
> 
> I'd ask you to explain rationally how it could work, but you're an anarchist.  You don't do rational.
> 
> Put on your black hoodie and spray paint a few As on public buildings.  That'll gain support for your cause.  No, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we must allow a small elite to rule us, because we’re too dumb to know any other way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to be ruled.  I want to be represented.  You seem to think there's nothing between anarchy and totalitarianism.  And I use the word "think" generously.
Click to expand...

Lol. You don’t even know what’s going on.


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> What I never see from you is a plan to get your mental issues fixed.



Naw, man, here's my plan for that. 

I laugh at right wing rubes on welfare who think they are better than other people on welfare.  Then I remember that because I have a conscience, I kind of feel sorry for you because you don't even realize how horrible the world you'd want to make would be for you.


----------



## JoeB131

DigitalDrifter said:


> Only fraud can happen when a Dim loses the WH. 2000, 2004, 2016.



Well, 2000 and 2016, definitely.  The other guy got more votes.   End of topic.   

I'll freely conceded Bush won in 2004 by scaring the shit out of people.


----------



## gipper

JoeB131 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I never see from you is a plan to get your mental issues fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, man, here's my plan for that.
> 
> I laugh at right wing rubes on welfare who think they are better than other people on welfare.  Then I remember that because I have a conscience, I kind of feel sorry for you because you don't even realize how horrible the world you'd want to make would be for you.
Click to expand...

The world he wants is what we’ve got and yeah it’s horrible for most, but he’s happy the ultra wealthy love it.


----------



## JoeB131

gipper said:


> The world he wants is what we’ve got and yeah it’s horrible for most, but he’s happy the ultra wealthy love it.



I'm sure they do...  but the world he wants (because Hate Radio told him he wants it) is one where the government doesn't give money to people who are no longer making money for the wealthy.  

He just doesn't understand he falls into that category.  He really thinks his disability is "earned" while the HUD payments to his neighbors aren't.


----------



## BWK

gipper said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> TRANSLATION:  Stay asleep, but share my dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly doofuses never get it. They must support the oligarchs at all costs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never heard an original thought out of an anarchist.  Most of them act like tired toddlers who don't want to take a nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny. Just about everything from an anarchist is original and entirely different from the status quo. It’s certainly non-establishmentarian unlike you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you were going to say that.
> 
> History has shown anarchism to be a failure.  Take your nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes many things fail throughout history. In your small statist world, this means they’re no good. You’re wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh huh.  It didn't last in a small, homogenous, agrarian community on a 100% voluntary basis.
> 
> But you believe, against all reason, that it would work on a large, diverse, technically-advanced nation with people who don't want to play your silly games.
> 
> I'd ask you to explain rationally how it could work, but you're an anarchist.  You don't do rational.
> 
> Put on your black hoodie and spray paint a few As on public buildings.  That'll gain support for your cause.  No, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we must allow a small elite to rule us, because we’re too dumb to know any other way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to be ruled.  I want to be represented.  You seem to think there's nothing between anarchy and totalitarianism.  And I use the word "think" generously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You don’t even know what’s going on.
Click to expand...

He's all over the field, not knowing what his message is, or what the next one's about.


----------



## Rocko

occupied said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write. It's the constitutional rights of people you disagree with that you really see as a threat. Their votes, their speech, their very existence is a threat to your white bread single party view of what the country ought to be. Bring it on you stupid inbred fuck or shut the hell up. I fear none of you and your impotent rage.
Click to expand...


You used part of what he wrote and took it out of context, and you knew what you were doing. What does that accomplish?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> He just doesn't understand he falls into that category. He really thinks his disability is "earned" while the HUD payments to his neighbors aren't.



It is earned.  I paid into it my entire life.  HUD people paid 0 into it because they never paid actual federal income tax which is where that money comes from.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> Naw, man, here's my plan for that.
> 
> I laugh at right wing rubes on welfare who think they are better than other people on welfare. Then I remember that because I have a conscience, I kind of feel sorry for you because you don't even realize how horrible the world you'd want to make would be for you.



You have a conscience, but you don't have a brain which is why you constantly use words you don't know the meaning of.  And how is that a plan to address your serious mental issues Joe? 

The difference between you and me is the government brought me a major life changing problem.  I worked to get a solution to that problem whereas you have a problem (likely all your life) and don't have the balls to take care of it.  You are a gutless wonder.  You decided to live in misery all of your life instead of putting your pride aside to address a professional and admit you have mental issues that need to be addressed. 

So how many hours of sleep did I cost you last night Joe?


----------



## daveman

BWK said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay? That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does. Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what gets added to our debt are the deficits.  That is to say, the spending that our income tax revenues don't cover, that's what gets added to the debt.  If our income tax revenues only paid the interest, then we'd be on the verge of an economic collapse because once we can not meet our interest payment obligations, nobody will ever lend us a dime and we would be officially bankrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just made the best case yet for not handing out to the rich, a $2 trillion dollar tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much of what other people earn is your fair share?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell me. You're the one who made the best case for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I'll tell you:  Zero.  You don't deserve what you haven't earned.
> 
> Leave me alone, and I'll leave you alone.
> 
> But you don't want that.  You want your Big Daddy Government to take what I have and give it to you...because reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Zero"? LOL! You know nothing of basic economics. Those who make the most, haven't earned a fraction of that money. And those who do work the most, only get a fraction. We used to be a Capitalist country. That's long gone. We are a Corporatist country.
> 
> * Just prior to President Barack Obama's 2014 State of the Union Address, media reported that the wealthiest 1% of Americans possess 40% of the nation's wealth; the bottom 80% own 7%. The gap between the wealth of the top 10% and that of the middle class is over 1,000%; that increases another 1,000% for the top 1%.*
> 
> And you have the nerve to talk about others wanting big daddy government to take what you have? Are you the 1%? If you are, hell fucking yes, we want to take it, because you no more earned it than deserve it. WHY? Here's a spoiler alert for you, that's not Capitalism fool. Get a fucking clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get some self-respect and get a fucking job and leave me the hell alone, fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk about a non-existent  argument. Boy, you sure gave up on that one didn't you? I'm not surprised. Hell, what could you have argued about anyway? The stats speak for themselves.
Click to expand...

"Gibs me dat" is not a rational argument.


----------



## daveman

BWK said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay? That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does. Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what gets added to our debt are the deficits.  That is to say, the spending that our income tax revenues don't cover, that's what gets added to the debt.  If our income tax revenues only paid the interest, then we'd be on the verge of an economic collapse because once we can not meet our interest payment obligations, nobody will ever lend us a dime and we would be officially bankrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just made the best case yet for not handing out to the rich, a $2 trillion dollar tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much of what other people earn is your fair share?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the typical horse and buggy idiot, who feels beholden to corporations. And you must be the horse who hasn't the sense enough to understand that it's the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always funny when people who can't think for themselves believe they can dictate what other people think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You serve your masters well, and you will be rewarded.
> 
> LOL!  Just kidding.  They don't give a shit about you.  Before the next election they'll give a few speeches in black churches and say they gonna he'p the po black folk this time fo sho, and you'll make heart eyes at them and pull the D lever exactly as programmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you take a non-existent argument that you gave up on, and turn into racist rant. You really do have problems. People like you must be miserable souls.
Click to expand...

Not at all.  I'm satisfied with what I've earned.  I don't demand what other people have.  

As far as your hollow racism charge, I believe you can succeed on your own without the help of white liberals.

Democrats disagree.  And you've taken their side.  Pathetic.


----------



## daveman

gipper said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> TRANSLATION:  Stay asleep, but share my dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly doofuses never get it. They must support the oligarchs at all costs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never heard an original thought out of an anarchist.  Most of them act like tired toddlers who don't want to take a nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny. Just about everything from an anarchist is original and entirely different from the status quo. It’s certainly non-establishmentarian unlike you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you were going to say that.
> 
> History has shown anarchism to be a failure.  Take your nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes many things fail throughout history. In your small statist world, this means they’re no good. You’re wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh huh.  It didn't last in a small, homogenous, agrarian community on a 100% voluntary basis.
> 
> But you believe, against all reason, that it would work on a large, diverse, technically-advanced nation with people who don't want to play your silly games.
> 
> I'd ask you to explain rationally how it could work, but you're an anarchist.  You don't do rational.
> 
> Put on your black hoodie and spray paint a few As on public buildings.  That'll gain support for your cause.  No, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we must allow a small elite to rule us, because we’re too dumb to know any other way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to be ruled.  I want to be represented.  You seem to think there's nothing between anarchy and totalitarianism.  And I use the word "think" generously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You don’t even know what’s going on.
Click to expand...

I'm sure that fiction comforts you in the face of the reality of the failure and utter unworkability of the ideology you support.


----------



## daveman

JoeB131 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I never see from you is a plan to get your mental issues fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, man, here's my plan for that.
> 
> I laugh at right wing rubes on welfare who think they are better than other people on welfare.  Then I remember that because I have a conscience, I kind of feel sorry for you because you don't even realize how horrible the world you'd want to make would be for you.
Click to expand...

...whereas the world you want would be full of love and poetry and puppies and rainbows and camps and mass graves for dissidents and midnight visits by the secret police.


----------



## gipper

daveman said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> TRANSLATION:  Stay asleep, but share my dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly doofuses never get it. They must support the oligarchs at all costs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never heard an original thought out of an anarchist.  Most of them act like tired toddlers who don't want to take a nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny. Just about everything from an anarchist is original and entirely different from the status quo. It’s certainly non-establishmentarian unlike you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you were going to say that.
> 
> History has shown anarchism to be a failure.  Take your nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes many things fail throughout history. In your small statist world, this means they’re no good. You’re wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh huh.  It didn't last in a small, homogenous, agrarian community on a 100% voluntary basis.
> 
> But you believe, against all reason, that it would work on a large, diverse, technically-advanced nation with people who don't want to play your silly games.
> 
> I'd ask you to explain rationally how it could work, but you're an anarchist.  You don't do rational.
> 
> Put on your black hoodie and spray paint a few As on public buildings.  That'll gain support for your cause.  No, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we must allow a small elite to rule us, because we’re too dumb to know any other way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to be ruled.  I want to be represented.  You seem to think there's nothing between anarchy and totalitarianism.  And I use the word "think" generously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You don’t even know what’s going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure that fiction comforts you in the face of the reality of the failure and utter unworkability of the ideology you support.
Click to expand...

Again you think a small elite running everything is the only option. It isn’t. You need to think outside the box you’ve put yourself in.


----------



## daveman

gipper said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> TRANSLATION:  Stay asleep, but share my dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly doofuses never get it. They must support the oligarchs at all costs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never heard an original thought out of an anarchist.  Most of them act like tired toddlers who don't want to take a nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny. Just about everything from an anarchist is original and entirely different from the status quo. It’s certainly non-establishmentarian unlike you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you were going to say that.
> 
> History has shown anarchism to be a failure.  Take your nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes many things fail throughout history. In your small statist world, this means they’re no good. You’re wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh huh.  It didn't last in a small, homogenous, agrarian community on a 100% voluntary basis.
> 
> But you believe, against all reason, that it would work on a large, diverse, technically-advanced nation with people who don't want to play your silly games.
> 
> I'd ask you to explain rationally how it could work, but you're an anarchist.  You don't do rational.
> 
> Put on your black hoodie and spray paint a few As on public buildings.  That'll gain support for your cause.  No, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we must allow a small elite to rule us, because we’re too dumb to know any other way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to be ruled.  I want to be represented.  You seem to think there's nothing between anarchy and totalitarianism.  And I use the word "think" generously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You don’t even know what’s going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure that fiction comforts you in the face of the reality of the failure and utter unworkability of the ideology you support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you think a small elite running everything is the only option. It isn’t. You need to think outside the box you’ve put yourself in.
Click to expand...

Where did I say that?

Oh, yes.  Nowhere.  

Considering your whole belief system is a lie, it's no surprising you have to lie about other people.


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> It is earned. I paid into it my entire life. HUD people paid 0 into it because they never paid actual federal income tax which is where that money comes from.



Actually, you'll get everything you paid into it back in six years if you live that long.   

Meanwhile, most people on some kind of assistance aren't on it their whole lives.   

The main beneficiaries of HUD are the landlords, not the tenants.  

They used to build public housing, but they stopped doing that, even tore most of the projects down after a certain point.


----------



## JoeB131

daveman said:


> ...whereas the world you want would be full of love and poetry and puppies and rainbows and camps and mass graves for dissidents and midnight visits by the secret police.



Sure, buddy, there's a straight line between social welfare and secret police... you keep telling yourself that.


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> You have a conscience, but you don't have a brain which is why you constantly use words you don't know the meaning of. And how is that a plan to address your serious mental issues Joe?



Wow, I touched a nerve.  It must suck for you to live off the generosity of people you hate.  




Ray From Cleveland said:


> The difference between you and me is the government brought me a major life changing problem.



No, you knew at some point, you probably wouldn't be able to drive a truck because of your medical problems, but you took no effort to have a backup plan.  You never bothered to learn a skill, and you never actually started shopping your resume to find a job.  

If you've been working for 50 years and have no transferrable skills, that's kind of on you, buddy.  



Ray From Cleveland said:


> I worked to get a solution to that problem whereas you have a problem (



GUy, you didn't "work" to get a solution.  You gave up.  

As for who has a better life, I promise you, my property is worth more than yours and I probably make more money than you did even when you had a job.  



Ray From Cleveland said:


> So how many hours of sleep did I cost you last night Joe?



None at all... I usually forget about you five minutes after I've made fun of you


----------



## Indeependent

JoeB131 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a conscience, but you don't have a brain which is why you constantly use words you don't know the meaning of. And how is that a plan to address your serious mental issues Joe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I touched a nerve.  It must suck for you to live off the generosity of people you hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between you and me is the government brought me a major life changing problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you knew at some point, you probably wouldn't be able to drive a truck because of your medical problems, but you took no effort to have a backup plan.  You never bothered to learn a skill, and you never actually started shopping your resume to find a job.
> 
> If you've been working for 50 years and have no transferrable skills, that's kind of on you, buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worked to get a solution to that problem whereas you have a problem (
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GUy, you didn't "work" to get a solution.  You gave up.
> 
> As for who has a better life, I promise you, my property is worth more than yours and I probably make more money than you did even when you had a job.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how many hours of sleep did I cost you last night Joe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None at all... I usually forget about you five minutes after I've made fun of you
Click to expand...

*As for who has a better life, I promise you, my property is worth more than yours and I probably make more money than you did even when you had a job. *
And yet, you're still a self-hating, angry piece of shit.


----------



## JoeB131

Indeependent said:


> And yet, you're still a self-hating, angry piece of shit.



Not at all...  Please don't confuse my contempt for stupid, bible thumping white people for self-loathing.


----------



## gipper

daveman said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> TRANSLATION:  Stay asleep, but share my dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly doofuses never get it. They must support the oligarchs at all costs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never heard an original thought out of an anarchist.  Most of them act like tired toddlers who don't want to take a nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny. Just about everything from an anarchist is original and entirely different from the status quo. It’s certainly non-establishmentarian unlike you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you were going to say that.
> 
> History has shown anarchism to be a failure.  Take your nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes many things fail throughout history. In your small statist world, this means they’re no good. You’re wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh huh.  It didn't last in a small, homogenous, agrarian community on a 100% voluntary basis.
> 
> But you believe, against all reason, that it would work on a large, diverse, technically-advanced nation with people who don't want to play your silly games.
> 
> I'd ask you to explain rationally how it could work, but you're an anarchist.  You don't do rational.
> 
> Put on your black hoodie and spray paint a few As on public buildings.  That'll gain support for your cause.  No, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we must allow a small elite to rule us, because we’re too dumb to know any other way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to be ruled.  I want to be represented.  You seem to think there's nothing between anarchy and totalitarianism.  And I use the word "think" generously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You don’t even know what’s going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure that fiction comforts you in the face of the reality of the failure and utter unworkability of the ideology you support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you think a small elite running everything is the only option. It isn’t. You need to think outside the box you’ve put yourself in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> Oh, yes.  Nowhere.
> 
> Considering your whole belief system is a lie, it's no surprising you have to lie about other people.
Click to expand...

You didn’t have to say it. You know you believe it.


----------



## Indeependent

JoeB131 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you're still a self-hating, angry piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all...  Please don't confuse my contempt for stupid, bible thumping white people for self-loathing.
Click to expand...

You are the product of a Liberal Chicago education...a self-hating White male.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> Wow, I touched a nerve. It must suck for you to live off the generosity of people you hate.



Which people are those? 



JoeB131 said:


> No, you knew at some point, you probably wouldn't be able to drive a truck because of your medical problems, but you took no effort to have a backup plan. You never bothered to learn a skill, and you never actually started shopping your resume to find a job.
> 
> If you've been working for 50 years and have no transferrable skills, that's kind of on you, buddy.



Most truck drivers don't have any transferable skills but driving a tractor-trailer.  You can transfer those skills and live anywhere in the country you desire with plenty of people waiting for you IF, government doesn't take away your ability to use that skill and leave you with only one way out which is going on disability.  My medical problems are less of an issue than it is our bureaucrats with nothing better to do than find ways to take people like me out of work; something I nor anybody could have predicted.  

If government is going to stop me from working, then government needs to support me.  If they allow me to work, I'd be back to work tomorrow.  




JoeB131 said:


> GUy, you didn't "work" to get a solution. You gave up.
> 
> As for who has a better life, I promise you, my property is worth more than yours and I probably make more money than you did even when you had a job.



Yes, I found a solution.  The best part about my solution is it drives you crazy, and that's totally enjoyable for me.  I don't have your mental problems, and if I did, I would seek professional help.  There is no way you can be happier than half of the people, and I don't care if you lived in a mansion.  You will be haunted by hate, jealousy and obsession no matter where you go in life.  I don't have anything like that to deal with.  So all in all, yes, I am happier than you.  As for my property, I'm making money off of it.  How about you?  



JoeB131 said:


> None at all... I usually forget about you five minutes after I've made fun of you



If that was true you wouldn't be so obsessed with my situation.  I told you about it a year from November, and there's very few of your posts where you don't bring it up.  Nobody else does, but typical of people with mental problems, everybody else is Fd up, you're just fine in your mind.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, you'll get everything you paid into it back in six years if you live that long.
> 
> Meanwhile, most people on some kind of assistance aren't on it their whole lives.
> 
> The main beneficiaries of HUD are the landlords, not the tenants.
> 
> They used to build public housing, but they stopped doing that, even tore most of the projects down after a certain point.



Yes they did because the lowlifes ruined them, just like when government moved them here.  They ruin everyplace they go. 

It doesn't matter if lowlifes are on public assistance their entire lives or for three years.  They paid nothing into it.  Will I make out if I live the average lifespan or longer?  Yes I will, but at the same time, people work their entire lives and never collect a dime because they passed away before they could retire like my late neighbor.  She died from lung cancer before she could apply, but she may have been on disability, I don't know.  

It works the same way with any insurance.  People who have auto insurance make out more than people like me because they have a lot of accidents.  I paid and still pay into it but don't collect a thing.  It works that way with house insurance, renters insurance, life insurance, health insurance and yes, government insurance programs like SS, disability and Medicare. 

As for HUD,  tenants and landlords both make out.  The only people who lose are the taxpayers and neighbors of these HUD homes.


----------



## daveman

JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...whereas the world you want would be full of love and poetry and puppies and rainbows and camps and mass graves for dissidents and midnight visits by the secret police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, buddy, there's a straight line between social welfare and secret police... you keep telling yourself that.
Click to expand...

History.  Read some.  The REAL kind, not the fairytale bullshit you Commies tell each other.


----------



## daveman

JoeB131 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you're still a self-hating, angry piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all...  Please don't confuse my contempt for stupid, bible thumping white people for self-loathing.
Click to expand...

Oh, but you do hate being white.  And you insist other white people should hate themselves, too.

Racist non-whites appreciate the passionate ass-kissing, but they still hate you.


----------



## daveman

gipper said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> TRANSLATION:  Stay asleep, but share my dream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly doofuses never get it. They must support the oligarchs at all costs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never heard an original thought out of an anarchist.  Most of them act like tired toddlers who don't want to take a nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny. Just about everything from an anarchist is original and entirely different from the status quo. It’s certainly non-establishmentarian unlike you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you were going to say that.
> 
> History has shown anarchism to be a failure.  Take your nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes many things fail throughout history. In your small statist world, this means they’re no good. You’re wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh huh.  It didn't last in a small, homogenous, agrarian community on a 100% voluntary basis.
> 
> But you believe, against all reason, that it would work on a large, diverse, technically-advanced nation with people who don't want to play your silly games.
> 
> I'd ask you to explain rationally how it could work, but you're an anarchist.  You don't do rational.
> 
> Put on your black hoodie and spray paint a few As on public buildings.  That'll gain support for your cause.  No, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we must allow a small elite to rule us, because we’re too dumb to know any other way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to be ruled.  I want to be represented.  You seem to think there's nothing between anarchy and totalitarianism.  And I use the word "think" generously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You don’t even know what’s going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure that fiction comforts you in the face of the reality of the failure and utter unworkability of the ideology you support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again you think a small elite running everything is the only option. It isn’t. You need to think outside the box you’ve put yourself in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> Oh, yes.  Nowhere.
> 
> Considering your whole belief system is a lie, it's no surprising you have to lie about other people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn’t have to say it. You know you believe it.
Click to expand...

I have no obligation to validate your delusions.  So you can stop stamping your feet and pouting, boy.


----------



## gipper

daveman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you're still a self-hating, angry piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all...  Please don't confuse my contempt for stupid, bible thumping white people for self-loathing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, but you do hate being white.  And you insist other white people should hate themselves, too.
> 
> Racist non-whites appreciate the passionate ass-kissing, but they still hate you.
Click to expand...

The delusions of a fool.


----------



## JoeB131

Indeependent said:


> You are the product of a Liberal Chicago education...a self-hating White male.



Actually, I'm a product of Catholic Education, which was as insular and racist as you can get.  I never even saw a black person until I was 14.  

My more enlightened views on race came from actually serving in the military with people of color.  



Ray From Cleveland said:


> It doesn't matter if lowlifes are on public assistance their entire lives or for three years. They paid nothing into it. Will I make out if I live the average lifespan or longer? Yes I will, but at the same time, people work their entire lives and never collect a dime because they passed away before they could retire like my late neighbor. She died from lung cancer before she could apply, but she may have been on disability, I don't know.



Then why bring her up?  

If someone is on assistance for a couple of years, it means they are working the rest of their lives.  Which means they DID pay into the system.  

The real problem is a lot of people ON assistance, do have jobs, just ones that don't pay very well.   You've come on here and whined that one of your past tenants didn't want to work five hours extra a week because they'd lose hundreds of dollars in benefits... So we are all effectively subsidizing McDonald's and Walmart's work forces. 









						Report: Walmart Workers Cost Taxpayers $6.2 Billion In Public Assistance
					

Walmart's low-wage workers cost U.S. taxpayers an estimated $6.2 billion in public assistance including food stamps, Medicaid and subsidized housing, according to a report published to coincide with Tax Day, April 15.




					www.forbes.com
				





_Walmart's low-wage workers cost U.S. taxpayers an estimated $6.2 billion in public assistance including food stamps, Medicaid and subsidized housing, according to a report published to coincide with Tax Day, April 15.

Americans for Tax Fairness, a coalition of 400 national and state-level progressive groups, made this estimate using data from a 2013 study by Democratic Staff of the U.S. Committee on Education and the Workforce._




Ray From Cleveland said:


> It works the same way with any insurance. People who have auto insurance make out more than people like me because they have a lot of accidents. I paid and still pay into it but don't collect a thing. It works that way with house insurance, renters insurance, life insurance, health insurance and yes, government insurance programs like SS, disability and Medicare.



Um, no.  Actually, if you have even a minor accident, the Insurance companies will rob you blind with higher premiums.  So not a good analogy.  

Disability is welfare... You are on welfare, buddy.   



Ray From Cleveland said:


> As for HUD, tenants and landlords both make out. The only people who lose are the taxpayers and neighbors of these HUD homes.



The taxpayers get a good deal of nothing having to deal with more homeless people on the street, committing crimes to feed themselves.  



daveman said:


> History. Read some. The REAL kind, not the fairytale bullshit you Commies tell each other.



Sorry, Dummy, I have a degree in history from the University of Illinois...  



daveman said:


> Oh, but you do hate being white. And you insist other white people should hate themselves, too.
> 
> Racist non-whites appreciate the passionate ass-kissing, but they still hate you.



Actually, quite the reverse.... A lot of people who've I've treated decently have returned the favor in my life, including people of color.  On the other hand, most of the misery that's been inflicted on me has come from other white males.  .


----------



## Lesh

westwall said:


> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,


There is no "however".


Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> It's true. War is hell. No one should ever wish for it.


And yet you do...consistently


BS Filter said:


> We're already in a civil war. Some of you obviously weren't watching the news this past summer.


You have no idea what you are talking about.

When you look out of the bombed out windows of what used to be your house, into streets filled with rubble and blood and shit....when you think about your parents, your neighbors, your children, your friends butchered...when you have to sell your soul for a day's worth of food

THEN you can tell me "we're in a civil war" because THAT is what it is like


----------



## gipper

Lesh said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "however".
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's true. War is hell. No one should ever wish for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet you do...consistently
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're already in a civil war. Some of you obviously weren't watching the news this past summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> When you look out of the bombed out windows of what used to be your house, into streets filled with rubble and blood and shit....when you think about your parents, your neighbors, your children, your friends butchered...when you have to sell your soul for a day's worth of food
> 
> THEN you can tell me "we're in a civil war" because THAT is what it is like
Click to expand...

We don’t need a civil war. We need a peaceful civil insurrection by the people, to bring down this criminal government.


----------



## BS Filter

Lesh said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "however".
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's true. War is hell. No one should ever wish for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet you do...consistently
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're already in a civil war. Some of you obviously weren't watching the news this past summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> When you look out of the bombed out windows of what used to be your house, into streets filled with rubble and blood and shit....when you think about your parents, your neighbors, your children, your friends butchered...when you have to sell your soul for a day's worth of food
> 
> THEN you can tell me "we're in a civil war" because THAT is what it is like
Click to expand...

There are different degrees.


----------



## BS Filter

gipper said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "however".
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's true. War is hell. No one should ever wish for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet you do...consistently
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're already in a civil war. Some of you obviously weren't watching the news this past summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> When you look out of the bombed out windows of what used to be your house, into streets filled with rubble and blood and shit....when you think about your parents, your neighbors, your children, your friends butchered...when you have to sell your soul for a day's worth of food
> 
> THEN you can tell me "we're in a civil war" because THAT is what it is like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don’t need a civil war. We need a peaceful civil insurrection by the people, to bring down this criminal government.
Click to expand...

Looks like the people just spoke.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> Then why bring her up?
> 
> If someone is on assistance for a couple of years, it means they are working the rest of their lives. Which means they DID pay into the system.
> 
> The real problem is a lot of people ON assistance, do have jobs, just ones that don't pay very well. You've come on here and whined that one of your past tenants didn't want to work five hours extra a week because they'd lose hundreds of dollars in benefits... So we are all effectively subsidizing McDonald's and Walmart's work forces.



We are not subsidizing anybody.  We have a system that rewards failure by giving people food stamps who could otherwise earn enough money to feed themselves and family.  Like my former tenants, they never made that much money, but had three children they couldn't afford.  Is that Walmart's fault or governments?  

You have no understanding of our taxes in this country.  The funding of these federal programs comes from people who pay federal income tax.  Nearly half the people in our country don't pay this tax, and therefore even when working, they are in that group of people.  So they use federal funding for HUD, Food Stamps, Medicaid and so on, but never pay a penny back into that particular system.  As for people who work at Walmart, that was their choice, not Walmart's.  If you want to make better money, go to college, learn a trade, quit smoking pot so you can pass a drug test, and you won't need to work at Walmart.  



JoeB131 said:


> Um, no. Actually, if you have even a minor accident, the Insurance companies will rob you blind with higher premiums. So not a good analogy.
> 
> Disability is welfare... You are on welfare, buddy.



No, if you have a fender bender once in a blue moon, they will not raise your premiums. A major claim, yes they will, but you will still make out in the end.  They need to recoup some of that money somehow.  

Collecting on a program I paid into my entire life is not welfare.  Welfare is collecting on a program you never paid into. Go bitch to your commie representatives about it if you want to see an end to it.  It was government who told me I could no longer work because of medical conditions I have.  It was government who approved my disability claim almost immediately without so much as a personal interview; just my medical records alone.  So take your complaints to them if you don't like it snowflake.  



JoeB131 said:


> The taxpayers get a good deal of nothing having to deal with more homeless people on the street, committing crimes to feed themselves.



Just because we should not be funding housing in the suburbs does not equate to being homeless.  Let the government house them in the inner-city where most of them came from.  Let them keep their filth, their inconsideration, their noise over there.  Don't bring them here lowing our property value.  Where is the equity to us who worked all our lives in order to  be able to live here?


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

I would _*never*_ have voted for Biden if it wasn’t because of all those _pro-Trump lunatics_ who even before the election _freely talked about Civil War_, about liberals and Democrats being “communists,” etc. etc.

These assholes were constantly encouraged by Trump’s demagogy. Trump’s _incompetence_ at governing was bad — but not at all decisive for me. Trump’s _policies_ on immigration or protectionism or his terrible foreign policies were also not decisive for me. I myself have deep criticisms of corporate Democrats (and Republicans) on all these issues, and on some of them I even agree with what Trump _claims_ he stands for.

You can’t “Drain the Swamp” or change the country for the better by attacking only one party, or by nostalgic MAGA _sloganeering_. You can’t “overthrow the Establishment” just by relying on one man, especially one blowhard of a man, a narcissist utterly without character or principle, unable to work as part of a team. It was only Trump’s utter _instability_ and _demagogic_ _divisiveness_ that _forced me_ to vote for that asshat Biden. I think enough independents and thoughtful people likewise voted to prevent what they saw as a dangerous _drift to chaos and Civil War, _so Trump is finished and there is no threat ... for the moment.

But future demagogues lurk in the wings, and U.S. society remains highly susceptible to the demagogy of MAGA nationalism and reactionary nostalgia.


----------



## Bobob

Synthaholic said:


> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:


Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.


----------



## BS Filter

Bobob said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
Click to expand...

I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Indeependent

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> I would _*never*_ have voted for Biden if it wasn’t because of all those _pro-Trump lunatics_ who even before the election _freely talked about Civil War_, about liberals and Democrats being “communists,” etc. etc.
> 
> These assholes were constantly encouraged by Trump’s demagogy. Trump’s _incompetence_ at governing was bad — but not at all decisive for me. Trump’s _policies_ on immigration or protectionism or his terrible foreign policies were also not decisive for me. I myself have deep criticisms of corporate Democrats (and Republicans) on all these issues, and on some of them I even agree with what Trump _claims_ he stands for.
> 
> You can’t “Drain the Swamp” or change the country for the better by attacking only one party, or by nostalgic MAGA _sloganeering_. You can’t “overthrow the Establishment” just by relying on one man, especially one blowhard of a man, a narcissist utterly without character or principle, unable to work as part of a team. It was only Trump’s utter _instability_ and _demagogic_ _divisiveness_ that _forced me_ to vote for that asshat Biden. I think enough independents and thoughtful people likewise voted _to _prevent what they saw as a dangerous _drift to chaos and Civil War, _so Trump is finished and there is no threat ... for the moment.
> 
> But future demagogues lurk in the wings, and U.S. society remains highly susceptible to the demagogy of MAGA nationalism and reactionary nostalgia.


Trump attacked both parties.
But your prose IS pretty.


----------



## Bobob

BS Filter said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...

Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.


----------



## daveman

gipper said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you're still a self-hating, angry piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all...  Please don't confuse my contempt for stupid, bible thumping white people for self-loathing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, but you do hate being white.  And you insist other white people should hate themselves, too.
> 
> Racist non-whites appreciate the passionate ass-kissing, but they still hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The delusions of a fool.
Click to expand...

I know, right?  But most white leftists feel guilty over something they never did to people who died long ago.


----------



## Bobob

Indeependent said:


> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would _*never*_ have voted for Biden if it wasn’t because of all those _pro-Trump lunatics_ who even before the election _freely talked about Civil War_, about liberals and Democrats being “communists,” etc. etc.
> 
> These assholes were constantly encouraged by Trump’s demagogy. Trump’s _incompetence_ at governing was bad — but not at all decisive for me. Trump’s _policies_ on immigration or protectionism or his terrible foreign policies were also not decisive for me. I myself have deep criticisms of corporate Democrats (and Republicans) on all these issues, and on some of them I even agree with what Trump _claims_ he stands for.
> 
> You can’t “Drain the Swamp” or change the country for the better by attacking only one party, or by nostalgic MAGA _sloganeering_. You can’t “overthrow the Establishment” just by relying on one man, especially one blowhard of a man, a narcissist utterly without character or principle, unable to work as part of a team. It was only Trump’s utter _instability_ and _demagogic_ _divisiveness_ that _forced me_ to vote for that asshat Biden. I think enough independents and thoughtful people likewise voted _to _prevent what they saw as a dangerous _drift to chaos and Civil War, _so Trump is finished and there is no threat ... for the moment.
> 
> But future demagogues lurk in the wings, and U.S. society remains highly susceptible to the demagogy of MAGA nationalism and reactionary nostalgia.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump attacked both parties.
> But your prose IS pretty
> 
> Trump attacks the Democratic party and any individual who doesn't do his bidding. The "both party" attack is a new phenomenon as some of his support is waning.
Click to expand...


----------



## daveman

JoeB131 said:


> Sorry, Dummy, I have a degree in history from the University of Illinois...


Did you keep the receipt?  Maybe you could get your money back.



JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but you do hate being white. And you insist other white people should hate themselves, too.
> 
> Racist non-whites appreciate the passionate ass-kissing, but they still hate you.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, quite the reverse.... A lot of people who've I've treated decently have returned the favor in my life, including people of color.  On the other hand, most of the misery that's been inflicted on me has come from other white males.  .
Click to expand...

Probably because you tried to talk them into hating themselves.


----------



## Indeependent

Bobob said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Paine 1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would _*never*_ have voted for Biden if it wasn’t because of all those _pro-Trump lunatics_ who even before the election _freely talked about Civil War_, about liberals and Democrats being “communists,” etc. etc.
> 
> These assholes were constantly encouraged by Trump’s demagogy. Trump’s _incompetence_ at governing was bad — but not at all decisive for me. Trump’s _policies_ on immigration or protectionism or his terrible foreign policies were also not decisive for me. I myself have deep criticisms of corporate Democrats (and Republicans) on all these issues, and on some of them I even agree with what Trump _claims_ he stands for.
> 
> You can’t “Drain the Swamp” or change the country for the better by attacking only one party, or by nostalgic MAGA _sloganeering_. You can’t “overthrow the Establishment” just by relying on one man, especially one blowhard of a man, a narcissist utterly without character or principle, unable to work as part of a team. It was only Trump’s utter _instability_ and _demagogic_ _divisiveness_ that _forced me_ to vote for that asshat Biden. I think enough independents and thoughtful people likewise voted _to _prevent what they saw as a dangerous _drift to chaos and Civil War, _so Trump is finished and there is no threat ... for the moment.
> 
> But future demagogues lurk in the wings, and U.S. society remains highly susceptible to the demagogy of MAGA nationalism and reactionary nostalgia.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump attacked both parties.
> But your prose IS pretty
> 
> Trump attacks the Democratic party and any individual who doesn't do his bidding. The "both party" attack is a new phenomenon as some of his support is waning.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

If anything, you assholes have woken a sleeping lion.


----------



## BS Filter

Bobob said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
Click to expand...

If a cap incites you to be violent, then YOU'RE the problem, not the cap.  Idiot.


----------



## daveman

Bobob said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
Click to expand...

Hats are inciteful?

Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.


----------



## Orangecat

Synthaholic said:


> Are you calling for civil war?


Isn't that what #Resist was all about? Opposition to a duly elected administration?


----------



## Bobob

daveman said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you're still a self-hating, angry piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all...  Please don't confuse my contempt for stupid, bible thumping white people for self-loathing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, but you do hate being white.  And you insist other white people should hate themselves, too.
> 
> Racist non-whites appreciate the passionate ass-kissing, but they still hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The delusions of a fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, right?  But most white leftists feel guilty over something they never did to people who died long ago.
Click to expand...

I don't think that "guilty" is the right word to describe people who feel some remorse for what their 
ancestors may or may not have done, be they Republican or Democrat, yes? Trump party supporters--no. They are unable to project and only live for today, the past and future be damned and not considered in their thinking process.


----------



## Indeependent

JoeB131 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the product of a Liberal Chicago education...a self-hating White male.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm a product of Catholic Education, which was as insular and racist as you can get.  I never even saw a black person until I was 14.
> 
> My more enlightened views on race came from actually serving in the military with people of color.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if lowlifes are on public assistance their entire lives or for three years. They paid nothing into it. Will I make out if I live the average lifespan or longer? Yes I will, but at the same time, people work their entire lives and never collect a dime because they passed away before they could retire like my late neighbor. She died from lung cancer before she could apply, but she may have been on disability, I don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why bring her up?
> 
> If someone is on assistance for a couple of years, it means they are working the rest of their lives.  Which means they DID pay into the system.
> 
> The real problem is a lot of people ON assistance, do have jobs, just ones that don't pay very well.   You've come on here and whined that one of your past tenants didn't want to work five hours extra a week because they'd lose hundreds of dollars in benefits... So we are all effectively subsidizing McDonald's and Walmart's work forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report: Walmart Workers Cost Taxpayers $6.2 Billion In Public Assistance
> 
> 
> Walmart's low-wage workers cost U.S. taxpayers an estimated $6.2 billion in public assistance including food stamps, Medicaid and subsidized housing, according to a report published to coincide with Tax Day, April 15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Walmart's low-wage workers cost U.S. taxpayers an estimated $6.2 billion in public assistance including food stamps, Medicaid and subsidized housing, according to a report published to coincide with Tax Day, April 15.
> 
> Americans for Tax Fairness, a coalition of 400 national and state-level progressive groups, made this estimate using data from a 2013 study by Democratic Staff of the U.S. Committee on Education and the Workforce._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> It works the same way with any insurance. People who have auto insurance make out more than people like me because they have a lot of accidents. I paid and still pay into it but don't collect a thing. It works that way with house insurance, renters insurance, life insurance, health insurance and yes, government insurance programs like SS, disability and Medicare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, no.  Actually, if you have even a minor accident, the Insurance companies will rob you blind with higher premiums.  So not a good analogy.
> 
> Disability is welfare... You are on welfare, buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for HUD, tenants and landlords both make out. The only people who lose are the taxpayers and neighbors of these HUD homes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The taxpayers get a good deal of nothing having to deal with more homeless people on the street, committing crimes to feed themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> History. Read some. The REAL kind, not the fairytale bullshit you Commies tell each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, Dummy, I have a degree in history from the University of Illinois...
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but you do hate being white. And you insist other white people should hate themselves, too.
> 
> Racist non-whites appreciate the passionate ass-kissing, but they still hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, quite the reverse.... A lot of people who've I've treated decently have returned the favor in my life, including people of color.  On the other hand, most of the misery that's been inflicted on me has come from other white males.  .
Click to expand...

I grew up in a project in East New York, Brooklyn.
I know everything I need to know.
Your stories and the fact that you brag about a bullshit degree in history from a Liberal Insane Asylum are all I need to know about your mental illness.


----------



## iceberg

westwall said:


> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.


When trying to talk over your concerns, gets you mocked, ridiculed and more, nothing else is left.


----------



## Indeependent

Bobob said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you're still a self-hating, angry piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all...  Please don't confuse my contempt for stupid, bible thumping white people for self-loathing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, but you do hate being white.  And you insist other white people should hate themselves, too.
> 
> Racist non-whites appreciate the passionate ass-kissing, but they still hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The delusions of a fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, right?  But most white leftists feel guilty over something they never did to people who died long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that "guilty" is the right word to describe people who feel some remorse for what their
> ancestors may or may not have done, be they Republican or Democrat, yes? Trump party supporters--no. They are unable to project and only live for today, the past and future be damned and not considered in their thinking process.
Click to expand...

Trump’s entire campaign was to care about your nation and not give our money and jobs to the whole world.
I am waiting for some one to tell me why I have to pay the bills of other nations.


----------



## Bobob

daveman said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
Click to expand...

No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
violence and looking for trouble.


----------



## Bobob

daveman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Dummy, I have a degree in history from the University of Illinois...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you keep the receipt?  Maybe you could get your money back.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but you do hate being white. And you insist other white people should hate themselves, too.
> 
> Racist non-whites appreciate the passionate ass-kissing, but they still hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, quite the reverse.... A lot of people who've I've treated decently have returned the favor in my life, including people of color.  On the other hand, most of the misery that's been inflicted on me has come from other white males.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably because you tried to talk them into hating themselves.
Click to expand...

You don't get a receipt, hotshot. Education is the name of the game along with the social stimulation that goes with it---exactly what you are lacking.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Bobob said:


> I don't think that "guilty" is the right word to describe people who feel some remorse for what their
> ancestors may or may not have done, be they Republican or Democrat, yes? Trump party supporters--no. They are unable to project and only live for today, the past and future be damned and not considered in their thinking process.



If not guilt, why do they support it other than being sheep that don't think for themselves?


----------



## daveman

Bobob said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you're still a self-hating, angry piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all...  Please don't confuse my contempt for stupid, bible thumping white people for self-loathing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, but you do hate being white.  And you insist other white people should hate themselves, too.
> 
> Racist non-whites appreciate the passionate ass-kissing, but they still hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The delusions of a fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, right?  But most white leftists feel guilty over something they never did to people who died long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that "guilty" is the right word to describe people who feel some remorse for what their
> ancestors may or may not have done, be they Republican or Democrat, yes? Trump party supporters--no. They are unable to project and only live for today, the past and future be damned and not considered in their thinking process.
Click to expand...

No, "guilt" is the right word.  Remorse doesn't drive such self-flagellation as exhibited by the self-loathing white liberal crowd.  

Meanwhile, you last sentence is particularly laughable, when you voted for a team with a well-established history of racism is legislation and enforcement, because they told you they were going to unite the nation.


----------



## daveman

Bobob said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
> violence and looking for trouble.
Click to expand...

Wearing a hat isn't threatening violence.  Beating someone for wearing a hat you don't like is not the moral high ground.


----------



## Bobob

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that "guilty" is the right word to describe people who feel some remorse for what their
> ancestors may or may not have done, be they Republican or Democrat, yes? Trump party supporters--no. They are unable to project and only live for today, the past and future be damned and not considered in their thinking process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not guilt, why do they support it other than being sheep that don't think for themselves?
Click to expand...

Oh. but they are thinking for themselves.


----------



## daveman

Bobob said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Dummy, I have a degree in history from the University of Illinois...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you keep the receipt?  Maybe you could get your money back.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but you do hate being white. And you insist other white people should hate themselves, too.
> 
> Racist non-whites appreciate the passionate ass-kissing, but they still hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, quite the reverse.... A lot of people who've I've treated decently have returned the favor in my life, including people of color.  On the other hand, most of the misery that's been inflicted on me has come from other white males.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably because you tried to talk them into hating themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get a receipt, hotshot. Education is the name of the game along with the social stimulation that goes with it---exactly what you are lacking.
Click to expand...

No receipt?  Too bad.  He's definitely got a case for educational malpractice.

How do you know I lack social stimulation?  I've lived and worked all over the world.  I think you're letting your irrational hatred of conservatives do your thinking for you, and thus no thinking is getting done.


----------



## daveman

Bobob said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that "guilty" is the right word to describe people who feel some remorse for what their
> ancestors may or may not have done, be they Republican or Democrat, yes? Trump party supporters--no. They are unable to project and only live for today, the past and future be damned and not considered in their thinking process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not guilt, why do they support it other than being sheep that don't think for themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh. but they are thinking for themselves.
Click to expand...

So it's just coincidence that they all share the same opinion, on every issue.  Coincidence.  You bet.


----------



## Bobob

daveman said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you're still a self-hating, angry piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all...  Please don't confuse my contempt for stupid, bible thumping white people for self-loathing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, but you do hate being white.  And you insist other white people should hate themselves, too.
> 
> Racist non-whites appreciate the passionate ass-kissing, but they still hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The delusions of a fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, right?  But most white leftists feel guilty over something they never did to people who died long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that "guilty" is the right word to describe people who feel some remorse for what their
> ancestors may or may not have done, be they Republican or Democrat, yes? Trump party supporters--no. They are unable to project and only live for today, the past and future be damned and not considered in their thinking process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, "guilt" is the right word.  Remorse doesn't drive such self-flagellation as exhibited by the self-loathing white liberal crowd.
> 
> Meanwhile, you last sentence is particularly laughable, when you voted for a team with a well-established history of racism is legislation and enforcement, because they told you they were going to unite the nation.
Click to expand...

Actually, the trump party team is who I am referring to.


----------



## Bobob

daveman said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
> violence and looking for trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wearing a hat isn't threatening violence.  Beating someone for wearing a hat you don't like is not the moral high ground.
Click to expand...

true


----------



## daveman

Bobob said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you're still a self-hating, angry piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all...  Please don't confuse my contempt for stupid, bible thumping white people for self-loathing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, but you do hate being white.  And you insist other white people should hate themselves, too.
> 
> Racist non-whites appreciate the passionate ass-kissing, but they still hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The delusions of a fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, right?  But most white leftists feel guilty over something they never did to people who died long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that "guilty" is the right word to describe people who feel some remorse for what their
> ancestors may or may not have done, be they Republican or Democrat, yes? Trump party supporters--no. They are unable to project and only live for today, the past and future be damned and not considered in their thinking process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, "guilt" is the right word.  Remorse doesn't drive such self-flagellation as exhibited by the self-loathing white liberal crowd.
> 
> Meanwhile, you last sentence is particularly laughable, when you voted for a team with a well-established history of racism is legislation and enforcement, because they told you they were going to unite the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, the trump party team is who I am referring to.
Click to expand...

Why are you trying to change the subject?  We were discussing self-hating white liberals.

Feeling your toes stepped on?


----------



## Bobob

daveman said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Dummy, I have a degree in history from the University of Illinois...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you keep the receipt?  Maybe you could get your money back.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but you do hate being white. And you insist other white people should hate themselves, too.
> 
> Racist non-whites appreciate the passionate ass-kissing, but they still hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, quite the reverse.... A lot of people who've I've treated decently have returned the favor in my life, including people of color.  On the other hand, most of the misery that's been inflicted on me has come from other white males.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably because you tried to talk them into hating themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get a receipt, hotshot. Education is the name of the game along with the social stimulation that goes with it---exactly what you are lacking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No receipt?  Too bad.  He's definitely got a case for educational malpractice.
> 
> How do you know I lack social stimulation?  I've lived and worked all over the world.  I think you're letting your irrational hatred of conservatives do your thinking for you, and thus no thinking is getting done..
Click to expand...

I am a moderate and an independent and do not hate conservatives. Trumpets are not conservatives. They are whatever trump tells them to be. Let's not forget that trump was a liberal Democrat who supported abortion and contributed to the Clinton campaign. He may change his tune in the morning
if he can make money from it.


----------



## daveman

Bobob said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Dummy, I have a degree in history from the University of Illinois...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you keep the receipt?  Maybe you could get your money back.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but you do hate being white. And you insist other white people should hate themselves, too.
> 
> Racist non-whites appreciate the passionate ass-kissing, but they still hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, quite the reverse.... A lot of people who've I've treated decently have returned the favor in my life, including people of color.  On the other hand, most of the misery that's been inflicted on me has come from other white males.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably because you tried to talk them into hating themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get a receipt, hotshot. Education is the name of the game along with the social stimulation that goes with it---exactly what you are lacking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No receipt?  Too bad.  He's definitely got a case for educational malpractice.
> 
> How do you know I lack social stimulation?  I've lived and worked all over the world.  I think you're letting your irrational hatred of conservatives do your thinking for you, and thus no thinking is getting done..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a moderate and an independent and do not hate conservatives. Trumpets are not conservatives. They are whatever trump tells them to be. Let's not forget that trump was a liberal Democrat who supported abortion and contributed to the Clinton campaign. He may change his tune in the morning
> if he can make money from it.
Click to expand...

I submit you know little about conservatives and Trump supporters and rely solely on what the leftist media tells you about both.


----------



## Bobob

daveman said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Dummy, I have a degree in history from the University of Illinois...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you keep the receipt?  Maybe you could get your money back.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but you do hate being white. And you insist other white people should hate themselves, too.
> 
> Racist non-whites appreciate the passionate ass-kissing, but they still hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, quite the reverse.... A lot of people who've I've treated decently have returned the favor in my life, including people of color.  On the other hand, most of the misery that's been inflicted on me has come from other white males.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably because you tried to talk them into hating themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get a receipt, hotshot. Education is the name of the game along with the social stimulation that goes with it---exactly what you are lacking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No receipt?  Too bad.  He's definitely got a case for educational malpractice.
> 
> How do you know I lack social stimulation?  I've lived and worked all over the world.  I think you're letting your irrational hatred of conservatives do your thinking for you, and thus no thinking is getting done..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a moderate and an independent and do not hate conservatives. Trumpets are not conservatives. They are whatever trump tells them to be. Let's not forget that trump was a liberal Democrat who supported abortion and contributed to the Clinton campaign. He may change his tune in the morning
> if he can make money from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I submit you know little about conservatives and Trump supporters and rely solely on what the leftist media tells you about both.
Click to expand...

I don't need the media to see what trump is doing to our country. Listen to him and if you are going to ask me "what is he doing?" then don't bother. Just keep watching Hannity and Tucky.


----------



## toobfreak

westwall said:


> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.




Civil War is never voluntarily decided upon, it is an act of desperation when that point is reached by a society where the avoid-avoid equilibrium can no longer be maintained by the population and the pain of war no longer exceeds the pain of not acting to remedy it.


----------



## Bobob

toobfreak said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Civil War is never voluntarily decided upon, it is an act of desperation when that point is reached by a society where the avoid-avoid equilibrium can no longer be maintained by the population and the pain of war no longer exceeds the pain of not acting to remedy it.
Click to expand...

What makes you think that a civil war remedies anything?


----------



## westwall

iceberg said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> When trying to talk over your concerns, gets you mocked, ridiculed and more, nothing else is left.
Click to expand...







The progressive left doesn't talk.  They dictate.  That's the difference.  When they stop talking, and flat out ignore your concerns, and think they can get away with it....then the time fro talking is ended.


----------



## westwall

Bobob said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Civil War is never voluntarily decided upon, it is an act of desperation when that point is reached by a society where the avoid-avoid equilibrium can no longer be maintained by the population and the pain of war no longer exceeds the pain of not acting to remedy it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think that a civil war remedies anything?
Click to expand...









The fact that they happen.


----------



## westwall

Lesh said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "however".
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's true. War is hell. No one should ever wish for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet you do...consistently
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're already in a civil war. Some of you obviously weren't watching the news this past summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> When you look out of the bombed out windows of what used to be your house, into streets filled with rubble and blood and shit....when you think about your parents, your neighbors, your children, your friends butchered...when you have to sell your soul for a day's worth of food
> 
> THEN you can tell me "we're in a civil war" because THAT is what it is like
Click to expand...







Of course there is a however.  When one side rigs elections then there is only one option.  Sadly it looks like we have arrived there.


----------



## Lesh

Bobob said:


> I am a moderate and an independent and do not hate conservatives. Trumpets are not conservatives. They are whatever trump tells them to be. Let's not forget that trump was a liberal Democrat who supported abortion and contributed to the Clinton campaign. He may change his tune in the morning
> if he can make money from it.


Well said and thank you


Bobob said:


> What makes you think that a civil war remedies anything?


What makes anyone think that one would be anything but a bloody disaster?


----------



## Indeependent

Bobob said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
> violence and looking for trouble.
Click to expand...

Stop watching Liberals news outlets.


----------



## gipper

BS Filter said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "however".
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's true. War is hell. No one should ever wish for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet you do...consistently
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're already in a civil war. Some of you obviously weren't watching the news this past summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> When you look out of the bombed out windows of what used to be your house, into streets filled with rubble and blood and shit....when you think about your parents, your neighbors, your children, your friends butchered...when you have to sell your soul for a day's worth of food
> 
> THEN you can tell me "we're in a civil war" because THAT is what it is like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don’t need a civil war. We need a peaceful civil insurrection by the people, to bring down this criminal government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like the people just spoke.
Click to expand...

Not really. Voting means nothing. It certainly doesn’t mean the people have spoken when we get to vote for only two really bad choices.

We’ve needed a peaceful insurrection for decades now. It has nothing to do with Dumb Donnie.


----------



## westwall

Bobob said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you're still a self-hating, angry piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all...  Please don't confuse my contempt for stupid, bible thumping white people for self-loathing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, but you do hate being white.  And you insist other white people should hate themselves, too.
> 
> Racist non-whites appreciate the passionate ass-kissing, but they still hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The delusions of a fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, right?  But most white leftists feel guilty over something they never did to people who died long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that "guilty" is the right word to describe people who feel some remorse for what their
> ancestors may or may not have done, be they Republican or Democrat, yes? Trump party supporters--no. They are unable to project and only live for today, the past and future be damned and not considered in their thinking process.
Click to expand...







Ummm, that describes you communist boot lickers.  Not Trump supporters.


----------



## westwall

Bobob said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
> violence and looking for trouble.
Click to expand...






Pot meet kettle.  Wearing a hat is not an incitement to violence.  The fact that people, like you, decide that the 1st Amendment no longer applies to you is the problem.


----------



## Godboy

occupied said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
Click to expand...

No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Bobob said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Dummy, I have a degree in history from the University of Illinois...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you keep the receipt?  Maybe you could get your money back.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but you do hate being white. And you insist other white people should hate themselves, too.
> 
> Racist non-whites appreciate the passionate ass-kissing, but they still hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, quite the reverse.... A lot of people who've I've treated decently have returned the favor in my life, including people of color.  On the other hand, most of the misery that's been inflicted on me has come from other white males.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably because you tried to talk them into hating themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get a receipt, hotshot. Education is the name of the game along with the social stimulation that goes with it---exactly what you are lacking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No receipt?  Too bad.  He's definitely got a case for educational malpractice.
> 
> How do you know I lack social stimulation?  I've lived and worked all over the world.  I think you're letting your irrational hatred of conservatives do your thinking for you, and thus no thinking is getting done..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a moderate and an independent and do not hate conservatives. Trumpets are not conservatives. They are whatever trump tells them to be. Let's not forget that trump was a liberal Democrat who supported abortion and contributed to the Clinton campaign. He may change his tune in the morning
> if he can make money from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I submit you know little about conservatives and Trump supporters and rely solely on what the leftist media tells you about both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need the media to see what trump is doing to our country. Listen to him and if you are going to ask me "what is he doing?" then don't bother. Just keep watching Hannity and Tucky.
Click to expand...

_You_ need to change the channel.
Trump killed the bad guys (notice there haven’t been any muslim mass murder to report?), he lifted regulations that have allowed us to become energy independent which has led to prosperity. The only issue has been this calculated and propagated virus. Not his fault at all. Total chicom/democrat thing.


----------



## westwall

Godboy said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
Click to expand...







it's also against the rules of this Board.  But, like progressives everywhere, they feel the rules don't apply to them.  Typical.


----------



## occupied

Godboy said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
Click to expand...

Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.


----------



## westwall

occupied said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
Click to expand...






Yes, and you intentionally altered (against the rules) it to make it mean something opposite to what I said.  That makes you a dishonest asshole.  But we already knew that.


----------



## occupied

westwall said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and you intentionally altered (against the rules) it to make it mean something opposite to what I said.  That makes you a dishonest asshole.  But we already knew that.
Click to expand...

Like I give a fuck. Report me if it matters that much to you.


----------



## iceberg

westwall said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> When trying to talk over your concerns, gets you mocked, ridiculed and more, nothing else is left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The progressive left doesn't talk.  They dictate.  That's the difference.  When they stop talking, and flat out ignore your concerns, and think they can get away with it....then the time fro talking is ended.
Click to expand...

Yep.

When they can spend 4 years whining at the system, make wholesale changes to our voting system, and mock and attack anyone who questions their motives and wants the same time? 

They prove talking is pointless.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Bobob said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
> violence and looking for trouble.
Click to expand...

Maybe you should learn the difference between warning and threat. Maybe you should consider the fact that it is your actions that are causing the problem.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Bobob said:


> I am a moderate and an independent and do not hate conservatives. Trumpets are not conservatives. They are whatever trump tells them to be. Let's not forget that trump was a liberal Democrat who supported abortion and contributed to the Clinton campaign. He may change his tune in the morning
> if he can make money from it.



I think you'll find many conservatives were once liberal.  I know I was.  However as I aged and became wiser, I understood how un-American liberalism actually was.  While Trump never claimed to be a conservative, can you tell me the last President we had that led more conservatively than President Trump?


----------



## daveman

Bobob said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Dummy, I have a degree in history from the University of Illinois...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you keep the receipt?  Maybe you could get your money back.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but you do hate being white. And you insist other white people should hate themselves, too.
> 
> Racist non-whites appreciate the passionate ass-kissing, but they still hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, quite the reverse.... A lot of people who've I've treated decently have returned the favor in my life, including people of color.  On the other hand, most of the misery that's been inflicted on me has come from other white males.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably because you tried to talk them into hating themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get a receipt, hotshot. Education is the name of the game along with the social stimulation that goes with it---exactly what you are lacking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No receipt?  Too bad.  He's definitely got a case for educational malpractice.
> 
> How do you know I lack social stimulation?  I've lived and worked all over the world.  I think you're letting your irrational hatred of conservatives do your thinking for you, and thus no thinking is getting done..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a moderate and an independent and do not hate conservatives. Trumpets are not conservatives. They are whatever trump tells them to be. Let's not forget that trump was a liberal Democrat who supported abortion and contributed to the Clinton campaign. He may change his tune in the morning
> if he can make money from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I submit you know little about conservatives and Trump supporters and rely solely on what the leftist media tells you about both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need the media to see what trump is doing to our country. Listen to him and if you are going to ask me "what is he doing?" then don't bother. Just keep watching Hannity and Tucky.
Click to expand...

I watch neither.  See?  Even when I point it out, you're STILL letting your irrational hatred of conservatives do your thinking for you.


----------



## daveman

Bobob said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Civil War is never voluntarily decided upon, it is an act of desperation when that point is reached by a society where the avoid-avoid equilibrium can no longer be maintained by the population and the pain of war no longer exceeds the pain of not acting to remedy it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think that a civil war remedies anything?
Click to expand...

Do we still have slavery in America?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Bobob said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that "guilty" is the right word to describe people who feel some remorse for what their
> ancestors may or may not have done, be they Republican or Democrat, yes? Trump party supporters--no. They are unable to project and only live for today, the past and future be damned and not considered in their thinking process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not guilt, why do they support it other than being sheep that don't think for themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh. but they are thinking for themselves.
Click to expand...


No, they do not.  Liberals are told what to think--not why they should be thinking it. 

We are against Voter-ID because Voter-ID is racist!

Okay, how?  How can one law for everybody be racist?

Uhhh........because it is. 



We need more gun regulations.

Okay, but if you make more gun regulations, they only apply to law abiding gun buyers and owners because the criminals will always find a way to get guns.

Uh......... no they won't!!!!





We need a $15.00 national minimum wage!!!!!

If we have a national $15.00 minimum wage, it will have a domino effect.  More businesses will leave the country, use more outsourcing, inspire more investing in automation to replace humans, and even cause inflation like we haven't seen in decades in this country. 

No, that won't happen.  The rich people will just have to sell one of their yachts. 


I can write two pages on how liberals only reverberate what they were told, but I think you get the picture.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Some need to learn English.

English Language Learners* Definition of remorse*

: a feeling of being sorry for doing something bad or wrong in the past : a feeling of guilt. See the full *definition* for *remorse* in the English Language Learners *Dictionary*. *remorse*. 
*Regret* leads a person to avoid punishment *in the* future, while *remorse* leads to avoiding hurtful actions towards others *in the* future. ... *Remorse* comes from true empathy for the pain the other person is feeling* because of your actions*. 

Impossible to feel true remorse for the actions of another.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Bobob said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Civil War is never voluntarily decided upon, it is an act of desperation when that point is reached by a society where the avoid-avoid equilibrium can no longer be maintained by the population and the pain of war no longer exceeds the pain of not acting to remedy it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think that a civil war remedies anything?
Click to expand...

Sure remedied British rule in America.


----------



## Lesh

9thIDdoc said:


> Maybe you should learn the difference between warning and threat. Maybe you should consider the fact that it is your actions that are causing the problem.


Sounds like something an abusive husband would say to justify beating his wife.

"If you would only turn the cans so we can see the labels I wouldn't have to smack you around!"


----------



## westwall

occupied said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and you intentionally altered (against the rules) it to make it mean something opposite to what I said.  That makes you a dishonest asshole.  But we already knew that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I give a fuck. Report me if it matters that much to you.
Click to expand...







Yeah, we know.  You progressive goons think you are above the law.  We know.  Unlike you, we're not stupid.


----------



## westwall

Lesh said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should learn the difference between warning and threat. Maybe you should consider the fact that it is your actions that are causing the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like something an abusive husband would say to justify beating his wife.
> 
> "If you would only turn the cans so we can see the labels I wouldn't have to smack you around!"
Click to expand...








Except our warning is telling you NOT to try and smack us around.  So our warning is more like the wife telling the husband that if he tries to lay hands on her she's going to fuck him up.

But that's logical.  We all know you don't think logically.....or seemingly, at all.


----------



## Bobob

9thIDdoc said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Civil War is never voluntarily decided upon, it is an act of desperation when that point is reached by a society where the avoid-avoid equilibrium can no longer be maintained by the population and the pain of war no longer exceeds the pain of not acting to remedy it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think that a civil war remedies anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure remedied British rule in America.
Click to expand...

This isn't British rule


----------



## Bobob

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that "guilty" is the right word to describe people who feel some remorse for what their
> ancestors may or may not have done, be they Republican or Democrat, yes? Trump party supporters--no. They are unable to project and only live for today, the past and future be damned and not considered in their thinking process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not guilt, why do they support it other than being sheep that don't think for themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh. but they are thinking for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they do not.  Liberals are told what to think--not why they should be thinking it.
> 
> We are against Voter-ID because Voter-ID is racist!
> 
> Okay, how?  How can one law for everybody be racist?
> 
> Uhhh........because it is.
> 
> 
> 
> We need more gun regulations.
> 
> Okay, but if you make more gun regulations, they only apply to law abiding gun buyers and owners because the criminals will always find a way to get guns.
> 
> Uh......... no they won't!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need a $15.00 national minimum wage!!!!!
> 
> If we have a national $15.00 minimum wage, it will have a domino effect.  More businesses will leave the country, use more outsourcing, inspire more investing in automation to replace humans, and even cause inflation like we haven't seen in decades in this country.
> 
> No, that won't happen.  The rich people will just have to sell one of their yachts.
> 
> 
> I can write two pages on how liberals only reverberate what they were told, but I think you get the picture.
Click to expand...

If you want representation for all Americans, do not vote for trump


----------



## Bobob

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a moderate and an independent and do not hate conservatives. Trumpets are not conservatives. They are whatever trump tells them to be. Let's not forget that trump was a liberal Democrat who supported abortion and contributed to the Clinton campaign. He may change his tune in the morning
> if he can make money from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'll find many conservatives were once liberal.  I know I was.  However as I aged and became wiser, I understood how un-American liberalism actually was.  While Trump never claimed to be a conservative, can you tell me the last President we had that led more conservatively than President Trump?
Click to expand...

The problem is that trump is not a leader and did not lead.


----------



## westwall

Bobob said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Civil War is never voluntarily decided upon, it is an act of desperation when that point is reached by a society where the avoid-avoid equilibrium can no longer be maintained by the population and the pain of war no longer exceeds the pain of not acting to remedy it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you think that a civil war remedies anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure remedied British rule in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn't British rule
Click to expand...







You asked for an example of a civil war remedying something.  he gave you one.  The progressive left is every bit as dictatorial as King George was, even more so because they want to murder vast numbers of people simply because they don't believe what they believe.  Thus the talk of the onrushing civil war.

It's natural.  The life cycle of Republics follow this cycle.  Now, sadly, it is our turn.  It took 50 years of corrupt politicians to get us here.  But here we are.


----------



## Bobob

9thIDdoc said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
> violence and looking for trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should learn the difference between warning and threat. Maybe you should consider the fact that it is your actions that are causing the problem.
Click to expand...

No, your ilk is causing the problem.


----------



## westwall

Bobob said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a moderate and an independent and do not hate conservatives. Trumpets are not conservatives. They are whatever trump tells them to be. Let's not forget that trump was a liberal Democrat who supported abortion and contributed to the Clinton campaign. He may change his tune in the morning
> if he can make money from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'll find many conservatives were once liberal.  I know I was.  However as I aged and became wiser, I understood how un-American liberalism actually was.  While Trump never claimed to be a conservative, can you tell me the last President we had that led more conservatively than President Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that trump is not a leader and did not lead.
Click to expand...






According to leftwing, statist goon, you.  According to the COTUS of THIS country, which you obviously hate, he did EXACTLY what a president is supposed to do.


----------



## westwall

Bobob said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
> violence and looking for trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should learn the difference between warning and threat. Maybe you should consider the fact that it is your actions that are causing the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your ilk is causing the problem.
Click to expand...







We aren't the ones who want to "fundamentally change this country"  That's you.

Thus YOU are the problem.


----------



## Bobob

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Dummy, I have a degree in history from the University of Illinois...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you keep the receipt?  Maybe you could get your money back.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but you do hate being white. And you insist other white people should hate themselves, too.
> 
> Racist non-whites appreciate the passionate ass-kissing, but they still hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, quite the reverse.... A lot of people who've I've treated decently have returned the favor in my life, including people of color.  On the other hand, most of the misery that's been inflicted on me has come from other white males.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably because you tried to talk them into hating themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get a receipt, hotshot. Education is the name of the game along with the social stimulation that goes with it---exactly what you are lacking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No receipt?  Too bad.  He's definitely got a case for educational malpractice.
> 
> How do you know I lack social stimulation?  I've lived and worked all over the world.  I think you're letting your irrational hatred of conservatives do your thinking for you, and thus no thinking is getting done..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a moderate and an independent and do not hate conservatives. Trumpets are not conservatives. They are whatever trump tells them to be. Let's not forget that trump was a liberal Democrat who supported abortion and contributed to the Clinton campaign. He may change his tune in the morning
> if he can make money from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I submit you know little about conservatives and Trump supporters and rely solely on what the leftist media tells you about both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need the media to see what trump is doing to our country. Listen to him and if you are going to ask me "what is he doing?" then don't bother. Just keep watching Hannity and Tucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _You_ need to change the channel.
> Trump killed the bad guys (notice there haven’t been any muslim mass murder to report?), he lifted regulations that have allowed us to become energy independent which has led to prosperity. The only issue has been this calculated and propagated virus. Not his fault at all. Total chicom/democrat thing.
Click to expand...

The poor handling of the virus is indeed his fault.
There are plenty of bad organizations floating around that are not Muslim that he has not killed, and has in fact supported. The FBI has reported that the white supremacists are a serious problem and trump refused to allow the FBI to tackle this terror group.
Lifting environmental regulations in the name of money only serve to hurt the environment and will come back to haunt us. 
*Factbox: U.S. oil and gas regulatory rollbacks under Trump ...

*

www.reuters.com › us-usa-climate-regulations-factbox
Aug 29, 2019 — The _Trump_ administration _has_ moved broadly to relax Obama-era _rules_ ... _drilling_ safety, fuel economy and wetlands _rules_ that impact _oil_, gas and ... failed to consider potential _damage_ to _offshore_ safety and the _environment_.

*Trump's fracking rules allow chemicals like VOCs linked to ...

*

www.vox.com › trump-epa-fracking-pollution-regulati...
Oct 27, 2020 — _Trump's_ pullback of pollution controls is even more hazardous than you think ... is also ground zero for the worst _oil_ and gas air pollution in the _country_. ... by environmentalists, _had_ a little-noticed _side effect_: Experts say it could lead to ... and said the _regulations_ would _have_ “virtually no _impact_” on reducing ...

The country was on its way back to prosperity when trump took office. He goosed an already recovering economy and that will come back haunt us. Also, prosperity is in the hands of the wealthy while the rest of the country is getting by. The middle class is on its way to extinction and we will be left with rich.....and poor. Not good.


----------



## Bobob

westwall said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
> violence and looking for trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle.  Wearing a hat is not an incitement to violence.  The fact that people, like you, decide that the 1st Amendment no longer applies to you is the problem.
Click to expand...

Wearing a hat, in itself, is not an incitement for violence. The fact that people, like you, "protest"
while armed and shouting threats AND wearing trump hats is the problem. Tells a story.


----------



## Bobob

westwall said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
> violence and looking for trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you should learn the difference between warning and threat. Maybe you should consider the fact that it is your actions that are causing the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your ilk is causing the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't the ones who want to "fundamentally change this country"  That's you.
> 
> Thus YOU are the problem.
Click to expand...

No, trump is trying to "fundamentally change this country" from a  Democracy" into an autocracy with him in the dictator seat and his inciteful, divisive behavior is indicative of that. Putting his opposition in jail is the first step.


----------



## K9Buck

Bobob said:


> The FBI has reported that the white supremacists are a serious problem and trump refused...



You've GOT to be kidding.  It wasn't "white supremacists" that burned and looted half the country in 2020.  Besides, the FBI is an uber-corrupt organization whose love, loyalty, and devotion is to serving their masters of the Democratic Party.


----------



## K9Buck

Bobob said:


> from a Democracy" into an autocracy with him in the dictator seat



Was it a threat to democracy when Obama used the IRS to prevent conservatives from participating in the 2012 election?


----------



## K9Buck

Bobob said:


> The poor handling of the virus is indeed his fault.



Trump did everything that Fauci recommended.  You're talking out your ass.


----------



## BWK

daveman said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay? That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does. Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what gets added to our debt are the deficits.  That is to say, the spending that our income tax revenues don't cover, that's what gets added to the debt.  If our income tax revenues only paid the interest, then we'd be on the verge of an economic collapse because once we can not meet our interest payment obligations, nobody will ever lend us a dime and we would be officially bankrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just made the best case yet for not handing out to the rich, a $2 trillion dollar tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much of what other people earn is your fair share?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the typical horse and buggy idiot, who feels beholden to corporations. And you must be the horse who hasn't the sense enough to understand that it's the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always funny when people who can't think for themselves believe they can dictate what other people think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You serve your masters well, and you will be rewarded.
> 
> LOL!  Just kidding.  They don't give a shit about you.  Before the next election they'll give a few speeches in black churches and say they gonna he'p the po black folk this time fo sho, and you'll make heart eyes at them and pull the D lever exactly as programmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you take a non-existent argument that you gave up on, and turn into racist rant. You really do have problems. People like you must be miserable souls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  I'm satisfied with what I've earned.  I don't demand what other people have.
> 
> As far as your hollow racism charge, I believe you can succeed on your own without the help of white liberals.
> 
> Democrats disagree.  And you've taken their side.  Pathetic.
Click to expand...

You can't be that ignorant of math. No one is that fucking ignorant.


----------



## BWK

K9Buck said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> The poor handling of the virus is indeed his fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump did everything that Fauci recommended.  You're talking out your ass.
Click to expand...

Trump has been no where to be found for weeks with covid. He called it a hoax, and lied to us about its severity. Trump recommended Hydroxychloroquine. Fauci did not.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Bobob said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Dummy, I have a degree in history from the University of Illinois...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you keep the receipt?  Maybe you could get your money back.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but you do hate being white. And you insist other white people should hate themselves, too.
> 
> Racist non-whites appreciate the passionate ass-kissing, but they still hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, quite the reverse.... A lot of people who've I've treated decently have returned the favor in my life, including people of color.  On the other hand, most of the misery that's been inflicted on me has come from other white males.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably because you tried to talk them into hating themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get a receipt, hotshot. Education is the name of the game along with the social stimulation that goes with it---exactly what you are lacking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No receipt?  Too bad.  He's definitely got a case for educational malpractice.
> 
> How do you know I lack social stimulation?  I've lived and worked all over the world.  I think you're letting your irrational hatred of conservatives do your thinking for you, and thus no thinking is getting done..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a moderate and an independent and do not hate conservatives. Trumpets are not conservatives. They are whatever trump tells them to be. Let's not forget that trump was a liberal Democrat who supported abortion and contributed to the Clinton campaign. He may change his tune in the morning
> if he can make money from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I submit you know little about conservatives and Trump supporters and rely solely on what the leftist media tells you about both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need the media to see what trump is doing to our country. Listen to him and if you are going to ask me "what is he doing?" then don't bother. Just keep watching Hannity and Tucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _You_ need to change the channel.
> Trump killed the bad guys (notice there haven’t been any muslim mass murder to report?), he lifted regulations that have allowed us to become energy independent which has led to prosperity. The only issue has been this calculated and propagated virus. Not his fault at all. Total chicom/democrat thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The poor handling of the virus is indeed his fault.
> There are plenty of bad organizations floating around that are not Muslim that he has not killed, and has in fact supported. The FBI has reported that the white supremacists are a serious problem and trump refused to allow the FBI to tackle this terror group.
> Lifting environmental regulations in the name of money only serve to hurt the environment and will come back to haunt us.
> *Factbox: U.S. oil and gas regulatory rollbacks under Trump ...*
> www.reuters.com › us-usa-climate-regulations-factbox
> Aug 29, 2019 — The _Trump_ administration _has_ moved broadly to relax Obama-era _rules_ ... _drilling_ safety, fuel economy and wetlands _rules_ that impact _oil_, gas and ... failed to consider potential _damage_ to _offshore_ safety and the _environment_.
> 
> *Trump's fracking rules allow chemicals like VOCs linked to ...*
> www.vox.com › trump-epa-fracking-pollution-regulati...
> Oct 27, 2020 — _Trump's_ pullback of pollution controls is even more hazardous than you think ... is also ground zero for the worst _oil_ and gas air pollution in the _country_. ... by environmentalists, _had_ a little-noticed _side effect_: Experts say it could lead to ... and said the _regulations_ would _have_ “virtually no _impact_” on reducing ...
> 
> The country was on its way back to prosperity when trump took office. He goosed an already recovering economy and that will come back haunt us. Also, prosperity is in the hands of the wealthy while the rest of the country is getting by. The middle class is on its way to extinction and we will be left with rich.....and poor. Not good.
Click to expand...

Obama opposed the efforts that led to prosperity. Obama caused the economic hardship. Obama abetted Muslim terrorism.
You go broke and abet Muslim murder. Just keep me out of it.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Bobob said:


> The country was on its way back to prosperity when trump took office. He goosed an already recovering economy and that will come back haunt us. Also, prosperity is in the hands of the wealthy while the rest of the country is getting by. The middle class is on its way to extinction and we will be left with rich.....and poor. Not good.



And what do you want to bet under Biden and possibly a Democrat Congress, nothing will change.  Government doesn't make the middle class--the middle-class make themselves.  This leftist theory that the reason some have to little is because others have too much is flawed at the least.  In a great country like ours, if you want to be poor, you will be poor.  If you want to be middle-class, you will be middle-class.  If you want to be wealthy, you can take a lot of risks, give up a lot of things, and take a shot at being wealthy.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Bobob said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a moderate and an independent and do not hate conservatives. Trumpets are not conservatives. They are whatever trump tells them to be. Let's not forget that trump was a liberal Democrat who supported abortion and contributed to the Clinton campaign. He may change his tune in the morning
> if he can make money from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'll find many conservatives were once liberal.  I know I was.  However as I aged and became wiser, I understood how un-American liberalism actually was.  While Trump never claimed to be a conservative, can you tell me the last President we had that led more conservatively than President Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that trump is not a leader and did not lead.
Click to expand...


Trump is the best President we had since Reagan.  He accomplished more in a positive way than the last two administrations combined.


----------



## K9Buck

BWK said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> The poor handling of the virus is indeed his fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump did everything that Fauci recommended.  You're talking out your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has been no where to be found for weeks with covid. He called it a hoax, and lied to us about its severity. Trump recommended Hydroxychloroquine. Fauci did not.
Click to expand...


Trump hosted daily briefings every day.  

The fact is, you're a partisan hack.  Trump could have snapped his fingers and made all human beings immortal and made it Christmas every day and you'd still bitch.


----------



## B. Kidd

Our Gov't is out of touch.
Our Gov't won't save you.
You won't get nothing and you'll damn well like it!

And have a Merry, Merry, Christmas!! And to all, a Good Night!!!


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Lesh said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should learn the difference between warning and threat. Maybe you should consider the fact that it is your actions that are causing the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like something an abusive husband would say to justify beating his wife.
> 
> "If you would only turn the cans so we can see the labels I wouldn't have to smack you around!"
Click to expand...

Maybe so but that doesn't make it any less true.


----------



## westwall

BWK said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay? That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does. Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what gets added to our debt are the deficits.  That is to say, the spending that our income tax revenues don't cover, that's what gets added to the debt.  If our income tax revenues only paid the interest, then we'd be on the verge of an economic collapse because once we can not meet our interest payment obligations, nobody will ever lend us a dime and we would be officially bankrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just made the best case yet for not handing out to the rich, a $2 trillion dollar tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much of what other people earn is your fair share?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the typical horse and buggy idiot, who feels beholden to corporations. And you must be the horse who hasn't the sense enough to understand that it's the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always funny when people who can't think for themselves believe they can dictate what other people think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You serve your masters well, and you will be rewarded.
> 
> LOL!  Just kidding.  They don't give a shit about you.  Before the next election they'll give a few speeches in black churches and say they gonna he'p the po black folk this time fo sho, and you'll make heart eyes at them and pull the D lever exactly as programmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you take a non-existent argument that you gave up on, and turn into racist rant. You really do have problems. People like you must be miserable souls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  I'm satisfied with what I've earned.  I don't demand what other people have.
> 
> As far as your hollow racism charge, I believe you can succeed on your own without the help of white liberals.
> 
> Democrats disagree.  And you've taken their side.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't be that ignorant of math. No one is that fucking ignorant.
Click to expand...







And yet, you are.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Bobob said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
> violence and looking for trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle.  Wearing a hat is not an incitement to violence.  The fact that people, like you, decide that the 1st Amendment no longer applies to you is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wearing a hat, in itself, is not an incitement for violence. The fact that people, like you, "protest"
> while armed and shouting threats AND wearing trump hats is the problem. Tells a story.
Click to expand...

So you think only the left has the protection of the 1st amendment? Of what you complained about, what do you not consider perfectly legal?


----------



## westwall

Bobob said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
> violence and looking for trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle.  Wearing a hat is not an incitement to violence.  The fact that people, like you, decide that the 1st Amendment no longer applies to you is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wearing a hat, in itself, is not an incitement for violence. The fact that people, like you, "protest"
> while armed and shouting threats AND wearing trump hats is the problem. Tells a story.
Click to expand...








Hmm, no one who was wearing a hat was armed and was attacked by YOUR assholes.  Had they been armed, I really doubt that your silly folk would have had the balls to attack them.  So, it looks like going armed prevents the violence that YOUR people love to engage in.


----------



## toobfreak

Bobob said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Civil War is never voluntarily decided upon, it is an act of desperation when that point is reached by a society where the avoid-avoid equilibrium can no longer be maintained by the population and the pain of war no longer exceeds the pain of not acting to remedy it.
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that a civil war remedies anything?
Click to expand...



FIRST show me where I ever said that I thought civil war was a remedy to anything just because societies may use it as such in the search for a remedy?

THEN tell me how you made the leap from reading what I wrote to the conclusion / assumption that I was endorsing it.

FINALLY explain how by implication you are suggesting that civil wars DON'T remedy anything when our own of 1865 saved the secession of the southern states, freed the slaves and changed the direction of our country and industry.

Then maybe you'll have some idea how poorly most people read and understand what others write these days and how it so often leads to misunderstanding and arguments even when two parties agree.


----------



## K9Buck

Synthaholic said:


> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:




I don't foresee a civil war coming to America, even if it's demonstrated beyond doubt that Trump was cheated out of a second term.  If there is a civil war, it will NOT be fought like the first civil war.  

I believe an American civil war would entail small groups and "lone wolves" engaging in terror attacks and assassinations.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

JoeB131 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only fraud can happen when a Dim loses the WH. 2000, 2004, 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, 2000 and 2016, definitely.  The other guy got more votes.   End of topic.
> 
> I'll freely conceded Bush won in 2004 by scaring the shit out of people.
Click to expand...


*"The other guy got more votes.   End of topic."*

Lol!! Sorry Joey, but in this country that isn't necessarily what it takes to win the presidency.


----------



## toobfreak

westwall said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't British rule
> 
> 
> 
> You asked for an example of a civil war remedying something.  he gave you one.  The progressive left is every bit as dictatorial as King George was, even more so because they want to murder vast numbers of people simply because they don't believe what they believe.  Thus the talk of the onrushing civil war.
> It's natural.  The life cycle of Republics follow this cycle.  Now, sadly, it is our turn.  It took 50 years of corrupt politicians to get us here.  But here we are.
Click to expand...



Indeed, it may all be part of the Tytler Cycle of repeated social bondage than man puts himself through as a product of his selfishness, apathy and greed as shown in this illustration I created sometime back further expounding on the matter of causation and effect.  Right now, I'd say we are at about 10 o'clock.

Apparently man as a society is justy too stupid to stop running face first into a brick wall.


----------



## Bobob

DigitalDrifter said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only fraud can happen when a Dim loses the WH. 2000, 2004, 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, 2000 and 2016, definitely.  The other guy got more votes.   End of topic.
> 
> I'll freely conceded Bush won in 2004 by scaring the shit out of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"The other guy got more votes.   End of topic."*
> 
> Lol!! Sorry Joey, but in this country that isn't necessarily what it takes to win the presidency.
Click to expand...




toobfreak said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Civil War is never voluntarily decided upon, it is an act of desperation when that point is reached by a society where the avoid-avoid equilibrium can no longer be maintained by the population and the pain of war no longer exceeds the pain of not acting to remedy it.
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think that a civil war remedies anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> FIRST show me where I ever said that I thought civil war was a remedy to anything just because societies may use it as such in the search for a remedy?
> 
> THEN tell me how you made the leap from reading what I wrote to the conclusion / assumption that I was endorsing it.
> 
> FINALLY explain how by implication you are suggesting that civil wars DON'T remedy anything when our own of 1865 saved the secession of the southern states, freed the slaves and changed the direction of our country and industry.
> 
> Then maybe you'll have some idea how poorly most people read and understand what others write these days and how it so often leads to misunderstanding and arguments even when two parties agree.
Click to expand...

I misunderstood your blog.
A civil war, threatened by some trumpers, will not end in the same way as did the 1865 war.


----------



## Bobob

westwall said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
> violence and looking for trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle.  Wearing a hat is not an incitement to violence.  The fact that people, like you, decide that the 1st Amendment no longer applies to you is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wearing a hat, in itself, is not an incitement for violence. The fact that people, like you, "protest"
> while armed and shouting threats AND wearing trump hats is the problem. Tells a story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, no one who was wearing a hat was armed and was attacked by YOUR assholes.  Had they been armed, I really doubt that your silly folk would have had the balls to attack them.  So, it looks like going armed prevents the violence that YOUR people love to engage in.
Click to expand...

let's understand each other, asshole. They are not my people and they deserve to be squashed.
I don't care what their political preferences are or what YOUR preferences are, because this is not about politics in my view. It is about behaving like adults in a Democratic society, and not about behaving like hooligans. PEACEFUL protests don't include arms, threats. or intimidation.


----------



## Bobob

9thIDdoc said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
> violence and looking for trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle.  Wearing a hat is not an incitement to violence.  The fact that people, like you, decide that the 1st Amendment no longer applies to you is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wearing a hat, in itself, is not an incitement for violence. The fact that people, like you, "protest"
> while armed and shouting threats AND wearing trump hats is the problem. Tells a story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think only the left has the protection of the 1st amendment? Of what you complained about, what do you not consider perfectly legal?
Click to expand...

I don't care about the protection of the first amendment. Did I say that the left is entitled to first amendment protection? Where did I say that? Nobody is entitled to behave in a warlike manner in my opinion. Did the first amendment allow for arms, threats, intimidation? Behave yourself.
I realize that trump is egging you on, but he is an anarchist who wants an autocracy with him as the dictator. That won't happen, nor should it happen. You are easily conned.


----------



## Bobob

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a moderate and an independent and do not hate conservatives. Trumpets are not conservatives. They are whatever trump tells them to be. Let's not forget that trump was a liberal Democrat who supported abortion and contributed to the Clinton campaign. He may change his tune in the morning
> if he can make money from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'll find many conservatives were once liberal.  I know I was.  However as I aged and became wiser, I understood how un-American liberalism actually was.  While Trump never claimed to be a conservative, can you tell me the last President we had that led more conservatively than President Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that trump is not a leader and did not lead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is the best President we had since Reagan.  He accomplished more in a positive way than the last two administrations combined.
Click to expand...

Let's not place this grifter in the same light as Reagan. Reagan cared about people, whereas trump cares about himself.  Reagan was pragmatic, had style, empathy, and knew what he didn't know (brought in high-quality, knowledgeable experts to advise him). Trump is none of the above, has psychological problems, is narcissistic, "knows more than the generals and medical community".
You and your uninformed ilk are being grifted by an expert.


----------



## Bobob

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> The country was on its way back to prosperity when trump took office. He goosed an already recovering economy and that will come back haunt us. Also, prosperity is in the hands of the wealthy while the rest of the country is getting by. The middle class is on its way to extinction and we will be left with rich.....and poor. Not good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what do you want to bet under Biden and possibly a Democrat Congress, nothing will change.  Government doesn't make the middle class--the middle-class make themselves.  This leftist theory that the reason some have to little is because others have too much is flawed at the least.  In a great country like ours, if you want to be poor, you will be poor.  If you want to be middle-class, you will be middle-class.  If you want to be wealthy, you can take a lot of risks, give up a lot of things, and take a shot at being wealthy.
Click to expand...

Sounds good, but no. Not everybody has the ability to be wealthy no matter what they do, or middle class for that matter. As the wealthy become more wealthy and don't give back (Taxes, charities, good-paying jobs), a caste system will most definitely develop consisting of rich and poor. Most mentally and socially uneducated people will forever remain in the poor or lower-middle-class (poor) category.
Those who rise above are rare.


----------



## Bobob

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Dummy, I have a degree in history from the University of Illinois...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you keep the receipt?  Maybe you could get your money back.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but you do hate being white. And you insist other white people should hate themselves, too.
> 
> Racist non-whites appreciate the passionate ass-kissing, but they still hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, quite the reverse.... A lot of people who've I've treated decently have returned the favor in my life, including people of color.  On the other hand, most of the misery that's been inflicted on me has come from other white males.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably because you tried to talk them into hating themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get a receipt, hotshot. Education is the name of the game along with the social stimulation that goes with it---exactly what you are lacking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No receipt?  Too bad.  He's definitely got a case for educational malpractice.
> 
> How do you know I lack social stimulation?  I've lived and worked all over the world.  I think you're letting your irrational hatred of conservatives do your thinking for you, and thus no thinking is getting done..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a moderate and an independent and do not hate conservatives. Trumpets are not conservatives. They are whatever trump tells them to be. Let's not forget that trump was a liberal Democrat who supported abortion and contributed to the Clinton campaign. He may change his tune in the morning
> if he can make money from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I submit you know little about conservatives and Trump supporters and rely solely on what the leftist media tells you about both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need the media to see what trump is doing to our country. Listen to him and if you are going to ask me "what is he doing?" then don't bother. Just keep watching Hannity and Tucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _You_ need to change the channel.
> Trump killed the bad guys (notice there haven’t been any muslim mass murder to report?), he lifted regulations that have allowed us to become energy independent which has led to prosperity. The only issue has been this calculated and propagated virus. Not his fault at all. Total chicom/democrat thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The poor handling of the virus is indeed his fault.
> There are plenty of bad organizations floating around that are not Muslim that he has not killed, and has in fact supported. The FBI has reported that the white supremacists are a serious problem and trump refused to allow the FBI to tackle this terror group.
> Lifting environmental regulations in the name of money only serve to hurt the environment and will come back to haunt us.
> *Factbox: U.S. oil and gas regulatory rollbacks under Trump ...*
> www.reuters.com › us-usa-climate-regulations-factbox
> Aug 29, 2019 — The _Trump_ administration _has_ moved broadly to relax Obama-era _rules_ ... _drilling_ safety, fuel economy and wetlands _rules_ that impact _oil_, gas and ... failed to consider potential _damage_ to _offshore_ safety and the _environment_.
> 
> *Trump's fracking rules allow chemicals like VOCs linked to ...*
> www.vox.com › trump-epa-fracking-pollution-regulati...
> Oct 27, 2020 — _Trump's_ pullback of pollution controls is even more hazardous than you think ... is also ground zero for the worst _oil_ and gas air pollution in the _country_. ... by environmentalists, _had_ a little-noticed _side effect_: Experts say it could lead to ... and said the _regulations_ would _have_ “virtually no _impact_” on reducing ...
> 
> The country was on its way back to prosperity when trump took office. He goosed an already recovering economy and that will come back haunt us. Also, prosperity is in the hands of the wealthy while the rest of the country is getting by. The middle class is on its way to extinction and we will be left with rich.....and poor. Not good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama opposed the efforts that led to prosperity. Obama caused the economic hardship. Obama abetted Muslim terrorism.
> You go broke and abet Muslim murder. Just keep me out of it.
Click to expand...

Obama got us out of the great recession and on the way to prosperity. The great recession was a
product of the Bush administration. Obama did not abet Muslim terrorism. 
You go on believing your nonsense and never mind the facts.


----------



## Bobob

K9Buck said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> from a Democracy" into an autocracy with him in the dictator seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it a threat to democracy when Obama used the IRS to prevent conservatives from participating in the 2012 election?
Click to expand...

Do you believe that nonsense? How did the IRS do that--through osmosis?


----------



## Bobob

K9Buck said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI has reported that the white supremacists are a serious problem and trump refused...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've GOT to be kidding.  It wasn't "white supremacists" that burned and looted half the country in 2020.  Besides, the FBI is an uber-corrupt organization whose love, loyalty, and devotion is to serving their masters of the Democratic Party.
Click to expand...

Stupid


----------



## Godboy

occupied said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
Click to expand...

I dont require your permission to point out lies.


----------



## occupied

Godboy said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont require your permission to point out lies.
Click to expand...

I always tell the truth, you people just don't want to hear it.


----------



## Godboy

occupied said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont require your permission to point out lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always tell the truth, you people just don't want to hear it.
Click to expand...

Your lie is right there for everyone to see. Also, you just lied AGAIN.


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> We are not subsidizing anybody. We have a system that rewards failure by giving people food stamps who could otherwise earn enough money to feed themselves and family. Like my former tenants, they never made that much money, but had three children they couldn't afford. Is that Walmart's fault or governments?



It's Walmart's fault for not paying a living wage, and the government for not making them. 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> You have no understanding of our taxes in this country. The funding of these federal programs comes from people who pay federal income tax. Nearly half the people in our country don't pay this tax, and therefore even when working, they are in that group of people. So they use federal funding for HUD, Food Stamps, Medicaid and so on, but never pay a penny back into that particular system. As for people who work at Walmart, that was their choice, not Walmart's. If you want to make better money, go to college, learn a trade, quit smoking pot so you can pass a drug test, and you won't need to work at Walmart.



Actually, it's very likely that someone made enough at some point in their life to pay income tax.  The 47% number is a myth.  



			https://www.urban.org/sites/default/files/publication/26506/901527-Five-Myths-About-the-Percent.pdf
		


Politicians and commentators often talk about those who don't pay income taxes as though they're in a special club with lifetime membership. In fact, it's a highly diverse group, some of whom move in and out from year to year. When they first join the workforce, for example, young people may not earn enough to pay federal income taxes. The same is true for many of the temporarily unemployed, working parents and entrepreneurs whose businesses experience a loss. But most of these people look forward to the day, perhaps in just a year or two, when their incomes will rise and they will join or rejoin the 53 percent of Americans who do pay federal income taxes. 





Ray From Cleveland said:


> No, if you have a fender bender once in a blue moon, they will not raise your premiums. A major claim, yes they will, but you will still make out in the end. They need to recoup some of that money somehow.



Actually, I had a fender bender in 2018... they jacked up my premium by 50%.  




Ray From Cleveland said:


> Collecting on a program I paid into my entire life is not welfare. Welfare is collecting on a program you never paid into. Go bitch to your commie representatives about it if you want to see an end to it. It was government who told me I could no longer work because of medical conditions I have. It was government who approved my disability claim almost immediately without so much as a personal interview; just my medical records alone. So take your complaints to them if you don't like it snowflake.



No, guy, it's welfare no matter what system they use to pay for it.  It's government dependency...and you are a government dependent now, Ray.   The sad thing is, you're one because you've chosen to be one. 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> Just because we should not be funding housing in the suburbs does not equate to being homeless. Let the government house them in the inner-city where most of them came from. Let them keep their filth, their inconsideration, their noise over there. Don't bring them here lowing our property value. Where is the equity to us who worked all our lives in order to be able to live here?



Tell us again how not racist you are, Ray... that shit never gets old.  

It's amazing how you get two different sets of Hud Neighbors and amazingly, they are both awful.  

I live in a condo complex, where I'm sure some of my neighbors are getting HUD for various reasons.  One of them was a white guy who lived next door to me.  (He was the one who shot himself five years ago because he had terminal cancer).   Never really had a problem with any of them.   The police maybe come out here for something once a month.


----------



## JoeB131

Indeependent said:


> Trump attacked both parties.
> But your prose IS pretty.



Yes, he did... and that's the problem.  Everyone else learned to work together, but Trump kept playing his same game. 

And now we have 328,000 dead, 19 million sick, 190,000 businesses lost, 46,000,000 jobs lost, riots in the streets. 

But Trump certainly told those professional politicians where to get off, didn't he?


----------



## JoeB131

DigitalDrifter said:


> *"The other guy got more votes. End of topic."*
> 
> Lol!! Sorry Joey, but in this country that isn't necessarily what it takes to win the presidency.



Nobody, but it does say who the people clearly wanted....   Any games of manipulating the EC through voter suppression to win is cheating, and that's exactly what Jeb did in 2000, and Scott Walker and Snyder did in 2016.


----------



## occupied

Godboy said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont require your permission to point out lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always tell the truth, you people just don't want to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lie is right there for everyone to see. Also, you just lied AGAIN.
Click to expand...

After the last four years any claim that the right respects the constitution is a lie. It's not even debatable. So take your fake outrage and shove it. I'll say what I want and edit the posts I am replying to in any way I wish to make any point I am trying to make. If you don't like it the ignore button is fairly easy to find.


----------



## gipper

JoeB131 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump attacked both parties.
> But your prose IS pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he did... and that's the problem.  Everyone else learned to work together, but Trump kept playing his same game.
> 
> And now we have 328,000 dead, 19 million sick, 190,000 businesses lost, 46,000,000 jobs lost, riots in the streets.
> 
> But Trump certainly told those professional politicians where to get off, didn't he?
Click to expand...

Blaming Trump for all that is like blaming Ears for the Great Recession. We know you'd never do that.


----------



## BWK

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Dummy, I have a degree in history from the University of Illinois...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you keep the receipt?  Maybe you could get your money back.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but you do hate being white. And you insist other white people should hate themselves, too.
> 
> Racist non-whites appreciate the passionate ass-kissing, but they still hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, quite the reverse.... A lot of people who've I've treated decently have returned the favor in my life, including people of color.  On the other hand, most of the misery that's been inflicted on me has come from other white males.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably because you tried to talk them into hating themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get a receipt, hotshot. Education is the name of the game along with the social stimulation that goes with it---exactly what you are lacking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No receipt?  Too bad.  He's definitely got a case for educational malpractice.
> 
> How do you know I lack social stimulation?  I've lived and worked all over the world.  I think you're letting your irrational hatred of conservatives do your thinking for you, and thus no thinking is getting done..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a moderate and an independent and do not hate conservatives. Trumpets are not conservatives. They are whatever trump tells them to be. Let's not forget that trump was a liberal Democrat who supported abortion and contributed to the Clinton campaign. He may change his tune in the morning
> if he can make money from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I submit you know little about conservatives and Trump supporters and rely solely on what the leftist media tells you about both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need the media to see what trump is doing to our country. Listen to him and if you are going to ask me "what is he doing?" then don't bother. Just keep watching Hannity and Tucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _You_ need to change the channel.
> Trump killed the bad guys (notice there haven’t been any muslim mass murder to report?), he lifted regulations that have allowed us to become energy independent which has led to prosperity. The only issue has been this calculated and propagated virus. Not his fault at all. Total chicom/democrat thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The poor handling of the virus is indeed his fault.
> There are plenty of bad organizations floating around that are not Muslim that he has not killed, and has in fact supported. The FBI has reported that the white supremacists are a serious problem and trump refused to allow the FBI to tackle this terror group.
> Lifting environmental regulations in the name of money only serve to hurt the environment and will come back to haunt us.
> *Factbox: U.S. oil and gas regulatory rollbacks under Trump ...*
> www.reuters.com › us-usa-climate-regulations-factbox
> Aug 29, 2019 — The _Trump_ administration _has_ moved broadly to relax Obama-era _rules_ ... _drilling_ safety, fuel economy and wetlands _rules_ that impact _oil_, gas and ... failed to consider potential _damage_ to _offshore_ safety and the _environment_.
> 
> *Trump's fracking rules allow chemicals like VOCs linked to ...*
> www.vox.com › trump-epa-fracking-pollution-regulati...
> Oct 27, 2020 — _Trump's_ pullback of pollution controls is even more hazardous than you think ... is also ground zero for the worst _oil_ and gas air pollution in the _country_. ... by environmentalists, _had_ a little-noticed _side effect_: Experts say it could lead to ... and said the _regulations_ would _have_ “virtually no _impact_” on reducing ...
> 
> The country was on its way back to prosperity when trump took office. He goosed an already recovering economy and that will come back haunt us. Also, prosperity is in the hands of the wealthy while the rest of the country is getting by. The middle class is on its way to extinction and we will be left with rich.....and poor. Not good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama opposed the efforts that led to prosperity. Obama caused the economic hardship. Obama abetted Muslim terrorism.
> You go broke and abet Muslim murder. Just keep me out of it.
Click to expand...

Obama gave us 4.7% unemployment, How is  that opposing prosperity? How exactly did Obama cause economic hardship? We need documented details. You can't provide them.


----------



## gipper

BWK said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Dummy, I have a degree in history from the University of Illinois...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you keep the receipt?  Maybe you could get your money back.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but you do hate being white. And you insist other white people should hate themselves, too.
> 
> Racist non-whites appreciate the passionate ass-kissing, but they still hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, quite the reverse.... A lot of people who've I've treated decently have returned the favor in my life, including people of color.  On the other hand, most of the misery that's been inflicted on me has come from other white males.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably because you tried to talk them into hating themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get a receipt, hotshot. Education is the name of the game along with the social stimulation that goes with it---exactly what you are lacking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No receipt?  Too bad.  He's definitely got a case for educational malpractice.
> 
> How do you know I lack social stimulation?  I've lived and worked all over the world.  I think you're letting your irrational hatred of conservatives do your thinking for you, and thus no thinking is getting done..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a moderate and an independent and do not hate conservatives. Trumpets are not conservatives. They are whatever trump tells them to be. Let's not forget that trump was a liberal Democrat who supported abortion and contributed to the Clinton campaign. He may change his tune in the morning
> if he can make money from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I submit you know little about conservatives and Trump supporters and rely solely on what the leftist media tells you about both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need the media to see what trump is doing to our country. Listen to him and if you are going to ask me "what is he doing?" then don't bother. Just keep watching Hannity and Tucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _You_ need to change the channel.
> Trump killed the bad guys (notice there haven’t been any muslim mass murder to report?), he lifted regulations that have allowed us to become energy independent which has led to prosperity. The only issue has been this calculated and propagated virus. Not his fault at all. Total chicom/democrat thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The poor handling of the virus is indeed his fault.
> There are plenty of bad organizations floating around that are not Muslim that he has not killed, and has in fact supported. The FBI has reported that the white supremacists are a serious problem and trump refused to allow the FBI to tackle this terror group.
> Lifting environmental regulations in the name of money only serve to hurt the environment and will come back to haunt us.
> *Factbox: U.S. oil and gas regulatory rollbacks under Trump ...*
> www.reuters.com › us-usa-climate-regulations-factbox
> Aug 29, 2019 — The _Trump_ administration _has_ moved broadly to relax Obama-era _rules_ ... _drilling_ safety, fuel economy and wetlands _rules_ that impact _oil_, gas and ... failed to consider potential _damage_ to _offshore_ safety and the _environment_.
> 
> *Trump's fracking rules allow chemicals like VOCs linked to ...*
> www.vox.com › trump-epa-fracking-pollution-regulati...
> Oct 27, 2020 — _Trump's_ pullback of pollution controls is even more hazardous than you think ... is also ground zero for the worst _oil_ and gas air pollution in the _country_. ... by environmentalists, _had_ a little-noticed _side effect_: Experts say it could lead to ... and said the _regulations_ would _have_ “virtually no _impact_” on reducing ...
> 
> The country was on its way back to prosperity when trump took office. He goosed an already recovering economy and that will come back haunt us. Also, prosperity is in the hands of the wealthy while the rest of the country is getting by. The middle class is on its way to extinction and we will be left with rich.....and poor. Not good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama opposed the efforts that led to prosperity. Obama caused the economic hardship. Obama abetted Muslim terrorism.
> You go broke and abet Muslim murder. Just keep me out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama gave us 4.7% unemployment, How is  that opposing prosperity? How exactly did Obama cause economic hardship? We need documented details. You can't provide them.
Click to expand...

If you think O was good for working people, you need to think again. He kicked 5 million Americans out of their homes, while enriching the rich on Wall Street. His policies prolonged the Great Recession. He took two wars and made it seven. No potus was more controlled by the ultra wealthy, big corporations, and the MIC than O.

He truly was “the black mascot for Wall Street.”  When progressives accept this they won’t be such hypocrites.


----------



## Lesh

K9Buck said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> from a Democracy" into an autocracy with him in the dictator seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it a threat to democracy when Obama used the IRS to prevent conservatives from participating in the 2012 election?
Click to expand...

That of course....didn't happen. But you'll go to your grave repeating it even if you know it didn't


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> It's Walmart's fault for not paying a living wage, and the government for not making them.



Government should make them?  You don't belong here if that's what you think government should do.  Move to Cuba.  I'm sure you'll be very happy:  Nobody has guns except government, nobody has money except government, any money you make directly or indirectly comes from government, free government healthcare, no wealthy people to take advantage of you.  Move and take your other comrades with you. 



JoeB131 said:


> Actually, it's very likely that someone made enough at some point in their life to pay income tax. The 47% number is a myth.



Federal income tax.  Next time you get your taxes done, ask your accountant what that means. 



JoeB131 said:


> Actually, I had a fender bender in 2018... they jacked up my premium by 50%.



Bullshit.  Maybe you shouldn't get your insurance from Bob's Insurance company.; 



JoeB131 said:


> No, guy, it's welfare no matter what system they use to pay for it. It's government dependency...and you are a government dependent now, Ray. The sad thing is, you're one because you've chosen to be one.



No, I chose to work.  Government chose for me not to work.  You want to call it welfare, fine with me.  You are only displaying your own ignorance.  



JoeB131 said:


> Tell us again how not racist you are, Ray... that shit never gets old.
> 
> It's amazing how you get two different sets of Hud Neighbors and amazingly, they are both awful.
> 
> I live in a condo complex, where I'm sure some of my neighbors are getting HUD for various reasons. One of them was a white guy who lived next door to me. (He was the one who shot himself five years ago because he had terminal cancer). Never really had a problem with any of them. The police maybe come out here for something once a month.




No, there have been about six HUD families who lived here and every single one was a problem. One of them stole my brand new gas grill.  It was only two days old and I never used it yet.  It's likely you don't have any HUD people where you live, because if you did, you'd know it.  Trust me.


----------



## K9Buck

Lesh said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> from a Democracy" into an autocracy with him in the dictator seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it a threat to democracy when Obama used the IRS to prevent conservatives from participating in the 2012 election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That of course....didn't happen. But you'll go to your grave repeating it even if you know it didn't
Click to expand...


Yea, that's why all those IRS executives plead the 5th amendment when brought before Congress to testify, or are you going to say that didn't happen either?  

Being a leftist means denying reality and living in a narrative.


----------



## K9Buck

JoeB131 said:


> It's Walmart's fault for not paying a living wage, and the government for not making them.



What you want is what is actually the foundation of fascism.   

Many leftists love fascism, as long as you don't call it fascism.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BWK said:


> Obama gave us 4.7% unemployment, How is that opposing prosperity? How exactly did Obama cause economic hardship? We need documented details. You can't provide them.



One of the first things he did was greatly increase taxes on tobacco; you know, those smokers that make over 250K a year?  Then he went after the American Indians who sold cigarettes via mail and stopped that.  When people flocked to roll-your-own cigarette shops, he taxed them too and put them out of business all across the country.  He closed down American automobile dealerships, he put coal mining out of business, he closed down electric companies who used coal, he closed the Gulf and all the businesses that catered to the oil workers there, he attacked credit card companies who fined customers who were late in payments and increased their interest rate, Commie Care ended up with millions of people without healthcare because their employer dropped that coverage for their employees, then he levied Commie Care fines taking money away from Americans who needed it the most, and that's just some of the financial hardships he brought to tens of millions of us.


----------



## K9Buck

Bobob said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI has reported that the white supremacists are a serious problem and trump refused...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've GOT to be kidding.  It wasn't "white supremacists" that burned and looted half the country in 2020.  Besides, the FBI is an uber-corrupt organization whose love, loyalty, and devotion is to serving their masters of the Democratic Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid
Click to expand...


Reality, dumbass.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

K9Buck said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Walmart's fault for not paying a living wage, and the government for not making them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you want is what is actually the foundation of fascism.
> 
> Many leftists love fascism, as long as you don't call it fascism.
Click to expand...


What he really wants is a dictatorship.  Forcing companies to pay more money than they can afford to pay a worker.


----------



## Bobob

K9Buck said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI has reported that the white supremacists are a serious problem and trump refused...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've GOT to be kidding.  It wasn't "white supremacists" that burned and looted half the country in 2020.  Besides, the FBI is an uber-corrupt organization whose love, loyalty, and devotion is to serving their masters of the Democratic Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> Reality, dumbass.
Click to expand...

Reality, smart guy

*Acting U.S. DHS security intelligence chief says he agrees ...

*

www.reuters.com › article › us-usa-intelligence-homeland
Oct 2, 2020 — The acting chief of the Department of Homeland Security's intelligence office on Friday said he agrees with the _FBI_ director and other ...


----------



## Bobob

K9Buck said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> from a Democracy" into an autocracy with him in the dictator seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it a threat to democracy when Obama used the IRS to prevent conservatives from participating in the 2012 election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That of course....didn't happen. But you'll go to your grave repeating it even if you know it didn't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, that's why all those IRS executives plead the 5th amendment when brought before Congress to testify, or are you going to say that didn't happen either?
> 
> Being a leftist means denying reality and living in a narrative.
Click to expand...

You are denying reality with trump as your leader


----------



## Bobob

gipper said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Dummy, I have a degree in history from the University of Illinois...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you keep the receipt?  Maybe you could get your money back.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but you do hate being white. And you insist other white people should hate themselves, too.
> 
> Racist non-whites appreciate the passionate ass-kissing, but they still hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, quite the reverse.... A lot of people who've I've treated decently have returned the favor in my life, including people of color.  On the other hand, most of the misery that's been inflicted on me has come from other white males.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably because you tried to talk them into hating themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get a receipt, hotshot. Education is the name of the game along with the social stimulation that goes with it---exactly what you are lacking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No receipt?  Too bad.  He's definitely got a case for educational malpractice.
> 
> How do you know I lack social stimulation?  I've lived and worked all over the world.  I think you're letting your irrational hatred of conservatives do your thinking for you, and thus no thinking is getting done..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a moderate and an independent and do not hate conservatives. Trumpets are not conservatives. They are whatever trump tells them to be. Let's not forget that trump was a liberal Democrat who supported abortion and contributed to the Clinton campaign. He may change his tune in the morning
> if he can make money from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I submit you know little about conservatives and Trump supporters and rely solely on what the leftist media tells you about both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need the media to see what trump is doing to our country. Listen to him and if you are going to ask me "what is he doing?" then don't bother. Just keep watching Hannity and Tucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _You_ need to change the channel.
> Trump killed the bad guys (notice there haven’t been any muslim mass murder to report?), he lifted regulations that have allowed us to become energy independent which has led to prosperity. The only issue has been this calculated and propagated virus. Not his fault at all. Total chicom/democrat thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The poor handling of the virus is indeed his fault.
> There are plenty of bad organizations floating around that are not Muslim that he has not killed, and has in fact supported. The FBI has reported that the white supremacists are a serious problem and trump refused to allow the FBI to tackle this terror group.
> Lifting environmental regulations in the name of money only serve to hurt the environment and will come back to haunt us.
> *Factbox: U.S. oil and gas regulatory rollbacks under Trump ...*
> www.reuters.com › us-usa-climate-regulations-factbox
> Aug 29, 2019 — The _Trump_ administration _has_ moved broadly to relax Obama-era _rules_ ... _drilling_ safety, fuel economy and wetlands _rules_ that impact _oil_, gas and ... failed to consider potential _damage_ to _offshore_ safety and the _environment_.
> 
> *Trump's fracking rules allow chemicals like VOCs linked to ...*
> www.vox.com › trump-epa-fracking-pollution-regulati...
> Oct 27, 2020 — _Trump's_ pullback of pollution controls is even more hazardous than you think ... is also ground zero for the worst _oil_ and gas air pollution in the _country_. ... by environmentalists, _had_ a little-noticed _side effect_: Experts say it could lead to ... and said the _regulations_ would _have_ “virtually no _impact_” on reducing ...
> 
> The country was on its way back to prosperity when trump took office. He goosed an already recovering economy and that will come back haunt us. Also, prosperity is in the hands of the wealthy while the rest of the country is getting by. The middle class is on its way to extinction and we will be left with rich.....and poor. Not good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama opposed the efforts that led to prosperity. Obama caused the economic hardship. Obama abetted Muslim terrorism.
> You go broke and abet Muslim murder. Just keep me out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama gave us 4.7% unemployment, How is  that opposing prosperity? How exactly did Obama cause economic hardship? We need documented details. You can't provide them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think O was good for working people, you need to think again. He kicked 5 million Americans out of their homes, while enriching the rich on Wall Street. His policies prolonged the Great Recession. He took two wars and made it seven. No potus was more controlled by the ultra wealthy, big corporations, and the MIC than O.
> 
> He truly was “the black mascot for Wall Street.”  When progressives accept this they won’t be such hypocrites.
Click to expand...


*Did Trump Create or Inherit the Strong Economy?

*

www.jec.senate.gov › public › _cache › files › did-tru...
_Job_ growth: By the end of the _Obama_ administration, the economy had experienced 76 ... most significant economic policy, his $1.9 trillion tax cuts, _did_ not take effect until ... on _many_ accounts: it didn't eradicate all import tariffs, it didn't address ...

Your info is skewed.


----------



## K9Buck

Bobob said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI has reported that the white supremacists are a serious problem and trump refused...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've GOT to be kidding.  It wasn't "white supremacists" that burned and looted half the country in 2020.  Besides, the FBI is an uber-corrupt organization whose love, loyalty, and devotion is to serving their masters of the Democratic Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> Reality, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reality, smart guy
> *Acting U.S. DHS security intelligence chief says he agrees ...*
> www.reuters.com › article › us-usa-intelligence-homeland
> Oct 2, 2020 — The acting chief of the Department of Homeland Security's intelligence office on Friday said he agrees with the _FBI_ director and other ...
Click to expand...


It wasn't white supremacists that burned down, rioted, and looted half the country, along with countless shootings and murders in the process.


----------



## K9Buck

Bobob said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> from a Democracy" into an autocracy with him in the dictator seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it a threat to democracy when Obama used the IRS to prevent conservatives from participating in the 2012 election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That of course....didn't happen. But you'll go to your grave repeating it even if you know it didn't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, that's why all those IRS executives plead the 5th amendment when brought before Congress to testify, or are you going to say that didn't happen either?
> 
> Being a leftist means denying reality and living in a narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are denying reality with trump as your leader
Click to expand...


Nope.  I watched it live on television as IRS executives, one by one, plead the fifth so as not to incriminate themselves by testifying about their activities.  

You won't admit or acknowledge truth because you are a Godless, soulless, atheist whose love, loyalty, and devotion is to serving your lord and master and the dark lord of this planet, Satan.


----------



## Bobob

K9Buck said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> from a Democracy" into an autocracy with him in the dictator seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it a threat to democracy when Obama used the IRS to prevent conservatives from participating in the 2012 election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That of course....didn't happen. But you'll go to your grave repeating it even if you know it didn't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, that's why all those IRS executives plead the 5th amendment when brought before Congress to testify, or are you going to say that didn't happen either?
> 
> Being a leftist means denying reality and living in a narrative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are denying reality with trump as your leader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  I watched it live on television as IRS executives, one by one, plead the fifth so as not to incriminate themselves by testifying about their activities.
> 
> You won't admit or acknowledge truth because you are a Godless, soulless, atheist whose love, loyalty, and devotion is to serving your lord and master and the dark lord of this planet, Satan.
Click to expand...

Woopy-dooo!


----------



## K9Buck

Bobob said:


> Woopy-dooo



You're a pawn of Satan.  You don't believe in him, of course, but he whispers into your ear and you do his bidding. He owns you.


----------



## Bobob

K9Buck said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI has reported that the white supremacists are a serious problem and trump refused...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've GOT to be kidding.  It wasn't "white supremacists" that burned and looted half the country in 2020.  Besides, the FBI is an uber-corrupt organization whose love, loyalty, and devotion is to serving their masters of the Democratic Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> Reality, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reality, smart guy
> *Acting U.S. DHS security intelligence chief says he agrees ...*
> www.reuters.com › article › us-usa-intelligence-homeland
> Oct 2, 2020 — The acting chief of the Department of Homeland Security's intelligence office on Friday said he agrees with the _FBI_ director and other ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't white supremacists that burned down, rioted, and looted half the country, along with countless shootings and murders in the process.
Click to expand...

No, it wasn't white supremacists that damaged 3 cities. It was Antifa, which is another terrorist group that needs to be put down.


----------



## K9Buck

Bobob said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI has reported that the white supremacists are a serious problem and trump refused...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've GOT to be kidding.  It wasn't "white supremacists" that burned and looted half the country in 2020.  Besides, the FBI is an uber-corrupt organization whose love, loyalty, and devotion is to serving their masters of the Democratic Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> Reality, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reality, smart guy
> *Acting U.S. DHS security intelligence chief says he agrees ...*
> www.reuters.com › article › us-usa-intelligence-homeland
> Oct 2, 2020 — The acting chief of the Department of Homeland Security's intelligence office on Friday said he agrees with the _FBI_ director and other ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't white supremacists that burned down, rioted, and looted half the country, along with countless shootings and murders in the process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it wasn't white supremacists that damaged 3 cities. It was Antifa, which is another terrorist group that needs to be put down.
Click to expand...


There were no white supremacists involvement in any of that.  Your leftist masters suckered you - again!


----------



## gipper

Bobob said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Dummy, I have a degree in history from the University of Illinois...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you keep the receipt?  Maybe you could get your money back.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but you do hate being white. And you insist other white people should hate themselves, too.
> 
> Racist non-whites appreciate the passionate ass-kissing, but they still hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, quite the reverse.... A lot of people who've I've treated decently have returned the favor in my life, including people of color.  On the other hand, most of the misery that's been inflicted on me has come from other white males.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably because you tried to talk them into hating themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get a receipt, hotshot. Education is the name of the game along with the social stimulation that goes with it---exactly what you are lacking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No receipt?  Too bad.  He's definitely got a case for educational malpractice.
> 
> How do you know I lack social stimulation?  I've lived and worked all over the world.  I think you're letting your irrational hatred of conservatives do your thinking for you, and thus no thinking is getting done..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a moderate and an independent and do not hate conservatives. Trumpets are not conservatives. They are whatever trump tells them to be. Let's not forget that trump was a liberal Democrat who supported abortion and contributed to the Clinton campaign. He may change his tune in the morning
> if he can make money from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I submit you know little about conservatives and Trump supporters and rely solely on what the leftist media tells you about both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need the media to see what trump is doing to our country. Listen to him and if you are going to ask me "what is he doing?" then don't bother. Just keep watching Hannity and Tucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _You_ need to change the channel.
> Trump killed the bad guys (notice there haven’t been any muslim mass murder to report?), he lifted regulations that have allowed us to become energy independent which has led to prosperity. The only issue has been this calculated and propagated virus. Not his fault at all. Total chicom/democrat thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The poor handling of the virus is indeed his fault.
> There are plenty of bad organizations floating around that are not Muslim that he has not killed, and has in fact supported. The FBI has reported that the white supremacists are a serious problem and trump refused to allow the FBI to tackle this terror group.
> Lifting environmental regulations in the name of money only serve to hurt the environment and will come back to haunt us.
> *Factbox: U.S. oil and gas regulatory rollbacks under Trump ...*
> www.reuters.com › us-usa-climate-regulations-factbox
> Aug 29, 2019 — The _Trump_ administration _has_ moved broadly to relax Obama-era _rules_ ... _drilling_ safety, fuel economy and wetlands _rules_ that impact _oil_, gas and ... failed to consider potential _damage_ to _offshore_ safety and the _environment_.
> 
> *Trump's fracking rules allow chemicals like VOCs linked to ...*
> www.vox.com › trump-epa-fracking-pollution-regulati...
> Oct 27, 2020 — _Trump's_ pullback of pollution controls is even more hazardous than you think ... is also ground zero for the worst _oil_ and gas air pollution in the _country_. ... by environmentalists, _had_ a little-noticed _side effect_: Experts say it could lead to ... and said the _regulations_ would _have_ “virtually no _impact_” on reducing ...
> 
> The country was on its way back to prosperity when trump took office. He goosed an already recovering economy and that will come back haunt us. Also, prosperity is in the hands of the wealthy while the rest of the country is getting by. The middle class is on its way to extinction and we will be left with rich.....and poor. Not good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama opposed the efforts that led to prosperity. Obama caused the economic hardship. Obama abetted Muslim terrorism.
> You go broke and abet Muslim murder. Just keep me out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama gave us 4.7% unemployment, How is  that opposing prosperity? How exactly did Obama cause economic hardship? We need documented details. You can't provide them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think O was good for working people, you need to think again. He kicked 5 million Americans out of their homes, while enriching the rich on Wall Street. His policies prolonged the Great Recession. He took two wars and made it seven. No potus was more controlled by the ultra wealthy, big corporations, and the MIC than O.
> 
> He truly was “the black mascot for Wall Street.”  When progressives accept this they won’t be such hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Did Trump Create or Inherit the Strong Economy?*
> www.jec.senate.gov › public › _cache › files › did-tru...
> _Job_ growth: By the end of the _Obama_ administration, the economy had experienced 76 ... most significant economic policy, his $1.9 trillion tax cuts, _did_ not take effect until ... on _many_ accounts: it didn't eradicate all import tariffs, it didn't address ...
> 
> Your info is skewed.
Click to expand...

Lol. But we’re talking about O, not dumb Don.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

*"So you want a Civil War?"*


Well, looks like someone in Nashville does.


----------



## BWK

Bobob said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Dummy, I have a degree in history from the University of Illinois...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you keep the receipt?  Maybe you could get your money back.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but you do hate being white. And you insist other white people should hate themselves, too.
> 
> Racist non-whites appreciate the passionate ass-kissing, but they still hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, quite the reverse.... A lot of people who've I've treated decently have returned the favor in my life, including people of color.  On the other hand, most of the misery that's been inflicted on me has come from other white males.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably because you tried to talk them into hating themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get a receipt, hotshot. Education is the name of the game along with the social stimulation that goes with it---exactly what you are lacking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No receipt?  Too bad.  He's definitely got a case for educational malpractice.
> 
> How do you know I lack social stimulation?  I've lived and worked all over the world.  I think you're letting your irrational hatred of conservatives do your thinking for you, and thus no thinking is getting done..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a moderate and an independent and do not hate conservatives. Trumpets are not conservatives. They are whatever trump tells them to be. Let's not forget that trump was a liberal Democrat who supported abortion and contributed to the Clinton campaign. He may change his tune in the morning
> if he can make money from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I submit you know little about conservatives and Trump supporters and rely solely on what the leftist media tells you about both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need the media to see what trump is doing to our country. Listen to him and if you are going to ask me "what is he doing?" then don't bother. Just keep watching Hannity and Tucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _You_ need to change the channel.
> Trump killed the bad guys (notice there haven’t been any muslim mass murder to report?), he lifted regulations that have allowed us to become energy independent which has led to prosperity. The only issue has been this calculated and propagated virus. Not his fault at all. Total chicom/democrat thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The poor handling of the virus is indeed his fault.
> There are plenty of bad organizations floating around that are not Muslim that he has not killed, and has in fact supported. The FBI has reported that the white supremacists are a serious problem and trump refused to allow the FBI to tackle this terror group.
> Lifting environmental regulations in the name of money only serve to hurt the environment and will come back to haunt us.
> *Factbox: U.S. oil and gas regulatory rollbacks under Trump ...*
> www.reuters.com › us-usa-climate-regulations-factbox
> Aug 29, 2019 — The _Trump_ administration _has_ moved broadly to relax Obama-era _rules_ ... _drilling_ safety, fuel economy and wetlands _rules_ that impact _oil_, gas and ... failed to consider potential _damage_ to _offshore_ safety and the _environment_.
> 
> *Trump's fracking rules allow chemicals like VOCs linked to ...*
> www.vox.com › trump-epa-fracking-pollution-regulati...
> Oct 27, 2020 — _Trump's_ pullback of pollution controls is even more hazardous than you think ... is also ground zero for the worst _oil_ and gas air pollution in the _country_. ... by environmentalists, _had_ a little-noticed _side effect_: Experts say it could lead to ... and said the _regulations_ would _have_ “virtually no _impact_” on reducing ...
> 
> The country was on its way back to prosperity when trump took office. He goosed an already recovering economy and that will come back haunt us. Also, prosperity is in the hands of the wealthy while the rest of the country is getting by. The middle class is on its way to extinction and we will be left with rich.....and poor. Not good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama opposed the efforts that led to prosperity. Obama caused the economic hardship. Obama abetted Muslim terrorism.
> You go broke and abet Muslim murder. Just keep me out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama gave us 4.7% unemployment, How is  that opposing prosperity? How exactly did Obama cause economic hardship? We need documented details. You can't provide them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think O was good for working people, you need to think again. He kicked 5 million Americans out of their homes, while enriching the rich on Wall Street. His policies prolonged the Great Recession. He took two wars and made it seven. No potus was more controlled by the ultra wealthy, big corporations, and the MIC than O.
> 
> He truly was “the black mascot for Wall Street.”  When progressives accept this they won’t be such hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Did Trump Create or Inherit the Strong Economy?*
> www.jec.senate.gov › public › _cache › files › did-tru...
> _Job_ growth: By the end of the _Obama_ administration, the economy had experienced 76 ... most significant economic policy, his $1.9 trillion tax cuts, _did_ not take effect until ... on _many_ accounts: it didn't eradicate all import tariffs, it didn't address ...
> 
> Your info is skewed.
Click to expand...




K9Buck said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI has reported that the white supremacists are a serious problem and trump refused...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've GOT to be kidding.  It wasn't "white supremacists" that burned and looted half the country in 2020.  Besides, the FBI is an uber-corrupt organization whose love, loyalty, and devotion is to serving their masters of the Democratic Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> Reality, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reality, smart guy
> *Acting U.S. DHS security intelligence chief says he agrees ...*
> www.reuters.com › article › us-usa-intelligence-homeland
> Oct 2, 2020 — The acting chief of the Department of Homeland Security's intelligence office on Friday said he agrees with the _FBI_ director and other ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't white supremacists that burned down, rioted, and looted half the country, along with countless shootings and murders in the process.
Click to expand...

But it was. 5 years of hate: Trump’s history of encouraging violence, from 2015 to 2020


----------



## BWK

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama gave us 4.7% unemployment, How is that opposing prosperity? How exactly did Obama cause economic hardship? We need documented details. You can't provide them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the first things he did was greatly increase taxes on tobacco; you know, those smokers that make over 250K a year?  Then he went after the American Indians who sold cigarettes via mail and stopped that.  When people flocked to roll-your-own cigarette shops, he taxed them too and put them out of business all across the country.  He closed down American automobile dealerships, he put coal mining out of business, he closed down electric companies who used coal, he closed the Gulf and all the businesses that catered to the oil workers there, he attacked credit card companies who fined customers who were late in payments and increased their interest rate, Commie Care ended up with millions of people without healthcare because their employer dropped that coverage for their employees, then he levied Commie Care fines taking money away from Americans who needed it the most, and that's just some of the financial hardships he brought to tens of millions of us.
Click to expand...

Obama brought back the automobile industry. You live in a closet. 

Obama did not put coal out of business. You are a liar; Once and for all: Obama didn’t crush US coal, and Trump can’t save it


----------



## westwall

Bobob said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
> violence and looking for trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle.  Wearing a hat is not an incitement to violence.  The fact that people, like you, decide that the 1st Amendment no longer applies to you is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wearing a hat, in itself, is not an incitement for violence. The fact that people, like you, "protest"
> while armed and shouting threats AND wearing trump hats is the problem. Tells a story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, no one who was wearing a hat was armed and was attacked by YOUR assholes.  Had they been armed, I really doubt that your silly folk would have had the balls to attack them.  So, it looks like going armed prevents the violence that YOUR people love to engage in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's understand each other, asshole. They are not my people and they deserve to be squashed.
> I don't care what their political preferences are or what YOUR preferences are, because this is not about politics in my view. It is about behaving like adults in a Democratic society, and not about behaving like hooligans. PEACEFUL protests don't include arms, threats. or intimidation.
Click to expand...








And yet YOUR side has engaged in rioting, arson, looting, physical assault, and murder.  Asshole.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BWK said:


> Obama brought back the automobile industry. You live in a closet.
> 
> Obama did not put coal out of business. You are a liar; Once and for all: Obama didn’t crush US coal, and Trump can’t save it



DumBama didn't bring back shit.  All he did was reward his union voters.  Without our involvement, they would have went through the standard bankruptcy process, a judge would have ordered a restructure of the company, and everybody would have been fine.  

Coal would have eventually gone down but not because of some idiot President.  In 2016 and thanks to fracking, natural gas started to replace coal because of price, but until that time, miners would have still had a job and time to plan ahead.  









						Obama’s war on coal hits your electric bill
					

Obama’s War on Coal has already taken a remarkable toll on coal-fired power plants in America. Last week the U.S. Energy Information Administration reported a shocking drop in power sector coal consumption in the first quarter of 2012.




					www.foxnews.com
				












						EPA Rules To Force 85 Coal-Fired Generators To Close By The End Of This Year
					

'This may not sound like a huge number'




					dailycaller.com
				












						Coal country begs Obama for mercy as hundreds of coal plants ready for closing
					

Coal country has been urging the Obama administration to ease up and craft carbon dioxide emission rules that would allow the coal industry to survive.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Bobob said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
> violence and looking for trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle.  Wearing a hat is not an incitement to violence.  The fact that people, like you, decide that the 1st Amendment no longer applies to you is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wearing a hat, in itself, is not an incitement for violence. The fact that people, like you, "protest"
> while armed and shouting threats AND wearing trump hats is the problem. Tells a story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think only the left has the protection of the 1st amendment? Of what you complained about, what do you not consider perfectly legal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about the protection of the first amendment. Did I say that the left is entitled to first amendment protection? Where did I say that? Nobody is entitled to behave in a warlike manner in my opinion. Did the first amendment allow for arms, threats, intimidation? Behave yourself.
> I realize that trump is egging you on, but he is an anarchist who wants an autocracy with him as the dictator. That won't happen, nor should it happen. You are easily conned.
Click to expand...

_"Nobody is entitled to behave in a warlike manner in my opinion."_
That's your problem. You have a wildly inflated notion about the value of your opinion. Our system is based on law and the Constitution; *not* the whims of your opinion. *You* are the anarchist and wannabe dictator when you insist that your whims should carry the force of law. If I am easily conned it is certainly not by the likes of you.


----------



## Desperado

Just a thought  Snipers will do the heavy lifting taking out specific targets. The war would be over sooner than you could imagine


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Bobob said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Dummy, I have a degree in history from the University of Illinois...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you keep the receipt?  Maybe you could get your money back.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but you do hate being white. And you insist other white people should hate themselves, too.
> 
> Racist non-whites appreciate the passionate ass-kissing, but they still hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, quite the reverse.... A lot of people who've I've treated decently have returned the favor in my life, including people of color.  On the other hand, most of the misery that's been inflicted on me has come from other white males.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably because you tried to talk them into hating themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get a receipt, hotshot. Education is the name of the game along with the social stimulation that goes with it---exactly what you are lacking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No receipt?  Too bad.  He's definitely got a case for educational malpractice.
> 
> How do you know I lack social stimulation?  I've lived and worked all over the world.  I think you're letting your irrational hatred of conservatives do your thinking for you, and thus no thinking is getting done..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a moderate and an independent and do not hate conservatives. Trumpets are not conservatives. They are whatever trump tells them to be. Let's not forget that trump was a liberal Democrat who supported abortion and contributed to the Clinton campaign. He may change his tune in the morning
> if he can make money from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I submit you know little about conservatives and Trump supporters and rely solely on what the leftist media tells you about both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need the media to see what trump is doing to our country. Listen to him and if you are going to ask me "what is he doing?" then don't bother. Just keep watching Hannity and Tucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _You_ need to change the channel.
> Trump killed the bad guys (notice there haven’t been any muslim mass murder to report?), he lifted regulations that have allowed us to become energy independent which has led to prosperity. The only issue has been this calculated and propagated virus. Not his fault at all. Total chicom/democrat thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The poor handling of the virus is indeed his fault.
> There are plenty of bad organizations floating around that are not Muslim that he has not killed, and has in fact supported. The FBI has reported that the white supremacists are a serious problem and trump refused to allow the FBI to tackle this terror group.
> Lifting environmental regulations in the name of money only serve to hurt the environment and will come back to haunt us.
> *Factbox: U.S. oil and gas regulatory rollbacks under Trump ...*
> www.reuters.com › us-usa-climate-regulations-factbox
> Aug 29, 2019 — The _Trump_ administration _has_ moved broadly to relax Obama-era _rules_ ... _drilling_ safety, fuel economy and wetlands _rules_ that impact _oil_, gas and ... failed to consider potential _damage_ to _offshore_ safety and the _environment_.
> 
> *Trump's fracking rules allow chemicals like VOCs linked to ...*
> www.vox.com › trump-epa-fracking-pollution-regulati...
> Oct 27, 2020 — _Trump's_ pullback of pollution controls is even more hazardous than you think ... is also ground zero for the worst _oil_ and gas air pollution in the _country_. ... by environmentalists, _had_ a little-noticed _side effect_: Experts say it could lead to ... and said the _regulations_ would _have_ “virtually no _impact_” on reducing ...
> 
> The country was on its way back to prosperity when trump took office. He goosed an already recovering economy and that will come back haunt us. Also, prosperity is in the hands of the wealthy while the rest of the country is getting by. The middle class is on its way to extinction and we will be left with rich.....and poor. Not good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama opposed the efforts that led to prosperity. Obama caused the economic hardship. Obama abetted Muslim terrorism.
> You go broke and abet Muslim murder. Just keep me out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama got us out of the great recession and on the way to prosperity. The great recession was a
> product of the Bush administration. Obama did not abet Muslim terrorism.
> You go on believing your nonsense and never mind the facts.
Click to expand...

The Great Recession was a media concoction. They wanted to make it sound like The Great Depression. That way when things got better they could make Obama out to be the next FDR (as though that’s a good thing). In reality, the housing market collapse was a market correction. Much like an intense dot.com bubble burst of 1999. Obama’s reimplementation of the recently lifted fossil fuel extraction restrictions was the cause of prolonged economic hardship. Fracking, which Obama opposed but was unable to prohibit, started the recovery. Trump expanded upon that. 
I only recall one question asked of Obama when high gas prices during his reign were so much higher than when he took office. His explanation was the terrible economy he inherited. If that were true, the price would still have been low, not $4/gallon because the economy was still in the toilet. No follow up question to that effect, though. That would have been _racist_.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Bobob said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Dummy, I have a degree in history from the University of Illinois...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you keep the receipt?  Maybe you could get your money back.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but you do hate being white. And you insist other white people should hate themselves, too.
> 
> Racist non-whites appreciate the passionate ass-kissing, but they still hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, quite the reverse.... A lot of people who've I've treated decently have returned the favor in my life, including people of color.  On the other hand, most of the misery that's been inflicted on me has come from other white males.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably because you tried to talk them into hating themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get a receipt, hotshot. Education is the name of the game along with the social stimulation that goes with it---exactly what you are lacking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No receipt?  Too bad.  He's definitely got a case for educational malpractice.
> 
> How do you know I lack social stimulation?  I've lived and worked all over the world.  I think you're letting your irrational hatred of conservatives do your thinking for you, and thus no thinking is getting done..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a moderate and an independent and do not hate conservatives. Trumpets are not conservatives. They are whatever trump tells them to be. Let's not forget that trump was a liberal Democrat who supported abortion and contributed to the Clinton campaign. He may change his tune in the morning
> if he can make money from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I submit you know little about conservatives and Trump supporters and rely solely on what the leftist media tells you about both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need the media to see what trump is doing to our country. Listen to him and if you are going to ask me "what is he doing?" then don't bother. Just keep watching Hannity and Tucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _You_ need to change the channel.
> Trump killed the bad guys (notice there haven’t been any muslim mass murder to report?), he lifted regulations that have allowed us to become energy independent which has led to prosperity. The only issue has been this calculated and propagated virus. Not his fault at all. Total chicom/democrat thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The poor handling of the virus is indeed his fault.
> There are plenty of bad organizations floating around that are not Muslim that he has not killed, and has in fact supported. The FBI has reported that the white supremacists are a serious problem and trump refused to allow the FBI to tackle this terror group.
> Lifting environmental regulations in the name of money only serve to hurt the environment and will come back to haunt us.
> *Factbox: U.S. oil and gas regulatory rollbacks under Trump ...*
> www.reuters.com › us-usa-climate-regulations-factbox
> Aug 29, 2019 — The _Trump_ administration _has_ moved broadly to relax Obama-era _rules_ ... _drilling_ safety, fuel economy and wetlands _rules_ that impact _oil_, gas and ... failed to consider potential _damage_ to _offshore_ safety and the _environment_.
> 
> *Trump's fracking rules allow chemicals like VOCs linked to ...*
> www.vox.com › trump-epa-fracking-pollution-regulati...
> Oct 27, 2020 — _Trump's_ pullback of pollution controls is even more hazardous than you think ... is also ground zero for the worst _oil_ and gas air pollution in the _country_. ... by environmentalists, _had_ a little-noticed _side effect_: Experts say it could lead to ... and said the _regulations_ would _have_ “virtually no _impact_” on reducing ...
> 
> The country was on its way back to prosperity when trump took office. He goosed an already recovering economy and that will come back haunt us. Also, prosperity is in the hands of the wealthy while the rest of the country is getting by. The middle class is on its way to extinction and we will be left with rich.....and poor. Not good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama opposed the efforts that led to prosperity. Obama caused the economic hardship. Obama abetted Muslim terrorism.
> You go broke and abet Muslim murder. Just keep me out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama gave us 4.7% unemployment, How is  that opposing prosperity? How exactly did Obama cause economic hardship? We need documented details. You can't provide them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think O was good for working people, you need to think again. He kicked 5 million Americans out of their homes, while enriching the rich on Wall Street. His policies prolonged the Great Recession. He took two wars and made it seven. No potus was more controlled by the ultra wealthy, big corporations, and the MIC than O.
> 
> He truly was “the black mascot for Wall Street.”  When progressives accept this they won’t be such hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Did Trump Create or Inherit the Strong Economy?*
> www.jec.senate.gov › public › _cache › files › did-tru...
> _Job_ growth: By the end of the _Obama_ administration, the economy had experienced 76 ... most significant economic policy, his $1.9 trillion tax cuts, _did_ not take effect until ... on _many_ accounts: it didn't eradicate all import tariffs, it didn't address ...
> 
> Your info is skewed.
Click to expand...

Trump inherited an economy on the upswing. That upswing was a result of fracking, which Obama opposed but could not prohibit. Trump expanded on that upswing by lifting regulations and restrictions resulting in energy independence and an economy unseen since the 1960’s.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> The Great Recession was a media concoction. They wanted to make it sound like The Great Depression.



I couldn't agree more.  I lived through the Reagan recession as well as the Obama recession.  The recession under Reagan was much worse.  You couldn't even get a McDonald's job back then.  Outside of medical, there were very few want adds for employment.  Unlike Obama, Reagan didn't have the feds pumping trillions of dollars into the market to not only keep it alive, but increasing it's value.


----------



## Godboy

occupied said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont require your permission to point out lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always tell the truth, you people just don't want to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lie is right there for everyone to see. Also, you just lied AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the last four years any claim that the right respects the constitution is a lie. It's not even debatable. So take your fake outrage and shove it. I'll say what I want and edit the posts I am replying to in any way I wish to make any point I am trying to make. If you don't like it the ignore button is fairly easy to find.
Click to expand...

What the fuck are you talking about? The right has always been and always will be the party that supports the constitution.


----------



## occupied

Godboy said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont require your permission to point out lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always tell the truth, you people just don't want to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lie is right there for everyone to see. Also, you just lied AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the last four years any claim that the right respects the constitution is a lie. It's not even debatable. So take your fake outrage and shove it. I'll say what I want and edit the posts I am replying to in any way I wish to make any point I am trying to make. If you don't like it the ignore button is fairly easy to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? The right has always been and always will be the party that supports the constitution.
Click to expand...

Even if that were true you all traded it for a reality show con man.


----------



## westwall

occupied said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont require your permission to point out lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always tell the truth, you people just don't want to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lie is right there for everyone to see. Also, you just lied AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the last four years any claim that the right respects the constitution is a lie. It's not even debatable. So take your fake outrage and shove it. I'll say what I want and edit the posts I am replying to in any way I wish to make any point I am trying to make. If you don't like it the ignore button is fairly easy to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? The right has always been and always will be the party that supports the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that were true you all traded it for a reality show con man.
Click to expand...







Who actually followed the COTUS, unlike your hero, the obummer, who violated it any time he felt like it.


----------



## occupied

westwall said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont require your permission to point out lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always tell the truth, you people just don't want to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lie is right there for everyone to see. Also, you just lied AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the last four years any claim that the right respects the constitution is a lie. It's not even debatable. So take your fake outrage and shove it. I'll say what I want and edit the posts I am replying to in any way I wish to make any point I am trying to make. If you don't like it the ignore button is fairly easy to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? The right has always been and always will be the party that supports the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that were true you all traded it for a reality show con man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who actually followed the COTUS, unlike your hero, the obummer, who violated it any time he felt like it.
Click to expand...

You know what you voted for and it was not for someone to follow the constitution.


----------



## BWK

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Dummy, I have a degree in history from the University of Illinois...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you keep the receipt?  Maybe you could get your money back.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but you do hate being white. And you insist other white people should hate themselves, too.
> 
> Racist non-whites appreciate the passionate ass-kissing, but they still hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, quite the reverse.... A lot of people who've I've treated decently have returned the favor in my life, including people of color.  On the other hand, most of the misery that's been inflicted on me has come from other white males.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably because you tried to talk them into hating themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get a receipt, hotshot. Education is the name of the game along with the social stimulation that goes with it---exactly what you are lacking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No receipt?  Too bad.  He's definitely got a case for educational malpractice.
> 
> How do you know I lack social stimulation?  I've lived and worked all over the world.  I think you're letting your irrational hatred of conservatives do your thinking for you, and thus no thinking is getting done..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a moderate and an independent and do not hate conservatives. Trumpets are not conservatives. They are whatever trump tells them to be. Let's not forget that trump was a liberal Democrat who supported abortion and contributed to the Clinton campaign. He may change his tune in the morning
> if he can make money from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I submit you know little about conservatives and Trump supporters and rely solely on what the leftist media tells you about both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need the media to see what trump is doing to our country. Listen to him and if you are going to ask me "what is he doing?" then don't bother. Just keep watching Hannity and Tucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _You_ need to change the channel.
> Trump killed the bad guys (notice there haven’t been any muslim mass murder to report?), he lifted regulations that have allowed us to become energy independent which has led to prosperity. The only issue has been this calculated and propagated virus. Not his fault at all. Total chicom/democrat thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The poor handling of the virus is indeed his fault.
> There are plenty of bad organizations floating around that are not Muslim that he has not killed, and has in fact supported. The FBI has reported that the white supremacists are a serious problem and trump refused to allow the FBI to tackle this terror group.
> Lifting environmental regulations in the name of money only serve to hurt the environment and will come back to haunt us.
> *Factbox: U.S. oil and gas regulatory rollbacks under Trump ...*
> www.reuters.com › us-usa-climate-regulations-factbox
> Aug 29, 2019 — The _Trump_ administration _has_ moved broadly to relax Obama-era _rules_ ... _drilling_ safety, fuel economy and wetlands _rules_ that impact _oil_, gas and ... failed to consider potential _damage_ to _offshore_ safety and the _environment_.
> 
> *Trump's fracking rules allow chemicals like VOCs linked to ...*
> www.vox.com › trump-epa-fracking-pollution-regulati...
> Oct 27, 2020 — _Trump's_ pullback of pollution controls is even more hazardous than you think ... is also ground zero for the worst _oil_ and gas air pollution in the _country_. ... by environmentalists, _had_ a little-noticed _side effect_: Experts say it could lead to ... and said the _regulations_ would _have_ “virtually no _impact_” on reducing ...
> 
> The country was on its way back to prosperity when trump took office. He goosed an already recovering economy and that will come back haunt us. Also, prosperity is in the hands of the wealthy while the rest of the country is getting by. The middle class is on its way to extinction and we will be left with rich.....and poor. Not good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama opposed the efforts that led to prosperity. Obama caused the economic hardship. Obama abetted Muslim terrorism.
> You go broke and abet Muslim murder. Just keep me out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama gave us 4.7% unemployment, How is  that opposing prosperity? How exactly did Obama cause economic hardship? We need documented details. You can't provide them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think O was good for working people, you need to think again. He kicked 5 million Americans out of their homes, while enriching the rich on Wall Street. His policies prolonged the Great Recession. He took two wars and made it seven. No potus was more controlled by the ultra wealthy, big corporations, and the MIC than O.
> 
> He truly was “the black mascot for Wall Street.”  When progressives accept this they won’t be such hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Did Trump Create or Inherit the Strong Economy?*
> www.jec.senate.gov › public › _cache › files › did-tru...
> _Job_ growth: By the end of the _Obama_ administration, the economy had experienced 76 ... most significant economic policy, his $1.9 trillion tax cuts, _did_ not take effect until ... on _many_ accounts: it didn't eradicate all import tariffs, it didn't address ...
> 
> Your info is skewed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump inherited an economy on the upswing. That upswing was a result of fracking, which Obama opposed but could not prohibit. Trump expanded on that upswing by lifting regulations and restrictions resulting in energy independence and an economy unseen since the 1960’s.
Click to expand...

That upswing was a result of a ten year stimulus plan, not fracking. Fracking was not opposed by Obama. It was opposed on federal land. You are a liar.  Once and for all: Obama didn’t crush US coal, and Trump can’t save it


----------



## westwall

occupied said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont require your permission to point out lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always tell the truth, you people just don't want to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lie is right there for everyone to see. Also, you just lied AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the last four years any claim that the right respects the constitution is a lie. It's not even debatable. So take your fake outrage and shove it. I'll say what I want and edit the posts I am replying to in any way I wish to make any point I am trying to make. If you don't like it the ignore button is fairly easy to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? The right has always been and always will be the party that supports the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that were true you all traded it for a reality show con man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who actually followed the COTUS, unlike your hero, the obummer, who violated it any time he felt like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what you voted for and it was not for someone to follow the constitution.
Click to expand...







How wrong you are.  Obummer, your hero, made it a point to not just violate the COTUS, but to make demonstration of his mockery of that document. 

Trump, on the other hand, scrupulously followed it.  That makes him by far the best president we have had in decades.


----------



## BWK

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama brought back the automobile industry. You live in a closet.
> 
> Obama did not put coal out of business. You are a liar; Once and for all: Obama didn’t crush US coal, and Trump can’t save it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DumBama didn't bring back shit.  All he did was reward his union voters.  Without our involvement, they would have went through the standard bankruptcy process, a judge would have ordered a restructure of the company, and everybody would have been fine.
> 
> Coal would have eventually gone down but not because of some idiot President.  In 2016 and thanks to fracking, natural gas started to replace coal because of price, but until that time, miners would have still had a job and time to plan ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama’s war on coal hits your electric bill
> 
> 
> Obama’s War on Coal has already taken a remarkable toll on coal-fired power plants in America. Last week the U.S. Energy Information Administration reported a shocking drop in power sector coal consumption in the first quarter of 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EPA Rules To Force 85 Coal-Fired Generators To Close By The End Of This Year
> 
> 
> 'This may not sound like a huge number'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dailycaller.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coal country begs Obama for mercy as hundreds of coal plants ready for closing
> 
> 
> Coal country has been urging the Obama administration to ease up and craft carbon dioxide emission rules that would allow the coal industry to survive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dailycaller.com
Click to expand...

Fox news is not a real news outlet. They pedal in lies and conspiracy theories. Once and for all: Obama didn’t crush US coal, and Trump can’t save it

Obama regulations accounted for 5%. You do not have the correct information. 

Coal companies never needed to beg Obama for mercy, because Obama had nothing to do with it. It was the market demand, not Obama.


----------



## BWK

westwall said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont require your permission to point out lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always tell the truth, you people just don't want to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lie is right there for everyone to see. Also, you just lied AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the last four years any claim that the right respects the constitution is a lie. It's not even debatable. So take your fake outrage and shove it. I'll say what I want and edit the posts I am replying to in any way I wish to make any point I am trying to make. If you don't like it the ignore button is fairly easy to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? The right has always been and always will be the party that supports the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that were true you all traded it for a reality show con man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who actually followed the COTUS, unlike your hero, the obummer, who violated it any time he felt like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what you voted for and it was not for someone to follow the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How wrong you are.  Obummer, your hero, made it a point to not just violate the COTUS, but to make demonstration of his mockery of that document.
> 
> Trump, on the other hand, scrupulously followed it.  That makes him by far the best president we have had in decades.
Click to expand...

Specifically, from a Constitutional perspective, what exactly did Obama violate? And Trump was/is the most lawless president in US history.

Without actually citing Obama's unconstitutional, documented acts, you are spreading lies. We will wait to see if you are a liar or not.


----------



## Godboy

occupied said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont require your permission to point out lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always tell the truth, you people just don't want to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lie is right there for everyone to see. Also, you just lied AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the last four years any claim that the right respects the constitution is a lie. It's not even debatable. So take your fake outrage and shove it. I'll say what I want and edit the posts I am replying to in any way I wish to make any point I am trying to make. If you don't like it the ignore button is fairly easy to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? The right has always been and always will be the party that supports the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that were true you all traded it for a reality show con man.
Click to expand...

Why are you moving away from the constitution all of a sudden? Before you were saying that the right is against it. What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## BWK

Godboy said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont require your permission to point out lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always tell the truth, you people just don't want to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lie is right there for everyone to see. Also, you just lied AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the last four years any claim that the right respects the constitution is a lie. It's not even debatable. So take your fake outrage and shove it. I'll say what I want and edit the posts I am replying to in any way I wish to make any point I am trying to make. If you don't like it the ignore button is fairly easy to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? The right has always been and always will be the party that supports the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that were true you all traded it for a reality show con man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you moving away from the constitution all of a sudden? Before you were saying that the right is against it. What the fuck are you talking about?
Click to expand...

If you support Trump, you are against the Constitution. Period!


----------



## BWK

Desperado said:


> Just a thought  Snipers will do the heavy lifting taking out specific targets. The war would be over sooner than you could imagine


How do they know who to shoot?


----------



## occupied

westwall said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont require your permission to point out lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always tell the truth, you people just don't want to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lie is right there for everyone to see. Also, you just lied AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the last four years any claim that the right respects the constitution is a lie. It's not even debatable. So take your fake outrage and shove it. I'll say what I want and edit the posts I am replying to in any way I wish to make any point I am trying to make. If you don't like it the ignore button is fairly easy to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? The right has always been and always will be the party that supports the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that were true you all traded it for a reality show con man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who actually followed the COTUS, unlike your hero, the obummer, who violated it any time he felt like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what you voted for and it was not for someone to follow the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How wrong you are.  Obummer, your hero, made it a point to not just violate the COTUS, but to make demonstration of his mockery of that document.
> 
> Trump, on the other hand, scrupulously followed it.  That makes him by far the best president we have had in decades.
Click to expand...

Tell your lies to people who do not know any better. Were Trump to declare himself president for life and throw the constitution in the trash you would back him 1000% percent.


----------



## westwall

BWK said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont require your permission to point out lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always tell the truth, you people just don't want to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lie is right there for everyone to see. Also, you just lied AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the last four years any claim that the right respects the constitution is a lie. It's not even debatable. So take your fake outrage and shove it. I'll say what I want and edit the posts I am replying to in any way I wish to make any point I am trying to make. If you don't like it the ignore button is fairly easy to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? The right has always been and always will be the party that supports the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that were true you all traded it for a reality show con man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who actually followed the COTUS, unlike your hero, the obummer, who violated it any time he felt like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what you voted for and it was not for someone to follow the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How wrong you are.  Obummer, your hero, made it a point to not just violate the COTUS, but to make demonstration of his mockery of that document.
> 
> Trump, on the other hand, scrupulously followed it.  That makes him by far the best president we have had in decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Specifically, from a Constitutional perspective, what exactly did Obama violate? And Trump was/is the most lawless president in US history.
> 
> Without actually citing Obama's unconstitutional, documented acts, you are spreading lies. We will wait to see if you are a liar or not.
Click to expand...






DACA, using the IRS against his personal enemies,  weaponizing the DOJ against his enemies, taking over the auto companies in every way but name.  Forcing car dealerships to close that were profitable,  killing car companies,  cash for clunkers.

Etc. Etc. Etc.


----------



## BWK

Godboy said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont require your permission to point out lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always tell the truth, you people just don't want to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lie is right there for everyone to see. Also, you just lied AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the last four years any claim that the right respects the constitution is a lie. It's not even debatable. So take your fake outrage and shove it. I'll say what I want and edit the posts I am replying to in any way I wish to make any point I am trying to make. If you don't like it the ignore button is fairly easy to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? The right has always been and always will be the party that supports the constitution.
Click to expand...

If they had, they would have never supported Trump.


----------



## westwall

BWK said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont require your permission to point out lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always tell the truth, you people just don't want to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lie is right there for everyone to see. Also, you just lied AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the last four years any claim that the right respects the constitution is a lie. It's not even debatable. So take your fake outrage and shove it. I'll say what I want and edit the posts I am replying to in any way I wish to make any point I am trying to make. If you don't like it the ignore button is fairly easy to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? The right has always been and always will be the party that supports the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that were true you all traded it for a reality show con man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you moving away from the constitution all of a sudden? Before you were saying that the right is against it. What the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you support Trump, you are against the Constitution. Period!
Click to expand...







That is the lie.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

BWK said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont require your permission to point out lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always tell the truth, you people just don't want to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lie is right there for everyone to see. Also, you just lied AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the last four years any claim that the right respects the constitution is a lie. It's not even debatable. So take your fake outrage and shove it. I'll say what I want and edit the posts I am replying to in any way I wish to make any point I am trying to make. If you don't like it the ignore button is fairly easy to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? The right has always been and always will be the party that supports the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that were true you all traded it for a reality show con man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you moving away from the constitution all of a sudden? Before you were saying that the right is against it. What the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you support Trump, you are against the Constitution. Period!
Click to expand...

Silly thing to say. Since when do you care what the Constitution has to say? You have stated here that you don't.


----------



## westwall

occupied said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont require your permission to point out lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always tell the truth, you people just don't want to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lie is right there for everyone to see. Also, you just lied AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the last four years any claim that the right respects the constitution is a lie. It's not even debatable. So take your fake outrage and shove it. I'll say what I want and edit the posts I am replying to in any way I wish to make any point I am trying to make. If you don't like it the ignore button is fairly easy to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? The right has always been and always will be the party that supports the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that were true you all traded it for a reality show con man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who actually followed the COTUS, unlike your hero, the obummer, who violated it any time he felt like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what you voted for and it was not for someone to follow the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How wrong you are.  Obummer, your hero, made it a point to not just violate the COTUS, but to make demonstration of his mockery of that document.
> 
> Trump, on the other hand, scrupulously followed it.  That makes him by far the best president we have had in decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell your lies to people who do not know any better. Were Trump to declare himself president for life and throw the constitution in the trash you would back him 1000% percent.
Click to expand...






Proving what an utter moron you are.

Do you have anything intellectually honest to say or are you incapable?


----------



## 22lcidw

occupied said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont require your permission to point out lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always tell the truth, you people just don't want to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lie is right there for everyone to see. Also, you just lied AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the last four years any claim that the right respects the constitution is a lie. It's not even debatable. So take your fake outrage and shove it. I'll say what I want and edit the posts I am replying to in any way I wish to make any point I am trying to make. If you don't like it the ignore button is fairly easy to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? The right has always been and always will be the party that supports the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that were true you all traded it for a reality show con man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who actually followed the COTUS, unlike your hero, the obummer, who violated it any time he felt like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what you voted for and it was not for someone to follow the constitution.
Click to expand...

It is not the Constitution today...It is "Democracy"...


----------



## BWK

westwall said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont require your permission to point out lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always tell the truth, you people just don't want to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lie is right there for everyone to see. Also, you just lied AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the last four years any claim that the right respects the constitution is a lie. It's not even debatable. So take your fake outrage and shove it. I'll say what I want and edit the posts I am replying to in any way I wish to make any point I am trying to make. If you don't like it the ignore button is fairly easy to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? The right has always been and always will be the party that supports the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that were true you all traded it for a reality show con man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who actually followed the COTUS, unlike your hero, the obummer, who violated it any time he felt like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what you voted for and it was not for someone to follow the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How wrong you are.  Obummer, your hero, made it a point to not just violate the COTUS, but to make demonstration of his mockery of that document.
> 
> Trump, on the other hand, scrupulously followed it.  That makes him by far the best president we have had in decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Specifically, from a Constitutional perspective, what exactly did Obama violate? And Trump was/is the most lawless president in US history.
> 
> Without actually citing Obama's unconstitutional, documented acts, you are spreading lies. We will wait to see if you are a liar or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DACA, using the IRS against his personal enemies,  weaponizing the DOJ against his enemies, taking over the auto companies in every way but name.  Forcing car dealerships to close that were profitable,  killing car companies,  cash for clunkers.
> 
> Etc. Etc. Etc.
Click to expand...

"DACA?" How exactly? 

You are lying about the IRS. The IRS scandal was manufactured by the Right to give kick backs to Right wing social welfare organizations over a flawed 501 C4 law that was hijacked and interpreted incorrectly to get a tax break they never should have gotten. The real IRS scandal: Reinterpreting the law

There is no forcing of closing car dealerships, killing car companies, or cash for clunkers. You lied, because you provided no documentation to their unconstitutionality. We know you are a liar, and you just proved it once again.


----------



## occupied

westwall said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont require your permission to point out lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always tell the truth, you people just don't want to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lie is right there for everyone to see. Also, you just lied AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the last four years any claim that the right respects the constitution is a lie. It's not even debatable. So take your fake outrage and shove it. I'll say what I want and edit the posts I am replying to in any way I wish to make any point I am trying to make. If you don't like it the ignore button is fairly easy to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? The right has always been and always will be the party that supports the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that were true you all traded it for a reality show con man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who actually followed the COTUS, unlike your hero, the obummer, who violated it any time he felt like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what you voted for and it was not for someone to follow the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How wrong you are.  Obummer, your hero, made it a point to not just violate the COTUS, but to make demonstration of his mockery of that document.
> 
> Trump, on the other hand, scrupulously followed it.  That makes him by far the best president we have had in decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell your lies to people who do not know any better. Were Trump to declare himself president for life and throw the constitution in the trash you would back him 1000% percent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proving what an utter moron you are.
> 
> Do you have anything intellectually honest to say or are you incapable?
Click to expand...

Your statements are all intellectually dishonest. We have all watched the actions of the Trump administration and you apparently find nothing to to be concerned about. You don't care about the constitution or the rule of law as long as you don't think you are on the receiving end of tyranny. To claim anything else is an insult to my intelligence.


----------



## BWK

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama brought back the automobile industry. You live in a closet.
> 
> Obama did not put coal out of business. You are a liar; Once and for all: Obama didn’t crush US coal, and Trump can’t save it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DumBama didn't bring back shit.  All he did was reward his union voters.  Without our involvement, they would have went through the standard bankruptcy process, a judge would have ordered a restructure of the company, and everybody would have been fine.
> 
> Coal would have eventually gone down but not because of some idiot President.  In 2016 and thanks to fracking, natural gas started to replace coal because of price, but until that time, miners would have still had a job and time to plan ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama’s war on coal hits your electric bill
> 
> 
> Obama’s War on Coal has already taken a remarkable toll on coal-fired power plants in America. Last week the U.S. Energy Information Administration reported a shocking drop in power sector coal consumption in the first quarter of 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EPA Rules To Force 85 Coal-Fired Generators To Close By The End Of This Year
> 
> 
> 'This may not sound like a huge number'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dailycaller.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coal country begs Obama for mercy as hundreds of coal plants ready for closing
> 
> 
> Coal country has been urging the Obama administration to ease up and craft carbon dioxide emission rules that would allow the coal industry to survive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dailycaller.com
Click to expand...

The Coal country begging Obama for them to stay open, had nothing to do with Obama. It was all about the markets.


----------



## westwall

BWK said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont require your permission to point out lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always tell the truth, you people just don't want to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lie is right there for everyone to see. Also, you just lied AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the last four years any claim that the right respects the constitution is a lie. It's not even debatable. So take your fake outrage and shove it. I'll say what I want and edit the posts I am replying to in any way I wish to make any point I am trying to make. If you don't like it the ignore button is fairly easy to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? The right has always been and always will be the party that supports the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that were true you all traded it for a reality show con man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who actually followed the COTUS, unlike your hero, the obummer, who violated it any time he felt like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what you voted for and it was not for someone to follow the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How wrong you are.  Obummer, your hero, made it a point to not just violate the COTUS, but to make demonstration of his mockery of that document.
> 
> Trump, on the other hand, scrupulously followed it.  That makes him by far the best president we have had in decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Specifically, from a Constitutional perspective, what exactly did Obama violate? And Trump was/is the most lawless president in US history.
> 
> Without actually citing Obama's unconstitutional, documented acts, you are spreading lies. We will wait to see if you are a liar or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DACA, using the IRS against his personal enemies,  weaponizing the DOJ against his enemies, taking over the auto companies in every way but name.  Forcing car dealerships to close that were profitable,  killing car companies,  cash for clunkers.
> 
> Etc. Etc. Etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "DACA?" How exactly?
> 
> You are lying about the IRS. The IRS scandal was manufactured by the Right to give kick backs to Right wing social welfare organizations over a flawed 501 C4 law that was hijacked and interpreted incorrectly to get a tax break they never should have gotten. The real IRS scandal: Reinterpreting the law
> 
> There is no forcing of closing car dealerships, killing car companies, or cash for clunkers. You lied, because you provided no documentation to their unconstitutionality. We know you are a liar, and you just proved it once again.
Click to expand...







How can you be this stupid and feed yourself.  DACA is a direst abrogation of the COTUS.  obummer even stipulated that on multiple occasions.

I proved my case, and it is YOU whe resorts to lies.

Fuck you troll.


----------



## westwall

occupied said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont require your permission to point out lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always tell the truth, you people just don't want to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lie is right there for everyone to see. Also, you just lied AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the last four years any claim that the right respects the constitution is a lie. It's not even debatable. So take your fake outrage and shove it. I'll say what I want and edit the posts I am replying to in any way I wish to make any point I am trying to make. If you don't like it the ignore button is fairly easy to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? The right has always been and always will be the party that supports the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that were true you all traded it for a reality show con man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who actually followed the COTUS, unlike your hero, the obummer, who violated it any time he felt like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what you voted for and it was not for someone to follow the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How wrong you are.  Obummer, your hero, made it a point to not just violate the COTUS, but to make demonstration of his mockery of that document.
> 
> Trump, on the other hand, scrupulously followed it.  That makes him by far the best president we have had in decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell your lies to people who do not know any better. Were Trump to declare himself president for life and throw the constitution in the trash you would back him 1000% percent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proving what an utter moron you are.
> 
> Do you have anything intellectually honest to say or are you incapable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your statements are all intellectually dishonest. We have all watched the actions of the Trump administration and you apparently find nothing to to be concerned about. You don't care about the constitution or the rule of law as long as you don't think you are on the receiving end of tyranny. To claim anything else is an insult to my intelligence.
Click to expand...






You haven't done anything but whine like fucking children.


----------



## BWK

westwall said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont require your permission to point out lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always tell the truth, you people just don't want to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lie is right there for everyone to see. Also, you just lied AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the last four years any claim that the right respects the constitution is a lie. It's not even debatable. So take your fake outrage and shove it. I'll say what I want and edit the posts I am replying to in any way I wish to make any point I am trying to make. If you don't like it the ignore button is fairly easy to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? The right has always been and always will be the party that supports the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that were true you all traded it for a reality show con man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who actually followed the COTUS, unlike your hero, the obummer, who violated it any time he felt like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what you voted for and it was not for someone to follow the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How wrong you are.  Obummer, your hero, made it a point to not just violate the COTUS, but to make demonstration of his mockery of that document.
> 
> Trump, on the other hand, scrupulously followed it.  That makes him by far the best president we have had in decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell your lies to people who do not know any better. Were Trump to declare himself president for life and throw the constitution in the trash you would back him 1000% percent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proving what an utter moron you are.
> 
> Do you have anything intellectually honest to say or are you incapable?
Click to expand...

The only reason he is a moron for you, is because he boxed you in with the argument. Meaning, you have no argument.


----------



## BWK

westwall said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont require your permission to point out lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always tell the truth, you people just don't want to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lie is right there for everyone to see. Also, you just lied AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the last four years any claim that the right respects the constitution is a lie. It's not even debatable. So take your fake outrage and shove it. I'll say what I want and edit the posts I am replying to in any way I wish to make any point I am trying to make. If you don't like it the ignore button is fairly easy to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? The right has always been and always will be the party that supports the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that were true you all traded it for a reality show con man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who actually followed the COTUS, unlike your hero, the obummer, who violated it any time he felt like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what you voted for and it was not for someone to follow the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How wrong you are.  Obummer, your hero, made it a point to not just violate the COTUS, but to make demonstration of his mockery of that document.
> 
> Trump, on the other hand, scrupulously followed it.  That makes him by far the best president we have had in decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Specifically, from a Constitutional perspective, what exactly did Obama violate? And Trump was/is the most lawless president in US history.
> 
> Without actually citing Obama's unconstitutional, documented acts, you are spreading lies. We will wait to see if you are a liar or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DACA, using the IRS against his personal enemies,  weaponizing the DOJ against his enemies, taking over the auto companies in every way but name.  Forcing car dealerships to close that were profitable,  killing car companies,  cash for clunkers.
> 
> Etc. Etc. Etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "DACA?" How exactly?
> 
> You are lying about the IRS. The IRS scandal was manufactured by the Right to give kick backs to Right wing social welfare organizations over a flawed 501 C4 law that was hijacked and interpreted incorrectly to get a tax break they never should have gotten. The real IRS scandal: Reinterpreting the law
> 
> There is no forcing of closing car dealerships, killing car companies, or cash for clunkers. You lied, because you provided no documentation to their unconstitutionality. We know you are a liar, and you just proved it once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you be this stupid and feed yourself.  DACA is a direst abrogation of the COTUS.  obummer even stipulated that on multiple occasions.
> 
> I proved my case, and it is YOU whe resorts to lies.
> 
> Fuck you troll.
Click to expand...

If it were, you have yet to cite any discrepancies by way of the Constitution. And until you do that, you remain the liar that you are.  You can't prove a case by way of your own, " I say it's so." And until you do otherwise, you remain a liar and a loser.


----------



## occupied

westwall said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont require your permission to point out lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always tell the truth, you people just don't want to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lie is right there for everyone to see. Also, you just lied AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the last four years any claim that the right respects the constitution is a lie. It's not even debatable. So take your fake outrage and shove it. I'll say what I want and edit the posts I am replying to in any way I wish to make any point I am trying to make. If you don't like it the ignore button is fairly easy to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? The right has always been and always will be the party that supports the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that were true you all traded it for a reality show con man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who actually followed the COTUS, unlike your hero, the obummer, who violated it any time he felt like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what you voted for and it was not for someone to follow the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How wrong you are.  Obummer, your hero, made it a point to not just violate the COTUS, but to make demonstration of his mockery of that document.
> 
> Trump, on the other hand, scrupulously followed it.  That makes him by far the best president we have had in decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell your lies to people who do not know any better. Were Trump to declare himself president for life and throw the constitution in the trash you would back him 1000% percent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proving what an utter moron you are.
> 
> Do you have anything intellectually honest to say or are you incapable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your statements are all intellectually dishonest. We have all watched the actions of the Trump administration and you apparently find nothing to to be concerned about. You don't care about the constitution or the rule of law as long as you don't think you are on the receiving end of tyranny. To claim anything else is an insult to my intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tou haven't done anything but whine like fucking children.
Click to expand...

You mean complaining while your president claimed to have absolute power every time he ran up against the limits of his power? Someone had to. You people would have crowned him emperor by now.


----------



## westwall

BWK said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont require your permission to point out lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always tell the truth, you people just don't want to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lie is right there for everyone to see. Also, you just lied AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the last four years any claim that the right respects the constitution is a lie. It's not even debatable. So take your fake outrage and shove it. I'll say what I want and edit the posts I am replying to in any way I wish to make any point I am trying to make. If you don't like it the ignore button is fairly easy to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? The right has always been and always will be the party that supports the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that were true you all traded it for a reality show con man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who actually followed the COTUS, unlike your hero, the obummer, who violated it any time he felt like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what you voted for and it was not for someone to follow the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How wrong you are.  Obummer, your hero, made it a point to not just violate the COTUS, but to make demonstration of his mockery of that document.
> 
> Trump, on the other hand, scrupulously followed it.  That makes him by far the best president we have had in decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell your lies to people who do not know any better. Were Trump to declare himself president for life and throw the constitution in the trash you would back him 1000% percent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proving what an utter moron you are.
> 
> Do you have anything intellectually honest to say or are you incapable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only reason he is a moron for you, is because he boxed you in with the argument. Meaning, you have no argument.
Click to expand...






He didn't box anyone in you lying clod.  You demanded examples of obummer violating the COTUS.  I did so.  Now you and your socks try and bury the fact that you are the liars.

Now fuck off, troll.


----------



## westwall

BWK said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont require your permission to point out lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always tell the truth, you people just don't want to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lie is right there for everyone to see. Also, you just lied AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the last four years any claim that the right respects the constitution is a lie. It's not even debatable. So take your fake outrage and shove it. I'll say what I want and edit the posts I am replying to in any way I wish to make any point I am trying to make. If you don't like it the ignore button is fairly easy to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? The right has always been and always will be the party that supports the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that were true you all traded it for a reality show con man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who actually followed the COTUS, unlike your hero, the obummer, who violated it any time he felt like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what you voted for and it was not for someone to follow the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How wrong you are.  Obummer, your hero, made it a point to not just violate the COTUS, but to make demonstration of his mockery of that document.
> 
> Trump, on the other hand, scrupulously followed it.  That makes him by far the best president we have had in decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Specifically, from a Constitutional perspective, what exactly did Obama violate? And Trump was/is the most lawless president in US history.
> 
> Without actually citing Obama's unconstitutional, documented acts, you are spreading lies. We will wait to see if you are a liar or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DACA, using the IRS against his personal enemies,  weaponizing the DOJ against his enemies, taking over the auto companies in every way but name.  Forcing car dealerships to close that were profitable,  killing car companies,  cash for clunkers.
> 
> Etc. Etc. Etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "DACA?" How exactly?
> 
> You are lying about the IRS. The IRS scandal was manufactured by the Right to give kick backs to Right wing social welfare organizations over a flawed 501 C4 law that was hijacked and interpreted incorrectly to get a tax break they never should have gotten. The real IRS scandal: Reinterpreting the law
> 
> There is no forcing of closing car dealerships, killing car companies, or cash for clunkers. You lied, because you provided no documentation to their unconstitutionality. We know you are a liar, and you just proved it once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you be this stupid and feed yourself.  DACA is a direst abrogation of the COTUS.  obummer even stipulated that on multiple occasions.
> 
> I proved my case, and it is YOU whe resorts to lies.
> 
> Fuck you troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it were, you have yet to cite any discrepancies by way of the Constitution. And until you do that, you remain the liar that you are.  You can't prove a case by way of your own, " I say it's so." And until you do otherwise, you remain a liar and a loser.
Click to expand...






DACA.  Is.  That makes you the liar.  As usual.


----------



## BWK

westwall said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont require your permission to point out lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always tell the truth, you people just don't want to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lie is right there for everyone to see. Also, you just lied AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the last four years any claim that the right respects the constitution is a lie. It's not even debatable. So take your fake outrage and shove it. I'll say what I want and edit the posts I am replying to in any way I wish to make any point I am trying to make. If you don't like it the ignore button is fairly easy to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? The right has always been and always will be the party that supports the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that were true you all traded it for a reality show con man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who actually followed the COTUS, unlike your hero, the obummer, who violated it any time he felt like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what you voted for and it was not for someone to follow the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How wrong you are.  Obummer, your hero, made it a point to not just violate the COTUS, but to make demonstration of his mockery of that document.
> 
> Trump, on the other hand, scrupulously followed it.  That makes him by far the best president we have had in decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell your lies to people who do not know any better. Were Trump to declare himself president for life and throw the constitution in the trash you would back him 1000% percent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proving what an utter moron you are.
> 
> Do you have anything intellectually honest to say or are you incapable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your statements are all intellectually dishonest. We have all watched the actions of the Trump administration and you apparently find nothing to to be concerned about. You don't care about the constitution or the rule of law as long as you don't think you are on the receiving end of tyranny. To claim anything else is an insult to my intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't done anything but whine like fucking children.
Click to expand...

The more posts you construct like this, the more losing you are doing. Keep going with that strategy, and you will slowly bury yourself  this from this thread.


----------



## BWK

westwall said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont require your permission to point out lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always tell the truth, you people just don't want to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lie is right there for everyone to see. Also, you just lied AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the last four years any claim that the right respects the constitution is a lie. It's not even debatable. So take your fake outrage and shove it. I'll say what I want and edit the posts I am replying to in any way I wish to make any point I am trying to make. If you don't like it the ignore button is fairly easy to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? The right has always been and always will be the party that supports the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that were true you all traded it for a reality show con man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who actually followed the COTUS, unlike your hero, the obummer, who violated it any time he felt like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what you voted for and it was not for someone to follow the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How wrong you are.  Obummer, your hero, made it a point to not just violate the COTUS, but to make demonstration of his mockery of that document.
> 
> Trump, on the other hand, scrupulously followed it.  That makes him by far the best president we have had in decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell your lies to people who do not know any better. Were Trump to declare himself president for life and throw the constitution in the trash you would back him 1000% percent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proving what an utter moron you are.
> 
> Do you have anything intellectually honest to say or are you incapable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only reason he is a moron for you, is because he boxed you in with the argument. Meaning, you have no argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't box anyone in you lying clod.  You demanded examples of obummer violating the COTUS.  I did so.  Now you and your socks try and bury the fact that you are the liars.
> 
> Now fuck off, troll.
Click to expand...

Look loser, just because your non-existent Constitutional arguments do not exist in this thread, isn't reason enough to tell me to fuck off, when you are the one now running.


----------



## Godboy

BWK said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont require your permission to point out lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always tell the truth, you people just don't want to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lie is right there for everyone to see. Also, you just lied AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the last four years any claim that the right respects the constitution is a lie. It's not even debatable. So take your fake outrage and shove it. I'll say what I want and edit the posts I am replying to in any way I wish to make any point I am trying to make. If you don't like it the ignore button is fairly easy to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? The right has always been and always will be the party that supports the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that were true you all traded it for a reality show con man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you moving away from the constitution all of a sudden? Before you were saying that the right is against it. What the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you support Trump, you are against the Constitution. Period!
Click to expand...

Your argument is very compelling. Got anything else?


----------



## toobfreak

Bobob said:


> A civil war, threatened by some trumpers, will not end in the same way as did the 1865 war.





Well, no one knows how it would end as it would be a war at radially different times in history over entirely different things.


----------



## Bobob

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Dummy, I have a degree in history from the University of Illinois...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you keep the receipt?  Maybe you could get your money back.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but you do hate being white. And you insist other white people should hate themselves, too.
> 
> Racist non-whites appreciate the passionate ass-kissing, but they still hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, quite the reverse.... A lot of people who've I've treated decently have returned the favor in my life, including people of color.  On the other hand, most of the misery that's been inflicted on me has come from other white males.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably because you tried to talk them into hating themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get a receipt, hotshot. Education is the name of the game along with the social stimulation that goes with it---exactly what you are lacking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No receipt?  Too bad.  He's definitely got a case for educational malpractice.
> 
> How do you know I lack social stimulation?  I've lived and worked all over the world.  I think you're letting your irrational hatred of conservatives do your thinking for you, and thus no thinking is getting done..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a moderate and an independent and do not hate conservatives. Trumpets are not conservatives. They are whatever trump tells them to be. Let's not forget that trump was a liberal Democrat who supported abortion and contributed to the Clinton campaign. He may change his tune in the morning
> if he can make money from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I submit you know little about conservatives and Trump supporters and rely solely on what the leftist media tells you about both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need the media to see what trump is doing to our country. Listen to him and if you are going to ask me "what is he doing?" then don't bother. Just keep watching Hannity and Tucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _You_ need to change the channel.
> Trump killed the bad guys (notice there haven’t been any muslim mass murder to report?), he lifted regulations that have allowed us to become energy independent which has led to prosperity. The only issue has been this calculated and propagated virus. Not his fault at all. Total chicom/democrat thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The poor handling of the virus is indeed his fault.
> There are plenty of bad organizations floating around that are not Muslim that he has not killed, and has in fact supported. The FBI has reported that the white supremacists are a serious problem and trump refused to allow the FBI to tackle this terror group.
> Lifting environmental regulations in the name of money only serve to hurt the environment and will come back to haunt us.
> *Factbox: U.S. oil and gas regulatory rollbacks under Trump ...*
> www.reuters.com › us-usa-climate-regulations-factbox
> Aug 29, 2019 — The _Trump_ administration _has_ moved broadly to relax Obama-era _rules_ ... _drilling_ safety, fuel economy and wetlands _rules_ that impact _oil_, gas and ... failed to consider potential _damage_ to _offshore_ safety and the _environment_.
> 
> *Trump's fracking rules allow chemicals like VOCs linked to ...*
> www.vox.com › trump-epa-fracking-pollution-regulati...
> Oct 27, 2020 — _Trump's_ pullback of pollution controls is even more hazardous than you think ... is also ground zero for the worst _oil_ and gas air pollution in the _country_. ... by environmentalists, _had_ a little-noticed _side effect_: Experts say it could lead to ... and said the _regulations_ would _have_ “virtually no _impact_” on reducing ...
> 
> The country was on its way back to prosperity when trump took office. He goosed an already recovering economy and that will come back haunt us. Also, prosperity is in the hands of the wealthy while the rest of the country is getting by. The middle class is on its way to extinction and we will be left with rich.....and poor. Not good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama opposed the efforts that led to prosperity. Obama caused the economic hardship. Obama abetted Muslim terrorism.
> You go broke and abet Muslim murder. Just keep me out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama gave us 4.7% unemployment, How is  that opposing prosperity? How exactly did Obama cause economic hardship? We need documented details. You can't provide them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think O was good for working people, you need to think again. He kicked 5 million Americans out of their homes, while enriching the rich on Wall Street. His policies prolonged the Great Recession. He took two wars and made it seven. No potus was more controlled by the ultra wealthy, big corporations, and the MIC than O.
> 
> He truly was “the black mascot for Wall Street.”  When progressives accept this they won’t be such hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Did Trump Create or Inherit the Strong Economy?*
> www.jec.senate.gov › public › _cache › files › did-tru...
> _Job_ growth: By the end of the _Obama_ administration, the economy had experienced 76 ... most significant economic policy, his $1.9 trillion tax cuts, _did_ not take effect until ... on _many_ accounts: it didn't eradicate all import tariffs, it didn't address ...
> 
> Your info is skewed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump inherited an economy on the upswing. That upswing was a result of fracking, which Obama opposed but could not prohibit. Trump expanded on that upswing by lifting regulations and restrictions resulting in energy independence and an economy unseen since the 1960’s.
Click to expand...

The economic recovery was not the result of fracking and Obama could have made it almost impossible to frack.


----------



## Bobob

9thIDdoc said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
> violence and looking for trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle.  Wearing a hat is not an incitement to violence.  The fact that people, like you, decide that the 1st Amendment no longer applies to you is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wearing a hat, in itself, is not an incitement for violence. The fact that people, like you, "protest"
> while armed and shouting threats AND wearing trump hats is the problem. Tells a story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think only the left has the protection of the 1st amendment? Of what you complained about, what do you not consider perfectly legal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about the protection of the first amendment. Did I say that the left is entitled to first amendment protection? Where did I say that? Nobody is entitled to behave in a warlike manner in my opinion. Did the first amendment allow for arms, threats, intimidation? Behave yourself.
> I realize that trump is egging you on, but he is an anarchist who wants an autocracy with him as the dictator. That won't happen, nor should it happen. You are easily conned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"Nobody is entitled to behave in a warlike manner in my opinion."_
> That's your problem. You have a wildly inflated notion about the value of your opinion. Our system is based on law and the Constitution; *not* the whims of your opinion. *You* are the anarchist and wannabe dictator when you insist that your whims should carry the force of law. If I am easily conned it is certainly not by the likes of you.
Click to expand...

Our system is based on laws, yes. Not trump's system. My whims? No, my opinion is not a whim.
I am not in the process of perpetrating a con on you, pal.  However, you and your ilk are easily conned
by trump who is a pro at it.


----------



## Bobob

westwall said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
> violence and looking for trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle.  Wearing a hat is not an incitement to violence.  The fact that people, like you, decide that the 1st Amendment no longer applies to you is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wearing a hat, in itself, is not an incitement for violence. The fact that people, like you, "protest"
> while armed and shouting threats AND wearing trump hats is the problem. Tells a story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, no one who was wearing a hat was armed and was attacked by YOUR assholes.  Had they been armed, I really doubt that your silly folk would have had the balls to attack them.  So, it looks like going armed prevents the violence that YOUR people love to engage in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's understand each other, asshole. They are not my people and they deserve to be squashed.
> I don't care what their political preferences are or what YOUR preferences are, because this is not about politics in my view. It is about behaving like adults in a Democratic society, and not about behaving like hooligans. PEACEFUL protests don't include arms, threats. or intimidation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet YOUR side has engaged in rioting, arson, looting, physical assault, and murder.  Asshole.
Click to expand...

And yet my "side" has not engaged in any violence. Antifa is on its own side. Are you as dumb as you sound?


----------



## gipper

Bobob said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Dummy, I have a degree in history from the University of Illinois...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you keep the receipt?  Maybe you could get your money back.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but you do hate being white. And you insist other white people should hate themselves, too.
> 
> Racist non-whites appreciate the passionate ass-kissing, but they still hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, quite the reverse.... A lot of people who've I've treated decently have returned the favor in my life, including people of color.  On the other hand, most of the misery that's been inflicted on me has come from other white males.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably because you tried to talk them into hating themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get a receipt, hotshot. Education is the name of the game along with the social stimulation that goes with it---exactly what you are lacking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No receipt?  Too bad.  He's definitely got a case for educational malpractice.
> 
> How do you know I lack social stimulation?  I've lived and worked all over the world.  I think you're letting your irrational hatred of conservatives do your thinking for you, and thus no thinking is getting done..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a moderate and an independent and do not hate conservatives. Trumpets are not conservatives. They are whatever trump tells them to be. Let's not forget that trump was a liberal Democrat who supported abortion and contributed to the Clinton campaign. He may change his tune in the morning
> if he can make money from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I submit you know little about conservatives and Trump supporters and rely solely on what the leftist media tells you about both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need the media to see what trump is doing to our country. Listen to him and if you are going to ask me "what is he doing?" then don't bother. Just keep watching Hannity and Tucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _You_ need to change the channel.
> Trump killed the bad guys (notice there haven’t been any muslim mass murder to report?), he lifted regulations that have allowed us to become energy independent which has led to prosperity. The only issue has been this calculated and propagated virus. Not his fault at all. Total chicom/democrat thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The poor handling of the virus is indeed his fault.
> There are plenty of bad organizations floating around that are not Muslim that he has not killed, and has in fact supported. The FBI has reported that the white supremacists are a serious problem and trump refused to allow the FBI to tackle this terror group.
> Lifting environmental regulations in the name of money only serve to hurt the environment and will come back to haunt us.
> *Factbox: U.S. oil and gas regulatory rollbacks under Trump ...*
> www.reuters.com › us-usa-climate-regulations-factbox
> Aug 29, 2019 — The _Trump_ administration _has_ moved broadly to relax Obama-era _rules_ ... _drilling_ safety, fuel economy and wetlands _rules_ that impact _oil_, gas and ... failed to consider potential _damage_ to _offshore_ safety and the _environment_.
> 
> *Trump's fracking rules allow chemicals like VOCs linked to ...*
> www.vox.com › trump-epa-fracking-pollution-regulati...
> Oct 27, 2020 — _Trump's_ pullback of pollution controls is even more hazardous than you think ... is also ground zero for the worst _oil_ and gas air pollution in the _country_. ... by environmentalists, _had_ a little-noticed _side effect_: Experts say it could lead to ... and said the _regulations_ would _have_ “virtually no _impact_” on reducing ...
> 
> The country was on its way back to prosperity when trump took office. He goosed an already recovering economy and that will come back haunt us. Also, prosperity is in the hands of the wealthy while the rest of the country is getting by. The middle class is on its way to extinction and we will be left with rich.....and poor. Not good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama opposed the efforts that led to prosperity. Obama caused the economic hardship. Obama abetted Muslim terrorism.
> You go broke and abet Muslim murder. Just keep me out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama gave us 4.7% unemployment, How is  that opposing prosperity? How exactly did Obama cause economic hardship? We need documented details. You can't provide them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think O was good for working people, you need to think again. He kicked 5 million Americans out of their homes, while enriching the rich on Wall Street. His policies prolonged the Great Recession. He took two wars and made it seven. No potus was more controlled by the ultra wealthy, big corporations, and the MIC than O.
> 
> He truly was “the black mascot for Wall Street.”  When progressives accept this they won’t be such hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Did Trump Create or Inherit the Strong Economy?*
> www.jec.senate.gov › public › _cache › files › did-tru...
> _Job_ growth: By the end of the _Obama_ administration, the economy had experienced 76 ... most significant economic policy, his $1.9 trillion tax cuts, _did_ not take effect until ... on _many_ accounts: it didn't eradicate all import tariffs, it didn't address ...
> 
> Your info is skewed.
Click to expand...

Fuck Trump. My post had nothing to do with him, you partisan fool.


----------



## westwall

Bobob said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
> violence and looking for trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle.  Wearing a hat is not an incitement to violence.  The fact that people, like you, decide that the 1st Amendment no longer applies to you is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wearing a hat, in itself, is not an incitement for violence. The fact that people, like you, "protest"
> while armed and shouting threats AND wearing trump hats is the problem. Tells a story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, no one who was wearing a hat was armed and was attacked by YOUR assholes.  Had they been armed, I really doubt that your silly folk would have had the balls to attack them.  So, it looks like going armed prevents the violence that YOUR people love to engage in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's understand each other, asshole. They are not my people and they deserve to be squashed.
> I don't care what their political preferences are or what YOUR preferences are, because this is not about politics in my view. It is about behaving like adults in a Democratic society, and not about behaving like hooligans. PEACEFUL protests don't include arms, threats. or intimidation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet YOUR side has engaged in rioting, arson, looting, physical assault, and murder.  Asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet my "side" has not engaged in any violence. Antifa is on its own side. Are you as dumb as you sound?
Click to expand...






That's a laugh.  Antifart and blm are both marxist, as are you.  You lie worse than Trump


----------



## BWK

westwall said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
> violence and looking for trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle.  Wearing a hat is not an incitement to violence.  The fact that people, like you, decide that the 1st Amendment no longer applies to you is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wearing a hat, in itself, is not an incitement for violence. The fact that people, like you, "protest"
> while armed and shouting threats AND wearing trump hats is the problem. Tells a story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, no one who was wearing a hat was armed and was attacked by YOUR assholes.  Had they been armed, I really doubt that your silly folk would have had the balls to attack them.  So, it looks like going armed prevents the violence that YOUR people love to engage in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's understand each other, asshole. They are not my people and they deserve to be squashed.
> I don't care what their political preferences are or what YOUR preferences are, because this is not about politics in my view. It is about behaving like adults in a Democratic society, and not about behaving like hooligans. PEACEFUL protests don't include arms, threats. or intimidation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet YOUR side has engaged in rioting, arson, looting, physical assault, and murder.  Asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet my "side" has not engaged in any violence. Antifa is on its own side. Are you as dumb as you sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a laugh.  Antifart and blm are both marxist, as are you.  You lie worse than Trump
Click to expand...

More lies with no proof. We have ourselves a pathological liar folks. Believe nothing he says.


----------



## BWK

9thIDdoc said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont require your permission to point out lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always tell the truth, you people just don't want to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lie is right there for everyone to see. Also, you just lied AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the last four years any claim that the right respects the constitution is a lie. It's not even debatable. So take your fake outrage and shove it. I'll say what I want and edit the posts I am replying to in any way I wish to make any point I am trying to make. If you don't like it the ignore button is fairly easy to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? The right has always been and always will be the party that supports the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that were true you all traded it for a reality show con man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you moving away from the constitution all of a sudden? Before you were saying that the right is against it. What the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you support Trump, you are against the Constitution. Period!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silly thing to say. Since when do you care what the Constitution has to say? You have stated here that you don't.
Click to expand...

Never said it one time. You are a liar.


----------



## BWK

westwall said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
> violence and looking for trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle.  Wearing a hat is not an incitement to violence.  The fact that people, like you, decide that the 1st Amendment no longer applies to you is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wearing a hat, in itself, is not an incitement for violence. The fact that people, like you, "protest"
> while armed and shouting threats AND wearing trump hats is the problem. Tells a story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, no one who was wearing a hat was armed and was attacked by YOUR assholes.  Had they been armed, I really doubt that your silly folk would have had the balls to attack them.  So, it looks like going armed prevents the violence that YOUR people love to engage in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's understand each other, asshole. They are not my people and they deserve to be squashed.
> I don't care what their political preferences are or what YOUR preferences are, because this is not about politics in my view. It is about behaving like adults in a Democratic society, and not about behaving like hooligans. PEACEFUL protests don't include arms, threats. or intimidation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet YOUR side has engaged in rioting, arson, looting, physical assault, and murder.  Asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet my "side" has not engaged in any violence. Antifa is on its own side. Are you as dumb as you sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a laugh.  Antifart and blm are both marxist, as are you.  You lie worse than Trump
Click to expand...

What specific evidence do you have proving they are Marxists? You don't have any do you?


----------



## gipper

Bobob said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
> violence and looking for trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle.  Wearing a hat is not an incitement to violence.  The fact that people, like you, decide that the 1st Amendment no longer applies to you is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wearing a hat, in itself, is not an incitement for violence. The fact that people, like you, "protest"
> while armed and shouting threats AND wearing trump hats is the problem. Tells a story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think only the left has the protection of the 1st amendment? Of what you complained about, what do you not consider perfectly legal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care about the protection of the first amendment. Did I say that the left is entitled to first amendment protection? Where did I say that? Nobody is entitled to behave in a warlike manner in my opinion. Did the first amendment allow for arms, threats, intimidation? Behave yourself.
> I realize that trump is egging you on, but he is an anarchist who wants an autocracy with him as the dictator. That won't happen, nor should it happen. You are easily conned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _"Nobody is entitled to behave in a warlike manner in my opinion."_
> That's your problem. You have a wildly inflated notion about the value of your opinion. Our system is based on law and the Constitution; *not* the whims of your opinion. *You* are the anarchist and wannabe dictator when you insist that your whims should carry the force of law. If I am easily conned it is certainly not by the likes of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our system is based on laws, yes. Not trump's system. My whims? No, my opinion is not a whim.
> I am not in the process of perpetrating a con on you, pal.  However, you and your ilk are easily conned
> by trump who is a pro at it.
Click to expand...

No. Our system is based on the whims of the ultra wealthy.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

BWK said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont require your permission to point out lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always tell the truth, you people just don't want to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lie is right there for everyone to see. Also, you just lied AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the last four years any claim that the right respects the constitution is a lie. It's not even debatable. So take your fake outrage and shove it. I'll say what I want and edit the posts I am replying to in any way I wish to make any point I am trying to make. If you don't like it the ignore button is fairly easy to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? The right has always been and always will be the party that supports the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that were true you all traded it for a reality show con man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you moving away from the constitution all of a sudden? Before you were saying that the right is against it. What the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you support Trump, you are against the Constitution. Period!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silly thing to say. Since when do you care what the Constitution has to say? You have stated here that you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said it one time. You are a liar.
Click to expand...

In post #725: _" I don't care about the protection of the first amendment. "._
So *you* are the liar.


----------



## BWK

9thIDdoc said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont require your permission to point out lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always tell the truth, you people just don't want to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lie is right there for everyone to see. Also, you just lied AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the last four years any claim that the right respects the constitution is a lie. It's not even debatable. So take your fake outrage and shove it. I'll say what I want and edit the posts I am replying to in any way I wish to make any point I am trying to make. If you don't like it the ignore button is fairly easy to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? The right has always been and always will be the party that supports the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that were true you all traded it for a reality show con man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you moving away from the constitution all of a sudden? Before you were saying that the right is against it. What the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you support Trump, you are against the Constitution. Period!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silly thing to say. Since when do you care what the Constitution has to say? You have stated here that you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said it one time. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In post #725: _" I don't care about the protection of the first amendment. "._
> So *you* are the liar.
Click to expand...

      You fucking idiot. That wasn't my post.


----------



## westwall

BWK said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
> violence and looking for trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle.  Wearing a hat is not an incitement to violence.  The fact that people, like you, decide that the 1st Amendment no longer applies to you is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wearing a hat, in itself, is not an incitement for violence. The fact that people, like you, "protest"
> while armed and shouting threats AND wearing trump hats is the problem. Tells a story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, no one who was wearing a hat was armed and was attacked by YOUR assholes.  Had they been armed, I really doubt that your silly folk would have had the balls to attack them.  So, it looks like going armed prevents the violence that YOUR people love to engage in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's understand each other, asshole. They are not my people and they deserve to be squashed.
> I don't care what their political preferences are or what YOUR preferences are, because this is not about politics in my view. It is about behaving like adults in a Democratic society, and not about behaving like hooligans. PEACEFUL protests don't include arms, threats. or intimidation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet YOUR side has engaged in rioting, arson, looting, physical assault, and murder.  Asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet my "side" has not engaged in any violence. Antifa is on its own side. Are you as dumb as you sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a laugh.  Antifart and blm are both marxist, as are you.  You lie worse than Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What specific evidence do you have proving they are Marxists? You don't have any do you?
Click to expand...







Ummm, the fact that BLM proclaims themselves to be for one, and the fact that antifart was started by Stalin, you ignorant clod.


----------



## westwall

9thIDdoc said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the deal.  We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land,
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you need to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its not, if you finished the quote it would have said "We are tired of the Constitution, that governs this land, being shit on by people like you". The way you edited it was deceitful and meant to make it look like he was saying literally the opposite thing. You are a very weak debater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the hell asked you? I was replying to the other dumbass and he knew what he wrote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont require your permission to point out lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always tell the truth, you people just don't want to hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your lie is right there for everyone to see. Also, you just lied AGAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After the last four years any claim that the right respects the constitution is a lie. It's not even debatable. So take your fake outrage and shove it. I'll say what I want and edit the posts I am replying to in any way I wish to make any point I am trying to make. If you don't like it the ignore button is fairly easy to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? The right has always been and always will be the party that supports the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even if that were true you all traded it for a reality show con man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you moving away from the constitution all of a sudden? Before you were saying that the right is against it. What the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you support Trump, you are against the Constitution. Period!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silly thing to say. Since when do you care what the Constitution has to say? You have stated here that you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said it one time. You are a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In post #725: _" I don't care about the protection of the first amendment. "._
> So *you* are the liar.
Click to expand...






Of course they are.  That's all they have.


----------



## K9Buck

BWK said:


> But it was. 5 years of hate: Trump’s history of encouraging violence, from 2015 to 2020



I agree that Trump says some things in jest that he shouldn't say, but his remarks pale in comparison to what the left has done.  They spent months destroying, looting, and murdering and your leftist masters didn't lift a finger to stop it.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Bobob said:


> The economic recovery was not the result of fracking and Obama could have made it almost impossible to frack.



It was two-part.  The first part was quantitative easing, and the second part was a boost because of fracking.


----------



## BWK

K9Buck said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it was. 5 years of hate: Trump’s history of encouraging violence, from 2015 to 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that Trump says some things in jest that he shouldn't say, but his remarks pale in comparison to what the left has done.  They spent months destroying, looting, and murdering and your leftist masters didn't lift a finger to stop it.
Click to expand...

You have no skin in this game;  https://www.congress.gov/116/bills/s894/BILLS-116s894is.xml  WE have not heard one thing from the Right on this. Your false outrage makes one want to puke. Did you know that much of the looting, stealing, and destroying was incited by the Right wing to make it look like it was all from these BLM protests?


----------



## BWK

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> The economic recovery was not the result of fracking and Obama could have made it almost impossible to frack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was two-part.  The first part was quantitative easing, and the second part was a boost because of fracking.
Click to expand...

Which has absolutely nothing to do with Obama doing away with coal.


----------



## K9Buck

BWK said:


> Did you know that much of the looting, stealing, and destroying was incited by the Right wing to make it look like it was all from these BLM protests?



Wow.  You're either a paid troll or just incredibly naive and gullible.  Either way, you're certainly not worth engaging further.


----------



## BWK

westwall said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
> violence and looking for trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle.  Wearing a hat is not an incitement to violence.  The fact that people, like you, decide that the 1st Amendment no longer applies to you is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wearing a hat, in itself, is not an incitement for violence. The fact that people, like you, "protest"
> while armed and shouting threats AND wearing trump hats is the problem. Tells a story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, no one who was wearing a hat was armed and was attacked by YOUR assholes.  Had they been armed, I really doubt that your silly folk would have had the balls to attack them.  So, it looks like going armed prevents the violence that YOUR people love to engage in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's understand each other, asshole. They are not my people and they deserve to be squashed.
> I don't care what their political preferences are or what YOUR preferences are, because this is not about politics in my view. It is about behaving like adults in a Democratic society, and not about behaving like hooligans. PEACEFUL protests don't include arms, threats. or intimidation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet YOUR side has engaged in rioting, arson, looting, physical assault, and murder.  Asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet my "side" has not engaged in any violence. Antifa is on its own side. Are you as dumb as you sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a laugh.  Antifart and blm are both marxist, as are you.  You lie worse than Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What specific evidence do you have proving they are Marxists? You don't have any do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, the fact that BLM proclaims themselves to be for one, and the fact that antifart was started by Stalin, you ignorant clod.
Click to expand...

There is no such thing as "antifart."


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Imagine, if you will, (*THIS IS PURE SPECULATION AND NOT SOMETHING I IN ANY WAY ADVOCATE OR THINK WILL HAPPEN)* liberals and conservatives making serious war on each other. Liberals (to include "progressives", "socialists", communists et al.) seem unduly complacent in their ability to win such a war. I think they are quite mistaken. They are after all highly vulnerable because of the fact they are almost entirely city dwellers and cities are highly vulnerable. If conservatives effectively occupied the rural areas and allowed liberal infestation of the cities it would be no very great problem to cut off the cities' electricity, food, water, garbage disposal, and probably sewage systems. Blockade the roads and rails and cut the water pipes and power lines and in no time at all they would kill each other over food and water and the conservatives would not necessarily have to fire a shot. Absence of our most nasty cities would also go a long way toward solving our crime, illegal alien, drug, and race problems. A bit drastic but possible.


----------



## K9Buck

9thIDdoc said:


> Imagine, if you will, (*THIS IS PURE SPECULATION AND NOT SOMETHING I IN ANY WAY ADVOCATE OR THINK WILL HAPPEN)* liberals and conservatives making serious war on each other. Liberals (to include "progressives", "socialists", communists et al.) seem unduly complacent in their ability to win such a war. I think they are quite mistaken. They are after all highly vulnerable because of the fact they are almost entirely city dwellers and cities are highly vulnerable. If conservatives effectively occupied the rural areas and allowed liberal infestation of the cities it would be no very great problem to cut off the cities' electricity, food, water, garbage disposal, and probably sewage systems. Blockade the roads and rails and cut the water pipes and power lines and in no time at all they would kill each other over food and water and the conservatives would not necessarily have to fire a shot. Absence of our most nasty cities would also go a long way toward solving our crime, illegal alien, drug, and race problems. A bit drastic but possible.




If we have a civil war, it won't get like that.  The left wouldn't want it to get like that because the rank-and-file of the military would be on Trump's side.


----------



## BWK

9thIDdoc said:


> Imagine, if you will, (*THIS IS PURE SPECULATION AND NOT SOMETHING I IN ANY WAY ADVOCATE OR THINK WILL HAPPEN)* liberals and conservatives making serious war on each other. Liberals (to include "progressives", "socialists", communists et al.) seem unduly complacent in their ability to win such a war. I think they are quite mistaken. They are after all highly vulnerable because of the fact they are almost entirely city dwellers and cities are highly vulnerable. If conservatives effectively occupied the rural areas and allowed liberal infestation of the cities it would be no very great problem to cut off the cities' electricity, food, water, garbage disposal, and probably sewage systems. Blockade the roads and rails and cut the water pipes and power lines and in no time at all they would kill each other over food and water and the conservatives would not necessarily have to fire a shot. Absence of our most nasty cities would also go a long way toward solving our crime, illegal alien, drug, and race problems. A bit drastic but possible.


Negative! You would starve. The illegals would discontinue picking fruits and vegetables for your sorry fat asses, and the industrial complexes that fabricate metal would not be at your disposal. If you are occupying the rural areas, you aren't going to be cutting off city sewer. Dude, you are an idiot.


----------



## BWK

K9Buck said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, if you will, (*THIS IS PURE SPECULATION AND NOT SOMETHING I IN ANY WAY ADVOCATE OR THINK WILL HAPPEN)* liberals and conservatives making serious war on each other. Liberals (to include "progressives", "socialists", communists et al.) seem unduly complacent in their ability to win such a war. I think they are quite mistaken. They are after all highly vulnerable because of the fact they are almost entirely city dwellers and cities are highly vulnerable. If conservatives effectively occupied the rural areas and allowed liberal infestation of the cities it would be no very great problem to cut off the cities' electricity, food, water, garbage disposal, and probably sewage systems. Blockade the roads and rails and cut the water pipes and power lines and in no time at all they would kill each other over food and water and the conservatives would not necessarily have to fire a shot. Absence of our most nasty cities would also go a long way toward solving our crime, illegal alien, drug, and race problems. A bit drastic but possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we have a civil war, it won't get like that.  The left wouldn't want it to get like that because the rank-and-file of the military would be on Trump's side.
Click to expand...

The military is beholden to the Constitution, not Trump.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BWK said:


> The Coal country begging Obama for them to stay open, had nothing to do with Obama. It was all about the markets.



Look at the date of the article: 2013.  Gasoline was in the mid $3.00 per gallon range and at times, close to $4.00 per gallon.  That means coal to produce electricity was still the cheapest option at the time.


----------



## westwall

K9Buck said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that much of the looting, stealing, and destroying was incited by the Right wing to make it look like it was all from these BLM protests?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  You're either a paid troll or just incredibly naive and gullible.  Either way, you're certainly not worth engaging further.
Click to expand...






They are a paid troll.  When presented real evidence they ignore it.  They are trolls through and through.   Ignore the clods.  That's what I'm going to do now that I know what sort of creature they are.

Don't feed the trolls!


----------



## westwall

9thIDdoc said:


> Imagine, if you will, (*THIS IS PURE SPECULATION AND NOT SOMETHING I IN ANY WAY ADVOCATE OR THINK WILL HAPPEN)* liberals and conservatives making serious war on each other. Liberals (to include "progressives", "socialists", communists et al.) seem unduly complacent in their ability to win such a war. I think they are quite mistaken. They are after all highly vulnerable because of the fact they are almost entirely city dwellers and cities are highly vulnerable. If conservatives effectively occupied the rural areas and allowed liberal infestation of the cities it would be no very great problem to cut off the cities' electricity, food, water, garbage disposal, and probably sewage systems. Blockade the roads and rails and cut the water pipes and power lines and in no time at all they would kill each other over food and water and the conservatives would not necessarily have to fire a shot. Absence of our most nasty cities would also go a long way toward solving our crime, illegal alien, drug, and race problems. A bit drastic but possible.







Yup.  I made that point a few weeks ago.  Stop food transport into the cities and watch the leftists eat each other.

They are helpless without the support of the workers they despise.

Fuck 'em.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

BWK said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought  Snipers will do the heavy lifting taking out specific targets. The war would be over sooner than you could imagine
> 
> 
> 
> How do they know who to shoot?
Click to expand...

Pilots who are dead can't fly aircraft. People who get saluted and die can't give orders. Dead politicians can't push buttons or make demands. Tanks and other (especially high tech.) vehicles don't function without fuel that must be provided by somebody. Should I go on? Not rocket science.


----------



## westwall

9thIDdoc said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought  Snipers will do the heavy lifting taking out specific targets. The war would be over sooner than you could imagine
> 
> 
> 
> How do they know who to shoot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pilots who are dead can't fly aircraft. People who get saluted and die can't give orders. Dead politicians can't push buttons or make demands. Tanks and other (especially high tech.) vehicles don't function without fuel that must be provided by somebody. Should I go on? Not rocket science.
Click to expand...






The clown is a paid Chinese stooge.  Don't waste your time with it.


----------



## BWK

9thIDdoc said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought  Snipers will do the heavy lifting taking out specific targets. The war would be over sooner than you could imagine
> 
> 
> 
> How do they know who to shoot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pilots who are dead can't fly aircraft. People who get saluted and die can't give orders. Dead politicians can't push buttons or make demands. Tanks and other (especially high tech.) vehicles don't function without fuel that must be provided by somebody. Should I go on? Not rocket science.
Click to expand...

Please do. The more you talk the dumber you look. If you are in the rural areas as you say, you can't provide the fuel, because you aren't processing the fuel. Refineries are in cities, not rural areas.


----------



## BWK

westwall said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought  Snipers will do the heavy lifting taking out specific targets. The war would be over sooner than you could imagine
> 
> 
> 
> How do they know who to shoot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pilots who are dead can't fly aircraft. People who get saluted and die can't give orders. Dead politicians can't push buttons or make demands. Tanks and other (especially high tech.) vehicles don't function without fuel that must be provided by somebody. Should I go on? Not rocket science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The clown is a paid Chinese stooge.  Don't waste your time with it.
Click to expand...

This coming from a pathological liar. Lol!


----------



## JoeB131

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Government should make them? You don't belong here if that's what you think government should do. Move to Cuba. I'm sure you'll be very happy: Nobody has guns except government, nobody has money except government, any money you make directly or indirectly comes from government, free government healthcare, no wealthy people to take advantage of you. Move and take your other comrades with you.



Yawn, buddy... you get screwed by the private sector, supported by government, and you are whining about "Cuba".  Yup.  

We have a middle class because FDR mandated it.    The GOP has spent the last 40 years trying to dismantle it, with useful idiots who are happy to live in slums as long as black folks don't move in next door. 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> No, there have been about six HUD families who lived here and every single one was a problem. One of them stole my brand new gas grill. It was only two days old and I never used it yet. It's likely you don't have any HUD people where you live, because if you did, you'd know it. Trust me.



To be honest, I don't get into everyone else's business.    

I do know there are some people here who can't afford the rent here without the government paying it.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

BWK said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, if you will, (*THIS IS PURE SPECULATION AND NOT SOMETHING I IN ANY WAY ADVOCATE OR THINK WILL HAPPEN)* liberals and conservatives making serious war on each other. Liberals (to include "progressives", "socialists", communists et al.) seem unduly complacent in their ability to win such a war. I think they are quite mistaken. They are after all highly vulnerable because of the fact they are almost entirely city dwellers and cities are highly vulnerable. If conservatives effectively occupied the rural areas and allowed liberal infestation of the cities it would be no very great problem to cut off the cities' electricity, food, water, garbage disposal, and probably sewage systems. Blockade the roads and rails and cut the water pipes and power lines and in no time at all they would kill each other over food and water and the conservatives would not necessarily have to fire a shot. Absence of our most nasty cities would also go a long way toward solving our crime, illegal alien, drug, and race problems. A bit drastic but possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Negative! You would starve. The illegals would discontinue picking fruits and vegetables for your sorry fat asses, and the industrial complexes that fabricate metal would not be at your disposal. If you are occupying the rural areas, you aren't going to be cutting off city sewer. Dude, you are an idiot.
Click to expand...

How idiotic. Illegals do not belong here and are certainly not needed. Period. Also you might have noticed that very little fruit, vegetables or meat grows in cities. Wouldn't matter if the illegals didn't miss a beat if what they picked wasn't transported to the cities. Industrial complexes may work metal but they don't mine the ore or pump the fuel needed for the furnaces. I would starve if aliens didn't work for me? Have you ever provided yourself and family with heat and light and plenty of hot food and potable water when government didn't provide the electricity or gas and water and without your food coming from a store?  I have and could do so again at need. How about you? Ever kill process and butcher an animal and then turn it into tasty and nutritious meals or preserve them for future need. Face it, the folks in rural areas do not need the folks in cities but the same is not true the other way around. Best not bite the hand that feeds you.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

BWK said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, if you will, (*THIS IS PURE SPECULATION AND NOT SOMETHING I IN ANY WAY ADVOCATE OR THINK WILL HAPPEN)* liberals and conservatives making serious war on each other. Liberals (to include "progressives", "socialists", communists et al.) seem unduly complacent in their ability to win such a war. I think they are quite mistaken. They are after all highly vulnerable because of the fact they are almost entirely city dwellers and cities are highly vulnerable. If conservatives effectively occupied the rural areas and allowed liberal infestation of the cities it would be no very great problem to cut off the cities' electricity, food, water, garbage disposal, and probably sewage systems. Blockade the roads and rails and cut the water pipes and power lines and in no time at all they would kill each other over food and water and the conservatives would not necessarily have to fire a shot. Absence of our most nasty cities would also go a long way toward solving our crime, illegal alien, drug, and race problems. A bit drastic but possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we have a civil war, it won't get like that.  The left wouldn't want it to get like that because the rank-and-file of the military would be on Trump's side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The military is beholden to the Constitution, not Trump.
Click to expand...

The military is sworn to the Constitution as is President Trump their Commander-in-Chief. President Trump is and has been a champion of the Constitution. Rigging an election is unconstitutional and treason both of which the military takes a dim view of.


----------



## JoeB131

9thIDdoc said:


> The military is sworn to the Constitution as is President Trump their Commander-in-Chief. President Trump is and has been a champion of the Constitution. Rigging an election is unconstitutional and treason both of which the military takes a dim view of.



Actually, the majority of the military voted for Biden.  

The Army Chief of staff had to go out and say the Army isn't going to get involved in this election.  That they even feel a need to say that is showing how low we've sunk in the Trump years.  










						Army chief of staff slaps down Mike Flynn's demand for martial law
					

The Army chief of staff issued a statement saying the military has 'no role' in determining elections after Mike Flynn called for martial law to do reruns in states Donald Trump lost.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## BWK

9thIDdoc said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, if you will, (*THIS IS PURE SPECULATION AND NOT SOMETHING I IN ANY WAY ADVOCATE OR THINK WILL HAPPEN)* liberals and conservatives making serious war on each other. Liberals (to include "progressives", "socialists", communists et al.) seem unduly complacent in their ability to win such a war. I think they are quite mistaken. They are after all highly vulnerable because of the fact they are almost entirely city dwellers and cities are highly vulnerable. If conservatives effectively occupied the rural areas and allowed liberal infestation of the cities it would be no very great problem to cut off the cities' electricity, food, water, garbage disposal, and probably sewage systems. Blockade the roads and rails and cut the water pipes and power lines and in no time at all they would kill each other over food and water and the conservatives would not necessarily have to fire a shot. Absence of our most nasty cities would also go a long way toward solving our crime, illegal alien, drug, and race problems. A bit drastic but possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we have a civil war, it won't get like that.  The left wouldn't want it to get like that because the rank-and-file of the military would be on Trump's side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The military is beholden to the Constitution, not Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The military is sworn to the Constitution as is President Trump their Commander-in-Chief. President Trump is and has been a champion of the Constitution. Rigging an election is unconstitutional and treason both of which the military takes a dim view of.
Click to expand...

The problem is, you are a liar who cannot prove there was any rigging of the election. And when Trump leaves office after shitting on the Constitution multiple times, he will have to deal with a legal liability problem. Champion he has not been, nor will he ever be. Stay tuned.


----------



## BWK

westwall said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that much of the looting, stealing, and destroying was incited by the Right wing to make it look like it was all from these BLM protests?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  You're either a paid troll or just incredibly naive and gullible.  Either way, you're certainly not worth engaging further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are a paid troll.  When presented real evidence they ignore it.  They are trolls through and through.   Ignore the clods.  That's what I'm going to do now that I know what sort of creature they are.
> 
> Don't feed the trolls!
Click to expand...

    You've never presented any evidence. Everything you tell us are lies.


----------



## BWK

9thIDdoc said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, if you will, (*THIS IS PURE SPECULATION AND NOT SOMETHING I IN ANY WAY ADVOCATE OR THINK WILL HAPPEN)* liberals and conservatives making serious war on each other. Liberals (to include "progressives", "socialists", communists et al.) seem unduly complacent in their ability to win such a war. I think they are quite mistaken. They are after all highly vulnerable because of the fact they are almost entirely city dwellers and cities are highly vulnerable. If conservatives effectively occupied the rural areas and allowed liberal infestation of the cities it would be no very great problem to cut off the cities' electricity, food, water, garbage disposal, and probably sewage systems. Blockade the roads and rails and cut the water pipes and power lines and in no time at all they would kill each other over food and water and the conservatives would not necessarily have to fire a shot. Absence of our most nasty cities would also go a long way toward solving our crime, illegal alien, drug, and race problems. A bit drastic but possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Negative! You would starve. The illegals would discontinue picking fruits and vegetables for your sorry fat asses, and the industrial complexes that fabricate metal would not be at your disposal. If you are occupying the rural areas, you aren't going to be cutting off city sewer. Dude, you are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How idiotic. Illegals do not belong here and are certainly not needed. Period. Also you might have noticed that very little fruit, vegetables or meat grows in cities. Wouldn't matter if the illegals didn't miss a beat if what they picked wasn't transported to the cities. Industrial complexes may work metal but they don't mine the ore or pump the fuel needed for the furnaces. I would starve if aliens didn't work for me? Have you ever provided yourself and family with heat and light and plenty of hot food and potable water when government didn't provide the electricity or gas and water and without your food coming from a store?  I have and could do so again at need. How about you? Ever kill process and butcher an animal and then turn it into tasty and nutritious meals or preserve them for future need. Face it, the folks in rural areas do not need the folks in cities but the same is not true the other way around. Best not bite the hand that feeds you.
Click to expand...

Your sorry ass isn't going to be picking fruits and vegetables, so yes thank an illegal every chance you get for keeping your sorry ass alive. And the factories that make the guns and bullets are also in urban areas. Don't run out of ammunition hot shot. And make sure you keep that ammo dry. Lol! 

You are so fucking ignorant. Do you know how ore is mined? Do you know where it goes, and where it is processed? Everything requires fuel, electricity, equipment to operate. Those things aren't produced in rural areas without the cities manufacturing the means for resources to be extracted in the first place. You live in a land of make believe.


----------



## BWK

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Coal country begging Obama for them to stay open, had nothing to do with Obama. It was all about the markets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the date of the article: 2013.  Gasoline was in the mid $3.00 per gallon range and at times, close to $4.00 per gallon.  That means coal to produce electricity was still the cheapest option at the time.
Click to expand...

In 2015, the average price for gasoline was $2.10 cents. You are arguing for the production and expense of dirty energy, and with renewable clean energy, that market took the lead. Obama didn't control that, the market for clean energy did. And it's going to continue to do so, with or without Obama. Just look at the price with Trump. It's still cheap, but dirty. Coal has had it. With or without Trump and Obama.  Get a fucking clue man.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

JoeB131 said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> The military is sworn to the Constitution as is President Trump their Commander-in-Chief. President Trump is and has been a champion of the Constitution. Rigging an election is unconstitutional and treason both of which the military takes a dim view of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the majority of the military voted for Biden.
> 
> The Army Chief of staff had to go out and say the Army isn't going to get involved in this election.  That they even feel a need to say that is showing how low we've sunk in the Trump years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Army chief of staff slaps down Mike Flynn's demand for martial law
> 
> 
> The Army chief of staff issued a statement saying the military has 'no role' in determining elections after Mike Flynn called for martial law to do reruns in states Donald Trump lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
Click to expand...

In spent 18 years in the military and still have contact with active duty troops. I believe only a true idiot would believe that a majority of them (or anybody else for that mater) voted for Biden. Nor am I willing to believe that the majority of Americans have sunk so low that they would bow to tyranny and socialism when it stares them in the face. You might also keep in mind that if the Army doesn't get involved you won't have anybody to protect you. Keep in mind that each individual soldier swore to protect and defend *the Constitution against all enemies foreign or domestic*; not the government, and they are quite aware that they are only required to follow lawful orders as defined by the UCMJ. Each individual soldier would have to follow his own conscience as to what constitutes a lawful order.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

BWK said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, if you will, (*THIS IS PURE SPECULATION AND NOT SOMETHING I IN ANY WAY ADVOCATE OR THINK WILL HAPPEN)* liberals and conservatives making serious war on each other. Liberals (to include "progressives", "socialists", communists et al.) seem unduly complacent in their ability to win such a war. I think they are quite mistaken. They are after all highly vulnerable because of the fact they are almost entirely city dwellers and cities are highly vulnerable. If conservatives effectively occupied the rural areas and allowed liberal infestation of the cities it would be no very great problem to cut off the cities' electricity, food, water, garbage disposal, and probably sewage systems. Blockade the roads and rails and cut the water pipes and power lines and in no time at all they would kill each other over food and water and the conservatives would not necessarily have to fire a shot. Absence of our most nasty cities would also go a long way toward solving our crime, illegal alien, drug, and race problems. A bit drastic but possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we have a civil war, it won't get like that.  The left wouldn't want it to get like that because the rank-and-file of the military would be on Trump's side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The military is beholden to the Constitution, not Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The military is sworn to the Constitution as is President Trump their Commander-in-Chief. President Trump is and has been a champion of the Constitution. Rigging an election is unconstitutional and treason both of which the military takes a dim view of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is, you are a liar who cannot prove there was any rigging of the election. And when Trump leaves office after shitting on the Constitution multiple times, he will have to deal with a legal liability problem. Champion he has not been, nor will he ever be. Stay tuned.
Click to expand...

Actually the problem is that you have failed to prove that the election was fair and honest to a very large segment of the public that will not tolerate anything less. What remains to be seen is what they intend to do about the scam. Legal problem? Only in your wildest fantasy.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

BWK said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that much of the looting, stealing, and destroying was incited by the Right wing to make it look like it was all from these BLM protests?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  You're either a paid troll or just incredibly naive and gullible.  Either way, you're certainly not worth engaging further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are a paid troll.  When presented real evidence they ignore it.  They are trolls through and through.   Ignore the clods.  That's what I'm going to do now that I know what sort of creature they are.
> 
> Don't feed the trolls!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've never presented any evidence. Everything you tell us are lies.
Click to expand...

Continue to believe that. Please.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

BWK said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine, if you will, (*THIS IS PURE SPECULATION AND NOT SOMETHING I IN ANY WAY ADVOCATE OR THINK WILL HAPPEN)* liberals and conservatives making serious war on each other. Liberals (to include "progressives", "socialists", communists et al.) seem unduly complacent in their ability to win such a war. I think they are quite mistaken. They are after all highly vulnerable because of the fact they are almost entirely city dwellers and cities are highly vulnerable. If conservatives effectively occupied the rural areas and allowed liberal infestation of the cities it would be no very great problem to cut off the cities' electricity, food, water, garbage disposal, and probably sewage systems. Blockade the roads and rails and cut the water pipes and power lines and in no time at all they would kill each other over food and water and the conservatives would not necessarily have to fire a shot. Absence of our most nasty cities would also go a long way toward solving our crime, illegal alien, drug, and race problems. A bit drastic but possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Negative! You would starve. The illegals would discontinue picking fruits and vegetables for your sorry fat asses, and the industrial complexes that fabricate metal would not be at your disposal. If you are occupying the rural areas, you aren't going to be cutting off city sewer. Dude, you are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How idiotic. Illegals do not belong here and are certainly not needed. Period. Also you might have noticed that very little fruit, vegetables or meat grows in cities. Wouldn't matter if the illegals didn't miss a beat if what they picked wasn't transported to the cities. Industrial complexes may work metal but they don't mine the ore or pump the fuel needed for the furnaces. I would starve if aliens didn't work for me? Have you ever provided yourself and family with heat and light and plenty of hot food and potable water when government didn't provide the electricity or gas and water and without your food coming from a store?  I have and could do so again at need. How about you? Ever kill process and butcher an animal and then turn it into tasty and nutritious meals or preserve them for future need. Face it, the folks in rural areas do not need the folks in cities but the same is not true the other way around. Best not bite the hand that feeds you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your sorry ass isn't going to be picking fruits and vegetables, so yes thank an illegal every chance you get for keeping your sorry ass alive. And the factories that make the guns and bullets are also in urban areas. Don't run out of ammunition hot shot. And make sure you keep that ammo dry. Lol!
> 
> You are so fucking ignorant. Do you know how ore is mined? Do you know where it goes, and where it is processed? Everything requires fuel, electricity, equipment to operate. Those things aren't produced in rural areas without the cities manufacturing the means for resources to be extracted in the first place. You live in a land of make believe.
Click to expand...

Illegal aliens are doing nothing but taking American jobs from American citizens and I certainly won't thank them for that. Exactly what is grown in the big cities that you think the aliens are going to pick or raise for you? You got a nice crop of corn in your living room do ya? Aren't the chickens roosting in the bathroom a bit smelly? How many people do you think you can feed with what you raise? And for how long? Do you get your water from a well or a spring? Does it flow year round? How many people can live on it? 
Make believe is believing everything requires fuel electricity or equipment to operate. Only the seriously fucking ignorant don't understand that food and water as well as most other vital recourses flow from the country to the city and not the other way round. 
Sorry but I already have way more guns and ammunition than I need to last me the rest of my life and if I should still run out of ammo I have the capability and supplies to reload it and black powder can be made and the formula for it is common knowledge. I also have a lifetime supply of other weapons as well as the ability to make them if necessary. Not everyone is a pathetic know-nothing city dweller.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Bobob said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Dummy, I have a degree in history from the University of Illinois...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you keep the receipt?  Maybe you could get your money back.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but you do hate being white. And you insist other white people should hate themselves, too.
> 
> Racist non-whites appreciate the passionate ass-kissing, but they still hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, quite the reverse.... A lot of people who've I've treated decently have returned the favor in my life, including people of color.  On the other hand, most of the misery that's been inflicted on me has come from other white males.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably because you tried to talk them into hating themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get a receipt, hotshot. Education is the name of the game along with the social stimulation that goes with it---exactly what you are lacking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No receipt?  Too bad.  He's definitely got a case for educational malpractice.
> 
> How do you know I lack social stimulation?  I've lived and worked all over the world.  I think you're letting your irrational hatred of conservatives do your thinking for you, and thus no thinking is getting done..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a moderate and an independent and do not hate conservatives. Trumpets are not conservatives. They are whatever trump tells them to be. Let's not forget that trump was a liberal Democrat who supported abortion and contributed to the Clinton campaign. He may change his tune in the morning
> if he can make money from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I submit you know little about conservatives and Trump supporters and rely solely on what the leftist media tells you about both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need the media to see what trump is doing to our country. Listen to him and if you are going to ask me "what is he doing?" then don't bother. Just keep watching Hannity and Tucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _You_ need to change the channel.
> Trump killed the bad guys (notice there haven’t been any muslim mass murder to report?), he lifted regulations that have allowed us to become energy independent which has led to prosperity. The only issue has been this calculated and propagated virus. Not his fault at all. Total chicom/democrat thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The poor handling of the virus is indeed his fault.
> There are plenty of bad organizations floating around that are not Muslim that he has not killed, and has in fact supported. The FBI has reported that the white supremacists are a serious problem and trump refused to allow the FBI to tackle this terror group.
> Lifting environmental regulations in the name of money only serve to hurt the environment and will come back to haunt us.
> *Factbox: U.S. oil and gas regulatory rollbacks under Trump ...*
> www.reuters.com › us-usa-climate-regulations-factbox
> Aug 29, 2019 — The _Trump_ administration _has_ moved broadly to relax Obama-era _rules_ ... _drilling_ safety, fuel economy and wetlands _rules_ that impact _oil_, gas and ... failed to consider potential _damage_ to _offshore_ safety and the _environment_.
> 
> *Trump's fracking rules allow chemicals like VOCs linked to ...*
> www.vox.com › trump-epa-fracking-pollution-regulati...
> Oct 27, 2020 — _Trump's_ pullback of pollution controls is even more hazardous than you think ... is also ground zero for the worst _oil_ and gas air pollution in the _country_. ... by environmentalists, _had_ a little-noticed _side effect_: Experts say it could lead to ... and said the _regulations_ would _have_ “virtually no _impact_” on reducing ...
> 
> The country was on its way back to prosperity when trump took office. He goosed an already recovering economy and that will come back haunt us. Also, prosperity is in the hands of the wealthy while the rest of the country is getting by. The middle class is on its way to extinction and we will be left with rich.....and poor. Not good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama opposed the efforts that led to prosperity. Obama caused the economic hardship. Obama abetted Muslim terrorism.
> You go broke and abet Muslim murder. Just keep me out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama gave us 4.7% unemployment, How is  that opposing prosperity? How exactly did Obama cause economic hardship? We need documented details. You can't provide them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think O was good for working people, you need to think again. He kicked 5 million Americans out of their homes, while enriching the rich on Wall Street. His policies prolonged the Great Recession. He took two wars and made it seven. No potus was more controlled by the ultra wealthy, big corporations, and the MIC than O.
> 
> He truly was “the black mascot for Wall Street.”  When progressives accept this they won’t be such hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Did Trump Create or Inherit the Strong Economy?*
> www.jec.senate.gov › public › _cache › files › did-tru...
> _Job_ growth: By the end of the _Obama_ administration, the economy had experienced 76 ... most significant economic policy, his $1.9 trillion tax cuts, _did_ not take effect until ... on _many_ accounts: it didn't eradicate all import tariffs, it didn't address ...
> 
> Your info is skewed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump inherited an economy on the upswing. That upswing was a result of fracking, which Obama opposed but could not prohibit. Trump expanded on that upswing by lifting regulations and restrictions resulting in energy independence and an economy unseen since the 1960’s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economic recovery was not the result of fracking and Obama could have made it almost impossible to frack.
Click to expand...

Fracking and plentiful, cheaper energy fixed the economy. Obama opposed fracking but couldn’t stop it because it occurred on sites already in existence.
Obama was bad for the US. On purpose.


----------



## gipper

Bobob said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Dummy, I have a degree in history from the University of Illinois...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you keep the receipt?  Maybe you could get your money back.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but you do hate being white. And you insist other white people should hate themselves, too.
> 
> Racist non-whites appreciate the passionate ass-kissing, but they still hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, quite the reverse.... A lot of people who've I've treated decently have returned the favor in my life, including people of color.  On the other hand, most of the misery that's been inflicted on me has come from other white males.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably because you tried to talk them into hating themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get a receipt, hotshot. Education is the name of the game along with the social stimulation that goes with it---exactly what you are lacking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No receipt?  Too bad.  He's definitely got a case for educational malpractice.
> 
> How do you know I lack social stimulation?  I've lived and worked all over the world.  I think you're letting your irrational hatred of conservatives do your thinking for you, and thus no thinking is getting done..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a moderate and an independent and do not hate conservatives. Trumpets are not conservatives. They are whatever trump tells them to be. Let's not forget that trump was a liberal Democrat who supported abortion and contributed to the Clinton campaign. He may change his tune in the morning
> if he can make money from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I submit you know little about conservatives and Trump supporters and rely solely on what the leftist media tells you about both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need the media to see what trump is doing to our country. Listen to him and if you are going to ask me "what is he doing?" then don't bother. Just keep watching Hannity and Tucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _You_ need to change the channel.
> Trump killed the bad guys (notice there haven’t been any muslim mass murder to report?), he lifted regulations that have allowed us to become energy independent which has led to prosperity. The only issue has been this calculated and propagated virus. Not his fault at all. Total chicom/democrat thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The poor handling of the virus is indeed his fault.
> There are plenty of bad organizations floating around that are not Muslim that he has not killed, and has in fact supported. The FBI has reported that the white supremacists are a serious problem and trump refused to allow the FBI to tackle this terror group.
> Lifting environmental regulations in the name of money only serve to hurt the environment and will come back to haunt us.
> *Factbox: U.S. oil and gas regulatory rollbacks under Trump ...*
> www.reuters.com › us-usa-climate-regulations-factbox
> Aug 29, 2019 — The _Trump_ administration _has_ moved broadly to relax Obama-era _rules_ ... _drilling_ safety, fuel economy and wetlands _rules_ that impact _oil_, gas and ... failed to consider potential _damage_ to _offshore_ safety and the _environment_.
> 
> *Trump's fracking rules allow chemicals like VOCs linked to ...*
> www.vox.com › trump-epa-fracking-pollution-regulati...
> Oct 27, 2020 — _Trump's_ pullback of pollution controls is even more hazardous than you think ... is also ground zero for the worst _oil_ and gas air pollution in the _country_. ... by environmentalists, _had_ a little-noticed _side effect_: Experts say it could lead to ... and said the _regulations_ would _have_ “virtually no _impact_” on reducing ...
> 
> The country was on its way back to prosperity when trump took office. He goosed an already recovering economy and that will come back haunt us. Also, prosperity is in the hands of the wealthy while the rest of the country is getting by. The middle class is on its way to extinction and we will be left with rich.....and poor. Not good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama opposed the efforts that led to prosperity. Obama caused the economic hardship. Obama abetted Muslim terrorism.
> You go broke and abet Muslim murder. Just keep me out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama gave us 4.7% unemployment, How is  that opposing prosperity? How exactly did Obama cause economic hardship? We need documented details. You can't provide them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think O was good for working people, you need to think again. He kicked 5 million Americans out of their homes, while enriching the rich on Wall Street. His policies prolonged the Great Recession. He took two wars and made it seven. No potus was more controlled by the ultra wealthy, big corporations, and the MIC than O.
> 
> He truly was “the black mascot for Wall Street.”  When progressives accept this they won’t be such hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Did Trump Create or Inherit the Strong Economy?*
> www.jec.senate.gov › public › _cache › files › did-tru...
> _Job_ growth: By the end of the _Obama_ administration, the economy had experienced 76 ... most significant economic policy, his $1.9 trillion tax cuts, _did_ not take effect until ... on _many_ accounts: it didn't eradicate all import tariffs, it didn't address ...
> 
> Your info is skewed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump inherited an economy on the upswing. That upswing was a result of fracking, which Obama opposed but could not prohibit. Trump expanded on that upswing by lifting regulations and restrictions resulting in energy independence and an economy unseen since the 1960’s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economic recovery was not the result of fracking and Obama could have made it almost impossible to frack.
Click to expand...

O had no intention of stopping fracking. He talked about it, while secretly supporting it. He’s a fraud. A Trojan horse.

He also opened the Arctic to drilling.  Fraud!

Lefties want to believe he was this great progressive, while righties want to believe he was a traitorous commie. Both are wrong as usual. He was just your typical neocon. 
Obama's approval of Arctic drilling 'undermines his climate message'


----------



## JoeB131

9thIDdoc said:


> In spent 18 years in the military and still have contact with active duty troops. I believe only a true idiot would believe that a majority of them (or anybody else for that mater) voted for Biden.



I spent 11 years in...  and frankly, I go by the polls.  









						More US troops say they would vote for Biden than Trump as favorable views of the president fade among those serving in the military, new poll shows
					

More and more troops are saying they prefer Biden as unfavorable views of Trump within the military have risen during his presidency.




					www.businessinsider.com
				






9thIDdoc said:


> Nor am I willing to believe that the majority of Americans have sunk so low that they would bow to tyranny and socialism when it stares them in the face.



Yawn, guy...  you can keep dragging out the "eek, socialism" all day, but the reality is, Capitalism is a shit sandwich for most Americans.   Most of us are one serious illness or accident away from bankruptcy.  



9thIDdoc said:


> You might also keep in mind that if the Army doesn't get involved you won't have anybody to protect you.



I wish someone would have protected us from Trump.  The guy has fucked up so badly that everyone is kind of worse off.  But it was up to the people to get rid of him, not the Army.  



9thIDdoc said:


> Keep in mind that each individual soldier swore to protect and defend *the Constitution against all enemies foreign or domestic*; not the government, and they are quite aware that they are only required to follow lawful orders as defined by the UCMJ. Each individual soldier would have to follow his own conscience as to what constitutes a lawful order.



yes, I'm very well aware of that.  

The reality is, they'll follow orders...  and the thing is, the Military has made it pretty clear to Trump they aren't going to save him from getting voted out of office.


----------



## Bobob

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Dummy, I have a degree in history from the University of Illinois...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you keep the receipt?  Maybe you could get your money back.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but you do hate being white. And you insist other white people should hate themselves, too.
> 
> Racist non-whites appreciate the passionate ass-kissing, but they still hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, quite the reverse.... A lot of people who've I've treated decently have returned the favor in my life, including people of color.  On the other hand, most of the misery that's been inflicted on me has come from other white males.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably because you tried to talk them into hating themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get a receipt, hotshot. Education is the name of the game along with the social stimulation that goes with it---exactly what you are lacking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No receipt?  Too bad.  He's definitely got a case for educational malpractice.
> 
> How do you know I lack social stimulation?  I've lived and worked all over the world.  I think you're letting your irrational hatred of conservatives do your thinking for you, and thus no thinking is getting done..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a moderate and an independent and do not hate conservatives. Trumpets are not conservatives. They are whatever trump tells them to be. Let's not forget that trump was a liberal Democrat who supported abortion and contributed to the Clinton campaign. He may change his tune in the morning
> if he can make money from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I submit you know little about conservatives and Trump supporters and rely solely on what the leftist media tells you about both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need the media to see what trump is doing to our country. Listen to him and if you are going to ask me "what is he doing?" then don't bother. Just keep watching Hannity and Tucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _You_ need to change the channel.
> Trump killed the bad guys (notice there haven’t been any muslim mass murder to report?), he lifted regulations that have allowed us to become energy independent which has led to prosperity. The only issue has been this calculated and propagated virus. Not his fault at all. Total chicom/democrat thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The poor handling of the virus is indeed his fault.
> There are plenty of bad organizations floating around that are not Muslim that he has not killed, and has in fact supported. The FBI has reported that the white supremacists are a serious problem and trump refused to allow the FBI to tackle this terror group.
> Lifting environmental regulations in the name of money only serve to hurt the environment and will come back to haunt us.
> *Factbox: U.S. oil and gas regulatory rollbacks under Trump ...*
> www.reuters.com › us-usa-climate-regulations-factbox
> Aug 29, 2019 — The _Trump_ administration _has_ moved broadly to relax Obama-era _rules_ ... _drilling_ safety, fuel economy and wetlands _rules_ that impact _oil_, gas and ... failed to consider potential _damage_ to _offshore_ safety and the _environment_.
> 
> *Trump's fracking rules allow chemicals like VOCs linked to ...*
> www.vox.com › trump-epa-fracking-pollution-regulati...
> Oct 27, 2020 — _Trump's_ pullback of pollution controls is even more hazardous than you think ... is also ground zero for the worst _oil_ and gas air pollution in the _country_. ... by environmentalists, _had_ a little-noticed _side effect_: Experts say it could lead to ... and said the _regulations_ would _have_ “virtually no _impact_” on reducing ...
> 
> The country was on its way back to prosperity when trump took office. He goosed an already recovering economy and that will come back haunt us. Also, prosperity is in the hands of the wealthy while the rest of the country is getting by. The middle class is on its way to extinction and we will be left with rich.....and poor. Not good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama opposed the efforts that led to prosperity. Obama caused the economic hardship. Obama abetted Muslim terrorism.
> You go broke and abet Muslim murder. Just keep me out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama gave us 4.7% unemployment, How is  that opposing prosperity? How exactly did Obama cause economic hardship? We need documented details. You can't provide them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think O was good for working people, you need to think again. He kicked 5 million Americans out of their homes, while enriching the rich on Wall Street. His policies prolonged the Great Recession. He took two wars and made it seven. No potus was more controlled by the ultra wealthy, big corporations, and the MIC than O.
> 
> He truly was “the black mascot for Wall Street.”  When progressives accept this they won’t be such hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Did Trump Create or Inherit the Strong Economy?*
> www.jec.senate.gov › public › _cache › files › did-tru...
> _Job_ growth: By the end of the _Obama_ administration, the economy had experienced 76 ... most significant economic policy, his $1.9 trillion tax cuts, _did_ not take effect until ... on _many_ accounts: it didn't eradicate all import tariffs, it didn't address ...
> 
> Your info is skewed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump inherited an economy on the upswing. That upswing was a result of fracking, which Obama opposed but could not prohibit. Trump expanded on that upswing by lifting regulations and restrictions resulting in energy independence and an economy unseen since the 1960’s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economic recovery was not the result of fracking and Obama could have made it almost impossible to frack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fracking and plentiful, cheaper energy fixed the economy. Obama opposed fracking but couldn’t stop it because it occurred on sites already in existence.
> Obama was bad for the US. On purpose.
Click to expand...

He could have made it extremely difficult to continue fracking. The economy was not fixed solely by fracking.


----------



## Bobob

westwall said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
> violence and looking for trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle.  Wearing a hat is not an incitement to violence.  The fact that people, like you, decide that the 1st Amendment no longer applies to you is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wearing a hat, in itself, is not an incitement for violence. The fact that people, like you, "protest"
> while armed and shouting threats AND wearing trump hats is the problem. Tells a story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, no one who was wearing a hat was armed and was attacked by YOUR assholes.  Had they been armed, I really doubt that your silly folk would have had the balls to attack them.  So, it looks like going armed prevents the violence that YOUR people love to engage in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's understand each other, asshole. They are not my people and they deserve to be squashed.
> I don't care what their political preferences are or what YOUR preferences are, because this is not about politics in my view. It is about behaving like adults in a Democratic society, and not about behaving like hooligans. PEACEFUL protests don't include arms, threats. or intimidation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet YOUR side has engaged in rioting, arson, looting, physical assault, and murder.  Asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet my "side" has not engaged in any violence. Antifa is on its own side. Are you as dumb as you sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a laugh.  Antifart and blm are both marxist, as are you.  You lie worse than Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What specific evidence do you have proving they are Marxists? You don't have any do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, the fact that BLM proclaims themselves to be for one, and the fact that antifart was started by Stalin, you ignorant clod.
Click to expand...

Who cares who they claim to be for? Not me. And who gives a rat's ass who started it? I don't care who white supremacists and proud boys are for. What they are doing concerns me, not who they are for.
Irrelevant is what that argument is. You are the ignorant clod.


----------



## j-mac

No, "hot war" will break out....American's are too apathetic to commit to it....

The best we can hope for is the Titler cycle...Which will happen.






We right now are somewhere around "selfishness, Complacency, and Apathy"....

It will move forward.


----------



## westwall

Bobob said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
> violence and looking for trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle.  Wearing a hat is not an incitement to violence.  The fact that people, like you, decide that the 1st Amendment no longer applies to you is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wearing a hat, in itself, is not an incitement for violence. The fact that people, like you, "protest"
> while armed and shouting threats AND wearing trump hats is the problem. Tells a story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, no one who was wearing a hat was armed and was attacked by YOUR assholes.  Had they been armed, I really doubt that your silly folk would have had the balls to attack them.  So, it looks like going armed prevents the violence that YOUR people love to engage in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's understand each other, asshole. They are not my people and they deserve to be squashed.
> I don't care what their political preferences are or what YOUR preferences are, because this is not about politics in my view. It is about behaving like adults in a Democratic society, and not about behaving like hooligans. PEACEFUL protests don't include arms, threats. or intimidation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet YOUR side has engaged in rioting, arson, looting, physical assault, and murder.  Asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet my "side" has not engaged in any violence. Antifa is on its own side. Are you as dumb as you sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a laugh.  Antifart and blm are both marxist, as are you.  You lie worse than Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What specific evidence do you have proving they are Marxists? You don't have any do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, the fact that BLM proclaims themselves to be for one, and the fact that antifart was started by Stalin, you ignorant clod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares who they claim to be for? Not me. And who gives a rat's ass who started it? I don't care who white supremacists and proud boys are for. What they are doing concerns me, not who they are for.
> Irrelevant is what that argument is. You are the ignorant clod.
Click to expand...







You claim to care what they do and ignore that antifart are doing EXACTLY what the nazi brownshirts did prior to the 2nd world war.

Sure.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Bobob said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Dummy, I have a degree in history from the University of Illinois...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you keep the receipt?  Maybe you could get your money back.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but you do hate being white. And you insist other white people should hate themselves, too.
> 
> Racist non-whites appreciate the passionate ass-kissing, but they still hate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, quite the reverse.... A lot of people who've I've treated decently have returned the favor in my life, including people of color.  On the other hand, most of the misery that's been inflicted on me has come from other white males.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably because you tried to talk them into hating themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get a receipt, hotshot. Education is the name of the game along with the social stimulation that goes with it---exactly what you are lacking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No receipt?  Too bad.  He's definitely got a case for educational malpractice.
> 
> How do you know I lack social stimulation?  I've lived and worked all over the world.  I think you're letting your irrational hatred of conservatives do your thinking for you, and thus no thinking is getting done..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a moderate and an independent and do not hate conservatives. Trumpets are not conservatives. They are whatever trump tells them to be. Let's not forget that trump was a liberal Democrat who supported abortion and contributed to the Clinton campaign. He may change his tune in the morning
> if he can make money from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I submit you know little about conservatives and Trump supporters and rely solely on what the leftist media tells you about both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't need the media to see what trump is doing to our country. Listen to him and if you are going to ask me "what is he doing?" then don't bother. Just keep watching Hannity and Tucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _You_ need to change the channel.
> Trump killed the bad guys (notice there haven’t been any muslim mass murder to report?), he lifted regulations that have allowed us to become energy independent which has led to prosperity. The only issue has been this calculated and propagated virus. Not his fault at all. Total chicom/democrat thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The poor handling of the virus is indeed his fault.
> There are plenty of bad organizations floating around that are not Muslim that he has not killed, and has in fact supported. The FBI has reported that the white supremacists are a serious problem and trump refused to allow the FBI to tackle this terror group.
> Lifting environmental regulations in the name of money only serve to hurt the environment and will come back to haunt us.
> *Factbox: U.S. oil and gas regulatory rollbacks under Trump ...*
> www.reuters.com › us-usa-climate-regulations-factbox
> Aug 29, 2019 — The _Trump_ administration _has_ moved broadly to relax Obama-era _rules_ ... _drilling_ safety, fuel economy and wetlands _rules_ that impact _oil_, gas and ... failed to consider potential _damage_ to _offshore_ safety and the _environment_.
> 
> *Trump's fracking rules allow chemicals like VOCs linked to ...*
> www.vox.com › trump-epa-fracking-pollution-regulati...
> Oct 27, 2020 — _Trump's_ pullback of pollution controls is even more hazardous than you think ... is also ground zero for the worst _oil_ and gas air pollution in the _country_. ... by environmentalists, _had_ a little-noticed _side effect_: Experts say it could lead to ... and said the _regulations_ would _have_ “virtually no _impact_” on reducing ...
> 
> The country was on its way back to prosperity when trump took office. He goosed an already recovering economy and that will come back haunt us. Also, prosperity is in the hands of the wealthy while the rest of the country is getting by. The middle class is on its way to extinction and we will be left with rich.....and poor. Not good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama opposed the efforts that led to prosperity. Obama caused the economic hardship. Obama abetted Muslim terrorism.
> You go broke and abet Muslim murder. Just keep me out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama gave us 4.7% unemployment, How is  that opposing prosperity? How exactly did Obama cause economic hardship? We need documented details. You can't provide them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think O was good for working people, you need to think again. He kicked 5 million Americans out of their homes, while enriching the rich on Wall Street. His policies prolonged the Great Recession. He took two wars and made it seven. No potus was more controlled by the ultra wealthy, big corporations, and the MIC than O.
> 
> He truly was “the black mascot for Wall Street.”  When progressives accept this they won’t be such hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Did Trump Create or Inherit the Strong Economy?*
> www.jec.senate.gov › public › _cache › files › did-tru...
> _Job_ growth: By the end of the _Obama_ administration, the economy had experienced 76 ... most significant economic policy, his $1.9 trillion tax cuts, _did_ not take effect until ... on _many_ accounts: it didn't eradicate all import tariffs, it didn't address ...
> 
> Your info is skewed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump inherited an economy on the upswing. That upswing was a result of fracking, which Obama opposed but could not prohibit. Trump expanded on that upswing by lifting regulations and restrictions resulting in energy independence and an economy unseen since the 1960’s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The economic recovery was not the result of fracking and Obama could have made it almost impossible to frack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fracking and plentiful, cheaper energy fixed the economy. Obama opposed fracking but couldn’t stop it because it occurred on sites already in existence.
> Obama was bad for the US. On purpose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He could have made it extremely difficult to continue fracking. The economy was not fixed solely by fracking.
Click to expand...

Oh, yes it was. But you won’t hear about that because it doesn’t jibe with AGW extremist propaganda.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Fracking and plentiful, cheaper energy fixed the economy. Obama opposed fracking but couldn’t stop it because it occurred on sites already in existence.
> Obama was bad for the US. On purpose.



Most of the fracking that took place during DumBama happened on private land.  In fact most of the fracking that takes place today is on private land.  You run into constitutional issues when the federal government starts to dictate what a citizen can  and cannot do with their own land.  









						Obama Administration Approving Only 35 Percent of Gulf Drilling Plans
					

A new report from a New Orleans-based group reveals that the Obama administration is approving just 35 percent of the oil drilling plans for the... Read More




					www.dailysignal.com
				












						Obama administration cuts back oil shale development
					

Controversy is heating up over an administration plan to drastically reduce the amount of federal lands available for oil shale development in the American West.




					www.foxnews.com
				












						GOP, Industry Ready To Fight Back Obama’s Regulation On Shale Gas
					

'Burdensome new costs on our independent producers'




					dailycaller.com
				












						Oil, gas production on federal land tanked under Obama
					

Another piece of President Barack Obama’s energy legacy: Oil and natural gas activity on federal lands tanked under his administration even as production on private property increased.




					www.washingtontimes.com


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BWK said:


> In 2015, the average price for gasoline was $2.10 cents. You are arguing for the production and expense of dirty energy, and with renewable clean energy, that market took the lead. Obama didn't control that, the market for clean energy did. And it's going to continue to do so, with or without Obama. Just look at the price with Trump. It's still cheap, but dirty. Coal has had it. With or without Trump and Obama. Get a fucking clue man.



Coal would have had it if Trump won a second term because Trump supports fracking unlike the Democrats.  If Biden attacks fracking and costs go up, coal will once again return unless Biden (like DumBama) attack coal too forcing us to get our energy from hamsters in huge hamster wheels that will double or more the cost of all our energy.


----------



## BWK

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 2015, the average price for gasoline was $2.10 cents. You are arguing for the production and expense of dirty energy, and with renewable clean energy, that market took the lead. Obama didn't control that, the market for clean energy did. And it's going to continue to do so, with or without Obama. Just look at the price with Trump. It's still cheap, but dirty. Coal has had it. With or without Trump and Obama. Get a fucking clue man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coal would have had it if Trump won a second term because Trump supports fracking unlike the Democrats.  If Biden attacks fracking and costs go up, coal will once again return unless Biden (like DumBama) attack coal too forcing us to get our energy from hamsters in huge hamster wheels that will double or more the cost of all our energy.
Click to expand...

Biden is not against fracking. He is against it on federal lands. Coal isn't coming back, nor should it. It's an environmental and health hazard. We can't afford dirty energy. It will slowly faze out in the decades to come.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

JoeB131 said:


> Yawn, buddy... you get screwed by the private sector, supported by government, and you are whining about "Cuba". Yup.
> 
> We have a middle class because FDR mandated it. The GOP has spent the last 40 years trying to dismantle it, with useful idiots who are happy to live in slums as long as black folks don't move in next door.



The only way I ever got screwed is by government, on several major levels.  The private sector provided me with work all of my life.  They provide me with products an services I use every day.  They are who is responsible for the stock market growing where my IRA has also been growing over the last 30 years.  Although I do have to admit, I worked in an industry that was supported partly by government when I was delivering and repairing home medical equipment.  Although all they really did was pay the bills for our customers. 

Nobody decides to create slums from naked land.  All areas were once great places to live until HUD and like people turned them into slums. 



JoeB131 said:


> To be honest, I don't get into everyone else's business.
> 
> I do know there are some people here who can't afford the rent here without the government paying it.



Yet you don't get into everybody's business.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BWK said:


> Biden is not against fracking. He is against it on federal lands. Coal isn't coming back, nor should it. It's an environmental and health hazard. We can't afford dirty energy. It will slowly faze out in the decades to come.



Yes it will but not through market demand--through government demand under people like Slow Joe.


----------



## BWK

westwall said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
> violence and looking for trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle.  Wearing a hat is not an incitement to violence.  The fact that people, like you, decide that the 1st Amendment no longer applies to you is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wearing a hat, in itself, is not an incitement for violence. The fact that people, like you, "protest"
> while armed and shouting threats AND wearing trump hats is the problem. Tells a story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, no one who was wearing a hat was armed and was attacked by YOUR assholes.  Had they been armed, I really doubt that your silly folk would have had the balls to attack them.  So, it looks like going armed prevents the violence that YOUR people love to engage in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's understand each other, asshole. They are not my people and they deserve to be squashed.
> I don't care what their political preferences are or what YOUR preferences are, because this is not about politics in my view. It is about behaving like adults in a Democratic society, and not about behaving like hooligans. PEACEFUL protests don't include arms, threats. or intimidation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet YOUR side has engaged in rioting, arson, looting, physical assault, and murder.  Asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet my "side" has not engaged in any violence. Antifa is on its own side. Are you as dumb as you sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a laugh.  Antifart and blm are both marxist, as are you.  You lie worse than Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What specific evidence do you have proving they are Marxists? You don't have any do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, the fact that BLM proclaims themselves to be for one, and the fact that antifart was started by Stalin, you ignorant clod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares who they claim to be for? Not me. And who gives a rat's ass who started it? I don't care who white supremacists and proud boys are for. What they are doing concerns me, not who they are for.
> Irrelevant is what that argument is. You are the ignorant clod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim to care what they do and ignore that antifart are doing EXACTLY what the nazi brownshirts did prior to the 2nd world war.
> 
> Sure.
Click to expand...

This is what the Nazi Trump supporting racists are doing now. 

They don't want these people getting covid relief. They vote. They want them grave yard dead. Nothing has changed with white racism. If anything it's gotten much worse. Black doctor in Indiana dies of COVID-19 after publicly complaining of racist treatment at hospital California becomes first state to surpass 2 million COVID-19 cases


----------



## BS Filter

BWK said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
> violence and looking for trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle.  Wearing a hat is not an incitement to violence.  The fact that people, like you, decide that the 1st Amendment no longer applies to you is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wearing a hat, in itself, is not an incitement for violence. The fact that people, like you, "protest"
> while armed and shouting threats AND wearing trump hats is the problem. Tells a story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, no one who was wearing a hat was armed and was attacked by YOUR assholes.  Had they been armed, I really doubt that your silly folk would have had the balls to attack them.  So, it looks like going armed prevents the violence that YOUR people love to engage in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's understand each other, asshole. They are not my people and they deserve to be squashed.
> I don't care what their political preferences are or what YOUR preferences are, because this is not about politics in my view. It is about behaving like adults in a Democratic society, and not about behaving like hooligans. PEACEFUL protests don't include arms, threats. or intimidation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet YOUR side has engaged in rioting, arson, looting, physical assault, and murder.  Asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet my "side" has not engaged in any violence. Antifa is on its own side. Are you as dumb as you sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a laugh.  Antifart and blm are both marxist, as are you.  You lie worse than Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What specific evidence do you have proving they are Marxists? You don't have any do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, the fact that BLM proclaims themselves to be for one, and the fact that antifart was started by Stalin, you ignorant clod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares who they claim to be for? Not me. And who gives a rat's ass who started it? I don't care who white supremacists and proud boys are for. What they are doing concerns me, not who they are for.
> Irrelevant is what that argument is. You are the ignorant clod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim to care what they do and ignore that antifart are doing EXACTLY what the nazi brownshirts did prior to the 2nd world war.
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what the Nazi Trump supporting racists are doing now.
> 
> They don't want these people getting covid relief. They vote. They want them grave yard dead. Nothing has changed with white racism. If anything it's gotten much worse. Black doctor in Indiana dies of COVID-19 after publicly complaining of racist treatment at hospital California becomes first state to surpass 2 million COVID-19 cases
Click to expand...

So how do Republicans accomplish this?  Are Republicans with covid running around kissing all the negroes?


----------



## BWK

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden is not against fracking. He is against it on federal lands. Coal isn't coming back, nor should it. It's an environmental and health hazard. We can't afford dirty energy. It will slowly faze out in the decades to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it will but not through market demand--through government demand under people like Slow Joe.
Click to expand...

Whatever fazes out dirty energy, should be the end game for all. I don't give a shit how it gets there, as long as it gets there.


----------



## BWK

BS Filter said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
> violence and looking for trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle.  Wearing a hat is not an incitement to violence.  The fact that people, like you, decide that the 1st Amendment no longer applies to you is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wearing a hat, in itself, is not an incitement for violence. The fact that people, like you, "protest"
> while armed and shouting threats AND wearing trump hats is the problem. Tells a story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, no one who was wearing a hat was armed and was attacked by YOUR assholes.  Had they been armed, I really doubt that your silly folk would have had the balls to attack them.  So, it looks like going armed prevents the violence that YOUR people love to engage in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's understand each other, asshole. They are not my people and they deserve to be squashed.
> I don't care what their political preferences are or what YOUR preferences are, because this is not about politics in my view. It is about behaving like adults in a Democratic society, and not about behaving like hooligans. PEACEFUL protests don't include arms, threats. or intimidation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet YOUR side has engaged in rioting, arson, looting, physical assault, and murder.  Asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet my "side" has not engaged in any violence. Antifa is on its own side. Are you as dumb as you sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a laugh.  Antifart and blm are both marxist, as are you.  You lie worse than Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What specific evidence do you have proving they are Marxists? You don't have any do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, the fact that BLM proclaims themselves to be for one, and the fact that antifart was started by Stalin, you ignorant clod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares who they claim to be for? Not me. And who gives a rat's ass who started it? I don't care who white supremacists and proud boys are for. What they are doing concerns me, not who they are for.
> Irrelevant is what that argument is. You are the ignorant clod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim to care what they do and ignore that antifart are doing EXACTLY what the nazi brownshirts did prior to the 2nd world war.
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what the Nazi Trump supporting racists are doing now.
> 
> They don't want these people getting covid relief. They vote. They want them grave yard dead. Nothing has changed with white racism. If anything it's gotten much worse. Black doctor in Indiana dies of COVID-19 after publicly complaining of racist treatment at hospital California becomes first state to surpass 2 million COVID-19 cases
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do Republicans accomplish this?  Are Republicans with covid running around kissing all the negroes?
Click to expand...

Didn't you watch the video of the dying doctor explaining it? Of course not. If you are a Republican, you don't give a shit. Let em die.


----------



## BS Filter

BWK said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
> violence and looking for trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle.  Wearing a hat is not an incitement to violence.  The fact that people, like you, decide that the 1st Amendment no longer applies to you is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wearing a hat, in itself, is not an incitement for violence. The fact that people, like you, "protest"
> while armed and shouting threats AND wearing trump hats is the problem. Tells a story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, no one who was wearing a hat was armed and was attacked by YOUR assholes.  Had they been armed, I really doubt that your silly folk would have had the balls to attack them.  So, it looks like going armed prevents the violence that YOUR people love to engage in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's understand each other, asshole. They are not my people and they deserve to be squashed.
> I don't care what their political preferences are or what YOUR preferences are, because this is not about politics in my view. It is about behaving like adults in a Democratic society, and not about behaving like hooligans. PEACEFUL protests don't include arms, threats. or intimidation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet YOUR side has engaged in rioting, arson, looting, physical assault, and murder.  Asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet my "side" has not engaged in any violence. Antifa is on its own side. Are you as dumb as you sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a laugh.  Antifart and blm are both marxist, as are you.  You lie worse than Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What specific evidence do you have proving they are Marxists? You don't have any do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, the fact that BLM proclaims themselves to be for one, and the fact that antifart was started by Stalin, you ignorant clod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares who they claim to be for? Not me. And who gives a rat's ass who started it? I don't care who white supremacists and proud boys are for. What they are doing concerns me, not who they are for.
> Irrelevant is what that argument is. You are the ignorant clod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim to care what they do and ignore that antifart are doing EXACTLY what the nazi brownshirts did prior to the 2nd world war.
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what the Nazi Trump supporting racists are doing now.
> 
> They don't want these people getting covid relief. They vote. They want them grave yard dead. Nothing has changed with white racism. If anything it's gotten much worse. Black doctor in Indiana dies of COVID-19 after publicly complaining of racist treatment at hospital California becomes first state to surpass 2 million COVID-19 cases
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do Republicans accomplish this?  Are Republicans with covid running around kissing all the negroes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't you watch the video of the dying doctor explaining it? Of course not. If you are a Republican, you don't give a shit. Let em die.
Click to expand...

I'm not a Republican.  I'm an American.  Yeah, let the dumb shits die.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

We are for sure going to have a civil war after January 6th no matter who gets elected unless maybe biden concedes and that’s not likely.

if trump gets in,then the George soros  Funded BLM will burn down buildings and start riots again in major cities.

if Biden gets in which looks to be the most likely outcome,there are hundreds of thousands Of patriots I am hearing,around the  Country that  are going to arrest these democrat governors,mayors,RInos,and congress members behind this vote fraud corruption.

Trump not getting re-elected will actually probably be the best thing to happen for this country,not for the reasons this troll op and other trump haters say,but because patriots are finally going to have another 1776 it looks like to fight and take back our country from all  These criminal politicians in Washington,which embarrasses me that it’s just now going to happen when they should Have done that DECADES ago.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Batcat said:


> We need to restore our representative democracy peacefully but that is difficult when the election system is rigged.


there is one word that you will not find in the constitution but it's overly used. DEMOCRACY. We are not that but you will find Republic in the Constitution


----------



## bigrebnc1775

LA RAM FAN said:


> We are for sure going to have a civil war after January 6th no matter who gets elected unless maybe biden concedes and that’s not likely.
> 
> if trump gets in,then the George soros  Funded BLM will burn down buildings and start riots again in major cities.
> 
> if Biden gets in which looks to be the most likely outcome,there are hundreds of thousands Of patriots I am hearing,around the  Country that  are going to arrest these democrat governors,mayors,RInos,and congress members behind this vote fraud corruption.
> 
> Trump not getting re-elected will actually probably be the best thing to happen for this country,not for the reasons this troll op and other trump haters say,but because patriots are finally going to have another 1776 it looks like to fight and take back our country from all  These criminal politicians in Washington,which embarrasses me that it’s just now going to happen when they should Have done that DECADES ago.


I can handle an honest loss I cannot handle the fraud in this last election and no one cares to address it. Chief Justice Roberts was overheard saying he didn't care about 2000 and his ruling during that presidential election because there were no riots in 2000.


----------



## BWK

BS Filter said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
> violence and looking for trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle.  Wearing a hat is not an incitement to violence.  The fact that people, like you, decide that the 1st Amendment no longer applies to you is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wearing a hat, in itself, is not an incitement for violence. The fact that people, like you, "protest"
> while armed and shouting threats AND wearing trump hats is the problem. Tells a story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, no one who was wearing a hat was armed and was attacked by YOUR assholes.  Had they been armed, I really doubt that your silly folk would have had the balls to attack them.  So, it looks like going armed prevents the violence that YOUR people love to engage in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's understand each other, asshole. They are not my people and they deserve to be squashed.
> I don't care what their political preferences are or what YOUR preferences are, because this is not about politics in my view. It is about behaving like adults in a Democratic society, and not about behaving like hooligans. PEACEFUL protests don't include arms, threats. or intimidation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet YOUR side has engaged in rioting, arson, looting, physical assault, and murder.  Asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet my "side" has not engaged in any violence. Antifa is on its own side. Are you as dumb as you sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a laugh.  Antifart and blm are both marxist, as are you.  You lie worse than Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What specific evidence do you have proving they are Marxists? You don't have any do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, the fact that BLM proclaims themselves to be for one, and the fact that antifart was started by Stalin, you ignorant clod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares who they claim to be for? Not me. And who gives a rat's ass who started it? I don't care who white supremacists and proud boys are for. What they are doing concerns me, not who they are for.
> Irrelevant is what that argument is. You are the ignorant clod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim to care what they do and ignore that antifart are doing EXACTLY what the nazi brownshirts did prior to the 2nd world war.
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what the Nazi Trump supporting racists are doing now.
> 
> They don't want these people getting covid relief. They vote. They want them grave yard dead. Nothing has changed with white racism. If anything it's gotten much worse. Black doctor in Indiana dies of COVID-19 after publicly complaining of racist treatment at hospital California becomes first state to surpass 2 million COVID-19 cases
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do Republicans accomplish this?  Are Republicans with covid running around kissing all the negroes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't you watch the video of the dying doctor explaining it? Of course not. If you are a Republican, you don't give a shit. Let em die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a Republican.  I'm an American.  Yeah, let the dumb shits die.
Click to expand...

You are no American. You're just a monster consumed with yourself, hate, and your own insecurities. Those kinds of people are not Americans. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BWK

bigrebnc1775 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are for sure going to have a civil war after January 6th no matter who gets elected unless maybe biden concedes and that’s not likely.
> 
> if trump gets in,then the George soros  Funded BLM will burn down buildings and start riots again in major cities.
> 
> if Biden gets in which looks to be the most likely outcome,there are hundreds of thousands Of patriots I am hearing,around the  Country that  are going to arrest these democrat governors,mayors,RInos,and congress members behind this vote fraud corruption.
> 
> Trump not getting re-elected will actually probably be the best thing to happen for this country,not for the reasons this troll op and other trump haters say,but because patriots are finally going to have another 1776 it looks like to fight and take back our country from all  These criminal politicians in Washington,which embarrasses me that it’s just now going to happen when they should Have done that DECADES ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I can handle an honest loss I cannot handle the fraud in this last election and no one cares to address it. Chief Justice Roberts was overheard saying he didn't care about 2000 and his ruling during that presidential election because there were no riots in 2000.
Click to expand...

You can't handle proving there was fraud in the last election. How do we know this? You wouldn't have lied about it to begin with, while trying to cover for a loss you can't mentally handle. You're a sore loser in search of an excuse. And that excuse is nothing more than a lie. You are pathetic.


----------



## BWK

LA RAM FAN said:


> We are for sure going to have a civil war after January 6th no matter who gets elected unless maybe biden concedes and that’s not likely.
> 
> if trump gets in,then the George soros  Funded BLM will burn down buildings and start riots again in major cities.
> 
> if Biden gets in which looks to be the most likely outcome,there are hundreds of thousands Of patriots I am hearing,around the  Country that  are going to arrest these democrat governors,mayors,RInos,and congress members behind this vote fraud corruption.
> 
> Trump not getting re-elected will actually probably be the best thing to happen for this country,not for the reasons this troll op and other trump haters say,but because patriots are finally going to have another 1776 it looks like to fight and take back our country from all  These criminal politicians in Washington,which embarrasses me that it’s just now going to happen when they should Have done that DECADES ago.


There exists no voter fraud corruption, and you are a liar pedaling the nonsense. Grow the fuck up.

By the way, the election is over dumb ass.


----------



## BWK

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to restore our representative democracy peacefully but that is difficult when the election system is rigged.
> 
> 
> 
> there is one word that you will not find in the constitution but it's overly used. DEMOCRACY. We are not that but you will find Republic in the Constitution
Click to expand...

Without Democracy, there is no Republic. Without Republic, there is no Democracy. Your point is mute.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are for sure going to have a civil war after January 6th no matter who gets elected unless maybe biden concedes and that’s not likely.
> 
> if trump gets in,then the George soros  Funded BLM will burn down buildings and start riots again in major cities.
> 
> if Biden gets in which looks to be the most likely outcome,there are hundreds of thousands Of patriots I am hearing,around the  Country that  are going to arrest these democrat governors,mayors,RInos,and congress members behind this vote fraud corruption.
> 
> Trump not getting re-elected will actually probably be the best thing to happen for this country,not for the reasons this troll op and other trump haters say,but because patriots are finally going to have another 1776 it looks like to fight and take back our country from all  These criminal politicians in Washington,which embarrasses me that it’s just now going to happen when they should Have done that DECADES ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I can handle an honest loss I cannot handle the fraud in this last election and no one cares to address it. Chief Justice Roberts was overheard saying he didn't care about 2000 and his ruling during that presidential election because there were no riots in 2000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't handle proving there was fraud in the last election. How do we know this? You wouldn't have lied about it to begin with, while trying to cover for a loss you can't mentally handle. You're a sore loser in search of an excuse. And that excuse is nothing more than a lie. You are pathetic.
Click to expand...

eyewitness accounts of what they saw video footage of the fraud 
Maybe someone should explain why that's being ignored instead of saying it didn't happen. Just like the media ignored the shit with the bidens now they want to address it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to restore our representative democracy peacefully but that is difficult when the election system is rigged.
> 
> 
> 
> there is one word that you will not find in the constitution but it's overly used. DEMOCRACY. We are not that but you will find Republic in the Constitution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Democracy, there is no Republic. Without Republic, there is no Democracy. Your point is mute.
Click to expand...

a democracy with 51 % will do away with a Republic


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BWK said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are for sure going to have a civil war after January 6th no matter who gets elected unless maybe biden concedes and that’s not likely.
> 
> if trump gets in,then the George soros  Funded BLM will burn down buildings and start riots again in major cities.
> 
> if Biden gets in which looks to be the most likely outcome,there are hundreds of thousands Of patriots I am hearing,around the  Country that  are going to arrest these democrat governors,mayors,RInos,and congress members behind this vote fraud corruption.
> 
> Trump not getting re-elected will actually probably be the best thing to happen for this country,not for the reasons this troll op and other trump haters say,but because patriots are finally going to have another 1776 it looks like to fight and take back our country from all  These criminal politicians in Washington,which embarrasses me that it’s just now going to happen when they should Have done that DECADES ago.
> 
> 
> 
> There exists no voter fraud corruption, and you are a liar pedaling the nonsense. Grow the fuck up.
> 
> By the way, the election is over dumb ass.
Click to expand...

eyewitness said it happen


----------



## BWK

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are for sure going to have a civil war after January 6th no matter who gets elected unless maybe biden concedes and that’s not likely.
> 
> if trump gets in,then the George soros  Funded BLM will burn down buildings and start riots again in major cities.
> 
> if Biden gets in which looks to be the most likely outcome,there are hundreds of thousands Of patriots I am hearing,around the  Country that  are going to arrest these democrat governors,mayors,RInos,and congress members behind this vote fraud corruption.
> 
> Trump not getting re-elected will actually probably be the best thing to happen for this country,not for the reasons this troll op and other trump haters say,but because patriots are finally going to have another 1776 it looks like to fight and take back our country from all  These criminal politicians in Washington,which embarrasses me that it’s just now going to happen when they should Have done that DECADES ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I can handle an honest loss I cannot handle the fraud in this last election and no one cares to address it. Chief Justice Roberts was overheard saying he didn't care about 2000 and his ruling during that presidential election because there were no riots in 2000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't handle proving there was fraud in the last election. How do we know this? You wouldn't have lied about it to begin with, while trying to cover for a loss you can't mentally handle. You're a sore loser in search of an excuse. And that excuse is nothing more than a lie. You are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eyewitness accounts of what they saw video footage of the fraud
> Maybe someone should explain why that's being ignored instead of saying it didn't happen. Just like the media ignored the shit with the bidens now they want to address it.
Click to expand...

Dude, get a fucking clue. Do you have any idea just how stupid your post is? "Eyewitness accounts of what they saw video footage of the fraud?" And that's the gospel for you? LOl! Do you have any idea how idiotic that is? Who are "THEY?" No "eye witness accounts" have confirmed anything. "Eye witness" to what exactly? Who are they "eye witnessing?" Do you know? Stop posting like some god damn retard talking stupid ass shit. It's embarrassing.


----------



## BWK

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to restore our representative democracy peacefully but that is difficult when the election system is rigged.
> 
> 
> 
> there is one word that you will not find in the constitution but it's overly used. DEMOCRACY. We are not that but you will find Republic in the Constitution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without Democracy, there is no Republic. Without Republic, there is no Democracy. Your point is mute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a democracy with 51 % will do away with a Republic
Click to expand...

What kind of education do you exactly have? You post like someone who hasn't gotten past middle school. How old are you? Your posts are idiotic.


----------



## BS Filter

BWK said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
> violence and looking for trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle.  Wearing a hat is not an incitement to violence.  The fact that people, like you, decide that the 1st Amendment no longer applies to you is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wearing a hat, in itself, is not an incitement for violence. The fact that people, like you, "protest"
> while armed and shouting threats AND wearing trump hats is the problem. Tells a story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, no one who was wearing a hat was armed and was attacked by YOUR assholes.  Had they been armed, I really doubt that your silly folk would have had the balls to attack them.  So, it looks like going armed prevents the violence that YOUR people love to engage in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's understand each other, asshole. They are not my people and they deserve to be squashed.
> I don't care what their political preferences are or what YOUR preferences are, because this is not about politics in my view. It is about behaving like adults in a Democratic society, and not about behaving like hooligans. PEACEFUL protests don't include arms, threats. or intimidation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet YOUR side has engaged in rioting, arson, looting, physical assault, and murder.  Asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet my "side" has not engaged in any violence. Antifa is on its own side. Are you as dumb as you sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a laugh.  Antifart and blm are both marxist, as are you.  You lie worse than Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What specific evidence do you have proving they are Marxists? You don't have any do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, the fact that BLM proclaims themselves to be for one, and the fact that antifart was started by Stalin, you ignorant clod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares who they claim to be for? Not me. And who gives a rat's ass who started it? I don't care who white supremacists and proud boys are for. What they are doing concerns me, not who they are for.
> Irrelevant is what that argument is. You are the ignorant clod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim to care what they do and ignore that antifart are doing EXACTLY what the nazi brownshirts did prior to the 2nd world war.
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what the Nazi Trump supporting racists are doing now.
> 
> They don't want these people getting covid relief. They vote. They want them grave yard dead. Nothing has changed with white racism. If anything it's gotten much worse. Black doctor in Indiana dies of COVID-19 after publicly complaining of racist treatment at hospital California becomes first state to surpass 2 million COVID-19 cases
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do Republicans accomplish this?  Are Republicans with covid running around kissing all the negroes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't you watch the video of the dying doctor explaining it? Of course not. If you are a Republican, you don't give a shit. Let em die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a Republican.  I'm an American.  Yeah, let the dumb shits die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are no American. You're just a monster consumed with yourself, hate, and your own insecurities. Those kinds of people are not Americans. Thanks for the heads up.
Click to expand...

I'm gonna grab you and kiss you all over and give you Covid.


----------



## BWK

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are for sure going to have a civil war after January 6th no matter who gets elected unless maybe biden concedes and that’s not likely.
> 
> if trump gets in,then the George soros  Funded BLM will burn down buildings and start riots again in major cities.
> 
> if Biden gets in which looks to be the most likely outcome,there are hundreds of thousands Of patriots I am hearing,around the  Country that  are going to arrest these democrat governors,mayors,RInos,and congress members behind this vote fraud corruption.
> 
> Trump not getting re-elected will actually probably be the best thing to happen for this country,not for the reasons this troll op and other trump haters say,but because patriots are finally going to have another 1776 it looks like to fight and take back our country from all  These criminal politicians in Washington,which embarrasses me that it’s just now going to happen when they should Have done that DECADES ago.
> 
> 
> 
> There exists no voter fraud corruption, and you are a liar pedaling the nonsense. Grow the fuck up.
> 
> By the way, the election is over dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eyewitness said it happen
Click to expand...

       Dude, get off this forum. I'm embarrassed. I talked to a cow who jumped over the moon, and he said your "eyewitness" was wrong. This is how fucking stupid this is.


----------



## BWK

BS Filter said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
> violence and looking for trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle.  Wearing a hat is not an incitement to violence.  The fact that people, like you, decide that the 1st Amendment no longer applies to you is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wearing a hat, in itself, is not an incitement for violence. The fact that people, like you, "protest"
> while armed and shouting threats AND wearing trump hats is the problem. Tells a story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, no one who was wearing a hat was armed and was attacked by YOUR assholes.  Had they been armed, I really doubt that your silly folk would have had the balls to attack them.  So, it looks like going armed prevents the violence that YOUR people love to engage in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's understand each other, asshole. They are not my people and they deserve to be squashed.
> I don't care what their political preferences are or what YOUR preferences are, because this is not about politics in my view. It is about behaving like adults in a Democratic society, and not about behaving like hooligans. PEACEFUL protests don't include arms, threats. or intimidation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet YOUR side has engaged in rioting, arson, looting, physical assault, and murder.  Asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet my "side" has not engaged in any violence. Antifa is on its own side. Are you as dumb as you sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a laugh.  Antifart and blm are both marxist, as are you.  You lie worse than Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What specific evidence do you have proving they are Marxists? You don't have any do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, the fact that BLM proclaims themselves to be for one, and the fact that antifart was started by Stalin, you ignorant clod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares who they claim to be for? Not me. And who gives a rat's ass who started it? I don't care who white supremacists and proud boys are for. What they are doing concerns me, not who they are for.
> Irrelevant is what that argument is. You are the ignorant clod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim to care what they do and ignore that antifart are doing EXACTLY what the nazi brownshirts did prior to the 2nd world war.
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what the Nazi Trump supporting racists are doing now.
> 
> They don't want these people getting covid relief. They vote. They want them grave yard dead. Nothing has changed with white racism. If anything it's gotten much worse. Black doctor in Indiana dies of COVID-19 after publicly complaining of racist treatment at hospital California becomes first state to surpass 2 million COVID-19 cases
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do Republicans accomplish this?  Are Republicans with covid running around kissing all the negroes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't you watch the video of the dying doctor explaining it? Of course not. If you are a Republican, you don't give a shit. Let em die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a Republican.  I'm an American.  Yeah, let the dumb shits die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are no American. You're just a monster consumed with yourself, hate, and your own insecurities. Those kinds of people are not Americans. Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna grab you and kiss you all over and give you Covid.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't doubt it a bit. You are no American, and you're a racist with issues. Tell us something we didn't already know.


----------



## BS Filter

BWK said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
> violence and looking for trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle.  Wearing a hat is not an incitement to violence.  The fact that people, like you, decide that the 1st Amendment no longer applies to you is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wearing a hat, in itself, is not an incitement for violence. The fact that people, like you, "protest"
> while armed and shouting threats AND wearing trump hats is the problem. Tells a story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, no one who was wearing a hat was armed and was attacked by YOUR assholes.  Had they been armed, I really doubt that your silly folk would have had the balls to attack them.  So, it looks like going armed prevents the violence that YOUR people love to engage in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's understand each other, asshole. They are not my people and they deserve to be squashed.
> I don't care what their political preferences are or what YOUR preferences are, because this is not about politics in my view. It is about behaving like adults in a Democratic society, and not about behaving like hooligans. PEACEFUL protests don't include arms, threats. or intimidation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet YOUR side has engaged in rioting, arson, looting, physical assault, and murder.  Asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet my "side" has not engaged in any violence. Antifa is on its own side. Are you as dumb as you sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a laugh.  Antifart and blm are both marxist, as are you.  You lie worse than Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What specific evidence do you have proving they are Marxists? You don't have any do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, the fact that BLM proclaims themselves to be for one, and the fact that antifart was started by Stalin, you ignorant clod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares who they claim to be for? Not me. And who gives a rat's ass who started it? I don't care who white supremacists and proud boys are for. What they are doing concerns me, not who they are for.
> Irrelevant is what that argument is. You are the ignorant clod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim to care what they do and ignore that antifart are doing EXACTLY what the nazi brownshirts did prior to the 2nd world war.
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what the Nazi Trump supporting racists are doing now.
> 
> They don't want these people getting covid relief. They vote. They want them grave yard dead. Nothing has changed with white racism. If anything it's gotten much worse. Black doctor in Indiana dies of COVID-19 after publicly complaining of racist treatment at hospital California becomes first state to surpass 2 million COVID-19 cases
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do Republicans accomplish this?  Are Republicans with covid running around kissing all the negroes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't you watch the video of the dying doctor explaining it? Of course not. If you are a Republican, you don't give a shit. Let em die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a Republican.  I'm an American.  Yeah, let the dumb shits die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are no American. You're just a monster consumed with yourself, hate, and your own insecurities. Those kinds of people are not Americans. Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna grab you and kiss you all over and give you Covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't doubt it a bit. You are no American, and you're a racist with issues. Tell us something we didn't already know.
Click to expand...

Tell me, is being stupid kinda like being high all the time?


----------



## BWK

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are for sure going to have a civil war after January 6th no matter who gets elected unless maybe biden concedes and that’s not likely.
> 
> if trump gets in,then the George soros  Funded BLM will burn down buildings and start riots again in major cities.
> 
> if Biden gets in which looks to be the most likely outcome,there are hundreds of thousands Of patriots I am hearing,around the  Country that  are going to arrest these democrat governors,mayors,RInos,and congress members behind this vote fraud corruption.
> 
> Trump not getting re-elected will actually probably be the best thing to happen for this country,not for the reasons this troll op and other trump haters say,but because patriots are finally going to have another 1776 it looks like to fight and take back our country from all  These criminal politicians in Washington,which embarrasses me that it’s just now going to happen when they should Have done that DECADES ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I can handle an honest loss I cannot handle the fraud in this last election and no one cares to address it. Chief Justice Roberts was overheard saying he didn't care about 2000 and his ruling during that presidential election because there were no riots in 2000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't handle proving there was fraud in the last election. How do we know this? You wouldn't have lied about it to begin with, while trying to cover for a loss you can't mentally handle. You're a sore loser in search of an excuse. And that excuse is nothing more than a lie. You are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eyewitness accounts of what they saw video footage of the fraud
> Maybe someone should explain why that's being ignored instead of saying it didn't happen. Just like the media ignored the shit with the bidens now they want to address it.
Click to expand...

Someone should explain to you the meaning of "proof."


BS Filter said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
> violence and looking for trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle.  Wearing a hat is not an incitement to violence.  The fact that people, like you, decide that the 1st Amendment no longer applies to you is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wearing a hat, in itself, is not an incitement for violence. The fact that people, like you, "protest"
> while armed and shouting threats AND wearing trump hats is the problem. Tells a story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, no one who was wearing a hat was armed and was attacked by YOUR assholes.  Had they been armed, I really doubt that your silly folk would have had the balls to attack them.  So, it looks like going armed prevents the violence that YOUR people love to engage in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's understand each other, asshole. They are not my people and they deserve to be squashed.
> I don't care what their political preferences are or what YOUR preferences are, because this is not about politics in my view. It is about behaving like adults in a Democratic society, and not about behaving like hooligans. PEACEFUL protests don't include arms, threats. or intimidation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet YOUR side has engaged in rioting, arson, looting, physical assault, and murder.  Asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet my "side" has not engaged in any violence. Antifa is on its own side. Are you as dumb as you sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a laugh.  Antifart and blm are both marxist, as are you.  You lie worse than Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What specific evidence do you have proving they are Marxists? You don't have any do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, the fact that BLM proclaims themselves to be for one, and the fact that antifart was started by Stalin, you ignorant clod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares who they claim to be for? Not me. And who gives a rat's ass who started it? I don't care who white supremacists and proud boys are for. What they are doing concerns me, not who they are for.
> Irrelevant is what that argument is. You are the ignorant clod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim to care what they do and ignore that antifart are doing EXACTLY what the nazi brownshirts did prior to the 2nd world war.
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what the Nazi Trump supporting racists are doing now.
> 
> They don't want these people getting covid relief. They vote. They want them grave yard dead. Nothing has changed with white racism. If anything it's gotten much worse. Black doctor in Indiana dies of COVID-19 after publicly complaining of racist treatment at hospital California becomes first state to surpass 2 million COVID-19 cases
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do Republicans accomplish this?  Are Republicans with covid running around kissing all the negroes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't you watch the video of the dying doctor explaining it? Of course not. If you are a Republican, you don't give a shit. Let em die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a Republican.  I'm an American.  Yeah, let the dumb shits die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are no American. You're just a monster consumed with yourself, hate, and your own insecurities. Those kinds of people are not Americans. Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna grab you and kiss you all over and give you Covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't doubt it a bit. You are no American, and you're a racist with issues. Tell us something we didn't already know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me, is being stupid kinda like being high all the time?
Click to expand...

You are a non-American racist with serious issues. Move along.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are for sure going to have a civil war after January 6th no matter who gets elected unless maybe biden concedes and that’s not likely.
> 
> if trump gets in,then the George soros  Funded BLM will burn down buildings and start riots again in major cities.
> 
> if Biden gets in which looks to be the most likely outcome,there are hundreds of thousands Of patriots I am hearing,around the  Country that  are going to arrest these democrat governors,mayors,RInos,and congress members behind this vote fraud corruption.
> 
> Trump not getting re-elected will actually probably be the best thing to happen for this country,not for the reasons this troll op and other trump haters say,but because patriots are finally going to have another 1776 it looks like to fight and take back our country from all  These criminal politicians in Washington,which embarrasses me that it’s just now going to happen when they should Have done that DECADES ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I can handle an honest loss I cannot handle the fraud in this last election and no one cares to address it. Chief Justice Roberts was overheard saying he didn't care about 2000 and his ruling during that presidential election because there were no riots in 2000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't handle proving there was fraud in the last election. How do we know this? You wouldn't have lied about it to begin with, while trying to cover for a loss you can't mentally handle. You're a sore loser in search of an excuse. And that excuse is nothing more than a lie. You are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eyewitness accounts of what they saw video footage of the fraud
> Maybe someone should explain why that's being ignored instead of saying it didn't happen. Just like the media ignored the shit with the bidens now they want to address it.
Click to expand...

Yeah really,funny they ignored it forever and now all of a sudden they,re talking about it.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

j-mac said:


> No, "hot war" will break out....American's are too apathetic to commit to it....
> 
> The best we can hope for is the Titler cycle...Which will happen.
> 
> View attachment 433600
> 
> We right now are somewhere around "selfishness, Complacency, and Apathy"....
> 
> It will move forward.


WTF you calling "we"? You absolutely cannot speak for me or mine.


----------



## BS Filter

BWK said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are for sure going to have a civil war after January 6th no matter who gets elected unless maybe biden concedes and that’s not likely.
> 
> if trump gets in,then the George soros  Funded BLM will burn down buildings and start riots again in major cities.
> 
> if Biden gets in which looks to be the most likely outcome,there are hundreds of thousands Of patriots I am hearing,around the  Country that  are going to arrest these democrat governors,mayors,RInos,and congress members behind this vote fraud corruption.
> 
> Trump not getting re-elected will actually probably be the best thing to happen for this country,not for the reasons this troll op and other trump haters say,but because patriots are finally going to have another 1776 it looks like to fight and take back our country from all  These criminal politicians in Washington,which embarrasses me that it’s just now going to happen when they should Have done that DECADES ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I can handle an honest loss I cannot handle the fraud in this last election and no one cares to address it. Chief Justice Roberts was overheard saying he didn't care about 2000 and his ruling during that presidential election because there were no riots in 2000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't handle proving there was fraud in the last election. How do we know this? You wouldn't have lied about it to begin with, while trying to cover for a loss you can't mentally handle. You're a sore loser in search of an excuse. And that excuse is nothing more than a lie. You are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eyewitness accounts of what they saw video footage of the fraud
> Maybe someone should explain why that's being ignored instead of saying it didn't happen. Just like the media ignored the shit with the bidens now they want to address it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone should explain to you the meaning of "proof."
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
> violence and looking for trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle.  Wearing a hat is not an incitement to violence.  The fact that people, like you, decide that the 1st Amendment no longer applies to you is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wearing a hat, in itself, is not an incitement for violence. The fact that people, like you, "protest"
> while armed and shouting threats AND wearing trump hats is the problem. Tells a story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, no one who was wearing a hat was armed and was attacked by YOUR assholes.  Had they been armed, I really doubt that your silly folk would have had the balls to attack them.  So, it looks like going armed prevents the violence that YOUR people love to engage in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's understand each other, asshole. They are not my people and they deserve to be squashed.
> I don't care what their political preferences are or what YOUR preferences are, because this is not about politics in my view. It is about behaving like adults in a Democratic society, and not about behaving like hooligans. PEACEFUL protests don't include arms, threats. or intimidation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet YOUR side has engaged in rioting, arson, looting, physical assault, and murder.  Asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet my "side" has not engaged in any violence. Antifa is on its own side. Are you as dumb as you sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a laugh.  Antifart and blm are both marxist, as are you.  You lie worse than Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What specific evidence do you have proving they are Marxists? You don't have any do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, the fact that BLM proclaims themselves to be for one, and the fact that antifart was started by Stalin, you ignorant clod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares who they claim to be for? Not me. And who gives a rat's ass who started it? I don't care who white supremacists and proud boys are for. What they are doing concerns me, not who they are for.
> Irrelevant is what that argument is. You are the ignorant clod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim to care what they do and ignore that antifart are doing EXACTLY what the nazi brownshirts did prior to the 2nd world war.
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what the Nazi Trump supporting racists are doing now.
> 
> They don't want these people getting covid relief. They vote. They want them grave yard dead. Nothing has changed with white racism. If anything it's gotten much worse. Black doctor in Indiana dies of COVID-19 after publicly complaining of racist treatment at hospital California becomes first state to surpass 2 million COVID-19 cases
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do Republicans accomplish this?  Are Republicans with covid running around kissing all the negroes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't you watch the video of the dying doctor explaining it? Of course not. If you are a Republican, you don't give a shit. Let em die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a Republican.  I'm an American.  Yeah, let the dumb shits die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are no American. You're just a monster consumed with yourself, hate, and your own insecurities. Those kinds of people are not Americans. Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna grab you and kiss you all over and give you Covid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't doubt it a bit. You are no American, and you're a racist with issues. Tell us something we didn't already know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me, is being stupid kinda like being high all the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a non-American racist with serious issues. Move along.
Click to expand...

BOO


----------



## 9thIDdoc

*
Tender Turner*

tSlponmsor3enhd  · 
AT&T got a contract to do forensic audit on Dominion voting machines and those machines were being moved to Nashville this past week.
The former owner of the AT&T building in Nashville, William Kennard, is a board member for Cerberus Capital Management and AT&T.... He also was Bill Clinton’s FCC chair, and Obama’s Ambassador to the EU.
Dominion voting is owned by Cerberus Capital Management.... Cerberus is run by Staple Street Execs.  Joe Bidens Brother in Law, Steven Owens, is the cofounder of Staple Street Execs along with William Kennard (mentioned above).
Super Computer in TN was connected to the AT&T internet in NASHVILLE.... yesterday evening the Cumberland river cooling system was compromised due to internet outage and Supercomputer fried.....
If you don’t know, “Kraken” is a reference to a supercomputer former prosecuter, Sidney Powell, has been talking about.
So, the explosion “just happened” to be at the AT&T location where they “just so happen” to control the cooling system for the super computer and house the dominion voting machines and drives for forensic audit...
Does it make sense now why no lives were lost?  Does it make sense now why the FBI task lead couldn’t even put together a coherent sentence in the press conference yesterday?  Does it make sense why the mayor was making light of the situation, almost laughing yesterday?
*Still think we are all crazy?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BWK said:


> There exists no voter fraud corruption, and you are a liar pedaling the nonsense. Grow the fuck up.
> 
> By the way, the election is over dumb ass.



If that is what we are to conclude, then we must also conclude that at least half of the American public are either too stupid or too ignorant to vote.  For the sake of our country, I would hope it's a fact that the election was stolen.


----------



## protectionist

Ray From Cleveland said:


> A civil war is not necessary.  What we should do is have two countries instead of one.  Divided this land north to south.  Democrats will get the west part of our current country where their precious Mexican border is, and the conservatives will get the east.  They won't have to put up with us, and best of all, we won't have to put up with them.  Since I'm on the east side, once the Democrats move out, my property value will double overnight.


Of course.  I can't believe that this wasn't done years ago. Should have been. There's no reason for us to be bickering all the time.  There should be a United Blue States of America, and a United Red States of America.  Simple as that.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BWK said:


> Whatever fazes out dirty energy, should be the end game for all. I don't give a shit how it gets there, as long as it gets there.



You  will when you are shelling out a couple hundred bucks a month more in fuel costs than you are now.  Then you will complain it's big oil that's causing the problem, or big business not paying their workers enough that's contributing to the decline of the middle-class.  Because remember: It's never Democrat policies like higher corporate or business taxes that do it, or the weak border stance, higher fuel costs, ushering in foreigners into the country suppressing American wages.  It's Ronald Reagan's fault.  A guy that left office over 30 years ago that will be the cause of our economic decline.


----------



## protectionist

Ray From Cleveland said:


> If that is what we are to conclude, then we must also conclude that at least half of the American public are either too stupid or too ignorant to vote.  For the sake of our country, I would hope it's a fact that the election was stolen.


It's a fact, and we all know it, including the left, despite their ridiculous pretenses.


----------



## Bobob

westwall said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said and true for sure. Many trumpers are not able to see the big picture that you have just outlined in very understandable language. You pointed out the scenario that will definitely unfold if they carry out their threats of violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched citizens get attacked for simply wearing a MAGA cap.  Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean that you are going to get even? 2 wrongs? Fuck you. Those "MAGA" hats that you wear
> when you attend your armed "non-violent" protests tell a different story and are inciteful, which is exactly what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hats are inciteful?
> 
> Maybe y'all should learn to control your emotions.  No one else is obligated to do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your approach is inciteful. Maybe you should learn to control your actions instead of threatening
> violence and looking for trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot meet kettle.  Wearing a hat is not an incitement to violence.  The fact that people, like you, decide that the 1st Amendment no longer applies to you is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wearing a hat, in itself, is not an incitement for violence. The fact that people, like you, "protest"
> while armed and shouting threats AND wearing trump hats is the problem. Tells a story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, no one who was wearing a hat was armed and was attacked by YOUR assholes.  Had they been armed, I really doubt that your silly folk would have had the balls to attack them.  So, it looks like going armed prevents the violence that YOUR people love to engage in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's understand each other, asshole. They are not my people and they deserve to be squashed.
> I don't care what their political preferences are or what YOUR preferences are, because this is not about politics in my view. It is about behaving like adults in a Democratic society, and not about behaving like hooligans. PEACEFUL protests don't include arms, threats. or intimidation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet YOUR side has engaged in rioting, arson, looting, physical assault, and murder.  Asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet my "side" has not engaged in any violence. Antifa is on its own side. Are you as dumb as you sound?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a laugh.  Antifart and blm are both marxist, as are you.  You lie worse than Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What specific evidence do you have proving they are Marxists? You don't have any do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, the fact that BLM proclaims themselves to be for one, and the fact that antifart was started by Stalin, you ignorant clod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cares who they claim to be for? Not me. And who gives a rat's ass who started it? I don't care who white supremacists and proud boys are for. What they are doing concerns me, not who they are for.
> Irrelevant is what that argument is. You are the ignorant clod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claim to care what they do and ignore that antifart are doing EXACTLY what the nazi brownshirts did prior to the 2nd world war.
> 
> Sure.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the history lesson and so what?


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that is what we are to conclude, then we must also conclude that at least half of the American public are either too stupid or too ignorant to vote.  For the sake of our country, I would hope it's a fact that the election was stolen.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fact, and we all know it, including the left, despite their ridiculous pretenses.
Click to expand...

You have produced zero evidence of that being the case. You are nothing more than a shit starter, and a pos liar.


----------



## BWK

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever fazes out dirty energy, should be the end game for all. I don't give a shit how it gets there, as long as it gets there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You  will when you are shelling out a couple hundred bucks a month more in fuel costs than you are now.  Then you will complain it's big oil that's causing the problem, or big business not paying their workers enough that's contributing to the decline of the middle-class.  Because remember: It's never Democrat policies like higher corporate or business taxes that do it, or the weak border stance, higher fuel costs, ushering in foreigners into the country suppressing American wages.  It's Ronald Reagan's fault.  A guy that left office over 30 years ago that will be the cause of our economic decline.
Click to expand...

Your post is so unbelievably ignorant, it's hard to know where to begin. You have no stats or intelligent projections over fuel costs in the future. 

"Weak border stance?" Are you fucking kidding me? We are the one's who caused massive illegal immigration with our imperialist agenda; Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com  No more chicken shit excuses about foreigners. We caused the problem, now give them their countries back. CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor

Ronald Reagan has been the reason for our economic decline for forty years;


----------



## BS Filter

BWK said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever fazes out dirty energy, should be the end game for all. I don't give a shit how it gets there, as long as it gets there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You  will when you are shelling out a couple hundred bucks a month more in fuel costs than you are now.  Then you will complain it's big oil that's causing the problem, or big business not paying their workers enough that's contributing to the decline of the middle-class.  Because remember: It's never Democrat policies like higher corporate or business taxes that do it, or the weak border stance, higher fuel costs, ushering in foreigners into the country suppressing American wages.  It's Ronald Reagan's fault.  A guy that left office over 30 years ago that will be the cause of our economic decline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post is so unbelievably ignorant, it's hard to know where to begin. You have no stats or intelligent projections over fuel costs in the future.
> 
> "Weak border stance?" Are you fucking kidding me? We are the one's who caused massive illegal immigration with our imperialist agenda; Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com  No more chicken shit excuses about foreigners. We caused the problem, now give them their countries back. CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor
> 
> Ronald Reagan has been the reason for our economic decline for forty years;View attachment 434170
Click to expand...

Love those propaganda graphs you commies use.  Naive college kids think they're real.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BWK said:


> Your post is so unbelievably ignorant, it's hard to know where to begin. You have no stats or intelligent projections over fuel costs in the future.
> 
> "Weak border stance?" Are you fucking kidding me? We are the one's who caused massive illegal immigration with our imperialist agenda; Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com No more chicken shit excuses about foreigners. We caused the problem, now give them their countries back. CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor
> 
> Ronald Reagan has been the reason for our economic decline for forty years;



He has?  How?  Go into detail please. 

We didn't cause anything to make people want to come here.  It's leftist bullshit from the typical _blame America first_ crowd.  They come here because we created the greatest and wealthiest country in the world with decent jobs, ability to make a living, the ability to invest and be your own boss if you desire.  Our social programs is another piece of crap that draws flies to it.  


UnAmerican Democrats are more than happy to sellout the country for power and greed. They could care less about real Americans. I'll even go as far as to say some Republicans are in that group as well.


----------



## daveman

BWK said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay? That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does. Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what gets added to our debt are the deficits.  That is to say, the spending that our income tax revenues don't cover, that's what gets added to the debt.  If our income tax revenues only paid the interest, then we'd be on the verge of an economic collapse because once we can not meet our interest payment obligations, nobody will ever lend us a dime and we would be officially bankrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just made the best case yet for not handing out to the rich, a $2 trillion dollar tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much of what other people earn is your fair share?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the typical horse and buggy idiot, who feels beholden to corporations. And you must be the horse who hasn't the sense enough to understand that it's the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always funny when people who can't think for themselves believe they can dictate what other people think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You serve your masters well, and you will be rewarded.
> 
> LOL!  Just kidding.  They don't give a shit about you.  Before the next election they'll give a few speeches in black churches and say they gonna he'p the po black folk this time fo sho, and you'll make heart eyes at them and pull the D lever exactly as programmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you take a non-existent argument that you gave up on, and turn into racist rant. You really do have problems. People like you must be miserable souls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  I'm satisfied with what I've earned.  I don't demand what other people have.
> 
> As far as your hollow racism charge, I believe you can succeed on your own without the help of white liberals.
> 
> Democrats disagree.  And you've taken their side.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't be that ignorant of math. No one is that fucking ignorant.
Click to expand...

Math says you need white liberals' help to succeed?  Well, that's different.


----------



## BWK

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> There exists no voter fraud corruption, and you are a liar pedaling the nonsense. Grow the fuck up.
> 
> By the way, the election is over dumb ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is what we are to conclude, then we must also conclude that at least half of the American public are either too stupid or too ignorant to vote.  For the sake of our country, I would hope it's a fact that the election was stolen.
Click to expand...

You obviously are blind to stupid and ignorance, and that's why you lost. "Stupid and ignorance",  is when you believe an election was stolen, when there was zero evidence found. 

Stupid and ignorance, is when you vote for someone who has criminal liability, and you ignore that truth, and pretend it never happened.


----------



## BWK

daveman said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay? That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does. Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what gets added to our debt are the deficits.  That is to say, the spending that our income tax revenues don't cover, that's what gets added to the debt.  If our income tax revenues only paid the interest, then we'd be on the verge of an economic collapse because once we can not meet our interest payment obligations, nobody will ever lend us a dime and we would be officially bankrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just made the best case yet for not handing out to the rich, a $2 trillion dollar tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much of what other people earn is your fair share?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the typical horse and buggy idiot, who feels beholden to corporations. And you must be the horse who hasn't the sense enough to understand that it's the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always funny when people who can't think for themselves believe they can dictate what other people think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You serve your masters well, and you will be rewarded.
> 
> LOL!  Just kidding.  They don't give a shit about you.  Before the next election they'll give a few speeches in black churches and say they gonna he'p the po black folk this time fo sho, and you'll make heart eyes at them and pull the D lever exactly as programmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you take a non-existent argument that you gave up on, and turn into racist rant. You really do have problems. People like you must be miserable souls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  I'm satisfied with what I've earned.  I don't demand what other people have.
> 
> As far as your hollow racism charge, I believe you can succeed on your own without the help of white liberals.
> 
> Democrats disagree.  And you've taken their side.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't be that ignorant of math. No one is that fucking ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Math says you need white liberals' help to succeed?  Well, that's different.
Click to expand...

Your Math says you are too stupid to understand Math.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BWK said:


> You obviously are blind to stupid and ignorance, and that's why you lost. "Stupid and ignorance", is when you believe an election was stolen, when there was zero evidence found.
> 
> Stupid and ignorance, is when you vote for someone who has criminal liability, and you ignore that truth, and pretend it never happened.



Donald Trump was not associated with an FBI investigation in his son that he was part of, that was the guy you voted for.  Donald Trump never spent one day in jail his entire life.  Like I said, there can't be that many stupid people who would vote for a guy with dementia that has zero positive plans for our country over a guy that proved himself to be the best leader we've had in over 20 year.  It makes zero sense.


----------



## BWK

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is so unbelievably ignorant, it's hard to know where to begin. You have no stats or intelligent projections over fuel costs in the future.
> 
> "Weak border stance?" Are you fucking kidding me? We are the one's who caused massive illegal immigration with our imperialist agenda; Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com No more chicken shit excuses about foreigners. We caused the problem, now give them their countries back. CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor
> 
> Ronald Reagan has been the reason for our economic decline for forty years;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has?  How?  Go into detail please.
> 
> We didn't cause anything to make people want to come here.  It's leftist bullshit from the typical _blame America first_ crowd.  They come here because we created the greatest and wealthiest country in the world with decent jobs, ability to make a living, the ability to invest and be your own boss if you desire.  Our social programs is another piece of crap that draws flies to it.
> 
> 
> UnAmerican Democrats are more than happy to sellout the country for power and greed. They could care less about real Americans. I'll even go as far as to say some Republicans are in that group as well.
Click to expand...

My link outlines everything you need to know;  Vulture chart - Google Search


We caused exactly everything for people to want to come here. My links point that out in specific detail. You have to be a raving idiot or a liar, not to comprehend what those links are telling us. There is no Leftist bs to contend with. Only the truth as to what we did to these countries. And how do we know this? Your own defense and ranting tell us nothing, and proves even less. You aren't saying a goddamn thing other than nonsensical rants that make you look like a total idiot. No one has ever made an intelligent argument against the one's I put forward. We have only ourselves to blame.

Why don't you try and make sense for a change instead of blaming Democrats for your own weak, non-existent argument? You are fucking pathetic and disgusting trying to blame others for an argument you don't even have.


----------



## BWK

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously are blind to stupid and ignorance, and that's why you lost. "Stupid and ignorance", is when you believe an election was stolen, when there was zero evidence found.
> 
> Stupid and ignorance, is when you vote for someone who has criminal liability, and you ignore that truth, and pretend it never happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump was not associated with an FBI investigation in his son that he was part of, that was the guy you voted for.  Donald Trump never spent one day in jail his entire life.  Like I said, there can't be that many stupid people who would vote for a guy with dementia that has zero positive plans for our country over a guy that proved himself to be the best leader we've had in over 20 year.  It makes zero sense.
Click to expand...

Donald Trump is going to jail over multiple crimes he will be indicted for. 

Joe Biden was not part of any investigation into his son. 

Anyone who voted for a guy who stole money from a charity that was supposed to go to children with cancer, is as bad as Trump. We know who and what Trump is. But it says more about how bad his voters really are.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

BWK said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that is what we are to conclude, then we must also conclude that at least half of the American public are either too stupid or too ignorant to vote.  For the sake of our country, I would hope it's a fact that the election was stolen.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fact, and we all know it, including the left, despite their ridiculous pretenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have produced zero evidence of that being the case. You are nothing more than a shit starter, and a pos liar.
Click to expand...

You should talk about "shit starters", you've done nothing this entire thread other than taunt, slander, and curse people. You make no attempt to discuss the topic or anything else. You've more than proven that you are just too stupid and nasty to engage in rational discussion. Pathetic.


----------



## Circe

BWK said:


> Anyone who voted for a guy who stole money from a charity that was supposed to go to children with cancer, is as bad as Trump. We know who and what Trump is. But it says more about how bad his voters really are.


Sheeeeeeeeeeeesh. I'm a Trump voter. Twice, & more is better. What, you think we're rare? Why are you even here if you want to stay away from Trump voters??


----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## BWK

Circe said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who voted for a guy who stole money from a charity that was supposed to go to children with cancer, is as bad as Trump. We know who and what Trump is. But it says more about how bad his voters really are.
> 
> 
> 
> Sheeeeeeeeeeeesh. I'm a Trump voter. Twice, & more is better. What, you think we're rare? Why are you even here if you want to stay away from Trump voters??
Click to expand...

Where do you get the idea I think you all are rare? HUH? What's that got to do with anything? And who said I wanted to stay away? Lol! You make shit up as a distraction from the real issue. You, along with the rest of Trump voters are simply bad people. That's my point. And I made a good one.


----------



## BWK

9thIDdoc said:


> View attachment 434191


Trump was never involved. That's what you voted for.


----------



## daveman

BWK said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay? That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does. Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what gets added to our debt are the deficits.  That is to say, the spending that our income tax revenues don't cover, that's what gets added to the debt.  If our income tax revenues only paid the interest, then we'd be on the verge of an economic collapse because once we can not meet our interest payment obligations, nobody will ever lend us a dime and we would be officially bankrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just made the best case yet for not handing out to the rich, a $2 trillion dollar tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much of what other people earn is your fair share?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the typical horse and buggy idiot, who feels beholden to corporations. And you must be the horse who hasn't the sense enough to understand that it's the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always funny when people who can't think for themselves believe they can dictate what other people think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You serve your masters well, and you will be rewarded.
> 
> LOL!  Just kidding.  They don't give a shit about you.  Before the next election they'll give a few speeches in black churches and say they gonna he'p the po black folk this time fo sho, and you'll make heart eyes at them and pull the D lever exactly as programmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you take a non-existent argument that you gave up on, and turn into racist rant. You really do have problems. People like you must be miserable souls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  I'm satisfied with what I've earned.  I don't demand what other people have.
> 
> As far as your hollow racism charge, I believe you can succeed on your own without the help of white liberals.
> 
> Democrats disagree.  And you've taken their side.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't be that ignorant of math. No one is that fucking ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Math says you need white liberals' help to succeed?  Well, that's different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Math says you are too stupid to understand Math.
Click to expand...

2+2=5.  Got it.


----------



## BWK

BS Filter said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever fazes out dirty energy, should be the end game for all. I don't give a shit how it gets there, as long as it gets there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You  will when you are shelling out a couple hundred bucks a month more in fuel costs than you are now.  Then you will complain it's big oil that's causing the problem, or big business not paying their workers enough that's contributing to the decline of the middle-class.  Because remember: It's never Democrat policies like higher corporate or business taxes that do it, or the weak border stance, higher fuel costs, ushering in foreigners into the country suppressing American wages.  It's Ronald Reagan's fault.  A guy that left office over 30 years ago that will be the cause of our economic decline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post is so unbelievably ignorant, it's hard to know where to begin. You have no stats or intelligent projections over fuel costs in the future.
> 
> "Weak border stance?" Are you fucking kidding me? We are the one's who caused massive illegal immigration with our imperialist agenda; Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com  No more chicken shit excuses about foreigners. We caused the problem, now give them their countries back. CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor
> 
> Ronald Reagan has been the reason for our economic decline for forty years;View attachment 434170
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love those propaganda graphs you commies use.  Naive college kids think they're real.
Click to expand...

This coming from the one who wants to talk about others not being able to  have a rational discussion.  It is rational. Now debate it, or debunk it as not true with another proven link. Show us you understand the meaning of rational.


----------



## BWK

daveman said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay? That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does. Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what gets added to our debt are the deficits.  That is to say, the spending that our income tax revenues don't cover, that's what gets added to the debt.  If our income tax revenues only paid the interest, then we'd be on the verge of an economic collapse because once we can not meet our interest payment obligations, nobody will ever lend us a dime and we would be officially bankrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just made the best case yet for not handing out to the rich, a $2 trillion dollar tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much of what other people earn is your fair share?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the typical horse and buggy idiot, who feels beholden to corporations. And you must be the horse who hasn't the sense enough to understand that it's the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always funny when people who can't think for themselves believe they can dictate what other people think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You serve your masters well, and you will be rewarded.
> 
> LOL!  Just kidding.  They don't give a shit about you.  Before the next election they'll give a few speeches in black churches and say they gonna he'p the po black folk this time fo sho, and you'll make heart eyes at them and pull the D lever exactly as programmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you take a non-existent argument that you gave up on, and turn into racist rant. You really do have problems. People like you must be miserable souls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  I'm satisfied with what I've earned.  I don't demand what other people have.
> 
> As far as your hollow racism charge, I believe you can succeed on your own without the help of white liberals.
> 
> Democrats disagree.  And you've taken their side.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't be that ignorant of math. No one is that fucking ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Math says you need white liberals' help to succeed?  Well, that's different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Math says you are too stupid to understand Math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2+2=5.  Got it.
Click to expand...

You can't be more than ten years old with your immature silliness. Scram! You are boring.


----------



## BWK

Circe said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who voted for a guy who stole money from a charity that was supposed to go to children with cancer, is as bad as Trump. We know who and what Trump is. But it says more about how bad his voters really are.
> 
> 
> 
> Sheeeeeeeeeeeesh. I'm a Trump voter. Twice, & more is better. What, you think we're rare? Why are you even here if you want to stay away from Trump voters??
Click to expand...

  This is the pos of the world you voted for. Very bad fucking people. The worst of the worst. Show me how I am wrong.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> You have produced zero evidence of that being the case. You are nothing more than a shit starter, and a pos liar.


You know it was stolen, and I've posted plenty of evidence, in this forum.  Brain.

You think they're going to steal an election all over the country, and nobody is going to know ? This is mass insanity.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Where do you get the idea I think you all are rare? HUH? What's that got to do with anything? And who said I wanted to stay away? Lol! You make shit up as a distraction from the real issue. You, along with the rest of Trump voters are simply bad people. That's my point. And I made a good one.


YOU are the bad people. Dishonest Democrats who won't stand up straight and tall with integrity, and admit Biden lost, and lost massively. Instead, you lie and cheat, and try to steal a US election.  

You are lucky Trump supporters aren't running all over the country and shooting you down like the filthy dogs that you are. That's what you would deserve.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Show me how I am wrong.


Your moron video is from MSNBC.  Nothing more need be said.


----------



## protectionist

9thIDdoc said:


> View attachment 434191


Biden supporters should get a one way plane ticket to China.


----------



## RAYRAY

Synthaholic said:


> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you call assaulting's and killing  Trump Supporters? A friendly game of tag.  The left has proven to be the real animals I will not risk the life of my family lying down with treacherous hate filled communist.
Click to expand...


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have produced zero evidence of that being the case. You are nothing more than a shit starter, and a pos liar.
> 
> 
> 
> You know it was stolen, and I've posted plenty of evidence, in this forum.  Brain.
> 
> You think they're going to steal an election all over the country, and nobody is going to know ? This is mass insanity.
Click to expand...

You are a liar who has posted zero evidence. Make believe is not evidence. Try again.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me how I am wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Your moron video is from MSNBC.  Nothing more need be said.
Click to expand...

And you will never produce a countering video or documentation that proves them wrong.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 434191
> 
> 
> 
> Biden supporters should get a one way plane ticket to China.
Click to expand...

You are a sore loser who mentally cannot handle the fact that we had a legal election, while you invent non-existent evidence of voter fraud. Pitiful ass people.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get the idea I think you all are rare? HUH? What's that got to do with anything? And who said I wanted to stay away? Lol! You make shit up as a distraction from the real issue. You, along with the rest of Trump voters are simply bad people. That's my point. And I made a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are the bad people. Dishonest Democrats who won't stand up straight and tall with integrity, and admit Biden lost, and lost massively. Instead, you lie and cheat, and try to steal a US election.
> 
> You are lucky Trump supporters aren't running all over the country and shooting you down like the filthy dogs that you are. That's what you would deserve.
Click to expand...

Your shameless lying and idiotic notions of shooting people down who have done nothing more than vote legally, comes straight from a coward. You are such a fucking coward on so many levels. You are so mentally sick from a loss you can't prove was stolen, that you take out  your own weaknesses, by ranting about folks being lucky people aren't shooting them. Do it ass hole. Don't talk about it. If you are that sick in the head over an election you lost fairly, than fuck you. I could give two shits that you can't take losing an election, And as for your lying about having evidence, we'll,  you just plain suck at it. Take your sore losing ass on down the road, or start shooting ass hole. These fucking weak bastards aren't shit.


----------



## BWK

Your own party knows you all suck. WTF is wrong with you people? You're totally fucking mental. Grow the fuck up.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BWK said:


> Your own party knows you all suck. WTF is wrong with you people? You're totally fucking mental. Grow the fuck up.



There were TDS anti-Trumper Republicans from the start. Do you have a point here?


----------



## BWK

msnbc.com/msnbc/watch/trump-signs-900-billion-covid-relief-package-98458693947  So now Trump signs the bill.      He agreed to the bill until he didn't, then he did. This dumb bastard is like a chicken with the head cut off. He never gave a shit to begin with.

And by the way people, $600 dollars barely feeds a family for a week, much less pay rent and utilities. Trump dropped this ball in a big way, because he never had the ball in his little hands to begin with.


----------



## BWK

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your own party knows you all suck. WTF is wrong with you people? You're totally fucking mental. Grow the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were TDS anti-Trumper Republicans from the start. Do you have a point here?
Click to expand...

Grow the fuck up. That is lame as shit.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BWK said:


> Donald Trump is going to jail over multiple crimes he will be indicted for.



You mean like George W Bush was? 



BWK said:


> Joe Biden was not part of any investigation into his son.



The FBI is investigating coke head for his dealings in China.  According to Tony Bobolinski, a proud vet, a successful businessman, a Democrat voter and supporter, Joe is part of Hunter's operations, and they even met at a restaurant to discuss it.  You know, the big guy?  



BWK said:


> Anyone who voted for a guy who stole money from a charity that was supposed to go to children with cancer, is as bad as Trump. We know who and what Trump is. But it says more about how bad his voters really are.



Trump's campaign took money from a charity Trump created and served many children with cancer.  The money would have never been there without Donald Trump.  It was misuse of campaign finances, just like that Kenyan lawn jockey did and had to repay.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BWK said:


> My link outlines everything you need to know; Vulture chart - Google Search
> 
> 
> We caused exactly everything for people to want to come here. My links point that out in specific detail. You have to be a raving idiot or a liar, not to comprehend what those links are telling us. There is no Leftist bs to contend with. Only the truth as to what we did to these countries. And how do we know this? Your own defense and ranting tell us nothing, and proves even less. You aren't saying a goddamn thing other than nonsensical rants that make you look like a total idiot. No one has ever made an intelligent argument against the one's I put forward. We have only ourselves to blame.
> 
> Why don't you try and make sense for a change instead of blaming Democrats for your own weak, non-existent argument? You are fucking pathetic and disgusting trying to blame others for an argument you don't even have.



You and your other commies are constantly blaming America for every ill around the world, just like your last leader.  If you think your country is responsible for all the world problems, maybe it's about time for you to find another country to live in; you know, a country that doesn't cause these so-called problems.  

These people live in shit countries that are ran by corrupt governments, that made no advancements towards a modern society, and are ran by crime and criminals.  We are not responsible for that, nor are we responsible for every country we had interactions with around the world.  They were shit countries 50 years ago, shit countries today, and will continue to be shit countries in 50 years from now.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

BWK said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever fazes out dirty energy, should be the end game for all. I don't give a shit how it gets there, as long as it gets there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You  will when you are shelling out a couple hundred bucks a month more in fuel costs than you are now.  Then you will complain it's big oil that's causing the problem, or big business not paying their workers enough that's contributing to the decline of the middle-class.  Because remember: It's never Democrat policies like higher corporate or business taxes that do it, or the weak border stance, higher fuel costs, ushering in foreigners into the country suppressing American wages.  It's Ronald Reagan's fault.  A guy that left office over 30 years ago that will be the cause of our economic decline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post is so unbelievably ignorant, it's hard to know where to begin. You have no stats or intelligent projections over fuel costs in the future.
> 
> "Weak border stance?" Are you fucking kidding me? We are the one's who caused massive illegal immigration with our imperialist agenda; Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com  No more chicken shit excuses about foreigners. We caused the problem, now give them their countries back. CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor
> 
> Ronald Reagan has been the reason for our economic decline for forty years;View attachment 434170
Click to expand...

The most intelligent solution to that problem would be to simply annex everything down to the Panama canal. They could then become American citizens, we could tax the shit out of them, and let the rest of us live off their tax money for awhile.  Only fair.


----------



## BWK

9thIDdoc said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever fazes out dirty energy, should be the end game for all. I don't give a shit how it gets there, as long as it gets there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You  will when you are shelling out a couple hundred bucks a month more in fuel costs than you are now.  Then you will complain it's big oil that's causing the problem, or big business not paying their workers enough that's contributing to the decline of the middle-class.  Because remember: It's never Democrat policies like higher corporate or business taxes that do it, or the weak border stance, higher fuel costs, ushering in foreigners into the country suppressing American wages.  It's Ronald Reagan's fault.  A guy that left office over 30 years ago that will be the cause of our economic decline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post is so unbelievably ignorant, it's hard to know where to begin. You have no stats or intelligent projections over fuel costs in the future.
> 
> "Weak border stance?" Are you fucking kidding me? We are the one's who caused massive illegal immigration with our imperialist agenda; Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com  No more chicken shit excuses about foreigners. We caused the problem, now give them their countries back. CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor
> 
> Ronald Reagan has been the reason for our economic decline for forty years;View attachment 434170
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The most intelligent solution to that problem would be to simply annex everything down to the Panama canal. They could then become American citizens, we could tax the shit out of them, and let the rest of us live off their tax money for awhile.  Only fair.
Click to expand...

BS! WE already stole what they had. Nothing fair about taxing the shit out of them over something we already stole.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

BWK said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 434191
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was never involved. That's what you voted for.
Click to expand...

You aren't paying attention. President Trump wanted a 2K stimulus without all the gifts to other nations that don't even like us. Congress insisted on $600 and a hugh waste of taxpayer money. I'm sorry he didn't stick to a veto.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

BWK said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever fazes out dirty energy, should be the end game for all. I don't give a shit how it gets there, as long as it gets there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You  will when you are shelling out a couple hundred bucks a month more in fuel costs than you are now.  Then you will complain it's big oil that's causing the problem, or big business not paying their workers enough that's contributing to the decline of the middle-class.  Because remember: It's never Democrat policies like higher corporate or business taxes that do it, or the weak border stance, higher fuel costs, ushering in foreigners into the country suppressing American wages.  It's Ronald Reagan's fault.  A guy that left office over 30 years ago that will be the cause of our economic decline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post is so unbelievably ignorant, it's hard to know where to begin. You have no stats or intelligent projections over fuel costs in the future.
> 
> "Weak border stance?" Are you fucking kidding me? We are the one's who caused massive illegal immigration with our imperialist agenda; Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com  No more chicken shit excuses about foreigners. We caused the problem, now give them their countries back. CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor
> 
> Ronald Reagan has been the reason for our economic decline for forty years;View attachment 434170
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The most intelligent solution to that problem would be to simply annex everything down to the Panama canal. They could then become American citizens, we could tax the shit out of them, and let the rest of us live off their tax money for awhile.  Only fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BS! WE already stole what they had. Nothing fair about taxing the shit out of them over something we already stole.
Click to expand...

BS yourself. What was "stolen" that is the cause of your whining? That plan would make them the gift of American citizenship that they seem so determined to steal. Why shouldn't they have the shit taxed out of them like the rest of us?


----------



## anotherlife

Synthaholic said:


> This ex-military guy wrote this Twitter thread. All the fantasy tough guys should read it before grabbing your next bag of Cheetos.
> 
> Are you calling for civil war?
> 
> You’ve clearly never seen what civil war can wreak, because you don’t want that shit for your people.
> 
> You can’t handle wearing a mask for a few minutes, but you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> You think it will be fun hiking to the nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month? You’ll be ok waiting in line with thousands of others for food while hoping a bomb didn’t drop off target and hit you?
> 
> Every one of you thinks you’ll be the tough warlord while you’re at best likely to end up as someone’s supply mule, forced to cough up whatever you’ve scraped up to some badder thug than you, because 99.9% chances are you ain’t the top dog
> 
> You think you’ll be ok because you’ve got a bunch of guns and you’ve been training, but what happens to your kids, your mom combattant family? No matter how tough things can be now, they’ll be a thousand times worse for everyone if SHTF.
> 
> Looking for a place to stay alive in February when your house is a bombed out husk or has been burnt to the ground is fucking awesome, trust me.
> 
> Think you’re too well prepared and that won’t happen to you and your family? Check out the civil wars that have happened in other countries in the past 20 years. A 2.0 will be just as bad or worse.
> 
> You may think you want that. To live your little adventure sticking it to libs or whatever, but reality will hit you in the face like a sledge hammer at some point, and you’ll realize that this is all way more than you bargained for.
> 
> If you think you have nothing to lose, I guarantee you’ll look back and realize how much you had and just tossed it into America’s funeral pyre so that you could satisfy a fantasy rather than dealing with reality.
> 
> So that you could do everything America’s enemies have been praying and pushing for America to do: tear itself apart. Because that is the only way it can be defeated.
> 
> You’re a patriot that wants America to be strong and relevant? Then don’t let it come to this, because the biggest loser will be America, and you’ll be handing victory to those enemies on a silver platter.
> 
> I'm glad this thread is resonating.
> 
> I don't have a SoundCloud, but remember that climate change amplifies all the issues that lead to conflict and has led to the collapse of many mighty civilizations in the past.
> 
> It's a national security imperative to address it.
> 
> Presenting my excuses to all my brothers and sisters in arms commenting on here. This thread has blown up and I don’t have time to write to each of you. Thank you so much for your response & your input.
> 
> You all have important stories to tell to help bring the national conversation back to reality and help bring people back from the edge of the chasm we are edging toward.
> 
> 
> The original tweet:


No we don't want a civil war, but now that the coronavirus is dying down, people are still too white and also breathe too much air.


----------



## j-mac

9thIDdoc said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, "hot war" will break out....American's are too apathetic to commit to it....
> 
> The best we can hope for is the Titler cycle...Which will happen.
> 
> View attachment 433600
> 
> We right now are somewhere around "selfishness, Complacency, and Apathy"....
> 
> It will move forward.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF you calling "we"? You absolutely cannot speak for me or mine.
Click to expand...


Don‘t plan to....Look, if you think violence is the answer here, it’s not. And promoting such on the internet only makes you look unserious.


----------



## Bobob

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is so unbelievably ignorant, it's hard to know where to begin. You have no stats or intelligent projections over fuel costs in the future.
> 
> "Weak border stance?" Are you fucking kidding me? We are the one's who caused massive illegal immigration with our imperialist agenda; Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com No more chicken shit excuses about foreigners. We caused the problem, now give them their countries back. CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor
> 
> Ronald Reagan has been the reason for our economic decline for forty years;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has?  How?  Go into detail please.
> 
> We didn't cause anything to make people want to come here.  It's leftist bullshit from the typical _blame America first_ crowd.  They come here because we created the greatest and wealthiest country in the world with decent jobs, ability to make a living, the ability to invest and be your own boss if you desire.  Our social programs is another piece of crap that draws flies to it.
> 
> 
> UnAmerican Democrats are more than happy to sellout the country for power and greed. They could care less about real Americans. I'll even go as far as to say some Republicans are in that group as well.
Click to expand...

You are uninformed. We indeed do have much responsibility for the conditions in those Central American countries, resulting in mass emigrations. We coddled and supported those dictators who ruled those countries in the name of oil, resulting in squalor and fear for life in those countries. We sent
dollars and food which ended up in the hands of the bad guys--over and over again.
The immigrants come here because they have nowhere else to go, recognizing that they have a chance of survival here. This is not "leftist" bullshit, but it is fact history which you can study in any history book. Your education is lacking. Not surprising that you don't see the big picture. Understand history
so that you can understand the present.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Bobob said:


> You are uninformed. We indeed do have much responsibility for the conditions in those Central American countries, resulting in mass emigrations. We coddled and supported those dictators who ruled those countries in the name of oil, resulting in squalor and fear for life in those countries. We sent
> dollars and food which ended up in the hands of the bad guys--over and over again.
> The immigrants come here because they have nowhere else to go, recognizing that they have a chance of survival here. This is not "leftist" bullshit, but it is fact history which you can study in any history book. Your education is lacking. Not surprising that you don't see the big picture. Understand history
> so that you can understand the present.



Is that so?  Well let me ask:  Since the US at one point or another has had interaction in just about every part of the world either militarily or political, and we are the cause for all the grief in the world, how many of the 7. 5 billion people in the world should we allow into our country?


----------



## Bobob

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are uninformed. We indeed do have much responsibility for the conditions in those Central American countries, resulting in mass emigrations. We coddled and supported those dictators who ruled those countries in the name of oil, resulting in squalor and fear for life in those countries. We sent
> dollars and food which ended up in the hands of the bad guys--over and over again.
> The immigrants come here because they have nowhere else to go, recognizing that they have a chance of survival here. This is not "leftist" bullshit, but it is fact history which you can study in any history book. Your education is lacking. Not surprising that you don't see the big picture. Understand history
> so that you can understand the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that so?  Well let me ask:  Since the US at one point or another has had interaction in just about every part of the world either militarily or political, and we are the cause for all the grief in the world, how many of the 7. 5 billion people in the world should we allow into our country?
Click to expand...

I speak of those who are entering from Central America and we are hardly the cause of all the grief in the world. Have we helped to protect our allies from efforts by those countries that we regard as opposition, to gain a foothold?  Have we attempted to protect civilians from slaughter by insurgents in some countries? Of course we have. If we allow citizens of other countries to move here, then we need to have the necessary means to vet them, something that trump has not done, which is part of the problem.
His usual disorganized approach is noted.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

j-mac said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, "hot war" will break out....American's are too apathetic to commit to it....
> 
> The best we can hope for is the Titler cycle...Which will happen.
> 
> View attachment 433600
> 
> We right now are somewhere around "selfishness, Complacency, and Apathy"....
> 
> It will move forward.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF you calling "we"? You absolutely cannot speak for me or mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don‘t plan to....Look, if you think violence is the answer here, it’s not. And promoting such on the internet only makes you look unserious.
Click to expand...

Then you best be more specific. I don't promote or advocate violence. I'm trying to convince a bunch of pluperfect "...it can't happen here..." idiots that it has and can and has may have already started with the accelerating rate of murder of police for being police and white people for being white. The people on here taunting others to "do something!" are in fact the ones literally begging for violence. As the old saying goes: "*Be careful what you wish for; you might get it".*


----------



## daveman

BWK said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> What goes to operate these things are increases in the national debt ceiling level.
> 
> What the income tax goes to pay? That is INTEREST on that national debt ceiling level.
> 
> Your rhetoric comes straight out of Hannity and Limbaugh, it seriously does. Change the channel over to NPR every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, what gets added to our debt are the deficits.  That is to say, the spending that our income tax revenues don't cover, that's what gets added to the debt.  If our income tax revenues only paid the interest, then we'd be on the verge of an economic collapse because once we can not meet our interest payment obligations, nobody will ever lend us a dime and we would be officially bankrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just made the best case yet for not handing out to the rich, a $2 trillion dollar tax cut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much of what other people earn is your fair share?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the typical horse and buggy idiot, who feels beholden to corporations. And you must be the horse who hasn't the sense enough to understand that it's the other way around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always funny when people who can't think for themselves believe they can dictate what other people think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You serve your masters well, and you will be rewarded.
> 
> LOL!  Just kidding.  They don't give a shit about you.  Before the next election they'll give a few speeches in black churches and say they gonna he'p the po black folk this time fo sho, and you'll make heart eyes at them and pull the D lever exactly as programmed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you take a non-existent argument that you gave up on, and turn into racist rant. You really do have problems. People like you must be miserable souls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all.  I'm satisfied with what I've earned.  I don't demand what other people have.
> 
> As far as your hollow racism charge, I believe you can succeed on your own without the help of white liberals.
> 
> Democrats disagree.  And you've taken their side.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't be that ignorant of math. No one is that fucking ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Math says you need white liberals' help to succeed?  Well, that's different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Math says you are too stupid to understand Math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2+2=5.  Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't be more than ten years old with your immature silliness. Scram! You are boring.
Click to expand...

You've been manipulated.  And you don't want to see it.  You get angry when it's pointed out to you.


----------



## Bobob

9thIDdoc said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, "hot war" will break out....American's are too apathetic to commit to it....
> 
> The best we can hope for is the Titler cycle...Which will happen.
> 
> View attachment 433600
> 
> We right now are somewhere around "selfishness, Complacency, and Apathy"....
> 
> It will move forward.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF you calling "we"? You absolutely cannot speak for me or mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don‘t plan to....Look, if you think violence is the answer here, it’s not. And promoting such on the internet only makes you look unserious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you best be more specific. I don't promote or advocate violence. I'm trying to convince a bunch of pluperfect "...it can't happen here..." idiots that it has and can and has may have already started with the accelerating rate of murder of police for being police and white people for being white. The people on here taunting others to "do something!" are in fact the ones literally begging for violence. As the old saying goes: "*Be careful what you wish for; you might get it".*
Click to expand...

Then oppose those who are responsible for the violence and do something about it--legally. Don't
accuse a political party of being responsible for the violence. Who cares what party violent people support? Should the trump party members be attacked because of the violence perpetrated by Proud boys, Qanon, white supremacists who are trump party supporters? No.


----------



## daveman

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are uninformed. We indeed do have much responsibility for the conditions in those Central American countries, resulting in mass emigrations. We coddled and supported those dictators who ruled those countries in the name of oil, resulting in squalor and fear for life in those countries. We sent
> dollars and food which ended up in the hands of the bad guys--over and over again.
> The immigrants come here because they have nowhere else to go, recognizing that they have a chance of survival here. This is not "leftist" bullshit, but it is fact history which you can study in any history book. Your education is lacking. Not surprising that you don't see the big picture. Understand history
> so that you can understand the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that so?  Well let me ask:  Since the US at one point or another has had interaction in just about every part of the world either militarily or political, and we are the cause for all the grief in the world, how many of the 7. 5 billion people in the world should we allow into our country?
Click to expand...

All of them...as long as they promise to vote Democrat.

That's all this is about.  Democrats aren't kind and generous.  They just want power.


----------



## daveman

Bobob said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, "hot war" will break out....American's are too apathetic to commit to it....
> 
> The best we can hope for is the Titler cycle...Which will happen.
> 
> View attachment 433600
> 
> We right now are somewhere around "selfishness, Complacency, and Apathy"....
> 
> It will move forward.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF you calling "we"? You absolutely cannot speak for me or mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don‘t plan to....Look, if you think violence is the answer here, it’s not. And promoting such on the internet only makes you look unserious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you best be more specific. I don't promote or advocate violence. I'm trying to convince a bunch of pluperfect "...it can't happen here..." idiots that it has and can and has may have already started with the accelerating rate of murder of police for being police and white people for being white. The people on here taunting others to "do something!" are in fact the ones literally begging for violence. As the old saying goes: "*Be careful what you wish for; you might get it".*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then oppose those who are responsible for the violence and do something about it--legally. Don't
> accuse a political party of being responsible for the violence. Who cares what party violent people support? Should the trump party members be attacked because of the violence perpetrated by Proud boys, Qanon, white supremacists who are trump party supporters? No.
Click to expand...

Apparently they're being attacked because they wear hats.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Bobob said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is so unbelievably ignorant, it's hard to know where to begin. You have no stats or intelligent projections over fuel costs in the future.
> 
> "Weak border stance?" Are you fucking kidding me? We are the one's who caused massive illegal immigration with our imperialist agenda; Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com No more chicken shit excuses about foreigners. We caused the problem, now give them their countries back. CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor
> 
> Ronald Reagan has been the reason for our economic decline for forty years;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has?  How?  Go into detail please.
> 
> We didn't cause anything to make people want to come here.  It's leftist bullshit from the typical _blame America first_ crowd.  They come here because we created the greatest and wealthiest country in the world with decent jobs, ability to make a living, the ability to invest and be your own boss if you desire.  Our social programs is another piece of crap that draws flies to it.
> 
> 
> UnAmerican Democrats are more than happy to sellout the country for power and greed. They could care less about real Americans. I'll even go as far as to say some Republicans are in that group as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are uninformed. We indeed do have much responsibility for the conditions in those Central American countries, resulting in mass emigrations. We coddled and supported those dictators who ruled those countries in the name of oil, resulting in squalor and fear for life in those countries. We sent
> dollars and food which ended up in the hands of the bad guys--over and over again.
> The immigrants come here because they have nowhere else to go, recognizing that they have a chance of survival here. This is not "leftist" bullshit, but it is fact history which you can study in any history book. Your education is lacking. Not surprising that you don't see the big picture. Understand history
> so that you can understand the present.
Click to expand...

Oh Look! Another idiot throwing the word "we" around inappropriately because they disagree with our Nation's past foreign policy and are advocating we import the very squalor and fear they imply they are not in favor of. We are responsible for squalor and oppression in other Countries because we tried to send them food and aid? This guy must live in Ca.. Most other places in the US are not that suicidal-except maybe NY.


----------



## Bobob

daveman said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are uninformed. We indeed do have much responsibility for the conditions in those Central American countries, resulting in mass emigrations. We coddled and supported those dictators who ruled those countries in the name of oil, resulting in squalor and fear for life in those countries. We sent
> dollars and food which ended up in the hands of the bad guys--over and over again.
> The immigrants come here because they have nowhere else to go, recognizing that they have a chance of survival here. This is not "leftist" bullshit, but it is fact history which you can study in any history book. Your education is lacking. Not surprising that you don't see the big picture. Understand history
> so that you can understand the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that so?  Well let me ask:  Since the US at one point or another has had interaction in just about every part of the world either militarily or political, and we are the cause for all the grief in the world, how many of the 7. 5 billion people in the world should we allow into our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of them...as long as they promise to vote Democrat.
> 
> That's all this is about.  Democrats aren't kind and generous.  They just want power.
Click to expand...

What do you think trump wants? That is what THIS is all about.


----------



## Bobob

9thIDdoc said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is so unbelievably ignorant, it's hard to know where to begin. You have no stats or intelligent projections over fuel costs in the future.
> 
> "Weak border stance?" Are you fucking kidding me? We are the one's who caused massive illegal immigration with our imperialist agenda; Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com No more chicken shit excuses about foreigners. We caused the problem, now give them their countries back. CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor
> 
> Ronald Reagan has been the reason for our economic decline for forty years;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has?  How?  Go into detail please.
> 
> We didn't cause anything to make people want to come here.  It's leftist bullshit from the typical _blame America first_ crowd.  They come here because we created the greatest and wealthiest country in the world with decent jobs, ability to make a living, the ability to invest and be your own boss if you desire.  Our social programs is another piece of crap that draws flies to it.
> 
> 
> UnAmerican Democrats are more than happy to sellout the country for power and greed. They could care less about real Americans. I'll even go as far as to say some Republicans are in that group as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are uninformed. We indeed do have much responsibility for the conditions in those Central American countries, resulting in mass emigrations. We coddled and supported those dictators who ruled those countries in the name of oil, resulting in squalor and fear for life in those countries. We sent
> dollars and food which ended up in the hands of the bad guys--over and over again.
> The immigrants come here because they have nowhere else to go, recognizing that they have a chance of survival here. This is not "leftist" bullshit, but it is fact history which you can study in any history book. Your education is lacking. Not surprising that you don't see the big picture. Understand history
> so that you can understand the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Look! Another idiot throwing the word "we" around inappropriately because they disagree with our Nation's past foreign policy and are advocating we import the very squalor and fear they imply they are not in favor of. We are responsible for squalor and oppression in other Countries because we tried to send them food and aid? This guy must live in Ca.. Most other places in the US are not that suicidal-except maybe NY.
Click to expand...

We supported dictators financially, had food and aid dropped off instead of dispensing it ourselves, which was very doable. The food and aid were scoffed up by the wrong people and not the poor people. A waste. You must live in la-la land.


----------



## Bobob

daveman said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, "hot war" will break out....American's are too apathetic to commit to it....
> 
> The best we can hope for is the Titler cycle...Which will happen.
> 
> View attachment 433600
> 
> We right now are somewhere around "selfishness, Complacency, and Apathy"....
> 
> It will move forward.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF you calling "we"? You absolutely cannot speak for me or mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don‘t plan to....Look, if you think violence is the answer here, it’s not. And promoting such on the internet only makes you look unserious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you best be more specific. I don't promote or advocate violence. I'm trying to convince a bunch of pluperfect "...it can't happen here..." idiots that it has and can and has may have already started with the accelerating rate of murder of police for being police and white people for being white. The people on here taunting others to "do something!" are in fact the ones literally begging for violence. As the old saying goes: "*Be careful what you wish for; you might get it".*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then oppose those who are responsible for the violence and do something about it--legally. Don't
> accuse a political party of being responsible for the violence. Who cares what party violent people support? Should the trump party members be attacked because of the violence perpetrated by Proud boys, Qanon, white supremacists who are trump party supporters? No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently they're being attacked because they wear hats.
Click to expand...

Antifa wears hats? The groups that I refer to do a lot more than just wear hats. They are also inciteful.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Bobob said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are uninformed. We indeed do have much responsibility for the conditions in those Central American countries, resulting in mass emigrations. We coddled and supported those dictators who ruled those countries in the name of oil, resulting in squalor and fear for life in those countries. We sent
> dollars and food which ended up in the hands of the bad guys--over and over again.
> The immigrants come here because they have nowhere else to go, recognizing that they have a chance of survival here. This is not "leftist" bullshit, but it is fact history which you can study in any history book. Your education is lacking. Not surprising that you don't see the big picture. Understand history
> so that you can understand the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that so?  Well let me ask:  Since the US at one point or another has had interaction in just about every part of the world either militarily or political, and we are the cause for all the grief in the world, how many of the 7. 5 billion people in the world should we allow into our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I speak of those who are entering from Central America and we are hardly the cause of all the grief in the world. Have we helped to protect our allies from efforts by those countries that we regard as opposition, to gain a foothold?  Have we attempted to protect civilians from slaughter by insurgents in some countries? Of course we have. If we allow citizens of other countries to move here, then we need to have the necessary means to vet them, something that trump has not done, which is part of the problem.
> His usual disorganized approach is noted.
Click to expand...

Gosh! Maybe the actual problem is that we already have way more that have invaded illegally than we need or want but can't seem to get rid of. Kinda like fleas or ticks. The ones that have come illegally make it harder for those that actually want to become Americans rather than bring their own failures here. But importing terrorists, drugs, and criminals is just such good business isn't it?


Bobob said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, "hot war" will break out....American's are too apathetic to commit to it....
> 
> The best we can hope for is the Titler cycle...Which will happen.
> 
> View attachment 433600
> 
> We right now are somewhere around "selfishness, Complacency, and Apathy"....
> 
> It will move forward.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF you calling "we"? You absolutely cannot speak for me or mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don‘t plan to....Look, if you think violence is the answer here, it’s not. And promoting such on the internet only makes you look unserious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you best be more specific. I don't promote or advocate violence. I'm trying to convince a bunch of pluperfect "...it can't happen here..." idiots that it has and can and has may have already started with the accelerating rate of murder of police for being police and white people for being white. The people on here taunting others to "do something!" are in fact the ones literally begging for violence. As the old saying goes: "*Be careful what you wish for; you might get it".*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then oppose those who are responsible for the violence and do something about it--legally. Don't
> accuse a political party of being responsible for the violence. Who cares what party violent people support? Should the trump party members be attacked because of the violence perpetrated by Proud boys, Qanon, white supremacists who are trump party supporters? No.
Click to expand...

You need to take a large dose of your own medicine. Who exactly has lawfully proven that any any of the alleged groups you point fingers at have perpetuated violence? Nothing to say about violence inflicted by Islamic terrorists, BLM, black or brown supremacists or Antifa?


----------



## BWK

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are uninformed. We indeed do have much responsibility for the conditions in those Central American countries, resulting in mass emigrations. We coddled and supported those dictators who ruled those countries in the name of oil, resulting in squalor and fear for life in those countries. We sent
> dollars and food which ended up in the hands of the bad guys--over and over again.
> The immigrants come here because they have nowhere else to go, recognizing that they have a chance of survival here. This is not "leftist" bullshit, but it is fact history which you can study in any history book. Your education is lacking. Not surprising that you don't see the big picture. Understand history
> so that you can understand the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that so?  Well let me ask:  Since the US at one point or another has had interaction in just about every part of the world either militarily or political, and we are the cause for all the grief in the world, how many of the 7. 5 billion people in the world should we allow into our country?
Click to expand...

Yes, it is so, and if you had an intelligent counter argument to Bobob's, which is very clear, you wouldn't have asked such a stupid question, that has nothing to do with the argument. 

Folks, this guy keeps giving the gifts out for the most ridiculous non-arguments for topics I have seen on this forum. 

WTF does having 7.5 billion people enter our country have to do with the horrible things we have done to Central and South America? Answer, not a damn thing. Please, keep making a total fool of yourself with this argument of yours that is unrelated. Lol!


----------



## BWK

9thIDdoc said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 434191
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was never involved. That's what you voted for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't paying attention. President Trump wanted a 2K stimulus without all the gifts to other nations that don't even like us. Congress insisted on $600 and a hugh waste of taxpayer money. I'm sorry he didn't stick to a veto.
Click to expand...

When are you going to start paying attention? In the beginning, these negotiations were handed off to Mnuchin. Trump had nothing to do with it, and was okay with the $600 in the beginning. He all of a sudden moved the goal posts eight months later. He doesn't have a clue, because he could care less. He was not involved. That is why we are in this mess.


----------



## Bobob

9thIDdoc said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are uninformed. We indeed do have much responsibility for the conditions in those Central American countries, resulting in mass emigrations. We coddled and supported those dictators who ruled those countries in the name of oil, resulting in squalor and fear for life in those countries. We sent
> dollars and food which ended up in the hands of the bad guys--over and over again.
> The immigrants come here because they have nowhere else to go, recognizing that they have a chance of survival here. This is not "leftist" bullshit, but it is fact history which you can study in any history book. Your education is lacking. Not surprising that you don't see the big picture. Understand history
> so that you can understand the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that so?  Well let me ask:  Since the US at one point or another has had interaction in just about every part of the world either militarily or political, and we are the cause for all the grief in the world, how many of the 7. 5 billion people in the world should we allow into our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I speak of those who are entering from Central America and we are hardly the cause of all the grief in the world. Have we helped to protect our allies from efforts by those countries that we regard as opposition, to gain a foothold?  Have we attempted to protect civilians from slaughter by insurgents in some countries? Of course we have. If we allow citizens of other countries to move here, then we need to have the necessary means to vet them, something that trump has not done, which is part of the problem.
> His usual disorganized approach is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh! Maybe the actual problem is that we already have way more that have invaded illegally than we need or want but can't seem to get rid of. Kinda like fleas or ticks. The ones that have come illegally make it harder for those that actually want to become Americans rather than bring their own failures here. But importing terrorists, drugs, and criminals is just such good business isn't it?
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, "hot war" will break out....American's are too apathetic to commit to it....
> 
> The best we can hope for is the Titler cycle...Which will happen.
> 
> View attachment 433600
> 
> We right now are somewhere around "selfishness, Complacency, and Apathy"....
> 
> It will move forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF you calling "we"? You absolutely cannot speak for me or mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don‘t plan to....Look, if you think violence is the answer here, it’s not. And promoting such on the internet only makes you look unserious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you best be more specific. I don't promote or advocate violence. I'm trying to convince a bunch of pluperfect "...it can't happen here..." idiots that it has and can and has may have already started with the accelerating rate of murder of police for being police and white people for being white. The people on here taunting others to "do something!" are in fact the ones literally begging for violence. As the old saying goes: "*Be careful what you wish for; you might get it".*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then oppose those who are responsible for the violence and do something about it--legally. Don't
> accuse a political party of being responsible for the violence. Who cares what party violent people support? Should the trump party members be attacked because of the violence perpetrated by Proud boys, Qanon, white supremacists who are trump party supporters? No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to take a large dose of your own medicine. Who exactly has lawfully proven that any any of the alleged groups you point fingers at have perpetuated violence? Nothing to say about violence I oppose all violence by Islamic terrorists, BLM, black or brown supremacists or Antifa?
Click to expand...

I oppose any and all violence. I thought  I made it clear to you. They have indeed been violent or have threatened violence and that was not my point. This is not a lesson in who does what. The lesson is
not that politics are violent, but that people are violent, so get off the "your side" accusations.


----------



## Rev.Hellh0und

wanting or not, silicon valley and the media industrial complex is sure trying to make it happen. you all should check out this documentary.
The Social Dilemma | Netflix Official Site


but yes, the guy is right, most of you could not stomach nor are you prepared to fight a civil war.


----------



## BWK

9thIDdoc said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are uninformed. We indeed do have much responsibility for the conditions in those Central American countries, resulting in mass emigrations. We coddled and supported those dictators who ruled those countries in the name of oil, resulting in squalor and fear for life in those countries. We sent
> dollars and food which ended up in the hands of the bad guys--over and over again.
> The immigrants come here because they have nowhere else to go, recognizing that they have a chance of survival here. This is not "leftist" bullshit, but it is fact history which you can study in any history book. Your education is lacking. Not surprising that you don't see the big picture. Understand history
> so that you can understand the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that so?  Well let me ask:  Since the US at one point or another has had interaction in just about every part of the world either militarily or political, and we are the cause for all the grief in the world, how many of the 7. 5 billion people in the world should we allow into our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I speak of those who are entering from Central America and we are hardly the cause of all the grief in the world. Have we helped to protect our allies from efforts by those countries that we regard as opposition, to gain a foothold?  Have we attempted to protect civilians from slaughter by insurgents in some countries? Of course we have. If we allow citizens of other countries to move here, then we need to have the necessary means to vet them, something that trump has not done, which is part of the problem.
> His usual disorganized approach is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh! Maybe the actual problem is that we already have way more that have invaded illegally than we need or want but can't seem to get rid of. Kinda like fleas or ticks. The ones that have come illegally make it harder for those that actually want to become Americans rather than bring their own failures here. But importing terrorists, drugs, and criminals is just such good business isn't it?
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, "hot war" will break out....American's are too apathetic to commit to it....
> 
> The best we can hope for is the Titler cycle...Which will happen.
> 
> View attachment 433600
> 
> We right now are somewhere around "selfishness, Complacency, and Apathy"....
> 
> It will move forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF you calling "we"? You absolutely cannot speak for me or mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don‘t plan to....Look, if you think violence is the answer here, it’s not. And promoting such on the internet only makes you look unserious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you best be more specific. I don't promote or advocate violence. I'm trying to convince a bunch of pluperfect "...it can't happen here..." idiots that it has and can and has may have already started with the accelerating rate of murder of police for being police and white people for being white. The people on here taunting others to "do something!" are in fact the ones literally begging for violence. As the old saying goes: "*Be careful what you wish for; you might get it".*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then oppose those who are responsible for the violence and do something about it--legally. Don't
> accuse a political party of being responsible for the violence. Who cares what party violent people support? Should the trump party members be attacked because of the violence perpetrated by Proud boys, Qanon, white supremacists who are trump party supporters? No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to take a large dose of your own medicine. Who exactly has lawfully proven that any any of the alleged groups you point fingers at have perpetuated violence? Nothing to say about violence inflicted by Islamic terrorists, BLM, black or brown supremacists or Antifa?
Click to expand...

We have no one to blame but ourselves.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Bobob said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is so unbelievably ignorant, it's hard to know where to begin. You have no stats or intelligent projections over fuel costs in the future.
> 
> "Weak border stance?" Are you fucking kidding me? We are the one's who caused massive illegal immigration with our imperialist agenda; Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com No more chicken shit excuses about foreigners. We caused the problem, now give them their countries back. CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor
> 
> Ronald Reagan has been the reason for our economic decline for forty years;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has?  How?  Go into detail please.
> 
> We didn't cause anything to make people want to come here.  It's leftist bullshit from the typical _blame America first_ crowd.  They come here because we created the greatest and wealthiest country in the world with decent jobs, ability to make a living, the ability to invest and be your own boss if you desire.  Our social programs is another piece of crap that draws flies to it.
> 
> 
> UnAmerican Democrats are more than happy to sellout the country for power and greed. They could care less about real Americans. I'll even go as far as to say some Republicans are in that group as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are uninformed. We indeed do have much responsibility for the conditions in those Central American countries, resulting in mass emigrations. We coddled and supported those dictators who ruled those countries in the name of oil, resulting in squalor and fear for life in those countries. We sent
> dollars and food which ended up in the hands of the bad guys--over and over again.
> The immigrants come here because they have nowhere else to go, recognizing that they have a chance of survival here. This is not "leftist" bullshit, but it is fact history which you can study in any history book. Your education is lacking. Not surprising that you don't see the big picture. Understand history
> so that you can understand the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Look! Another idiot throwing the word "we" around inappropriately because they disagree with our Nation's past foreign policy and are advocating we import the very squalor and fear they imply they are not in favor of. We are responsible for squalor and oppression in other Countries because we tried to send them food and aid? This guy must live in Ca.. Most other places in the US are not that suicidal-except maybe NY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We supported dictators financially, had food and aid dropped off instead of dispensing it ourselves, which was very doable. The food and aid were scoffed up by the wrong people and not the poor people. A waste. You must live in la-la land.
Click to expand...

Talk about la-al land, do you honestly believe bad guys who control a country are going to allow hated foreigners to come in and wander around their country making friends and doing as they please? Ever hear of Mogadishu? Americans died there trying to see that aid got to the people it was intended for. The UN and Red Cross are pretty worthless.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

BWK said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are uninformed. We indeed do have much responsibility for the conditions in those Central American countries, resulting in mass emigrations. We coddled and supported those dictators who ruled those countries in the name of oil, resulting in squalor and fear for life in those countries. We sent
> dollars and food which ended up in the hands of the bad guys--over and over again.
> The immigrants come here because they have nowhere else to go, recognizing that they have a chance of survival here. This is not "leftist" bullshit, but it is fact history which you can study in any history book. Your education is lacking. Not surprising that you don't see the big picture. Understand history
> so that you can understand the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that so?  Well let me ask:  Since the US at one point or another has had interaction in just about every part of the world either militarily or political, and we are the cause for all the grief in the world, how many of the 7. 5 billion people in the world should we allow into our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is so, and if you had an intelligent counter argument to Bobob's, which is very clear, you wouldn't have asked such a stupid question, that has nothing to do with the argument.
> 
> Folks, this guy keeps giving the gifts out for the most ridiculous non-arguments for topics I have seen on this forum.
> 
> WTF does having 7.5 billion people enter our country have to do with the horrible things we have done to Central and South America? Answer, not a damn thing. Please, keep making a total fool of yourself with this argument of yours that is unrelated. Lol!
Click to expand...

The real question is WTF have we  done to Central and South America? Answer: not a damn thing.


----------



## Bobob

9thIDdoc said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is so unbelievably ignorant, it's hard to know where to begin. You have no stats or intelligent projections over fuel costs in the future.
> 
> "Weak border stance?" Are you fucking kidding me? We are the one's who caused massive illegal immigration with our imperialist agenda; Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com No more chicken shit excuses about foreigners. We caused the problem, now give them their countries back. CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor
> 
> Ronald Reagan has been the reason for our economic decline for forty years;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has?  How?  Go into detail please.
> 
> We didn't cause anything to make people want to come here.  It's leftist bullshit from the typical _blame America first_ crowd.  They come here because we created the greatest and wealthiest country in the world with decent jobs, ability to make a living, the ability to invest and be your own boss if you desire.  Our social programs is another piece of crap that draws flies to it.
> 
> 
> UnAmerican Democrats are more than happy to sellout the country for power and greed. They could care less about real Americans. I'll even go as far as to say some Republicans are in that group as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are uninformed. We indeed do have much responsibility for the conditions in those Central American countries, resulting in mass emigrations. We coddled and supported those dictators who ruled those countries in the name of oil, resulting in squalor and fear for life in those countries. We sent
> dollars and food which ended up in the hands of the bad guys--over and over again.
> The immigrants come here because they have nowhere else to go, recognizing that they have a chance of survival here. This is not "leftist" bullshit, but it is fact history which you can study in any history book. Your education is lacking. Not surprising that you don't see the big picture. Understand history
> so that you can understand the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Look! Another idiot throwing the word "we" around inappropriately because they disagree with our Nation's past foreign policy and are advocating we import the very squalor and fear they imply they are not in favor of. We are responsible for squalor and oppression in other Countries because we tried to send them food and aid? This guy must live in Ca.. Most other places in the US are not that suicidal-except maybe NY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We supported dictators financially, had food and aid dropped off instead of dispensing it ourselves, which was very doable. The food and aid were scoffed up by the wrong people and not the poor people. A waste. You must live in la-la land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk about la-al land, do you honestly believe bad guys who control a country are going to allow hated foreigners to come in and wander around their country making friends and doing as they please? Ever hear of Mogadishu? Americans died there trying to see that aid got to the people it was intended for. The UN and Red Cross are pretty worthless.
Click to expand...

Yes, I do think that we could have done it and have the military present. Again, we support the dictators
financially and there are ways, with their government support, organization,  and military. Absolutely.
We were never properly organized as indicated by Bush's invasion of Iraq. I know....let's do it trump's way.
t


----------



## BWK

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your own party knows you all suck. WTF is wrong with you people? You're totally fucking mental. Grow the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were TDS anti-Trumper Republicans from the start. Do you have a point here?
Click to expand...

Including your own party. That's the point.


----------



## BWK

9thIDdoc said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are uninformed. We indeed do have much responsibility for the conditions in those Central American countries, resulting in mass emigrations. We coddled and supported those dictators who ruled those countries in the name of oil, resulting in squalor and fear for life in those countries. We sent
> dollars and food which ended up in the hands of the bad guys--over and over again.
> The immigrants come here because they have nowhere else to go, recognizing that they have a chance of survival here. This is not "leftist" bullshit, but it is fact history which you can study in any history book. Your education is lacking. Not surprising that you don't see the big picture. Understand history
> so that you can understand the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that so?  Well let me ask:  Since the US at one point or another has had interaction in just about every part of the world either militarily or political, and we are the cause for all the grief in the world, how many of the 7. 5 billion people in the world should we allow into our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is so, and if you had an intelligent counter argument to Bobob's, which is very clear, you wouldn't have asked such a stupid question, that has nothing to do with the argument.
> 
> Folks, this guy keeps giving the gifts out for the most ridiculous non-arguments for topics I have seen on this forum.
> 
> WTF does having 7.5 billion people enter our country have to do with the horrible things we have done to Central and South America? Answer, not a damn thing. Please, keep making a total fool of yourself with this argument of yours that is unrelated. Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The real question is WTF have we  done to Central and South America? Answer: not a damn thing.
Click to expand...

I posted the links pointing out exactly what we have done to them, and you have rebutted none of them. 

Let's start with Chile; Newly revealed documents show Nixon, Kissinger plotted Allende overthrow from day one

Because of Nixon and Kissinger, 3000 Chileans were murdered by the military, propped up by the US.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

BWK said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 434191
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was never involved. That's what you voted for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't paying attention. President Trump wanted a 2K stimulus without all the gifts to other nations that don't even like us. Congress insisted on $600 and a hugh waste of taxpayer money. I'm sorry he didn't stick to a veto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you going to start paying attention? In the beginning, these negotiations were handed off to Mnuchin. Trump had nothing to do with it, and was okay with the $600 in the beginning. He all of a sudden moved the goal posts eight months later. He doesn't have a clue, because he could care less. He was not involved. That is why we are in this mess.
Click to expand...

If _you _had been paying attention his main objection to the bill was that it wasted hugh amounts of taxpayer money on people and things that absolutely nothing to do a China flu stimulus. Wasn't up to anybody else to decide about a veto.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Bobob said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are uninformed. We indeed do have much responsibility for the conditions in those Central American countries, resulting in mass emigrations. We coddled and supported those dictators who ruled those countries in the name of oil, resulting in squalor and fear for life in those countries. We sent
> dollars and food which ended up in the hands of the bad guys--over and over again.
> The immigrants come here because they have nowhere else to go, recognizing that they have a chance of survival here. This is not "leftist" bullshit, but it is fact history which you can study in any history book. Your education is lacking. Not surprising that you don't see the big picture. Understand history
> so that you can understand the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that so?  Well let me ask:  Since the US at one point or another has had interaction in just about every part of the world either militarily or political, and we are the cause for all the grief in the world, how many of the 7. 5 billion people in the world should we allow into our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I speak of those who are entering from Central America and we are hardly the cause of all the grief in the world. Have we helped to protect our allies from efforts by those countries that we regard as opposition, to gain a foothold?  Have we attempted to protect civilians from slaughter by insurgents in some countries? Of course we have. If we allow citizens of other countries to move here, then we need to have the necessary means to vet them, something that trump has not done, which is part of the problem.
> His usual disorganized approach is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh! Maybe the actual problem is that we already have way more that have invaded illegally than we need or want but can't seem to get rid of. Kinda like fleas or ticks. The ones that have come illegally make it harder for those that actually want to become Americans rather than bring their own failures here. But importing terrorists, drugs, and criminals is just such good business isn't it?
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, "hot war" will break out....American's are too apathetic to commit to it....
> 
> The best we can hope for is the Titler cycle...Which will happen.
> 
> View attachment 433600
> 
> We right now are somewhere around "selfishness, Complacency, and Apathy"....
> 
> It will move forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF you calling "we"? You absolutely cannot speak for me or mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don‘t plan to....Look, if you think violence is the answer here, it’s not. And promoting such on the internet only makes you look unserious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you best be more specific. I don't promote or advocate violence. I'm trying to convince a bunch of pluperfect "...it can't happen here..." idiots that it has and can and has may have already started with the accelerating rate of murder of police for being police and white people for being white. The people on here taunting others to "do something!" are in fact the ones literally begging for violence. As the old saying goes: "*Be careful what you wish for; you might get it".*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then oppose those who are responsible for the violence and do something about it--legally. Don't
> accuse a political party of being responsible for the violence. Who cares what party violent people support? Should the trump party members be attacked because of the violence perpetrated by Proud boys, Qanon, white supremacists who are trump party supporters? No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to take a large dose of your own medicine. Who exactly has lawfully proven that any any of the alleged groups you point fingers at have perpetuated violence? Nothing to say about violence I oppose all violence by Islamic terrorists, BLM, black or brown supremacists or Antifa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I oppose any and all violence. I thought  I made it clear to you. They have indeed been violent or have threatened violence and that was not my point. This is not a lesson in who does what. The lesson is
> not that politics are violent, but that people are violent, so get off the "your side" accusations.
Click to expand...

No, your taunting makes it quite clear you are actively encouraging violence.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

BWK said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are uninformed. We indeed do have much responsibility for the conditions in those Central American countries, resulting in mass emigrations. We coddled and supported those dictators who ruled those countries in the name of oil, resulting in squalor and fear for life in those countries. We sent
> dollars and food which ended up in the hands of the bad guys--over and over again.
> The immigrants come here because they have nowhere else to go, recognizing that they have a chance of survival here. This is not "leftist" bullshit, but it is fact history which you can study in any history book. Your education is lacking. Not surprising that you don't see the big picture. Understand history
> so that you can understand the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that so?  Well let me ask:  Since the US at one point or another has had interaction in just about every part of the world either militarily or political, and we are the cause for all the grief in the world, how many of the 7. 5 billion people in the world should we allow into our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is so, and if you had an intelligent counter argument to Bobob's, which is very clear, you wouldn't have asked such a stupid question, that has nothing to do with the argument.
> 
> Folks, this guy keeps giving the gifts out for the most ridiculous non-arguments for topics I have seen on this forum.
> 
> WTF does having 7.5 billion people enter our country have to do with the horrible things we have done to Central and South America? Answer, not a damn thing. Please, keep making a total fool of yourself with this argument of yours that is unrelated. Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The real question is WTF have we  done to Central and South America? Answer: not a damn thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted the links pointing out exactly what we have done to them, and you have rebutted none of them. No, I don't normally waste my time reading obvious attempts at propaganda as I would expect from something called
> I posted the links pointing out exactly what we have done to them, and you have rebutted none of them.
> 
> Let's start with Chile; Newly revealed documents show Nixon, Kissinger plotted Allende overthrow from day one
> 
> Because of Nixon and Kissinger, 3000 Chileans were murdered by the military, propped up by the US.
Click to expand...

_"I posted the links pointing out exactly what we have done to them, and you have rebutted none of them."_

The link you just posted in no way supported the points you've been trying to make. And no, I don't normally waste time reading obvious attempts at communist propaganda which is certainly to be expected from something that titles itself "People's World". 
Nations do what they think is in their own best interest. Get over it. In Chile in 1970 we didn't murder anyone or steal anything and your link makes no claim otherwise much less prove that we did. The Chilean people staged a coup a communist leader that may have had the support of our Nation. At the time I would have approved wholeheartedly but I was a little busy trying to avoid being killed by other communists to know about it.  If you're waiting for me to get all weepy-eyed over the death of one more communist...


----------



## j-mac

9thIDdoc said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, "hot war" will break out....American's are too apathetic to commit to it....
> 
> The best we can hope for is the Titler cycle...Which will happen.
> 
> View attachment 433600
> 
> We right now are somewhere around "selfishness, Complacency, and Apathy"....
> 
> It will move forward.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF you calling "we"? You absolutely cannot speak for me or mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don‘t plan to....Look, if you think violence is the answer here, it’s not. And promoting such on the internet only makes you look unserious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you best be more specific. I don't promote or advocate violence. I'm trying to convince a bunch of pluperfect "...it can't happen here..." idiots that it has and can and has may have already started with the accelerating rate of murder of police for being police and white people for being white. The people on here taunting others to "do something!" are in fact the ones literally begging for violence. As the old saying goes: "*Be careful what you wish for; you might get it".*
Click to expand...


Well, I’m not saying it can’t happen here, just that too many are not polarized enough yet.


----------



## daveman

Bobob said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are uninformed. We indeed do have much responsibility for the conditions in those Central American countries, resulting in mass emigrations. We coddled and supported those dictators who ruled those countries in the name of oil, resulting in squalor and fear for life in those countries. We sent
> dollars and food which ended up in the hands of the bad guys--over and over again.
> The immigrants come here because they have nowhere else to go, recognizing that they have a chance of survival here. This is not "leftist" bullshit, but it is fact history which you can study in any history book. Your education is lacking. Not surprising that you don't see the big picture. Understand history
> so that you can understand the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that so?  Well let me ask:  Since the US at one point or another has had interaction in just about every part of the world either militarily or political, and we are the cause for all the grief in the world, how many of the 7. 5 billion people in the world should we allow into our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of them...as long as they promise to vote Democrat.
> 
> That's all this is about.  Democrats aren't kind and generous.  They just want power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think trump wants? That is what THIS is all about.
Click to expand...

The guy who wanted stricter border control wants unchecked immigration?


----------



## daveman

Bobob said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, "hot war" will break out....American's are too apathetic to commit to it....
> 
> The best we can hope for is the Titler cycle...Which will happen.
> 
> View attachment 433600
> 
> We right now are somewhere around "selfishness, Complacency, and Apathy"....
> 
> It will move forward.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF you calling "we"? You absolutely cannot speak for me or mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don‘t plan to....Look, if you think violence is the answer here, it’s not. And promoting such on the internet only makes you look unserious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you best be more specific. I don't promote or advocate violence. I'm trying to convince a bunch of pluperfect "...it can't happen here..." idiots that it has and can and has may have already started with the accelerating rate of murder of police for being police and white people for being white. The people on here taunting others to "do something!" are in fact the ones literally begging for violence. As the old saying goes: "*Be careful what you wish for; you might get it".*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then oppose those who are responsible for the violence and do something about it--legally. Don't
> accuse a political party of being responsible for the violence. Who cares what party violent people support? Should the trump party members be attacked because of the violence perpetrated by Proud boys, Qanon, white supremacists who are trump party supporters? No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently they're being attacked because they wear hats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Antifa wears hats? The groups that I refer to do a lot more than just wear hats. They are also inciteful.
Click to expand...

...by wearing hats.  

Leftists can't control their emotions; they insist other people should change their behavior to control their emotions for them.


----------



## BWK

9thIDdoc said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 434191
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was never involved. That's what you voted for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't paying attention. President Trump wanted a 2K stimulus without all the gifts to other nations that don't even like us. Congress insisted on $600 and a hugh waste of taxpayer money. I'm sorry he didn't stick to a veto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you going to start paying attention? In the beginning, these negotiations were handed off to Mnuchin. Trump had nothing to do with it, and was okay with the $600 in the beginning. He all of a sudden moved the goal posts eight months later. He doesn't have a clue, because he could care less. He was not involved. That is why we are in this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If _you _had been paying attention his main objection to the bill was that it wasted hugh amounts of taxpayer money on people and things that absolutely nothing to do a China flu stimulus. Wasn't up to anybody else to decide about a veto.
Click to expand...

No one knows what Trumps objective was or is. Up until a few days ago, he was never involved. And by the way, his last minute "pretend giving a shit about this bill moment" was accepted by Democrats. Meaning, they didn't want other spending attached either. Had congress knew that from the beginning, the communications would have been understood. Trump is, has been MIA since the election, and that's what you can't admit to. The Right nor the Left knew what he wanted, because he wasn't involved. You can't be that dense not to understand the importance of being involved. He only cares about himself. And that is crystal clear.


----------



## daveman

BWK said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 434191
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was never involved. That's what you voted for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't paying attention. President Trump wanted a 2K stimulus without all the gifts to other nations that don't even like us. Congress insisted on $600 and a hugh waste of taxpayer money. I'm sorry he didn't stick to a veto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you going to start paying attention? In the beginning, these negotiations were handed off to Mnuchin. Trump had nothing to do with it, and was okay with the $600 in the beginning. He all of a sudden moved the goal posts eight months later. He doesn't have a clue, because he could care less. He was not involved. That is why we are in this mess.
Click to expand...

I'm curious what good it does me as an American to give $10 million to Pakistan for gender studies.


----------



## BWK

daveman said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 434191
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was never involved. That's what you voted for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't paying attention. President Trump wanted a 2K stimulus without all the gifts to other nations that don't even like us. Congress insisted on $600 and a hugh waste of taxpayer money. I'm sorry he didn't stick to a veto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you going to start paying attention? In the beginning, these negotiations were handed off to Mnuchin. Trump had nothing to do with it, and was okay with the $600 in the beginning. He all of a sudden moved the goal posts eight months later. He doesn't have a clue, because he could care less. He was not involved. That is why we are in this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm curious what good it does me as an American to give $10 million to Pakistan for gender studies.
Click to expand...

I couldn't agree more. If Trump had been active in the beginning with these negotiations, instead of being the sorry ass pos who he is, it might have been addressed, then taken off the bill.


----------



## daveman

BWK said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 434191
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was never involved. That's what you voted for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't paying attention. President Trump wanted a 2K stimulus without all the gifts to other nations that don't even like us. Congress insisted on $600 and a hugh waste of taxpayer money. I'm sorry he didn't stick to a veto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you going to start paying attention? In the beginning, these negotiations were handed off to Mnuchin. Trump had nothing to do with it, and was okay with the $600 in the beginning. He all of a sudden moved the goal posts eight months later. He doesn't have a clue, because he could care less. He was not involved. That is why we are in this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm curious what good it does me as an American to give $10 million to Pakistan for gender studies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't agree more. If Trump had been active in the beginning with these negotiations, instead of being the sorry ass pos who he is, it might have been addressed, then taken off the bill.
Click to expand...

The bill was over 5,000 pages.  No one knew what's in it.  

Spending bills originate in the Democrat-controlled House.  They own all this, including the pitiful handout to Americans.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Bobob said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is so unbelievably ignorant, it's hard to know where to begin. You have no stats or intelligent projections over fuel costs in the future.
> 
> "Weak border stance?" Are you fucking kidding me? We are the one's who caused massive illegal immigration with our imperialist agenda; Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com No more chicken shit excuses about foreigners. We caused the problem, now give them their countries back. CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor
> 
> Ronald Reagan has been the reason for our economic decline for forty years;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has?  How?  Go into detail please.
> 
> We didn't cause anything to make people want to come here.  It's leftist bullshit from the typical _blame America first_ crowd.  They come here because we created the greatest and wealthiest country in the world with decent jobs, ability to make a living, the ability to invest and be your own boss if you desire.  Our social programs is another piece of crap that draws flies to it.
> 
> 
> UnAmerican Democrats are more than happy to sellout the country for power and greed. They could care less about real Americans. I'll even go as far as to say some Republicans are in that group as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are uninformed. We indeed do have much responsibility for the conditions in those Central American countries, resulting in mass emigrations. We coddled and supported those dictators who ruled those countries in the name of oil, resulting in squalor and fear for life in those countries. We sent
> dollars and food which ended up in the hands of the bad guys--over and over again.
> The immigrants come here because they have nowhere else to go, recognizing that they have a chance of survival here. This is not "leftist" bullshit, but it is fact history which you can study in any history book. Your education is lacking. Not surprising that you don't see the big picture. Understand history
> so that you can understand the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Look! Another idiot throwing the word "we" around inappropriately because they disagree with our Nation's past foreign policy and are advocating we import the very squalor and fear they imply they are not in favor of. We are responsible for squalor and oppression in other Countries because we tried to send them food and aid? This guy must live in Ca.. Most other places in the US are not that suicidal-except maybe NY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We supported dictators financially, had food and aid dropped off instead of dispensing it ourselves, which was very doable. The food and aid were scoffed up by the wrong people and not the poor people. A waste. You must live in la-la land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk about la-al land, do you honestly believe bad guys who control a country are going to allow hated foreigners to come in and wander around their country making friends and doing as they please? Ever hear of Mogadishu? Americans died there trying to see that aid got to the people it was intended for. The UN and Red Cross are pretty worthless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I do think that we could have done it and have the military present. Again, we support the dictators
> financially and there are ways, with their government support, organization,  and military. Absolutely.
> We were never properly organized as indicated by Bush's invasion of Iraq. I know....let's do it trump's way.
> t
Click to expand...

Big difference between "could of" and did not that you have proven either or that I care. What exactly do you claim the coalition highly successful invasions of Iraq prove?


----------



## BWK

daveman said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 434191
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was never involved. That's what you voted for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't paying attention. President Trump wanted a 2K stimulus without all the gifts to other nations that don't even like us. Congress insisted on $600 and a hugh waste of taxpayer money. I'm sorry he didn't stick to a veto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you going to start paying attention? In the beginning, these negotiations were handed off to Mnuchin. Trump had nothing to do with it, and was okay with the $600 in the beginning. He all of a sudden moved the goal posts eight months later. He doesn't have a clue, because he could care less. He was not involved. That is why we are in this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm curious what good it does me as an American to give $10 million to Pakistan for gender studies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't agree more. If Trump had been active in the beginning with these negotiations, instead of being the sorry ass pos who he is, it might have been addressed, then taken off the bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bill was over 5,000 pages.  No one knew what's in it.
> 
> Spending bills originate in the Democrat-controlled House.  They own all this, including the pitiful handout to Americans.
Click to expand...

Not true! Democrats wanted way more than $600 dollars. So, once again  you are lying. As for foreign spending
Both Democrats and Republicans were no happy with the Pakistan relief package, but Lindsey Graham thought it was important; 

*Trump's daughter-in-law Lara Trump has opposed to such a provision, while one of the prime movers of such an aid to Pakistan Senator Lindsay Graham argued that it was important to make life better for women in Pakistan.

The legislation, running into more than 5,500 pages, which now heads to the White House for President Trump to sign it into law, makes available a minimum of USD 15 million in assistance to Pakistan "for democracy programs" and USD 10 million "for gender programs."*
Lindsey Graham knew what was in it. Why are you blaming Democrats for something a Republican created, and that a Republican president has to sign? Your argument, as always, makes no sense.


----------



## Votto




----------



## 9thIDdoc

j-mac said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, "hot war" will break out....American's are too apathetic to commit to it....
> 
> The best we can hope for is the Titler cycle...Which will happen.
> 
> View attachment 433600
> 
> We right now are somewhere around "selfishness, Complacency, and Apathy"....
> 
> It will move forward.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF you calling "we"? You absolutely cannot speak for me or mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don‘t plan to....Look, if you think violence is the answer here, it’s not. And promoting such on the internet only makes you look unserious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you best be more specific. I don't promote or advocate violence. I'm trying to convince a bunch of pluperfect "...it can't happen here..." idiots that it has and can and has may have already started with the accelerating rate of murder of police for being police and white people for being white. The people on here taunting others to "do something!" are in fact the ones literally begging for violence. As the old saying goes: "*Be careful what you wish for; you might get it".*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I’m not saying it can’t happen here, just that too many are not polarized enough yet.
Click to expand...

And I'm just saying I think you're wrong.


----------



## Votto

I was told there would be right wing violence here.


----------



## Bobob

9thIDdoc said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is so unbelievably ignorant, it's hard to know where to begin. You have no stats or intelligent projections over fuel costs in the future.
> 
> "Weak border stance?" Are you fucking kidding me? We are the one's who caused massive illegal immigration with our imperialist agenda; Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com No more chicken shit excuses about foreigners. We caused the problem, now give them their countries back. CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor
> 
> Ronald Reagan has been the reason for our economic decline for forty years;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has?  How?  Go into detail please.
> 
> We didn't cause anything to make people want to come here.  It's leftist bullshit from the typical _blame America first_ crowd.  They come here because we created the greatest and wealthiest country in the world with decent jobs, ability to make a living, the ability to invest and be your own boss if you desire.  Our social programs is another piece of crap that draws flies to it.
> 
> 
> UnAmerican Democrats are more than happy to sellout the country for power and greed. They could care less about real Americans. I'll even go as far as to say some Republicans are in that group as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are uninformed. We indeed do have much responsibility for the conditions in those Central American countries, resulting in mass emigrations. We coddled and supported those dictators who ruled those countries in the name of oil, resulting in squalor and fear for life in those countries. We sent
> dollars and food which ended up in the hands of the bad guys--over and over again.
> The immigrants come here because they have nowhere else to go, recognizing that they have a chance of survival here. This is not "leftist" bullshit, but it is fact history which you can study in any history book. Your education is lacking. Not surprising that you don't see the big picture. Understand history
> so that you can understand the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Look! Another idiot throwing the word "we" around inappropriately because they disagree with our Nation's past foreign policy and are advocating we import the very squalor and fear they imply they are not in favor of. We are responsible for squalor and oppression in other Countries because we tried to send them food and aid? This guy must live in Ca.. Most other places in the US are not that suicidal-except maybe NY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We supported dictators financially, had food and aid dropped off instead of dispensing it ourselves, which was very doable. The food and aid were scoffed up by the wrong people and not the poor people. A waste. You must live in la-la land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk about la-al land, do you honestly believe bad guys who control a country are going to allow hated foreigners to come in and wander around their country making friends and doing as they please? Ever hear of Mogadishu? Americans died there trying to see that aid got to the people it was intended for. The UN and Red Cross are pretty worthless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I do think that we could have done it and have the military present. Again, we support the dictators
> financially and there are ways, with their government support, organization,  and military. Absolutely.
> We were never properly organized as indicated by Bush's invasion of Iraq. I know....let's do it trump's way.
> t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big difference between "could of" and did not that you have proven either or that I care. What exactly do you claim the coalition highly successful invasions of Iraq prove?
Click to expand...

The invasion was a flop. Bush dismantled the Iraqi army and they ceased to get paychecks.
As a result, hundreds of thousands of ex-military joined isis type terror organizations to feed their
families, and isis was indeed strengthened. Iraqi state treasures were not protected and many were stolen or destroyed, leaving a bad feeling among the Iraqi people that exists today. Bush did not help to put the country, that was bombed, back together nor did he give much help to the  Iraqi people.
Again...half a job. You call that successful? I call it disgraceful.


----------



## Bobob

daveman said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, "hot war" will break out....American's are too apathetic to commit to it....
> 
> The best we can hope for is the Titler cycle...Which will happen.
> 
> View attachment 433600
> 
> We right now are somewhere around "selfishness, Complacency, and Apathy"....
> 
> It will move forward.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF you calling "we"? You absolutely cannot speak for me or mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don‘t plan to....Look, if you think violence is the answer here, it’s not. And promoting such on the internet only makes you look unserious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you best be more specific. I don't promote or advocate violence. I'm trying to convince a bunch of pluperfect "...it can't happen here..." idiots that it has and can and has may have already started with the accelerating rate of murder of police for being police and white people for being white. The people on here taunting others to "do something!" are in fact the ones literally begging for violence. As the old saying goes: "*Be careful what you wish for; you might get it".*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then oppose those who are responsible for the violence and do something about it--legally. Don't
> accuse a political party of being responsible for the violence. Who cares what party violent people support? Should the trump party members be attacked because of the violence perpetrated by Proud boys, Qanon, white supremacists who are trump party supporters? No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently they're being attacked because they wear hats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Antifa wears hats? The groups that I refer to do a lot more than just wear hats. They are also inciteful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...by wearing hats.
> 
> Leftists can't control their emotions; they insist other people should change their behavior to control their emotions for them.
Click to expand...

You are placing your cards on the hats. Good for you.


----------



## Bobob

9thIDdoc said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are uninformed. We indeed do have much responsibility for the conditions in those Central American countries, resulting in mass emigrations. We coddled and supported those dictators who ruled those countries in the name of oil, resulting in squalor and fear for life in those countries. We sent
> dollars and food which ended up in the hands of the bad guys--over and over again.
> The immigrants come here because they have nowhere else to go, recognizing that they have a chance of survival here. This is not "leftist" bullshit, but it is fact history which you can study in any history book. Your education is lacking. Not surprising that you don't see the big picture. Understand history
> so that you can understand the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that so?  Well let me ask:  Since the US at one point or another has had interaction in just about every part of the world either militarily or political, and we are the cause for all the grief in the world, how many of the 7. 5 billion people in the world should we allow into our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I speak of those who are entering from Central America and we are hardly the cause of all the grief in the world. Have we helped to protect our allies from efforts by those countries that we regard as opposition, to gain a foothold?  Have we attempted to protect civilians from slaughter by insurgents in some countries? Of course we have. If we allow citizens of other countries to move here, then we need to have the necessary means to vet them, something that trump has not done, which is part of the problem.
> His usual disorganized approach is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh! Maybe the actual problem is that we already have way more that have invaded illegally than we need or want but can't seem to get rid of. Kinda like fleas or ticks. The ones that have come illegally make it harder for those that actually want to become Americans rather than bring their own failures here. But importing terrorists, drugs, and criminals is just such good business isn't it?
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, "hot war" will break out....American's are too apathetic to commit to it....
> 
> The best we can hope for is the Titler cycle...Which will happen.
> 
> View attachment 433600
> 
> We right now are somewhere around "selfishness, Complacency, and Apathy"....
> 
> It will move forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF you calling "we"? You absolutely cannot speak for me or mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don‘t plan to....Look, if you think violence is the answer here, it’s not. And promoting such on the internet only makes you look unserious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you best be more specific. I don't promote or advocate violence. I'm trying to convince a bunch of pluperfect "...it can't happen here..." idiots that it has and can and has may have already started with the accelerating rate of murder of police for being police and white people for being white. The people on here taunting others to "do something!" are in fact the ones literally begging for violence. As the old saying goes: "*Be careful what you wish for; you might get it".*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then oppose those who are responsible for the violence and do something about it--legally. Don't
> accuse a political party of being responsible for the violence. Who cares what party violent people support? Should the trump party members be attacked because of the violence perpetrated by Proud boys, Qanon, white supremacists who are trump party supporters? No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to take a large dose of your own medicine. Who exactly has lawfully proven that any any of the alleged groups you point fingers at have perpetuated violence? Nothing to say about violence I oppose all violence by Islamic terrorists, BLM, black or brown supremacists or Antifa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I oppose any and all violence. I thought  I made it clear to you. They have indeed been violent or have threatened violence and that was not my point. This is not a lesson in who does what. The lesson is
> not that politics are violent, but that people are violent, so get off the "your side" accusations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, your taunting makes it quite clear you are actively encouraging violence.
Click to expand...

Really??  What is "taunting" in your little corner of the world?


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Bobob said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is so unbelievably ignorant, it's hard to know where to begin. You have no stats or intelligent projections over fuel costs in the future.
> 
> "Weak border stance?" Are you fucking kidding me? We are the one's who caused massive illegal immigration with our imperialist agenda; Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com No more chicken shit excuses about foreigners. We caused the problem, now give them their countries back. CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor
> 
> Ronald Reagan has been the reason for our economic decline for forty years;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has?  How?  Go into detail please.
> 
> We didn't cause anything to make people want to come here.  It's leftist bullshit from the typical _blame America first_ crowd.  They come here because we created the greatest and wealthiest country in the world with decent jobs, ability to make a living, the ability to invest and be your own boss if you desire.  Our social programs is another piece of crap that draws flies to it.
> 
> 
> UnAmerican Democrats are more than happy to sellout the country for power and greed. They could care less about real Americans. I'll even go as far as to say some Republicans are in that group as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are uninformed. We indeed do have much responsibility for the conditions in those Central American countries, resulting in mass emigrations. We coddled and supported those dictators who ruled those countries in the name of oil, resulting in squalor and fear for life in those countries. We sent
> dollars and food which ended up in the hands of the bad guys--over and over again.
> The immigrants come here because they have nowhere else to go, recognizing that they have a chance of survival here. This is not "leftist" bullshit, but it is fact history which you can study in any history book. Your education is lacking. Not surprising that you don't see the big picture. Understand history
> so that you can understand the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Look! Another idiot throwing the word "we" around inappropriately because they disagree with our Nation's past foreign policy and are advocating we import the very squalor and fear they imply they are not in favor of. We are responsible for squalor and oppression in other Countries because we tried to send them food and aid? This guy must live in Ca.. Most other places in the US are not that suicidal-except maybe NY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We supported dictators financially, had food and aid dropped off instead of dispensing it ourselves, which was very doable. The food and aid were scoffed up by the wrong people and not the poor people. A waste. You must live in la-la land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk about la-al land, do you honestly believe bad guys who control a country are going to allow hated foreigners to come in and wander around their country making friends and doing as they please? Ever hear of Mogadishu? Americans died there trying to see that aid got to the people it was intended for. The UN and Red Cross are pretty worthless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I do think that we could have done it and have the military present. Again, we support the dictators
> financially and there are ways, with their government support, organization,  and military. Absolutely.
> We were never properly organized as indicated by Bush's invasion of Iraq. I know....let's do it trump's way.
> t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big difference between "could of" and did not that you have proven either or that I care. What exactly do you claim the coalition highly successful invasions of Iraq prove?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The invasion was a flop. Bush dismantled the Iraqi army and they ceased to get paychecks.
> As a result, hundreds of thousands of ex-military joined isis type terror organizations to feed their
> families, and isis was indeed strengthened. Iraqi state treasures were not protected and many were stolen or destroyed, leaving a bad feeling among the Iraqi people that exists today. Bush did not help to put the country, that was bombed, back together nor did he give much help to the  Iraqi people.
> Again...half a job. You call that successful? I call it disgraceful.
Click to expand...

Untrue. The Iraqi military under Sadam *was* a terrorist group heavily engaged in the rape, murder, and theft of Kuwait and its' citizens. What difference which terrorist group they are part of? We could and should have wiped them out the first time we were there. No sympathy from you for the Kuwaitis who were the actual victims of foreign aggression?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BWK said:


> Yes, it is so, and if you had an intelligent counter argument to Bobob's, which is very clear, you wouldn't have asked such a stupid question, that has nothing to do with the argument.
> 
> Folks, this guy keeps giving the gifts out for the most ridiculous non-arguments for topics I have seen on this forum.
> 
> WTF does having 7.5 billion people enter our country have to do with the horrible things we have done to Central and South America? Answer, not a damn thing. Please, keep making a total fool of yourself with this argument of yours that is unrelated. Lol!



WTF are you talking about?  Your claim is that these people are coming here, and the Democrats are giving them our blessings because we ruined their countries.  Well, what about the countries we affected in war like Iraq, Afghanistan, Vietnam?  What about the pain we caused with our sanctions in Iran, Russia, Iraq, Venezuela, Lebanon?  Don't all those people have a right to come to this country?  

We have conflicts all over the world.  Whether resolved or not, how long ago those conflicts were, we are not responsible to take people in because it made their lives a little worse.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are uninformed. We indeed do have much responsibility for the conditions in those Central American countries, resulting in mass emigrations. We coddled and supported those dictators who ruled those countries in the name of oil, resulting in squalor and fear for life in those countries. We sent
> dollars and food which ended up in the hands of the bad guys--over and over again.
> The immigrants come here because they have nowhere else to go, recognizing that they have a chance of survival here. This is not "leftist" bullshit, but it is fact history which you can study in any history book. Your education is lacking. Not surprising that you don't see the big picture. Understand history
> so that you can understand the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that so?  Well let me ask:  Since the US at one point or another has had interaction in just about every part of the world either militarily or political, and we are the cause for all the grief in the world, how many of the 7. 5 billion people in the world should we allow into our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is so, and if you had an intelligent counter argument to Bobob's, which is very clear, you wouldn't have asked such a stupid question, that has nothing to do with the argument.
> 
> Folks, this guy keeps giving the gifts out for the most ridiculous non-arguments for topics I have seen on this forum.
> 
> WTF does having 7.5 billion people enter our country have to do with the horrible things we have done to Central and South America? Answer, not a damn thing. Please, keep making a total fool of yourself with this argument of yours that is unrelated. Lol!
Click to expand...

You are mentally ill if you think the nations South of the border lived in peace with each other before Honky came along.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

daveman said:


> All of them...as long as they promise to vote Democrat.
> 
> That's all this is about. Democrats aren't kind and generous. They just want power.



If all the people invading our country from the south were renown conservatives, the Democrats would have had a 50 foot wall across every inch of our border 30 years ago.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Bobob said:


> I speak of those who are entering from Central America and we are hardly the cause of all the grief in the world. Have we helped to protect our allies from efforts by those countries that we regard as opposition, to gain a foothold? Have we attempted to protect civilians from slaughter by insurgents in some countries? Of course we have. If we allow citizens of other countries to move here, then we need to have the necessary means to vet them, something that trump has not done, which is part of the problem.
> His usual disorganized approach is noted.



Trump is not responsible for vetting anybody.  What he did do is create policy to drastically reduce illegal border crossings, which of course is down the tubes now that the rest of the world is assured open border Biden will be the President next month.  

The United States allows nearly a million people every year to become citizens of this country.  That's on top of another near million Visa's and work permits we issue.  No other country in the world is more generous to outsiders than the United States.  However we can't allow everybody in.  It's like a private club.  You have to be a member who was carefully chosen to be part of the club.  If they allowed people to walk in off the streets, they would have the same problem other open bars have which are out of control drunks and fist fights in the bar.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are uninformed. We indeed do have much responsibility for the conditions in those Central American countries, resulting in mass emigrations. We coddled and supported those dictators who ruled those countries in the name of oil, resulting in squalor and fear for life in those countries. We sent
> dollars and food which ended up in the hands of the bad guys--over and over again.
> The immigrants come here because they have nowhere else to go, recognizing that they have a chance of survival here. This is not "leftist" bullshit, but it is fact history which you can study in any history book. Your education is lacking. Not surprising that you don't see the big picture. Understand history
> so that you can understand the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that so?  Well let me ask:  Since the US at one point or another has had interaction in just about every part of the world either militarily or political, and we are the cause for all the grief in the world, how many of the 7. 5 billion people in the world should we allow into our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is so, and if you had an intelligent counter argument to Bobob's, which is very clear, you wouldn't have asked such a stupid question, that has nothing to do with the argument.
> 
> Folks, this guy keeps giving the gifts out for the most ridiculous non-arguments for topics I have seen on this forum.
> 
> WTF does having 7.5 billion people enter our country have to do with the horrible things we have done to Central and South America? Answer, not a damn thing. Please, keep making a total fool of yourself with this argument of yours that is unrelated. Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are mentally ill if you think the nations South of the border lived in peace with each other before Honky came along.
Click to expand...

You are intellectually challenged to think that has something to do with the price of apples.


----------



## BWK

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I speak of those who are entering from Central America and we are hardly the cause of all the grief in the world. Have we helped to protect our allies from efforts by those countries that we regard as opposition, to gain a foothold? Have we attempted to protect civilians from slaughter by insurgents in some countries? Of course we have. If we allow citizens of other countries to move here, then we need to have the necessary means to vet them, something that trump has not done, which is part of the problem.
> His usual disorganized approach is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not responsible for vetting anybody.  What he did do is create policy to drastically reduce illegal border crossings, which of course is down the tubes now that the rest of the world is assured open border Biden will be the President next month.
> 
> The United States allows nearly a million people every year to become citizens of this country.  That's on top of another near million Visa's and work permits we issue.  No other country in the world is more generous to outsiders than the United States.  However we can't allow everybody in.  It's like a private club.  You have to be a member who was carefully chosen to be part of the club.  If they allowed people to walk in off the streets, they would have the same problem other open bars have which are out of control drunks and fist fights in the bar.
Click to expand...

No other country is more beholden to immigrants than US citizens, because they feed our sorry asses. Get a clue.


----------



## BWK

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is so, and if you had an intelligent counter argument to Bobob's, which is very clear, you wouldn't have asked such a stupid question, that has nothing to do with the argument.
> 
> Folks, this guy keeps giving the gifts out for the most ridiculous non-arguments for topics I have seen on this forum.
> 
> WTF does having 7.5 billion people enter our country have to do with the horrible things we have done to Central and South America? Answer, not a damn thing. Please, keep making a total fool of yourself with this argument of yours that is unrelated. Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about?  Your claim is that these people are coming here, and the Democrats are giving them our blessings because we ruined their countries.  Well, what about the countries we affected in war like Iraq, Afghanistan, Vietnam?  What about the pain we caused with our sanctions in Iran, Russia, Iraq, Venezuela, Lebanon?  Don't all those people have a right to come to this country?
> 
> We have conflicts all over the world.  Whether resolved or not, how long ago those conflicts were, we are not responsible to take people in because it made their lives a little worse.
Click to expand...

Most of those people have an ocean to cross. Central and South America do not. And you are right, we ruined those countries as well. We are an imperialist country, and every other country is ours for the taking. Which is exactly what we've done. 

We are also not responsible for getting involved in other countries conflicts. It's none of our fucking business.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are uninformed. We indeed do have much responsibility for the conditions in those Central American countries, resulting in mass emigrations. We coddled and supported those dictators who ruled those countries in the name of oil, resulting in squalor and fear for life in those countries. We sent
> dollars and food which ended up in the hands of the bad guys--over and over again.
> The immigrants come here because they have nowhere else to go, recognizing that they have a chance of survival here. This is not "leftist" bullshit, but it is fact history which you can study in any history book. Your education is lacking. Not surprising that you don't see the big picture. Understand history
> so that you can understand the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that so?  Well let me ask:  Since the US at one point or another has had interaction in just about every part of the world either militarily or political, and we are the cause for all the grief in the world, how many of the 7. 5 billion people in the world should we allow into our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is so, and if you had an intelligent counter argument to Bobob's, which is very clear, you wouldn't have asked such a stupid question, that has nothing to do with the argument.
> 
> Folks, this guy keeps giving the gifts out for the most ridiculous non-arguments for topics I have seen on this forum.
> 
> WTF does having 7.5 billion people enter our country have to do with the horrible things we have done to Central and South America? Answer, not a damn thing. Please, keep making a total fool of yourself with this argument of yours that is unrelated. Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are mentally ill if you think the nations South of the border lived in peace with each other before Honky came along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are intellectually challenged to think that has something to do with the price of apples.
Click to expand...

I was responding to your fleeting thoughts when you blamed all the troubles of the world on Whitey.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

BWK said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I speak of those who are entering from Central America and we are hardly the cause of all the grief in the world. Have we helped to protect our allies from efforts by those countries that we regard as opposition, to gain a foothold? Have we attempted to protect civilians from slaughter by insurgents in some countries? Of course we have. If we allow citizens of other countries to move here, then we need to have the necessary means to vet them, something that trump has not done, which is part of the problem.
> His usual disorganized approach is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not responsible for vetting anybody.  What he did do is create policy to drastically reduce illegal border crossings, which of course is down the tubes now that the rest of the world is assured open border Biden will be the President next month.
> 
> The United States allows nearly a million people every year to become citizens of this country.  That's on top of another near million Visa's and work permits we issue.  No other country in the world is more generous to outsiders than the United States.  However we can't allow everybody in.  It's like a private club.  You have to be a member who was carefully chosen to be part of the club.  If they allowed people to walk in off the streets, they would have the same problem other open bars have which are out of control drunks and fist fights in the bar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No other country is more beholden to immigrants than US citizens, because they feed our sorry asses. Get a clue.
Click to expand...

Again *bullspit! *American have to feed, clothe, provide a place to live, to sorry wetback asses so they can take jobs Americans need and want. Suicide.


----------



## Indeependent

9thIDdoc said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I speak of those who are entering from Central America and we are hardly the cause of all the grief in the world. Have we helped to protect our allies from efforts by those countries that we regard as opposition, to gain a foothold? Have we attempted to protect civilians from slaughter by insurgents in some countries? Of course we have. If we allow citizens of other countries to move here, then we need to have the necessary means to vet them, something that trump has not done, which is part of the problem.
> His usual disorganized approach is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not responsible for vetting anybody.  What he did do is create policy to drastically reduce illegal border crossings, which of course is down the tubes now that the rest of the world is assured open border Biden will be the President next month.
> 
> The United States allows nearly a million people every year to become citizens of this country.  That's on top of another near million Visa's and work permits we issue.  No other country in the world is more generous to outsiders than the United States.  However we can't allow everybody in.  It's like a private club.  You have to be a member who was carefully chosen to be part of the club.  If they allowed people to walk in off the streets, they would have the same problem other open bars have which are out of control drunks and fist fights in the bar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No other country is more beholden to immigrants than US citizens, because they feed our sorry asses. Get a clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again *bullspit! *American have to feed, clothe, provide a place to live, to sorry wetback asses so they can take jobs Americans need and want. Suicide.
Click to expand...

Liberals never explain why Brown people always run away from Brown leaders.


----------



## daveman

BWK said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 434191
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was never involved. That's what you voted for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't paying attention. President Trump wanted a 2K stimulus without all the gifts to other nations that don't even like us. Congress insisted on $600 and a hugh waste of taxpayer money. I'm sorry he didn't stick to a veto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you going to start paying attention? In the beginning, these negotiations were handed off to Mnuchin. Trump had nothing to do with it, and was okay with the $600 in the beginning. He all of a sudden moved the goal posts eight months later. He doesn't have a clue, because he could care less. He was not involved. That is why we are in this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm curious what good it does me as an American to give $10 million to Pakistan for gender studies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't agree more. If Trump had been active in the beginning with these negotiations, instead of being the sorry ass pos who he is, it might have been addressed, then taken off the bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bill was over 5,000 pages.  No one knew what's in it.
> 
> Spending bills originate in the Democrat-controlled House.  They own all this, including the pitiful handout to Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true! Democrats wanted way more than $600 dollars. So, once again  you are lying. As for foreign spending
> Both Democrats and Republicans were no happy with the Pakistan relief package, but Lindsey Graham thought it was important;
> 
> *Trump's daughter-in-law Lara Trump has opposed to such a provision, while one of the prime movers of such an aid to Pakistan Senator Lindsay Graham argued that it was important to make life better for women in Pakistan.
> 
> The legislation, running into more than 5,500 pages, which now heads to the White House for President Trump to sign it into law, makes available a minimum of USD 15 million in assistance to Pakistan "for democracy programs" and USD 10 million "for gender programs."*
> Lindsey Graham knew what was in it. Why are you blaming Democrats for something a Republican created, and that a Republican president has to sign? Your argument, as always, makes no sense.
Click to expand...

You really don't know how spending bills work, do you?

Democrats control the House.  Democrats controlled what's in the bill.


----------



## daveman

Bobob said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, "hot war" will break out....American's are too apathetic to commit to it....
> 
> The best we can hope for is the Titler cycle...Which will happen.
> 
> View attachment 433600
> 
> We right now are somewhere around "selfishness, Complacency, and Apathy"....
> 
> It will move forward.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF you calling "we"? You absolutely cannot speak for me or mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don‘t plan to....Look, if you think violence is the answer here, it’s not. And promoting such on the internet only makes you look unserious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you best be more specific. I don't promote or advocate violence. I'm trying to convince a bunch of pluperfect "...it can't happen here..." idiots that it has and can and has may have already started with the accelerating rate of murder of police for being police and white people for being white. The people on here taunting others to "do something!" are in fact the ones literally begging for violence. As the old saying goes: "*Be careful what you wish for; you might get it".*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then oppose those who are responsible for the violence and do something about it--legally. Don't
> accuse a political party of being responsible for the violence. Who cares what party violent people support? Should the trump party members be attacked because of the violence perpetrated by Proud boys, Qanon, white supremacists who are trump party supporters? No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently they're being attacked because they wear hats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Antifa wears hats? The groups that I refer to do a lot more than just wear hats. They are also inciteful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...by wearing hats.
> 
> Leftists can't control their emotions; they insist other people should change their behavior to control their emotions for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are placing your cards on the hats. Good for you.
Click to expand...

So you're okay with assaulting people because their clothes hurt your feelings.


----------



## BWK

daveman said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 434191
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was never involved. That's what you voted for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't paying attention. President Trump wanted a 2K stimulus without all the gifts to other nations that don't even like us. Congress insisted on $600 and a hugh waste of taxpayer money. I'm sorry he didn't stick to a veto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you going to start paying attention? In the beginning, these negotiations were handed off to Mnuchin. Trump had nothing to do with it, and was okay with the $600 in the beginning. He all of a sudden moved the goal posts eight months later. He doesn't have a clue, because he could care less. He was not involved. That is why we are in this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm curious what good it does me as an American to give $10 million to Pakistan for gender studies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't agree more. If Trump had been active in the beginning with these negotiations, instead of being the sorry ass pos who he is, it might have been addressed, then taken off the bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bill was over 5,000 pages.  No one knew what's in it.
> 
> Spending bills originate in the Democrat-controlled House.  They own all this, including the pitiful handout to Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true! Democrats wanted way more than $600 dollars. So, once again  you are lying. As for foreign spending
> Both Democrats and Republicans were no happy with the Pakistan relief package, but Lindsey Graham thought it was important;
> 
> *Trump's daughter-in-law Lara Trump has opposed to such a provision, while one of the prime movers of such an aid to Pakistan Senator Lindsay Graham argued that it was important to make life better for women in Pakistan.
> 
> The legislation, running into more than 5,500 pages, which now heads to the White House for President Trump to sign it into law, makes available a minimum of USD 15 million in assistance to Pakistan "for democracy programs" and USD 10 million "for gender programs."*
> Lindsey Graham knew what was in it. Why are you blaming Democrats for something a Republican created, and that a Republican president has to sign? Your argument, as always, makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really don't know how spending bills work, do you?
> 
> Democrats control the House.  Democrats controlled what's in the bill.
Click to expand...

You are either brain dead, or ten years old. Either way, the result is the same. Yes, Pelosi controls the House, and Trump signs the bill. Now, see if you can wrap your head around that. I'm betting you can't.


----------



## BWK

9thIDdoc said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I speak of those who are entering from Central America and we are hardly the cause of all the grief in the world. Have we helped to protect our allies from efforts by those countries that we regard as opposition, to gain a foothold? Have we attempted to protect civilians from slaughter by insurgents in some countries? Of course we have. If we allow citizens of other countries to move here, then we need to have the necessary means to vet them, something that trump has not done, which is part of the problem.
> His usual disorganized approach is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not responsible for vetting anybody.  What he did do is create policy to drastically reduce illegal border crossings, which of course is down the tubes now that the rest of the world is assured open border Biden will be the President next month.
> 
> The United States allows nearly a million people every year to become citizens of this country.  That's on top of another near million Visa's and work permits we issue.  No other country in the world is more generous to outsiders than the United States.  However we can't allow everybody in.  It's like a private club.  You have to be a member who was carefully chosen to be part of the club.  If they allowed people to walk in off the streets, they would have the same problem other open bars have which are out of control drunks and fist fights in the bar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No other country is more beholden to immigrants than US citizens, because they feed our sorry asses. Get a clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again *bullspit! *American have to feed, clothe, provide a place to live, to sorry wetback asses so they can take jobs Americans need and want. Suicide.
Click to expand...

If the place wasn't there for them to live, sorry ass US citizens would still starve. That's why the places to live exist. Immigrants aren't taking jobs from Americans. Americans are too sorry to do those jobs. Reality is a hard pill to swallow, and you better get used to it. That's not going to change.


----------



## daveman

BWK said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 434191
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was never involved. That's what you voted for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't paying attention. President Trump wanted a 2K stimulus without all the gifts to other nations that don't even like us. Congress insisted on $600 and a hugh waste of taxpayer money. I'm sorry he didn't stick to a veto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you going to start paying attention? In the beginning, these negotiations were handed off to Mnuchin. Trump had nothing to do with it, and was okay with the $600 in the beginning. He all of a sudden moved the goal posts eight months later. He doesn't have a clue, because he could care less. He was not involved. That is why we are in this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm curious what good it does me as an American to give $10 million to Pakistan for gender studies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't agree more. If Trump had been active in the beginning with these negotiations, instead of being the sorry ass pos who he is, it might have been addressed, then taken off the bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bill was over 5,000 pages.  No one knew what's in it.
> 
> Spending bills originate in the Democrat-controlled House.  They own all this, including the pitiful handout to Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true! Democrats wanted way more than $600 dollars. So, once again  you are lying. As for foreign spending
> Both Democrats and Republicans were no happy with the Pakistan relief package, but Lindsey Graham thought it was important;
> 
> *Trump's daughter-in-law Lara Trump has opposed to such a provision, while one of the prime movers of such an aid to Pakistan Senator Lindsay Graham argued that it was important to make life better for women in Pakistan.
> 
> The legislation, running into more than 5,500 pages, which now heads to the White House for President Trump to sign it into law, makes available a minimum of USD 15 million in assistance to Pakistan "for democracy programs" and USD 10 million "for gender programs."*
> Lindsey Graham knew what was in it. Why are you blaming Democrats for something a Republican created, and that a Republican president has to sign? Your argument, as always, makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really don't know how spending bills work, do you?
> 
> Democrats control the House.  Democrats controlled what's in the bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are either brain dead, or ten years old. Either way, the result is the same. Yes, Pelosi controls the House, and Trump signs the bill. Now, see if you can wrap your head around that. I'm betting you can't.
Click to expand...

Democrats thought foreigners are more deserving of American tax dollars than are Americans.

You seem to agree with them.  But then, independent thought isn't something you do.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are uninformed. We indeed do have much responsibility for the conditions in those Central American countries, resulting in mass emigrations. We coddled and supported those dictators who ruled those countries in the name of oil, resulting in squalor and fear for life in those countries. We sent
> dollars and food which ended up in the hands of the bad guys--over and over again.
> The immigrants come here because they have nowhere else to go, recognizing that they have a chance of survival here. This is not "leftist" bullshit, but it is fact history which you can study in any history book. Your education is lacking. Not surprising that you don't see the big picture. Understand history
> so that you can understand the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that so?  Well let me ask:  Since the US at one point or another has had interaction in just about every part of the world either militarily or political, and we are the cause for all the grief in the world, how many of the 7. 5 billion people in the world should we allow into our country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is so, and if you had an intelligent counter argument to Bobob's, which is very clear, you wouldn't have asked such a stupid question, that has nothing to do with the argument.
> 
> Folks, this guy keeps giving the gifts out for the most ridiculous non-arguments for topics I have seen on this forum.
> 
> WTF does having 7.5 billion people enter our country have to do with the horrible things we have done to Central and South America? Answer, not a damn thing. Please, keep making a total fool of yourself with this argument of yours that is unrelated. Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are mentally ill if you think the nations South of the border lived in peace with each other before Honky came along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are intellectually challenged to think that has something to do with the price of apples.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was responding to your fleeting thoughts when you blamed all the troubles of the world on Whitey.
Click to expand...

Yea, and boy was I right.


----------



## BWK

daveman said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 434191
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was never involved. That's what you voted for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't paying attention. President Trump wanted a 2K stimulus without all the gifts to other nations that don't even like us. Congress insisted on $600 and a hugh waste of taxpayer money. I'm sorry he didn't stick to a veto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you going to start paying attention? In the beginning, these negotiations were handed off to Mnuchin. Trump had nothing to do with it, and was okay with the $600 in the beginning. He all of a sudden moved the goal posts eight months later. He doesn't have a clue, because he could care less. He was not involved. That is why we are in this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm curious what good it does me as an American to give $10 million to Pakistan for gender studies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't agree more. If Trump had been active in the beginning with these negotiations, instead of being the sorry ass pos who he is, it might have been addressed, then taken off the bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bill was over 5,000 pages.  No one knew what's in it.
> 
> Spending bills originate in the Democrat-controlled House.  They own all this, including the pitiful handout to Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true! Democrats wanted way more than $600 dollars. So, once again  you are lying. As for foreign spending
> Both Democrats and Republicans were no happy with the Pakistan relief package, but Lindsey Graham thought it was important;
> 
> *Trump's daughter-in-law Lara Trump has opposed to such a provision, while one of the prime movers of such an aid to Pakistan Senator Lindsay Graham argued that it was important to make life better for women in Pakistan.
> 
> The legislation, running into more than 5,500 pages, which now heads to the White House for President Trump to sign it into law, makes available a minimum of USD 15 million in assistance to Pakistan "for democracy programs" and USD 10 million "for gender programs."*
> Lindsey Graham knew what was in it. Why are you blaming Democrats for something a Republican created, and that a Republican president has to sign? Your argument, as always, makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really don't know how spending bills work, do you?
> 
> Democrats control the House.  Democrats controlled what's in the bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are either brain dead, or ten years old. Either way, the result is the same. Yes, Pelosi controls the House, and Trump signs the bill. Now, see if you can wrap your head around that. I'm betting you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats thought foreigners are more deserving of American tax dollars than are Americans.
> 
> You seem to agree with them.  But then, independent thought isn't something you do.
Click to expand...

As long as they are doing the heavy lifting, and feeding my sorry ass and yours, I'd like to "independently" acknowledge that I'm keeping my mouth shut, while I'm being fed. 

No one said anything about foreigners being more deserving of "American tax dollars." You did. That's your fallacy, not mine.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 434191
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was never involved. That's what you voted for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't paying attention. President Trump wanted a 2K stimulus without all the gifts to other nations that don't even like us. Congress insisted on $600 and a hugh waste of taxpayer money. I'm sorry he didn't stick to a veto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you going to start paying attention? In the beginning, these negotiations were handed off to Mnuchin. Trump had nothing to do with it, and was okay with the $600 in the beginning. He all of a sudden moved the goal posts eight months later. He doesn't have a clue, because he could care less. He was not involved. That is why we are in this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm curious what good it does me as an American to give $10 million to Pakistan for gender studies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't agree more. If Trump had been active in the beginning with these negotiations, instead of being the sorry ass pos who he is, it might have been addressed, then taken off the bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bill was over 5,000 pages.  No one knew what's in it.
> 
> Spending bills originate in the Democrat-controlled House.  They own all this, including the pitiful handout to Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true! Democrats wanted way more than $600 dollars. So, once again  you are lying. As for foreign spending
> Both Democrats and Republicans were no happy with the Pakistan relief package, but Lindsey Graham thought it was important;
> 
> *Trump's daughter-in-law Lara Trump has opposed to such a provision, while one of the prime movers of such an aid to Pakistan Senator Lindsay Graham argued that it was important to make life better for women in Pakistan.
> 
> The legislation, running into more than 5,500 pages, which now heads to the White House for President Trump to sign it into law, makes available a minimum of USD 15 million in assistance to Pakistan "for democracy programs" and USD 10 million "for gender programs."*
> Lindsey Graham knew what was in it. Why are you blaming Democrats for something a Republican created, and that a Republican president has to sign? Your argument, as always, makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really don't know how spending bills work, do you?
> 
> Democrats control the House.  Democrats controlled what's in the bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are either brain dead, or ten years old. Either way, the result is the same. Yes, Pelosi controls the House, and Trump signs the bill. Now, see if you can wrap your head around that. I'm betting you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats thought foreigners are more deserving of American tax dollars than are Americans.
> 
> You seem to agree with them.  But then, independent thought isn't something you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as they are doing the heavy lifting, and feeding my sorry ass and yours, I'd like to "independently" acknowledge that I'm keeping my mouth shut, while I'm being fed.
> 
> No one said anything about foreigners being more deserving of "American tax dollars." You did. That's your fallacy, not mine.
Click to expand...

I'm sure you realize that our Congress critters pilfer a good deal of that money we send away.
I'm also sure that either you are an idiot or a member of a one of those pilfering groups.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 434191
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was never involved. That's what you voted for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't paying attention. President Trump wanted a 2K stimulus without all the gifts to other nations that don't even like us. Congress insisted on $600 and a hugh waste of taxpayer money. I'm sorry he didn't stick to a veto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you going to start paying attention? In the beginning, these negotiations were handed off to Mnuchin. Trump had nothing to do with it, and was okay with the $600 in the beginning. He all of a sudden moved the goal posts eight months later. He doesn't have a clue, because he could care less. He was not involved. That is why we are in this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm curious what good it does me as an American to give $10 million to Pakistan for gender studies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't agree more. If Trump had been active in the beginning with these negotiations, instead of being the sorry ass pos who he is, it might have been addressed, then taken off the bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bill was over 5,000 pages.  No one knew what's in it.
> 
> Spending bills originate in the Democrat-controlled House.  They own all this, including the pitiful handout to Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true! Democrats wanted way more than $600 dollars. So, once again  you are lying. As for foreign spending
> Both Democrats and Republicans were no happy with the Pakistan relief package, but Lindsey Graham thought it was important;
> 
> *Trump's daughter-in-law Lara Trump has opposed to such a provision, while one of the prime movers of such an aid to Pakistan Senator Lindsay Graham argued that it was important to make life better for women in Pakistan.
> 
> The legislation, running into more than 5,500 pages, which now heads to the White House for President Trump to sign it into law, makes available a minimum of USD 15 million in assistance to Pakistan "for democracy programs" and USD 10 million "for gender programs."*
> Lindsey Graham knew what was in it. Why are you blaming Democrats for something a Republican created, and that a Republican president has to sign? Your argument, as always, makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really don't know how spending bills work, do you?
> 
> Democrats control the House.  Democrats controlled what's in the bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are either brain dead, or ten years old. Either way, the result is the same. Yes, Pelosi controls the House, and Trump signs the bill. Now, see if you can wrap your head around that. I'm betting you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats thought foreigners are more deserving of American tax dollars than are Americans.
> 
> You seem to agree with them.  But then, independent thought isn't something you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as they are doing the heavy lifting, and feeding my sorry ass and yours, I'd like to "independently" acknowledge that I'm keeping my mouth shut, while I'm being fed.
> 
> No one said anything about foreigners being more deserving of "American tax dollars." You did. That's your fallacy, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you realize that our Congress critters pilfer a good deal of that money we send away.
> I'm also sure that either you are an idiot or a member of a one of those pilfering groups.
Click to expand...

You wouldn't know how much is pilfered away, because you've provided us with no evidence of such a thing. Therefore, the reward for the biggest idiot in the room goes to you.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BWK said:


> If the place wasn't there for them to live, sorry ass US citizens would still starve. That's why the places to live exist. Immigrants aren't taking jobs from Americans. Americans are too sorry to do those jobs. Reality is a hard pill to swallow, and you better get used to it. That's not going to change.



Americans will do any job provided the pay is satisfactory for their labor.  It's not about jobs Americans won't do, it's about jobs Americans won't do for little pay and no benefits.  

When we discuss illegal immigrants, the first thing you people come out with on the left is that cheap claim.  The truth of the matter is illegals are in all kinds of sectors of work, not just farming.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

BWK said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I speak of those who are entering from Central America and we are hardly the cause of all the grief in the world. Have we helped to protect our allies from efforts by those countries that we regard as opposition, to gain a foothold? Have we attempted to protect civilians from slaughter by insurgents in some countries? Of course we have. If we allow citizens of other countries to move here, then we need to have the necessary means to vet them, something that trump has not done, which is part of the problem.
> His usual disorganized approach is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not responsible for vetting anybody.  What he did do is create policy to drastically reduce illegal border crossings, which of course is down the tubes now that the rest of the world is assured open border Biden will be the President next month.
> 
> The United States allows nearly a million people every year to become citizens of this country.  That's on top of another near million Visa's and work permits we issue.  No other country in the world is more generous to outsiders than the United States.  However we can't allow everybody in.  It's like a private club.  You have to be a member who was carefully chosen to be part of the club.  If they allowed people to walk in off the streets, they would have the same problem other open bars have which are out of control drunks and fist fights in the bar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No other country is more beholden to immigrants than US citizens, because they feed our sorry asses. Get a clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again *bullspit! *American have to feed, clothe, provide a place to live, to sorry wetback asses so they can take jobs Americans need and want. Suicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the place wasn't there for them to live, sorry ass US citizens would still starve. That's why the places to live exist. Immigrants aren't taking jobs from Americans. Americans are too sorry to do those jobs. Reality is a hard pill to swallow, and you better get used to it. That's not going to change.
Click to expand...

What do think you know about reality? You reside firmly in fantasy-land. Wetbacks do not feed me and most cannot even feed themselves which is exactly why they show up here whining for someone else to feed them. If they had any backbone at all they would stay and fix their own damn country instead of trying to turn my Country into a shithole like they left. The only thing constant is change. And the times they are a-changing.


----------



## BWK

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the place wasn't there for them to live, sorry ass US citizens would still starve. That's why the places to live exist. Immigrants aren't taking jobs from Americans. Americans are too sorry to do those jobs. Reality is a hard pill to swallow, and you better get used to it. That's not going to change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans will do any job provided the pay is satisfactory for their labor.  It's not about jobs Americans won't do, it's about jobs Americans won't do for little pay and no benefits.
> 
> When we discuss illegal immigrants, the first thing you people come out with on the left is that cheap claim.  The truth of the matter is illegals are in all kinds of sectors of work, not just farming.
> 
> View attachment 434575
Click to expand...

And the first five are very typical of manual labor type jobs. I rest my case, and you helped me. Thanks!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BWK said:


> Most of those people have an ocean to cross. Central and South America do not. And you are right, we ruined those countries as well. We are an imperialist country, and every other country is ours for the taking. Which is exactly what we've done.
> 
> We are also not responsible for getting involved in other countries conflicts. It's none of our fucking business.



It's not about what you think is right or wrong, it's about us owing anybody anything for our actions.  We don't owe anybody from south America anything including providing them residency in our country.  If you want to come here, you do it like everybody else did who came here legally. Get permission to work here, go home when that permit expires, come back next year when you can apply again, and also apply for permanent residency or citizenship.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BWK said:


> And the first five are very typical of manual labor type jobs. I rest my case, and you helped me. Thanks!



So your implication is that Americans won't do manual labor?  I see it all the time.


----------



## BWK

9thIDdoc said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I speak of those who are entering from Central America and we are hardly the cause of all the grief in the world. Have we helped to protect our allies from efforts by those countries that we regard as opposition, to gain a foothold? Have we attempted to protect civilians from slaughter by insurgents in some countries? Of course we have. If we allow citizens of other countries to move here, then we need to have the necessary means to vet them, something that trump has not done, which is part of the problem.
> His usual disorganized approach is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not responsible for vetting anybody.  What he did do is create policy to drastically reduce illegal border crossings, which of course is down the tubes now that the rest of the world is assured open border Biden will be the President next month.
> 
> The United States allows nearly a million people every year to become citizens of this country.  That's on top of another near million Visa's and work permits we issue.  No other country in the world is more generous to outsiders than the United States.  However we can't allow everybody in.  It's like a private club.  You have to be a member who was carefully chosen to be part of the club.  If they allowed people to walk in off the streets, they would have the same problem other open bars have which are out of control drunks and fist fights in the bar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No other country is more beholden to immigrants than US citizens, because they feed our sorry asses. Get a clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again *bullspit! *American have to feed, clothe, provide a place to live, to sorry wetback asses so they can take jobs Americans need and want. Suicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the place wasn't there for them to live, sorry ass US citizens would still starve. That's why the places to live exist. Immigrants aren't taking jobs from Americans. Americans are too sorry to do those jobs. Reality is a hard pill to swallow, and you better get used to it. That's not going to change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do think you know about reality? You reside firmly in fantasy-land. Wetbacks do not feed me and most cannot even feed themselves which is exactly why they show up here whining for someone else to feed them. If they had any backbone at all they would stay and fix their own damn country instead of trying to turn my Country into a shithole like they left. The only thing constant is change. And the times they are a-changing.
Click to expand...

You showed up to this rodeo without an intelligent counter argument. Your ranting is worth teats on a bo hog. I already provided the links for which no one like you has debunked, changed, or challenged. So, sonny boy, you never had any skin in this game. Now scram. Your boring, useless rant is worth shit.


----------



## BWK

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of those people have an ocean to cross. Central and South America do not. And you are right, we ruined those countries as well. We are an imperialist country, and every other country is ours for the taking. Which is exactly what we've done.
> 
> We are also not responsible for getting involved in other countries conflicts. It's none of our fucking business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about what you think is right or wrong, it's about us owing anybody anything for our actions.  We don't owe anybody from south America anything including providing them residency in our country.  If you want to come here, you do it like everybody else did who came here legally. Get permission to work here, go home when that permit expires, come back next year when you can apply again, and also apply for permanent residency or citizenship.
Click to expand...

No, we owe them their countries back, is what we owe them. My links point that out perfectly.

And don't talk to me about right and wrong. The US never gave a shit about that to begin with, so yes, it's all about right and wrong. We ruined millions of people's lives with our actions, because we chose wrong over right. And your arrogance is disgusting. Those folks have more right being here than we do.


----------



## BWK

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the first five are very typical of manual labor type jobs. I rest my case, and you helped me. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your implication is that Americans won't do manual labor?  I see it all the time.
Click to expand...

When there's big profit to be made, maybe! I've traveled all across this country and you'd have to be blind not to see who is doing the heavy lifting from east to west.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 434191
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was never involved. That's what you voted for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't paying attention. President Trump wanted a 2K stimulus without all the gifts to other nations that don't even like us. Congress insisted on $600 and a hugh waste of taxpayer money. I'm sorry he didn't stick to a veto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you going to start paying attention? In the beginning, these negotiations were handed off to Mnuchin. Trump had nothing to do with it, and was okay with the $600 in the beginning. He all of a sudden moved the goal posts eight months later. He doesn't have a clue, because he could care less. He was not involved. That is why we are in this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm curious what good it does me as an American to give $10 million to Pakistan for gender studies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't agree more. If Trump had been active in the beginning with these negotiations, instead of being the sorry ass pos who he is, it might have been addressed, then taken off the bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bill was over 5,000 pages.  No one knew what's in it.
> 
> Spending bills originate in the Democrat-controlled House.  They own all this, including the pitiful handout to Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true! Democrats wanted way more than $600 dollars. So, once again  you are lying. As for foreign spending
> Both Democrats and Republicans were no happy with the Pakistan relief package, but Lindsey Graham thought it was important;
> 
> *Trump's daughter-in-law Lara Trump has opposed to such a provision, while one of the prime movers of such an aid to Pakistan Senator Lindsay Graham argued that it was important to make life better for women in Pakistan.
> 
> The legislation, running into more than 5,500 pages, which now heads to the White House for President Trump to sign it into law, makes available a minimum of USD 15 million in assistance to Pakistan "for democracy programs" and USD 10 million "for gender programs."*
> Lindsey Graham knew what was in it. Why are you blaming Democrats for something a Republican created, and that a Republican president has to sign? Your argument, as always, makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really don't know how spending bills work, do you?
> 
> Democrats control the House.  Democrats controlled what's in the bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are either brain dead, or ten years old. Either way, the result is the same. Yes, Pelosi controls the House, and Trump signs the bill. Now, see if you can wrap your head around that. I'm betting you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats thought foreigners are more deserving of American tax dollars than are Americans.
> 
> You seem to agree with them.  But then, independent thought isn't something you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as they are doing the heavy lifting, and feeding my sorry ass and yours, I'd like to "independently" acknowledge that I'm keeping my mouth shut, while I'm being fed.
> 
> No one said anything about foreigners being more deserving of "American tax dollars." You did. That's your fallacy, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you realize that our Congress critters pilfer a good deal of that money we send away.
> I'm also sure that either you are an idiot or a member of a one of those pilfering groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't know how much is pilfered away, because you've provided us with no evidence of such a thing. Therefore, the reward for the biggest idiot in the room goes to you.
Click to expand...

I never worry about having the lowest IQ in the room as long as there is at least 1 Liberal in the room.

And now for a simple Yes/No question which I am sure you will ignore with yet another witless ad hominem...
Have you ever worked with politicians or for a municipality?


----------



## 9thIDdoc

More 


BWK said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I speak of those who are entering from Central America and we are hardly the cause of all the grief in the world. Have we helped to protect our allies from efforts by those countries that we regard as opposition, to gain a foothold? Have we attempted to protect civilians from slaughter by insurgents in some countries? Of course we have. If we allow citizens of other countries to move here, then we need to have the necessary means to vet them, something that trump has not done, which is part of the problem.
> His usual disorganized approach is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not responsible for vetting anybody.  What he did do is create policy to drastically reduce illegal border crossings, which of course is down the tubes now that the rest of the world is assured open border Biden will be the President next month.
> 
> The United States allows nearly a million people every year to become citizens of this country.  That's on top of another near million Visa's and work permits we issue.  No other country in the world is more generous to outsiders than the United States.  However we can't allow everybody in.  It's like a private club.  You have to be a member who was carefully chosen to be part of the club.  If they allowed people to walk in off the streets, they would have the same problem other open bars have which are out of control drunks and fist fights in the bar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No other country is more beholden to immigrants than US citizens, because they feed our sorry asses. Get a clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again *bullspit! *American have to feed, clothe, provide a place to live, to sorry wetback asses so they can take jobs Americans need and want. Suicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the place wasn't there for them to live, sorry ass US citizens would still starve. That's why the places to live exist. Immigrants aren't taking jobs from Americans. Americans are too sorry to do those jobs. Reality is a hard pill to swallow, and you better get used to it. That's not going to change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do think you know about reality? You reside firmly in fantasy-land. Wetbacks do not feed me and most cannot even feed themselves which is exactly why they show up here whining for someone else to feed them. If they had any backbone at all they would stay and fix their own damn country instead of trying to turn my Country into a shithole like they left. The only thing constant is change. And the times they are a-changing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You showed up to this rodeo without an intelligent counter argument. Your ranting is worth teats on a bo hog. I already provided the links for which no one like you has debunked, changed, or challenged. So, sonny boy, you never had any skin in this game. Now scram. Your boring, useless rant is worth shit.
Click to expand...

Bullspit the only article you posted that I've read so far didn't provide any support at all for your wild imaginative claims. I'm still waiting for a response to my post informing you of reality. You never back up your bogus claims you just post random links and hope nobody will bother reading them. Are you able to read or is someone claiming to tell you what is written and conning the crap out of you?


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the first five are very typical of manual labor type jobs. I rest my case, and you helped me. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your implication is that Americans won't do manual labor?  I see it all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When there's big profit to be made, maybe! I've traveled all across this country and you'd have to be blind not to see who is doing the heavy lifting from east to west.
Click to expand...

That's because they work for $3.00/hour; which, according to you, is humane.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the first five are very typical of manual labor type jobs. I rest my case, and you helped me. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your implication is that Americans won't do manual labor?  I see it all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When there's big profit to be made, maybe! I've traveled all across this country and you'd have to be blind not to see who is doing the heavy lifting from east to west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because they work for $3.00/hour; which, according to you, is humane.
Click to expand...

 You know, when you show up here to lie as you do, you know you are losing. Now show us all where I said that.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the first five are very typical of manual labor type jobs. I rest my case, and you helped me. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your implication is that Americans won't do manual labor?  I see it all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When there's big profit to be made, maybe! I've traveled all across this country and you'd have to be blind not to see who is doing the heavy lifting from east to west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because they work for $3.00/hour; which, according to you, is humane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, when you show up here to lie as you do, you know you are losing. Now show us all where I said that.
Click to expand...

*and you'd have to be blind not to see who is doing the heavy lifting from east to west. *


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

BWK said:


> When there's big profit to be made, maybe! I've traveled all across this country and you'd have to be blind not to see who is doing the heavy lifting from east to west.



As per my name, I live up north where we don't have many immigrants yet alone illegal ones.  But during a snowstorm with 20 mph winds, I see Americans in buckets next to telephone polls restoring electricity.  I see them in -0 temperatures in boots standing in two feet of water digging up water lines to repair the busted ones.  I see Americans on those steel beams 20 stories high walking across them like most of us walk through a park.  I see Americans all over joining our military for a pittance of money we pay them, just so they can earn benefits once they leave.  

The problem here is that yes, companies seek the most profit.  However, if they are forced to increase their offer for employment, that's how wages increase in our country.  If you bring in people who are willing to do these shit jobs for shit money, that doesn't happen.


----------



## Bobob

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I speak of those who are entering from Central America and we are hardly the cause of all the grief in the world. Have we helped to protect our allies from efforts by those countries that we regard as opposition, to gain a foothold? Have we attempted to protect civilians from slaughter by insurgents in some countries? Of course we have. If we allow citizens of other countries to move here, then we need to have the necessary means to vet them, something that trump has not done, which is part of the problem.
> His usual disorganized approach is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is not responsible for vetting anybody.  What he did do is create policy to drastically reduce illegal border crossings, which of course is down the tubes now that the rest of the world is assured open border Biden will be the President next month.
> 
> The United States allows nearly a million people every year to become citizens of this country.  That's on top of another near million Visa's and work permits we issue.  No other country in the world is more generous to outsiders than the United States.  However we can't allow everybody in.  It's like a private club.  You have to be a member who was carefully chosen to be part of the club.  If they allowed people to walk in off the streets, they would have the same problem other open bars have which are out of control drunks and fist fights in the bar.
Click to expand...

Agreed. Trump has 3 immigration judges for vetting purposes and this is by design when he says that judges are too expensive to hire for this purpose. Trump, the master of spending, disorganization
and disruption.


----------



## Bobob

9thIDdoc said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is so unbelievably ignorant, it's hard to know where to begin. You have no stats or intelligent projections over fuel costs in the future.
> 
> "Weak border stance?" Are you fucking kidding me? We are the one's who caused massive illegal immigration with our imperialist agenda; Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com No more chicken shit excuses about foreigners. We caused the problem, now give them their countries back. CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor
> 
> Ronald Reagan has been the reason for our economic decline for forty years;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has?  How?  Go into detail please.
> 
> We didn't cause anything to make people want to come here.  It's leftist bullshit from the typical _blame America first_ crowd.  They come here because we created the greatest and wealthiest country in the world with decent jobs, ability to make a living, the ability to invest and be your own boss if you desire.  Our social programs is another piece of crap that draws flies to it.
> 
> 
> UnAmerican Democrats are more than happy to sellout the country for power and greed. They could care less about real Americans. I'll even go as far as to say some Republicans are in that group as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are uninformed. We indeed do have much responsibility for the conditions in those Central American countries, resulting in mass emigrations. We coddled and supported those dictators who ruled those countries in the name of oil, resulting in squalor and fear for life in those countries. We sent
> dollars and food which ended up in the hands of the bad guys--over and over again.
> The immigrants come here because they have nowhere else to go, recognizing that they have a chance of survival here. This is not "leftist" bullshit, but it is fact history which you can study in any history book. Your education is lacking. Not surprising that you don't see the big picture. Understand history
> so that you can understand the present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Look! Another idiot throwing the word "we" around inappropriately because they disagree with our Nation's past foreign policy and are advocating we import the very squalor and fear they imply they are not in favor of. We are responsible for squalor and oppression in other Countries because we tried to send them food and aid? This guy must live in Ca.. Most other places in the US are not that suicidal-except maybe NY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We supported dictators financially, had food and aid dropped off instead of dispensing it ourselves, which was very doable. The food and aid were scoffed up by the wrong people and not the poor people. A waste. You must live in la-la land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk about la-al land, do you honestly believe bad guys who control a country are going to allow hated foreigners to come in and wander around their country making friends and doing as they please? Ever hear of Mogadishu? Americans died there trying to see that aid got to the people it was intended for. The UN and Red Cross are pretty worthless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I do think that we could have done it and have the military present. Again, we support the dictators
> financially and there are ways, with their government support, organization,  and military. Absolutely.
> We were never properly organized as indicated by Bush's invasion of Iraq. I know....let's do it trump's way.
> t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big difference between "could of" and did not that you have proven either or that I care. What exactly do you claim the coalition highly successful invasions of Iraq prove?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The invasion was a flop. Bush dismantled the Iraqi army and they ceased to get paychecks.
> As a result, hundreds of thousands of ex-military joined isis type terror organizations to feed their
> families, and isis was indeed strengthened. Iraqi state treasures were not protected and many were stolen or destroyed, leaving a bad feeling among the Iraqi people that exists today. Bush did not help to put the country, that was bombed, back together nor did he give much help to the  Iraqi people.
> Again...half a job. You call that successful? I call it disgraceful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Untrue. The Iraqi military under Sadam *was* a terrorist group heavily engaged in the rape, murder, and theft of Kuwait and its' citizens. What difference which terrorist group they are part of? We could and should have wiped them out the first time we were there. No sympathy from you for the Kuwaitis who were the actual victims of foreign aggression?
Click to expand...

That was George Bush sr.  George Bush jr did the dirty in Iraq at a later date.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Bobob said:


> Agreed. Trump has 3 immigration judges for vetting purposes and this is by design when he says that judges are too expensive to hire for this purpose. Trump, the master of spending, disorganization
> and disruption.



Judges don't vet anybody.  Vetting is what our immigration services do.  It's what ICE does for illegal immigrants.  A judge doesn't have the time or resources to do all that, and Trump certainly doesn't either.









						Donald Trump's Immigration Judges Boost Deportation Numbers
					

President Trump's immigration judges are far more likely to reject migrants' requests for asylum than are the judges prior presidents picked.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Uncensored2008

shoshi said:


> no one wants a war. I did my service i know many combat veterans. it is a bad experience. Movies glorify something that should not be glorified. If you want to know about civil war ask people in Sudan in Syria in Lebanon. Very bad experience.




I disagree, I think the Communists very badly want civil war and have been working for a decade to start one. I'd go further and say that the democrats, the Communists, are already waging civil war against America, with their Brown Shirts out terrorizing cities.

War is terrible, slavery is worse.


----------



## Bobob

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Trump has 3 immigration judges for vetting purposes and this is by design when he says that judges are too expensive to hire for this purpose. Trump, the master of spending, disorganization
> and disruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judges don't vet anybody.  Vetting is what our immigration services do.  It's what ICE does for illegal immigrants.  A judge doesn't have the time or resources to do all that, and Trump certainly doesn't either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump's Immigration Judges Boost Deportation Numbers
> 
> 
> President Trump's immigration judges are far more likely to reject migrants' requests for asylum than are the judges prior presidents picked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
Click to expand...

Let me rephrase. There are 3 immigration judges to do what immigration judges do with requests for immigration. Many more are needed and trump refuses in order to keep the disinformation flowing.
Trump has nothing but time to work for the American people instead of tweeting, watching tv, slamming opponents, and golfing. The immigration disaster needs to be resolved, and not by trump's disruptive rhetoric. If this is so important, he can certainly make time.


----------



## Uncensored2008

occupied said:


> No one really wants a civil war but the far right definitely wants to be feared. They talk all this hogwash hoping that we will think they are going postal if they don't get what they want.




The far right?








The Communists have their Brown Shirts unleashed on America. You are waging civil war against this nation. You think it's a  revolution.

What the democrats want is obvious, a civil war that weakens the nation so that their masters, Communist China, can waltz in a take over.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Bobob said:


> Let me rephrase. There are 3 immigration judges to do what immigration judges do with requests for immigration. Many more are needed and trump refuses in order to keep the disinformation flowing.
> Trump has nothing but time to work for the American people instead of tweeting, watching tv, slamming opponents, and golfing. The immigration disaster needs to be resolved, and not by trump's disruptive rhetoric. If this is so important, he can certainly make time.



Trump greatly reduced our immigration problem by over 70%.  Less border crossers means less judges are needed.  Trump has done more for our border problem than the last three administrations combined.  Maybe all those people should have quit watching TV and golfing.


----------



## Uncensored2008

BWK said:


> Not true! Democrats wanted way more than $600 dollars. So, once again  you are lying. As for foreign spending
> Both Democrats and Republicans were no happy with the Pakistan relief package, but Lindsey Graham thought it was important;



Nancy Pigshit and her goons wrote this rape of America. The traitor fuck democrats didn't want a penny of relief to the American people. This bill is graft to foreign powers who back the Communist vermin democrats.




> *Trump's daughter-in-law Lara Trump has opposed to such a provision, while one of the prime movers of such an aid to Pakistan Senator Lindsay Graham argued that it was important to make life better for women in Pakistan.
> 
> The legislation, running into more than 5,500 pages, which now heads to the White House for President Trump to sign it into law, makes available a minimum of USD 15 million in assistance to Pakistan "for democracy programs" and USD 10 million "for gender programs."*
> Lindsey Graham knew what was in it. Why are you blaming Democrats for something a Republican created, and that a Republican president has to sign? Your argument, as always, makes no sense.



Ah, big lie time - try to make is seem like Graham, a Senator, somehow forced the Communist controlled house to put in provisions in their spending bill.

How did he do that? Well, no need to concern ourselves, the party must deflect with the big lie.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Uncensored2008 said:


> I disagree, I think the Communists very badly want civil war and have been working for a decade to start one.



The only time they get out of hand is when they know they have the power.  When outnumbered, they sit in the corner shaking like a leaf.  They only cause trouble in places with weak gun laws that favor criminals in these Democrat cities.  The RNC convention was held here in Cleveland.  They promised us bloodshed like we've never seen before.  Then the Bikers for Trump showed up.  Between them, our extra beefed up police, and our gun laws which greatly favor the victims in our state, our city ended up with two arrests outside the convention, and neither had anything to do with conflict between the Republicans and the troublemakers.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bobob said:


> The invasion was a flop. Bush dismantled the Iraqi army and they ceased to get paychecks.
> As a result, hundreds of thousands of ex-military joined isis type terror organizations to feed their
> families, and isis was indeed strengthened. Iraqi state treasures were not protected and many were stolen or destroyed, leaving a bad feeling among the Iraqi people that exists today. Bush did not help to put the country, that was bombed, back together nor did he give much help to the  Iraqi people.
> Again...half a job. You call that successful? I call it disgraceful.



I get that you're just a moron Communist who makes shit up as you go along, but exactly HOW would joining ISIS feed their families? Does ISIS have a superior dental plan or something?

Well, you're not a Communist because you're particularly bright, now are you?


----------



## Bobob

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me rephrase. There are 3 immigration judges to do what immigration judges do with requests for immigration. Many more are needed and trump refuses in order to keep the disinformation flowing.
> Trump has nothing but time to work for the American people instead of tweeting, watching tv, slamming opponents, and golfing. The immigration disaster needs to be resolved, and not by trump's disruptive rhetoric. If this is so important, he can certainly make time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump greatly reduced our immigration problem by over 70%.  Less border crossers means less judges are needed.  Trump has done more for our border problem than the last three administrations combined.  Maybe all those people should have quit watching TV and golfing.
Click to expand...

It is a pluperfect disaster in that immigrants can't get before a judge and have to wait for months.
If you have a "fuck you" attitude, then that is ok, but if you have any empathy for suffering people, it is not ok.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Indeependent said:


> I was responding to your fleeting thoughts when you blamed all the troubles of the world on Whitey.



The Communists need their scapegoat, just as Hitler did.


----------



## Bobob

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, I think the Communists very badly want civil war and have been working for a decade to start one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only time they get out of hand is when they know they have the power.  When outnumbered, they sit in the corner shaking like a leaf.  They only cause trouble in places with weak gun laws that favor criminals in these Democrat cities.  The RNC convention was held here in Cleveland.  They promised us bloodshed like we've never seen before.  Then the Bikers for Trump showed up.  Between them, our extra beefed up police, and our gun laws which greatly favor the victims in our state, our city ended up with two arrests outside the convention, and neither had anything to do with conflict between the Republicans and the troublemakers.
Click to expand...

Who exactly promised bloodshed?


----------



## Uncensored2008

BWK said:


> Yea, and boy was I right.



Thankfully you and your traitor party have a final solution in mind for the white people problem.


----------



## Bobob

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> When there's big profit to be made, maybe! I've traveled all across this country and you'd have to be blind not to see who is doing the heavy lifting from east to west.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As per my name, I live up north where we don't have many immigrants yet alone illegal ones.  But during a snowstorm with 20 mph winds, I see Americans in buckets next to telephone polls restoring electricity.  I see them in -0 temperatures in boots standing in two feet of water digging up water lines to repair the busted ones.  I see Americans on those steel beams 20 stories high walking across them like most of us walk through a park.  I see Americans all over joining our military for a pittance of money we pay them, just so they can earn benefits once they leave.
> 
> The problem here is that yes, companies seek the most profit.  However, if they are forced to increase their offer for employment, that's how wages increase in our country.  If you bring in people who are willing to do these shit jobs for shit money, that doesn't happen.
Click to expand...

These people do the jobs that Americans won't do, even for the minimum wage, and they are not electricians working for shit money because electricians are paid well. Americans do not want to do the shit work, are lazy, will lally-gag their way through the workday, and just want to get paid without putting in a hard day's work.


----------



## Uncensored2008

BWK said:


> As long as they are doing the heavy lifting, and feeding my sorry ass and yours, I'd like to "independently" acknowledge that I'm keeping my mouth shut, while I'm being fed.
> 
> No one said anything about foreigners being more deserving of "American tax dollars." You did. That's your fallacy, not mine.



BTK, you're dumb as a pile of dogshit.

We've been through this before, menial labor is not the foundation of any advanced society.

Who feeds your family is Monsanto who develops the fertilizers that produce massive yields, Bayer who develops insecticides that keeps pests from destroying crops. And yes, the biotechs with GMO's that have quintupled the food supply in the last 15 years.

Pedro picking tomatoes by hand is utterly irrelevant to feeding anyone but his own family.

Communists are stupid by nature, and demand that labor=value.  Digging a hole in the desert and filling it is labor, but creates no value. None.


----------



## Uncensored2008

BWK said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the place wasn't there for them to live, sorry ass US citizens would still starve. That's why the places to live exist. Immigrants aren't taking jobs from Americans. Americans are too sorry to do those jobs. Reality is a hard pill to swallow, and you better get used to it. That's not going to change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Americans will do any job provided the pay is satisfactory for their labor.  It's not about jobs Americans won't do, it's about jobs Americans won't do for little pay and no benefits.
> 
> When we discuss illegal immigrants, the first thing you people come out with on the left is that cheap claim.  The truth of the matter is illegals are in all kinds of sectors of work, not just farming.
> 
> View attachment 434575
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the first five are very typical of manual labor type jobs. I rest my case, and you helped me. Thanks!
Click to expand...


Construction is manual labor?





Manufacturing is manual labor?





You are quit the fucking retard, BTK.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

LA RAM FAN said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in their right mind wants a civil war.
> 
> However,  when the political class refuses to live by the rules they enact, and the political class is exempt from the laws that govern this land, and the political class set up a system where the vote is corrupt, well.  Then there is no other option.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed,nobody wants it,it is the last resort.But if it comes down to where that is the only option left to be a free country again which we have not ever sense 1913 and when we offically became a banana republican dictatership on nov 22nd 1963 where our right to freely elect our own leaders was taken away from us that day by the elite and the lying media has particpated and covered up that event for our government sense them,to have a real investigation into that important event not to mention other government corruption by our corrupt government the last several decades,to have justice done and the truth finally told about those events,if that was the last resort and what it took with no other options left,then I am all for it.I am tired of this fascist dictatership we live in and moving to another country does no good either sense this is obviously GLOBALLY planned.
Click to expand...




LA RAM FAN said:


> Indeed,nobody wants it,it is the last resort.But if it comes down to where that is the only option left to be a free country again which we have not ever sense 1913 and when we offically became a banana republican dictatership on nov 22nd 1963 where our right to freely elect our own leaders was taken away from us that day by the elite and the lying media has particpated and covered up that event for our government sense them,to have a real investigation into that important event not to mention other government corruption by our corrupt government the last several decades,to have justice done and the truth finally told about those events,if that was the last resort and what it took with no other options left,then I am all for it.I am tired of this fascist dictatership we live in and moving to another country does no good either sense this is obviously GLOBALLY planned


Differing views are welcome. ^This shit is just dangerously insane.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Bobob said:


> These people do the jobs that Americans won't do, even for the minimum wage, and they are not electricians working for shit money because electricians are paid well. Americans do not want to do the shit work, are lazy, will lally-gag their way through the workday, and just want to get paid without putting in a hard day's work.



It's all a liberal myth.  My father is a retired bricklayer.  Up north they get laid off every winter because you can't lay brick in snow.  One year when I was a kid his union said they need bricklayers in Florida.  My father was prepared to spend the season down there until he found out what they pay bricklayers.  It was less than half of what he made here.  In fact unemployment paid about the same.

My father told the union to stick that job because the Cubans were doing it for next to nothing.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Bobob said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, I think the Communists very badly want civil war and have been working for a decade to start one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only time they get out of hand is when they know they have the power.  When outnumbered, they sit in the corner shaking like a leaf.  They only cause trouble in places with weak gun laws that favor criminals in these Democrat cities.  The RNC convention was held here in Cleveland.  They promised us bloodshed like we've never seen before.  Then the Bikers for Trump showed up.  Between them, our extra beefed up police, and our gun laws which greatly favor the victims in our state, our city ended up with two arrests outside the convention, and neither had anything to do with conflict between the Republicans and the troublemakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who exactly promised bloodshed?
Click to expand...


Antifa and other radicals.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Bobob said:


> It is a pluperfect disaster in that immigrants can't get before a judge and have to wait for months.
> If you have a "fuck you" attitude, then that is ok, but if you have any empathy for suffering people, it is not ok.



Screw them.  If they want to come here, then wait your turn.  We owe those people nothing.  They're lucky to have a chance at coming here at all.


----------



## Bobob

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, I think the Communists very badly want civil war and have been working for a decade to start one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only time they get out of hand is when they know they have the power.  When outnumbered, they sit in the corner shaking like a leaf.  They only cause trouble in places with weak gun laws that favor criminals in these Democrat cities.  The RNC convention was held here in Cleveland.  They promised us bloodshed like we've never seen before.  Then the Bikers for Trump showed up.  Between them, our extra beefed up police, and our gun laws which greatly favor the victims in our state, our city ended up with two arrests outside the convention, and neither had anything to do with conflict between the Republicans and the troublemakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who exactly promised bloodshed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Antifa and other radicals.
Click to expand...

They should be put down.


----------



## Bobob

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people do the jobs that Americans won't do, even for the minimum wage, and they are not electricians working for shit money because electricians are paid well. Americans do not want to do the shit work, are lazy, will lally-gag their way through the workday, and just want to get paid without putting in a hard day's work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all a liberal myth.  My father is a retired bricklayer.  Up north they get laid off every winter because you can't lay brick in snow.  One year when I was a kid his union said they need bricklayers in Florida.  My father was prepared to spend the season down there until he found out what they pay bricklayers.  It was less than half of what he made here.  In fact unemployment paid about the same.
> 
> My father told the union to stick that job because the Cubans were doing it for next to nothing.
Click to expand...

I lived in Florida for 25 years and the wage for construction is 50% of the wage up north, whether you are white, black, or pink.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Bobob said:


> I lived in Florida for 25 years and the wage for construction is 50% of the wage up north, whether you are white, black, or pink.



And why do you think that is?  Because we have foreigners coming here and taking those jobs.  It's the same thing in my former industry.  They can't find enough truck drivers.  So they get these foreigners to come here and do it.  They are terrible drivers to boot.  They come here with no training or experience whatsoever, and our government for some stupid reason grants them reciprocity for their version of CDL's in their country.  The problem is in their country, they get a commercial license for the asking.  Here you have to pass a written test, do a maneuverability test, go through the safety check test on the tractor and trailer, then the road test.  Even then, half of the people taking the test fail the first time.  

Some of them can't speak a word of English yet alone be able to read our street and highway signs.  They are dangerous to be around.  I guess the only entertaining thing about it is watching them trying to back a trailer into the dock.  Many times me and other drivers would be laughing so hard tears came out of our eyes.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

lantern2814 said:


> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dumbfuck. Not old and sure as hell not fat. You seem to be projecting again. Of course you hide under your bd and wear your mask like you’re told to like a good  little sheep. You idiots try anything, it’ll be you who needs help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody but the right is talking about overthrowing the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee, the left steals an election through proven fraud and wants the results to stand. What a shock. Apparently only to you.
Click to expand...




lantern2814 said:


> Gee, the left steals an election through proven fraud and wants the results to stand. What a shock. Apparently only to you.


Uff.....Some are really struggling with the Information Age.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

two_iron said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take your sniveling as a complete win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s nice. Except Trump lost, Texas isn’t seceding, and you’re not going to DO anything you claimed you would.
> 
> If you think that’s winning then that’s fine with me. Are you tired of all the wining yet?!
> 
> Lmao!!!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for confirming I teabagged you. It was good for me. I hope you didn't mind the big Texas-sized load.
Click to expand...




two_iron said:


> Thanks for confirming I teabagged you. It was good for me. I hope you didn't mind the big Texas-sized load.


Overcompensation should be done with moderation. Your latency is showing.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

two_iron said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch....you think your ass is the best vagina in SF?
> 
> I don't like uppity queers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not gay and not in SF.
> 
> What kind of queer are you looking for?  A dating app might help you find the right one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.....denial is not healthy. Come out of the closet. Enjoy the occasional cock in your ass and don't be ashamed of it!
> 
> It's not the same as when your 'uncles' were doing it. You're going to thank me some day.
Click to expand...




two_iron said:


> Right.....denial is not healthy. Come out of the closet. Enjoy the occasional cock in your ass and don't be ashamed of it!
> 
> It's not the same as when your 'uncles' were doing it. You're going to thank me some day.


LOL....WTF?


----------



## August West

Hutch Starskey said:


> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch....you think your ass is the best vagina in SF?
> 
> I don't like uppity queers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not gay and not in SF.
> 
> What kind of queer are you looking for?  A dating app might help you find the right one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.....denial is not healthy. Come out of the closet. Enjoy the occasional cock in your ass and don't be ashamed of it!
> 
> It's not the same as when your 'uncles' were doing it. You're going to thank me some day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two_iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right.....denial is not healthy. Come out of the closet. Enjoy the occasional cock in your ass and don't be ashamed of it!
> 
> It's not the same as when your 'uncles' were doing it. You're going to thank me some day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL....WTF?
Click to expand...

2 iron brings his gay fantasies here every day.


----------



## Synthaholic

justinacolmena said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> you think you’ll be fine when power goes out, telecommunications are cut?
> 
> 
> 
> Get a gasoline or diesel-powered generator if you need electricity, or a wood stove or heating fuel furnace. How do you think people got along before all that shit was invented. Oh yeah we had guns back then, and nobody even for a moment questioned our absolute right to possess and carry firearms.
Click to expand...

They didn’t use generators, ignoramus. And what do you do when the gas stations are empty, or there’s a line of cars a mile long?


----------



## Synthaholic

BS Filter said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> A civil war is not necessary.  What we should do is have two countries instead of one.  Divided this land north to south.  Democrats will get the west part of our current country where their precious Mexican border is, and the conservatives will get the east.  They won't have to put up with us, and best of all, we won't have to put up with them.  Since I'm on the east side, once the Democrats move out, my property value will double overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You will live under the laws passed by Congress or you will get the fuck out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shit, you guys can't even enforce your lockdown orders. The people are revolting
Click to expand...

Yes, Trumpers are the most revolting idiots I’ve ever seen.


----------



## BS Filter

Synthaholic said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> A civil war is not necessary.  What we should do is have two countries instead of one.  Divided this land north to south.  Democrats will get the west part of our current country where their precious Mexican border is, and the conservatives will get the east.  They won't have to put up with us, and best of all, we won't have to put up with them.  Since I'm on the east side, once the Democrats move out, my property value will double overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You will live under the laws passed by Congress or you will get the fuck out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shit, you guys can't even enforce your lockdown orders. The people are revolting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Trumpers are the most revolting idiots I’ve ever seen.
Click to expand...

Yeah, and AOC is a damn genius, huh.


----------



## Synthaholic

justinacolmena said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month?
> 
> 
> 
> Might have to boil or make some coffee or something like that.
> Bring your own toilet paper and take a piss or a shit in the back woods, or don't you have a 5-gallon bucket in the garden shed if you want to be so prissy about it?
Click to expand...

And this is the life you want for your wife, and perhaps daughters? Go take a shit in a 5-gallon bucket out in the shed.

This is why you are a deplorable.


----------



## Synthaholic

BS Filter said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> A civil war is not necessary.  What we should do is have two countries instead of one.  Divided this land north to south.  Democrats will get the west part of our current country where their precious Mexican border is, and the conservatives will get the east.  They won't have to put up with us, and best of all, we won't have to put up with them.  Since I'm on the east side, once the Democrats move out, my property value will double overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You will live under the laws passed by Congress or you will get the fuck out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shit, you guys can't even enforce your lockdown orders. The people are revolting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Trumpers are the most revolting idiots I’ve ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, and AOC is a damn genius, huh.
Click to expand...

Name a single Republican as smart and as effective with legislation as she is. Raphael Cruz is a poser, who loses arguments regularly. Rand Paul is a Useful Idiot for Putin. What other brilliant minds do you have? Louie Gohmert? Ted Yoho? Virginia Foxx?


----------



## BS Filter

Synthaholic said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> A civil war is not necessary.  What we should do is have two countries instead of one.  Divided this land north to south.  Democrats will get the west part of our current country where their precious Mexican border is, and the conservatives will get the east.  They won't have to put up with us, and best of all, we won't have to put up with them.  Since I'm on the east side, once the Democrats move out, my property value will double overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You will live under the laws passed by Congress or you will get the fuck out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shit, you guys can't even enforce your lockdown orders. The people are revolting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Trumpers are the most revolting idiots I’ve ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, and AOC is a damn genius, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name a single Republican as smart and as effective with legislation as she is. Raphael Cruz is a poser, who loses arguments regularly. Rand Paul is a Useful Idiot for Putin. What other brilliant minds do you have? Louie Gohmert? Ted Yoho? Virginia Foxx?
Click to expand...

Oh, yeah.  She's a fucking genius.


----------



## justinacolmena

Synthaholic said:


> And this is the life you want for your wife and perhaps daughters?


Get pregnant and shack up with another woman?



Synthaholic said:


> Go take a shit in a 5-gallon bucket out in the shed.
> 
> This is why you are a deplorable.


Why don't you join the plumbers union and work with the men for a while? Do some real work and stop trying so hard to get sexually harassed etc. Oh. That's right. You come from the whores-and-roofers department.


----------



## Bobob

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lived in Florida for 25 years and the wage for construction is 50% of the wage up north, whether you are white, black, or pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why do you think that is?  Because we have foreigners coming here and taking those jobs.  It's the same thing in my former industry.  They can't find enough truck drivers.  So they get these foreigners to come here and do it.  They are terrible drivers to boot.  They come here with no training or experience whatsoever, and our government for some stupid reason grants them reciprocity for their version of CDL's in their country.  The problem is in their country, they get a commercial license for the asking.  Here you have to pass a written test, do a maneuverability test, go through the safety check test on the tractor and trailer, then the road test.  Even then, half of the people taking the test fail the first time.
> 
> Some of them can't speak a word of English yet alone be able to read our street and highway signs.  They are dangerous to be around.  I guess the only entertaining thing about it is watching them trying to back a trailer into the dock.  Many times me and other drivers would be laughing so hard tears came out of our eyes.
Click to expand...

This is because the cost of living was lower in the south, jobs paid less and were available,
whereas there were layoffs due to high costs in the north. Nothing to do with Cubans.


----------



## justinacolmena

Bobob said:


> This is because the cost of living was lower in the south, jobs paid less and were available,


Guns are banned and drug lords manage the apartments. People shack up four to a unit.


Bobob said:


> whereas there were layoffs due to high costs in the north. Nothing to do with Cubans.


Up north, where people don't put up with that drug cártel shit.


----------



## 22lcidw

Synthaholic said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> nearest semi uncontaminated water source because water’s been knocked out and your shitter hasn’t flushed in a month?
> 
> 
> 
> Might have to boil or make some coffee or something like that.
> Bring your own toilet paper and take a piss or a shit in the back woods, or don't you have a 5-gallon bucket in the garden shed if you want to be so prissy about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And this is the life you want for your wife, and perhaps daughters? Go take a shit in a 5-gallon bucket out in the shed.
> 
> This is why you are a deplorable.
Click to expand...

According to you everyone lives good with your way.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Bobob said:


> This is because the cost of living was lower in the south, jobs paid less and were available,
> whereas there were layoffs due to high costs in the north. Nothing to do with Cubans.



Sure it had to do with the Cubans and any other foreigners over there.  Ohio is not New York or California.  Our cost of living has always been reasonable.


----------



## justinacolmena

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Ohio is not New York or California. Our cost of living has always been reasonable.


Of course, if you get out of downtown Cleveland. Land is cheap and flat and there's plenty of it. Grow a garden or a whole farm if you please. People make it more complicated than it needs to be.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

justinacolmena said:


> Of course, if you get out of downtown Cleveland. Land is cheap and flat and there's plenty of it. Grow a garden or a whole farm if you please. People make it more complicated than it needs to be.



Once global warming leaves us for the season, I spend a lot of time watching HGTV.  I'm amazed at what houses cost in other places. What you pay 800K for in one of the commie states, you can get for less than 300K here.  

About 15 years ago I rented one of my units to some kid.  I think I charged him $375; well, actually his mother since he was going to school here and I couldn't give him a lease.  They took one look at the place and said they wanted it, even if they had to pay more.  They were from Buffalo NY.  After he lived here for a few months, he told me if I could take my properties and move them to his state, not only would I be able to charge double of what I charge here, but I'd have a waiting line a mile long to get one.  Triple or more if I could move them on the outskirts of NYC.


----------



## lantern2814

Hutch Starskey said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dumbfuck. Not old and sure as hell not fat. You seem to be projecting again. Of course you hide under your bd and wear your mask like you’re told to like a good  little sheep. You idiots try anything, it’ll be you who needs help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody but the right is talking about overthrowing the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee, the left steals an election through proven fraud and wants the results to stand. What a shock. Apparently only to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, the left steals an election through proven fraud and wants the results to stand. What a shock. Apparently only to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uff.....Some are really struggling with the Information Age.
Click to expand...

Yes you are struggling you uneducated dumbfuck. Try actually looking at proof instead of keeping your head in your ass like you do on everything. Try again loser.


----------



## justinacolmena

Ray From Cleveland said:


> What you pay 800K for in one of the commie states, you can get for less than 300K here.


Or DIY for 30K. There's got to be cheap farmland in rural Ohio. Not saying it's within commuting distance of a suit-and-tie government job.


----------



## Bobob

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is because the cost of living was lower in the south, jobs paid less and were available,
> whereas there were layoffs due to high costs in the north. Nothing to do with Cubans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it had to do with the Cubans and any other foreigners over there.  Ohio is not New York or California.  Our cost of living has always been reasonable.
Click to expand...

I lived there. You? The wage was much lower in the south for construction workers...like 50% lower.
Our cost of living was always reasonable. My family is from Ohio and wages were very high compared to
the south.


----------



## Bobob

justinacolmena said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is because the cost of living was lower in the south, jobs paid less and were available,
> 
> 
> 
> Guns are banned and drug lords manage the apartments. People shack up four to a unit.
> 
> 
> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> whereas there were layoffs due to high costs in the north. Nothing to do with Cubans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Up north, where people don't put up with that drug cártel shit.
Click to expand...

Drug cartels in Florida? I lived there for 25 years and....no. Drug cartels don't get involved in wages. 
They are not called "wage " cartels.


----------



## justinacolmena

Bobob said:


> Drug cartels in Florida? I lived there for 25 years and....no. Drug cartels don't get involved in wages.
> They are not called "wage " cartels.


I don't think you even know where you live. The drug bosses have access to your home pantry and refrigerator while you are at work and you are required to submit to random testing for the drugs they deal. Don't think they don't have the power to keep you down.


----------



## Bobob

justinacolmena said:


> Bobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drug cartels in Florida? I lived there for 25 years and....no. Drug cartels don't get involved in wages.
> They are not called "wage " cartels.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you even know where you live. The drug bosses have access to your home pantry and refrigerator while you are at work and you are required to submit to random testing for the drugs they deal. Don't think they don't have the power to keep you down.
Click to expand...

You don't think I know where I lived for 25 years?  You know more than me about the area that I lived in?
Wow...you are a genius.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

lantern2814 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dumbfuck. Not old and sure as hell not fat. You seem to be projecting again. Of course you hide under your bd and wear your mask like you’re told to like a good  little sheep. You idiots try anything, it’ll be you who needs help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody but the right is talking about overthrowing the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee, the left steals an election through proven fraud and wants the results to stand. What a shock. Apparently only to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, the left steals an election through proven fraud and wants the results to stand. What a shock. Apparently only to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uff.....Some are really struggling with the Information Age.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are struggling you uneducated dumbfuck. Try actually looking at proof instead of keeping your head in your ass like you do on everything. Try again loser.
Click to expand...

LOL...
It seems Your “proof” went “poof!”


----------



## sparky

gipper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo, woe is me!
> 
> The other half believes in equality for all, do not want their kids and families killed by crazy loons with machine guns. We want them safe and happy.
> 
> They want decent Jobs, good Schools to educate their children, fair taxes, decent Health care for all, taking care of the elderly and children. Birth control so they do not have so many poor children, thus avoiding abortion.
> 
> Giving people a hand up when they need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have most of these things now.  If you want government to put this force field around every human being, they don't even have that in Democrat utopias like North Korea and Cuba.  However in places like that, the government provides jobs, takes care of the young and elderly, free healthcare, makes sure nobody has anyway to protect themselves in their cradle-to-grave government you desire here.  You should move there and try it out first.
> 
> Of course if you don't want to move, we have areas like that here; places where you do get free healthcare, don't have to worry about unwanted pregnancy, nobody has guns or money except the government.  We call these places prisons, and they're not that difficult to join.  The best part for you is, they are full of Democrats already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. What we have now is a government entirely controlled by the ultra wealthy for the benefit of the ultra wealthy. Sadly, people like you refuse to accept this reality, as you’re blinded by your dogma.
Click to expand...

if only more folks would _'get that'_ Gip....~S~


----------



## gipper

sparky said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo, woe is me!
> 
> The other half believes in equality for all, do not want their kids and families killed by crazy loons with machine guns. We want them safe and happy.
> 
> They want decent Jobs, good Schools to educate their children, fair taxes, decent Health care for all, taking care of the elderly and children. Birth control so they do not have so many poor children, thus avoiding abortion.
> 
> Giving people a hand up when they need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have most of these things now.  If you want government to put this force field around every human being, they don't even have that in Democrat utopias like North Korea and Cuba.  However in places like that, the government provides jobs, takes care of the young and elderly, free healthcare, makes sure nobody has anyway to protect themselves in their cradle-to-grave government you desire here.  You should move there and try it out first.
> 
> Of course if you don't want to move, we have areas like that here; places where you do get free healthcare, don't have to worry about unwanted pregnancy, nobody has guns or money except the government.  We call these places prisons, and they're not that difficult to join.  The best part for you is, they are full of Democrats already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. What we have now is a government entirely controlled by the ultra wealthy for the benefit of the ultra wealthy. Sadly, people like you refuse to accept this reality, as you’re blinded by your dogma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if only more folks would _'get that'_ Gip....~S~
Click to expand...

Maybe some day.


----------



## justinacolmena

gipper said:


> No. What we have now is a government entirely controlled by the ultra wealthy for the benefit of the ultra wealthy. Sadly, people like you refuse to accept this reality, as you’re blinded by your dogma.


I've barely got two pennies in my pocket to rub together and I'm already “ultra wealthy” for your socialist schemes of wealth confiscation and redistribution.


----------



## gipper

justinacolmena said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. What we have now is a government entirely controlled by the ultra wealthy for the benefit of the ultra wealthy. Sadly, people like you refuse to accept this reality, as you’re blinded by your dogma.
> 
> 
> 
> I've barely got two pennies in my pocket to rub together and I'm already “ultra wealthy” for your socialist schemes of wealth confiscation and redistribution.
Click to expand...

That’s absurd, but typical con thinking. I know because I was once one of you, but I learned. You didn’t.

How you can’t see that our government is benefiting the wealthy in numerous ways, while doing little for the people is mind boggling. You think it’s socialism like a good trained monkey for the establishment.


----------



## daveman

BWK said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 434191
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was never involved. That's what you voted for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't paying attention. President Trump wanted a 2K stimulus without all the gifts to other nations that don't even like us. Congress insisted on $600 and a hugh waste of taxpayer money. I'm sorry he didn't stick to a veto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you going to start paying attention? In the beginning, these negotiations were handed off to Mnuchin. Trump had nothing to do with it, and was okay with the $600 in the beginning. He all of a sudden moved the goal posts eight months later. He doesn't have a clue, because he could care less. He was not involved. That is why we are in this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm curious what good it does me as an American to give $10 million to Pakistan for gender studies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't agree more. If Trump had been active in the beginning with these negotiations, instead of being the sorry ass pos who he is, it might have been addressed, then taken off the bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bill was over 5,000 pages.  No one knew what's in it.
> 
> Spending bills originate in the Democrat-controlled House.  They own all this, including the pitiful handout to Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true! Democrats wanted way more than $600 dollars. So, once again  you are lying. As for foreign spending
> Both Democrats and Republicans were no happy with the Pakistan relief package, but Lindsey Graham thought it was important;
> 
> *Trump's daughter-in-law Lara Trump has opposed to such a provision, while one of the prime movers of such an aid to Pakistan Senator Lindsay Graham argued that it was important to make life better for women in Pakistan.
> 
> The legislation, running into more than 5,500 pages, which now heads to the White House for President Trump to sign it into law, makes available a minimum of USD 15 million in assistance to Pakistan "for democracy programs" and USD 10 million "for gender programs."*
> Lindsey Graham knew what was in it. Why are you blaming Democrats for something a Republican created, and that a Republican president has to sign? Your argument, as always, makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really don't know how spending bills work, do you?
> 
> Democrats control the House.  Democrats controlled what's in the bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are either brain dead, or ten years old. Either way, the result is the same. Yes, Pelosi controls the House, and Trump signs the bill. Now, see if you can wrap your head around that. I'm betting you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats thought foreigners are more deserving of American tax dollars than are Americans.
> 
> You seem to agree with them.  But then, independent thought isn't something you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as they are doing the heavy lifting, and feeding my sorry ass and yours, I'd like to "independently" acknowledge that I'm keeping my mouth shut, while I'm being fed.
> 
> No one said anything about foreigners being more deserving of "American tax dollars." You did. That's your fallacy, not mine.
Click to expand...

They're not feeding me; I am.  I have a job.  I don't require handouts.  Maybe give being an adult a try.  

Meanwhile, Democrats put in far more money for foreigners, corporations, and Democrat special interests than they did for regular Americans.  That is not even up for debate.


----------



## daveman

BWK said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of those people have an ocean to cross. Central and South America do not. And you are right, we ruined those countries as well. We are an imperialist country, and every other country is ours for the taking. Which is exactly what we've done.
> 
> We are also not responsible for getting involved in other countries conflicts. It's none of our fucking business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about what you think is right or wrong, it's about us owing anybody anything for our actions.  We don't owe anybody from south America anything including providing them residency in our country.  If you want to come here, you do it like everybody else did who came here legally. Get permission to work here, go home when that permit expires, come back next year when you can apply again, and also apply for permanent residency or citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, we owe them their countries back, is what we owe them. My links point that out perfectly.
> 
> And don't talk to me about right and wrong. The US never gave a shit about that to begin with, so yes, it's all about right and wrong. We ruined millions of people's lives with our actions, because we chose wrong over right. And your arrogance is disgusting. Those folks have more right being here than we do.
Click to expand...

How many illegals have you invited into your home?

None?

Oh.  

Hypocrite.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

daveman said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 434191
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was never involved. That's what you voted for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't paying attention. President Trump wanted a 2K stimulus without all the gifts to other nations that don't even like us. Congress insisted on $600 and a hugh waste of taxpayer money. I'm sorry he didn't stick to a veto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you going to start paying attention? In the beginning, these negotiations were handed off to Mnuchin. Trump had nothing to do with it, and was okay with the $600 in the beginning. He all of a sudden moved the goal posts eight months later. He doesn't have a clue, because he could care less. He was not involved. That is why we are in this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm curious what good it does me as an American to give $10 million to Pakistan for gender studies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't agree more. If Trump had been active in the beginning with these negotiations, instead of being the sorry ass pos who he is, it might have been addressed, then taken off the bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bill was over 5,000 pages.  No one knew what's in it.
> 
> Spending bills originate in the Democrat-controlled House.  They own all this, including the pitiful handout to Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true! Democrats wanted way more than $600 dollars. So, once again  you are lying. As for foreign spending
> Both Democrats and Republicans were no happy with the Pakistan relief package, but Lindsey Graham thought it was important;
> 
> *Trump's daughter-in-law Lara Trump has opposed to such a provision, while one of the prime movers of such an aid to Pakistan Senator Lindsay Graham argued that it was important to make life better for women in Pakistan.
> 
> The legislation, running into more than 5,500 pages, which now heads to the White House for President Trump to sign it into law, makes available a minimum of USD 15 million in assistance to Pakistan "for democracy programs" and USD 10 million "for gender programs."*
> Lindsey Graham knew what was in it. Why are you blaming Democrats for something a Republican created, and that a Republican president has to sign? Your argument, as always, makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really don't know how spending bills work, do you?
> 
> Democrats control the House.  Democrats controlled what's in the bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are either brain dead, or ten years old. Either way, the result is the same. Yes, Pelosi controls the House, and Trump signs the bill. Now, see if you can wrap your head around that. I'm betting you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats thought foreigners are more deserving of American tax dollars than are Americans.
> 
> You seem to agree with them.  But then, independent thought isn't something you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as they are doing the heavy lifting, and feeding my sorry ass and yours, I'd like to "independently" acknowledge that I'm keeping my mouth shut, while I'm being fed.
> 
> No one said anything about foreigners being more deserving of "American tax dollars." You did. That's your fallacy, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're not feeding me; I am.  I have a job.  I don't require handouts.  Maybe give being an adult a try.
> 
> Meanwhile, Democrats put in far more money for foreigners, corporations, and Democrat special interests than they did for regular Americans.  That is not even up for debate.
Click to expand...

A leftists opened up and told the truth sad thing is the guest host hoped he wold call back in and he did he is the rabid leftist


----------



## Charles Guzinya

Hell YEAH I want one!


----------



## BWK

daveman said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of those people have an ocean to cross. Central and South America do not. And you are right, we ruined those countries as well. We are an imperialist country, and every other country is ours for the taking. Which is exactly what we've done.
> 
> We are also not responsible for getting involved in other countries conflicts. It's none of our fucking business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about what you think is right or wrong, it's about us owing anybody anything for our actions.  We don't owe anybody from south America anything including providing them residency in our country.  If you want to come here, you do it like everybody else did who came here legally. Get permission to work here, go home when that permit expires, come back next year when you can apply again, and also apply for permanent residency or citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, we owe them their countries back, is what we owe them. My links point that out perfectly.
> 
> And don't talk to me about right and wrong. The US never gave a shit about that to begin with, so yes, it's all about right and wrong. We ruined millions of people's lives with our actions, because we chose wrong over right. And your arrogance is disgusting. Those folks have more right being here than we do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many illegals have you invited into your home?
> 
> None?
> 
> Oh.
> 
> Hypocrite.
Click to expand...

Damn, you are full of stupid questions. Lol!


----------



## daveman

BWK said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of those people have an ocean to cross. Central and South America do not. And you are right, we ruined those countries as well. We are an imperialist country, and every other country is ours for the taking. Which is exactly what we've done.
> 
> We are also not responsible for getting involved in other countries conflicts. It's none of our fucking business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about what you think is right or wrong, it's about us owing anybody anything for our actions.  We don't owe anybody from south America anything including providing them residency in our country.  If you want to come here, you do it like everybody else did who came here legally. Get permission to work here, go home when that permit expires, come back next year when you can apply again, and also apply for permanent residency or citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, we owe them their countries back, is what we owe them. My links point that out perfectly.
> 
> And don't talk to me about right and wrong. The US never gave a shit about that to begin with, so yes, it's all about right and wrong. We ruined millions of people's lives with our actions, because we chose wrong over right. And your arrogance is disgusting. Those folks have more right being here than we do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many illegals have you invited into your home?
> 
> None?
> 
> Oh.
> 
> Hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, you are full of stupid questions. Lol!
Click to expand...

Yet you demand we as a nation take in all comers, due to your hatred of America.

If America sucks as bad as you insist, you'd be down at the border warning illegals away.


----------



## BWK

daveman said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of those people have an ocean to cross. Central and South America do not. And you are right, we ruined those countries as well. We are an imperialist country, and every other country is ours for the taking. Which is exactly what we've done.
> 
> We are also not responsible for getting involved in other countries conflicts. It's none of our fucking business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about what you think is right or wrong, it's about us owing anybody anything for our actions.  We don't owe anybody from south America anything including providing them residency in our country.  If you want to come here, you do it like everybody else did who came here legally. Get permission to work here, go home when that permit expires, come back next year when you can apply again, and also apply for permanent residency or citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, we owe them their countries back, is what we owe them. My links point that out perfectly.
> 
> And don't talk to me about right and wrong. The US never gave a shit about that to begin with, so yes, it's all about right and wrong. We ruined millions of people's lives with our actions, because we chose wrong over right. And your arrogance is disgusting. Those folks have more right being here than we do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many illegals have you invited into your home?
> 
> None?
> 
> Oh.
> 
> Hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, you are full of stupid questions. Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you demand we as a nation take in all comers, due to your hatred of America.
> 
> If America sucks as bad as you insist, you'd be down at the border warning illegals away.
Click to expand...

More lying by you. I never said that. You plant things in your head pretending people like me want any and everyone here. Of course you've conveniently missed the point on purpose, so as to make excuses for what this country has done wrong. 

It also has nothing to do with hating America. Another convenient conclusion you made up in your head. 

It's all about what this country did wrong to so many other countries. It has nothing to do with hating America. That's a cowards way of saying you really have no supporting argument to justify what we as a country did, so I'm just going to make up a bunch of shit so I can forget the truth. You're nothing more than a coward who can't own up to the truth.


----------



## BWK

daveman said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 434191
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was never involved. That's what you voted for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't paying attention. President Trump wanted a 2K stimulus without all the gifts to other nations that don't even like us. Congress insisted on $600 and a hugh waste of taxpayer money. I'm sorry he didn't stick to a veto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you going to start paying attention? In the beginning, these negotiations were handed off to Mnuchin. Trump had nothing to do with it, and was okay with the $600 in the beginning. He all of a sudden moved the goal posts eight months later. He doesn't have a clue, because he could care less. He was not involved. That is why we are in this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm curious what good it does me as an American to give $10 million to Pakistan for gender studies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't agree more. If Trump had been active in the beginning with these negotiations, instead of being the sorry ass pos who he is, it might have been addressed, then taken off the bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bill was over 5,000 pages.  No one knew what's in it.
> 
> Spending bills originate in the Democrat-controlled House.  They own all this, including the pitiful handout to Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true! Democrats wanted way more than $600 dollars. So, once again  you are lying. As for foreign spending
> Both Democrats and Republicans were no happy with the Pakistan relief package, but Lindsey Graham thought it was important;
> 
> *Trump's daughter-in-law Lara Trump has opposed to such a provision, while one of the prime movers of such an aid to Pakistan Senator Lindsay Graham argued that it was important to make life better for women in Pakistan.
> 
> The legislation, running into more than 5,500 pages, which now heads to the White House for President Trump to sign it into law, makes available a minimum of USD 15 million in assistance to Pakistan "for democracy programs" and USD 10 million "for gender programs."*
> Lindsey Graham knew what was in it. Why are you blaming Democrats for something a Republican created, and that a Republican president has to sign? Your argument, as always, makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really don't know how spending bills work, do you?
> 
> Democrats control the House.  Democrats controlled what's in the bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are either brain dead, or ten years old. Either way, the result is the same. Yes, Pelosi controls the House, and Trump signs the bill. Now, see if you can wrap your head around that. I'm betting you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats thought foreigners are more deserving of American tax dollars than are Americans.
> 
> You seem to agree with them.  But then, independent thought isn't something you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as they are doing the heavy lifting, and feeding my sorry ass and yours, I'd like to "independently" acknowledge that I'm keeping my mouth shut, while I'm being fed.
> 
> No one said anything about foreigners being more deserving of "American tax dollars." You did. That's your fallacy, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're not feeding me; I am.  I have a job.  I don't require handouts.  Maybe give being an adult a try.
> 
> Meanwhile, Democrats put in far more money for foreigners, corporations, and Democrat special interests than they did for regular Americans.  That is not even up for debate.
Click to expand...

Sure it is. You can't produce any documentation proving that, so you're lying again. All you do is lie and invent more made up nonsense. You're pathetic.


----------



## BWK

daveman said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of those people have an ocean to cross. Central and South America do not. And you are right, we ruined those countries as well. We are an imperialist country, and every other country is ours for the taking. Which is exactly what we've done.
> 
> We are also not responsible for getting involved in other countries conflicts. It's none of our fucking business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about what you think is right or wrong, it's about us owing anybody anything for our actions.  We don't owe anybody from south America anything including providing them residency in our country.  If you want to come here, you do it like everybody else did who came here legally. Get permission to work here, go home when that permit expires, come back next year when you can apply again, and also apply for permanent residency or citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, we owe them their countries back, is what we owe them. My links point that out perfectly.
> 
> And don't talk to me about right and wrong. The US never gave a shit about that to begin with, so yes, it's all about right and wrong. We ruined millions of people's lives with our actions, because we chose wrong over right. And your arrogance is disgusting. Those folks have more right being here than we do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many illegals have you invited into your home?
> 
> None?
> 
> Oh.
> 
> Hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, you are full of stupid questions. Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you demand we as a nation take in all comers, due to your hatred of America.
> 
> If America sucks as bad as you insist, you'd be down at the border warning illegals away.
Click to expand...

You are telling the same lie as before. All you do is lie.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

You guys are  mostly surrounded or cut off 
Cheating scumbags


----------



## whitehall

Are y'all lookin for a civil war when you make up a post based on some fictional twitter by a fictional "ex military guy" (is that how lefties refer to Veterans?) . The post is BS.


----------



## lantern2814

Hutch Starskey said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dumbfuck. Not old and sure as hell not fat. You seem to be projecting again. Of course you hide under your bd and wear your mask like you’re told to like a good  little sheep. You idiots try anything, it’ll be you who needs help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody but the right is talking about overthrowing the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee, the left steals an election through proven fraud and wants the results to stand. What a shock. Apparently only to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, the left steals an election through proven fraud and wants the results to stand. What a shock. Apparently only to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uff.....Some are really struggling with the Information Age.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are struggling you uneducated dumbfuck. Try actually looking at proof instead of keeping your head in your ass like you do on everything. Try again loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...
> It seems Your “proof” went “poof!”
Click to expand...

Seems you’ve kept your head firmly ensconced in your ass. Typical for you who’s been right about, oh, nothing ever. Keep ignoring it. Show your ignorance. As usual.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

BWK said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of those people have an ocean to cross. Central and South America do not. And you are right, we ruined those countries as well. We are an imperialist country, and every other country is ours for the taking. Which is exactly what we've done.
> 
> We are also not responsible for getting involved in other countries conflicts. It's none of our fucking business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about what you think is right or wrong, it's about us owing anybody anything for our actions.  We don't owe anybody from south America anything including providing them residency in our country.  If you want to come here, you do it like everybody else did who came here legally. Get permission to work here, go home when that permit expires, come back next year when you can apply again, and also apply for permanent residency or citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, we owe them their countries back, is what we owe them. My links point that out perfectly.
> 
> And don't talk to me about right and wrong. The US never gave a shit about that to begin with, so yes, it's all about right and wrong. We ruined millions of people's lives with our actions, because we chose wrong over right. And your arrogance is disgusting. Those folks have more right being here than we do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many illegals have you invited into your home?
> 
> None?
> 
> Oh.
> 
> Hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, you are full of stupid questions. Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you demand we as a nation take in all comers, due to your hatred of America.
> 
> If America sucks as bad as you insist, you'd be down at the border warning illegals away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lying by you. I never said that. You plant things in your head pretending people like me want any and everyone here. Of course you've conveniently missed the point on purpose, so as to make excuses for what this country has done wrong.
> 
> It also has nothing to do with hating America. Another convenient conclusion you made up in your head.
> 
> It's all about what this country did wrong to so many other countries. It has nothing to do with hating America. That's a cowards way of saying you really have no supporting argument to justify what we as a country did, so I'm just going to make up a bunch of shit so I can forget the truth. You're nothing more than a coward who can't own up to the truth.
Click to expand...

You have had plenty of chances to back up your dumb-ass claims of what America has done to your wannabe leaches and you mostly are unwilling to try and when you do claim to make an attempt you have been utterly unable to even begin. Quit pretending you haven't been debunked and find an audience stupid enough to believe your lies. It ain't here.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

lantern2814 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dumbfuck. Not old and sure as hell not fat. You seem to be projecting again. Of course you hide under your bd and wear your mask like you’re told to like a good  little sheep. You idiots try anything, it’ll be you who needs help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody but the right is talking about overthrowing the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee, the left steals an election through proven fraud and wants the results to stand. What a shock. Apparently only to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, the left steals an election through proven fraud and wants the results to stand. What a shock. Apparently only to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uff.....Some are really struggling with the Information Age.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are struggling you uneducated dumbfuck. Try actually looking at proof instead of keeping your head in your ass like you do on everything. Try again loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...
> It seems Your “proof” went “poof!”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems you’ve kept your head firmly ensconced in your ass. Typical for you who’s been right about, oh, nothing ever. Keep ignoring it. Show your ignorance. As usual.
Click to expand...




lantern2814 said:


> Seems you’ve kept your head firmly ensconced in your ass. Typical for you who’s been right about, oh, nothing ever. Keep ignoring it. Show your ignorance. As usual


Ignorant? Me?
There is not a single authority left In this country for you retards to appeal to. Your case has been rejected. Utterly and completely.
Call me ignorant if you must, but you have a rude awakening approaching. Prepare yourself.


----------



## lantern2814

Hutch Starskey said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dumbfuck. Not old and sure as hell not fat. You seem to be projecting again. Of course you hide under your bd and wear your mask like you’re told to like a good  little sheep. You idiots try anything, it’ll be you who needs help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody but the right is talking about overthrowing the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee, the left steals an election through proven fraud and wants the results to stand. What a shock. Apparently only to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, the left steals an election through proven fraud and wants the results to stand. What a shock. Apparently only to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uff.....Some are really struggling with the Information Age.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are struggling you uneducated dumbfuck. Try actually looking at proof instead of keeping your head in your ass like you do on everything. Try again loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...
> It seems Your “proof” went “poof!”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems you’ve kept your head firmly ensconced in your ass. Typical for you who’s been right about, oh, nothing ever. Keep ignoring it. Show your ignorance. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you’ve kept your head firmly ensconced in your ass. Typical for you who’s been right about, oh, nothing ever. Keep ignoring it. Show your ignorance. As usual
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ignorant? Me?
> There is not a single authority left In this country for you retards to appeal to. Your case has been rejected. Utterly and completely.
> Call me ignorant if you must, but you have a rude awakening approaching. Prepare yourself.
Click to expand...

Yes you are ignorant. Ignore the evidence like you always do because you’re a partisan hack. You threatening me you limp wrist asshole? A rude awakening? I think not. Try your bullshit with me or my family and see what happens to you. You best prepare yourself. Nobody is afraid of you assholes.


----------



## IM2

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG you are so unbelievably ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't use words you don't know the definition of.  It makes YOU look ignorant.
Click to expand...

Ray if you use per capita it is based on a per 100,000 rate. And when we look at, for example  a 20 per 100,000 rate, or a 100 per 100,000 rate, those are very low numbers that do not indicate huge amounts of violence. So if blacks had a per capita rate of 100 per 100,000 that's 1/10th of 1 percent. So then this again rebuts your argument of high out of control black crime.

But you see Ray, racists like yourself ignore all per capia numbers but murder. In the argument you tried making per capita would show that blacks are way more likely to be killed by police than whites.


----------



## IM2

lantern2814 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dumbfuck. Not old and sure as hell not fat. You seem to be projecting again. Of course you hide under your bd and wear your mask like you’re told to like a good  little sheep. You idiots try anything, it’ll be you who needs help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody but the right is talking about overthrowing the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee, the left steals an election through proven fraud and wants the results to stand. What a shock. Apparently only to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, the left steals an election through proven fraud and wants the results to stand. What a shock. Apparently only to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uff.....Some are really struggling with the Information Age.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are struggling you uneducated dumbfuck. Try actually looking at proof instead of keeping your head in your ass like you do on everything. Try again loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...
> It seems Your “proof” went “poof!”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems you’ve kept your head firmly ensconced in your ass. Typical for you who’s been right about, oh, nothing ever. Keep ignoring it. Show your ignorance. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you’ve kept your head firmly ensconced in your ass. Typical for you who’s been right about, oh, nothing ever. Keep ignoring it. Show your ignorance. As usual
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ignorant? Me?
> There is not a single authority left In this country for you retards to appeal to. Your case has been rejected. Utterly and completely.
> Call me ignorant if you must, but you have a rude awakening approaching. Prepare yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are ignorant. Ignore the evidence like you always do because you’re a partisan hack. You threatening me you limp wrist asshole? A rude awakening? I think not. Try your bullshit with me or my family and see what happens to you. You best prepare yourself. Nobody is afraid of you assholes.
Click to expand...

Shut the fuck up pussy.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

lantern2814 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dumbfuck. Not old and sure as hell not fat. You seem to be projecting again. Of course you hide under your bd and wear your mask like you’re told to like a good  little sheep. You idiots try anything, it’ll be you who needs help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody but the right is talking about overthrowing the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee, the left steals an election through proven fraud and wants the results to stand. What a shock. Apparently only to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, the left steals an election through proven fraud and wants the results to stand. What a shock. Apparently only to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uff.....Some are really struggling with the Information Age.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are struggling you uneducated dumbfuck. Try actually looking at proof instead of keeping your head in your ass like you do on everything. Try again loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...
> It seems Your “proof” went “poof!”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems you’ve kept your head firmly ensconced in your ass. Typical for you who’s been right about, oh, nothing ever. Keep ignoring it. Show your ignorance. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you’ve kept your head firmly ensconced in your ass. Typical for you who’s been right about, oh, nothing ever. Keep ignoring it. Show your ignorance. As usual
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ignorant? Me?
> There is not a single authority left In this country for you retards to appeal to. Your case has been rejected. Utterly and completely.
> Call me ignorant if you must, but you have a rude awakening approaching. Prepare yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are ignorant. Ignore the evidence like you always do because you’re a partisan hack. You threatening me you limp wrist asshole? A rude awakening? I think not. Try your bullshit with me or my family and see what happens to you. You best prepare yourself. Nobody is afraid of you assholes.
Click to expand...




lantern2814 said:


> Yes you are ignorant. Ignore the evidence like you always do because you’re a partisan hack. You threatening me you limp wrist asshole? A rude awakening? I think not. Try your bullshit with me or my family and see what happens to you. You best prepare yourself. Nobody is afraid of you assholes.


A rude awakening when Your “evidence” is further ignored and Biden is sworn in. No one is threatening you, dope.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

IM2 said:


> Ray if you use per capita it is based on a per 100,000 rate. And when we look at, for example a 20 per 100,000 rate, or a 100 per 100,000 rate, those are very low numbers that do not indicate huge amounts of violence. So if blacks had a per capita rate of 100 per 100,000 that's 1/10th of 1 percent. So then this again rebuts your argument of high out of control black crime.
> 
> But you see Ray, racists like yourself ignore all per capia numbers but murder. In the argument you tried making per capita would show that blacks are way more likely to be killed by police than whites.



Blacks are much more violent than whites, so they get in more violent situations with police.  Yes, per capita is the only honest gauge when making comparisons.  Like in the US, you are six times more likely to be killed by a black than a white per capita.


----------



## lantern2814

IM2 said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dumbfuck. Not old and sure as hell not fat. You seem to be projecting again. Of course you hide under your bd and wear your mask like you’re told to like a good  little sheep. You idiots try anything, it’ll be you who needs help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody but the right is talking about overthrowing the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee, the left steals an election through proven fraud and wants the results to stand. What a shock. Apparently only to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, the left steals an election through proven fraud and wants the results to stand. What a shock. Apparently only to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uff.....Some are really struggling with the Information Age.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are struggling you uneducated dumbfuck. Try actually looking at proof instead of keeping your head in your ass like you do on everything. Try again loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...
> It seems Your “proof” went “poof!”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems you’ve kept your head firmly ensconced in your ass. Typical for you who’s been right about, oh, nothing ever. Keep ignoring it. Show your ignorance. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you’ve kept your head firmly ensconced in your ass. Typical for you who’s been right about, oh, nothing ever. Keep ignoring it. Show your ignorance. As usual
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ignorant? Me?
> There is not a single authority left In this country for you retards to appeal to. Your case has been rejected. Utterly and completely.
> Call me ignorant if you must, but you have a rude awakening approaching. Prepare yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are ignorant. Ignore the evidence like you always do because you’re a partisan hack. You threatening me you limp wrist asshole? A rude awakening? I think not. Try your bullshit with me or my family and see what happens to you. You best prepare yourself. Nobody is afraid of you assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut the fuck up pussy.
Click to expand...

You  going to make me you racist cowardly POS? Go fuck yourself bitch.


----------



## lantern2814

Hutch Starskey said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dumbfuck. Not old and sure as hell not fat. You seem to be projecting again. Of course you hide under your bd and wear your mask like you’re told to like a good  little sheep. You idiots try anything, it’ll be you who needs help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody but the right is talking about overthrowing the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee, the left steals an election through proven fraud and wants the results to stand. What a shock. Apparently only to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, the left steals an election through proven fraud and wants the results to stand. What a shock. Apparently only to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uff.....Some are really struggling with the Information Age.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are struggling you uneducated dumbfuck. Try actually looking at proof instead of keeping your head in your ass like you do on everything. Try again loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...
> It seems Your “proof” went “poof!”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems you’ve kept your head firmly ensconced in your ass. Typical for you who’s been right about, oh, nothing ever. Keep ignoring it. Show your ignorance. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you’ve kept your head firmly ensconced in your ass. Typical for you who’s been right about, oh, nothing ever. Keep ignoring it. Show your ignorance. As usual
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ignorant? Me?
> There is not a single authority left In this country for you retards to appeal to. Your case has been rejected. Utterly and completely.
> Call me ignorant if you must, but you have a rude awakening approaching. Prepare yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are ignorant. Ignore the evidence like you always do because you’re a partisan hack. You threatening me you limp wrist asshole? A rude awakening? I think not. Try your bullshit with me or my family and see what happens to you. You best prepare yourself. Nobody is afraid of you assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are ignorant. Ignore the evidence like you always do because you’re a partisan hack. You threatening me you limp wrist asshole? A rude awakening? I think not. Try your bullshit with me or my family and see what happens to you. You best prepare yourself. Nobody is afraid of you assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A rude awakening when Your “evidence” is further ignored and Biden is sworn in. No one is threatening you, dope.
Click to expand...

Typical cowardly uneducated lefist. Stand up to a pussy like you and you back right down and run. STFU you true dope.


----------



## daveman

BWK said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of those people have an ocean to cross. Central and South America do not. And you are right, we ruined those countries as well. We are an imperialist country, and every other country is ours for the taking. Which is exactly what we've done.
> 
> We are also not responsible for getting involved in other countries conflicts. It's none of our fucking business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about what you think is right or wrong, it's about us owing anybody anything for our actions.  We don't owe anybody from south America anything including providing them residency in our country.  If you want to come here, you do it like everybody else did who came here legally. Get permission to work here, go home when that permit expires, come back next year when you can apply again, and also apply for permanent residency or citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, we owe them their countries back, is what we owe them. My links point that out perfectly.
> 
> And don't talk to me about right and wrong. The US never gave a shit about that to begin with, so yes, it's all about right and wrong. We ruined millions of people's lives with our actions, because we chose wrong over right. And your arrogance is disgusting. Those folks have more right being here than we do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many illegals have you invited into your home?
> 
> None?
> 
> Oh.
> 
> Hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, you are full of stupid questions. Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you demand we as a nation take in all comers, due to your hatred of America.
> 
> If America sucks as bad as you insist, you'd be down at the border warning illegals away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More lying by you. I never said that. You plant things in your head pretending people like me want any and everyone here. Of course you've conveniently missed the point on purpose, so as to make excuses for what this country has done wrong.
> 
> It also has nothing to do with hating America. Another convenient conclusion you made up in your head.
> 
> It's all about what this country did wrong to so many other countries. It has nothing to do with hating America. That's a cowards way of saying you really have no supporting argument to justify what we as a country did, so I'm just going to make up a bunch of shit so I can forget the truth. You're nothing more than a coward who can't own up to the truth.
Click to expand...

Yes, that's what white Democrats told you to say.

You sure are easily led.


----------



## d0gbreath

Civil war and secession are the cries of the frustrated, not the desperate (the desperate will act). 

Frustrations will ease, and we'll go back to being happy shiny people.


----------



## daveman

BWK said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 434191
> 
> 
> 
> Trump was never involved. That's what you voted for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't paying attention. President Trump wanted a 2K stimulus without all the gifts to other nations that don't even like us. Congress insisted on $600 and a hugh waste of taxpayer money. I'm sorry he didn't stick to a veto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you going to start paying attention? In the beginning, these negotiations were handed off to Mnuchin. Trump had nothing to do with it, and was okay with the $600 in the beginning. He all of a sudden moved the goal posts eight months later. He doesn't have a clue, because he could care less. He was not involved. That is why we are in this mess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm curious what good it does me as an American to give $10 million to Pakistan for gender studies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't agree more. If Trump had been active in the beginning with these negotiations, instead of being the sorry ass pos who he is, it might have been addressed, then taken off the bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bill was over 5,000 pages.  No one knew what's in it.
> 
> Spending bills originate in the Democrat-controlled House.  They own all this, including the pitiful handout to Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true! Democrats wanted way more than $600 dollars. So, once again  you are lying. As for foreign spending
> Both Democrats and Republicans were no happy with the Pakistan relief package, but Lindsey Graham thought it was important;
> 
> *Trump's daughter-in-law Lara Trump has opposed to such a provision, while one of the prime movers of such an aid to Pakistan Senator Lindsay Graham argued that it was important to make life better for women in Pakistan.
> 
> The legislation, running into more than 5,500 pages, which now heads to the White House for President Trump to sign it into law, makes available a minimum of USD 15 million in assistance to Pakistan "for democracy programs" and USD 10 million "for gender programs."*
> Lindsey Graham knew what was in it. Why are you blaming Democrats for something a Republican created, and that a Republican president has to sign? Your argument, as always, makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really don't know how spending bills work, do you?
> 
> Democrats control the House.  Democrats controlled what's in the bill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are either brain dead, or ten years old. Either way, the result is the same. Yes, Pelosi controls the House, and Trump signs the bill. Now, see if you can wrap your head around that. I'm betting you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats thought foreigners are more deserving of American tax dollars than are Americans.
> 
> You seem to agree with them.  But then, independent thought isn't something you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as they are doing the heavy lifting, and feeding my sorry ass and yours, I'd like to "independently" acknowledge that I'm keeping my mouth shut, while I'm being fed.
> 
> No one said anything about foreigners being more deserving of "American tax dollars." You did. That's your fallacy, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're not feeding me; I am.  I have a job.  I don't require handouts.  Maybe give being an adult a try.
> 
> Meanwhile, Democrats put in far more money for foreigners, corporations, and Democrat special interests than they did for regular Americans.  That is not even up for debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure it is. You can't produce any documentation proving that, so you're lying again. All you do is lie and invent more made up nonsense. You're pathetic.
Click to expand...

I don't have to lie, Bawk.  The truth works just fine.



> The top-line from the bill says a mere $600 per adult and $600 per child goes to those eligible, which is half of what adults received in another relief package passed earlier this year (the per-child payment was $500). Not hard to see that this amount is hardly enough to keep those struggling from staying out of poverty.
> 
> So where is the rest of the $1.4 trillion going?
> 
> Glad you asked.
> 
> Exhibit A: "Of the funds appropriated under title III of the Act that are made available for assistance for Pakistan, not less than $15,000,000 shall be made available for democracy programs and not less than $10,000,000 shall be made available for gender programs." Yep. $10 million. For gender programs. In Pakistan.
> 
> Exhibit B: Funds for "Resource Study of Springfield (Illinois) Race Riot." That riot occurred in (checks notes) 1908.
> 
> Exhibit C: "Statement Of Policy Regarding The Succession Or Reincarnation Of The Dalai Lama." We'll just leave that one there.
> 
> Exhibit D: There's actually a commission tasked with educating “consumers about the dangers associated with using or storing portable fuel containers for flammable liquids near an open flame."
> 
> Exhibit E: Another $40 million will be allocated "for the necessary expenses for the operation, maintenance and security" of The Kennedy Center, which received $25 million in another COVID-19 relief bill earlier this year. Also in a related story, the Kennedy Center has been closed.
> 
> Exhibits F, G, H, I, J: $86 million for assistance to Cambodia; $130 million to Nepal, $135 million to Burma, $453 million to Ukraine, $700 million to Sudan.
> 
> Exhibit K: The bill creates a Women's History Museum and an American Latino Museum as part of the Smithsonian. Overall, the Smithsonian gets (checks notes again) $1 billion.
> 
> You get the idea. It's the oldest trick in Washington: Take a bill that symbolically is overwhelmingly supported by the American people on its title alone (COVID-19 relief for those struggling due to the pandemic). Then attach every pet project possible, in this case by combining it with an omnibus spending bill, and away we go.


You're okay with this because you were told to be.  You just keep pretending Democrats care about you.


----------



## daveman

BWK said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of those people have an ocean to cross. Central and South America do not. And you are right, we ruined those countries as well. We are an imperialist country, and every other country is ours for the taking. Which is exactly what we've done.
> 
> We are also not responsible for getting involved in other countries conflicts. It's none of our fucking business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about what you think is right or wrong, it's about us owing anybody anything for our actions.  We don't owe anybody from south America anything including providing them residency in our country.  If you want to come here, you do it like everybody else did who came here legally. Get permission to work here, go home when that permit expires, come back next year when you can apply again, and also apply for permanent residency or citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, we owe them their countries back, is what we owe them. My links point that out perfectly.
> 
> And don't talk to me about right and wrong. The US never gave a shit about that to begin with, so yes, it's all about right and wrong. We ruined millions of people's lives with our actions, because we chose wrong over right. And your arrogance is disgusting. Those folks have more right being here than we do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many illegals have you invited into your home?
> 
> None?
> 
> Oh.
> 
> Hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, you are full of stupid questions. Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you demand we as a nation take in all comers, due to your hatred of America.
> 
> If America sucks as bad as you insist, you'd be down at the border warning illegals away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are telling the same lie as before. All you do is lie.
Click to expand...

No, all I do is tell the truth.  You don't like it.  Not my problem.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

lantern2814 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dumbfuck. Not old and sure as hell not fat. You seem to be projecting again. Of course you hide under your bd and wear your mask like you’re told to like a good  little sheep. You idiots try anything, it’ll be you who needs help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody but the right is talking about overthrowing the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee, the left steals an election through proven fraud and wants the results to stand. What a shock. Apparently only to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, the left steals an election through proven fraud and wants the results to stand. What a shock. Apparently only to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uff.....Some are really struggling with the Information Age.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are struggling you uneducated dumbfuck. Try actually looking at proof instead of keeping your head in your ass like you do on everything. Try again loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...
> It seems Your “proof” went “poof!”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems you’ve kept your head firmly ensconced in your ass. Typical for you who’s been right about, oh, nothing ever. Keep ignoring it. Show your ignorance. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you’ve kept your head firmly ensconced in your ass. Typical for you who’s been right about, oh, nothing ever. Keep ignoring it. Show your ignorance. As usual
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ignorant? Me?
> There is not a single authority left In this country for you retards to appeal to. Your case has been rejected. Utterly and completely.
> Call me ignorant if you must, but you have a rude awakening approaching. Prepare yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are ignorant. Ignore the evidence like you always do because you’re a partisan hack. You threatening me you limp wrist asshole? A rude awakening? I think not. Try your bullshit with me or my family and see what happens to you. You best prepare yourself. Nobody is afraid of you assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are ignorant. Ignore the evidence like you always do because you’re a partisan hack. You threatening me you limp wrist asshole? A rude awakening? I think not. Try your bullshit with me or my family and see what happens to you. You best prepare yourself. Nobody is afraid of you assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A rude awakening when Your “evidence” is further ignored and Biden is sworn in. No one is threatening you, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical cowardly uneducated lefist. Stand up to a pussy like you and you back right down and run. STFU you true dope.
Click to expand...




lantern2814 said:


> Typical cowardly uneducated lefist. Stand up to a pussy like you and you back right down and run. STFU you true dope.


LOL...
You were “standing up” to your own incompetence as a reader, dope.

Come back and cry some more on  Inauguration Day. I’ll be happy to mock you some more.


----------



## Muhammed

shoshi said:


> no one wants a war. I did my service i know many combat veterans. it is a bad experience. Movies glorify something that should not be glorified. If you want to know about civil war ask people in Sudan in Syria in Lebanon. Very bad experience.


The CCP wants a civil war in the USA.

It would be very foolish to take the bait.


----------



## lantern2814

Hutch Starskey said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dumbfuck. Not old and sure as hell not fat. You seem to be projecting again. Of course you hide under your bd and wear your mask like you’re told to like a good  little sheep. You idiots try anything, it’ll be you who needs help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody but the right is talking about overthrowing the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee, the left steals an election through proven fraud and wants the results to stand. What a shock. Apparently only to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, the left steals an election through proven fraud and wants the results to stand. What a shock. Apparently only to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uff.....Some are really struggling with the Information Age.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are struggling you uneducated dumbfuck. Try actually looking at proof instead of keeping your head in your ass like you do on everything. Try again loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...
> It seems Your “proof” went “poof!”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems you’ve kept your head firmly ensconced in your ass. Typical for you who’s been right about, oh, nothing ever. Keep ignoring it. Show your ignorance. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you’ve kept your head firmly ensconced in your ass. Typical for you who’s been right about, oh, nothing ever. Keep ignoring it. Show your ignorance. As usual
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ignorant? Me?
> There is not a single authority left In this country for you retards to appeal to. Your case has been rejected. Utterly and completely.
> Call me ignorant if you must, but you have a rude awakening approaching. Prepare yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are ignorant. Ignore the evidence like you always do because you’re a partisan hack. You threatening me you limp wrist asshole? A rude awakening? I think not. Try your bullshit with me or my family and see what happens to you. You best prepare yourself. Nobody is afraid of you assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are ignorant. Ignore the evidence like you always do because you’re a partisan hack. You threatening me you limp wrist asshole? A rude awakening? I think not. Try your bullshit with me or my family and see what happens to you. You best prepare yourself. Nobody is afraid of you assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A rude awakening when Your “evidence” is further ignored and Biden is sworn in. No one is threatening you, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical cowardly uneducated lefist. Stand up to a pussy like you and you back right down and run. STFU you true dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical cowardly uneducated lefist. Stand up to a pussy like you and you back right down and run. STFU you true dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...
> You were “standing up” to your own incompetence as a reader, dope.
> 
> Come back and cry some more on  Inauguration Day. I’ll be happy to mock you some more.
Click to expand...

No asshole. Standing up to your pathetic attempt at intimidation you feckless yellow uneducated coward. Quickly backing down when called out. Typical of cowardly leftists like you.  Keep walking around with your head up your ass ignoring evidence. I’ll gladly bitch slap you some more asshole.


----------



## mamooth

lantern2814 said:


> No asshole. Standing up to your pathetic attempt at intimidation you feckless yellow uneducated coward. Quickly backing down when called out. Typical of cowardly leftists like you.  Keep walking around with your head up your ass ignoring evidence. I’ll gladly bitch slap you some more asshole.



Awww. Looks like someone needs a nap. 

They're so cute when they throw tantrums.


----------



## 9thIDdoc




----------



## Hutch Starskey

lantern2814 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dumbfuck. Not old and sure as hell not fat. You seem to be projecting again. Of course you hide under your bd and wear your mask like you’re told to like a good  little sheep. You idiots try anything, it’ll be you who needs help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody but the right is talking about overthrowing the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee, the left steals an election through proven fraud and wants the results to stand. What a shock. Apparently only to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, the left steals an election through proven fraud and wants the results to stand. What a shock. Apparently only to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uff.....Some are really struggling with the Information Age.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are struggling you uneducated dumbfuck. Try actually looking at proof instead of keeping your head in your ass like you do on everything. Try again loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...
> It seems Your “proof” went “poof!”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems you’ve kept your head firmly ensconced in your ass. Typical for you who’s been right about, oh, nothing ever. Keep ignoring it. Show your ignorance. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you’ve kept your head firmly ensconced in your ass. Typical for you who’s been right about, oh, nothing ever. Keep ignoring it. Show your ignorance. As usual
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ignorant? Me?
> There is not a single authority left In this country for you retards to appeal to. Your case has been rejected. Utterly and completely.
> Call me ignorant if you must, but you have a rude awakening approaching. Prepare yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are ignorant. Ignore the evidence like you always do because you’re a partisan hack. You threatening me you limp wrist asshole? A rude awakening? I think not. Try your bullshit with me or my family and see what happens to you. You best prepare yourself. Nobody is afraid of you assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are ignorant. Ignore the evidence like you always do because you’re a partisan hack. You threatening me you limp wrist asshole? A rude awakening? I think not. Try your bullshit with me or my family and see what happens to you. You best prepare yourself. Nobody is afraid of you assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A rude awakening when Your “evidence” is further ignored and Biden is sworn in. No one is threatening you, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical cowardly uneducated lefist. Stand up to a pussy like you and you back right down and run. STFU you true dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical cowardly uneducated lefist. Stand up to a pussy like you and you back right down and run. STFU you true dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...
> You were “standing up” to your own incompetence as a reader, dope.
> 
> Come back and cry some more on  Inauguration Day. I’ll be happy to mock you some more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No asshole. Standing up to your pathetic attempt at intimidation you feckless yellow uneducated coward. Quickly backing down when called out. Typical of cowardly leftists like you.  Keep walking around with your head up your ass ignoring evidence. I’ll gladly bitch slap you some more asshole.
Click to expand...




lantern2814 said:


> No asshole. Standing up to your pathetic attempt at intimidation you feckless yellow uneducated coward. Quickly backing down when called out. Typical of cowardly leftists like you. Keep walking around with your head up your ass ignoring evidence. I’ll gladly bitch slap you some more asshole


If you felt intimidated, it’s due to your poor reading comprehension and not anything I wrote.


----------



## lantern2814

mamooth said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No asshole. Standing up to your pathetic attempt at intimidation you feckless yellow uneducated coward. Quickly backing down when called out. Typical of cowardly leftists like you.  Keep walking around with your head up your ass ignoring evidence. I’ll gladly bitch slap you some more asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww. Looks like someone needs a nap.
> 
> They're so cute when they throw tantrums.
Click to expand...

Another cowardly asshole heard from. Sorry fuckwit, its you and yours throwing tantrums, murdering, and destroying property.


----------



## lantern2814

Hutch Starskey said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dumbfuck. Not old and sure as hell not fat. You seem to be projecting again. Of course you hide under your bd and wear your mask like you’re told to like a good  little sheep. You idiots try anything, it’ll be you who needs help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody but the right is talking about overthrowing the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee, the left steals an election through proven fraud and wants the results to stand. What a shock. Apparently only to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, the left steals an election through proven fraud and wants the results to stand. What a shock. Apparently only to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uff.....Some are really struggling with the Information Age.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are struggling you uneducated dumbfuck. Try actually looking at proof instead of keeping your head in your ass like you do on everything. Try again loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...
> It seems Your “proof” went “poof!”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems you’ve kept your head firmly ensconced in your ass. Typical for you who’s been right about, oh, nothing ever. Keep ignoring it. Show your ignorance. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you’ve kept your head firmly ensconced in your ass. Typical for you who’s been right about, oh, nothing ever. Keep ignoring it. Show your ignorance. As usual
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ignorant? Me?
> There is not a single authority left In this country for you retards to appeal to. Your case has been rejected. Utterly and completely.
> Call me ignorant if you must, but you have a rude awakening approaching. Prepare yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are ignorant. Ignore the evidence like you always do because you’re a partisan hack. You threatening me you limp wrist asshole? A rude awakening? I think not. Try your bullshit with me or my family and see what happens to you. You best prepare yourself. Nobody is afraid of you assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are ignorant. Ignore the evidence like you always do because you’re a partisan hack. You threatening me you limp wrist asshole? A rude awakening? I think not. Try your bullshit with me or my family and see what happens to you. You best prepare yourself. Nobody is afraid of you assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A rude awakening when Your “evidence” is further ignored and Biden is sworn in. No one is threatening you, dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical cowardly uneducated lefist. Stand up to a pussy like you and you back right down and run. STFU you true dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical cowardly uneducated lefist. Stand up to a pussy like you and you back right down and run. STFU you true dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...
> You were “standing up” to your own incompetence as a reader, dope.
> 
> Come back and cry some more on  Inauguration Day. I’ll be happy to mock you some more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No asshole. Standing up to your pathetic attempt at intimidation you feckless yellow uneducated coward. Quickly backing down when called out. Typical of cowardly leftists like you.  Keep walking around with your head up your ass ignoring evidence. I’ll gladly bitch slap you some more asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No asshole. Standing up to your pathetic attempt at intimidation you feckless yellow uneducated coward. Quickly backing down when called out. Typical of cowardly leftists like you. Keep walking around with your head up your ass ignoring evidence. I’ll gladly bitch slap you some more asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you felt intimidated, it’s due to your poor reading comprehension and not anything I wrote.
Click to expand...

Sorry asshole. Intimidated by you? Hahahahaha! Fuck off coward. Hard to hear you while you’re running away ignoramus.


----------



## JustAGuy1

IM2 said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anomalism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry dumbfuck. Not old and sure as hell not fat. You seem to be projecting again. Of course you hide under your bd and wear your mask like you’re told to like a good  little sheep. You idiots try anything, it’ll be you who needs help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody but the right is talking about overthrowing the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee, the left steals an election through proven fraud and wants the results to stand. What a shock. Apparently only to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, the left steals an election through proven fraud and wants the results to stand. What a shock. Apparently only to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uff.....Some are really struggling with the Information Age.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are struggling you uneducated dumbfuck. Try actually looking at proof instead of keeping your head in your ass like you do on everything. Try again loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...
> It seems Your “proof” went “poof!”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems you’ve kept your head firmly ensconced in your ass. Typical for you who’s been right about, oh, nothing ever. Keep ignoring it. Show your ignorance. As usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you’ve kept your head firmly ensconced in your ass. Typical for you who’s been right about, oh, nothing ever. Keep ignoring it. Show your ignorance. As usual
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ignorant? Me?
> There is not a single authority left In this country for you retards to appeal to. Your case has been rejected. Utterly and completely.
> Call me ignorant if you must, but you have a rude awakening approaching. Prepare yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are ignorant. Ignore the evidence like you always do because you’re a partisan hack. You threatening me you limp wrist asshole? A rude awakening? I think not. Try your bullshit with me or my family and see what happens to you. You best prepare yourself. Nobody is afraid of you assholes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut the fuck up pussy.
Click to expand...


Or?


----------



## blackhawk

Sadly I think we are on the road to another civil war so many today want vilify, demean, cancel and silence anyone who expresses a thought or opinion they don’t share over time that leads to violence and eventually all out civil war.


----------

